# BB grow! DOG Kush (canna cup entry 2012)Deep Blue & Psycho Killer :D



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

Welcome old friends and hopefully new to a breeders boutique rolling garden. 

pheno hunting a pack of psycho killer lemon pledge pheno pips i got special from the breeders and Deep blue for an 8 week wonder. I smoked with those guys at last years canna cup in Adam and the Deep Blue is so sweet n tasty its one of those you just keep opening the jar for a sniff when you cant have a toke haha 

psycho killer is psychosis ( uk clone only ) x TGA's Jack the Ripper, looking for a pheno that smells like lemon pledge but has the punch of the cosis.
the Deep Blue is TGA's Deep Purple x Psychosis x Livers / Blues ( another uk clone only )
Dog Kush, this one clocked in at 21.7% THC verified by high times themselves. heavy hitting fo sho!

without further ado...

I run twin 600w HPS but only one at a time in a 1.2m tent I wish it was 1200 all 12 hours but the heat in the small space was too much.
Coco & Canna nutes with a bit of humboldt and various bits n tweaks in the mix some DE Earth 

I have a DWC bucket i made with a project i accidentally made by putting smelly cherry pollen through mr nice SLH called smelly fingerez after the Laz fingerez who found the lemon cut. and i have a critical jack herer in for shits n giggles.

the latest round have had about a week to 10 days veg



no rhizotonic, just good roots!


My veg area is a mix of dwc bubble cloner and coco plants at various stages. I have BB's Dippy Ellsy too but that one's going to be in the next run.


No new thread should be bud pr0nless imo so here's a couple of shots of my last few colas drying of smelly berry a mix of livers and blueberry


This is my old cool hoods i bolted together to see if they would take the heat of twin 6 shooters but they didn't sadly. I'm building a new veg box and going to stick a cfl in the fitting sometime this week.



Well that's it for now kick back n enjoy the show!


----------



## drgrowshit (May 29, 2013)

looking good don,ill be tagging along,you must have had the same idea as me,make a new thread lol,how many pips you think you will go threw to find that 1?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 29, 2013)

Sub'd up mate.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 29, 2013)

I have pulled up my chair. I love my BB.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

cheers Dr!

good question, I kinda put all I had in so it's a fingers x'd time but if not i'll move on. got hundreds of new pips to run in the stash. 

I'll take pics of the flower tent tonight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Sub'd up mate.


easy Geez!


GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have pulled up my chair. I love my BB.


good work! fire in the hole


----------



## Closetgardner (May 29, 2013)

Subbed up don mate, hope life's treating u well man


----------



## Closetgardner (May 29, 2013)

forgot to sub....oopps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

hahah you posted man it auto subs you. your mine now biatch!!! i'm ok man making lemonade a bit lately but getting by n getting high. you?


----------



## Closetgardner (May 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah you posted man it auto subs you. your mine now biatch!!! i'm ok man making lemonade a bit lately but getting by n getting high. you?


Not up to much mate, was in the clank for a few weeks in april(not growing related). Not growing at the min through no choice of my own, the missus aint having it lol i'm trying to talk her into letting me do a 1 plant scrog with that smelly cherry pip u sent me. was ment to be doing 14 auto's outdoors but mother nature has shit on that idea too. Uch once i get back on my feet i'll be sound


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

aye sounds like a few folks been making lemonade with all their lemons. still your out the nick, you were cutting it fine if memory serves with the new bairn on the way eh. 

one thing you can deffo rely on in the uk. shit weather!!!


----------



## Closetgardner (May 29, 2013)

Nah not me having a new kiddie mate, fuck that two hyper active sons is enough for me. Your maybe thinking about scotia?. Whats the flower time on the smelly cherry mate?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 29, 2013)

D hit my sig dude jump across to my new thread its where its all happen lol(not)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

ahhh yeah soz lad. smelly cherry is a 9 weeker or there abouts man.


----------



## Garybhoy11 (May 29, 2013)

sub'd up m8, looking gd so far


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

ta man cheers, i'll get some flower pics up of the fingerez in DWC and crit jack tomorrow


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

auto sub? never heard of that, certainly doesn't do it on my settings lad.....mmmn, maybe I am hitting it with the wrong spanner!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

big rubber internet pink hammertime!!!!! you are kidding right?!? lol. any thread you post in your subbed automatically to. 

[video=youtube_share;IiHlAsr8r5A]http://youtu.be/IiHlAsr8r5A[/video]


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 29, 2013)

I have to go to thread tools and actually sub up to all threads.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

weird, mines always done it i think, check your general settings. might have changed with the vbulletin update/ballsup...


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2013)

I shall be lurking and occasionally chipping in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

hahahha glad to have you aboard man, 

proper lurking like colo eh lmao...


----------



## colocowboy (May 29, 2013)

hey, someones got to do it and misery loves company


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

Lol as if you two lurkers are miseries haha


----------



## zVice (May 29, 2013)

The Don Capone 

all over this


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

mr west said:


> I shall be lurking and occasionally chipping in


like i say i will and never do , will try more i promise mate lol


View attachment 2677499


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

Do what ya like fella, more the merrier. My journos ain't ever exactly been formal lmao. I pity them that wade through hundreds of pages hence a new one now n then.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 29, 2013)

i'm on and off this site in patches and never could follow people or make my own journals to go to the end, i do enjoy viewing those BB flowers and can't wait to start my own!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

well that's good enough for me chief. 

so pics of the bairns and bigguns in flower:

deep blues left, lemon PK's right. Dog in the middle to keep the peace 



Mother Psycho watching over the lot...



DWC Smelly fingerez, was getting some deficiency, looked it up and it was P and mag. i've been lazy as fuck with all that's been going on so haven't ph'd owt but then thinking on it i hadn't upped them from micro nutes so no wonder they were fuckin hungry. brain not in gear lately. funny how you can see the purple in this run as opposed to the last lot in coco which were all green. temp change matters not when your in dwc it seems!?



Critical Jack Herer



managed to get the light fixtures apart no bother, flung the cfl in then realised the kettle leads are in use with my digi ballasts and the actual kettle has a normal 3 pin ffs had to unhook the pc in the end missus was amused. then i got to crack jokes about her training her dragon lol. she's been given the dragon speak software by the uni. how to train yer dragon lmao. then she threatened to have me killed as she is Calisi, Mother of dragons.... ooompf hahah


----------



## DST (May 30, 2013)

I got lost at the training your Dragon bit...what's all that about mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

disney or pixar film 'how to train your dragon' utter shite animated guff. dragonspeak is a piece of software that allows you to control your pc by voice alone however you have to train it.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2013)

Ah, okay, I have seen that film. I interviewed a blind girl for a job in my team at the old company I worked for. She was totally clued up, such a nice girl. She had just arrived from India and used some sort of speach software package. I didn't offer her the job because at the time I felt it wouldn't be nice for her to join a company that was effectively going down the pan as the boss snorted and fucked his way through the profits.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

bet you wished you could b open and tell her. aye coke's a hellova drug. i wonder how it smells......


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 30, 2013)

looking good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

cheers 209! glad to have ya on board.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2013)

If I ever meet her I'll be sure to tell her, I actually felt quite bad. I was down at a rather large companies office here in Amsterdam meeting up with the Recruiters there and one of them mentioned that the girl was now working with them, you know the company thats international, and does business machines....that one


Don Gin and Ton said:


> bet you wished you could b open and tell her. aye coke's a hellova drug. i wonder how it smells......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

Hell by another name. Can't hold people like that down but fuck choosing Adam to settle being blind, its hard enough with all your faculties.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well that's good enough for me chief.
> 
> so pics of the bairns and bigguns in flower:
> 
> ...


Hy don that criticals not half coming on nice work!


----------



## drgrowshit (May 30, 2013)

don was on that strain hunter and there is 3 different sweet an sour?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

eh you what? me on strain hunters lmao no mate, i'm not arjan. there's already a sweet n sour i guess. bound to be really.

aye critjack is looking like it'll yield but i'll be mould watching with the weather, reckon it's a washout summer.


----------



## TrichomeBob (Jun 1, 2013)

That dog Kush is nice, I smoked some at the cup too, lol. How u get a cut? 

'ZeZe's HaHa Buds' keep an eye out for that, that strain is some of the best shit I've ever seen, created by me and a buddy and took literally 10 years to find a suitable male. I'm growing out the first F1s now and kept the 3 best distinct phenos to see what's best.
Buddhas Sister (cut given from soma himself over ten years ago, it was used for several years to supply coffeshops with product) x Original Haze (from Flying Dutchmen, this is what took the time, only ever got 3 males out of over 100 beans, and first two weren't it)

the male was completely flowered to see what he was like, cloned then crossed with BS mother. About 100 seeds were made of which I have 30, I germinated 20, cloned them all, then flowered in 1 gallon pots and kept small. Out of the 20 plants, I selected 3 keepers to grow out properly, one leaning to the haze, one leaning to the BS and one sort of 
these are the


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

hahah if you smoked it at the booth at the cup, chances are we met n spoke 

10 years to find a suitable male, that's some dedication. was there meant to be some pics with that post bob?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

random garden pics, 

tommies


night scented stock finally flowering

Succulents, might flower soon 







snip from DST


peppers


shit strawbs


carrots and onions

rhubarb almost enough for a crumble 

older actually transplanted FLOWERING strawbs...


flowers


i go for the fallow field look mostly as i dunno what the fuck most of the flowers are


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

the field look is best for nature mate!!!! Looking dandy bru. I'd get some support for the tom snip, once it gets going, it get's going!!!And its a spindly mofo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

aye it's got one cane it's just leaning on it. it needs a fan to strengthen the stem  when it needs potting up ill probably put 3 sticks round it.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 3, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> forgot to sub....oopps


lol bro you Avatar is epicly correct


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

haha,


Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it's got one cane it's just leaning on it. it needs a fan to strengthen the stem  when it needs potting up ill probably put 3 sticks round it.


If you give it room it'll grow like a weed mate. I just fed mine normal supersoil mix, then when it flowered I actually used the pk13/14 on them last year, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

well wouldn't ya kna, I've just give the lot 4ml of a and b a litre and a dash of pk hahahahaa


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 4, 2013)

hows everything D?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

boring, painful in the joints and i'm sadly at work in this gorgeous weather. other than that grand man, yaself?


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 4, 2013)

alls good cant wait till these bitches veg up so i can get them cloned and get my room filled


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2013)

no friday pr0n the card reader has given up the ghost...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2013)

jiggled the wires it worked:

1: deep blues 2: lemon pledge 3: psychosis( right under the broken bulb!) 




DWC smelly fingrez, think she's locked out or something, not drinking much.




Critical Jack Herer




Group shot.


not sure on sexiness of the yins as yet, probably know by monday i recks


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2013)

its only the deep blue thats a reg aint it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2013)

and the psycho killers i believe, they're your pips fella, an old batch no the latest though god knows. pheno's look well different


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2013)

splendid donald! hope you are enjoying some good weather over yonder brae!


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2013)

so what has happend to the cut u had of the lemon pk?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2013)

A few went to budolski and another mate but I got shot as. You said it wasn't the pledge ?!?


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2013)

oh shit yeah i forgot bout the pm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2013)

we'll never know for sure man but yeah i got shot. i 'm dying to get that original pledge cut so i popped a load of pips


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2013)

who had the original pledge cut? was it something you had up there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol you gave the cut to your mate over the rd from your last place I think, said you'd got it back n the fairy flew by with it. Then you told me it wasn't nd it was from the next batch?!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 8, 2013)

The perils of toking!?!


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2013)

The cut i sent was the same cut my m8 was holding for me. I still have it if u want it bk. The cut was from the first growing of the strain anywhere, its a nice mix of psychosis and jtr. The cut was named after me at my m8s house.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ffs why did you say it wasn't then???


----------



## SupaM (Jun 8, 2013)

Definitely where I need to be. Nice selection goin and good Folks over here too! Very interested in seeing the Dog grown out ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Donny, Hows tricks...Thanks for the invite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2013)

mr west said:


> The cut i sent was the same cut my m8 was holding for me. I still have it if u want it bk. The cut was from the first growing of the strain anywhere, its a nice mix of psychosis and jtr. The cut was named after me at my m8s house.


if that's the pledge cut then hell yeah i'd love it back, wish i hadn't pulled it just as i'd flipped it  could have been a month off smoking it now... though i have set a new lot away they look diff pheno's all over.



SupaM said:


> Definitely where I need to be. Nice selection goin and good Folks over here too! Very interested in seeing the Dog grown out ATB!


sup supaM welcome to the show! be a little while before the scotch dog gets flipped i think it need a good flush and up cannin as do a couple of other things, some snips taking and a new dwc cloner making. might set about getting some of those jobs done this morning actually. cut the smelly berry rootball down too. folks have been loving that stuff.

I do have one of my dogs a few days into flower though, just a weeks veg from snip though but there's nice selection to test soon.

along with a complete res change for the dwc which it hasn't had yet  should be an interesting process going
to lift it onto a bin then siphon it down the toilet haha though i do now have the where with all's to put a keg tap on the side of the thing, think i'll wait til this girls done before i put holes in that might leak lol.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey Donny, Hows tricks...Thanks for the invite


hey T you know you don't need an invite man haha kegs in the back dude 

tricks could be a bit better, the thrips are getting stuck into my veg area again  am treating the rootballs with oxyplus and the up tops with fertilome but i need to take them all out and clean the area down properly. 

hope everyone's had a great weekend so far, i cycled 17 mile then had a bbq with a mate, few bangers and 2 rump steaks as big, no, bigger than my head, corn on the cob and slept the rest of the day, the gf woke me up with dinner and i pomptly went back to kip til she got up for bed at 11 then slept right though til this morning. i don't think i've slept as long in 6 months. it feels weird, but i obviously needed it.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2013)

cuz for some reason i thought the lemon pledge cut was something u had up the road lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

Thrips again don? do they do much damage? as long as you have been fighting them i wuld have probably given up like i did with my gnats/fruit flies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2013)

mr west said:


> cuz for some reason i thought the lemon pledge cut was something u had up the road lol.


It was aye, I ran it and didn't keep it, fuck knows why not. did DST not have the same cut too?


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thrips again don? do they do much damage? as long as you have been fighting them i wuld have probably given up like i did with my gnats/fruit flies.


If you don't get em on the backfoot they can kill your girls but otherwise no not really harmful. I thought I had em sorted but the weathers turned so they could have come in from anywhere really.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

Have you tried predatory nematodes yet ? It'd be kind of cool to start a little war.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2013)

In my experience predators are poor at killing pests, I got predator mites for spidermites once and they just disappeared.

Oxyplus does the roots & breaks the larvae cycle and a good neem based pesticide for the leaves and their undersides will fettle them, got to repeat the process for about a week with the watering with Oxyplus, and spray at least twice a day. Keeping your area clean is key too, thrips love hidy holes.

They won't really affect your bud if you stay on top of themm they just piss you off royally...


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2013)

Not sure if D hada cut, I never sent him one? I still got 3 hot shop strips brand new in packets if u want em don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

They didn't do fuck all last time mate I've still got one somewhere. Cheers tho mucka. And I deffo remember toking some pledge with you n dst. Fuck it I'm enjoying pheno hunting been yonks since I have.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2013)

I found a pack of tbe original dpp x jtr yesterday lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

Cracking em????


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2013)

I may do after these next lot have popped. In the defiantly maybe pile lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

Hahah I have full tubs like that in the fridge too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

well two not too lemony males out of the lemon pledge pack have made way for two more dogs in the tent soon to be followed by momma dog and smelly fingerez. new cloner built, and hacked a rootball down to size. probably the weirdest thing i've done to a plant tbh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

.....

felt really wrong


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2013)

Hope it works out cool for you Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm past caring tbh. It will or it won't. 

Just a ripple in the water bru.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

It'll be cool, i did the a while back w/out mycos. Are you using myco? if so it should definitely work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

i use the cannazym, keep meaning to pick up rhizo & mycorrhizae but don't really need it so i don't lol. use a bit of DE here n there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

I forgot to mention i do this, or did this regularly on veg plants that i keep in 16 oz cups i chop the roots often for the ones that are in for a long stay. and every time i do it i get a super growth spurt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

interesting. not something i'd ever considered as most of my plants don;t stay long term like that but it makes sense i'm hoping for a good new shoot now the roots have some new coco round them to sprout into. then i'll clone the bejeebus out of it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

i used to kill some at first. but i think if you leave enough roots to support the plant you're good. i usually trim top n bottom together in my cups,.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

yeah i basically took it back to about an inch in overs from where it was in it's middle home if that makes sense lol. i'm not revegging to flower just to clone. smoke was banging, folks loved it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

What is she? and yea she'll do great .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

smelly berry from underground originals


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2013)

so uve crossed over to the other side don? underground originals, aint they some other breeders?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha something like that. Its half clone only at least. Besides its good to bring new lines in now n then. This is just a side project, I put the smellycherry through it. 

I just picked up 3 reg pips of gage greens pepe le dank today too, they're in next with a couple of blue pits and a couple from hem.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 11, 2013)

Gage green, I wanted their grape Stomper, but it's been out of stock for a while now....oh well...ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 11, 2013)

That one sells out so fast every time it hits, I figure I won't get it till it's old news either..... 
oh well, puff, puff, pass.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

Surely you guys stateside have dispensaries that'll have the cut? I know a couple of guys in the 600 who test for ggg. Genuity has i'm sure. could point you the right way maybe.

First gym session yesterday in a week. My oblique's are sore as fuck. Get fit or diet crying eh.....


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2013)

LOL all this fitness drive made me do some push ups this morning, I hadn't done anything in ages like that and thought maybe 5 and try again later and was quite chuffed when I did 15 straight off the bat lol. I got a stonking pk male at last, just what i was looking for. Stinky to the rub and double serrations, nice structure too not too lanky. Gonna have to get some cuts off him and send em round lol if ya interested?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

do bears shit in the woods! fuck yah i do mate. and good work on the push ups. you'll be human flagging in no time. i think i'd bend the pole over if i tried that lol


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 12, 2013)

Polar bears don't!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

they would if the WC was in use. clever dick.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm not one of those "connected" folks, I don't have access to dispensaries and the like. A bit para to try and get something like that sent to me. I'm patient though and there are a load of bits to try in the meantime. Thanks for thinking of my options though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

help where i can man  

and now for something a bit different....

my buddy is growing a strain i made a while back but it's never done polyploid before, he's stressed them by underfeeding as he's got a newborn to look after which is understandably more important but check it.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Polys look cool!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah eh! wish he was taking better care of her but babies are more important!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 12, 2013)

So you're using what I'm germinating now to make a cross? (Smelly cherry) how did you like her on her own?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

well i put her together so i'm quite fond of her lol. it's fruity and cheesy, often pink. not too heavy indica, nice hybrid smoke. apparently good for ladies cramp!?


----------



## SupaM (Jun 12, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Polys look cool!


 Have to agree, she's a freaky looking gal, nice though.....no dispensaries this way either, so I became my own lol ATB!

Puff, puff, pass...OG #18


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

aye it's a bonnie one, he's been growing it for over a year and never had this happen. 

much like you guys there was no decent source round my way apart from one guy who would rob us blind on weights so i became my own supply too and put that mofo out of business. literally a year after my circle stopped buying from him he had to get a job. kind of a reverse biting the hand that feeds imo. he bit the hand he fed too many times lmao.

i'm passing on the blunt cheers SupaM off swimming this morning.. last night i hit a half a bowl and my joints just went spasm tastic.  docs this after, see if the fucker will finally refer me to someone who knows more than him...

have a good one peeps.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

ok ringing the changes, germingwe now have

3 breedersboutique 'blue pit'
3 GGG 'pepe le dank'
3 breedersboutique 'smelly dog' ( smelly cherry x Dog )
3 BreedersBoutique Black SS ( hemlock's handiwork )

hoping for a few males here n there or i'll have waaaay too many gals

swimming was a reet balls up. all lanes full, 2 to some lanes and gaggles of old buggers just milling about at the end of lanes, talking about the deals on cakes and shit in morrisons and two fat slags being chatted up by some wrinkly old codger in speedo's  i managed half a dozen lengths by crossing lanes with a guy and fucked it off n sat in the sauna/steam room for half an hour. 

can;t wait for the school holidays wrinklies and little shits. i think i'll start swimming down the tyne to work instead.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 13, 2013)

Damn Don I didn't know she was your baby. It was really the strain I wanted to germ the most the first time but some friends wanted other strains. So my third round will probably be my favorite. I may be getting some GGG as well so looking forward to that as well. That smelly dog sounds like it would be great. 

I can't wait til I can start breeding a bit. I love the growing phase more than I do the harvesting if that sounds odd enough. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

haha if ya don't know now ya know nigguuuh! Lol Man nothing sounds odd these days, I love growing more than smoking it, don't mind trimming, get in my zone iPod on n have some me time lol. Anyone can grow weed, growing awesome weed is an art form. I'm still amateur compared to a lot of guys who post here and the 600 club.

I still need to play out the f4's and do a full seed run. Tho folks don't exactly go nuts for it. Think most smokers want badass strength indica. Hence the new run is a heavy hitters. 

I'm excited to see what comes of the smelly dog. If its pink I'm renaming it pink poodle lol.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok BIG. hah. Sounds like exactly what I did my last harvest. Just had some tunes on jamming. I'm not generally a huge fan of strong indicas but I'm beginning to dabble more from here on out. Pink poodle. What about red nose since there's already blue pit?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

hahah believe me sweety i got enough to feed tha needy. love BIG. 

red nose eh, i reckon they'll be a nice shade in the winter months but not so much right now. 

well i have to go dismantle the cool tube and change a bulb before they're due on... laters man


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

Pink poodle, lol....sounds like a winner. Pink Labradoodle as another option.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

lmao

[video=youtube_share;6aIDlcmpdAI]http://youtu.be/6aIDlcmpdAI[/video]

so here's half the update as the card reader is on the fritz  getting a new work pc next week with a built in reader. 

Critical Jack


A Male Deep blue, great structure, looks indica as fook. always the best lookers that tun male ffs. going to let him hang around a while and stick him in his own wank tank later.



Dippy about 5 days flipped.


the other pics were of the now not so cramped veg space and the not very massive DWC buds, that's all on me, haven't ph'd it or looked after it well tbh. hydro is a lot more work than coco.

tent's full again and perpetual is back on track, thank fuck. going to be a bit of a gap but i'm closing it with each rotation.


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2013)

Very Narse mate, Im slowly getting back up to speed I just need to pot on a gazillion criters. Thinking of mixing compo and coco again see what i get.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

Cheers mucka!

should work fine, can't see why not. you still run with canna nutes aye?


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2013)

jus coming to the end of 5ltr of plant majic, ill buy canna when im out unless u have a good suggestion?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

na not really man just wondering. I still have best part of 2 5 litres of A and B i've had for over a year.


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2013)

Cant think how long ive had the plant majic but it was bk at the flat when i bought it lol.that was over a year ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

these are my second set of 5 Litre pots of A&B. they're pretty good value tbf. wish i'd done the smelly fingerez in coco, fucker would be massive by now. though i guess it's about at the half way mark now? maybe lol. i've upped my labelling game and completely forgotten about in and out dates.


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2013)

you crack me up don lol


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 14, 2013)

I k ow what you mean on the guys always seem to better structure. (My QQ last time  )

I learned a hard lesson last time when I took clones. Labeling is key!! Especially when you have a couple different phenos. So this time I bought labels so when the cloning commences ill be ready.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

it's the balance of jailbait and knowing what everything is and when it's ready. having a grow log of everything if the po po come a knocking is asking for trouble. i use a series of codes in my phone calendar. i keep meaning to wipe all the writing of the pots and use those little plastic label sticks but who thinks oooh i know what i'll do, i'll spend an hour or so wiping my pots with nail polish remover  haha sooner buy new and chuck the old lol

good males are just as good as females man. if you gt into the breeding it's just as addictive as growing and way more so than smoking lmao.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 14, 2013)

Superior males are far more rare than superior females ime!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

True dat colo!


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2013)

I think we are less fussy with females lol


----------



## SupaM (Jun 14, 2013)

mr west said:


> I think we are less fussy with females lol


Just like in life...... if she's free of balls, I'm good lol ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

Like my chicks to have feisty to em but balls is a bit far lmao.... Broke the fast had 3 pints.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 14, 2013)

How your joints been feeling don?


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

flimsy at best, I would say, lmfao. 


drunken apologies being offered prior to apologies being required


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 14, 2013)

Subbed up Don, have some reading to go back on. The Dog Kush is boss ... much like yourself . ATB

KC


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> How your joints been feeling don?


Ok this morning, going to hit the gym after breaky, see how I fare rest of the day. Ta for asking hospital appointment letter hopefully next week.


DST said:


> flimsy at best, I would say, lmfao.
> 
> 
> drunken apologies being offered prior to apologies being required


Ooooh mardy bum lol 


KushCanuck said:


> Subbed up Don, have some reading to go back on. The Dog Kush is boss ... much like yourself . ATB
> 
> KC


lol Not quite BOSS ballin just yet but gettin there, still hustling 

might take a couple phone snaps seing as I only half updated yesterday...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

Clones


Veg area


off to work on them flimsy joints.... laters all


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 15, 2013)

How long you got left on them flowering ones Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

Your guess is as good as mine fella, maybe 4-5 weeks maybe less for the critical jack I dunno. Dwc has the first odd hair turning colour.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 15, 2013)

They don't look far off mine at 6 wks lol


----------



## SupaM (Jun 15, 2013)

.....hmmm, think I'll clean and put my lil DWC bucket back together...that was a nice project! Coming along nicely, Don ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

The dwc could be doing better, .mostly me not paying it much attention tbf fun to try new stuff but it requires more attention than coco lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking good Donny, i wouldn't expect any different!


----------



## SupaM (Jun 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> The dwc could be doing better, .mostly me not paying it much attention tbf fun to try new stuff but it requires more attention than coco lol


Definitely requires a lil attention....during that run I had coco, DWC, and a plant in super soil. I got through it, but it was work! ATB!


----------



## rasclot (Jun 19, 2013)

Subbed finally found this thread lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 19, 2013)

Looking mighty fine fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome lads, shows just about to get good, dwc is on the turn as is the critical jack, bout 3-4 weeks 

Pics in a bit. Heads battered been helping the folks move house. Ma GnT wanted a shed put up yesterday on a 1.5 ft slope. Hadn't levelled the ground or owt. Breeze blocks bricks and swearing.... Need more 2x2's the shed itself will go together pish easy. But tgearae has to be laid proper. 

Laters guys. Rasc did this choccy buttons take?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

greenhouse:

tommies and a mint plant on the right screaming to b made into mojito's this weekend 

first fruit 

Dutch tomm, & Chilli's


succulents( black prince)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

INDO!

guess i should have checked my pips a day or so earlier haha


Black SS tap root n a half lol. the psycho wasn't letting the lower roots have any water  & the now rammo veg room.

in flores as westy says:

Critical Jack: shit phone pic soz...


DWC smelly fingerez.


left n right.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 19, 2013)

Looking good Don, +rep when I can lol


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2013)

so you liking the journey into the dwc, Don?

and glad the Black SS popped.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

cheers Skyhigh, 

should have the new pooter with a card reader next week so i'll be back to better pics soon...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

DST said:


> so you liking the journey into the dwc, Don?
> 
> and glad the Black SS popped.


aye one looks like it's about to rear it's head the other looks like it might be moulding, fingers crossed. As for dwc, if i was doing just that and had time to fanny on PH'ing all the time etc I know I could do much better. it's had a deficiency, or lockout or burn all it's poor fucking life. and natch, me putting it at the back of the tent has helped big time...

bud's bud end of the day. 2 plants isn't exactly going to be a massive harvest lol I'm going to have to move the crit jack to the front at the weekend and keep on mould watch cos it looks dense as.


----------



## rasclot (Jun 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Welcome lads, shows just about to get good, dwc is on the turn as is the critical jack, bout 3-4 weeks
> 
> Pics in a bit. Heads battered been helping the folks move house. Ma GnT wanted a shed put up yesterday on a 1.5 ft slope. Hadn't levelled the ground or owt. Breeze blocks bricks and swearing.... Need more 2x2's the shed itself will go together pish easy. But tgearae has to be laid proper.
> 
> Laters guys. Rasc did this choccy buttons take?


Think so mate 1 man n his dog died the rest are fine I think


----------



## rasclot (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh yeah that panama smells tasty as covered in frost


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 20, 2013)

subbed didn't know we moved


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

Is he still putting up that shed, lol.


----------



## rasclot (Jun 20, 2013)

1 dog n 2 smelly fingers rooted happy days  wots that dog yeild like mate ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Oh yeah that panama smells tasty as covered in frost


mmmmm sweet. is it lemony and exotic smelling? 


Hemlock said:


> subbed didn't know we moved


announced it a few pages back in the last journo fella  was meaning to ask do you have any pics of the SS without the hps on? 


DST said:


> Is he still putting up that shed, lol.


fucking shed. piece of shit that it was, not one panel level and true. the instructions had bits of wood we didn't have. my bloody mother hadn't leveled the ground or laid a hardcore/ concrete bed nor fuck all. so we had to dig it out of a sloping gradient about a foot into the turf lay it on breeze blocks one side and bodge with bricks under the floor lats. 

got it half way roofed up when it started raining so had to chuck all the stuff from the old house's shed inside and lay the roof over loose then yesterday we got up at half 5 to pack and move my parents house. removal fucker said no stairs, we no do stairs. I was like WTF removal man that don't do stairs?!?! so muggins got all the heavy gear and the stair jogging . 

then had to finish the fucking shed after which i aint gonna lie isn't the greatest but it's up watertight and will stay put, for a few years at least.


the best bit, we came to put the lock clasp on and realised the door panels had about a 2cm gap between them. no shit i was going nuts by this time(10pm yesterday) so we've had to get two more panels to lay over the gap and attach the lock. 

my joints are fucking screaming at me i've had 6 dihydrocodeine and am still hurtin.

fuck sheds. i like tents much more. 


rasclot said:


> 1 dog n 2 smelly fingers rooted happy days  wots that dog yeild like mate ?


both are good weighty ones man. nice fat nugs on the dog and fuckin Uber frosty.

update in a few hours peeps


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

Fuck sheds indeed, lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 21, 2013)

Its hard for old man like myself to keep up with a young Buck Like you Brother..

You want a pic of Black SS with no HPS on or Sensi star with no HPS on?

So Now your a Shed Contractor. Well thats great got one I need you to put up. But its here in the states..LOL. But you're the only man for the job so come on over.

Watched a movie called how to make money selling drugs. Fuckin Funny. Kinda like a documentary.
Goes all thru the Game as they call it.

I'm old we call it the hustle. You gotta hustle or you standing still broke as bitch.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

Aye, even if the sheds not inline Don'll get it up for ye, lol....probably be more like a "lean too" though,


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 21, 2013)

dst said:


> aye, even if the sheds not inline don'll get it up for ye, lol....probably be more like a "lean too" though,



lolololololololololol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2013)

ma bruthaaa, i'm no young buck no more. i basted it moving house for the folks and was in a world of pain last night. joints are ok today but i'm space cadet DG & T today. meds and weed i'm floating. went mad and bought mojito mix and 2 lotto tickets as the jackpots massive.

Yeah a pic of the Black SS without the hps if you can turn down the 29K for a moment man hahaha  it's a frosty fucker but you can't see the trichs too well with the glow. 

as for putting up sheds, never again unless it's an actual build job like jigfresh has got going. not some flat pack guff! 

SHED prior being levelld...


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks right to me!
puff, puff, pass.... pepe le chem....
Sorry to hear your joints are giving you grief! Welcome to getting old! lol
Stay up my friend!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2013)

going to get some ingredients this weekend to make some medible caps, coconut oil and lecithin or something i dunno, then i'll make the hash run and see how i get on. i really don;t want to overdo the dose though. that's never fun.

pepe le chem huh, whats she smoke like? you grow that one ?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 21, 2013)

It's interesting, I did grow it. Sadly my clones taken 2 weeks into flower didn't root. The smell on both through flower reminded me of many of the modern skunk crosses I've tried, kind of a gas and doughnuts smell. One pheno ended up like somewhere between the g13 and chem parents, not much chem but just enough to let you know it's there. Kind of a barely funky mildly citrusy with a slightly sour exhale, this one has a tickle in the exhale too. It was good to very good. The other pheno stayed with the super skunk smell and taste but has a slight funky twist on the exhale that reminds me of the richness of an egg yolk. It's really nice high too, a bit in the head yet clear not disorienting with good body too. Excellent for my stomach problems and arthritis in my joints (I really feel ya with painful joints). I love this pheno, I was hoping for a chemmy pheno but was surprised with the results. It's totally not what I expected but I am glad I got some more beans of it, I look forward to pheno hunting this one some more. The structure is like g13 but with better yields. While the 2 chicks I sampled weren't real stinkers I suspect there are some in there.


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2013)

I used to have a fuck shed, then my mum cought me and I wasnt aloud in the shed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> It's interesting, I did grow it. Sadly my clones taken 2 weeks into flower didn't root. The smell on both through flower reminded me of many of the modern skunk crosses I've tried, kind of a gas and doughnuts smell. One pheno ended up like somewhere between the g13 and chem parents, not much chem but just enough to let you know it's there. Kind of a barely funky mildly citrusy with a slightly sour exhale, this one has a tickle in the exhale too. It was good to very good. The other pheno stayed with the super skunk smell and taste but has a slight funky twist on the exhale that reminds me of the richness of an egg yolk. It's really nice high too, a bit in the head yet clear not disorienting with good body too. Excellent for my stomach problems and arthritis in my joints (I really feel ya with painful joints). I love this pheno, I was hoping for a chemmy pheno but was surprised with the results. It's totally not what I expected but I am glad I got some more beans of it, I look forward to pheno hunting this one some more. The structure is like g13 but with better yields. While the 2 chicks I sampled weren't real stinkers I suspect there are some in there.
> View attachment 2707770View attachment 2707771


Those look like some big ass colas man! thanks for the info Colo, that's interesting you and I both wanting a chemmy pheno, but I imagine I'll end up with something similar and be pleasantly surprised..... hopefully! must be a few stinking pheno's to be named after pepe le pew eh! 

I'm thinking i'm going to spluff couple of gals today. not sure what or with what just yet. 



mr west said:


> I used to have a fuck shed, then my mum cought me and I wasnt aloud in the shed.


LOL. not much to say to that 

think i'm going to get ready and go for a cycle n clear my head. various things annoying me this morning. pulled another male out this morning smelled quite lemony but was real runty so it got binned. 

have a good weekend all.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't know what ya mean shed looks good.

I'll find ye some Black SS without the HPS on lad.

Take it easy today. Weather looks good. Thats unusual. LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2013)

lol cheers Hem bro, it's up that's about it... really windy today but tried ringing the folks but they'll not have found their phone chargers yet haha

been doing house shit today. cleaned the bong and ripped it good so i'm sofa surfin for a bit


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 23, 2013)

OK Black SS By COF



















By Mr West


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2013)

looks just like the one i did. Need to pop some more lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2013)

this is it


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh fuck me faf, looks Just like it dont it hahah>>>>>>>>>>>>anyone for qwerl?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2013)

Mmmmm frosty foot-long! Hot sauce!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2013)

mr west said:


> I used to have a fuck shed, then my mum cought me and I wasnt aloud in the shed.


LMAO! that's fucin hysterical mr. westy!! lol..sheds are creepy to me. I had an ole rusty shed growin up back in JRZY where I kept my pink bycycle and purple skateboard...and that is where my fear of spiders all began.lol.. daddy longlegs... Seriously, shed looks spot on mate. keep drinkin that whatter. and keep growing that dank ass weed you grow, your one fine ass British grower with a grrrovy style and personality.


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 23, 2013)

Looking good guys and gals. Just thought I would pop in here because I saw BB. LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey ABM welcome to the end of the grow. I'm fighting a losing battle to thrips and powdery mildew has just put pay to my first ever dwc attempt. Managed to salvage about half the smelly fingerez, just as it was starting to fill out. I'm gutted. Looks like a bit of pm spread on the others so I've sprayed like mad with fertilome. put the fan back in and set the dehumidifier on timer for lights out.

Just as I got my strains I want to run for time too. 

Think I'm going to see out what I've started now which should take me a couple of months then it'll be tarra to the mother's & bleaching the room n tent. 

Probs switch to doing just a few grows a year.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMAO! that's fucin hysterical mr. westy!! lol..sheds are creepy to me. I had an ole rusty shed growin up back in JRZY where I kept my pink bycycle and purple skateboard...and that is where my fear of spiders all began.lol.. daddy longlegs... Seriously, shed looks spot on mate. keep drinkin that whatter. and keep growing that dank ass weed you grow,* your one fine ass British grower with a grrrovy style and personality.*


i agree with amber. Why'd you say a few grows a year ? and when you stop does your consumption slow up? Ive spoiled myself to the point i wont really smoke street weed only from a garden so my consumption is wayyyy down. took me 4 days to burn an 8th.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 24, 2013)

What's that you lost your mind about a couple grows a year. lol. cmon mane, you start there you're liable to stop...shit I can't come up with anything.  

I never really got what was so scary about spiders. Most of them are small squiiiiiishhhhhh. Problem solved.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2013)

I saw a recent weather report that stated you were in for a wetter than normal summer. Do you happen to have a dehumidifier?  cof


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hey ABM welcome to the end of the grow. I'm fighting a losing battle to thrips and powdery mildew has just put pay to my first ever dwc attempt. Managed to salvage about half the smelly fingerez, just as it was starting to fill out. I'm gutted. Looks like a bit of pm spread on the others so I've sprayed like mad with fertilome. put the fan back in and set the dehumidifier on timer for lights out.
> 
> Just as I got my strains I want to run for time too.
> 
> ...



Let me send you some shit. I know its a pain in the ass hang in there Bro.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the problems in your garden this past grow. Im sure you have learned quite a bit from the experience and that is very important so you can take that knowledge forward to be able to spot for signs of potential hazards in the future. I respect your decision on how to deal with all this and what ever works best for you and makes you happiest is the most important. I totally agree that you need to do some serious housekeeping and washing and bleaching and spraying to kill everything before you start fresh again...I personally would not keep anything that has been infected. Then check your windows, cracks in the room and any potential sites for insects to get in and caulk up openings or weatherize doors ect. Your tent is an excellent enclosed environment if you can try to keep it closed and sealed tight most of the time while your not tending to your plants. Remember to seal off your unused ducting vent holes with pantyhose and rubberbands. this is an isolated case no doubt, its never happened before, but you moved , right? so this is one of your first grows here. Im about to embark on the same path right now, with a new house and its first grow ..so im getting my doors weatherized and screens put in and really checking for insect leakage. o oh, one more thing that I think is CRitiCAl ,,,, think hard about clones you get from others...I know there are a lot of dirty clones going around with fuckin spider mites and mildew shit and who know what else.. really check these growers out and ask questions about how they run there grow op. if you even suspect the slightest that they have dirty clones DONT invite it into your garden. Is a so called totally dank cut really worth devastating your entire crop!! ?NO! NO! NO!lol.. I will look forward to your next endevour! its always fun to watch you grow and I always learn so much from you.(like not what to do) LOL! only jokin you know how much I love you! cherri0


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2013)

Come on Donald, even Jorge Cervantes get's PM from time to time, ffs. Pull yer socks up and get back into it lad. You'll be smashing it again soon.


----------



## rasclot (Jun 25, 2013)

You tell him dst


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2013)

ive been batteling it for years, aint no thang.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i agree with amber. Why'd you say a few grows a year ? and when you stop does your consumption slow up? Ive spoiled myself to the point i wont really smoke street weed only from a garden so my consumption is wayyyy down. took me 4 days to burn an 8th.


thanks T man, i mean cos i'm going to stop running perpetual and just veg and bloom means a bigger chunk of cash and i can take a break now n then if needs be. My consumption is next to none i don't toke everyday and I've been out of the street weed game for years, don;t know those faces to buy from anymore and I'm glad! an 8th in four days man i haven't consumed that in a month recently. doesn't help my health drive. i just get the munchies and fuck my training for 2 days if i binge.


Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> What's that you lost your mind about a couple grows a year. lol. cmon mane, you start there you're liable to stop...shit I can't come up with anything.
> I never really got what was so scary about spiders. Most of them are small squiiiiiishhhhhh. Problem solved.


spidermites aint no thing kicks, i've kicked them out a couple of times, even thrips are controllable and liveable with. but powdery mildew isn't, it simply aint. i sell my weed & no fuckers gonna buy stuff that looks like it's had icing sugar poured over it.


curious old fart said:


> I saw a recent weather report that stated you were in for a wetter than normal summer. Do you happen to have a dehumidifier?  cof


I kno right! we got 18c today and had a thunder and lightening storm on sunday. global warming what?! dehumidifier is in there and an extra 6" fan just to kick my leccy bill up a touch more. really the ideal is an aircon unit but that would require more holes in the wall to the outside wall which isn't an option.


Hemlock said:


> Let me send you some shit. I know its a pain in the ass hang in there Bro.


thanks hemlock my man but my decision is made. i'm not going smoke spores and wouldn't expect my friends too either. i'm spraying fertilome on them for now, i read it's pretty good for most things actually.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sorry to hear of the problems in your garden this past grow. Im sure you have learned quite a bit from the experience and that is very important so you can take that knowledge forward to be able to spot for signs of potential hazards in the future. I respect your decision on how to deal with all this and what ever works best for you and makes you happiest is the most important. I totally agree that you need to do some serious housekeeping and washing and bleaching and spraying to kill everything before you start fresh again...I personally would not keep anything that has been infected. Then check your windows, cracks in the room and any potential sites for insects to get in and caulk up openings or weatherize doors ect. Your tent is an excellent enclosed environment if you can try to keep it closed and sealed tight most of the time while your not tending to your plants. Remember to seal off your unused ducting vent holes with pantyhose and rubberbands. this is an isolated case no doubt, its never happened before, but you moved , right? so this is one of your first grows here. Im about to embark on the same path right now, with a new house and its first grow ..so im getting my doors weatherized and screens put in and really checking for insect leakage. o oh, one more thing that I think is CRitiCAl ,,,, think hard about clones you get from others...I know there are a lot of dirty clones going around with fuckin spider mites and mildew shit and who know what else.. really check these growers out and ask questions about how they run there grow op. if you even suspect the slightest that they have dirty clones DONT invite it into your garden. Is a so called totally dank cut really worth devastating your entire crop!! ?NO! NO! NO!lol.. I will look forward to your next endevour! its always fun to watch you grow and I always learn so much from you.(like not what to do) LOL! only jokin you know how much I love you! cherri0


Much love amber hinny. i'll bounce back, just a thorn to pick out. but yeah your words ring real true.

I've sealed everything with regards the extra vents& my fan sucks the tent walls right in. I'd got to the point of isolating the thrips in the veg cupboard and was treating them with H2o2 effectively when i saw one get sucked into the tent over my shoulder as was in working on the girls. couldn't find the fucker and they got a foothold in the tent again. 

I'm more worried that after stopping and startin that i'll miss some spores and this happens again next summer when the conditions turn again. if that happens i'm in real shit.


DST said:


> Come on Donald, even Jorge Cervantes get's PM from time to time, ffs. Pull yer socks up and get back into it lad. You'll be smashing it again soon.


jorge cervantes doesn't depend on the income bru....... going to be a making presents xmas this year.


mr west said:


> ive been batteling it for years, aint no thang.


the irony in that statement meant to be a joke? i've heard your cough.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 25, 2013)

You know what you're doing dude. This is just one of them things you gotta go through. Shit I'm still battling nats. Those bastards are more annoying than anything. I've just been neeming the fuck outta them. Bleach everything out again after this round and hopefully next round I'll be living elsewhere. 

Home made presents can be fun but the lack of income ain't nothing to joke about. I get you on that one.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm thinking that in a permanently moist environment like England there will always be pm spores floating about. Sulfur burns on specific intervals can be a very potent defense, you can make your own system for pretty cheap too. You just got to hit the veg tent hard with pyrethrin for a couple weeks and it will kill off any insect population, obviously it's infinitely more complicated on flowers. I hate shyt like that, but it happens to everyone at one point or another, ime hydro environments seem to be most susceptible to plagues as well. fwiw
I don't know why I'm giving you the lecture, you know what your doing! Condolences for the problems, luck for the solutions, and good will b'cuz your my friend!
Have a splendid afternoon bud!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> You know what you're doing dude. This is just one of them things you gotta go through. Shit I'm still battling nats. Those bastards are more annoying than anything. I've just been neeming the fuck outta them. Bleach everything out again after this round and hopefully next round I'll be living elsewhere.
> Home made presents can be fun but the lack of income ain't nothing to joke about. I get you on that one.


hahah i rarely know what i'm doing but i have a cast iron will. i know it's the best thing to do. this is the second instalment of the perpetual that's had a pm prob and the weathers going to be like this til September minimum. tbh if my next round and the following have pm i'll pull the plug early. we were actually planning to do home made presents anyway. a friend did it for our group this year and we all decided to do it this year so it's no biggie. 


colocowboy said:


> I'm thinking that in a permanently moist environment like England there will always be pm spores floating about. Sulfur burns on specific intervals can be a very potent defense, you can make your own system for pretty cheap too. You just got to hit the veg tent hard with pyrethrin for a couple weeks and it will kill off any insect population, obviously it's infinitely more complicated on flowers. I hate shyt like that, but it happens to everyone at one point or another, ime hydro environments seem to be most susceptible to plagues as well. fwiw
> I don't know why I'm giving you the lecture, you know what your doing! Condolences for the problems, luck for the solutions, and good will b'cuz your my friend!
> Have a splendid afternoon bud!


appreciate the words man but i'm not into palliative care lol... bugs i can deal with but the pm is like the fucking clap. just rears it's head when the conditions are right. 

cheers colo! from one cowboy to another! went for one of the finest pints i've had before. feeling good might go or a second this evening. lol


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2013)

get yer pint back on geez, then the Don we know will return with some drunken HST!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2013)

I need my wits about me for inspection when i get back tonight. i've got the now donkey dicked critical jack herer to keep sorted or there'll be no presents for little timmy....


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 26, 2013)

I must ask Don. Will running the fan and the dehum not cure the pm problem?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

it will stop them it colonising but the spores will still be present as is the disease.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2013)

have u tried spaying it with hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2013)

was gonna say im sun bathing with many dog joints but i think it may be in bad taste lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

going to start cycling sprays of that and the fertilome. i'll get the girls out at the weekend and spray em with a mix of bicarb and stuff. it's a ballache not having a bath or a regular shower over a bath. i have to literally put the plant under a big sunflower shower head which just about fucks them. it's that or get nekkid and in the shower with the plant. right per-lava...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

mr west said:


> was gonna say im sun bathing with many dog joints but i think it may be in bad taste lol.


so ya did anyway. cheers fred.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2013)

i did get nearlly all my bits out, first time in yyears ut the clouds fuked that up lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

i'll savour the thought fred... one more and i'm actually going to put you on my ignore list.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2013)

cloud bathing in ya speedos is somewhat undignified lol. The danger was sleeping with a dog hanging oot my chops


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2013)

I won a series of classes at a nude yoga studio.i cant say showing my private parts to a room full of strangers is very appealing,so I asked Dr. Ozzy if there were any health benefits, he told me that its not in my best benefit if I end up behind someone who had a powerful curry the night before. Never mind the view of some blokes raggedy old nut sack, i would feel like im trying to do the downward facing dog in a wind tunnel - only the wind will smell like a 3 month old egg salad fucking sandwich. and doing anything in the nude apart from washing or bonking is a liability. Dr. Ozzy says stick with the unitard.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

hahaha how/why'd you enter that comp lol. nevermind i don't need to know lol. i gym at 8am in the mornings with the fat heart attack oldies. with clothes on is bad enough but the blokes showering is pretty hideous. thankfully most of their guts hide their tackle.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2013)

hahaha, "guts hide their tackle" that made me laugh..thank god the old fuckers i tend to at work don't pull out their wankers for me , its the old wrinkly women who love to take there shirts off in front of me. revealing their saggy ugly tits before i can run out of the room. ewwww


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

what has been seen cannot be unseen. My EYEEEEEES..... 

I did a stint in an old folks home, it was a good laugh actually. one carer had an old wig tied with fishing line to his belt. half of the poor old sods thought they had got a cat in to entertain them. they were stroking it the lot. one woman actually the grandmother to the pearlman insurance company drank 3-6 bottles of gin a week & would 'hide' the empties and try and sneak them out in a heavy duty carrier bag saying in her most upperclass accent ' I'm off to the library!' clinking down the hallway.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2013)

Is that where you got you love of Gin, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

Nah I acquired the taste at a martini party.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

onwards and upwards!

Psychosis


Dog 


psycho killer back and left deep blue right


smelly fingerez


deep blue and dog


Dog a bit further in kinda SOG 


Critical jack herer, smells chemy fuel and sweet, really looking forward to this


uploaders being a reet fanny, today lol. though i've right turned my pics it's loading them horizontal. FU buddy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

ok neck ache it is then. soz folks, huess the update to the search feature overwrote a few other features like the basic uploader  place is to the fucking dogs

View attachment 2716805View attachment 2716807View attachment 2716808View attachment 2716809

have a good weekend peeps. am making canna caps tonight with a mate and getting fucked up it's payday. 

[video=youtube_share;MjXEsAg9z3E]http://youtu.be/MjXEsAg9z3E[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

Enjoy the payday lad...and the canna caps of course


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

probably won't eat any tonight. i actually prefer not to get stoned on top of edibles, sends me west. gonna have some rum n ginger ales n shoot the shit at a mates place.

uploaders back but the pics still won't turn lol


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

off to the Beirtuin tonight by all accounts. Loads of different beers (they even do Punk IPA), and their speciality for food is Half a chicken and chips (amazing!). They have a huge rottisserie that pumps those tasty freerange chickens out all night....can't wait


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

SPATCHCOCK  hope they double cook them frites buddy. a guilty pleasure i like to indulge in occasionally. 

punk ipa eh. as in brewdog's? tbh i was underwhelmed, for an IPA there's waaay better but it's passable for sure.


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

i think it's brewdog, i quite liked it, I was quite surprised they had it on tap. But I still ended up drinking zatte as they had that there as well, (twice the price of the brouwerij as well, lol).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

twice the price?!?! your going native lad.


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2013)

I need a good beering up but wont drink on me own lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

It was 4.75 for 0.4l, at the Brouwerij it's 2.50 for 0.30l.....actually not much difference. Chicken was nice, wife wasn't too hungry so got second helpings,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2013)

Good darts. I got a tad tipsy n made the first cap, testing the dose tomorrow then will repeat the heat and cool process. Oil looks mean.


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2013)

Never got a beer, had plenty many doggy spliffs tho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2013)

Today I'm. Brewing my own with the lads, from a kit but we're over hopping it with 3 separate extra hops, aiming for an American style IPA. Just rocked some heartattack double burgers with triple cheese n fried bread mmmmmm nomnomnom


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Today I'm. Brewing my own with the lads, from a kit but we're over hopping it with 3 separate extra hops, aiming for an American style IPA. Just rocked some heartattack double burgers with triple cheese n fried bread mmmmmm nomnomnom


Love the double Cheese!!!! and fried bread damn wish I was there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2013)

Was a good day, ate drank and were merry. Played cranium and natch won. Tried the hashcap just before bed & woke up red eyed with chronic dry mouth and the munchies. Had to cancel a planned cycle as I don't think I could function at that dose. I'm still pretty high now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

veggies!

cayenne 


chilli's assorted


badass beefeaters


dolce rosso first bloom


the borg strikes back.

had a call from my mate saying his girls have got what looks like fine white ash on the lower branches..... only his second run ffs. he'll not be back to me for choccy buttons in a hurry.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 1, 2013)

WTF is that??????????????????????? no thrips there.

chilis and toms ???? What ?????

get the sc up shes a winner. Of the last F1 Smelly Cherry I popped I got one female only had 2 pips. the other didn't crack.

this is the ONLY plant I fukin I won't give any clones away. And I baby this little girl like shes my own. I'm gonna show this site what this fukin strain can do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

what's perplexing ya man? chilli's and tomato's ? this is my porch / greenhouse grow out the back and sadly yes the thrip's are also in there or some other form of winged Satan spawn.

good work putting the cherry on man, i've not done that one for a while now.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

Tell yer mate to get the prevention on the go then. Baking powder with some veggie oil and mix in a spray bottle. Or there are plenty commerical things for attacking the PM early on. Once sprayed then give em a good spraying with a water bottle. Then repeat like shampoo, lol.

Toms looking grand there pal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

have done lad, was the first thing i did. take off or wipe affected leaves and spray the fuck out them from here on out, thankfully he's not running perpetual.

aye the toms are doing canny, for the amount of crap weather we've had.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

I asked on my thread, but should ask here, what size pots you got the toms in? If they are inside you'll get fruit right up to the end of the seaon with the dolces, they seem pretty hardy fuks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

errr i dunno maybe 6L i'll check tonight man. the dolce is in a bigger though, probably 9L ish. 

good to know they're determinate! i love getting toms right through the season. i'll try n keep the cut in stasis indoors through the winter but it'll have to be in the living room. lol. 

i think those beefsteak types are a one shot deal?! i dunno, i'll have to photo their name tags n look them up.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

no idea about the beefsteaks, I got some going but no fruit yet. And I'll be trying to keep a cut again as well so if all is lost. Plus you may just wanna dry out a few of the seed from one of the toms as well, that's how I started mine, I bought a pack from the supermarket and thought they were super tasty so dried some s33ds....the rest is tomato history, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

it's all in the paste now eh muahahaaaaa  roger willco


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

oh dear, next you'll be hitting us with catch-up jokes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

........ and on those bum notes.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice chilli plants mate always wanted to grow sum 
my dippy is still in full bloom at 9 weeks flowering much better this time round il post sum pics tomorrow n panama looks like its on the right track


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's perplexing ya man? chilli's and tomato's ? this is my porch / greenhouse grow out the back and sadly yes the thrip's are also in there or some other form of winged Satan spawn.
> 
> good work putting the cherry on man, i've not done that one for a while now.



WINGED SATAN SPAWN you say...LOL..DST our Don is gone at the game he is.

Always makin my day LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Nice chilli plants mate always wanted to grow sum
> my dippy is still in full bloom at 9 weeks flowering much better this time round il post sum pics tomorrow n panama looks like its on the right track


Cheers Rasc, the chilli's are easy enough, require little feed and a nice sunny spot. i like to dry mine out to use over the winter. look nice hanging in the kitchen.....lol.

My dippy is in but maybe having to rip down end of the week man, not sure for certain but i friggin hope not. it's got some stretch on the fucker. things massive. dominating one corner of the tent. 



Hemlock said:


> WINGED SATAN SPAWN you say...LOL ..DST our Don is gone at the game he is.
> Always makin my day LOL


well Hemlock man, if ya didn't laugh ya'd cry i generally say. though i was pretty depressed to cull my mothers and clones last night. hey ho how the cookie crumbles. it had to be done sooner or later. 

for them that don't mix in the 600 club, firstly you should! secondly, owing to a wrangle with the royal mail i'm having a break in the op. shut down for a few weeks. safety first n all that bollocks. it's not quite curtains just yet but i should know one way or the other by friday... moving stuff around to different locations all week is going to be a chore but i don't want plod saying can we have a look in your garage etc to find all the stuff i've pulled out of the room lol.

pulled the critical jack herer down this morning pics later.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers Rasc, the chilli's are easy enough, require little feed and a nice sunny spot. i like to dry mine out to use over the winter. look nice hanging in the kitchen.....lol.
> 
> My dippy is in but maybe having to rip down end of the week man, not sure for certain but i friggin hope not. it's got some stretch on the fucker. things massive. dominating one corner of the tent.
> 
> ...


Right on ALWAYS safety FIRST!!!!!
Stay Safe, Keep your head down Mouth Shut.
Semper Fi Brother

Very interested in the Crit Jack


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

wise words man. even though i now have to unpack fuck loads haha

well i wouldn't say it was the fastest strain but the weight looks good and the nugs are dense. i could have let mine go another week o 2 i reckon but what with the goings on of late i'm happy to have taken her.

crit jackie H

View attachment 2721976View attachment 2721972View attachment 2721971View attachment 2721973View attachment 2721974View attachment 2721975


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

glad the stress is off for ya geez.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

me too. i'm looking at the positives. the shutdown needed to happen and now i'm kinda forced to do it in the middle of summer which is kind of a blessing in a way. the present run should be done just as i go/get back from holiday. sucks about the lost clones but thankfully i think the fairy can help me out there eh...


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

Clean slate and all that, and yeh, I think yer versed in the Fairy whistle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

chuffed i'll get to try the dippy cut after all. though i think it's maxed out my height..... HST on the main cola is going to happen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2013)

critical jack looks so awesome mate! huge massive colas.. I hope I can get ones that big with my JH, even though im missing the critical part.lol
looks like that haul should hold ya over for a while, I hope.
you say your shutting down your grow? taking a break eh? that's cool. sometimes its nice to do that and not have the responsibility for a bit. Its hard when you work a full time job and have a large garden to tend to as well. its a lot of work when you really care for your girls like you do. I admire your ability to be able to do that for so long. Have a wonderful time on your holidayz and I will be looking forward to you starting your next grow. When do you think that might be?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

you don't need critical, your waterfarm will see you just fine ambz!

that haul will keep the wolf from the door, i'll keep a little to see me til the psycho's down in a few weeks. 

it's not exactly what i want to do, shutting down but yeah it will give me a breather in the worst month but also a lack of cash but that's no biggie, i've paid for the holiday just need a few bucks to blow on crap in the souk. thank fully the most expensive part is covered. we're all inclusive muahahahaaaaa haahaaah uahahaaaaa. 

i'll be cracking back on mid august. not sure what i'll run yet. my plans have been de railed a bit. i had hoped to try n reverse the psychosis so i guess that's first up. going to see if i can get the fairy to swing by with the a dog snippet. though i have tons in the stash i should pop i need a tried n tested for the first run. it'll be a tight squeeze to get the perpetual back running before xmas. might do a couple of critical runs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2013)

keowl beans broski! sounds like a killer plan. Its all going to work out wonderfully for you. Fresh starts are good and your next round will be your best EVER!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

awww cheers Doc, i'll be back like the governator old wrinkly and advocating possession of up to an ounce as personal hahaha it sounds like a life time but it's a couple of months downtime. still not 100% on whether i'm going to run perpetual or just do a grow and repeat. either way i'm keepin upbeat about it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2013)

have you checked out Flowamasters journal mate?
the kid is fuckin brilliant...lives in Australia and grows moster 1 plus pound plants 4 times a year.
kids got it down so tight that he has it all scheduled around house Inspections!!! I know you like to run several strains but to kick out that amount of weed in one tent ...4 times a year.. ching ching ching...lol
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/570843-flowamastas-methodology-how-grow-monster.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

thanks for hookin me up i'll spend some time this week running through it. i think i started a while back and never finished. must be pro if he's got a strain that tightly licked. PM got me this round but i've yet to try the aquafarm. i may just do alone plant run the first go and see what i can pull. i need to get to grips with the ph thing though. it's critical to mission success lol. or so i read..


----------



## rasclot (Jul 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers Rasc, the chilli's are easy enough, require little feed and a nice sunny spot. i like to dry mine out to use over the winter. look nice hanging in the kitchen.....lol.
> 
> My dippy is in but maybe having to rip down end of the week man, not sure for certain but i friggin hope not. it's got some stretch on the fucker. things massive. dominating one corner of the tent.
> 
> ...


il be keepin the dippy for a while coz the smoke was out of this world absolutly loved it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

good drills fella! if that's not an endorsement i dunno what is.

keep an eye out for PM off them choc buttons man


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2013)

Hustlin hustlin hustlin!!!! Looks good Don!!!!!




Don Gin and Ton said:


> wise words man. even though i now have to unpack fuck loads haha
> 
> well i wouldn't say it was the fastest strain but the weight looks good and the nugs are dense. i could have let mine go another week o 2 i reckon but what with the goings on of late i'm happy to have taken her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

What's the phrase, putting em up and taking them doon


----------



## rasclot (Jul 2, 2013)

Here's sum dippy 


Sour diesel or diferent pheno of dippy who knows. ? Lol

panama they are all at 9 weeks in 12/12

i put the chivvy buttons in quarantine think I might of spotted sum not sure tho cut the leaves that were infected n hope for the best aint loosin this dog for shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

Oooosh that's some fuckin sativa diva's. Love that foxtail. Look cracking them rasc lad, and as for the dog n the others if you do spot it in quarantine I'd pull em now man. I did, best not let it colonise in the flower room. Had a word from cinders n he's got the same pack of pips still, and DST's been working 2010 stock too if memory serves..... Big if that mind 

Gym afore work today.... Joy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2013)

hey Donnie! burning one up this lovely 4th o july me hopes a matey. 
May I suggest a product that will make your life soooo much easier and ease all your Ph worries forever. 
Simply use General Hydroponics Flora Nova Grow and BLoom!
It has pH buffers so you NEVER have to worrie about Ph problems again. your pH is adjusted naturally , its kinda magical! 
Take it from a loyal user. I never check my pH anymore. 
I sware by the product and use it to grow all the dank big ass tasty buds that I toke and smoke. ... this aint NO joke bloke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2013)

Sup Doc! I actually went with General Hydroponics! I think i made the mistake of transplanting too late with the recent attempt. then the PM took hold of the back of the plant (the bit I couldn't see/reach) i'm not sure that i have enough airflow to deal with a 26L bucket of water in nearly 30c I'm not sure if it's Nova or not i'll check. it deffo needed the micro nutes and extra cal mag though. i need to just get to grips and keep a book of the ph n how much etc i've added. 

no update today, i've left the card at work...

hashishkabobs!







enjoy the weekend all!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 5, 2013)

If its ghe bloom and grow u got its probs the 3 part it. As long as u got ur micro u wnt need cal/mag. Av always used them in coco and hydro,if ur noticing a def jst incrase the micro by a coupla ml.

Ur PK's loving it in DWC 

Pics about a WK ago 3.5 12/12


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> If its ghe bloom and grow u got its probs the 3 part it. As long as u got ur micro u wnt need cal/mag. Av always used them in coco and hydro,if ur noticing a def jst incrase the micro by a coupla ml.
> 
> Ur PK's loving it in DWC View attachment 2725926
> 
> Pics about a WK ago 3.5 12/12


isthat thelemon pledge cut lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2013)

If you divvent know, how the fuck are we sposed to ?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 5, 2013)

Wot he said ^ Lol

It dnt smell very lemony yet


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 5, 2013)

checking in


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2013)

if u molest the stem u should get a sicky lemoney stank


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 5, 2013)

Lmfao don, get to molestin. BTW your avy everytime you bring out, i chuckle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2013)

Well it was a good run lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2013)

New thred next month then donny?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2013)

aye fred looks that way lol. well couple of month, i've got them that's in there to finish staggered yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2013)

More PM on the psycho this morning ffs even with the dehumidifier and me spraying morning and night. Doing my nut in, just as the plants fill out I see white spots.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 8, 2013)

sorry to hear bout that Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2013)

luck of the draw hem man. i'll pull them out and give them a good going over later today, i wouldn't care but the one that's affected is right in front of the flaming fan too  airflow should be sound around that.


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2013)

spore should get a good scattering too don


----------



## rasclot (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds like ur havin right dramas there mate not good hope things sort them selfs out for ya bro 
think the dogs n that are fine pulled the leaves with wot might of been pm n put them on the kitchen window n all is fine  I still see the odd thrip shiny shit on leaf but can't see them in my flower tent I swear them thrips come from the coco! I might stop using it soon n go back to soil or summin Ras


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 8, 2013)

Well you've not had the best luck with fans now have ya..LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

Bicarb, veg oil and water mate, get em treated before it spreads, or go out and buy something for PM.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 9, 2013)

Morning Don or Afternoon where u are.

Tony Jacklin CBE shall grace the Uk with his presences for the next 6 weeks. I may be joining him should he decide to play on the Open.
Ah the back in the beautiful weather of the UK. Sweater to rain coat all in one day..LOL


O'Connor said: "I had 240 yards to the flag and Couples had only a 9-iron.
"But coming down the fairway, captain Tony Jacklin said to me, 'If you put him under pressure, I promise you will win the hole and the match. Just have a good swing'. I had a big 2-iron, I made a good turn, and just hit it."
He put it to 4ft, Couples' 9-iron went way right and O'Connor won 1up.
Years later, Couples said: "If you ask the Irish about the greatest shot ever struck by an Irishman, they'll list that one, two and three."


​


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe put a fan in there?

I said i'd do it and i did Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2013)

mr west said:


> spore should get a good scattering too don


i know. fucking stuff's everywhere.


rasclot said:


> Sounds like ur havin right dramas there mate not good hope things sort them selfs out for ya bro
> think the dogs n that are fine pulled the leaves with wot might of been pm n put them on the kitchen window n all is fine  I still see the odd thrip shiny shit on leaf but can't see them in my flower tent I swear them thrips come from the coco! I might stop using it soon n go back to soil or summin Ras


no end of grief Rasc, it's ruined my grow & breeding plans for the year  thrips i can deal with but this mildew bollocks is beyond a joke. I should be able to get most of the cuts back though the scotty dog and smelly fingerez are gone. if I were you man i'd bin them cuts, the thing with pm is you won't know it's in there until the conditions are right for it to colonise, by then it's too late and the grows cattled.


DST said:


> Bicarb, veg oil and water mate, get em treated before it spreads, or go out and buy something for PM.


too late it's all over the remaining plants, i've chopped the psycho early as it was about to be engulfed, the rest got a major haircut and dowsed in h202. 

i'll make a batch of bicarb n oil mix, and alternate with watered down milk and try n see these ones out but i reckon they'll get to t he same stage as the psycho and be fubar just the same.


Hemlock said:


> Morning Don or Afternoon where u are.
> 
> Tony Jacklin CBE shall grace the Uk with his presences for the next 6 weeks. I may be joining him should he decide to play on the Open.
> Ah the back in the beautiful weather of the UK. Sweater to rain coat all in one day..LOL
> ...


​aye them irish are lucky sob's haha i think it's the whisky, keeps them loose...


oscaroscar said:


> Maybe put a fan in there?
> I said i'd do it and i did Lol


blast from the past! how the devil are ya Osc lad? nobodies managed to smash the livers quite like you


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm good mate. I ain't smashing owt atm. I don't garden anymore for reasons that i won't go into on a public forum. My last run was a corker though. I went to the darkside and did NFT lol I've still got passion for it but not permission if you know what i mean. 
I've still got five beans from freds very first dpq cross from years ago that i was gonna put outside but didn't get round to it.
I wish i'd kept some pics from my glory years lol
good to see BB is making it's presence felt.
How you been doing Don mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2013)

Today's the day for blasts from the past it seems.

You'll be back at it soon enough, well maybe eh, hopefully haha. Its going to be a weird feeling bot having anything on growing but its only for as long as it takes me to clean the tent out. 

Other than the pm and being collared for posting weed by work I'm ok fella, lurching from disaster to crisis,same old same old.

I just dipped my toe in hydro too. Didn't go smoothly lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2013)

Today's the day for blasts from the past it seems.

You'll be back at it soon enough, well maybe eh, hopefully haha. Its going to be a weird feeling bot having anything on growing but its only for as long as it takes me to clean the tent out. 

Other than the pm and being collared for posting weed by work I'm ok fella, lurching from disaster to crisis,same old same old.

I just dipped my toe in hydro too. Didn't go smoothly lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2013)

I won't be back growing and that's that.
I thought your work were ok with you and weed.
Hydro is awesome it's just a shame i discovered it on my last run which was over two years ago I think. NFT cut down veg by two weeks and shortened flower by a week and upped the yield by 20%. It's like watching a timelapse video lol the speed it grows is incredible.
Are your disasters drink induced lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2013)

Shit. Never say never man. 

Aye hydro done right seems all its cracked up to be, I just bought an aquafarm but its fuckin huge I reckon what i'd gain going hydro but lose out on footprint in the tent. 

And nah the issues have only started when I stopped off the booze ffs


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2013)

Is it drugs that are causing the grief then? lol

NFT is only six inches high and you can get all different widths and lengths. My space was three metres long and one six wide and had three 600's and i did six livers in it and should have only done four really. Six filled the space too much and that was with ten days veg from when i saw roots out of the six inch blocks. Nearly fifteen a plant is what i ended up with. Like i said unbelievable. I used to think it was bs the results i had heard of but i know different now. If i had a 1.2 tent i would just do one plant now and wouldn't see the floor. The only downside is you can't move em once they are set. 
Man i miss growing. I hadn't really given it much thought until now ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2013)

hahah no it's just me causing me the bother pretty much. i've been on a health trip for six months. 

well i'd been thinking of doing a fuck off huge scrog grow for a while, i'll give it a go but probably put a couple of back ups in coco with it lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2013)

Health kick? Gym and diet and all that? 
I'd never touch soil/coco again. All the roots and blocks went in one bin bag instead of six lol
you still with the Mrs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2013)

aye diet gym the ish. been a hard slog but i'm getting there. 2 n a half stone in 6 month.

aye the missus is still keeping me in check


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to see ya back Oscar


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Good to see ya back Oscar


Cheers Hem. I'll stick my head in every now and again to say hi but i won't be contributing coz i ain't got owt to show off bud wise. Its good to see breeders boutique is starting to go places. If i was still gardening i'd love to try some strains but I'll have to just do it vicariously through you guys. 
take care mate Oscar


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

Your dog Kush looks just like My Dog Kush, how is that doing? curious to see your Dogg nugs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

Scuse the phone pics. Dogs and a group shot, oh ans the fan pr0n for you kinky fan freaks


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2013)

you got any front on fan pics don? an maybes pic of the motor close up. Dogs looking leggy but not ruff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

Ill get an under grill shot for you later, might even take the safety grill off... Oooh err missus.  

Aye a bit leggy but filling out nicely. Ones going to be done in few weeks the rest a bit after I think.


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2013)

nice, i can' wait for that (rubs legs in anticipation )


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 10, 2013)

my leaf structure/texture looks just like this one. Looks like YUM dank nuggs  Very nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

i've remembered to pick my memory card up so i'll snap some non yellow shots tonight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

few veggies n stuff


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

Toms looking dandy son. Nice bit of fruit you got in yer paw there, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Toms looking dandy son. Nice bit of fruit you got in yer paw there, lol.


I agree. ..................................................................................................... cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

cheers! 

that's me beefsteak, it's coming along nice. 2nd and third pics are the dolce rosso, i was expecting smaller fruit more cherry sized. not complaining like haha tommies are drinking almost a litre and a half each day, it's been like a sauna in the porch.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

wait until you taste them though lad, just as sweet and nice as a cherry tom, easily....and bigger to boot!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

iv'e been wanting to get a nice baby plum for ages, their my fave but i'll judge after i've tried the dolce. what's the score, fruit wise do they keep giving or just a one shot deal?


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

I harvested mine last year twice, but also pulled earlier ones as they ripened. I have one in the back that looks almost red.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

christ already? and your always saying it's pissing doon haha


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2013)

It got over 65°c the other day the poor tommy has 3rd degree burns on its leafes. Thankfully the rest of the greenhouse was empty lol. Looking really health there mr tom don gin ton lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2013)

theloadeddragon has some of your genetics growing outdoors that the labels have washed off and he needs some help identifying and your advice is sorely needed. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/614756-theloadeddragon-here-8.html#post9320219 ...post 286....it's a good looking garden. ................................................. cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

Had a quick check on the Borg war and seems to have stopped the pm in its tracks. Not cartwheeling just yet mind but so far so good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

mr west said:


> It got over 65°c the other day the poor tommy has 3rd degree burns on its leafes. Thankfully the rest of the greenhouse was empty lol. Looking really health there mr tom don gin ton lol.


Surprised you've not got it rammed with ganja lad, or is it overlooked?


curious old fart said:


> theloadeddragon has some of your genetics growing outdoors that the labels have washed off and he needs some help identifying and your advice is sorely needed. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/614756-theloadeddragon-here-8.html#post9320219 ...post 286....it's a good looking garden. ................................................. cof


Cheers cof man, those are some handsome looking trees. I'm not sure what's what mind, DST be the man for that. Think their his creations.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2013)

the gardens are all facing each other so its a bit fish bowlish out the back, gardens only bout twenty foot long and 25' wide. Dunt even get the lawn mower warmed up lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

better dog pics.



won't be a massive yield from this one but it's looking frost caked.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

mr west said:


> the gardens are all facing each other so its a bit fish bowlish out the back, gardens only bout twenty foot long and 25' wide. Dunt even get the lawn mower warmed up lol.


ah nightmare, you could always get some of that reed stuff and put it round the thing maybe. then again you've two tents on anyway you probably don;t need the drama of a greenhouse grow on top lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

incy wincy buds on them dogs, Don but nice and frosticated for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah, me cutting a load of fans off everything is going to take it's toll. still something's better than nowt eh. drenching them's kinda frazzled the hairs a bit too.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

should still stack up a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah, i've taken the psychosis to keep me tied over til this lot fully finish. it's so dead at work i'm watching cool runnings.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

quiet here n'all.....most of Europe seem to down tools over the summer, and at the moment it's also the Bouwvakantie (like the Fair Fortnight basically). Got this dude up for a job and he's like. "Ok, I am off on holiday now" until nigh on the end of July as well, I am like ffs!!! He doesn't even have a job at the minute either. Cloggies just don't seem to care over the summer too much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

seems reasonable lmao i wish that way of thinking would make it's way across the channel that and the number of bank holidays lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

i'd rather have the UK bank holidays to be honest (although seeing that I also have a uk company I can also take them ahahaha). We have about 1 month (arpil) and the holiday we get are all religous....the only othe rone is Queens day, and get this, if any of the holidays fall on a weekend, then tuff shit! that's the day, no day in lieu.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

I thought Europe had about 10 more bank hols a year!? 

I'm away to the battlecruiser! Zatte o clock?


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

Good idea, it's overcast and baking hot here. Walked all the way to the post office with the slip for my wifes to be signed for post, only to be told they couldn't find the parcel or whatever it is...jeezo.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 11, 2013)

DST wondering did you see a group called Govt Mule within the last week. I heard they were playing the Dam...???


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

nah mate, I have not. Never heard of them and they may well have been playing here.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2013)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheers Hem. I'll stick my head in every now and again to say hi but i won't be contributing coz i ain't got owt to show off bud wise. Its good to see breeders boutique is starting to go places. If i was still gardening i'd love to try some strains but I'll have to just do it vicariously through you guys.
> take care mate Oscar


good to hear from ya oscar dude, thinking of you while watching the cricket.
[video=youtube_share;Jf0iy6cgRE4]http://youtu.be/Jf0iy6cgRE4[/video]


----------



## rasclot (Jul 11, 2013)

My dippy is gettin the chop tomorrow 10 weeks n 4 days tricks are 20% amber  happy days! the panama looks like its got another week to go 
il be visiting dam in the next 2-4 weeks only for 3 days tho never been there in the summer can't wait!! Itl be good to meet up for a fat 1 or 2 dst if u up for it? Ras


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

Just give us a shout lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

rasc any new pics? few lads in the uk thread asking about that one and how stable it is? westy chime in if you read this mukka


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2013)

Its very stable in my experience, obviously ur gonna get some variations.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 12, 2013)

Il take sum pics tonight before I chop em mate  
stable? She collapses under her own weight lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2013)

Support for the branches is essential as the buds get very heavy from about 5 weeks in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

you two aren't kidding, it's a monster, and shit the bed stink coming off it. i've really had to prune mine out but i can see it's going to be top. 

few phone pics. i had to take a birds eye view it's sprawled out


----------



## Jasper2 (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing them fatten up big shtyle! Looks great so far Hefe!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

Cheers jasper, yeah early days for em well most of them.


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 15, 2013)

That is looking real nice for early flower there DGT, very nice 

KC


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

cheers KC it's been a bumpy run this time and it feels alien not having anything in veg! I've decided on the next round to go in. want to run down some of the stuff i recently crossed. 

found a few more selfed dog pips, the last thing i crossed, smelly cherry x smelly berry and some psycho killer BX's. should be some real gems in them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

few veggie pics




so much for not blocking the whole window again this year lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking good Don.

So what been happening. You know I love to hear your stories!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

lol, the latest, i was having night sweats and the missus thought i had an overactive thyroid, was looking up symptoms and causes last night for a half hour. went to bed, changed it before we jumped in and low n behold she's got the winter duvet on the bloody bed. no wonder i was sweating cobs it's been a heatwave in the uk for the last week or so!

was a piece in the paper the other day about tony jacklin Snr. I was like no shit, i know hem talks about the young buck jacklin, but i never really knew much about him. it read like he was a rebellious rocker or something going out to get a job his folks didn't agree with lol. seemed a cool cat.

what's new over the pond man? 

i'm off for a cycle, done 7 miles to work going to go past my place by 7 miles and then back. it's way too hot for the gym.

TTFN


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

Hows the gout lad? lol.....you really need to stop self diagnosing, you'll give yersen a heart attack with all that internet doctors pish you read.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

hahaha mate it's the missus, she is a medical student of sorts. i just get on with it. the pains have subsided massively since i upped my carb/beer and general food intake. i stopped hammering the cross drainer and have been cycling a lot more instead, much more fun, though the kite has returned a bit. that's more to do with having a full week on the booze n bbq's 

clocked 30 miles today, 20 odd on sunday, am probably going to cycle to work n back rest of the nice weather. beats the fuck out of the peasant wagon and knocks 20 mins off the journey


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2013)

You'll be half the man I remember come November


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

my best mate growing up, both his mum and dad were doctors (not gp's either). And he was forever sick, or ill, or had some cold or someshit, lol. I never had anything much apart from self inflicted stuff like salmonela food poisening, lmfao.....


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

oh, and much respect to the cycling mate. Not as bad on ye olde bones and joints either.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

My knees are a bit achy but nowt a couple of brews n bongs ain't fixing


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 17, 2013)

Well you know I live a pretty dull life work then home. and because of where i live I gotta keep me head down.

But yesterday was a different day.

A friend came over to the shop to help me trim, and he brought 2 oz of mushrooms.

Of course the first bit wasn't enough so between the two of us we ate 3/4 of an oz. Laughed for hours. Not much trimming got done..LOL
a fun day. But not something I want to do again right away..LOL.

a fuckin buddy from the golf course called and I spoke to him for a min or so and realized how fuked up i was and hung up...LOLOLOLOLOL

BTW were you talking about TJ SR or JR??

Tony is in the UK now at Murfield for the OPEN. Hes not playing but making some good money off the course, He just picked Glenmarangie as a sponsor.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 17, 2013)

Ur dippys comin along nicely mate how u coping with the temps? I'm struggling big time took me 3 evenings to trim 6 plants! Can't believe how hot my loft is its unbearable! Looks like my next grow is down the pan unless this weather calms down the first 4 plants I cut down dryed in 2 days ffs!! I love the sun but my tent hates it lol the 2 dog are outside in veg lappin up the sun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2013)

i must be ill, i woke ujp at 5 jumped in the shower and did 11 miles on the bike, got home had a cupper packed my shit, done my work emails for the day and now gonna cycle to work hahaha probabaly have pushed 30+today.




Hemlock said:


> Well you know I live a pretty dull life work then home. and because of where i live I gotta keep me head down.
> But yesterday was a different day.
> 
> A friend came over to the shop to help me trim, and he brought 2 oz of mushrooms.
> ...


lmao shrooms and trimming lamo in that super lumens room oh my god hahahah fuck man, i'd have been in a right mess. sounds like fun lol.

the article was on mr jacklin senior not Junior. lol i hear ya on not doing that shit regularly, makes you loco in the coco man haha.


rasclot said:


> Ur dippys comin along nicely mate how u coping with the temps? I'm struggling big time took me 3 evenings to trim 6 plants! Can't believe how hot my loft is its unbearable! Looks like my next grow is down the pan unless this weather calms down the first 4 plants I cut down dryed in 2 days ffs!! I love the sun but my tent hates it lol the 2 dog are outside in veg lappin up the sun


ah man i just wish i'd left the branches that were covered in pm i could have treated them and got waaaay more yield but thats life eh.

temps are fine, it's an ambient 25-6 around the tent, i've beeen leaving about a 6inch opening int the tent door bit so it's pulling fresh air in faster than passive through the vents. haven't stuck the thermometer in the tent. partly cos i don't want to know if it's really high it'll just stress me and secondly they look fine so why bother lmao. the dippy's stalks have gone red so i'm upping trace nuts and cal mag though it's more likely i need phosphorous and potassium. 

anyone got any ideas on what to use?

update in real colour soon lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2013)

I use Botanicare cal mag. I find it better then CaliMagic by GH, which burned my lil leaves. Looking forward to seeing the red stems and all your other jaw dropping pictures! .. I have red stripes and stems on my FPOG. but Its not presenting a negative health issue.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2013)

hey amber pet, it's just one plant and it's got cheese in the make up and psychosis which both have red and stripes in the mix so i'm not really bothered, I'll go take a snap of just how red the stem is in a little while. it's budding up a storm now the stretch is over, just wish i hadn't cut a fuck load off it. ah well something to try of the legend from Rasc's cut of Westy's dippy. smells like clone only reek but not of either of its 3 clone only parts just all round stink. terpine-tastic 

def going to run it again.


my dog's are looking frosty as but not a lot on em being more SOG style, looking like some hard frosty nugs. 

might go n play about with the missus camera, mine is shit but has a natural light setting which is a godsend. hers hasn't but if i get the flash right it should be fine. ( i don't have the cable for mine to upload from home anymore


----------



## Jasper2 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ive had a load of leaves that had red/purple stems with this critical jack grow. is it just in the genetics? Would be awesome to have a bit of colour in the finished product. something the likes of me have never seen  How have you got your temps under control over there? Same in eire as is in uk i guess. ive got two fans blowing and still no sign of dropping below 28c!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 18, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I use Botanicare cal mag. I find it better then CaliMagic by GH, which burned my lil leaves. Looking forward to seeing the red stems and all your other jaw dropping pictures! .. I have red stripes and stems on my FPOG. but Its not presenting a negative health issue.
> View attachment 2741046View attachment 2741047


Fuck the plants nice AVATAR Doc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2013)

........................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

it's a crackin pheno, rasc still has it i think. found a pack marked 'Dog Lowers S1' with like 3 pips in it lol cinders is going to send his remaining early stock dog pips too. next round will be half dog, half psycho killer i reckon, and a couple of dog crosses, the QQ and while searching found 2 blu pit pips!!

I really need to catalogue the pips...

i'm going to need someone to pop in and water while i'm away a week, they're needing it every other day with the heat. 

i'm like a t kid at christmas wanting to get cracked on again. though the longest flower looks to be dippy finishing end of august. i'm going to clean the rest of the room down before everything else finished and re mylar and viscreen the veg area. biggest pain in the arse is getting rid of the coco and pots. gonna take em to the tip i think lmao...


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

could you not do a Great Escape with the coco in your garden or the local park, lol.....coco coming out the bottom of yer trooser legs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

Jasper2 said:


> Ive had a load of leaves that had red/purple stems with this critical jack grow. is it just in the genetics? Would be awesome to have a bit of colour in the finished product. something the likes of me have never seen  How have you got your temps under control over there? Same in eire as is in uk i guess. ive got two fans blowing and still no sign of dropping below 28c!


funny enough jasper I can't quite remember whether the stem was red or not. sorry! it won't come through in the buds i'm fairly confident of that.

I have one fuckin huge TD silent fan, it's the same size as the rhino filter and near as heavy. i've opened the window an inch more from the passive intake and opened the tent door flap about 6 inches. haven't put the thermo in the tent recently, the plants aren't suffering so didn't bother, i will do tonight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

DST said:


> could you not do a Great Escape with the coco in your garden or the local park, lol.....coco coming out the bottom of yer trooser legs



thought about it smudger but the old dear next door is out there all the time plus my garden is like a fallow meadow, you'd notice orange coco straight off, the tip is actually an easier option...

you reckon if i scrub the airpots down with bleachy water( though i've been recommended Jayes fluid!?!) they'll be salvageable? I dunno how this PM likes to hide? i'll obviously have to get all in the tent corners and shit but the airpots were dear, don't mind the square ones they were cheap enough.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

I am sure PM can only survive on plant matter (live or dead).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

Good, Ol just give them a good scrub. I'm looking forward to pheno finding. Dog and psychokilla. 

Things are looking like another move is on the cards, the show will go on but in a different guise. Walk in wardrobe or loft. Early days yet like.


----------



## ghb (Jul 20, 2013)

hi don, i have only just found this thread, i must have been away when you started it and i just had to sub.


i've been re-using the coco lately, did me head in having to get rid and restock every grow, i just add zym on the last and first feeding respectively, even on plants that are rootbound come harvest it works. i snip the plant at the base, rip out the main rootball, transplant into it and add maybe a handfull of fresh coco and water with enzym. cuttings love that shit.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 21, 2013)

Dog n psychokiller pheno hunting I like the sound of that!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2013)

Welcome ghb man, I started mixing half and half old n new coco cos it was still too hot for the seedlings. Mean to get myself the line up zyme I've got, need some rhizo 

And hell yeah rasc finding winners will be easy but finding THE keeper isgoing to be a hard choice I can see.

Really fancy finding a great male out the pk and running it back through the cosis cut.


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2013)

don, always looking for a male, you still not "out" yet? lol

hmmm never re-used coco on seedlings i suppose they are pretty sensitive, worth keeping in mind.

loving the rhizo at the minute, i can get over an oz from an un-vegged clone and i attribute it all to the rhizo giving me a nice root mass quickly .


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2013)

me too, got a few vintage dog pips to pop but thatll be the end of my dog collection


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Welcome ghb man, I started mixing half and half old n new coco cos it was still too hot for the seedlings. Mean to get myself the line up zyme I've got, need some rhizo
> 
> And hell yeah rasc finding winners will be easy but finding THE keeper isgoing to be a hard choice I can see.
> 
> Really fancy finding a great male out the pk and running it back through the cosis cut.



I got a great pk male don, aint done anything with it yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2013)

What's it smell like ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

seems i'm a dab hand at home brewing too haha. first lot down, absolutely lush. 6.5% ipa calling it 5/6 as we only used 5 of the proposed 6 hop bags. tastes thick bodied but with a light crisp edge.



well quaffable in it's present form but another few days to let the extrA SUGAR FERMENT AND THEY'LL BE READY TO FRIDGE.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2013)

hold on Ill go molest him, brb.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2013)

Hahaha that was fun lol. Sour lemon skunk on the stem rub, kinda got the clone only funk but with a sicky sour lemoney smell. HONKING!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

Excellent  can I get a bit of the spluff when he at the vinegar strokes


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2013)

well dont know when thatll be mate, need to get the mother sorted out first.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

no rush fella, i'm got to get my lot down and cleaned.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no rush fella, i'm got to get my lot down and cleaned.


yeah and that anall'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

on the plus i cleaned my drying trays and jars out and look to have a nice lump of erl in the pyrex dish this morning


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2013)

cracking lad, drink report when you get round to it......send us one and I'll send you a Zatte? lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> seems i'm a dab hand at home brewing too haha. first lot down, absolutely lush. 6.5% ipa calling it 5/6 as we only used 5 of the proposed 6 hop bags. tastes thick bodied but with a light crisp edge.
> 
> View attachment 2745535
> 
> well quaffable in it's present form but another few days to let the extrA SUGAR FERMENT AND THEY'LL BE READY TO FRIDGE.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2013)

at first I thought the bottles said,...."Leaky Bum IPA" lol. Wipe the morning sand out of my eyes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

hahaah not quite, we lost a good few pints with the leaky tap, (hence the name) though the wife in wilko's said just bring it back and they'll swap it no bother! i'm actually stunned, it's the first home brew i've actually enjoyed.

had word from the chief brewer the pilsner is looking about 8% so far, i've ordered a load of citra hops to give it some zing. can't wait. It's also got a bag full of sugar trim in the mix for flavour, we'll add another bag with the citra. doubt it'll have much kick weedwise but at 8% who fuckin cares hahaha

i'm thinking i might actually grow my own hops for the next batch.


in other news:

i've just done the first run with the vac sealer and it works a belter, no more jars of weed on the bus lol. got a nice bit oil off cleaning me jars and the bottom of the grinder out too.

love a brucy bonus i do 

View attachment 2746816View attachment 2746817View attachment 2746819

erl a tenner bag and some poor quality hash!
View attachment 2746818


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 23, 2013)

Ello ello ello then, what do we have here then???? 

Just read the first few pages geez and I'm liking what I'm seeing so far! It's Gina take some time for me to do the whole 40pages.

What's all this fingers super lemon haze cut I'm hearing about in the UK (shitest lemon king ever I don't even know what clone only are floating round my own mannor lol) is it something you've made? Swear that laz fingers things ringing some bells!!

Nice one on the homebrew..... I'm off to read page 1 lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 23, 2013)

Hahaha just realised closet gardeners from the UK too after being on the pals list since day one lol....shit I need to put the zombie Down lol

Edit it was closet gardener who told me bout that fingers cut page 2 of my diary lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

alreet fella, welcome it's just general banter and the odd crisis here n there, few giggles in between grow pics.

I've got the smelly fingerez in flower just now but its been pruned so much it's got no fan leaves bless it. i've got more s33ds and a back cross that's yet to be tested. it's 100% sativa, tastes fuckin lovely, like cherry cream soda.

Laz found the pheno in the mr nice pips for the lemon and my smelly cherry some great pheno's one really fast one, yorkies done the test run, in the uk thread.


----------



## Jasper2 (Jul 23, 2013)

The homebrew looks lovely mate! and that hash aint bad looking either  I moved my hands and arms through my canopy when i fixed it back to normal after removing the bottom res and man ohh man was i sticky. stuck my nose right up to a few bus and smells awesome. not too strong which is good cos i have have the tent open and my windows in my bedroom are open too! have chunks of ona block lying around my room  not looking forward to it getting really really stinky!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

I wash my mits down with nail polish remover to wipe down or olive oil. At full flower tho a few blocks of ons ain't gonna cut it lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet fella,*welcome it's just general banter and the odd crisis here n there, few giggles in between grow pics*.
> 
> I've got the smelly fingerez in flower just now but its been pruned so much it's got no fan leaves bless it. i've got more s33ds and a back cross that's yet to be tested. it's 100% sativa, tastes fuckin lovely, like cherry cream soda.
> 
> Laz found the pheno in the *mr nice pips for the lemon *and my smelly cherry some great pheno's one really fast one, yorkies done the test run, in the uk thread.


was it a pheno of MNS ssh......i thought he left GHS and took all his parent stock before, that guy who used to work for DNA got pissed at them and gave arjan the Lemon Skunk cut?>

ta for the welcome your actually the first person to say it to me since ive been here! im subbed (normally i would say cant wait for an update but im only 6 pages in ....i got some reading to do!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah it was Mr nice I think. Had a couple of pips put of it n let it go it was nice smoke but I've had better lemon. Psychokiller has a lemon pledge pheno. Comes from.the jack the ripper side. 

Why's all the grief over or you just getting the new lad treatment


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

Kinda tastes like reclaim,, wake n baked me just fine but tasted not great, shoulda just topped a bowl with it. Will do later.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2013)

what the fuck is Las Fingerez up to?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

God knows, he's around thou I think a friend has his email, he took a bit of a huff with me for some daft joke about him being a crappy grower as a serious comment ffs the pics were lush I apologised but he's never really been back but now n then pops his head in.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2013)

trouble maker.lol.i wonder if he still has his mouse LouLou? ! im trying to get a good workout routine going myself but my shoulder injury is really makin it hard. .Im in physical therapy and was making nice progress until i swam 50 laps the other day and rode my bike. I started circuit training too which i really like. do you know you burn calories like up to 48 hours after lifting,even with light weights then doing aerobics for 30 minutes straight. Areobic exerecise burns calories and fat only while you do it,not afterwards like lifting does. once the heat breaks im going to ride my bike more again. have a nice day at work! only 8 more mnts left on my contract and im quitting my gig. Im going to backpack Europe for a month or 2. I will swing by to meet you maybe .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

i hurt my back about a fornight back and then tried to do a 20 miles cycle and pulled the same muscle again so haven't been to the gym in nearly a fortnight, sucks balls. think i'm going to go tonight and have an ease myself in session lol. still clocked 70 miles on the bike last week though, just need to work my upper body at the gym and not do ages on the cross drainer., you've inspired me i'm going to get my arse there this evening.

be cool to see you kickin it round europe, time it right for the cup eh  lol!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah it was Mr nice I think. Had a couple of pips put of it n let it go it was nice smoke but I've had better lemon. Psychokiller has a lemon pledge pheno. Comes from.the jack the ripper side.
> *
> Why's all the grief over or you just getting the new lad treatment*


Long story short a UK member came to my diary and TOLD me basically I was a shit grower, and the only way you can get a g per watt is to be a pro, looking at it now I should have been flatered. He told me this without seeing my work or at the very least a completed diary.

Not being one to be bullied I retaliated but due to him being a known member it dragged others in and I found myself locked into a my dicks bigger then yours comp, this resulted in some very funny vids and spam being plastered all over my dairy.

Then suddenly it was all gone and I have not heard from said person, I assume a mod got involved. 

Needless to say I tried to offer an olive branch branch so we can crack on and it wasn't accepted or as far as I know we are waiting for said person to decide if I'm allowed in lol.

Seems like allot of work just to make some new mates, as you know in the UK growers don't exactly walk around with t-shirts saying I'm a ganja farmer.

On other sites I have been invited to bbqs and grower gatherings and I loved it, now I'm back from her her magesty s pleasure I want to crack on and get back to we're I was!

Sorry for the long post on us diary but ya did ask lol, let me know and I'll get this post deleted not exactly to do with your grow!!

Peace 

L.K 

P.S 

IS THAT tgas Jack the ripper???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

ah man they're like that with new folkks it'sa like some rite of passage hahah most fuckers still don't like IC3 lol

owt goes in my diary man, just don;t take that lot seriously, this be the interwebz mann and they can get a bit arsey full of vods n benzo's lmao

aye jack the ripper from subcool.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man they're like that with new folkks it'sa like some rite of passage hahah most fuckers still don't like *IC3* lol
> 
> owt goes in my diary man, just don;t take that lot seriously, this be the interwebz mann and they can get a bit arsey full of vods n benzo's lmao
> 
> aye jack the ripper from subcool.


Nice to know his reputation proceeds him!! Hopefully he will let me in lool.

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Don Gin and Ton again.





*


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

IC3 the 2 grow legend, lol......you did act like a bit of a dick as well though, Lemon King proclaiming you were smoking the best weed in the UK.....fighting fire with fire is not the way to go on the high speed world of IP.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

ah man they just like winding folks up but offering to meet em for a showdown hahah their too lazy to get to the post office half of them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

DST said:


> IC3 the 2 grow legend, lol......you did act like a bit of a dick as well though, Lemon King proclaiming you were smoking the best weed in the UK.....fighting fire with fire is not the way to go on the high speed world of IP.


i musta missed the cafuffle lmao. best weed in the country, fuckin long pecking order that, but who cares really. mans apologised, move on i say. life's too short to be hung up about what folks say online lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Winding people up is the UK way! People from other countries don't understand English language speaking cultures I don't think (I think the Amrecians have a grip on it though)....growing up you had to have your wits about you as a kid in the UK, otherwise you just end up a muppet!


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i musta missed the cafuffle lmao. best weed in the country, fuckin long pecking order that, but who cares really. mans apologised, move on i say. life's too short to be hung up about what folks say online lol.


totally agree mate, not sure where people get the energy from to create so much (uncheeky) banter!....now cheeky banter, that's a totally different ball game!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

that or learn how to swing /run hahaha. half of whats said in jest is lost in print. i always say the internet should have a sarcasm font. 

i'm actually out gardening in the real garden today


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice, bit of Percy Thrower action going on!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 24, 2013)

Alright then lad. This week the Senior British Open.
Don If ya could buy us a bet on Tony Jacklin to win it all for 5 pounds!!!!!!!! If we win we split.

My Man is on a win streak!! He won here in the states just s few week ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

DST said:


> Nice, bit of Percy Thrower action going on!


oh aye, i'm hardly alan vickers lol.


Hemlock said:


> Alright then lad. This week the Senior British Open.
> Don If ya could buy us a bet on Tony Jacklin to win it all for 5 pounds!!!!!!!! If we win we split.
> 
> My Man is on a win streak!! He won here in the states just s few week ago.


consider it done, i'll do it tonight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

Ill set a reminder to do it in the mornin I forgot I fly to Hamburg on Friday. My memory is gettin worse.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My memory is gettin worse.


all that exercise yer doing lad, lol.

enjoy Hamburg, heard great things about it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

aye am looking forward to it, though the thought of paintballing in a muggy 28c doesn't thrill me. might see if i can just have a wander round hamburg, might pop to Hannover n see where i lived first 5 years see if any memories spark up.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

You'll be on the Reeperbahn for sure, lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

i reckon it'll be much like the grass market or the bigg market but with much better beer  plan was to go there anyway. i only know a couple of the lads well so i'll not be going crackers, much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

so as i'm in hun territory tomorrow doing my bit for blighty it's update time!

everything is mostly dog unless marked.#





VVV 1st is smelly fingerez, even after stripping her of nearly every fan leaf she's coming back strong, a good 15 colas on the top! i better find this one again in them pips or i'll be pissed.




the dippy, i've hacked to bits too so the yield will be down but fuck me the quality will make up for it. get some real pen and ink on it now the buds are proper formed.



so HST'd I had to tie it up to the wend of the filter lmao.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

Watch out for the Trannies! lol. I employed a guy once who is married to a Transexual,  some funny conversations had with him. She/He use to be ex Luftwaffe. They are involved in one of the clubs on the Reeperbahn.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i reckon it'll be much like the grass market or the bigg market but with much better beer  plan was to go there anyway. i only know a couple of the lads well so i'll not be going crackers, much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Excellent do you know which bar I'm sensing shenanigans afoot


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

I still have his email somewhere but would feel a bit weird emailing him to ask, but there are plenty of them bars from what he said, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Hahah ill be on Adams apple watch then lmao. Paintball place looks much better than the UK one I went to so probs will have a gan. Deffo going to ping a few off the stags arse afore the game starts.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

last paintball we went to, the fall guy had to dress up in a rabbit suit and everyon got to chase him and give him pelters. Unbeknown to us, we were then asked to line up in a row and the rabbit got to shoot each one of us from behind.....fukker got me right on the calf muslce, mossief welt and bruise the size of a cricket ball! I didn't even get to shoot the fukkin rabbit he was squeeling like a bitch too much, ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Ye the pics have a pink rabbit suit this is gonna be fun


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

Well then, make sure you are absent after he gets done, because you'll be in the line up with the rabbit taking the revenge! You have been warned, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Alright then lad. This week the Senior British Open.
> Don If ya could buy us a bet on Tony Jacklin to win it all for 5 pounds!!!!!!!! If we win we split.
> 
> My Man is on a win streak!! He won here in the states just s few week ago.


You sure he's playing? Not just commentating I've been to two bookies and he's not on either sheet to pick?


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

mind it's the Seniors, not the normal Open.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2013)

Couldn't find it on the bet sheet ill try online


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2013)

that's what i was looking at the senior brit open! he is just commentating Hem sorry bud

*&#8203;*http://tonyjacklin.com/news/tony-jacklin-cbe-commentate-senior-british-open


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2013)

was that hem being a smart arse don? lmao if you was hem.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2013)

Gotcha Don LOL..

In garden News, Purple Sensi Star x 2toke got 8 going in the bloom room today will be my first good look at a group of them.
they seem a bit viney but I topped them early to get a steady base.


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2013)

how ya doing donny mate, weekend tret ya kind?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2013)

Don finally got some pic of the Purple sensi Star X 2 Toke.



Looking very Good IMO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm black n blue off the paintballing. Feel like I've had a kicking and I've spent a fortune. Easyjet flight was delayed by 35 mins, means I had to buy a 48 quid train ticket instead of the 12 quid one I bought well in advance.

Hamburg is bonkers the whores were relentless one tried to tell me that an orgasm adds a whole 7minutes on your life fml. Had a great time got me pills over on the plain in between me toes. 

Ill put pics up later. Mind the stag had a real hiding at the paintballing. Lads literally covered in welts. Much more than anyone else.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice one hem, look forward to seeing them in full flow!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice one hem, look forward to seeing them in full flow!


They'll go into bloom in a week or so.

Glad ya had a good time Bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool man I have a good feeling about that one. 

I'm so tired and in need of a bong a fat one at that. then ill see if the missus will ads 7minutes onto my life.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

Greetings. I wanted to post up a shot of my Engineers' Dream. I have two S1 purple phenos that I just flipped a week ago. I wanted to say thank you to Breeders Boutique and all of you for showing me another way to attain and have the chance to grow some truly world class gear. Sorry for the claw. I just used a Vegan tea on her the day prior. I will post up another picture of the two of them tonight. They are both really healthy and vigorous. One is a little taller and more of a sativa. The taller one is not a sativa dominant plant though, she just has more sat in her. The shorter one is a stout indica. She seems powerful. I have them both cloned with the hope that one is truly special. They have grown all organic from day one and they love it. I was actually just posting up a picture of a leaf that shows how healthy a plant can be grown with organics and one poster said it was a really beautiful picture. I am proud to grow Breeders Boutique gear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2013)

welcome gandalf, 

proud to have ya growing breeders boutique pips. the Engineers Dream loves organics it's poppa is pretty much all organic i believe (DST?) yours and his have the same sheen to the fan leaves.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2013)

veggies


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2013)

are those little red chillies as evil as they look or just mutated?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2013)

Both ........


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2013)

nice mate, we missed the chillie boat this year but next year will be different mwahahaha.


----------



## Jasper2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Plants look awesome Don. The weed is just so good to look at! so damn frosty! I see you've got a very good garden going. Going to be a nice harvest for all the plants!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2013)

Just taken the small dog down and its as frosty as it gets. Not much more than a half but you could put windows through chucking the rocks at em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## curious old fart (Jul 29, 2013)

Definitely frosty. How long was she in bloom? ...................... ............................cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2013)

At a guess about 9.5 weeks, I've stopped counting LOL.

Cheers cof


----------



## SupaM (Jul 29, 2013)

That lil doggie is a Beauty! ATB!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 29, 2013)

Plants are looking BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 29, 2013)

She has the "special" frost, very nice my friend! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Definitely frosty. How long was she in bloom? ...................... ............................cof





SupaM said:


> That lil doggie is a Beauty! ATB!





Hÿdra;9404982 said:


> Plants are looking BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!





colocowboy said:


> She has the "special" frost, very nice my friend! Very nice indeed!


cheers gents, and welcome Supam and Hydra 

there'll be a couple more dogs to come out in about 18 days or so ( am counting to 9wks those ones Cof lol) gotta be down and out before my holday. there is something beautiful about seeing the dog with all it's pistils receded calyx's fit to burst. I know all strains do it but seeing the purple tinge to the nuggets makes me warm inside lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

ups and downs, i have 2 more beautiful nearly done dogs and a smelly fingerez and deep blue covered in mildew. i've dowsed em in bicarb and oil mix then drowned them in the shower n stuck the dehumidifier and fan on again. i can't believe it, it's happened literally overnight ffs 

i'm away to drown me sorrows.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 30, 2013)

Really sux to hear that brotha! Definitely the downs about this game.....ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

can't even go out n get lashed the missus has me bank card. i've no dry weed to smoke and i've already had 3 wanks and been to the gym.


----------



## Jasper2 (Jul 30, 2013)

She looks good enough to eat! Sucks about the mold. Is there much of it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

that one had no PM on it the mid flower ones have it, but i've soaked with bicarb n oil n rinsed em off. they apparently don't know why but it is thought the plant develops a thicker membrane so the spores can't take hold or something?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2013)

that is really cool how the dog gets that snow-plow frost on the edges of its leaves. I really dig that man. I mean really really dig it man.. may I please, , PLEAZE..request a few closer up shots of those frosty snow covered trichome leaf edges? When do you foresee the feminized Breeders boutique seeds be available? please place me on the waiting list. thank you.

OMG..OMG.. look at this stupid fuckin avatar I was forced into wearing! can you believe this shit.lmao.. wow, I show a little tit with the Pam Anderson and now im being watched like a little biOtch. why can some people on this site.... and you know Exactly who im talkin bout mate. ...Have a big ole fat ass with a string up the crack blazing in our face for TWO years...and I cant even show a little titty.PATHETIC! LETS clear house mate.... get rid of these mods....and get some progressive ones in here.. ones that can really appreciate ART! and make this web site more interesting then this BORE that they want it to be!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

haha i told ya flaunting the rules would result in avatar change lol. 

so far my arsecream sundae avy has gone undetected! 

as for fem pips the honest answer is i dunno the reg pips are 50% off at the moment though.


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2013)

In tgimes of desperation I grill a small mount of popcorn to tide me over till the good shits dry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

Dogs been in the tent hanging two days ill de stalk it n jar it tonight. I been smoking that erl from the other day. Not very tasty but proper banjo'd me for 6


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 31, 2013)

OMG. alright ya'll know I live a boring Life.

Well saturday was a different day. AGAIN.

Did some MDMA.. FFS I was up till fukin 5am.

Me and the misses did about 1.75 grams. To me its crank or Meth high. 
Seems like the same shite to me. Don't like it.


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2013)

i don't like it and i've never tried it lol. so hats off for at least experiencing it before you made your mind up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> OMG. alright ya'll know I live a boring Life.
> 
> Well saturday was a different day. AGAIN.
> 
> ...


holy shit hem, that's a pretty high dose between 2. it has a time and a place and it's festivals and nightclubbing. lol. bet you were up knocking boots til the sun came up hahahah


ghb said:


> i don't like it and i've never tried it lol. so hats off for at least experiencing it before you made your mind up.


i like it, in small doses it's very sociable in high doses your jaw goes like a typewriter and you look a complete mess. one eye doing loops the other going straight. 

and the serotonin crash isn't fun. hemlock watch out midweek your gonna feel angry and blue. toke up big and do some exercise or you can get pills to rebuild your serotonin levels, 5htp i believe they call them.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

whats this nonsesne rep you gave me lad? lol. The Cup is a week later this year I think (week of 29/11). So no excuse that you will not be there...moving house, pppfffft!


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2013)

i'd listen to don he sounds like a pro lol.

i remember being in ibiza a few years back, a few of my mates were suffering bad from the crash as you call it, some heavy looking expressions for sure. that's why i tend to stay clear, drink is more than enough for me.

if i mix weed and booze that is another story


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

DST said:


> whats this nonsesne rep you gave me lad? lol. The Cup is a week later this year I think (week of 29/11). So no excuse that you will not be there...moving house, pppfffft!


simple matter is i might be moving house in november and as my crops now fucked i'll not have a lot of cash to throw about. i'll do my damndest obviously but i can't exactly tell the missus to move crib on her jack can i.


ghb said:


> i'd listen to don he sounds like a pro lol.
> 
> i remember being in ibiza a few years back, a few of my mates were suffering bad from the crash as you call it, some heavy looking expressions for sure. that's why i tend to stay clear, drink is more than enough for me.
> 
> if i mix weed and booze that is another story


aye midweek heavy sighs and needing a cuddle lmao. if you know it's coming it's easier to deal you just have to have the mental fortitude to say i'm not really angry just my happy producing glands are knackered after a heavy sesh.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

hopefully the bb can make it an all expenses paid trip mate, and of course we wouldn't expect your lass to move house on her own (i'd ask some lads fae up North to help her, lmfao...j/k)




Don Gin and Ton said:


> simple matter is i might be moving house in november and as my crops now fucked i'll not have a lot of cash to throw about. i'll do my damndest obviously but i can't exactly tell the missus to move crib on her jack can i.
> 
> aye midweek heavy sighs and needing a cuddle lmao. if you know it's coming it's easier to deal you just have to have the mental fortitude to say i'm not really angry just my happy producing glands are knackered after a heavy sesh.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

oh, did I mention, my wifes having a litte yin a couple weeks before the cup, woohoo, should be a fun event this year! Mr West will need to hold up the booth for us, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

it's a shit time of the year to move anyway so i'm trying to sort it so the owner does the work ( new kitchen/bathroom) afore we move in or it'll be an even longer downtime for the grow. 

i'll get there man have faith! do you know if it's still the same venue? that'd be super handy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

DST said:


> oh, did I mention, my wifes having a litte yin a couple weeks before the cup, woohoo, should be a fun event this year! Mr West will need to hold up the booth for us, lol.


oh my god is that the timeframe. man it's going to be tough. maybe if we get a bit more kip instead of going to their crappy club nights?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that is really cool how the dog gets that snow-plow frost on the edges of its leaves. I really dig that man. I mean really really dig it man.. may I please, , PLEAZE..request a few closer up shots of those frosty snow covered trichome leaf edges?


just for you ambz



dippy ellsy cola


chilli's toms and my new succulent( it's furry!)


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

For sure mate, this year will be couple at the Brouwerij, dinner, then chill. If anyone wants to represent at the nights then FILL YER BOOTS, lol. I was walking dead end of last year. And yup, same venue again.....was supposed to meet up with EM this weekend but he never got in touch.


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2013)

Wednesday washout I used to call it lol. I aint felt like that in yonks man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

aye I was in bits for a week after that week. smoking high grade 24/7 didn't really help lol. maybe we need some sativa this year lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2013)

smoking high grade 24/7 365 when im not looking after the baby lol


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

maybe some couches would be good, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2013)

oh oh oh my what lovely frosty trichomes... now I know its sugar for sur.. I thought it might be some sugar with powdery mildew stuck to it..lol.. but now I see its a sweet leaf for sure!exellent work lad! I got no time for regs get the move on with those fems boys(only jokin) .lmao 
do you think the mods can appreciate my pips now or will they take them away too? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

oh jesus my eyes  lol no one wanna see no hairy moobs lmao

thanks amber


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Jul 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh jesus my eyes  lol no one wanna see no hairy moobs lmao
> 
> thanks amber


this

What happened to Pam???

Garden veggie look great DonG


----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 31, 2013)

Well played Amber, worth a thousand words ..


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2013)

It's not right looking at that fools giant baps!
Ambs, it's pure comedic valor. 
If they came for yours Donny it would be unjust as there isn't anything in full view. That sundae covers far more than butt floss would. I guess there is a fine line between exploitation and ass worship. 
[video=youtube_share;Oai1V7kaFBk]http://youtu.be/Oai1V7kaFBk[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2013)

ah man i'm sure these power trippin fools have better things to do


----------



## rasclot (Aug 1, 2013)

Is that the dog I got mate? Still no sign of pm so all is good Dippys fillin out nicely just smokin 1 now she blows ur mind might have to make a trip to dam for the cup if funds are good I'm there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2013)

You bet it is mate  hang on to it if you like the smoke


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You bet it is mate  hang on to it if you like the smoke


Seeing as how you are a Brit....your thoughts on the upcoming EPL season? Tell ME ur an Arsenal fan...or at least not a spurs fan.... as long as ur not a spurs fan


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll let Don reply to the Arsenal fna thing, tehehehe....


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 2, 2013)

DST said:


> I'll let Don reply to the Arsenal fna thing, tehehehe....


HotSpurs fan? Ill die laughing if i called it ^^...hahah Cant wait for the season! Im the only american i know that gives a shit hah


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

you need to hook up with, Jigresh, Hydra he loves the Yids (Spurs)!!!!!

Don supports a team that is Black and White and hail from the North of England, I also support a team that plays in Black and White (in Scotland), but not quite as big so you may not know them...Dunfermline Athletic, or as they are known, the Pars!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 2, 2013)

DST said:


> you need to hook up with, Jigresh, Hydra he loves the Yids (Spurs)!!!!!
> 
> Don supports a team that is Black and White and hail from the North of England, I also support a team that plays in Black and White (in Scotland), but not quite as big so you may not know them...Dunfermline Athletic, or as they are known, the Pars!



Newcastle? I have been an Arsenal fan since i saw my 1st EPL game in 2002 at highbury while in the USAF. Been hooked on EPL football since. My countrymen have shit taste in sports...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2013)

Hÿdra;9419742 said:


> Seeing as how you are a Brit....your thoughts on the upcoming EPL season? Tell ME ur an Arsenal fan...or at least not a spurs fan.... as long as ur not a spurs fan


even worse i'm a newcastle fan, the laughing stock circus of the EPL. 


DST said:


> I'll let Don reply to the Arsenal fna thing, tehehehe....





Hÿdra;9419817 said:


> HotSpurs fan? Ill die laughing if i called it ^^...hahah Cant wait for the season! Im the only american i know that gives a shit hah


naaaah you n jigfresh are bang into it, think he might be aq spurs fan atually hahahah


DST said:


> you need to hook up with, Jigresh, Hydra he loves the Yids (Spurs)!!!!!
> 
> Don supports a team that is Black and White and hail from the North of England, I also support a team that plays in Black and White (in Scotland), but not quite as big so you may not know them...Dunfermline Athletic, or as they are known, the Pars!


spoke to soon lol. 


Hÿdra;9419836 said:


> Newcastle? I have been an Arsenal fan since i saw my 1st EPL game in 2002 at highbury while in the USAF. Been hooked on EPL football since. My countrymen have shit taste in sports...


my blood course black n white. i'm shitting it this season, they've bought no one, all the decent players don't want to come up north cos it's cold and shite for their wives n gf's. the owner tries to buy players buy putting'astute' bids in of usually around 5mil under the asking price then wonders why the players go to fucking swansea etc. i mean if we can't look a more attractive side than swansea we're going down again. 

IPA day yesterday, came yem plastered and must have fell ova think i've cracked me shin it's fuckin swollen like a doughnut. proper dent in the middle of the lump. 

no cross trainer today just weights methinks...


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

sign of a good night a swollen shin!!!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> even worse i'm a newcastle fan, the laughing stock circus of the EPL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know if Wenger doesnt spend some money people are gonna go ballistic! I was so hopeful for Higuain, now Suarez>< If he doesnt get someone, people will call for blood haha


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't think (hope) Suarez goes to the Gooners, fuk me, Liverpool are fuked without him I think. They'll never get someone to replace him either. Not sure why Saurez is thinking of Arsenal anyway, most of the peeps I have talked with don't want him to come to Arsenal. If he wants a change I think he should go to the Continent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2013)

I reckon mike Ashley is actually trying to see just how few people he can run a club with. Not like ashley's skint. We just aren't an attractive proposition to big names already in epl. Ashley just won't pay their high wages.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

he went to the Arsenal school of signing new players...


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2013)

On this day in 1985, Ian Wright signed for Crystal Palace from Dulwich Hamlet. He went on to score 117 goals goals in SE25, before moving to Arsenal. Lets hope Palace came muster some of that magic this season.


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2013)

looks like we've just put a bid in for this guy 

[video=youtube_share;uEiCkrpWUDU]http://youtu.be/uEiCkrpWUDU[/video]

about 8 mil, think it's a take it or leave it bid though so we're probably not going to get him


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

Hÿdra;9419836 said:


> My countrymen have shit taste in sports...


I agree... it's a shame you have shit taste in teams. 

Nah, just playin with you pal. If you want to support the scum that's your call. I been a spurs supporter since I went to engerland the first time in 2006. I got the chance to make it to a match last year and was blown away. Such an amazing experience.

My true love however is Cricket. 

What do yall figure they'll do with bale. To me it's almost a lose lose situation. If you keep him, I bet he doesn't do as good as he showed. If you sell him, he'll go on to be the best football player to ever live. 100mil could go a long way though.

And I didn't realize this was the CC13 discussion thread lol. Are there going to be more/ new signs made. Not sure if you remember but the punters proved themselves to be a bit dense last year. Something that said in big writing S33d Company would be ace.

And yeah donny... I'd say some sativa leaning smoke would be in order.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh... and you guys in the UK are gonna be livid. Guess what we are getting in the US this year. Every EPL match on TV... each and every single one.  Totally not fair I agree.


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

the first row sports

it saved me a few quid last year when i couldn't be arsed with the aways lol. good for boxing etc too.

i've always laughed at the fact that when i go away on holiday i see more games on the tv than if i'd stayed at home.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 2, 2013)

Donnie Lad, Got the Livers and Cherry Cheese F1 PUMPING again in my garden looks like i'll do a large RUN as the Mother is really filling out. Can't wait to try my new tricks on an old friend...Indeed!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Oh... and you guys in the UK are gonna be livid. Guess what we are getting in the US this year. Every EPL match on TV... each and every single one.  Totally not fair I agree.




This is something i am SO happy about. I have been having to watch the matches online, which sucks. 
Im in AZ and get it through FOx soccer channel, is that the same service you have Jig????

Also how can ANYONE say ANYTEAM Henry played for is scum. THE NERVE!!!!! ^^


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

You mean that french guy?  Fox gave up rights... here's an article: http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/sports/2013/04/8529087/nbc-announces-premier-league-package-and-milestone-soccer-america


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You mean that french guy?  Fox gave up rights... here's an article: http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/sports/2013/04/8529087/nbc-announces-premier-league-package-and-milestone-soccer-america



Bro you just made my day! Maybe we have enough peopl efor some fantasy Football action?? i have never played for lack of people that enjoy footie!

GAH my area only has the Fox Soccer channel I ned to find this NBC sports channel for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I agree... it's a shame you have shit taste in teams.
> 
> Nah, just playin with you pal. If you want to support the scum that's your call. I been a spurs supporter since I went to engerland the first time in 2006. I got the chance to make it to a match last year and was blown away. Such an amazing experience.
> 
> ...


ahhhh jigggy come on there nowt without the gareth bale show and it showed the back end of the season without him for those few games they were fuckin lost. he's caliber to slot into any team and do well put put class round him he'll prove his price tag. man ure or arsenel even man shitty. price tag is a joke though i can't see it getting paid unless he leaves for italian sides

as for banners and a sign sayin S33D CO/ cup entry available at GA etc i think it's a must, few laminates of some of D's nice camera handiwork of the shexy buds and like cup cash price / web normal price etc. 


jigfresh said:


> Oh... and you guys in the UK are gonna be livid. Guess what we are getting in the US this year. Every EPL match on TV... each and every single one.  Totally not fair I agree.


i've go halfers on a season ticket to watch the newcastle circus and my pals got a meter satelite dish, we pick up every game 3pm sat KO's etc very rare i don't get to see a big game so not a real biggy, fuck paying murdoch!!!


ghb said:


> the first row sports
> 
> it saved me a few quid last year when i couldn't be arsed with the aways lol. good for boxing etc too.
> 
> i've always laughed at the fact that when i go away on holiday i see more games on the tv than if i'd stayed at home.


yeah last year in florida i was well chuffed i could sit and watch us play in the villa, i got well pished n nearly fell in the pool haha 


Hemlock said:


> Donnie Lad, Got the Livers and Cherry Cheese F1 PUMPING again in my garden looks like i'll do a large RUN as the Mother is really filling out. Can't wait to try my new tricks on an old friend...Indeed!


fuck YEAH my man, you know i was really wanting to go back to that old stock i've got selfed of a few pheno's and it's ready for a revamp. 

plans so far; going to pheno hunt fred's psycho killer i BX'd and the super smelly berry (smelly berry x smelly cherry) hopefully find a stud and hoe to make a housewife
plant all the old stock of the f1's and S1's as I know there's some super livers/cheesy pheno's in there.

dog's up and bounding again (natch)

reversing the psychosis is on ice til i get the cut back. 

@DST does that CS stuff go off?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2013)

few veggies and the new steed! my cuz lent me his roadbike he picked up in france for 10 euro!! I was beggin him to get me a similar one to do up but he reckons someone else has had the same idea as the selection was shite when he went.


pulled the red onions, think the drainage wasn't good enough and they were at risk of moulding so just pulled em. 

this is cherry-anne


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 3, 2013)

Good Luck on Pheno Hunting Bro. I'm stoked to running the Smelly Cherry. Pics at Bloom


----------



## Jasper2 (Aug 3, 2013)

First row sports all the way!! Anybody going to watch the gunners game?? Ive been an arsenal fan for about 10years now, since i was 14, and although the past few seasons havent been great we are building to what can be called strong title contenders! A lot of people are abusing wenger and his policy and its fair to do that seeing as we havent won anything in a while. But all you gunners should have faith. He did state in the pre match conference that he is lurking and eyeing up talent. Remember last year with Santi?? Turned out to be the best player for arsenal last season. I have faith and i trust wenger will do whats needed to be done.

Now on signing a defensive midfielder would be great it would surely mean that either Jack or arteta could be bench players. Arteta after Vermaelen is the most senior and holds the captaincy. he did well with it last year so it will be interesting to see how the team develops with new players. 

Don your veggies are looking very very nice so far  Those are some tomatoes on steroids! How do they taste? 

COYG!!!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 3, 2013)

Jasper2 said:


> First row sports all the way!! Anybody going to watch the gunners game?? Ive been an arsenal fan for about 10years now, since i was 14


i get the feeling this dude is one helluva guy....


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2013)

Omg, with that bike don is almost a hipster lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Good Luck on Pheno Hunting Bro. I'm stoked to running the Smelly Cherry. Pics at Bloom


fuck yeah when i find the stud n housewife shit's on man. i've been thinking i should reveisit the smelly cherry a while now but as it never really sells well thought better of it. but i know with a bit more work it'll come up trumps. 


Jasper2 said:


> First row sports all the way!! Anybody going to watch the gunners game?? Ive been an arsenal fan for about 10years now, since i was 14, and although the past few seasons havent been great we are building to what can be called strong title contenders! A lot of people are abusing wenger and his policy and its fair to do that seeing as we havent won anything in a while. But all you gunners should have faith. He did state in the pre match conference that he is lurking and eyeing up talent. Remember last year with Santi?? Turned out to be the best player for arsenal last season. I have faith and i trust wenger will do whats needed to be done.
> 
> Now on signing a defensive midfielder would be great it would surely mean that either Jack or arteta could be bench players. Arteta after Vermaelen is the most senior and holds the captaincy. he did well with it last year so it will be interesting to see how the team develops with new players.
> 
> ...


your gonna fit in well here jasp lad, we love footy, weed, women, beer and veggies not necessarily in that order.... am gonna try n get to some away games this year if i can get the points/money up to do it.

I'm going to our pre season friendly next week NUFC vs Braga, hope our boys have their heads screwed on braga are no mugs. just praying our late offer tactics will work, and we don't sell any more fucking solid players. 

@Fred if old 'Arry gets barton to stop you'll bounce back up no bother. in fact i'm going to put a bet on they go straight back up their squad is full of great talent. next year come up watch the game n i'll come doon if you fancy it, know your more a cricket man.

the veggies taste awesome man, the sun yellow toms are so sweet the dolce's are a close second but they make up for it in size and the beefsteaks are ok in thick slathers on yer BBq'd burger. the peppers are sweet the chilli's are too hot for me barring the hungarian waxers

made this yesterday:

chorizo and chicken tinfoil baked to keep the moisture and steam in the chorizo oil, on salad from the garden, dressing was balsamic with added olive oil herbs but alas i had used the lemon in drinks




Hÿdra;9426283 said:


> i get the feeling this dude is one helluva guy....


we're all in our own way special, hahahha some more than others.... 


DST said:


> Omg, with that bike don is almost a hipster lmfao


hadaway n shite yee. Don't be dissing cherry-anne! nee bobble hats round here lmao. though the missus was quite taken with thebike bird who won british gold's bike, pendleton her name was, looks like the clunkers you see all over the dam, i was like they want 300 pound for one hahahaaaahhahahhh 



bad news last night, my mother lost her case, some kid threw a cup of water over her so instinctively she threw the jug over the kid, he didn't press charges but the authority did, ruled against her and now she's sacked with no case again it. not in the union. never going to teach or work with kids again. 7 years to retirement. no way to support themselves, i could and have cried. 

dads on loopy pills to stop him gettin aggy, they kicked him off benefits like every one else n when he took the docs note to say look i should be on permanent disability( some diabetes meds they gave him fucked his legs up so he can't stand long periods) the fuckers turned round and said you aint paid enough stamp your not entitled to claim for anything.

can't go to the local paper as she's on official secrets act ffs. kills me to see honest people like that who have worked for their lives get shit on like this. fucksake my dads only been out of work 10 year. i've told em get a tent & get on it. get on the fiddle like every fucker else claim as much as you can. and normally i'm the one who goes mental about freeloading spongers off the state. 

sorry for sharing this here but i if i talk to my normal mates i'll fall apart in tears or do as i have been the last week get off my face. 4 outta 7 i've woke up on the couch this week. aint helping no one.


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/may/27/crystal-palace-promoted-premier-league-kevin-phillips
palace were promoted to the prem m8 so itll be this season lol. I live a bit far from selhurst park to visit lol. Beaswell to go to pub to watch lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2013)

that sucks about ya mum don. Years ago the kid would of been lucky to get a jug of water back at him, sucks this pc cant touch my kids culture hang over from the nineties.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2013)

Worse bit is the kid isn't arsed. I've told her 1m grow box I've got all the kit practically. That and long term stress caused by them takin her livelihood. Any doc will write that note. 

I mean she battered one kid to the floor who went for her with a knife. Nowt happened.


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

it sounds like your mum didn't work in a normal school. kids attacking with knives and swilling adults with a glass of water surely isn't standard behaviour of today's youth.

i hope she gets sorted, i'm sure trying to convince your parents to grow is not going to be easy. the older generation still see weed as a drug because it is legal and when they were growing up they were told to follow rules and not to question things. a 1m grow tent is enough to provide a steady income if you could sell it for them (and i doubt they will be smoking any lol). you could take 1 or 2 week vegged cuttings there and more or less flower them straight away for 6 crops a year.

it must be scary for people who are really old and still alive, imagine what somebody who is over 100 thinks about the world we live in today. hell it wasn't even 30 years ago most homes didn't have locks on the front doors in the streets my parents grew up in. people are scared of kids these days it's a joke, it seems all these authors like orwell and burgess etc are predicting the future. 

to dst, westy, jigfresh and anybody else who is a parent or just becoming one i beg you to do a decent job!. all kids can step out of line, it's only natural, but when a child has zero respect for an adult we really are fucked.


rant over, how about some nice uplifting bass?>[video=youtube;D1gl46hh3sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1gl46hh3sQ[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 4, 2013)

Ah Don sorry to hear bout you Parents. FFS...My Dad has out lived his money I also am trying to get him in the Biz but he won't have it as you know their generation thinks they'll be locked up for life.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 4, 2013)

That's sucks about what they did to your mom. What were they thinking? Working with troubled kids has a different set of rules-as in sometimes you have to kick ass and take names. I'm in my 60's and I find that the previous generation grew up in the mindset of Reefer Madness because of all the lies about mj were that was published at that time....which is why it is still illegle in most areas. ..................... cof


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 4, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Ah Don sorry to hear bout you Parents. FFS...My Dad has out lived his money I also am trying to get him in the Biz but he won't have it as you know their generation thinks they'll be locked up for life.


Man Hemlock that hits me hard! I am in the same position with my mother and aunt! They were both teachers, and had their pensions cut when the state of nevadas teacher fund went bankrupt. They have to get by on VERY little money Heart breaking to see someone that worked so hard struggle so much when they should be basking in the sun and enjoying retirement. 

mine is reluctant about teh biz but more than willing seeing as how she is living on credit basically 
I wish your Father well man!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2013)

you guys got it right, my folks are exactly like that. it's gonna land them in jail blah blah blah, aint put me there yet. nearly a couple of times though...

i'm falling apart, the cycling didn't happen 2 punctures on my mates racer, patched one tube and put a new one in the other wheel only it was too big. gave it up n went to the boozer, bumped into a friend in town went for another got home my girl had tidied the whole house and put my stuff in a pile that she wanted me to find a home for as she didn;t want it in the living room, stupid stuff like my old original transformers my folks brought when i moved.

I flew off the handle and smashed them in the bin, honestly it's like i leave no foot print in any other room of the house barring the grow room, i can put what i like in there, a dark dingy pm filled hotbox. 

i've said some hurtful shit but it needed saying. only so much i can blame on stress. lot of it was down to the booze and not thinking straight. bless her she'd taken the broken bits of my toys out the bin and cleaned them up but their still broke, bit like me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> it sounds like your mum didn't work in a normal school. kids attacking with knives and swilling adults with a glass of water surely isn't standard behaviour of today's youth.
> 
> i hope she gets sorted


thanks man but it's fucked, the establishment she works at is a youth offenders unit, robbers, rapists, abusers, everything, she went to see her boss who said that i obv can't say too much about it as i'll be running your hearing but i fully expect you back to work after this. then in the hearing said I don't know that if we gave you the job back you wouldn't do it again. Mother said It was instinct and probably would.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bad news last night, my mother lost her case, some kid threw a cup of water over her so instinctively she threw the jug over the kid, he didn't press charges but the authority did, ruled against her and now she's sacked with no case again it. not in the union. never going to teach or work with kids again. 7 years to retirement. no way to support themselves, i could and have cried.
> 
> dads on loopy pills to stop him gettin aggy, they kicked him off benefits like every one else n when he took the docs note to say look i should be on permanent disability( some diabetes meds they gave him fucked his legs up so he can't stand long periods) the fuckers turned round and said you aint paid enough stamp your not entitled to claim for anything.
> 
> ...



MAn oh man..... my family is FULL of teachers, and most of them have been screwed by the higher ups!! Mother, aunt, AND sister. Im so sorry that this happened to your mother!!! 
Its odd that a police an can beat you, mace you, tase you and violate ALL of your basic human rights at will, but a teacher cant toss some water back at a kid for fear of losing her job. Its a sign that our society is VERY ill. When we denigrate our greatest asset(teachers) and elevate the police state, you know something needs to be fixed!!!. Sad for us all, and most of all for those that are directly affected by it, like your Mother. Get them growing, it can hopefully provide some sunshine on a cloudy day! A vacation or move to a new town or a new car, what ever. 
Best of luck! 

Perhaps buying an island or colonizing a portion of Alaska is in order!!! Surely ROLLITUPtopia could find a profitable export or two!!! ;P


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2013)

the horrible bit is my mother actually cares about these horrible scumbags and tried to teach them whereas most teachers would, i shit you not give them colouring sheets of hellokitty and baby sit them for an hour til their next babysitter. she tried to teach them. now i'm going to teach her how to work the system. she won't grow, fine. i'll give her the 101 how to screw the government she's paid her tax to dutifully the last 40 odd years.

i'll try n get em growing but space is limited they have a good spot in the house but my father would have to move his guitar/mancave which he being a fruitloop won't be too happy about. there's no happy ending i can see for them. they 'll be stacking shelves and greeting people at asda/walmart i may aswell shoot them now.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 4, 2013)

Ya its the teachers that care that seem to get fucked with 
As for the rest, keep your head up man! Eternal optimism and never giving up can move mountains. Just stay positive!!

Im pulling for you man!!! Blessings to you!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks man, appreciate it, but my folks could use it more. my mother taught me all the life skills i needed by time i was 8 she'll pull through, it'll be shitty for a while but something will turn up.

5 out of 7 i've woken up on the couch with open beers around me. god knows whether my gf is still speaking to me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

SHE IS THANKFULLY¬!!!!`

and now for something much happier.

View attachment 2763606





these 2 are the remaining cola's on the dippy. lookin pretty done to me but they'll get a about a week more of ripen 

and I couldn't resist snapping a few of the DOG's man i hope the folks i gave this snip too got it pm free and hold onto it. cost it's phunky.

View attachment 2763610View attachment 2763611View attachment 2763613

Left the big guy holding fort. he's on point 
View attachment 2763614


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2013)

Can't see the pics mate.

And I am sure yer folks wouldn't want you get paralytic every night over them so keep strong for em and sort yersen oot (a wee bit anyway)


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 5, 2013)

Seems pretty petty to can someone that close to pension, I don't know the way the law works there but seems like it would be objectionable on merit alone. 
I wrote that yesterday but it got erased, (*&^%$#@ riu) 
Good day my old china!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

ah well i'll have to redo the post later. 

and D i believe the term is high functioning fiend  i'll turn it round. or divert it the right way a bit.

@colo for some reason you always make me think of a player for my team colochini, i have this random image of you on a horse with fuckin wild locks under a stetson hahaha







yeah it's shitty but you know life is like that.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 5, 2013)

Your not too far off there donny.... I don't do long hair these days, and I prefer a baseball cap 
lol its kind of weird how similar I look to that fella, in that picture anyway... in general I don't look like him.... 
If it makes you feel better I pictured you kinda like a hipster Nick Frost, only all buffed out now 
View attachment 2763971


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

I had a feeling I wasn't far off ill post a pic of me later.

Best bit is colo's chant at the footy. 


Ooooh colochini you're the love of my life oh Colochini, I'd let ya shag me wife, oh Colochini. I want curly hair too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

Dippy^^^^

DOG VVV


Optimus is on point


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2013)

so did optimus not get broken and thrown in the bin then? Dippys looking swell mate i must plant some of them lol. I planted 4 dogs today, 2 x 2010 and 2x s1's from one of mine that i let go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

he's made of strong stuff mate! i got my last lot of dogs out that original stock and they were bangers, watch for the 12 week sour flavour one, looser nuggets but fuck the high was insane.


i've got a bag of S1's to play with too...... 

think i'm going to compete in this next year

[video=youtube_share;gvT5av5rRSw]http://youtu.be/gvT5av5rRSw[/video]


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> he's made of strong stuff mate! i got my last lot of dogs out that original stock and they were bangers, watch for the 12 week sour flavour one, looser nuggets but fuck the high was insane.
> 
> 
> i've got a bag of S1's to play with too......
> ...



I have been looking for a partner to do Spartan race or Tough mudder with. My gf is weak and wants no part of mud and running. Been wanting to do it for a year now, but im still far too fat haha. ^^ Have you done it before?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think i'm going to compete in this next year
> 
> [video=youtube_share;gvT5av5rRSw]http://youtu.be/gvT5av5rRSw[/video]


It's FAF (fun as fuck).  I did the Spartan Race and loved it.


Best decision I made was the long sleeves... otherwise would have got my arms all tore up crawling on the ground.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's FAF (fun as fuck).  I did the Spartan Race and loved it.
> View attachment 2764208
> 
> Best decision I made was the long sleeves... otherwise would have got my arms all tore up crawling on the ground.



Ya i am gonna do one VERY soon, but will wait until i am up in Colorado. Im not crazy enough to do a Desert spartan race haha. Although they do them in the winter here saving you form the heat, i think it would be more fun to run about in trees and water, instead of dirt and dirt piled ontop of dirt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

Nope never done it, my bosses bro is ex army does 150km marches with full 80k burgen n he's doing it for shits n giggles. I want to do the one where you run with your gf on your back n win her weight in beer. 

Still carrying about 20% bodyfat but by Xmas I reckon ill be half that no bother. Next year I want the lot. Spartan ironman maybe I dunno I hate jogging. Assault courses look way more fun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

Hÿdra;9434206 said:


> I have been looking for a partner to do Spartan race or Tough mudder with. My gf is weak and wants no part of mud and running. Been wanting to do it for a year now, but im still far too fat haha. ^^ Have you done it before?


it's all about the mental strength man and you know it! how out of shape are you if you don't mind me askin?


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's all about the mental strength man and you know it! how out of shape are you if you don't mind me askin?



Well not the worst, i can still hike 5-10 miles pretty easy. But running or any sort of cardio and i get winded. 
Smoking and eating Mexican food has given me a gut and about 30-40 extra pounds. When i was in the USAF i was at 190, but when my back and leg was booboo'd I lost the ability to work out for 2-3 years and never got back to it. Plus its 99+ degrees and 40-50% humidity where i am, so working out in nature is a no go literally 24 hours a day. 

Will be biking to school this WHOLE semester so im hoping that will take some fat and return some muscle. Im at the age where you either get working out, or turn into a typical American heartattack on legs.

--edit--

I also found system called Couch-to-5k which is a graduated running system, where you run a bit then walk a bit. Over the course of 9 weeks its supposed to get you from not running at all, to successfully running a 5k. __http://www.reddit.com/r/C25K/_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

Hahaha couch to 5k walk 100 run 2 and in crease, in the UK army they call that force marching.

Cycling is great cardio but only tones your arse n legs but if it motivates that's a winner man you getting a roadbike or hybrid or???

Edit: I'd too hit that point it was change now or never. Go for it man.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 5, 2013)

I had a friend smoke two bowls of Dog and eat two cookies before one of those specialty runs and he doesn't remember a thing.....but the pics said he had a good time. ...... cof


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hahaha couch to 5k walk 100 run 2 and in crease, in the UK army they call that force marching.
> 
> Cycling is great cardio but only tones your arse n legs but if it motivates that's a winner man you getting a roadbike or hybrid or???
> 
> Edit: I'd too hit that point it was change now or never. Go for it man.



not sure about that yet. Its a good 5-7 miles to school so a hybrid more than likely. But it will be what ever i can get at a good price^^ what do you recommend? Good things for me its flat as hell where i am


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I had a friend smoke two bowls of Dog and eat two cookies before one of those specialty runs and he doesn't remember a thing.....but the pics said he had a good time. ...... cof


Damn, I've tried a couple of those cookies and I was fubar nevermind dog bowls on top. Think I'd need something a bit more sativa like a can of monster lmao.


Hÿdra;9435958 said:


> not sure about that yet. Its a good 5-7 miles to school so a hybrid more than likely. But it will be what ever i can get at a good price^^ what do you recommend? Good things for me its flat as hell where i am


that's almost the exact distance I ride to work its just long/short enough, I'd get an old mountain bike and switch the tyres to road slicks or hybrids. Or depending on injuries a racer you'll get there on half the time but it changes your whole riding position. Carrying a backpack i'd go mountain bike with non or only front suspension. Soft tails are a pain to ride you look a prat bouncing along on them too.. 

slept first full night last night my body needed it but my brains addled lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cRqmWW_QTSU]http://youtu.be/cRqmWW_QTSU[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Donnie bud just swinging through to say hello. Been a busy bee over here, but have just gotten through the last few pages. Hope things are turning around for you. Keeping my fingers crossed that the good juju finds its way over your direction...

Look on the upside-- your flowers and fruit both look tops.   Peace bru. . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

hey bo ma bro man good to hear from ya, hows family life?! hope your good.

i'm ok mood swinging a fair bit, my real world job looks like in September we're signing off a multi mil deal so i'll get a lil slice of royalty from it maybe even some underlings hahahah fuck i might have to wear a suit and go into work on time  naaaaaah i'm fuckin getting out and starting something else fresh learning to program bootstrap, it's what twitters based on( opensource and easy as pie(so i'm told), i reckon in 3 years time kids will be leaving school able to make their own websites.

my mam hass them on technicalities and will appeal and take them to the cleaners she's seen two solicitors and a union rep, she's just freakin in the mean time. well actually weirdly we're not we're both gone through the aagggh fuck, then the smash shit rage and are both now what will be will be. it's surreal how much we're alike.

i just clocked 30 miles on the bike climbed 866ft elevation and road a solid 2:20 stopped for a pint and a half about 2/3 through and am now totally mind and body fucked.

what's going on in your world?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 6, 2013)

Good to hear some advocacy working for your mom!
Grats on the business dealings, so your a programmer too? It's true, web sites are busters these days. No one wants to pay for custom shit and some fools are so hungry they work for nothing. 

lol
Enjoy your mind and body fuckin' 

Hope your day is grand bud!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks. My life is an emotional rollercoaster man. Partly down to the events in it and the drugs I do to keep me sane.

I doubled up on my meds today I'm going to be unconscious within the hour.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope your day brings you happiness and calm. Maybe jig was right I should give yoghurt a go...


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 6, 2013)

For me I got the emotions handled for the most part, generally a nervous wreck though. Manifests in stomach problems and hives most often. 
I been eating that Greek yogurt with the enzymes and such, supposedly it will help with my stomach. I won't hold my breath though.

I hope your nap brings YOU some happiness and calm my friend, kinda makes me sad to think your suffering m8!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

Bless you for the concern but ill be alright. I'll never let the system beat me. I've given my ma the best advice I could and it seems like she's listening. She's played life with a straight bat so long and got nothing but shit on. I'm teaching her to work the system. Lol me and her.

Most of the extra emotions are mdma influenced. I'm my own worst enemy.

Ill be right man. Thanks for caring.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Glad things are moving in the right direction for your Maw. Good luck with the biz deal mate, sounds good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

mate if the deal goes down in september it will change my life completely, i can choose to stay and manage a team(YAWN) or keep my shares and start something new, which is what we all want to do.

@colo, it's not diverticulitis is it? my mother gets flare ups of that and it can be real serious, like removing parts serious. 

sleep was epic, legs are achy and i've got the second day ache from the gym ibuprofen regularly today i reckon. in other news i've got a couple of beauties in the pledge and deep blue department one smelling great lemony JTR like in cola formation really satty leaning, and the blue has huge cola's at the half way flower time wise mark. bicarb mix sprayed and showered them off again then tied them up they go all floppy in the shower.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

whatever happens, it's good to have positive things to decide on!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

You know it! You sort them hackers? I'm going to learn the basics of this bootstrap web design biz today.

Also brewing tonight can't wait. Plants come down at the weekend. 

I'm reeking of ganj on the bus. Washed my mits in alcohol but must have brushed the floppy branches on my arms. Oh well


----------



## KLITE (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi guys

Not sure if i should post this question here or pm someone from BB, but here it goes. I'd like to know what cheese you guys really have, when i was in the uk i came to find out that there's cheese and then there's cheese. The cheese I'm talking about is not that fruity slightly minging cheese most people thought was the shit and the real cheese. The one I'm talking about had little if any fruitiness to it, the one that just smells like true rotting dead rats with a stench so strong when you have 3 or 4 ounces sitting in front of you after an hour you started getting a bit of a pain on the back of your throat just due to how mingingly nice the smell was, with no fruitiness at all. It almost left like a lacquer coating kind of feeling of mingingness on the back your throat. SO strong people would be willing to pay 20 pound a gram for it cause 2 or 3 tokes of that and you were pretty much on your arse. Is that the cut (all fingers crossed) you guys got? 
I had a friend who said he got that one cheese out of like 60 from big buddah's but i find that hard to believe...


----------



## KLITE (Aug 7, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> For me I got the emotions handled for the most part, generally a nervous wreck though. Manifests in stomach problems and hives most often.
> I been eating that Greek yogurt with the enzymes and such, supposedly it will help with my stomach. I won't hold my breath though.
> 
> I hope your nap brings YOU some happiness and calm my friend, kinda makes me sad to think your suffering m8!


Nothing has more enzymes than home made yogurt. If you want my method for making home made greek yogurt(easy) pm me, i've even considered infusing cannabis in it and can tell you how i think the best way is if interested.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

KLITE said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Not sure if i should post this question here or pm someone from BB, but here it goes. I'd like to know what cheese you guys really have, when i was in the uk i came to find out that there's cheese and then there's cheese. The cheese I'm talking about is not that fruity slightly minging cheese most people thought was the shit and the real cheese. The one I'm talking about had little if any fruitiness to it, the one that just smells like true rotting dead rats with a stench so strong when you have 3 or 4 ounces sitting in front of you after an hour you started getting a bit of a pain on the back of your throat just due to how mingingly nice the smell was, with no fruitiness at all. It almost left like a lacquer coating kind of feeling of mingingness on the back your throat. SO strong people would be willing to pay 20 pound a gram for it cause 2 or 3 tokes of that and you were pretty much on your arse. Is that the cut (all fingers crossed) you guys got?
> I had a friend who said he got that one cheese out of like 60 from big buddah's but i find that hard to believe...


man, the cheese we've used is from the exodus collective, the clone only cut, that and the sister strain psychosis. no big buddha bollocks. next best thing is blue cheese but we haven't used it. you can get nice pheno's of it from certain other breeders but BB will not break your wallet in two like them hahah sale on til the end of the month too


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

The Cheese Surprise is a backcross of the BX1 Cheese so it's not the clone only.

However, the clone only cheese was actually used in some of our other strains (Dippy Ellsy for example, which is actually a cross of all the UK clone only's.) All the details on the strain info is on the website.


KLITE said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Not sure if i should post this question here or pm someone from BB, but here it goes. I'd like to know what cheese you guys really have, when i was in the uk i came to find out that there's cheese and then there's cheese. The cheese I'm talking about is not that fruity slightly minging cheese most people thought was the shit and the real cheese. The one I'm talking about had little if any fruitiness to it, the one that just smells like true rotting dead rats with a stench so strong when you have 3 or 4 ounces sitting in front of you after an hour you started getting a bit of a pain on the back of your throat just due to how mingingly nice the smell was, with no fruitiness at all. It almost left like a lacquer coating kind of feeling of mingingness on the back your throat. SO strong people would be willing to pay 20 pound a gram for it cause 2 or 3 tokes of that and you were pretty much on your arse. Is that the cut (all fingers crossed) you guys got?
> I had a friend who said he got that one cheese out of like 60 from big buddah's but i find that hard to believe...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

my dippy looks more stunning by the moment. i can see me letting go all the dog and keeping all the rest hahaahahah


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 7, 2013)

All you guys including Don are running the wrong strain I got the ORGINAL F1 Smelly Cherry livers x Cherry Cheese. Want something to keep in your garden for all time this is the strain. transplanted some smelly cherry clones into my big buckets yesterday and they just TOOK off 6 hours later!!!!Rock on Don. Jealious much..LOL


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You know it! You sort them hackers?


nah, not yet, we got our site back up but we need to go through and clean up code and malicious files, and I'll be fukked if I know what I am looking for, lol. My biz partner is supposedly talking to someone today about cleaning it up.....we shall see. fukkin ballache.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

what you bangin on about marine? lol........wrong strain, DOG wrong strain.....pppffffft.


Hemlock said:


> All you guys including Don are running the wrong strain I got the ORGINAL F1 Smelly Cherry livers x Cherry Cheese. Want something to keep in your garden for all time this is the strain. transplanted some smelly cherry clones into my big buckets yesterday and they just TOOK off 6 hours later!!!!Rock on Don. Jealious much..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 7, 2013)

DST said:


> what you bangin on about marine? lol........wrong strain, DOG wrong strain.....pppffffft.


LOLOLOLOL you know me D just runnin off at the mouth tryin to get Don goin..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> All you guys including Don are running the wrong strain I got the ORGINAL F1 Smelly Cherry livers x Cherry Cheese. Want something to keep in your garden for all time this is the strain. transplanted some smelly cherry clones into my big buckets yesterday and they just TOOK off 6 hours later!!!!Rock on Don. Jealious much..LOL


hahahah griefing me who give you the pips, how dare ya lmfao hahaaa


DST said:


> nah, not yet, we got our site back up but we need to go through and clean up code and malicious files, and I'll be fukked if I know what I am looking for, lol. My biz partner is supposedly talking to someone today about cleaning it up.....we shall see. fukkin ballache.


Aye checking for sneaky back doors the fuckers use to let themselves back in is tedium ad infinitum. has to be done though. you've been targeted a few times now, your isp not give you any help? I know our work one was hacked and we traced it back to somewhere fuck knows now, in europe phoned their plod but nowt ever came of it.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

try slagging off his beloved Newcastle FC, that'll get the rise fae him, lol....


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 7, 2013)

DST said:


> try slagging off his beloved Newcastle FC, that'll get the rise fae him, lol....


 read in the paper where they are tryin to get players but no one want to go there. Is this true Don.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 7, 2013)

off to the shop boys good chattin with yas


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

ISP help, did they fuk, they just suspended the hosting service and never even notified us, wasn't until I was speaking to someone that they said, "your site doesn't seem to be on"...ffs. Oh, they did remove the file from the first hack that had the Iranian Hackers Group on it, or whatever they were called. I was speaking to a web desgner the other day and he said that group attacked a whole load of Joomla CMS users. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah griefing me who give you the pips, how dare ya lmfao hahaaa
> 
> Aye checking for sneaky back doors the fuckers use to let themselves back in is tedium ad infinitum. has to be done though. you've been targeted a few times now, your isp not give you any help? I know our work one was hacked and we traced it back to somewhere fuck knows now, in europe phoned their plod but nowt ever came of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

DST said:


> try slagging off his beloved Newcastle FC, that'll get the rise fae him, lol....


now now !


Hemlock said:


> read in the paper where they are tryin to get players but no one want to go there. Is this true Don.


pretty much the circus team of the EPL sadly, we managed to lure someone from a club whom we were originally interested in but refused top pay his wage demands. since then( a month or so) he's already on a rape charge, so he's obviously a party guy. and to add injury to insult he's not fit to start the season. great choice eh! 


Hemlock said:


> off to the shop boys good chattin with yas


you too hem, you still cookin craw dads?


DST said:


> ISP help, did they fuk, they just suspended the hosting service and never even notified us, wasn't until I was speaking to someone that they said, "your site doesn't seem to be on"...ffs. Oh, they did remove the file from the first hack that had the Iranian Hackers Group on it, or whatever they were called. I was speaking to a web desgner the other day and he said that group attacked a whole load of Joomla CMS users.


kinda why i said we should get a bespoke site made rather than a template type. mind so far as programming goes i know very little, hope it's sorted soon for ya. is it costing you being down or just for nuisance?


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kinda why i said we should get a bespoke site made rather than a template type. mind so far as programming goes i know very little, hope it's sorted soon for ya. is it costing you being down or just for nuisance?


just a nuisance mate......kind of looks gash you know. Plus we can't post adverts on our site or change anything so a pain.....


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2013)

The Newcastle beer ad states Newcastle-no bollocks. are they describing the ball team? .................cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

DST said:


> just a nuisance mate......kind of looks gash you know. Plus we can't post adverts on our site or change anything so a pain.....


makes you wonder, the type of person it is who gets a kick out of taking the piss like that don't it. hardly like your a major corp evil doing company. 


curious old fart said:


> The Newcastle beer ad states Newcastle-no bollocks. are they describing the ball team? .................cof


COF the whole setup is mental, i could write pages about what's wrong with our club but it would be futile. the fans mag is called 'blind faith' cos we love our team but the bits that surround it are all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2013)

LOL yeah still cookin the Craw dads..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

man i could go for a few of those bad boys right about now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

late night dogging?


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2013)

Extremely crusty lad. Great job Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

Love letting dog go til its hairs recede, the dippy is the same but the pics were ne good cos its back of the tent


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 8, 2013)

I can't wait for my Dog to start nugging up!  Looking amazing Don!



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Don Gin and Ton again.



*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2013)

hey man, wait til you first hit it. wiped the floor with me, i dunno how DST and the others smoke it constantly and function, cos i damn well can't haha

dippy ellsy, this stuff i can tell just by the stench is clone only mashup. I've taken the branch in the pics to come but fuckin ell hanging them in the tent and briefly opening the door has filled the house with stink, missus has already gone thank fuck. had to blast all the windows open to clear it through.
 




this could go another couple of weeks for sure and i reckon i'll probably take the lower half in a weeks time, have to say hats off fred this one's a cracker, and Rasc nice one for the pheno, 

one more dog for ya angryman made me laugh i lollipopped and then mainlined ish this one apart from the tiny cane holding the main stem the 4/5 main colas are positioned just right for balance or that thing would be on the floor sideways, reminded me of this
[video=youtube_share;ohKqE_mwMmo]http://youtu.be/ohKqE_mwMmo[/video]




not sure if it's the good thrashing the shower gave them after a bicarbing or the heat with the dehumidifier on but the pledge and deep blue's are suffering. be better when they get some more space and airflow this weekends choppity chop time.



good weekend peeps!


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2013)

The DIppy looks smashing, like a million thc balls joined together....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2013)

like foxtailing gone mad, looks similar to a few things UGORG have put out with calyx's like blades of corn or somethin


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2013)

Did i mention I have the exo and livers cut back? Wasnt too sure bout the cheese but as its grown its shown me its true mettle and its no nettle lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2013)

it'll have pm in nee time, i'll pass mate.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2013)

soot yaself


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 9, 2013)

mr west said:


> Did i mention I have the exo and livers cut back? Wasnt too sure bout the cheese but as its grown its shown me its true mettle and its no nettle lol.


Toss a Livers cut over the pond for me!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 9, 2013)

just wanted to say DON.....


U F**KNG BEAUTY!!!!

&#8203;and you judged right ill defo have you sorted come monday that dipsy E is looking the bollox...looks slightly like  the picture of cheese surprise from BB, loving the stem colour!!

ave a nice trim party!!!


----------



## rasclot (Aug 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> late night dogging?
> 
> View attachment 2768408View attachment 2768409View attachment 2768410View attachment 2768411


please tell me I have this dog? Looks smashing mate  that dippy sure is a banger tastey pungent cheesiness  shame bout the long flowering time 12 weeks is a bit long with my smoke intake 
mmm livers!!! ain't tryed that before heard lots of good things bout that westy


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VA8hzUDXvtk]http://youtu.be/VA8hzUDXvtk[/video]

YOu will like this i think DOn GnT. Its a bit of a tone poem, but since you have good taste you might enjoy the artistic value

iunno for some reason i tear up about half the times i watch that damned video??!?!?! Nothing sadder than a fat man crying. HA!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> just wanted to say DON.....
> 
> 
> U F**KNG BEAUTY!!!!
> ...


you're alright Lemon king, it looks cheesey cos it is reeky reeky cheesey lol


rasclot said:


> please tell me I have this dog? Looks smashing mate  that dippy sure is a banger tastey pungent cheesiness  shame bout the long flowering time 12 weeks is a bit long with my smoke intake
> mmm livers!!! ain't tryed that before heard lots of good things bout that westy


yeah Rasc it is but that cut has a strong likelyhood of having PM, be careful, i'd just bin em man. not got to taste it yet i've just second trimmed the nuggets and jarred them, almost caught them to dry to jar.


Hÿdra;9457919 said:


> [video=youtube_share;VA8hzUDXvtk]http://youtu.be/VA8hzUDXvtk[/video]
> 
> YOu will like this i think DOn GnT. Its a bit of a tone poem, but since you have good taste you might enjoy the artistic value
> 
> iunno for some reason i tear up about half the times i watch that damned video??!?!?! Nothing sadder than a fat man crying. HA!


i'm a bit mentally fragile at the moment, i got about half way through but i will watvh it when im not likely to bust into tears 


second take post. i've been mean lately.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2013)

Is it safe to come in here, low flying plates stopped flying and all that......


----------



## rasclot (Aug 11, 2013)

I ain't gonna bin it til I see powder  I got a very close eye on these they've been in the garden since I got em the hot sun might of killed any pm if it was on there ain't seen anything yet


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2013)

Couple thing i have read about pm from a University study, PM cannot attach itself to wet leaves. PM is host plant specific, that one i was scratching my head at. If your environment is correct then it shoednt spread.....mmmmn. not sure about that though. Unless it just means there is a specific pm that is for mj only.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2013)

That's it my unfortunately perfect conditions for it means its there, I think I've got such a high cfm fan its struggling to keep the smell down as its going through too quick. Ie its not moving air around enough


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Is it safe to come in here, low flying plates stopped flying and all that......


Honestly if i'd I told ya half of the drama going on you'd probably jump in a canal. I feel like I've come out the other side but keeping off the trouble juice is hard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

well, it's still a mixed bag, with a thorough spraying and then washing the nugs are fine to toke just had a dippy bong twas deee lish. the dog seemed very resistant but had a little bits on the odd sugar leaf. 

took a load more branches off the dippy n gave em the treatment. the rest, lemon pledge and deep blue look fucked, the extra heat from the dehumidifier, all the fans are crispy fried, not sure the nugs will fill out so might just cut em at the stem and hang them whole minus fans, the deep blue's thankfully are nearly ready being the fast finisher but the very sativa looking pledge is wispy crispy and  well you could smoke it i guess. but i think it'll get hashed mostly.

pics in a little while .

laters peeps.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

the poor remains....





[video=youtube_share;ulw6tL7I6QE]http://youtu.be/ulw6tL7I6QE[/video]

take a doggy bag home.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2013)

How's tricks don? Been a while since I checked back in hope all is well my friend.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

doggy bag looks worthy!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How's tricks don? Been a while since I checked back in hope all is well my friend.


WBW well i'll be damned, hows shit man? been a rough week but harvest and holiday will fix all  how the hell are you?


DST said:


> doggy bag looks worthy!!!!


it's getting the treatment, full cure, I need top whack from it


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

if you can get top wack from anything, it'll be doggy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

exactly, I was talking about the guy i see for sniff yesterday and how he always tries to fob me off sayin do you want white instead or i'll pay you thursday etc. this time he's paying full whack or it'll be on SR haha actually there's plenty opf others happy to pay 200 for excellent shit cured properly.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2013)

Looking pretty good tbh if seen worst haha. But I'm getting back in the swing of things and we have to chat a bit hen u got time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

kool kool man, it's the after effects of bicarb and the shower. i'm going to upcan the purple one, it doesn't seem to have grown any in weeks and it's 2 weeks off due, but i did have to clip ALL of her fans off due to PM thinking if the lemon ( Pic 1 above, smells so good) i'll upcan that to 10L and sit them in buckets of water for a few days this week see if i'll need a sitter to pop in midweek n give her a drink.

good to see you round these parts and that ya found m y new thread even though it's about to close. hit me up a pm anytime fella.


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2013)

I like to slap it when im enjoying doggy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

Haha me too funnily enough I was doing just that on Sunday. Shouting filth n such. Then I heard the retired neighbours door close loudly...


The lass had closed the blinds but not the windows


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2013)

These new build houses are like living in a big speaker box, every thing reverberates, very ecoy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

few veggies


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2013)

we harvested our first dolce rossie the other day and it was lish, cant wait to have some more lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 12, 2013)

Well it good to back among the living. I have been in Cape Cod MA/Martha's Vineyard for the last few days. So much drinking and eating I think I want to give up food for a while. It was beautiful. I think I may even go off the pot for 30 days see how it goes. What cha think bout that Don? I down to 208 pounds and want to be at 190. Don't think I can do it smoking, makes me love food to much. So hows tricks Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah fred we've had a couple now they are lush like. i'll have to seriously stop myself so i can take the pips out some of them lol.

@hem, down to 208 me n you are probably about the same right about now i think i was roughly that last time i checked. i'm still 20% fat ffs. it's now at that annoying plateau 

lest week i had a breakdown this week i'm fine. putting it up and taking it down is the phrase i think  staying off the trouble juice and just having the odd one here n there. hitting the gym regularly, how you doing it, diet or strict corps exorcise or a mix. or ruining good walks with that silly ball game?! golf i think it's called  

i'm good man really looking forward to going on hol to tunisia they've got a gym so i can do that when it's ridiculously mid day hot my Arabic's still not great mind....

hows you man?


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

Went to Tunisia when I was a nipper, Hamamet (sp) just a hotel and a beach back then, lol. loads of camels. Got some 8mm of it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

Second time for us we really liked it, the souks are mental I just wanna get a good tan read me book and gan fishing/snorkeling that's about it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

i'm still debating whether to buy the spear gun to go with the outfit, i'd only get to use it once a year and would need good flippers but I doubt i'd get it through luggage even in the hold. spear gun's hardly look like fishing rods.

oh and turns out that racer bike is a full on vintage 70's classic lol. i'm gonna restore it and hopefully trade some bud or cash for it hahaha

get your fischer out for the lads D! first there was weed pr0n the veggies pr0n now it's bike pr0n.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

Spear gun through customs, I would phone ahead on that one! I am sure they are allowed just in the hold. In airports you get special gun check-ins and such (people do go on hunting holidays and are not treated like terrorists. I'll get a pic of the bike up.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

just looking and a basic entry level was 40 bar without the spear to fit, i know tunis have strict policy of who's allowed and i don;t think johnny foriegner without a license is going to go down to well, but then again with a loaded speargun who's to say 

nae sweat bout ya bike i was just interested you were talking about taking it off the geez when we say ya in Nov last year


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey donny mate. Just wanted to drop in and let you know the whole jig family has been thinking about you and yours. Hope you start feeling better soon.

plants is looking nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Likewise bro my girl thought yours was super cute! My heads ok now I've come out the other side. Getting fit isn't the only life change needed. Gotta drop the frequency of class A or ill be wallynutter with a mean right hook. No one wants or needs it.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

Here she is Don, doesn't look like anything special but remove that 10foot chain I have wrapped around the seat and you can literally pick the bike up with a pinky! I was told it was one of the last hand made Gary Fishers.....


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah fred we've had a couple now they are lush like. i'll have to seriously stop myself so i can take the pips out some of them lol.
> 
> @hem, down to 208 me n you are probably about the same right about now i think i was roughly that last time i checked. i'm still 20% fat ffs. it's now at that annoying plateau
> 
> ...


Doing OK Mate. I'm doing the combo diet and exercise but yeah I can't seem to lose anymore. So I gotta stop smoking and dial down the weight to 190. Trouble Juice LOLOLOLOL. Really starting to play golf with a purpose maybe start playing a few mini tour round here. We'll see how it goes. I'll take a few pics of the shop today the PSS x 2Toke look great. And of course the smelly cherry is well CHERRY!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

DST said:


> Here she is Don, doesn't look like anything special but remove that 10foot chain I have wrapped around the seat and you can literally pick the bike up with a pinky! I was told it was one of the last hand made Gary Fishers.....


nice bike! aye mines the same light as a feather chains heavy as fook. i've taken to just taking the small D Lock and putting it through the wheel or just round the frame and a thin railing. fits nicely through the belt loop of me shorts too 




Hemlock said:


> Doing OK Mate. I'm doing the combo diet and exercise but yeah I can't seem to lose anymore. So I gotta stop smoking and dial down the weight to 190. Trouble Juice LOLOLOLOL. Really starting to play golf with a purpose maybe start playing a few mini tour round here. We'll see how it goes. I'll take a few pics of the shop today the PSS x 2Toke look great. And of course the smelly cherry is well CHERRY!!!!


cracking work lad! exercise in the heat over there must be like doing everything at 20% more intensity or are you in aircon gym? i realised when i hit the wall losing that 200-210 is about my comfy weight it fluctuates a bit with the trouble juice lol i know,. it's cos i love the beers that are belgian and 7% and my local specialises in them. it's like your hitting almost goal weight so you start to relax and up the food intake and it slides. 

PSS x 2 Toke ? not sure what PSS is mind You sure it's not QQ: QrazyQuake got the packet still and i'll tell you straight off ( hopefully) you know me and labelling  

remember your cam when you get those F1 cherries up to a decent height


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

2 locks are a necessity in the Dam, and one has to be almost as pricey as your bike (if not dearer, lol).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Ffs  I got a motorbike one and the chain weighs about 3kg its ridiculous. No small pair of bolt snips would get through the links. Stand a better chance with the lock haha


----------



## Stickslivin (Aug 13, 2013)

I am growing Jesus OG right now. (Hells Angels OGxJack the Ripper) I have searched the globe for anyone growing it right now. no takers. it was bread in march of 2013 feom what I gather online. my clone donater told me it was a rare one. he have it to me as a bonus. I couldnt e ven order mor!!! just wondering what to expect and what the smoke would be like.and.if my breeder is full of shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

sorry kidda try the kush lovers thread they got biker kush n different OG cuts but i've got a very lemony JTR dom psycho killer going at the moment.

Tryna's good people 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/518173-kush-lovers-thread-210.html


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 13, 2013)

PSS = Purple SENSI star


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Of course sorry my heads been up my arse trying to do a hundred jobs a day. Should be a cracker smoke wise your first and only to grow em.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 13, 2013)

LOL thought you would remember that..LOL Hows ya Mom??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Mate I forget a lot, I mean my brain ain't like other folks. I'll be reading something anything say the destructions for how to put something together if it bores me I have to re read it over and over cos subconsciously I've deemed it not really important enough to remember so it doesn't get saved. My working memory is excellent. Show me n I can do it pretty much.but if it doesn't interest me forget it. LOL I think. Kinda frightens me. Alzheimer's runs in the line and what I do speeds it up I reckon.

Mum is much the same man ty for asking. Looks like she'll wipe the floor with em on technicality.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh and I'm exactly 208


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

208 what? lbs?.....94-95kgs?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 13, 2013)

PSSx2TokeAll PSS x 2 tokeliberty Haze Room ShotFUBAR Vortex x Sensi Star


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Mate I forget a lot, I mean my brain ain't like other folks. I'll be reading something anything say the destructions for how to put something together if it bores me I have to re read it over and over cos subconsciously I've deemed it not really important enough to remember so it doesn't get saved. My working memory is excellent. Show me n I can do it pretty much.but if it doesn't interest me forget it. LOL I think. Kinda frightens me. Alzheimer's runs in the line and what I do speeds it up I reckon.
> 
> Mum is much the same man ty for asking. Looks like she'll wipe the floor with em on technicality.



Glad to hear it!!!! Give em hell!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

DST said:


> 208 what? lbs?.....94-95kgs?


aye bang on. like hem my goal is 190 lean then i'm off to wing chun. i was fast with my hands when i was young and thin wanna see if i've still got it.


Hemlock said:


> View attachment 2775206PSSx2TokeView attachment 2775207All PSS x 2 tokeView attachment 2775208liberty Haze View attachment 2775209Room ShotView attachment 2775210FUBAR Vortex x Sensi Star


cracking stuff man, you guys never saw the purple sensi star male that got used but he was a stud! can see the 2 toke's viny structure in there too. really should be a class act when she swells. puttin in work marine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

Hÿdra;9473152 said:


> Glad to hear it!!!! Give em hell!!!!


you know it hydra, me and pops are staying well out the way of the place or we'll have numbers on our backs too. everything is going through the solicitor and mum won't be going back to the place on stress/health grounds. not even for the appeal. 

i've seen them play with the straight bat all their lives and get shat on. not this time.
[video=youtube_share;5B2sot9GxPk]http://youtu.be/5B2sot9GxPk?t=26s[/video]

one of the best intro's to a song ever.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

this song....

[video=youtube_share;5nFCl-5PqUc]http://youtu.be/5nFCl-5PqUc[/video]

fuck i love SNOT been swinging a lot more to Rage against the machine and punk bands i haven't listened to in years. black flag, AFI, hed PE.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7nQ8QJkFmGU]http://youtu.be/7nQ8QJkFmGU[/video]
trimming dippy to this. make it loud!


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye bang on. like hem my goal is 190 lean then i'm off to wing chun. i was fast with my hands when i was young and thin wanna see if i've still got it.
> 
> cracking stuff man, you guys never saw the purple sensi star male that got used but he was a stud! can see the 2 toke's viny structure in there too. really should be a class act when she swells. puttin in work marine


I am 83.5kg (185lb)...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

all that cycling lol. you've been training years though have you not? must work canny hard to shift the calories from the windmill


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

aye, been doing the muay thai training on and off since I met the good lady, plus the cycling helps. Chocolate and beer certainly keep me on my toes that's for sure....in fact if it wasn't for chocolate and biscuits I would be like a wafer. Right, probably time I went and got a beer,  not had one since Sunday afternoon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

aye, am thinking a little swally tonight, nowt major depends if i'm cycling or not. recently found out the sleepers i was taking react badly with heavy alcohol. hence last weeks episode. deffo time to get off those. sure sambo or ic3 will have em off me lol

enjoy ya zatte lad


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

cheers, slainte mhath!

watching the game tonight? should be a giggle....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

Lmao ne chance well me mate might have it on. Were geordies, don't really follow England they're usually crap to watch too haha may as well be nufc. A load of players who on paper should be class yet can on grass barely put passes together lmao.


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2013)

cheers for the reminder d, turned it over to hear the pipes.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

Scotland, lol, ahead or drawing for 70 minutes, then the games a bogey...that outcome you can bet on for sure every game.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lmao ne chance well me mate might have it on. Were geordies, don't really follow England they're usually crap to watch too haha may as well be nufc. A load of players who on paper should be class yet can on grass barely put passes together lmao.


Speaking of Geordies, i caught a show online not too long ago, Geordie Shore i sure hope they don't speak for all of you guys lol. funny stuff if you can stand it though. Hows tricks ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2013)

Lmao. Those dozy pillocks account for a less than 1% if that of what real geordies are like. Only thing is they have sparked a boom in fitness. The lads are all gym rats and prats..

I did end up watching the game or second half, the jocks looked good throughout fell apart at the back though. Fuck its early, I gotta get up n trim ffs


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2013)

I was actually quite impressed with Scotland overall. Good passing, team work, movement, etc....Just nae luck as usual!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2013)

luck my backside lol lacking at the back in nous more like. last goal was a free go, no man had him marked up. going forward they were quite impressive, made us work for the first 2.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 15, 2013)

Good Moring Donald Duck. I hope yur doing well. what happened to your mommy? a funny thing happened at work yesterday. One of the paitents punched the doctor in the face after he told her what her prognosis was.lol.hahahaha the pussy ran out of the room and yelled call the police.hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2013)

morning chucky  

i wouldn't be thrilled being told i had the big C but punching them that's not on.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 15, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good Moring Donald Duck. I hope yur doing well. what happened to your mommy? a funny thing happened at work yesterday. One of the paitents punched the doctor in the face after he told her what her prognosis was.lol.hahahaha the pussy ran out of the room and yelled call the police.hehe.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL oh me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 16, 2013)

well folks friday update isn't looking good hahaa my plants look like death warmed up. another deep blue coming down today one drying about to get jarred. it's going to be a real fine balance of getting everything dry enough to not need burping for a week.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2013)

when you off on yer hols lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 16, 2013)

sunday. cutting it fine like to the line fine...


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2013)

this Sunday? cutting it fine, bawhair fine mare like....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 16, 2013)

mate my life is like this on the regular. i'm trying to figure out the best plan for the ones left, they look like shit but i'm going to pot them into 10L's and drown the coco before i go maybe leave an inch water in the tray so they can leach it and hopefully i won't need a sitter, but weather depending i.e if it's sunny someone will have to come and water the tomato's n chilli's cos they're drinking every other day. or i could do the same with them and leave a good drink in their tray. i dunno. 

looking at what's left i kinda want to put them out of their misery but i haven't got time to chop them. lol merry go round or what. reet work emails done gotta chop a deep blue then get me haircut afore heading to graft picking up a case of empties and making beer tonight. fuck i need a holiday. i'll not know myself doing nowt for a week


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2013)

got ya spear gun sorted Donny?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 16, 2013)

Not taking one, they don't have big game fishing and a speargun is a bit overkill for sea bream eh


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2013)

aww i was hoping urd catch a fish as long as u r tall and a classic pic of u and it and big chesey grins lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

me too mate believe you me, ive wanted to since last year in florida and er landed just in time for the hurricane so that was a non starter too. it's on the bucket list, i want to noodle catfish, barehanded natcho spear gun fishing and big game, i wanna be strapped in to the chair with a marlin pulling the boat out to sea. not quite hemming way style hopefully lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol I have never liked killing things apart from bluebottles. I remember when we had chickens, had to get my mate to come an ring the necks of the young males. Messy shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

can't think if i've ever done in anything other than a fish, more likely a person the stress head i've been lately.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

update :

Deep blue, i thought i'd snapped the main cola but the resilient bitch just topped and the bit i snapped died. fair bit of pm i had to just bin or trim to put in the hash bags


the rest are a sorry state got to pot these into 10L and drench em so the care taker should only have to visit a couple of times a week ( under the pretense he's watering the tommies lmao)



if i get time i'll snap some of the veggies they are looking fucking great lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

i can't wait to start over, i don't think i'll have unpacked and i'll be in there bleaching and popping beans hahaha


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2013)

some dog thats going bananas in may grow...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

i've kept a bit of the dog but tbh hands down my personal choice the dippy is a blinder. really nice high almost euphoric or some shit. deep blue has been speed dried unfortunately but it is what it is. it's been periodically toasted shall we say ffs.

what i've kept of the dog

way too strong for me.

tray of deeb blue:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

done some general housekeeping, my tent's always a mess with these airpots half lifted a pot by it's stump from an old dead one and the rooball came away in me hand, the whole place showered with bone dry coco. looked like the desert.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2013)

my sleep patter is so fucked up it's not funny, i've been waking at half 3-4 for the last few nights. been gardening in the tent since haha.

well finally did it. ish, asked my gf's dad for her hand in marriage and he said YES!!!! i was so excited i told my gf though lmao who promptly told me it wasn't a proposal til she sees a ring lmao i told her it might be a while unless she wants a tap washer with a diamante glued on.

the garden is in better shape now, i've upcanned and waterlogged them, they should be fine when i get home in a week. have got a sitter coming in to keep an eye n made him up a weak bicarb spray just in case.

left to right psycho killer lemon pledge pheno fo sho!  fingerez in the middle and deep blue to the right, looks like it's going to give a good weight. 




it ain't pretty but the smelly fingerez seems pm resistant the other lemon pledge not so sure, all the fans are burnt to a crisp with the treatment but it smells incredible so it's getting a bit longer lol at the very worst there's going to be a funk bubble run pretty soon lol.

right got to get ready, pack sell some tweed for spending money and get to the airport by 3. neee botha 

see you all in a week for the final update to this ill fated journal!


----------



## SupaM (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, that sleep's a bitch some nights....ATB!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats Don! You have a fine lady there. Best to both of you. May you live long and be happy


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

Big Congrats mate. Thats wonderful news. Still remember asking my lady's dad for her hand. Was more nervous than asking her. Really chuffed for you man. Great work!

Dog is too strong for me as well.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 18, 2013)

Congratulations! That's just great news!
All the best to both of you, have a fantastic well deserved vacation.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 18, 2013)

Congratz DON Gin!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice one donny mate, Ive never met the princesses farther lol least asked his permission to marry his daughter. It kinda happened when hatty was born on our way home as a family I said to lgp, "Spose we better get married then eh?" an she said if u want lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

Pure romance west.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

now theres a nice wee surprise. well done Mr Gin!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys much love n thanks for all the nice msgs. Tunisia is mint. I'm jonesing bad coming off all my self prescriptions. Like shaking a bit now n then.been paragliding loved it, closest to flying I've been.

You'll love this, first night I got confused j thought I was at home, turned left instead of right in the dark n thought I was at home fell n smashed my knee and cracked a rib. Its agony. But I'm drinking through


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Guys much love n thanks for all the nice msgs. Tunisia is mint. I'm jonesing bad coming off all my self prescriptions. Like shaking a bit now n then.been paragliding loved it, closest to flying I've been.
> 
> You'll love this, first night I got confused j thought I was at home, turned left instead of right in the dark n thought I was at home fell n smashed my knee and cracked a rib. Its agony. But I'm drinking through
> 
> View attachment 2784175View attachment 2784175



Have a blast man!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2013)

Enjoy yourself...but try not to be so destructive to your body.


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2013)

Looking nice and trim there donny lad.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

omg, just don't piss in the cupboard on yer suitcase, fuk flying home with a piss smelling bag, lmfao....


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 20, 2013)

DST said:


> omg, just don't piss in the cupboard on yer suitcase, fuk flying home with a piss smelling bag, lmfao....


I sense a story? hah


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

a traumatic one at that, lol. Was on a football camp in Manchester and end of the week they had trials for this Junior England team (i was the only Scot there so me playing was a tad strange). Ended up playing well in the trial game and fell out with this lad. Him and his posse came to my room last night and tried to come the cunts, one of them actually took a piss in the drawer of the sideboard in the room, ended up leaking onto ma bag. I had to carry that fukker home on the train, even after trying to wash it I could still smell the stank, I was gutted, lol.


----------



## rasclot (Aug 24, 2013)

Have a good 1 mate n congrats on the proposal! I'm lucky misses Ras asked me on a leap year


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2013)

She's already planning ffs hahaha last day today I'm using a German technique called claiming ya loungers at the arse crack of dawn! Maximum tannage today. Tho tbf I look local already


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2013)

25c now @7:15 high is 37 today


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice, it's raining here thankfully. It's nice to have some cool weather after the silly heatwaves.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2013)

Stay cool mate. Jeez that sounds like some intense heat. Hope it's not humid. Have a blast.


----------



## rasclot (Aug 25, 2013)

mr west said:


> Nice, it's raining here thankfully. It's nice to have some cool weather after the silly heatwaves.


That's wot my bloom room is thinking lol


----------



## rasclot (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh yeah u lot at the ccup this year?? Imbookin flights next weekend can't bloody wait!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2013)

FSM willing yup!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 25, 2013)

mr west said:


> FSM willing yup!


FSM!!!!!! Mr West!! my man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2013)

Some pikey fuckers only nicked my hold case in Tunisia. Proper ruined a mint week. all my keepsakes for people away and all my nice new clothes. Tunisia popo were fuckin useless, wouldn't report it lost, reckon he's on the take. Thomson rep wouldn't back me up for a hotel or guarantee a flight on the next one. Proper shafted.

A week back id be banged up for kicking fuck out them. I need a bong


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 25, 2013)

Mother f****ers, I hate that shit. Plenty of honest ways to live even when poor, I should know..... You can't let them bastads reduce you though.... Glad the meat of the trip was good though, sounds like a trip to mexico! Ha!

At least your in one piece!
puff, puff, pass.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

in the light of day i'm less calm. the insurance clearly states we must have reported it lost/stolen to the popo and have it in writing within 12 hours. which the police chief said wasn't happening as the they could only do statements at the main police station wtf!? I was saying to the missus right you get on i'll stay behind and get the statement get thomson to put me up or i'd pay for a spot for a few days til the next flight then claim. thomson said they wouldn't cover me. my gf wanted me to get on the flight, as the thomson rep said they'd take me to the copshop where no one would speak english and that i was basically fucked.

more i think about it, the more i think the police chief was in on it and getting back handers from the bunch of thieves outside the place. an i Pad here a few thousand dinars there to turn a blind eye when stuff like this happens. the guy said he'd checked the cctv and saw no black bag when i know myself there must have been 20 + ( i put my holdall on top of everyone else's as I was the last person to get on the full bus) 

we had to basically ask a full queue of people if we could jump in front of like 200 as they were calling our names to board, the captain was a top guy, said he'd back me all the way ( ironically he said we were looking for your bags to remove from the plane as you'd not turned up at check in yet and couldn't find them ffs.)

I'm phoning the embassy as I type to see if they can report it, no one's at their post yet ffs consular services my arse. had to leave a msg lol.

they picked a bag with the leats valuable to anybody else items in the numpties, my clothes and presents for people from the medina, my hard bartered for A.S.S (Sous local footy team) Shirt, all my nicest clothes and about a £150 of my lasses expensive make up shite.



came back to find my grow room light left on and not the grow lamps which was odd. one more deep blue covered in PM the lemon pledge much the same and the smelly fingerez has been scorched on the main cola. think i'm going to occupy my bank holiday chopping and the remainder of the week bleaching down.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Oh yeah u lot at the ccup this year?? Imbookin flights next weekend can't bloody wait!!


Best check the dates first, Ras I think they changed it to a week later this year.....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> in the light of day i'm less calm. the insurance clearly states we must have reported it lost/stolen to the popo and have it in writing within 12 hours. which the police chief said wasn't happening as the they could only do statements at the main police station wtf!? I was saying to the missus right you get on i'll stay behind and get the statement get thomson to put me up or i'd pay for a spot for a few days til the next flight then claim. thomson said they wouldn't cover me. my gf wanted me to get on the flight, as the thomson rep said they'd take me to the copshop where no one would speak english and that i was basically fucked.
> 
> more i think about it, the more i think the police chief was in on it and getting back handers from the bunch of thieves outside the place. an i Pad here a few thousand dinars there to turn a blind eye when stuff like this happens. the guy said he'd checked the cctv and saw no black bag when i know myself there must have been 20 + ( i put my holdall on top of everyone else's as I was the last person to get on the full bus)
> 
> ...


That's real shitty lad. I cannot believe they don't have some sort of way to process that. I would for sure be putting in a massive complaint to someone, god knows who though.....welcome back when you're back anyway. Glad you got a nice suntan, and at the end of the day, stuff is just stuff, and stuff can be replaced.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

it is mate really shitty, i'm waiting on thomsons opening just now, i'm trying not to get angry, it's really testing me. i was short with the missus last night as I was adamant I was going to stay or we wouldn't be able to claim on the insurance. not her fault i know but i wouldn't be out of pocket by a grand with no back up to replace my clothes. i'm not a vain man but after slimming for months to get to a decent size and go and treat meself for the first time in years to nice clobber then have it nicked is just gutting. i was trying to think of receipts i'd have for it all. but without the popo's report i've nee leg to stand on. 

stuff is just stuff and there are far worse off folks than myself. the guy next to me on the plain had no feet (landmine in the falklands, after 5 tours of northern ireland the unlucky fucker). he rocked up up to the airport and showed them his prosthetic limbs and was told he didn;t qualify for assistance onto the plane, had to queue and do all the stairs the lot.

so yeah trying to stay upbeat. this time 2 weeks ago in my less happy state i'd be starring on that tv show banged up abroad.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

Rules these days are just bonkers....too much legislation sometimes. There has got to be a way around this for you, best of luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

it's out my hands lad. see what thomson offer me, probably a £500 off your next hol voucher knowing them lmao. i should have took the police guys picture and reported him in fact I may do that anyway posthumously sans pic like... then again tunisian police are a fuckin laugh anyway.

i should have walked out to the coach and waved a couple of hundred dinars and said bag back or person who took it. those money hungry fucks would turn their mothers in for a handful of peanuts


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 26, 2013)

Well fuk yea the Chief was in on it. The old 3rd world Slim shady. I remember being in the Phillipines and having to hold my wallet while in the room with the hooker cause her friend would sneak in and and grab it off the floor. Then you would report it to the cops and they would laugh cocksuckers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah you're more than probably right. and i'd be liar if part of me didn't think it would have been worth it to give him a dig.

holding your wallet on the job lmao


----------



## rasclot (Aug 26, 2013)

Shit man that ain't good news!! Fuckin cunts!! Feel ur anger mate! 
Cup starts on the 22 nov I think


----------



## papapayne (Aug 26, 2013)

Just read all 69 pages in one sitting. Gotta say man, I love your plants  I would love to get that good of genetics in my grow going. One day lol. Anyways, congrats on the engagement and sorry for the shitty luck you have gotten as well. Have a beer, smoke a bowl, and do your best to relax. 
Cant wait to see your next grow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Shit man that ain't good news!! Fuckin cunts!! Feel ur anger mate!
> Cup starts on the 22 nov I think


yeah it was a bitch mate, replacing the lost stuff will not be easy or likely to happen in full but i think i can just about manage my wardrobe lol. my lass is still a bit upset but i've let go. i spoke to the insurance bods n the guy said there might be a way they can work around it, if not today is their 14th working day and i'll at least get my policy refunded which is a small start. 

normally i'd advocate laying into the claim saying there was ipads n allsorts in it when it went but i just want to cover my lost stuff which totted up to about 920-950 in total which is actually about all i'm covered for anyway once i pay the excess, which i don't quite see how i should. i paid for the insurance and needed it so why should I!? anyway gotta wait til later today to find out. at very worst case scenario I'll small claims sue thomsons for negligence. ( yeah i've let it go hahahaa ) 





papapayne said:


> Just read all 69 pages in one sitting. Gotta say man, I love your plants  I would love to get that good of genetics in my grow going. One day lol. Anyways, congrats on the engagement and sorry for the shitty luck you have gotten as well. Have a beer, smoke a bowl, and do your best to relax.
> Cant wait to see your next grow!


well fuck me, all 69 pages, that just about does deserve a medal. this runs been my shittiest in a long time. appreciate the grats and nice words PPP I can't wait to get started on my next too. gotta go finish up my last 3 plants today and then i'm on clean down. It's going to be weird being a non grower for a while but i reckon there'll be some good pron from the guys to keep me going. 

it is what it is ( been saying that a lot lately, but it's better than 'well at least nobody died eh'.

well first down is smelly fingerez. which seems real PM resistant thank bejeebus FSM or who the fuck you want.

out.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea I took a few months off growing to due to divorce and exwife drama. Has been very weird having to actually buy weed these last few months. I think I am more in love with growing then smoking lol. Definitely glad to have plants again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

Me too fella, growing is way more addictive lol. Hopefully ill squirrel enough to see me not buying and certainly not street weed. Hopefully, lol times get tight. Looks like housemove is on the cards probably new year.


----------



## shadyslater (Aug 27, 2013)

Subb'd been hearin good things mr don keep up da good work matey chap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

what ho 2 new comers in a day, alreet fella, i'll be chucking a link to the new journal up soon.

the smelly fingerez wasn't as pm resistant as i thought. made the executive decision, i'll be chopping and hashing the remaining deep blue and lemon pledge psykillaa. they're on the turn and it's holding up the clean down and more importantly startup


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

your with me in the "there's always next time" club, chin up lad.

plant vitality and neem oil may be a good investment.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

Yup fully paid up card carrying member man! 

I've got more potions the Hermione granger as it is lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

i suppose environment is the key here, i've had grows in rooms where ventilation isn't up to scratch and you are constantly battling something.

neem only works for a couple of weeks and it sits on top on anything that might be there already anyway.

get the big tent back out and tell the mrs she has to like it or be happy living hand to mouth for the next 30 years to be told, "here is your pension, sorry westminster got at it, we did all we could but...."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

Lmao you can tell her if you like lad. 

I'm only a halfway crook these days. Got to stay semi legit I've a lot to lose as it is without losing it all being greedy. Not to say without my lady I wouldn't be bigger. 
Probably in jail or worse.

The room I have would literally have to have the tent in it and no door on it for me to unzip the big one and walk in haha. I do miss the ventilation of the old place but you may remember just how many close shaves I had. Gasmen, popo stood less than 3 ft from 40-50 trees. I don't miss them nor the chopper overhead everynight lol.


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

on second thoughts your little tent is fine lol, i remember the troubles i had with my bird over having tents in the house. 

are you starting back up then? what's going in next?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

Soon as its cleaned out I'm taking all the bits apart cleaning again new bulbs. Might switch to a single 6 instead of twin on two timers. Looks like the housemove is on so it'll be max output til Xmas maybe one more. 

Next grow will be psycho killer pheno hunt and some other stuff I can't remember LOL separated them oh its dog n something else my heads all over with this insurance bs and being up with the shits. 

Watching iceman. I bare a resemblance to him. The missus reckons lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

i wanna see that badly, any good?. all the shit films me mate brings round and he can't ever get a good copy of something i actually want to see.

still got the ertha's? that's what you call a holiday souvineer that keeps on giving.

dog every run, it should be a rule!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah had to literally fly round Asda n leg it yem. I was wishing we had a wet room 

You still got my email? Ill send you an invite to a torrent site that gets good quality  if not pm me n i'll send my email, i wiped when i thought i was cooked last month. feels like a lifetime away.

the films 3/4 through and yeah it's great. watched RIPD with jeff bridges/kevin baconater this morning, that's also fuckin class


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 27, 2013)

What site do u use Don Gin??


----------



## papapayne (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea I think we all have those times where we push the envelope a little to much. I know I sure have done it. Kept buying more and more lights every harvest and chance I got and before I knew WTF happened my power bill got into the 4 digits. Try rationalizing that to the misses! My ex hated the plants to so it was no bueno. Plus at that time I had a huge ass outdoor grow in my backyard with trees towering over my fence...definitely less stressful being within the law, well atleast not flaunting the law anyway. Can't wait to see what your next grow is gonna be looking like!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2013)

Hÿdra;9528751 said:


> What site do u use Don Gin??


torrentday generally good rips & always clean. i got another invite if you want it. holla 


papapayne said:


> Yea I think we all have those times where we push the envelope a little to much. I know I sure have done it. Kept buying more and more lights every harvest and chance I got and before I knew WTF happened my power bill got into the 4 digits. Try rationalizing that to the misses! My ex hated the plants to so it was no bueno. Plus at that time I had a huge ass outdoor grow in my backyard with trees towering over my fence...definitely less stressful being within the law, well atleast not flaunting the law anyway. Can't wait to see what your next grow is gonna be looking like!


man to live in the USA with all that space, i'd have done exactly the same man. i have fantasized about sinking a shipping container after seeing it done for a wine cellar and growing in it but over here it would be noticed unless i had acres of land to play with.

next grow will look much the same except i'll be starting under the cfl for a short time then into the flower tent to veg for a kickstart.


ghb said:


> i wanna see that badly, any good?. all the shit films me mate brings round and he can't ever get a good copy of something i actually want to see.
> 
> still got the ertha's? that's what you call a holiday souvineer that keeps on giving.
> 
> dog every run, it should be a rule!


you get that invite through lad?

and yeah i'm itching to get the remaining DOG S1's both uppers and lowers which i'm not 100% but there may be a chance i crossed it in the uppers or a lower flower went un noticed and i'll have a decent clutch of S1's of my old pheno's


----------



## rasclot (Aug 28, 2013)

Wits the best thing to kill spider mites got a infestation in my bloom room ffs!!! I heard plant vitality+ works? Any advice mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

i tried allsorts before i got rid. that stuff you sent me is probably as good as any of the sprays. it's all about breaking the cycle mate. you have to get the girls out and thoroughly pray every nook n cranny. it's a right chore, then repeat i think every 3 days (also they get immune to certain things, the little shits) . i hear sulfur bombs are good but you won't get them in uk. don't bother with predator mites or ladybirds, waste of time. a combo of treatments spread over their cycle is best imo.

i saw spider mites on my chilli's yesterday and i think the thrips or some sort of aphid are in there too. they fucking love my tommies  made 3 chilli strings yesterday got a boatload of them. and against better judgement i'll be going to the chilli festival this weekend  that should kill the tunisian tummy i've had all week. or me whichever comes first...

good luck rasc lad!


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2013)

I got a nasty cattapilla infestation on my plum tree out in the garden lol, its funny watching em running round the pot. Plant vitality was great a year or so ago. Ive always used it on insect things and its always worked for me. Dons right bout breaking the cycle.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

seems the hot weather and dryness has brought out the spider mites across Europe. My outside garden is suffering from the litthe shits, but not too bad. I am sure some fukker is laughing at me upstairs, evertime I go to spray the things outside the wind picks up and I end up with a puss full of pyrethrin! ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

When I meet the big yin I'm gonna have words I tell yas lol.

It's fine in a week or two it'll be winter


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

Fuk winter, I love running around in shorts and vests....was a bit surprised when I went into my room yesterday and it was 35c....dicovered the bloody exhaust had come out of the port so it was just blowing how air into the room and not outside, lol....nothing like adding a heater to your grow in the middle of summer, lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

hahah your a scot lad i wear shorts in winter go out without a coat. id say your getting soft old parts but you could still dance rings round me lol

35c in the dog kennel or your stinkle room?


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

In the stinky room.....sorted now though, back below 30 again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

you can clip me for the multiple cheeks when i see ya mate i'll have healed by then lol


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

nae worries, it's good practice, I am just prepping up to be abused for the rest of my life by the wee man when he arrives, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

haha you going to teach him the ways of the force? i can see it 12 years from now he''ll be muay thai'ing you n the missus about the ken.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

I certainly would have no objections to him getting into martial arts. I started judo when i was a mere nipper of a lad at 7 years old. It's great for discipline I think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

aye tru that, and being able to handle yourself early on needs discipline.


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2013)

I wanted to do boxing when I was seven but my mum said no, so here I am at forty a skiny wimp lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

man i'm living proof it's never too late. it's just harder the longer you leave it. you should start resistance training first. probably do wonders for you MS wise and put a good few years on your life. mind that said so does packing in the fags but that's easier said than done, i smoked like a chimney on me jollies on the proviso i would jack it straight in when i got back. managed no prob. i dunno how i find that easy but not owt else. 

i just done 25 miles on the bike. fuckin done in tbf lol but not quite so out of condition as i thought. 863 ft elevation gain and 1007 calories. 

knees feel like they're on fire.


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2013)

I do todderlersises, which keeps me active and worn out lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2013)

man i looked after my pals for 10 mins the other day while they nipped to the shops and i was done in. i never really appreciated how much attention they needed. i couldn;t even read the takeaway menu she was wanting played with and talked to n face wobbled lol. she loves that one lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2013)

Its constant till they have a nap lol, gonna get half hour to myself in a min lgp is taking her to play group for an hour lol yay . ITS ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2013)

Smoke up mon frere! Or you having a slumber party like jiggy?


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2013)

mr west said:


> Its constant till they have a nap lol, gonna get half hour to myself in a min lgp is taking her to play group for an hour lol yay . ITS ON!!!!!!!!


well that didnt last as long as i hoped didnt even have enough time to feed ma plants lol


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 30, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/strangefamousrecords/b-dolan-50-ways-paper-planes-remix-live-in-london

heard this song and though Don Gin would like it.


----------



## rasclot (Aug 30, 2013)

How much shall I water down the vitality plus? They are gonna get a bath in the stuff soon as lights are out! 1 thing after another lately just got rid of thrips to get mites ffs! On the upside I booked hotel today 22-25 nov will deffo have a drink with u lot this time


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know if this is a good spot or not but I wanted to post a few shot of some of the most kick ass dank I have ever grown. This strain has blown my expectations out of the water. I want to personally thank the breeder. I feel like a dick for forgetting if it was Mr. West or Hemlock. I plan on keeping these phenos in my room for a long time. The smell is a sweet lemony sour yumminess. 

Pheno 1






Pheno 1






Pheno 1






Pheno 1






Pheno 2






Pheno 2






Pheno 2


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks good. What strain is it?


cof


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't believe I left that out. Oiled up blunts will do that.  It's Engineers' Dream Purple S1 phenos. So beautiful.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2013)

I think that DST is the creator of that wonderful strain.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2013)

Combo between myself and Mr West. I done the F1's and Fred done the F2's.....


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

gandalf i see you are very much the fan of a second shelf bud, thats my fav part of the plant, i always keep them nuggies for my self, each one ends up a nice fat joint of epicness

looks like the casey pheno, especially judging by the smell description. was it dpqxcasey dst?

i only grew one ed out, i think it was the f1, defo dpq dom, it was foooosty and dank. i remember the casey being a citrus jazz fest


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

Now I want to go crack my Psycho Killer, Sour Cherry, and Cheese Surprise. I am in the BB army now. I'll scream you guys from the rooftops.


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2013)

ras mate does it not say on the bottle its like 20 ml per liter or something


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 31, 2013)

Very nice work DST and westy. She looks properly frosted!! BB has some great strains Gandalf. The Sour Cherry is nice. Unfortunate that I lost my favorite pheno of her to my dog. Fucker!!...lol.


----------



## rasclot (Aug 31, 2013)

mr west said:


> ras mate does it not say on the bottle its like 20 ml per liter or something


It said ratio 1:20 wot ever that means?


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2013)

Correct ghb it was the dpqxcasey.

Dog ate my homework, lol.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 31, 2013)

rasclot said:


> It said ratio 1:20 wot ever that means?


Ras it means whatever units of measure you're using one part of the bottle's solution to 20 parts water (i'm assuming it's water). So if you have 1 mL of solution it would be 20mL of water. Just means 20 times whatever solution amount you use.



DST said:


> Correct ghb it was the dpqxcasey.
> 
> Dog ate my homework, lol.


Sounds like a nice genetic. I've had the dog eat my homework. Both in school and gardening. Neither was any fun to deal with. What teacher would actually believe that, it happened though.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2013)

At my lower school the Headmaster didn't believe in homework so we never ever got anything to do at home. Then when I went to high school, it was only really the first year I had homework, because after that the teachers went on like a 4 year strike and there were no extra curricular activities, so no homework was given either as the Unions would not allow the teacher to sit after hours marking the work...too funny. We never had any sports teams or fuk all either at our school due to that. And they wondered why we were always fighting in gangs, lol...stupid fuks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

Hÿdra;9541640 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/strangefamousrecords/b-dolan-50-ways-paper-planes-remix-live-in-london
> 
> heard this song and though Don Gin would like it.


I do, i like the original too 


rasclot said:


> How much shall I water down the vitality plus? They are gonna get a bath in the stuff soon as lights are out! 1 thing after another lately just got rid of thrips to get mites ffs! On the upside I booked hotel today 22-25 nov will deffo have a drink with u lot this time


sounds like my luck that Rasc watch out the third ones the doozy 


GandalfdaGreen said:


> I don't know if this is a good spot or not but I wanted to post a few shot of some of the most kick ass dank I have ever grown. This strain has blown my expectations out of the water. I want to personally thank the breeder. I feel like a dick for forgetting if it was Mr. West or Hemlock. I plan on keeping these phenos in my room for a long time. The smell is a sweet lemony sour yumminess.
> 
> Pheno 1
> 
> ...


Nice work man, you've done BB & yourself proud! the frost on that looks great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

well i'm officially a non grower. it sucks balls! my gf said to me last night, you do know the fan isn't on in the spare room? lol. oh yeah i know.

so clean down commences, this is going to be great fun  am thinking i'll take down what i can strip the room then dowse it in bleach. decided i'm going to hang onto some of my pots and just use beer steriliser to clean them.

the cold winds have come bang on september 1st lol. think we''re going to have one more week and then the leaves will start n turn. i've got to get moving o i'll miss the xmas cut off date, more veg i can bag the better.

my buddy says he's let the 2toke clone go. nice strain but he's bored smoking it 24-7. 

food festival this afternoon, chilli and beer hmmmmm have a good one peeps.


@papapayne your msg box is full man


----------



## papapayne (Sep 1, 2013)

Got it emptied just for you brother! 

So how long of a break you thinking of taking? You just gonna clean up and then get back to growing? Or taking a holiday?

-papa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

all good man! i've been o the holiday but cracked a rib and didn't fancy humping all the gear out of the room this week. so next week it is. then it's on like donkey kong man, need a good xmas run as it's likely my last in this house.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

Eyup Donny boy how's it goin fella?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

alreet pukka lad! bee ups and downs. mostly downs. haha all in my stride though. see your booming still. you good?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

Haha....Aye all gravy matey....got them psycho off you goin been that long bet you forgot lobbin um me lol
Not court up or owt yet but seen you on a little brake?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah man been a wild month. Breakdowns holiday broken ribs luggage stolen and shut down.

Yeah I remember giving the cosis to ya man. Ill be running the same cut first run back along with a load of psykilla


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah man been a wild month. Breakdowns holiday broken ribs luggage stolen and shut down.
> 
> Yeah I remember giving the cosis to ya man. Ill be running the same cut first run back along with a load of psykilla


Fuckin hell sounds hectic mate..I've had abit of grief me sen but rid it out nearly all sweet....

Did you fluff owt we the poll I sent mate? I can't wait for this psycho to dry, the early stuff is KO so should be some strong shit.
You got anything new on the breeding front?
I wanna try that blue pit herd good things about it ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

Man I've got it on cold lock. I got powder mildew so shut down. 

New on the breeding front... On hold for now lad. Planning on reversing the cosis and runningba load of psykilla, I've also got f1 of the smelly berry x smellycherry or super smelly berry. Mom n poppa were a good looking couple


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 1, 2013)

It's gonna be kinda weird not seeing you grow man. Granted I've only been on here for a year or so but still. Wish you the best of luck recovering from the ribs. That can be a shitty one to recover from. Taking it easy will help a lot though. Hope everything starts on the up for you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm bouncing back asap kicks. Strains are sorted I've just got to get my arse in gear for the comeback fight.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 1, 2013)

You'll be ready on the skill front no doubt. Just make sure you're healed first man. I've seen so many people over the years try to rush through the healing process and it comes at a major expense later in life. Speaking from experience on that one too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2013)

i hear that man and i've seen it oo but unfortunately i won't know if i'm succesful til this time next year(assuming we have a good summer lmfao )


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 1, 2013)

time is a bastard that way. lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm bouncing back asap kicks. Strains are sorted I've just got to get my arse in gear for the comeback fight.


Cue the music....


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2013)

nice beer mate? triple looks a winner for me.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Man I've got it on cold lock. I got powder mildew so shut down.
> 
> New on the breeding front... On hold for now lad. Planning on reversing the cosis and runningba load of psykilla, I've also got f1 of the smelly berry x smellycherry or super smelly berry. Mom n poppa were a good looking couple
> 
> View attachment 2800431


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2013)

was actually the poorer of the two! I was surprised. doubly surprised that a shite brewery like durham famous for dishwater dull beer had a dark side lol. mind we did have an advanced try of our own brew. which was fine. the head brewer put a sock hop full of dry QQ and other assorted trim in the mix. and it came out in the flavour well chuffed, though i think the extra 2 maple syrups for extra clout were a little over what was needed maybe just one next time. 

the pale stout was actually more of a ipa taste to it. reality has struck this morning. first day back loads of school traffic no fucker else in yet at work. it's like i've not been away...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2013)

mr west said:


> Cue the music....


[video=youtube_share;e9SeJIgWRPk]http://youtu.be/e9SeJIgWRPk[/video]

not quite up to eye of the tiger yet. ribs are still knacking me.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 5, 2013)

Good Morning All. Good to see everyone. Been a bit busy lately. You'll all be seeing Tony Jacklin CBE on Strictly Come Dancing this year. He was just confirmed..Cadding for the young Mr Jacklin this Morning. Then Sunday we are off to PGA tour School. Miss you all...BTW there is some people close to the Queen trying to get Tony Knighted. That would be a nice compliment for all Tony Has done for UK Golf.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

hahahah sup Hem! i doubt i'll see much of strictly come dancing lol. good luck to the youngun jacklin jnr

PGA tour school eh, cool. What does that entail?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is a picture of a sample of popcorn that I had to have off one of the Engineers' Dream. I smoked it at the very first point of "smokability". Nice grape fuel taste and scent. I loved the strong high. When you smoke these flowers, you know you are high. I lost my day. I love it.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah sup Hem! i doubt i'll see much of strictly come dancing lol. good luck to the youngun jacklin jnr
> 
> PGA tour school eh, cool. What does that entail?


Yes well there are 3 stages this is the PRE QUAL, 3 rounds of Golf over 3 days, top fourty move on to stage 1.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here is a picture of a sample of popcorn that I had to have off one of the Engineers' Dream. I smoked it at the very first point of "smokability". Nice grape fuel taste and scent. I loved the strong high. When you smoke these flowers, you know you are high. I lost my day. I love it.


woah! now that gandalf is a thing of beauty. 


Hemlock said:


> Yes well there are 3 stages this is the PRE QUAL, 3 rounds of Golf over 3 days, top fourty move on to stage 1.


for some reason I had envisaged some sort of day with nick faldo or something him giving swing tips n shiz lol. 

have a blast man!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah! now that gandalf is a thing of beauty.
> 
> for some reason I had envisaged some sort of day with nick faldo or something him giving swing tips n shiz lol.
> 
> have a blast man!


Also I have put your name on the petition to get Tony Knighted..LOL...jking


----------



## rasclot (Sep 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here is a picture of a sample of popcorn that I had to have off one of the Engineers' Dream. I smoked it at the very first point of "smokability". Nice grape fuel taste and scent. I loved the strong high. When you smoke these flowers, you know you are high. I lost my day. I love it.


Wot a beaut!!!! Would love to smoke that bud!!


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2013)

f**k me that was some intense reading then i saw id been here before lol......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2013)

hahah this is just a baby thread, my other two are fuckin epic tome's of babbling shite interspersed with grow pics and tits


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2013)

ah, the tits, them were some days lol.


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

tits and fishface, the first things i remember of rollitup. anybody doing anything interesting in this weekend of no football?.

you get your grow room sorted don?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr West I'm a tit man myself


----------



## rasclot (Sep 7, 2013)

Plant vitality plus has worked a treat on those spider mites all gone with 2 1/2 litres of bath time they were swimming in the stuff lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> tits and fishface, the first things i remember of rollitup. anybody doing anything interesting in this weekend of no football?.
> 
> you get your grow room sorted don?


 noo0 i have been and am still drunk it was my cousins wedding esterday. amazing wedding. i've been best man at some great weddings but yesterdeay was double special being family. loads of old photo's of family i'd never seen, some greatly embarrassing one's of me n cousins naked as babies. danced like a demon, drank like fish. welcomed some new peeps to the family.

my brains trying to exit via my eyes this morning. i reek of duvel and have a couple hundred £ dent in myh wallet. 

good times all round.

I decided i'll do the room when i can be arsed. if there's not a crop for crimbo so fucking be it. 



rasclot said:


> Plant vitality plus has worked a treat on those spider mites all gone with 2 1/2 litres of bath time they were swimming in the stuff lol


nice one fella! I've only got a shower at the mo. i wasn't bothered when we moved in but it would be a godsend right now with the cleaning 

right back to sofa surfing. post breakfast my brain hurts.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2013)

nothing like some breasts in the morning


----------



## ghb (Sep 8, 2013)

sounds like a proper do don, glad you are still with us today and it never turned into the weekedn that wasn't, hope you never cried at the ceremony lol.

that best hadn't get flagged, there are some real tools on this site so anything is possible.

i agree with papapayne, tits in the morning, tits in the evening, come to think of it tits at any time makes life better.

one things for sure, it would all be over in a flash with her, i'd come out pockets empty face red as a baboons arse like "i didn't stand a chance!"


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> sounds like a proper do don, glad you are still with us today and it never turned into the weekedn that wasn't, hope you never cried at the ceremony lol.
> 
> that best hadn't get flagged, there are some real tools on this site so anything is possible.
> 
> ...


hahah no i didn't cry at the ceremony. plenty of folks were though. it was a great do. speeches were class. fuck that reminds me, i've got one to do in march ffs.

they can flag what they like lol i'm not shook. there's some good mods and some jobsworths. kind of balances them but there's always going to be the odd one. Sunni always removes my rude avatars. it's gotten to a fun game type scenario lol. never ban hammers me, she's got a sense of humour.

and lol at you not getting too far haha they invented blue diamonds for that type of woman i'm certain.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 8, 2013)

While I'm not a tit man per say I do appreciate a fine pair. I appreciate a woman's nice ass more though. lol. Are we going with model pics here or is open for non models? Just trying to keep the theme going. lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 8, 2013)

NO nudity allowed on riu please folks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> While I'm not a tit man per say I do appreciate a fine pair. I appreciate a woman's nice ass more though. lol. Are we going with model pics here or is open for non models? Just trying to keep the theme going. lol


Sup kicks, no nudes tho i'm guessing that partial or rather not showing rude bits is ok. 
I'm with you on the bums lol. 


sunni said:


> NO nudity allowed on riu please folks


sorry Sunni i'll play by the rules.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 8, 2013)

Well then Don you may appreciate these...and within the no rude bits rule....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

Just peachy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2013)

haha, some women have the stuooopidist tattoos! ha, like the girl at the supermarket today.. she had an Eyeliner, a lipslick , a mascara stick.as tattools and they werer really well done! ahahaha, whats with these women and there pathetic subject matter for tattoos.. don't they know they lookin hot to NOT! those tattoos just really bring them down they could have been a potentioal playmate hustler into a FREd Sanford hoe , lets break out some ripple and fuck you and see you later. Don't you know she lost her opportunity for being a a high end COCK tail waitress in a prestisusss hotel or high class hooker that could suck off Snoop Dogs knot. So she might as well as well continue on with downward spiral by doing lots of meth and ODing on Coke and drink plenty of Jack cuz shes going to look like shit by the time she turns 30 anyway. so heres to women with poor subject matter tattoos and poorly placed to confuse any sexual physcopath into thinkin that's hes looking at an Ink blotter test to think hes insane. are you still on your punk channel, don, check out Jolie Berafrica in the vid and lookin sexy as hell.[video=youtube_share;eIqESwzCGg4]http://youtu.be/eIqESwzCGg4[/video]


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2013)

personally I love chicks with tattoos. I will now show exhibit b, c, and d 

Exhibit b)

Exhibit c)

exhibit d)


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 8, 2013)

Well played sir. well played.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2013)

yeah the subject matter on these women is a lot more interesting and have better placement which enhance their beauty! don't get me wrong, I love tattoos as much as u do, but theres nothing worse then to see a beautiful sexy women with aweful subject matter for tattoos and poorly placed on the wrong parts of their body that downgrades their beauty and makes them look like a hacked up whore.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Sep 8, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah the subject matter on these women is a lot more interesting and have better placement which enhance their beauty! don't get me wrong, I love tattoos as much as u do, but theres nothing worse then to see a beautiful sexy women with aweful subject matter for tattoos and poorly placed on the wrong parts of their body that downgrades their beauty and makes them look like a hacked up whore.


This X's 1000000000!!!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah ok I see what you mean. seeing other guys names to is especially a turn off lol. Or anything directly on or vagina adjacent lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

shit i hadn't even noticed, she's got a mercedes badge on her forehead ffs wtf!?!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

cheryl cole defaced her beautiful booty. though it was actually to cover up her tramp stamp lol.

before

after


not sure I like either tbh.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 9, 2013)

That final one wouldn't be so bad if she had a bigger ass. Personally I would have suggested to her not to cover her entire ass. That's me though. I have a tat that needs to be incorporated Ito a larger piece. Until it does it looks terrible. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

yeah i've got a piece of tribal i want the same done to. it doesn't look too bad but it's old and blue not black now lol.

I can only imagine how much her ass hurt after that. i'd forget and sit down haha


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn even think of that. Must be a pain in the ass.


----------



## mytwhyt (Sep 9, 2013)

What's needed is a computer program that will add 30 years and a hundred pounds to any tattoo you pick.. Let the girls see what they really shouldn't get.. I saw a butterfly tat that had morphed into a fucking pterodactyl that actual flapped its wings when she walked..


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2013)

"tattools", what a fukkin brilliant word.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 9, 2013)

lol I got lucky, all my tattoos still look alright even though I have gained weight.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 10, 2013)

It's getting so popular it's turning cliche'
What gets me is how many kids are turning up tattoos in high school. Like ambz said, it's ridiculous the subject matter to top it off. There once was a time when any good tattoo artist would tell you to walk if you came in with some stupid idea.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol I still want fried rice chips and gravy in really fancy Chinese script but I know its stupid and offensive and will likely leas to me having 'massive cock lover' on my leg. My gf would kill me too. 

Full chest piece is on the cards but now I'm saving for wedding n stuff it'll be years off.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 10, 2013)

I got a dragon on my chest, from titty to shoulder. It's being blended to a coat of arms on my arm, it's all cuff and collar hide able to boot. 

"massive cock lover" eh.... lol


----------



## SupaM (Sep 10, 2013)

Me, 'no identifying marks'...... well,maybe a couple scars, stitches ...lol ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

i have gin on myh lower lip a jolly roger on my arm and a killer whale in haida tribal on the leg. none of them match lol. i don't care much but it has made me want a large piece done. i know a couple of excellent artists who would do it cheaper than the book price or even for weed lol. both guys are well known and regarded in the uk scene as some of the best in the country. though one of them i did dangle over a river by his feet. 

we're actually better friends since lmao.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 11, 2013)

Better go with the other artist, payback could be a beotch lol ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

hahah could be but i doubt he would risk his rep or me breaking his hands


----------



## SupaM (Sep 11, 2013)

LMMFAO, I know, right..ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Damn Donny you make me chuckle bro! The last artist to work on my tats had beer on her lip with an arrow in, I got a kick out of that. She wasn't that great of an artist though, more a flash copier. It's best when you spend a long time thinking about what you really want. The upside of being such a popular thing these days is that there are more talented artists available and some of the chaff falls off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

Haha man when i had it done the lady in the tat parlour came over and asked what it said. Her reply... Well at least its not beer lol. 

Most of my mate's are covered some awesome some funny some tragically bad. 

My heads killing me, stress headache. Work has been nothing but sandy cracked bitches non stop since monday. Going to get my gin on and head to the footy tonight. See Steve Harper testimonial. Some legends gonna play.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 11, 2013)

Shitty one this way too....halfway through it though! Chin up ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

Just had some great news a couple I know are having a bambino next year. Reet chuffed for them. 

Likewise supaM chin up and gin up


----------



## SupaM (Sep 11, 2013)

Puff, puff, pass Kandy Kush pheno #2


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

Double awesome news day. My lass got a distinction on her masters! Effing genius my bird.


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2013)

Well done almost mrs don


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Sep 11, 2013)

Good news don! Glad things ae going smooth! 

Sometime you gotta dangle a mofo of a bridge to get them to listen right... i feels ya i fells ya haha

How was the match?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Double awesome news day. My lass got a distinction on her masters! Effing genius my bird.


That is great news....the fact that she agreed to marry you brings up a sanity issue.........


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

just backs up our argument that all women are MAD!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

mr west said:


> Well done almost mrs don


I knew she was gonna ace it.


Hÿdra;9591224 said:


> Good news don! Glad things ae going smooth!
> 
> Sometime you gotta dangle a mofo of a bridge to get them to listen right... i feels ya i fells ya haha
> 
> How was the match?


double good news, i'm still buzzing lol. match was pretty poor in terms of goals and action. the players are old n podgy now so it was hardly end to end action but there were a few class moments, joey barton fouling the s*nderland manager and him bottling the second 50/50 challenge soon after.

I've stolen a glass from a nice bar too lol.


curious old fart said:


> That is great news....the fact that she agreed to marry you brings up a sanity issue.........
> 
> 
> cof


she hasn't yet lol... I've got to save like hell for the ring and some plane tickets/hotel in NYC but keep it on the down low she does occasionally read my thread lol


DST said:


> just backs up our argument that all women are MAD!


in some way shape or form this is true. even the ones that appear normal and sane are generally just hiding it well.

well back to the grind...


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 12, 2013)

Certainly better than having a dumb broad like I seem to meet. Hahah. Congrats to all this marriage talk.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Boy Donny that will be the cats ass for a proposal, with the New York skyline and a pretty sparkly. Can't see yer nipping ya, your practically married anywho! Who knew you were such a romantic under that hooligan exterior. 


puff, puff, pass.... first rips off 9 week strawberry dog shit, no cure yet... this one seems to lean back toward the chem but sour minus the funk, just a hint of over ripe strawberry in the exhale...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Certainly better than having a dumb broad like I seem to meet. Hahah. Congrats to all this marriage talk.


there's someone out there for everyone man. our relationship is ying n yang. she keeps me on the almost straight and narrow and i keep her just off it lol.


colocowboy said:


> Boy Donny that will be the cats ass for a proposal, with the New York skyline and a pretty sparkly. Can't see yer nipping ya, your practically married anywho! Who knew you were such a romantic under that hooligan exterior.
> 
> 
> puff, puff, pass.... first rips off 9 week strawberry dog shit, no cure yet... this one seems to lean back toward the chem but sour minus the funk, just a hint of over ripe strawberry in the exhale...


i got 12 months to prep for tickets and a sparkler. think i'll have enough lol then i'll be putting everything away for the wedding. i'm officially broke for the next couple of years hahaha

lmao i'm no hooligan. ruffian maybe lol

strawberry dog shit haha like it. reminds me i have dog shit caramello pheno of the smelly cherry to pop.


tonight's the night. I'm going to pop some pips give me some motivation to get cracking. decided i'm going to do away with the double cooltube and just run a single 600w, had eyes way bigger than my belly thinking i could vent 2 x 600's through an airbrick  also going to do away with the TD silent fan and go back to my Ruck n see how it fares. I need a way of upping the airflow, it's hard when you're pulling through the filtrer rather than pushing out of it.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm officially broke for the next couple of years hahaha


When you get married your broke permanently.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

you aint selling it to me here cof lol. tho tbh broke now & broke later no difference really.


----------



## ghb (Sep 12, 2013)

at least you'll have somebody to keep you warm eh?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2013)

it's a part of life that you get used to dealing with..............though I would like to be flush and relieve the stress.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

Aye a few grand off the lottery would be good lol. Have to buy a ticket first tho lol.

Money ain't the be all and end all but not being hand to mouth once in a while would be nice.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm pretty convinced that its gonna take 3 or 4 to handle/balance me. lol. Glad you guys "balance" or off balance each other. Women do ten to have that effect on money. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

hahah 3 or 4 more times the drama. you crazy! nah just kiddin my lass is actually pretty good with money, it's life that got more expensive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

right so I've cracked half a dozen psycho killer BX1 and another of smellyberry x smellycherry or SSB. off to hoover and bleach the shit out of the tent.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2013)

YAY! Forget this whole not growing episode and get back in the ring!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 12, 2013)

Yea i know man that is cray. That's why I usually only date one. Every one of them crazzzzy in their own way. I just meant that it's gonna take a pretty solid chic to lock me down. And you're right about the life getting expensive bit. My apt just sent me a renewal notice. If I renew for another 12 months its $955, if I go month to month its $1150. Like WTF. I'm calling BS but that's why part of the reason I'm looking to move. A house to rent closer to work where I can still go to school at night. 

It's funny how the idea of the break from growing didn't last too long. Glad you're not taking a break, but take it easy buddy don't be getting hurt and shit. What's that SSB smoke like? I finally got some smelly cherry going too. Idk if you saw it. One is really starting to challenge the DP I got going. I also didn't realize you had a TD Silent. What size TD did you get? I know you said you were going back to the other fan, was it not keeping up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2013)

papapayne said:


> YAY! Forget this whole not growing episode and get back in the ring!


i'm on it Papa new ceg light and 600w to buy today.


Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Yea i know man that is cray. That's why I usually only date one. Every one of them crazzzzy in their own way. I just meant that it's gonna take a pretty solid chic to lock me down. And you're right about the life getting expensive bit. My apt just sent me a renewal notice. If I renew for another 12 months its $955, if I go month to month its $1150. Like WTF. I'm calling BS but that's why part of the reason I'm looking to move. A house to rent closer to work where I can still go to school at night.
> 
> It's funny how the idea of the break from growing didn't last too long. Glad you're not taking a break, but take it easy buddy don't be getting hurt and shit. What's that SSB smoke like? I finally got some smelly cherry going too. Idk if you saw it. One is really starting to challenge the DP I got going. I also didn't realize you had a TD Silent. What size TD did you get? I know you said you were going back to the other fan, was it not keeping up?


yeah man, trust me that saying you have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find a princess lmao seriously tho when you find the one it's like your eyes opened for the first time man. 

sounds like your landlord is trying to screw you fella, not exactly a small hike that is it, over here you would just speak to them and negotiate. i'd give it a shot, tell em to come up with a better figure or you'll walk. shows your willing to meet half way.

as for taking it easy. i can't lol. I've already procrastinated enough now it's time to get back in the saddle and crack on. i'm on a tight schedule. I was getting stressed thinking i'll miss the xmas crop and be broke through the festives. then i stopped a minute and thought fuck it. i'll shoot for just after xmas. i reckon i'll get a mix of 8-9 weekers which gives me roughly 2 weeks from seed to hit xmas or just over. not sure if i'm going to SOG them or let them veg another couple of weeks and lollipop and mainline them. 

as for SSB, no one knows as yet it's going to be the first run out. I'm excited! the mother was really nice, sweet n heavy with a stone over the next morning shit and the dad is the stanky purple smelly cherry. should be some fire. I'll pop over n check you SC later man

again with the fan i'm not 100% what will happen. my grow is limited to the amount of air i can force through an airbrick which isn't finite but requires a considerable amount of airflow to move air fast enough to stop the room being too high RH and temp. I'm thinking maybe unhooking the coolhood from the line FILTER>COOLHOOD>FAN>EXHAUST and seeing what the temps are like although i'm not sure how much that would increase airflow tbh.

anyone with any input please feel free to shout up!

thank crunchy it's friday.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2013)

Here's to FRiday for sure lad. You going straight 12/12 then? or am I reading that wrong....might be an idea unless you want to take clones and such.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm in two minds really depends on the move date but I think I'd be better off veggin another 2-3 weeks and having a better crop. I'll probably take cuts and keep em in stasis then bin all but the winners of each and males if I get a stud.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 13, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan with the yins. The smellyberry sounds right up my alley. I bet you get a keeper or two. I got two different SCs bud. I've been wanting to try to take the glass off the cool tube and bare bulb the bia but I gotta keep odor in check. My mountain air ain't light so yea. lol. But do you have to worry about a scrubber? If not I would think bare bulb might be the way to go for you. Then it becomes a question of just hooking up some duct to the socket to pull the heat. 

Oh and the apt bit I plan on talking to them. I've never givm them any grief so I'm gonna see if they can just extend my current rate until I find a place where I'm looking. And shit man women had me in love before but def not eye opening more like blinding. lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2013)

Mmn, veggin 2-3 from seed, you would almost be as well doing 12/12, save on the lecky if nowt else. Yield shouldn't be that different, but then you are going to have to have a few in there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Sounds like a good plan with the yins. The smellyberry sounds right up my alley. I bet you get a keeper or two. I got two different SCs bud. I've been wanting to try to take the glass off the cool tube and bare bulb the bia but I gotta keep odor in check. My mountain air ain't light so yea. lol. But do you have to worry about a scrubber? If not I would think bare bulb might be the way to go for you. Then it becomes a question of just hooking up some duct to the socket to pull the heat.
> 
> Oh and the apt bit I plan on talking to them. I've never givm them any grief so I'm gonna see if they can just extend my current rate until I find a place where I'm looking. And shit man women had me in love before but def not eye opening more like blinding. lol.


yeah like i say i'm kinda limited to what I can exhaust so everything has to go out of a tiny series of holes. i did think about a scrubber and a vent out but then i thought there's a high chance of funky odours leaking still and decided against it. man i'd kill for a decent spot to grow in. i feel permanently throttled. it sucks.


DST said:


> Mmn, veggin 2-3 from seed, you would almost be as well doing 12/12, save on the lecky if nowt else. Yield shouldn't be that different, but then you are going to have to have a few in there


yeah that's pretty much my thoughts, I want a good return but i don't want 20 plants. so i think a halfway house is in order. I'm just chuffed to be back growing


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 13, 2013)

Do you have any pictures to see what you're working with? I'm having a hard time envisioning this. Also not necessarily a scrubber but Ona makes some great odor control products. I was looking into the Odor Stop. They aren't exactly cheap though. $100-$200. It's okay man at least you got some good people around that can come up with ideas. That's one department I need to work on a little better. Once the girls start really flowering even the mountain air filter I have still struggles to keep up with it. Part of that may be the CFM rating though. Get some pictures up or PM em to me. I got some free time this Sunday while I'm sitting around watching football (American). lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2013)

Well if you separate your bulb exhaust from your fresh air you have a ton more control of heat and you don't have to be blasting your fresh air which makes it easier to control smells with that lower flow. Obviously this makes it less of a problem with higher flow from the bulbs as it doesn't have an odor. You can even recycle the bulb air if you add a water chiller and a line cooler.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 13, 2013)

hey don,

The seeds arrived today, got them germining now. Very pleased to be running some BB gear, thanks again my friend!

-papa


----------



## papapayne (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey don, i was wondering how common the lemon pledge phenotype of that pk is?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Do you have any pictures to see what you're working with? I'm having a hard time envisioning this. Also not necessarily a scrubber but Ona makes some great odor control products. I was looking into the Odor Stop. They aren't exactly cheap though. $100-$200. It's okay man at least you got some good people around that can come up with ideas. That's one department I need to work on a little better. Once the girls start really flowering even the mountain air filter I have still struggles to keep up with it. Part of that may be the CFM rating though. Get some pictures up or PM em to me. I got some free time this Sunday while I'm sitting around watching football (American). lol


hey kicks, I'll take some snaps of the setup in a little while, there's not much room for maneuver. I've used ONA Gel and blocks before but they don't really stand up to the carbon filter. lazy sundays watching football on tv rock. 


colocowboy said:


> Well if you separate your bulb exhaust from your fresh air you have a ton more control of heat and you don't have to be blasting your fresh air which makes it easier to control smells with that lower flow. Obviously this makes it less of a problem with higher flow from the bulbs as it doesn't have an odor. You can even recycle the bulb air if you add a water chiller and a line cooler.


man it's been something i've mullede over but decided against too. having 
a separate line would give me less heat for sure but I'd have to put a Y splitter in place of the exit I have now and then match the fan speed or i'll end up with unequal pressure. no, I think the best thing to do would be to stop being greedy and just go back to a single 600w. 


papapayne said:


> hey don,
> The seeds arrived today, got them germining now. Very pleased to be running some BB gear, thanks again my friend!
> 
> -papa


sweet! I was getting worried, i had the second parcel ready to rock too. 


I'm off to watch footy n make some bubble laters!

have a great weekend peeps!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2013)

papa id say the chances of the lemon pheno are quite high maybe 70%


----------



## papapayne (Sep 14, 2013)

So with 3 beans I should hopefully get a nice lemony phenotype. Can't wait


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2821276
> View attachment 2821277View attachment 2821278


Okay I think I'm getting a decent idea for what you got going on. Couple questions though, how many cooltubes do you have in this setup? How big is your tent?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 14, 2013)

Glad to hear u got things up n runnin don  still got ur dog mate 1 week into 12/12 so far no sign of pm n mites all is good wot does she yield like?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 14, 2013)

Just smokin sum weed called white fire og its very nice!! my mate buys on line it's fucked up u can get all sorts with next day delivery n using PayPal to pay for it check it out its called topix forum can't believe this site is still goin lol!


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2013)

papapayne said:


> So with 3 beans I should hopefully get a nice lemony phenotype. Can't wait


should get one at least, gotta hope its a girl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Okay I think I'm getting a decent idea for what you got going on. Couple questions though, how many cooltubes do you have in this setup? How big is your tent?


just one double length 2 x 600w in a 1.2m tent with the massive TD notsosilent fan. throw down mate i'm all ears to suggestions, if i can get both 6's running same time i could seriously do some trees. i've been thinking about AC but again I lack vent space.


rasclot said:


> Glad to hear u got things up n runnin don  still got ur dog mate 1 week into 12/12 so far no sign of pm n mites all is good wot does she yield like?


cracking news Rasc mate, i heard last week that our friend up north cinders has managed to stay out the clink and has access to his old cut of the pooch too! happy days all round. my one yields canny, decent veg and she'll show you some moves 


rasclot said:


> Just smokin sum weed called white fire og its very nice!! my mate buys on line it's fucked up u can get all sorts with next day delivery n using PayPal to pay for it check it out its called topix forum can't believe this site is still goin lol!


i've seen pics of the fire and white i'm guessing it's those two mixed ? looked like some seriously frosted kush to me.

topix haah just had a deeks and you can get a lot more than weed on there lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

hash making went well. my buddies was pretty green though mine more sandy. 3 carrier bags full of trim a tenners worth of ice and an hour later reckon we've pulled well over an oz


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2013)

i just cut my finger with the rose sheers, only just got over the massive whitie it gave me. Well thats fucked my sunday and prolly the next few days at least up. Naddgers, luckily it was my left index fingers but its gone deep ouchy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

shit man, you glued it up? if it's deep get the superglue out! it's a bitch doing your finger ends in. i do it regular if i cook with the good knives pished. sucks balls when you type all day lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2013)

Nah aint got any super glue lol, just keeping the pressure on it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

Hash, weed n kitties. Win win win


----------



## papapayne (Sep 15, 2013)

Its the little things in life eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

Straight papa!


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2013)

Whos is the dirty ashtray? I cant remember when I smoked a straight fag.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

It's the cat's fred. thing smokes like 20 green mentals a day, lmao fred it aint mine. i gave up last xmas


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 15, 2013)

Hows my Brother from another Mother doing. Hope you are well Sir. The young Mr Jacklin and myself passed the prequal for tour school he played very well. So what going on over there Don BTW you going to the CC Cup this year?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

hey hemlock! I'm good thanks suprisingly good, I keep thinking something's going to pounce haha! hows yourself bud?

grats on passing prequal! i've been reading up on Jacklin Snr recently he was quite the celebrity eh. Seems like a really down to earth and funny guy http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/strictly-come-dancing/10293701/Strictly-Come-Dancing-2013-Sequins-Its-me-to-a-tee-says-Tony-Jacklin.html his partner on strictly come prancing partner is canny err fit.



and dam straight i'll be at the cup this year mate. are you gonna come n play  it was a blast with the guys last year, i was exhausted after mind.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 15, 2013)

Don are you trying to stay horizontal with the lights? Vert might give you the extra head room and possibly eliminate some of the bends in the ducting. It may also allow for a stadium(ish) set up inside if you LST. It's still gonna be tough without an A/C to cool those two 600Ws if I had to guess.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll have a measure up but I think the filter and length of the tube will exceed the height of he tent DST has been telling me for ages vert is the way forward. 

Cutting the last of my chillies to find spider mites


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey hemlock! I'm good thanks suprisingly good, I keep thinking something's going to pounce haha! hows yourself bud?
> 
> grats on passing prequal! i've been reading up on Jacklin Snr recently he was quite the celebrity eh. Seems like a really down to earth and funny guy http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/strictly-come-dancing/10293701/Strictly-Come-Dancing-2013-Sequins-Its-me-to-a-tee-says-Tony-Jacklin.html his partner on strictly come prancing partner is canny err fit.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah we call TJ The Big Sexy,,LOL..Hes the best and for real hes a down to earth guy. A great friend. I guess that's the nicest compliment I could give him or anyone for that matter. Yes thinking about the CC cup, D has made a generous offer almost making it impossible to not come. Looks like bout 1500 USD for a round trip ticket... HMMMMMMMM,,,, what days will you be there?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 15, 2013)

Mr West will you be attending this years CUP


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

Bro i'll be there 23rd to the 29th. Be awesome to see you there n kick it with us.


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2013)

have u sorted ya flight yet don, im guessing yes as u have dates lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

Yup I did 23rd at 5am 29th late on about 9pm matey


----------



## SupaM (Sep 15, 2013)

So jealous atm....to attend the CC is definitely on my bucket list. Hope you all have a Blast!ATB!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 15, 2013)

Yea it would be amazing to judge a cup


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm already excited lol. Gonna be a real blast. As for judging lol it's a bit of a sham. All down to who throws most money at it.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

It's pretty much the way HT sells their expo. Everything that vendors buy off them they get tickets. So if you buy a both you get tickets, if you sponsor a show you get tickets, if you enter some strains you get tickets. Not sure how the tickets work as we got Competitor passes....actually, what am I saying?? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

LOL I was following up to that last bit hahaha.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

Missing a few synapses this morning, lol. Think I probably killed of a few million over the weekend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

yeah i rocked through a bottle of cider brandy last night, touch cloudy this morning.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm already excited lol. Gonna be a real blast. As for judging lol it's a bit of a sham. All down to who throws most money at it.


Can't wait!! I'm in dam 22-25 i gotta have a drink with u lot this time! N e chance on a pass for a day for me n a few mates Dst if not no worries mate


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

Am sure there will be a few spare floating around mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

gonna be a good crew together this round!

checked my pips last night, 5/6 psycho killer bx1 popped and all 6 super smelly berry. they'll hit dirt tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

Hopefully we'll even have a new mini DST to join the crew


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

That's gonna be the icing on the cup cake for sure!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2013)

Hats off on those seeds don, we have 100% germination rate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

you know i was just thinking about the germ rates last night. the only ones i've had problems germing were bought all the gifted ones or ones i made have been fine.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea I just received an order from attitude as well. The barneys farm seed was pretty white. Nothing like the massive brown turtle beans from you!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

hahahah massive brown turtle....... could have been something else  some white s33ds will germ no bother too. if there's still soft white innards it should pop.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 17, 2013)

DST said:


> Am sure there will be a few spare floating around mate


Nice 1 mate  I just love dam lovely city!


----------



## SupaM (Sep 17, 2013)

BBoutique on Deck! Engineer's Dream + Deep Blue x Livers(freebies), stealthy, quick, generous.....what more can you ask for? I'm very excited atm Thanks for the luv! ATB!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea its just funny to see a company as famous as barneys farm sending out white seeds, while honest growers making seeds and sending out testers and just loving the hobby are making turtle seeds. Just goes to show its better to deal with people who are in love with growing and that's why they make seeds.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Sep 17, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Yea its just funny to see a company as famous as barneys farm sending out white seeds, while honest growers making seeds and sending out testers and just loving the hobby are making turtle seeds. Just goes to show its better to deal with people who are in love with growing and that's why they make seeds.


This is the MAIN reason ill be a loyal BB customer for LIFE. The operators are GREAT people, VERY helpful, ALWAYS available to help or answer questions. Top notch Customer service and the strains are one of a kinds, you simply cant find the flavors they offer anywhere else. 

Love > profit.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea I didn't buy the attitude seeds, a patient did. If I was going to buy, it would have been from BB. I wanna try all their strains! I am very excited for the dog, from everyone I have talked to about it, it gives pain the knockout punch and I love me my pain killing strains. Definitely better to buy from someone in love with the art of growing. Cheers to BB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

feeling the love this morning guys, much thanks & greatly appreciated! while we do make a little money, it goes back in to the business. We started more as a way for the little guy to have a platform in the market. 

Hydra, you nailed it man! Love > profit.

well, all 12 pips germed so it's potting up time!!!! WOOT!!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

It's a cyclical thing, you do something with love, send out love, you get love back, eveyone is happy......seems simple eh, but most miss this by a light year or a few.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I can assure you, when I make all further seed purchases it will be from BB. Have some very fine genetics, and are a great bunch of guys!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

Papa, breeding is more addictive than growing LOL I day dream of crosses I want to do man. If you get into it who knows maybe one day BB will stock papa's pips.

And D your bang on, I wonder how a lot of the big companies got to where they are now while seemingly not giving a monkeys. Surely they started breeding like us!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

And it's on like Donkey Kong


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

Unfortunately when you get too big, Spreadsheet Business takes over....it's no longer customers/people, it's just numbers.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Papa, breeding is more addictive than growing LOL I day dream of crosses I want to do man. If you get into it who knows maybe one day BB will stock papa's pips.
> 
> And D your bang on, I wonder how a lot of the big companies got to where they are now while seemingly not giving a monkeys. Surely they started breeding like us!?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 18, 2013)

Yea I have always wanted to try some breeding. I Would ideally like to someday make my 4 favorites, for each type of family. IE 1 indica, 1 sativa, 1 sativa dom, 1 indica dom.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

If you can atop at 4 ill be amazed


----------



## papapayne (Sep 18, 2013)

LOL true that. I am up to 17 strains and am thinking, "At what point, did I lose control here"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

It's easy done in my old house i hit something like 54 plants and went of fuck! hung for a sheep as a lamb i reckon


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 18, 2013)

BB does do great work. I was actually lucky in finding you guys before I made the mistake of purchasing from big co. breeders. It's definitely fed my love for growing. While I'm still learning you guys always throw helpful advice around on the strains or just general growing. What's weird is that I'm not exactly sure who works with/for BB and ho doesn't. So it tells me that it's just the love of growing/breeding. Although it would be cool to know who does. It would also be cool to meet you guys some day soon. I feel like I talk to y'all like you're fam.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2013)

If you can find them you can hire them... The A Team dun da du dun duhnnn duhnn duuhnn..

BB are like a family man. Hard times and good. A bit dysfunctional in places haha 

One day we'll win a cup and our faces will be on the tv haha cat will be out the bag then. 


On a grow note, I have the first set of crinkle cut leaves !!!! I feel like I just started growing ha ha


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok Don Need your help mate. The odds makers are saying Tony Will be one of the first voted off. I say Horse shit. If you would ask your friends to vote for Tony it would be great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2013)

man don't sweat it. his character and cheeky charm will see him right! he's still the housewives favourite  none the less I'll tell the missus mother to get voting.

did you get an email from me a while back hem?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll check now Don But I don't think so...


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 19, 2013)

Right just found the email and emailed you back..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2013)

cheers hem, back at ya!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 19, 2013)

Right back at you


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> It's easy done in my old house i hit something like 54 plants and went of fuck! hung for a sheep as a lamb i reckon


more then, 99_ had to get my breed up. -berner. what up don, just stopping by. read you post. and, that song by Berner. Popped in my head


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2013)

ah man, i'm pretty good really. grow is on, i'm back at the gym and enjoying it... went to view the new house last night. it's not been decorated since 1970-something but the structure's sound. it's gonna need gutting and starting over. it's a bit daunting. it's weird I know financially it's the best thing to happen to me n the missus but i'm having a hard time coming to terms with moving out of the house we've just made home to start over again. 

2 nice big cupboards to choose from lol or the loft space. though i think i'll downsize to a cupboard. going to be weird but it is what it is.

i didn't know the idiom 'might as well be hung for a sheep as a lamb' was a song tbh

what's going on over the pond with you?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 22, 2013)

Just thought I would let ya know I taking down about 16 Purple Sensi Star x 2 Toke. Easy Keeper Don really, shes a joy to grow.. You know me I use Pro Mix HP and I'm all organic teas and guano's, lots of Bennies....8 plants per 45 gallon container so bout 6 gallon per plant. Right Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2013)

only 16 eh hahah fuck yeah hemlock man that's gonna be a tidy lump of sticky icky! where's them pics at man!?! was there much purple to them? probably not in your heat but i'd hope for some at least lol.


the hash is dry. it smells like, well, a lot of types of weed but mostly sweet haha 



might have a bit of plant matter to it but it's still wrecking me good and proper lol


----------



## SupaM (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful Don!!! ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2013)

could have been better to be honest but it's still pretty good. i've put 10 grams aside to make some canna caps and weed beer


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 24, 2013)

OK here they are Purple Sensi Star x 2 Toke from my Brother from another Mother Don Gin And Ton............They purpled up very nice. Very Sticky buds and a GREAT hash plant. Trim is all covered with massivive tricombs . On the screens now looks like I'll average just under an OZ A plant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2013)

my goon from another poon! frosty sticky purple goodness my friend dunno if you noticed but there's some guy in those pics!!  

guessing an oz a plant is a bit lower than you normally get though right? i'm pretty certain the huge trichs come from the 2 toke side as the last run i did had much the same. there's gold in them there hills! I've got another 6 on the go now, looking for a yummy mummy.

left PK BX right SSB 

dolce rosso clone, man i wish weed clones rooted that fast.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> could have been better to be honest but it's still pretty good. i've put 10 grams aside to make some canna caps and weed beer


Canna caps?? Wits that? Hash looks tasty mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2013)

mix of coconut oil an extract of soy put in capsules.  edibles without the calories lmao 

cheers Rasc! you still got that dippy going lad? i'm still savouring the last of it


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2013)

Damn man, every-time I see your new posts of your sanctuary, it really is incredible how you have it all setup. How long was that room in the works before you really got it dialed in?


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey don just read through the thread. I just acquired a bunch of dog seeds and was wondering what different phenols there were to look out for. Got about 2 dozen so ill have a bunch to choose from. 

Glad to see you starting back up too!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 25, 2013)

sad tidings don, the dog is dead, may it rest in peace


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

reminds me, I need to pot my tom clone as the roots are almost coming out the shot glass, lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> my goon from another poon! frosty sticky purple goodness my friend dunno if you noticed but there's some guy in those pics!!
> 
> guessing an oz a plant is a bit lower than you normally get though right? i'm pretty certain the huge trichs come from the 2 toke side as the last run i did had much the same. there's gold in them there hills! I've got another 6 on the go now, looking for a yummy mummy.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Hey don just read through the thread. I just acquired a bunch of dog seeds and was wondering what different phenols there were to look out for. Got about 2 dozen so ill have a bunch to choose from.
> 
> Glad to see you starting back up too!


I got a dog pheno that smells and tastes just like casey jones lol, till i get my casey cut bk itsa lovely addition to my garden. Just planted 3 or 4 doggys so ill see what I get there.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks! Ill do an indepth journal/report on it as soon as I start it up. Start logging phenos.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Damn man, every-time I see your new posts of your sanctuary, it really is incredible how you have it all setup. How long was that room in the works before you really got it dialed in?


Hemlocks op is pretty badass i have to say. me n my lady got the grand tour! and i got the shock of my life haha remember that hem? your buddy appeared like a ninja. i was ready to bolt hahaaaa


budbro18 said:


> Hey don just read through the thread. I just acquired a bunch of dog seeds and was wondering what different phenols there were to look out for. Got about 2 dozen so ill have a bunch to choose from.
> Glad to see you starting back up too!


the whole thread!? i wish I had time, i barely keep up with journals. ty tho. & grats on those dog pips they're hard to come by these days. as for pheno's, it's pretty tight and uniform. can I ask tho did you buy the pips from BB or has someone made them and passed them on? kinda hard to advise on pheno's if they didn't come from BB, that said I have run a load of dog pips and not had a bad pheno 


papapayne said:


> sad tidings don, the dog is dead, may it rest in peace


 what happened man? 


DST said:


> reminds me, I need to pot my tom clone as the roots are almost coming out the shot glass, lol.


mine's a little droopy today but still good. i was surprised to see one of the flowers has still developed a mini tommy!? in it's unrooted state no less. this bitch is hardcore.


mr west said:


> I got a dog pheno that smells and tastes just like casey jones lol, till i get my casey cut bk itsa lovely addition to my garden. Just planted 3 or 4 doggys so ill see what I get there.


I was just thinking about dog's gone by. the original two and the last couple one real ECSD leaning at 12 weeks but intensely fruity fuel funk mmmm


I think i mentioned a while back cindy up north has access to the scottie dog and a new clone cut doing the rounds up there.

right that seals it. all this talk of dog.... I'm away to pop a load. BOOM


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2013)

pop a load BOOM lol, sounds like me in the mornings.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2013)

there's several meaning's in there i'm sure hahahaah

::<<<<<<<<<<<Deep blue


----------



## papapayne (Sep 25, 2013)

Long story short, it germinated and popped up out the rockwool cube about 1/2 inch and froze there with the seed still solid and clamped down tight. I gave it a few days to lose the shell on its on, but it made 0 changes. I used some tweezers and broke the seed open, left it alone for 2 days, no growth or any movement of any sort. Finally took the seed cap entirely off. When I did I could tell there were no leaves formed up. Its been a few days since then and it shriveled up and died 

The pks and SSB is doing great though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2013)

gutted  well, i have one pip left of the old stock and it's in paper towel germing, fingers crossed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2013)

popped 4x QQ x DOG. 3x 2Toke x Dog. and the last old dog pip from the original batch. i'm really looking forward to the new year that round should be killer.

almost forgot 4 sweet n sour. Smelly cherry male x Larry OG x Sour D x Chem D female.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

oooo er missus, last of the old school batch eh. fingers crossed for a keeper.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2013)

I know man I'm praying for that first pheno again.have you any old pips from waaay back?


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

Yesh sir....a couple shnaggled away.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 25, 2013)

Smelly cherry male x Larry OG x Sour D x Chem D female.......HMMMMMMMMM ..... sounds tastie!!!!!!!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 25, 2013)

that does sound tasty! Can't wait to see more of your guys BB plants. I am tryin to get some money together to get some seeds from BB. I mean I want all the BB strains, but dog, deep psychosis, and deep blue really call my name.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 25, 2013)

> the whole thread!? i wish I had time, i barely keep up with journals. ty tho. & grats on those dog pips they're hard to come by these days. as for pheno's, it's pretty tight and uniform. can I ask tho did you buy the pips from BB or has someone made them and passed them on? kinda hard to advise on pheno's if they didn't come from BB, that said I have run a load of dog pips and not had a bad pheno


Yeah took me about 2 days of on and off reading. Had some spare time. As for the seeds theyre original stock from BB. A friend got a bunch cause he runs from seed and he said that he got a few herms and that for his set up (25+ plants per room) he didnt have the time to pick off pollen sacks. And since he doesnt take clones he just set em aside for me. Im really excited to run them. Even the herm ones cause that just means more seeds! And since i run fewer plants than he does i can take the couple minutes to pull off a banana here or there.

What kinda yield were you pullin off of them?? Cause thats my main concern at this point. I know its gonna be some kill but is it gonna pay the bills. hahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Smelly cherry male x Larry OG x Sour D x Chem D female.......HMMMMMMMMM ..... sounds tastie!!!!!!!


ya daaaamn right  you want a few? pheno's are a bit all over but they would be with the parentage... mostly fuelly/lemony fist sized nuggets. couple 10+weekers though. 


papapayne said:


> that does sound tasty! Can't wait to see more of your guys BB plants. I am tryin to get some money together to get some seeds from BB. I mean I want all the BB strains, but dog, deep psychosis, and deep blue really call my name.


i hear that! all three of those are excellent. my personal out the three is deep blue. if the world smelled like that for the rest of eternity i don't think anyone would complain. 



budbro18 said:


> Yeah took me about 2 days of on and off reading. Had some spare time. As for the seeds theyre original stock from BB. A friend got a bunch cause he runs from seed and he said that he got a few herms and that for his set up (25+ plants per room) he didnt have the time to pick off pollen sacks. And since he doesnt take clones he just set em aside for me. Im really excited to run them. Even the herm ones cause that just means more seeds! And since i run fewer plants than he does i can take the couple minutes to pull off a banana here or there.
> 
> What kinda yield were you pullin off of them?? Cause thats my main concern at this point. I know its gonna be some kill but is it gonna pay the bills. hahaha.


Cool, you should have a great time hunting that keeper or should i say deciding which few hahah. with the dog we've found that once you pluck those few bananas the clones generally don't produce them when flowered. and those bananas make for nice carbon copy pips if you forget to nip em out.

Dog is a nice yielder for sure. and as far as bag appeal and high go it generally goes for top dollar anywhere. though most these guys don't let it go lol. me i have to i can't smoke it without being a space cadet for a couple hours.



my bairns have there second set of crinkle cut leaves on em. blast off imminent.


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2013)

Heres the pheno i lost and are looking for again...















twas a lovely tasting plant too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

Shexy mamma jamma weshty. well if we're having a dog nostalgia moment i'll chuck some pics up laters


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah I'd love a few of those pips. Heres Tony on Strickly come dancing http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01hd807


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2013)

I planted all but one of my 2010 stock and a couple of s1's from i cant remember which pheno dog but like someone jus said every one a winner.


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh yeah im reminiscing, cuz i aint had a dog in my tent for too long.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

i'll get to it mate. tony still in his golf shorts haha!! his instructors a bit of alright eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

WOOF WOOF


This couple look like your pheno your after westy







this is the one i'm chasing


this one is more headband leaning


how i miss em


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2013)

yep that headband leaning one looks like the one i got atm, did it stink like casey?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

not really as far as i can remember which is as far as about 10am


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2013)

Quite a memroble smell, i love it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

i've not really smelled much casey. i grew a couple but didn't take well to the high so i just got shot quick.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 26, 2013)

Damn man those DOGs look amazing! Im savin those pictures for further reference. I hope i get that chunky lookin bitch that mr west got hahaha.

that shits making my nose tingle and my eyes water, i can almost smell the sour/chem from over here! 

Ill def be usin the nanners for some home made S1s, and i heard that too, that they stop loosing them after you clone.

Cant wait! Ill toss some pictures up here once they start. Just waitin on a new carbon filter so i dont stink up the block.

Thanks again for the info guys. There isnt too much shit about this strain on here. Let alone a well put together journal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

yeah man looking at that pheno's similarities it was deffo sour chem leaning. mine went about 12 weeks but it was worth the wait. buds looked silver by the time it was done!

throw your pics up here for sure and a good filter is 100% a must! there's a couple of threads out there on the dog and the 600 breeding thread has a load of pics of BB's gear 

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2013)

and a good filter is 100% a must!.........Well that and a good Fan...LOLOLOLOLOOLOOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

lol.... funny you should say that i'm going to rig my little one up tomorrow for the seedlings


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol.... funny you should say that i'm going to rig my little one up tomorrow for the seedlings


Still awake r ya. Good on ya. Got anymore Liver x Cherry Cheese? I need some.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

hahaha it's only 10:45 man. although i am heading to bed. got a 7.15am start at an ICT exhibition tomorrow. 

yeah i should have some of the original stock man


----------



## SupaM (Sep 26, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Got anymore Liver x Cherry Cheese? I need some.


Shiiiiiiiiiit, me too!!! Sounds Deelish! ATB!


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 26, 2013)

I need some dog kush in my scedule dgt lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 26, 2013)

i miss the dog too, i hope to get a doggish pheno out of my blue pits, not sure if i have any dog beans left


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 26, 2013)

awwww no fair man lol


----------



## SupaM (Sep 26, 2013)

So glad I was 'gifted' a few....ATB!


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 26, 2013)

Same! generous people man. got 25 of em for the free. gonna make some more outta any herms. maybe even fuck with some STS so ill have seeds a plenty. haha


----------



## rasclot (Sep 28, 2013)

Still got the dippy mate she's in full bloom at the min n all this talk of dog il have to find sum pics of the beaut still got ur last dog u had mate been flowering for 2 weeks all the cuttings have been shared out so should be safe for a good while


----------



## rasclot (Sep 28, 2013)

This dog is wot it's all about I thought miss it so much 









My mouths watering lookin at these!! 5oz per plant every time!! I'm gonna cry lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2013)

Great Looking Ras!!!!


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 28, 2013)

mate thats gawjus man


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha it's only 10:45 man. although i am heading to bed. got a 7.15am start at an ICT exhibition tomorrow.
> 
> yeah i should have some of the original stock man


Maybe the fairy will bring me some


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Still got the dippy mate she's in full bloom at the min n all this talk of dog il have to find sum pics of the beaut still got ur last dog u had mate been flowering for 2 weeks all the cuttings have been shared out so should be safe for a good while


nice one Rasc lad. no signs of pm or owt? well mustn't be lol that dippy is some euphoric shit.


rasclot said:


> This dog is wot it's all about I thought miss it so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man me too that was some fuckin pheno eh.


Hemlock said:


> Maybe the fairy will bring me some


oh i reckon there's a chance


----------



## ghb (Sep 28, 2013)

i'd have to agree don, that is some phone alright! i've not seen another like it.

any progress with your set-up yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2013)

Am not really ready to get the babies under the 600 just yet, I reckon ill be ready to make the first mainline cut this week and looks like all the assorted dogs n crosses have germed. I've got a couple of weeks to swap out the twin cool tube for the single hood. Going to work on the mother area next. Just going to be a wood frame n panda film like. 

Went to get gta from town and its sold out everywhere. Mate works there so he's going to buy me one on his staff discount. Knocks a tenner off. 

Canna cookies, cana oil/ caps tomorrow.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 28, 2013)

No pm mate I reckon the heat wave killed anything on there wen they were outside for 3 weeks all is lookin good havin a bit of a mare tryin to support the dippy at the min got a pea net in there n it's all collapsed on it lol pics later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2013)

hahah happy days eh ish just strap another net on top maybe? i just cable tied mine to the tent poles.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2013)

just planted 4x black ss and 4 x sour cherry with 3x engineers dream s1's. for the new ytear I want some purple in my garden lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2013)

Don are the pk bx back crossed to the jtr or psycho?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

To the pk mate. Not really sure what to expect probably foosty heavy. I'm hoping for nice purple's put of the SSB's too or may e a bluey purp.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2013)

SSB? man my memory's shot to bits lol. super sour bubble ?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 29, 2013)

super smelly berry.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeaaaa....so the lights are coming out soon. Waiting with anticipation. I'm curious to see what the SSB will turn out like. Sounds like it should be some nice dank. I feel like I've said that before...wait I did...LOL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah I reckon so too hopefully! They'll be getting topped in a day or so. It's going to be fun going from zero plants to more than a couple lol if I keep two cuts of each and get a good ratio I'll be swamped.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey don, can you remind me again ssb is smelly berry x smelly cherry right? If so, whats the history on the smelly berry?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah that's right papa http://www.ugorg.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=185


----------



## papapayne (Sep 29, 2013)

my oh my that does sound nice! Can't wait to get some budding!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

Canna caps


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2013)

have u tried em yet donny?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

Na mate I'm too pussy  I ain't got time to be baked for that long these days. Between work n the gym and what seems like an endless list of shit to do. I'm giving one to mate later to test drive.


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah there was a time any type of pill would of gone done my neck without hesitation. Now days the thought of being out of control makes me weary.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2013)

bambino's will do that to ya lad.


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2013)

To be honest growing pot calmed me down, may of been a coincidence that i met the princess the same year and the rest they say is history lol.


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2013)

unlucky last night don, had they brought a full compliment of fans i doubt it would have finished the way it did.

we were lucky in the end but i aint complaining lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2013)

hahah unlucky. naa mate we were fucking dogshit first half. should have been 4-5 goals to ya's we were just totally snuffed out. remy playing to get the ball out never mind attack goal  if we start our next few games like that we're done for. lukaka had a cracking game. he's a great player. 








*Liverpool**(h)*          Sun
27-Oct
1.30pm
_*Sky*_





mackems(a)         Wed
30-Oct
COC4
_*Sky*_






*Manchester City**(h)*         Sat
02-Nov
12.45pm
_*BT*_





*Chelsea**(h)*         Sun
10-Nov
12.00pm
_*Sky*_





Spurs 

I'm seriously worried about the derby like


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2013)

nice football tops.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2013)

Second one's a bit shit!


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey, unlucky in football teams, lucky in love. gonna be a good relegation battle come end of season lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2013)

aye the battle at the bottom is usually more entertaining than the top though this year is anyone's guess for that. i reckon arsenal will take it then liverpool 2nd. 

see palace are right in it m8


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2013)

I know I am biased, but I quite like the Liverpool kit...some nice design features to it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2013)

funnily enough i like their third strip


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2013)

to be honest don i think the derby is the only game you should be fancying out of that lot. they will struggle this season i reckon, shame dicanio went when he did, i love looking forward to the motd interviews 

lukaku, what great business by martinez!, we won't be able to afford him but he's already a bit of a legend after 5 games.

i actually miss the relegation battles of old, westy you have a lot to look forward to lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2013)

aye you're right there man. kev ball at the helm i reckon we should take it. depends which team turn out though. on our day we can take the big teams but those days are like 1 in a month of sundays but then sunderland aren't a big team psml...

i generally avoid the last day and watch the motd where they mix all the goals/games right to the death.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 1, 2013)

Check out this comet ison mate its not lookin good for us there's no news on it think the media don't want people to know but this thing could fuck us up YouTube it! Sat here tripping out about it stoned wot do u thinks goin on?


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks interesting! Im just glad im in the USA cause i got my guns to keep me safe if SHTF hahaha

always love a good "conspiracy theory" if you will.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2013)

What you talking bout? meteors?!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 1, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VvYkzTDKsRY


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2013)

a good tin foil hat will protect you ras, want me to make you one?


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

I like the comments below that video.....like: "try having the software at the right scale" it missed Mars by 7 million miles, lmfao....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2013)

as usual i'm skeptical lol....


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

As long as they ain't stealing weed from my jars I am all good....


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2013)

you can borrow my hat ras no bother lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2013)

ZOMG can they do that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2013)

nice hat westy  was that from FDD's competition?


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

looking nice and clean shaven there Fred. Nice millinery work lad!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2013)

the hat was made on my 31st birthday nine years ago, see the birthday bloomers on the sofa behind me? lol


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

Ah, so that's why you look so fresh faced, hehe.....


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2013)

you know how quick tens years goes, I had more teeth then lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nU4OIAYwo5g]http://youtu.be/nU4OIAYwo5g[/video]

i might have got a bit excited and popped too many lol...


Can really see the difference in the PK to the SSB in the last pic


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

Popped to many...I doubt it lad you can never have too many!!!!!

And West, I have known you nearly 4 and a bit years, so yeh, 10 years flies by....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2013)

Man there's another 4 waiting on getting potted too lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL looking good westy!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

I won't go into my current numbers......


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Man there's another 4 waiting on getting potted too lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh whats puzzling you is the nature of our game....Oh yeah.. woo woo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2013)

I rode a tank, held a Generals rank!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 2, 2013)

I rode a tank
Held a general's rank
When the blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah
(woo woo, woo woo)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2013)

Ooh wooo oooh woooooh!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2013)

Just cuz ya fit now don, please dont walk my legs off at the cup. )


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

I reckon Westy should get a bike for the week, ....better bring the tinfoil hat then lad, might come in handy!

oh, and there will be early morning Aerobic sessions and bell ringing before we open the booth this year.....it's all about getting motivated, lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2013)

lol mate after last time i reckon we sit down a bit more, my plates were screaming at me by the end of the week. i'm well looking forward to it though!

bike!?1 maybe we should get one of them like jig had in his thread with the barrow bit and i'll cycle with westy in the trailer!


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

were are going to be buying one of these in the next few weeks I think....






cost about a bag of sand...for a bike with a box, ffs (and they are the better priced ones!!!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2013)

dude tell me you're going to paint flames down the sides!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol mate after last time i reckon we sit down a bit more, my plates were screaming at me by the end of the week. i'm well looking forward to it though!
> 
> bike!?1 maybe we should get one of them like jig had in his thread with the barrow bit and i'll cycle with westy in the trailer!


thats awesome, please can we do that save an old crips legs.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

no need to paint flames...the thing will have flames coming out the back when I am on it, haha.....so what did you lads think of the couch I was looking at? don't think i got a reply.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2013)

sorry chief i was on the move.can;t seem to find the link to the sofa now, fire it through again mate.

just had a look at the pics of the digs too. the two doubles are in the same room!? westy I suggest you bring earplugs.

EDIT: there's a room with two doubles and a separate with another lol. you may still need earplugs


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2013)

well if anyone else joins ya, they'll need ear plugs...or just need to smoke a bit more to be comatosed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2013)

kool. maybe bikes are a good plan you know it's 3km to the cup from digs. then again baked i dunno if i could cope with the road systems


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2013)

DST said:


> well if anyone else joins ya, they'll need ear plugs...or just need to smoke a bit more to be comatosed.



why do you snore don?


how big is the booth dst, are you gonna have room for couches and the BBBAB? (breeders boutique bad ass bike)

if so i say go for it, giving somebody somewhere comfortable to sit while they try a bong of dog could go a long way, on the other hand you may not be able to get rid of some people lol.


dog bong 

you'll be carting them out on the bike


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2013)

Mental image of a pile of fools on green out!

lol


----------



## SupaM (Oct 2, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Mental image of a pile of fools on green out!
> 
> lol


Wish I could be amongst the fools for this one lol ATB!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2013)

id reply but hatty wont let me


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2013)

Thats the babe up for her bath now thank fsm. Shes learnt the phrase "stop it, stop it now!!!" Bless her lol. I havent riden a bike in over ten years so ill be shit to start lol, maybe a trike would suit me better.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2013)

http://macbike.nl/en/bike-rental/ for 25e a day may aswell get a car lol


----------



## rasclot (Oct 2, 2013)

mr west said:


> you can borrow my hat ras no bother lol.


Lol westy funny as!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL never seen the jerry curl version of the tin foil hat


----------



## SupaM (Oct 2, 2013)

papapayne said:


> LOL never seen the jerry curl version of the tin foil hat


LOL that's more Hershey kiss than jheri curl...too funny West! ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2013)

Maybe a chile pepper


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2013)

I think his heads turned into a silver pumpkin!!! lol...

And Fred, where the hell you getting 25 euro a day, lol. It's 9.75 euro for a day hire, then 6 euro for each extra day. So for 6 days about &#8364;39.75 to be precise.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm still worried about navigating baked out my nut lol. 

Weed cookie for breakfast. I've got that half droopy eye thing going on. Visine on standby...


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2013)

Theres bike lanes everywhere you bunch of pusseys, lol. This is the Dam, not central London.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd prefer london. I know who's got right of way for a start. And it'll be pitch black in November. 

Should be a giggle at least


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2013)

LMAO yuo guys are too funny lol, what ya talking bout don least u gfota a bike and ride it. Last time i rode a bike was easy ten year ago and it propper fucked me up lol but i was riding round northamptonshire and its a bit hilly. Dam is flat the right only slight risk of falling into a canal


----------



## ghb (Oct 3, 2013)

i drove a 32ft camper round the dam, being stoned really helped, if in doubt get on the tram lines!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh what a nite last night. My buddy got back from out west and brought me 16 grams of different oils. So of the as high as 93% THC. So we got the oil rig out and fuk me we stared at noon and at 6pm I was DOWN for a nap, woke up 12 hours late but feeling GREAT. Love the DABS


----------



## SupaM (Oct 3, 2013)

Definitely interested in trying some oil....ever since I saw some nugs dipped in it years ago lol ATB!


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2013)

If in doubt, definitely DO NOT get on the tram lines, especially on a bike. 1/ bike tyres notoriously disappear down tracks, leaving the bike going one way - the same way as the track - and you going the other way.....and 2/ if you do fall and there is a tram coming (either way), then it's lights out, games a bogey!!!
I have seriously fukked myself up doing this in the past. Unless on 4 wheels, this is the only place I would advise you not to ris cycling.



ghb said:


> i drove a 32ft camper round the dam, being stoned really helped, if in doubt get on the tram lines!


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2013)

DST said:


> I think his heads turned into a silver pumpkin!!! lol...
> 
> And Fred, where the hell you getting 25 euro a day, lol. It's 9.75 euro for a day hire, then 6 euro for each extra day. So for 6 days about 39.75 to be precise.


so will u and donny have the bikes all ready for when i get there on sat afternoon?


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2013)

Not sure, but the bike rental is at the train station anyway.....just remember and get the train to the Dam and not to Vlissingen, lmfao....


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2013)

Dont remind me, im still haunted by the helplessness off speeding passed stations i couldnt pronounce lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2013)

as a suggestion, give away bottles of water with the BB logo. cottonmouth will be rampant.


cof


----------



## ghb (Oct 3, 2013)

just make sure you have 5000 stickers with the bb logo on, instant marketing lol. 

how many 6ers are making it to the cup this year then? anybody coming from america?


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 3, 2013)

Have fun on the trip guys!!!!!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 3, 2013)

Here's sum pics of the bloom room 

Dog

Panama last run of this wasn't to keen on flavour


dippy




ive changed my nutes n coco to plant magic seems pretty good so far


----------



## papapayne (Oct 3, 2013)

Those are looking great man! Hows the dipsy taste?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 3, 2013)

It tastes pungent with a cheese that slaps u in the face


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2013)

hahaha ras i just changed bk to canna from plant majic lmao, i bought 5ltrs of it and had to use it all ffs but i prefer canna.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 3, 2013)

Thought I'd give it a go was there much difference mate?


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2013)

wsell it took me about a year or so to get through the 5ltrs and i noticed more difs in my grow with it than with canna.


----------



## indikat (Oct 3, 2013)

anyone growin out the beautiful blue pit with act or is it just me......fuk I wish those clones I took and posted to a friend survived or are all blue pits fukin monsters......this is what they are outgrowing in my flower tent...psychosis, exodus and livers all clone only s and is pissing on amnesia haze which is a lovely frosty plant in its own right......don D respect your genetics are very impressive to this grower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2013)

fuckin BOOM room never mind bloom Rasc! nice fat cola's lolling about all over. nice work m8. how sexy is that dippy man, it's like foxtail city. i love seeing colas like ears of corn.

@Indi,

welcome man, DST's your man


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2013)

Indi, check out some of "whodatnations" grows, he's been doing Blue Pit a couple of times, and he does most things justice to be fair.

This is my keeper Blue Pit, got a buddy with a full room growing these....










And the same pheno outside....





it's the one on the right of the group shot....






And for anyone who is interested. Blue Pit F2 release will be in the next 24 hours pre release with a nice offer attached.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2013)

as if on cue! on point more like. those are beauties lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2013)

it's like you guys are filling in for my friday pr0n slot.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2013)

always glad to be of service mate

up at 7;30 this morning and it was pitch black...rain like you expected Noah to see, ffs. I been keeping my veg plants out on the balcony during the day this week (much to the wifes disgust!), not today though me thinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2013)

Aye autumn is mos def here. Never mind its always sunny in das stinkleroom eh 

Decided against a weed cookie today. Was a bit intense at work. It wasn't unnoticed either lol


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2013)

I have still got 1 choco spaceycupcake left and likewise, do I want to right my day off, or not??

It mould watch in the greenhouse some little bits appearing but not too bad, 93% humidity doesnt really help....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2013)

it was a bit too intense for work i have to say. not unbearable but definitely a bit much. 

you not got a dehumidifier in the stinky room you can run a cord to the greenhouse with?


----------



## SupaM (Oct 4, 2013)

Morning, Gents! Happy Friday ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2013)

indeedy Supa! have a great weekend man


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2013)

s'morgens SupaM!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2013)

indikat said:


> anyone growin out the beautiful blue pit with act or is it just me......fuk I wish those clones I took and posted to a friend survived or are all blue pits fukin monsters......this is what they are outgrowing in my flower tent...psychosis, exodus and livers all clone only s and is pissing on amnesia haze which is a lovely frosty plant in its own right......don D respect your genetics are very impressive to this grower



ACT as in "aerated compost tea"? Yes sir I did dat. Look in my threads started by section, the back at it and flying circus journals got BP in them,,, ghb also has a bp journal. 




So BP is now available  Id shout it from the rooftop but Im afraid no one would hear me but the donkeys. Surprise surprise I havnt kept clones, oh well opens up the door for me to grow more BB stuff... Im gonna brows the options today. 


Hey don a while ago I think I accidentally un-subbed on my phone,,, hard to hit those tiny links,, but when it happened I couldnt figure out which thread it was. 
Anywho you gotta deal with me meow. 

Hope errrbody is having a good friday.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 4, 2013)

I admire the blue pit. I remember seeing in this fucker's journal. What was his name oh whodat. lol. Messing man. That might be my next BB pick up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2013)

Blue Pit's not available yet  hopefully by end of the day if not this evening. been a bit of a lost weekend. didn't get yem from friday til 6am saturday morning. great laugh kicking it with some mates i'd not partied with in time. terrified to look at the bank kinda weekend... 

I was sat spangled having a beer waiting for the gas engineer to turn up at 10am lol. still wired, i had a weed cookie to bring things back to level and sent myself reeling. the gas bloke turned up and i was so pink eyed he just burst out laughing. then the missus txt to say so looks like everyone who was invited has said yes. Apparently I'd agreed to cook for 9 peeps on saturday night. so instead of sleeping it off i spent all day cooking ffs, managed it just. bodies just getting back to semi normal. mind will be midweek or so.


welcome back Who! i do that regularly, my sausage fingers and tiny buttons don't mix either lol

canna cap report came back as nice and stoney all day high. not as strong as the cookies.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2013)

Good Morning Don mate. So Tony got kicked off the Dancing show 1st off..LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. I'm off to the PGA tour school again with the young Mr Jacklin, this week will be 4 rounds top 30 go to the next stage.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2013)

probably for the best hemlock. that shows god awful. reality tv really grates on me. reality lol they wouldn't know it if it bit them. though i imagine Mr Jacklin is as he seems, a normal individual. probably why they chucked him off first. they can smell when you're not their kind.

good luck on the PGA tour man


----------



## rasclot (Oct 7, 2013)

Alright don mate u got any pics of the smelly fingers? doin them round a friends house at the min n can't remember wot she was like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

View attachment 2850208


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2013)

Some damn fine nugs there Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

For sure who! Its deffo on the revisit list that one.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 8, 2013)

Noyce, Don!ATB!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 8, 2013)

damn thats sexy! whats the lineage of that sexy bitch!

I always was wondering don, on the PK It seems 1 of mine is gonna be very strongly sativa leaning, the other 2 seems more hybrid. I was wondering if the lemon pledge pheno is more sativa or more hybrid? Also, I hear so much about the lemon pheno, but haven't really heard much about the other phenotypes. Care to enlighten me?

papa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Noyce, Don!ATB!


cheers! SupaM


papapayne said:


> damn thats sexy! whats the lineage of that sexy bitch!
> 
> I always was wondering don, on the PK It seems 1 of mine is gonna be very strongly sativa leaning, the other 2 seems more hybrid. I was wondering if the lemon pledge pheno is more sativa or more hybrid? Also, I hear so much about the lemon pheno, but haven't really heard much about the other phenotypes. Care to enlighten me?
> 
> papa


sup papa, 

the strong satty leaner will lean more to the jack the ripper side of things i would suspect. the lemon pledge pheno is more hybrid but still retains the reek of lemons from that JTR side. but with the Ooompf of psychosis in there too. it's still in my top three smokes of all time. the psycho leaning more foisty pheno is not to be underestimated either. it's pretty heavy indica. like i say the preferred cut imo at least is the marriage of the two.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 8, 2013)

Ah ok then. Thanks for the info! I suspect I will end up keeping any female phenotypes of both the ssb and pk. They were all a tad bit slow due to me using rockwool cubes to start them and not being able to keep moisture levels correct. They are doing great now that they are all in soil though. 

Considering all of the plants I have seen from your gardens, and the other BB gardens, the fact that pk is in your top 3 is pretty exciting! 

Thanks again mate,

stay lit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha yeah I was going to say I'd take cuts of all the ladies

I'm really keen to see the SSB's. Its just the first run but I'm hopeful for a great bunch of pheno's. Should be pink frosty n fruity. Seems to be my thing pink n fruity lol I'll have to be careful of I'll get myself a reputation lmao.

I was going to say hope you get a great pk but I know you'll be happy man.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 8, 2013)

Yea the lemon pledge sounds great, but hearing you say there's a strong indica leaning one as well, secretly hoping I get one of those to lol. I'd love to get a strong couch lock indica strain. I wont be killing any of them, even males. If I get a male I am going to set up a tent in my living room to collect some pollen. 

Yea its exciting to be in on the ground floor on the SSB. So far mine are looking all pretty indica dominant, nice fat leaves, super tight nodes, and its got a thick stem for how small they are. Think I am on my second set of 7 fingered leaves. If you want I can throw pics up in here of them?


----------



## papapayne (Oct 8, 2013)

I will try to find some pics of the kiwi strain I grew. Even in veg the hairs were pink lol. It NEVER had white hairs. Fully pink. Was the only plant my crazy ex wife ever liked lol. Was pink from 20 feet away


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

Kiwi as in NZ yeah? Bright pink pistils eh. Cool I do love looking at super macros of the trichs when they're full of colour. Like alien landscapes. I'm fucking high haha that took me 20 mins to type


----------



## papapayne (Oct 8, 2013)

Yea scissor hash from trimmin my outdoor is kickin my ass lol.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 8, 2013)

yea the guy i got it from said it was from NZ. It was super fuel tasting. Would make ya pucker up when you hit it lol. Took a crazy long time to flower, didnt chop it till like November.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 8, 2013)

whats going down D?i gave it a wee break so im going to be back trolling an shiz,hows you mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2013)

papapayne said:


> yea the guy i got it from said it was from NZ. It was super fuel tasting. Would make ya pucker up when you hit it lol. Took a crazy long time to flower, didnt chop it till like November.


hahahh like chewing a lime slice post tequila. it'd likely be some landrace living at crazy altitude in NZ. you keep it round?

i'm looking forward to some sour fuelly goodness from the sweet n sours i put in. they were like fist sized balls of lemony petrol last time. think thats from the larry and chem dawg side.


drgrowshit said:


> whats going down D?i gave it a wee break so im going to be back trolling an shiz,hows you mate?


hi man, was just wondering about you. had a word from another guy up your end. our old pal cinders sees the beak this morgen. 

I'm good, just topped a few of the bairns this morning. the SSB's look rampant. usually means they'll be male lol. i hope not though, node space looks great and plenty of vigour. 

what's good with you Dr?


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2013)

The lemon pledge cut is hybrid but the taste could come out in either


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2013)

now im sitting alone in my panties all wadded up cuz I don't have any budpron Donnie. is the government secretly watching us now that they got all this time to watch, what happened to all da porn Donnie?lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2013)

you been gone too long sugar. i ripped it all out. had a bout of PM and had to wipe down. won't be any nugpr0n til the other side of xmas


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

Sparing a though for cinders  I hope it works out as best as it possibly can.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2013)

Still waiting on word who. Hope he's out getting sauced up celebrating.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2013)

No reply from the lad. Guess its bad news. Gutted.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 9, 2013)

Nah I didn't keep it around. Sometimes I think I should have, but all in all, Its not one of my dearly mourned strains I have killed off. It didn't yield all that well. It got HUGE, but it had horrible node spacing, and with the long flower time it wasn't worth it. I think my largest one was in a 55 gallon barrel, it got probably 10 foot but only gave me around 10 ozs. Just to show the perspective, my kings kush that was 8 foot tall and probably 6 foot wide in a 55 gallon barrel gave 3 pounds of large nugs and several pounds of amazing trim to make hash with Yea it looked cool, but wasn't for me. I have some veg pics I can show you, haven't tracked down flower ones yet.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope that those of you on the east side of the pond are prepared

from _The Daily Mail_

The last glimpse of autumn: Beautiful Britain braced for 50mph Arctic blast that will send temperatures tumbling to below zero 


cof


----------



## Bertie Bassett (Oct 9, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I hope that those of you on the east side of the pond are prepared
> 
> from _The Daily Mail_
> 
> ...


Time to bust out more bulbs!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Nah I didn't keep it around. Sometimes I think I should have, but all in all, Its not one of my dearly mourned strains I have killed off. It didn't yield all that well. It got HUGE, but it had horrible node spacing, and with the long flower time it wasn't worth it. I think my largest one was in a 55 gallon barrel, it got probably 10 foot but only gave me around 10 ozs. Just to show the perspective, my kings kush that was 8 foot tall and probably 6 foot wide in a 55 gallon barrel gave 3 pounds of large nugs and several pounds of amazing trim to make hash with Yea it looked cool, but wasn't for me. I have some veg pics I can show you, haven't tracked down flower ones yet.


ahhh yes the downsides to heirloom sativa's they're a bitch to manage and don't usually yield well. and if the smoke is not to your taste it's cut. i've waqsted many and i mean many months on long ass flowerinbg sativa's to be both gutted and elated at the results. panama red for example. top smoke. mind blowing high. 6.5 months to flower. gage greens columbian black. 3 months in and it's gangly fucking scrub brush popped about a billion banana's. node spacing was comporable to bamboo. 

pure sativa's are an amazing high but the labour to get there is hard work. 90/10 hybrids are a different story. the dippy ellsy and smelly fingerez clocked about 11-12 weeks but both were excellent high and flavour. 


curious old fart said:


> I hope that those of you on the east side of the pond are prepared
> 
> from _The Daily Mail_
> 
> ...


hahah cof this is only just the beginning. up north we're used to those winds and cold the southerners will be crying into hot waterbottles in less than double figure centigrade lol


Bertie Bassett said:


> Time to bust out more bulbs!


it won't be long bertrum! second veg box will be knocked up this weekend. just need some panda film and a length of 2x2. got the hood and bulb 



topped out the bigger seedlings last night. was tempted just to bend and tie them ala whodat but decided to chop instead.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2013)

Still no word from Cinders then lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2013)

no mate


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2013)

that's nae good. perhaps if we look on the bright side he may actually just be hungover and unable to reply.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2013)

aye I was hoping so. said as much in a txt to him. his missus might reply i guess


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2013)

what the fuck happened to cinderz? PLEASE CINDERS PLEASE be alive! oh my gawd he was soooo sweet and such an amazing grower with the most incredible positive personalitly ...we were such great friends and then he just disappeared!! and he was so funny and such a nice guy. Ill be praying a praying for his safety. Hoping that he will make it back from the depths of hell. sorry I must go now, my husband is chasing me around the house with a cucumber and butcher knife.lol Have a swell day. ill take some veg porn donnzie, would love to see what you got in the works this holidayze seasone. peace out lil bro.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 11, 2013)

Don what was the genetics on the smelly fingers again? I remember her loveliness just not her genetics. 

Damn west take it easy killer. Hahahah.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what the fuck happened to cinderz? PLEASE CINDERS PLEASE be alive! oh my gawd he was soooo sweet and such an amazing grower with the most incredible positive personalitly ...we were such great friends and then he just disappeared!! and he was so funny and such a nice guy. Ill be praying a praying for his safety. Hoping that he will make it back from the depths of hell. sorry I must go now, my husband is chasing me around the house with a cucumber and butcher knife.lol Have a swell day. ill take some veg porn donnzie, would love to see what you got in the works this holidayze seasone. peace out lil bro.


Hey Amber, he's alive but and I'm only guessing here by the lack of response he's had to do a bit at her majesties pleasure. He had loads going for him, social worker reports n stuff but I think previous for growing has tipped the balance. Don't worry tho, you can't keep a good cowboy down. He'll be back for sure. 

As for pics from me... Not happening I'm afraid. A recent security worry means the babes have gone on holiday.

stay lit 



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Don what was the genetics on the smelly fingers again? I remember her loveliness just not her genetics.
> 
> Damn west take it easy killer. Hahahah.


Hey kicks, its a smorgasbord of stuff man, exodus cheese, livers, black rose and various other stuff I can't think of right now, I've had a few... The bb site will give you all the back genetics


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 12, 2013)

Good Morning all, just back from another stage of the PGA qualifying school for the young Mr Jacklin. He passed and we are on to the next stage. I saw where Tony Jacklin was the first one voted of the show Strickly come dancing..LOL poor sod......Any News on Cinders


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey Hem,

you'll have to go dark soon or we'll see you live on the PGA lol that would be a trip eh. still no word from cinders mate. guessing he had to do a stint  

Well, it's weird having no plants again lol. and a pain in the arse having to take a bit out of the stash to bring home on the daily. hope the week passes quick. i want my babies back. i'm terrified the sitter will forget to water them or some shiz. they're in like 4oz coffee cups


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd have an alarm set to ring the guy everyday to make sure, lol....poor wee bairns.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2013)

well it's only been 3 days and i asked him on saturday night n he said they were fine but i doubt he's looked haha i'll be asking him tonight.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 14, 2013)

Yea I have tried having sitters before, seems like I have really retarded friends. Every time I have done it I regretted it and had to play doctor to get them healthy again


----------



## SupaM (Oct 14, 2013)

Stay on top of that Don! Remember what happened when ghb went on Holliday. ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2013)

hahah this guy does grow thankfully. but he's also got a baby and not a lot of time lol. i'm sure it'll be fine. famous last words.....


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hey Hem,
> 
> you'll have to go dark soon or we'll see you live on the PGA lol that would be a trip eh. still no word from cinders mate. guessing he had to do a stint
> 
> Well, it's weird having no plants again lol. and a pain in the arse having to take a bit out of the stash to bring home on the daily. hope the week passes quick. i want my babies back. i'm terrified the sitter will forget to water them or some shiz. they're in like 4oz coffee cups


Well good luck Mate sorry to hear bout cinders...Yeah i'll be on TV before ya know it..LOL... then the gig is up..LOL.. Sorry to hear bout your security concerns and I hope it works itself out in your benefit...Did the fairy arrive???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2013)

no fairy just yet and also with the recent drama's I deleted both your email and addy, hit me up again bro n i'll get the bird in the air. sorry man, i've been exceptionally rubbish lately


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh I see you went on Marine Corps LOCK DOWN


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2013)

yeah man i'm being over cautious but well nobody went to jail being overly careful eh


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 15, 2013)

I hit ya back up on the email guv


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2013)

i've mailed you from mine to reply to mate


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2013)

it seems the po-po is getting nosy


Half a million cannabis growers in UK homes: Criminals are switching over from harder drugs because of more lenient jail sentences

Hundreds of thousands of suburban homes have been converted into marijuana factories by gangs switching from hard drugs
They are taking advantage of more lenient penalties which say they won't be jailed if they are caught growing fewer than ten plants in a single house
Even growing nine plants is enough to make around £40,000 a year


By Jack Doyle

PUBLISHED: 19:18 EST, 14 October 2013 | UPDATED: 01:56 EST, 15 October 2013 

A staggering half a million people in the UK are running secret cannabis farms in their homes.


An explosion in production of the drug means hundreds of thousands of suburban houses have been converted into hidden marijuana factories.


The booming industry is fuelled by gangs switching from hard drugs such as cocaine and heroin because of the more lenient penalties for cannabis, police say. 


An investigation found dealers know they will escape jail if they grow fewer than ten plants in a single property  even if they are growing the dangerously potent skunk form. 


Even nine plants is enough to net around £40,000 a year.


The allegations sparked fury among anti-cannabis campaigners who said police were letting dealers get away with it. 


Mary Brett, of Cannabis Skunk Sense, said: Nobody is going to smoke this much in a year on their own. These people should be hauled before the courts for this.


This amounts to decriminalisation of the supply of a Class B drug. Nobody in their right mind thinks that anybody would grow nine plants and not supply. 


The extraordinary scale of the problem was revealed in an ITV documentary. It found 80 per cent of the drug that is smoked in the UK is produced here  compared with 65 per cent a few years ago. 


Police figures show the average number of cannabis farms discovered every month in 2008 was 252.

Drug mansion: All kinds of properties have been found to be used by unscrupulous drug dealers 




But by last year that had nearly trebled to 656  and the number is still rising. Merseyside police alone said they find two houses a day filled with the plants.


Filmmaker Conor Woodman said cannabis growers can make £40,000 a year adding: One single mum told me her bedroom tax pales into insignificance compared to what she makes from the cannabis in her spare room. 


The figures were drawn from a recent report by the Independent Drug Monitoring Unit which estimated that the number of growers could be as high as 504,000  one producer for every 44 households.


The documentary found shops selling all the equipment to grow cannabis  for as little as £400. The hydroponics kit included tents, lights and ventilation systems, which increase the yield and strength of the drug.


Police say gangs are switching from large production warehouses to dozens of smaller growing centres. These can be set up in hours in converted lofts or garages. Often rented properties are used for a short time then abandoned, leaving huge power bills.


Superintendent Mark Harrison of Merseyside Police said ten houses with 30 plants each would give the same yield and the same profitability as large commercial sites. 


Neighbours can be alerted by blacked-out windows, hot walls, condensation, a pungent smell and visitors at unusual times. Police use thermal imaging cameras to see the heat given off from the powerful lamps that help the plant to grow indoors. 


Forces in the North West of England have reported growing tension between cannabis gangs, resulting in a surge in reported shootings.


In London, police seized cannabis worth £2.6million in a single month of raids in August and made more than 350 related arrests.


Scotland Yard said it shut down 37 marijuana factories and recovered more than 2,700 plants, alongside vast amounts of cash and weapons. 


The revelations will raise concerns about the amount of super-strong skunk cannabis on Britains streets.


Anti-drugs campaigners say a growing number of users are being hospitalised with mental disorders. In just three years, the number admitted for treatment has increased by 50 per cent. It is particularly harmful when smoked by young teenagers whose brains are still developing.


Police have faced scrutiny for adopting a softer attitude to drug-taking. It means a less robust enforcement approach on drugs such as cannabis, with more offenders receiving on-the-spot fines.
Exposure: Britains Booming Cannabis Business, ITV1, 11.05pm, tomorrow 
.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2460163/Half-million-cannabis-growers-UK-homes-Criminals-switching-harder-drugs-lenient-jail-sentences.html#ixzz2hnXzNrjS 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


did you notice? 
the dangerously potent skunk form. 


hello dippy elsie



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2013)

Where to start? with misinformation, lies & propaganda or all three. 

This country is as great as it is backward at times. 

And indeed hello dippy baby been toking her all week.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2013)

I think that article was written by a 7 year old, it is like something you would hand in for your primary school project.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2013)

wish i'd made 40k out my bedroom this year like haha 

blacked-out windows, hot walls, condensation, a pungent smell and visitors at unusual times. = you're doing it fucking wrong lol


----------



## papapayne (Oct 15, 2013)

It is just so ass backwards when the media makes weed to be out this scary dangerous drug that's gonna kill their babies and make people go insane and wanna go off raping people and shit. What makes it the most sad is honestly there are a lot of ignorant people who read articles such as this one and just accept it for the truth. The most interesting thing to me is all the lies that are spread about weed and then the OBVIOUS truths with real statistics of how harmful the legal drugs are swept under the rug. Tobacco, alcohol, and prescription drugs kill hundreds of thousands a year in the us, and I'm sure in other countries its the same although to be completely honest I haven't done that research. I would much rather have a ton of stoners living around me then a bunch of drunks.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wish i'd made 40k out my bedroom this year like haha
> 
> blacked-out windows, hot walls, condensation, a pungent smell and visitors at unusual times. = you're doing it fucking wrong lol



Yea if your doing that, I bet they are also throwing pounds of trim out in there garbage pails right in front of their house and all the other newbie mistakes. Seems to me they are catching the careless growers who honestly probably aren't even growing that great of weed if they are making those kind of errors. Certainly nothing strong enough to make people go to the mental hospital.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

Personally I think the people who end up in the looney bins through weed, would have ended up there through something else if weed wasn't around....i.e schizophrenia is a genetic illness and will out itself eventually. But yeh, it's nice to have something to blame our faults on.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2013)

The way the statistic was obtained it could just as easily be assumed that if your schizophrenic you may prefer cannabis. Causality in those studies is completely subjective to interpretation, any statistician will affirm that. 

@ papa, it is true that the populace has enough low information participants that will believe anything they are told on an ongoing interval that any message can be reinforced to a significant percentage of the people. It sure makes it hard to have faith in mankind, it's places like this where you get affirmation that your at least not completely surrounded by ignorant bastards. lol


----------



## papapayne (Oct 16, 2013)

Not to offend those who are religious, but I would say organized religion is the same way...half truths cloaked in lies and the spread by those wanting power. Its not by accident that many church holidays fall on pagan holidays. Christmas being the most obvious example. Dec 25 is a pagan holiday, but to ease people into believing in the church, they made it the birth of Christ (who most historians say was born sometime in the spring months) to replace the pagan holiday. Its been the practice for those in power to control the thoughts of those the rule. In older times, religion was a great way. This day in age, seems more like social media is the method of control. I personally am not religious, but I am see why people are. It would be nice to believe that this life means somethings and there's an amazing paradise waiting for you.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 16, 2013)

DST said:


> Personally I think the people who end up in the looney bins through weed, would have ended up there through something else if weed wasn't around....i.e schizophrenia is a genetic illness and will out itself eventually. But yeh, it's nice to have something to blame our faults on.



Yea I think the same. Unstable people taking any drug can snap, hell I know a girl who can't have caffeine without hearing voices. Thats not caffeine's fault.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 16, 2013)

Week minded people that's wot I reckon 
wot is BB entering into the cup this year? Wot ever it is I'm sure it's a banger


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2013)

righty, my pal hasn't crocked any of the yins! thank god lol. going to check on them saturday. this weekend me and the bests are hiring a cider press  am well excited though we'll not be able to try it til the summer but thems the breaks. bottling my latest brew next week. brewing a belgian trappist tripel next week. i expect to be nothing short of pissed right through december and january. got to do something to pass the time til the crops done.

Rasclad BB are entering the blue pit & DOG possibly something else, still TBC 

as for drugs making you loopy hahahah yes. yes they do. who'd have thunk it eh. weed is psychoactive as are hallucinogens both can make you crackers and one can trigger the other. not really rocket science eh

have a good weekend all!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 18, 2013)

You gotta brew up some of that mash into shine! haha its a fun project and really gets you laid out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2013)

which brew you talkin bout budbro the cider? enlighten me!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 18, 2013)

Any of them. If you can brew beer all you gotta do is distill it! Build a moonshine still and get runnin. Especially if you make some good strong beers i bet theyd taste amazing stilled.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> righty, my pal hasn't crocked any of the yins! thank god lol. going to check on them saturday. this weekend me and the bests are hiring a cider press  am well excited though we'll not be able to try it til the summer but thems the breaks. bottling my latest brew next week. brewing a belgian trappist tripel next week. i expect to be nothing short of pissed right through december and january. got to do something to pass the time til the crops done.
> 
> Rasclad BB are entering the blue pit & DOG possibly something else, still TBC
> 
> ...


Nice mate ain't tryed the blue pit! 5 weeks today n I'm in dam can't bloody wait!! Wen u landin?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

My buddy made some apple shine, also made some peach sine and regular white lightning.... Was amazing, gets you reeeeeal shitty lol but a clean ass drink no super crazy hangovers! Unless you go absolutely ape shit. 


Mmmmm blue pit deserves a trip to the cup,, gonna go pack a bowl right now. Its the strongest ish in my stash.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 18, 2013)

im gonna have to grab some


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Any of them. If you can brew beer all you gotta do is distill it! Build a moonshine still and get runnin. Especially if you make some good strong beers i bet theyd taste amazing stilled.


hahah i like your thinkin! i actually have the plans already, a mate built one a while back with a fish tank heater, i'm just a bit concerned i'll drink the poisonous stuff so i didn't build it. that and the beers around 8% as it is 40 pints worth... not sure i need anything else to get me tight/blind 


rasclot said:


> Nice mate ain't tryed the blue pit! 5 weeks today n I'm in dam can't bloody wait!! Wen u landin?


think i land at the arse crack of dawn on the saturday, like literally about 6am


whodatnation said:


> My buddy made some apple shine, also made some peach sine and regular white lightning.... Was amazing, gets you reeeeeal shitty lol but a clean ass drink no super crazy hangovers! Unless you go absolutely ape shit.
> Mmmmm blue pit deserves a trip to the cup,, gonna go pack a bowl right now. Its the strongest ish in my stash.


real just fruit shine is lovely, i've had various fruit 'wines' haha wines my arse they were loopy juice. there's a fine line between ape shit pissed and fallling off the pavement pissed eh  i'm still tight from last night. eyeing up a leftover GnT thinking about a bacon sandwich. early KO today. 12:45 i'm off to grab a batch of garry ablett's afore the game. 



budbro18 said:


> im gonna have to grab some


yesssir!! 

right bacon butty, bong rip and i'm back on it! BOOM.


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2013)

i never knew a gary was a universal term in the uk. gary abblet, what a fucking legend. 

rip gary









have a nice weekend don, take it easy on the garys lol


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 19, 2013)

A gary is a spear man or pike master no?!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Well as long as you dont brew your mash/beer in wood barrels then youre good. Glass and plastic cause there to be little to no methanol and other chemicals that make you go blind.

Also if you toss the first shot or 2 that comes out thats basically all the impurities.

People would go blind more from a dealer down the line who would cut it with methanol or bleach or another chemical to make it worth more.

And the mash we make is with fruit, sugar, and turbo yeast and its somewhere around 18-20% so you get a better haul off it for shine. If you drink it straight though its not too tasty.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 19, 2013)

Meet up for a smoke before the cup?
here's sum dog 



Dippy



Panama


Have a good weekend every1  ras


----------



## papapayne (Oct 19, 2013)

now that is some sexy bud porn!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 20, 2013)

The dog is 5 weeks n the rest are 12weeks in 12/12 
my cat woke me up meowing at 6am didn't want him to wake sienna up so I grabbed him n went to throw him out the window onto the roof of the porch as he started to fall 1 paw came thru the gap in the window n he hooked 1 claw straight into a vein on my hand!! 6kg of cat hangin by 1 claw deep as fuck into a vein in my hand couldn't get him to unhook! Managed to get him off blood everywhere! Wasn't expecting to get woken up like that on my only day off! Funny now tho lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2013)

Hows the cat now ras?


----------



## papapayne (Oct 20, 2013)

damn that sounds painfull. One night my exwifes cat fell off the headboard and cut my ex from forehead to lips lol.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 20, 2013)

mr west said:


> Hows the cat now ras?


The cats fine mate its my hand that aching lol


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 20, 2013)

Damn that shit had to suck! were teaching my cat to walk on a leash. Hes doin pretty good. We can take him to parks and shit and as long as there arent loud cars or loud noises hes pretty good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

ghb said:


> i never knew a gary was a universal term in the uk. gary abblet, what a fucking legend.
> 
> rip gary
> 
> ...


hahah me take it easy. lolzies


colocowboy said:


> A gary is a spear man or pike master no?!


gary ablett + rhyming slang for tablet


budbro18 said:


> Well as long as you dont brew your mash/beer in wood barrels then youre good. Glass and plastic cause there to be little to no methanol and other chemicals that make you go blind.
> Also if you toss the first shot or 2 that comes out thats basically all the impurities.
> People would go blind more from a dealer down the line who would cut it with methanol or bleach or another chemical to make it worth more.
> And the mash we make is with fruit, sugar, and turbo yeast and its somewhere around 18-20% so you get a better haul off it for shine. If you drink it straight though its not too tasty.


ahh yeah that's proper hooch, just fruit, sugar and yeast. i got this recipe donkeys years back:

1. Take a gallon jug and fill it with water.
2. Add a package of frozen strawberries. The more, the better.
3. Add about 3 cups of sugar and two tablespoons of yeast.
4. Put in a warm place and wait for maybe just a little over a week.

Also, you need to make sure you keep the cap on the jug slightly loose or itwill explode. It's also a good idea to add another half cup of sugar afterabout 5 days, and another teaspoon of yeast. 

When you're done letting the stuff do its work, just pour it through a strainerinto some water bottles. One bottle is a buzz and two is a good stopping point.=]


rasclot said:


> Meet up for a smoke before the cup?
> here's sum dog
> 
> 
> ...


lmao a joint before during and after no doubt Rasc! and that bud pr0n is fucking naughty mate. i need me that dog cut back for sure and the dippy. longer flower than the normal dog but an absolute banger.


rasclot said:


> The dog is 5 weeks n the rest are 12weeks in 12/12
> my cat woke me up meowing at 6am didn't want him to wake sienna up so I grabbed him n went to throw him out the window onto the roof of the porch as he started to fall 1 paw came thru the gap in the window n he hooked 1 claw straight into a vein on my hand!! 6kg of cat hangin by 1 claw deep as fuck into a vein in my hand couldn't get him to unhook! Managed to get him off blood everywhere! Wasn't expecting to get woken up like that on my only day off! Funny now tho lol


sounds like a right old time man  my mother cat usually wakes her up sitting on her head ffs nee consideration felines lol just, you human where's my breaky you sleepy fucker.


budbro18 said:


> Damn that shit had to suck! were teaching my cat to walk on a leash. Hes doin pretty good. We can take him to parks and shit and as long as there arent loud cars or loud noises hes pretty good.


cat on a leash?!?! I thought that was just for dogs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

Cider pressing! went well, though at 1/4 speed it should have, the guy who rented the press before us forgot to put the apple crusher back in with the kit ffs. had to press 80lb of apples with the ball and chain. whilst being swarmed by 20-30 wasps at a time. most of which went in the cider or the press. we're calling it 'wasp magnet cider'.


it was a sign!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 22, 2013)

Dog n dippy are urs soon as there's snips about mate 
n that dog is going purple  happy days!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

yeah boi!!! mine went a touch purp at the calyx ends but i think the low temps at the season change will see them go a nice colour eh!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 22, 2013)

Morning Don Mate. did the fairy arrive???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

no sign as yet hemlock ol buddy ol pal  and you still aint give me your addy yet lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

getting my plants back tomorrow, not a moment too soon. i've missed them.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 22, 2013)

hows things at this end of the woods mate,im still looking for them 2 sweat and sour seeds i know i have lol,thatt last one was purp as fcuk but the taste was more like yours than mine!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

things have been better and worse. lol. have arranged to get things back to normal soon though. to be perfectly honest i can't remember how mine tasted it was so long back now.


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2013)

cracking name for a cider don, whats keeping the wasps alive? they are like terminators for this time of year.

plants back grow on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

absolutely nothing keeps them alive lol. they were like dogs at broth man. tried to rescue a few even though i hate the things. actually it helped me with the fear of them, they just couldn't help themselves they were flying into the stream of apple juice then into the waterfall and done.

aye girls will be back in toon soon. can't wait to see the change in them


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 22, 2013)

brave of you boys fighting off those wasps with apple juice like that!!! Hows things man?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

Brave or stupid eh! I'm ok, got to go to the dentist. Tooth cracked this morning.

You all gravy?


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2013)

how many you getting bk don?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cider pressing! went well, though at 1/4 speed it should have, the guy who rented the press before us forgot to put the apple crusher back in with the kit ffs. had to press 80lb of apples with the ball and chain. whilst being swarmed by 20-30 wasps at a time. most of which went in the cider or the press. we're calling it 'wasp magnet cider'.
> 
> View attachment 2867132View attachment 2867133View attachment 2867134View attachment 2867135View attachment 2867137
> it was a sign!
> View attachment 2867138





Yellow jackets?



Im about to throw this computer out the window ffs lol Nope nope cant even look at the pic I just see the nest bursting open and me getting stung to death.




​
​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like a good time! Id need a few drinks to stay calm around those fuckers though!


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2013)

EEEEwwwww makes me shuddder man creepy fuckers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2013)

mr west said:


> how many you getting bk don?


More than a couple mate.


whodatnation said:


> Yellow jackets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





whodatnation said:


> Looks like a good time! Id need a few drinks to stay calm around those fuckers though!


you bet man, couple a bottles of wine a piece with brandy chasers. Fun time, my buddy fell down the stairs twice though. 

If I saw that in my loft, I think I'd have to leave til they were firebombed or similar.



mr west said:


> EEEEwwwww makes me shuddder man creepy fuckers.


skin crawling init.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm gravy Don!!!! Having a great day BTW..LOL


----------



## rasclot (Oct 22, 2013)

Sadly my dippy cut is gone I gave it to 2 mates n both got eaten by spider mites so they got rid of em thinking I had sum more FFs!!! The dog is safe she ain't goin anywhere she's glistens like a diamond


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Brave or stupid eh! I'm ok, got to go to the dentist. Tooth cracked this morning.
> 
> You all gravy?


Things are going well, just heart broken about arsenal going down to dortmund


----------



## papapayne (Oct 22, 2013)

damn that sucks man. I know how heartbreaking it is to lose cuts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> I'm gravy Don!!!! Having a great day BTW..LOL


Haha biscuits n gravy eh good drills man. Lovin how good hydra's fubar looks buddy.


rasclot said:


> Sadly my dippy cut is gone I gave it to 2 mates n both got eaten by spider mites so they got rid of em thinking I had sum more FFs!!! The dog is safe she ain't goin anywhere she's glistens like a diamond


how's that tarts song gan, shine bright like a diamond... 

Shitter bout the dippy but there's plenty great pheno's in that one. That dog should be about the same length flower about 11-12. High was banging. Bit too face melting for me but everyone else loved it.


Hÿdra;9743709 said:


> Things are going well, just heart broken about arsenal going down to dortmund


Yeah its been a funny year for footy. Gerrard saying they aren't bothered bout, the league both manc teams are way off form and toon are hoping for tophalf.... Ok that last ones not out the norm like hahaa


papapayne said:


> damn that sucks man. I know how heartbreaking it is to lose cuts.


life will go on man. The bonus of working with great genetics is that there's keepers round every corner. I've list at least 3 or 4 I could have kept for life without needing others. Shit invariably happens eh.

Feeling philosophical today. Had the word on the house were go for easter by sounds of things. So 2 grows first pheno hunt and second keepers with clone onlies.

Its absolutely lashing doon in toon. I'm soaked on a soggy bus full of students n school kids. Gonna hit the gym n gan yem instead of work I think. Fuck it.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 23, 2013)

The thing with loosing cuts is u don't realise how nice it was til it's gone  can't wait for this dog she's a beast


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 23, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Sadly my dippy cut is gone I gave it to 2 mates n both got eaten by spider mites so they got rid of em thinking I had sum more FFs!!! The dog is safe she ain't goin anywhere she's glistens like a diamond


Hey Don, how are we fella ! Just scouting the pRon and getting a catch-up.

Ach Ras, i had just got a snip of your Dippy when it all went bad for me. it was still in bottle when they got it lol. Lost my faithfull DOG too, need to go on the hunt, but there's still a chance a lad i swapped for the pineapple cut i had might still be holding both!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2013)

rasclot said:


> The thing with loosing cuts is u don't realise how nice it was til it's gone  can't wait for this dog she's a beast


[video=youtube_share;94bdMSCdw20]http://youtu.be/94bdMSCdw20[/video]


Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Don, how are we fella ! Just scouting the pRon and getting a catch-up.
> 
> Ach Ras, i had just got a snip of your Dippy when it all went bad for me. it was still in bottle when they got it lol. Lost my faithfull DOG too, need to go on the hunt, but there's still a chance a lad i swapped for the pineapple cut i had might still be holding both!


aye lad i'm good, getting old though. teeth falling to bits, back ache and being disgusted with new music and hipster cunts. 

wonder if fred is running dippy still?


----------



## SupaM (Oct 23, 2013)

Definitely sux! Lost my og18 and headband cuts trying something 'new' wtfrenchtoast. Good to hear from you cindyguy. Lots of people concerned here. Hope it all works out. ATB!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 23, 2013)

Cinderz you all right then???? What happened?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 23, 2013)

Shmokin sum dippy she reaks to high heaven


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2013)

i was yesterday, got the stash back, lol stash about a little over an 8th  proper did a number on me i was space cadet don for a good half hour off 1 good bong full.


gonna have to buy some for crimbo  might just see if i can get an onion and replace it when mines done.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 24, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Cinderz yhou all right then???? What happened?


Fek am alright, i kept Don in the loop, got a wee lie down. Kicked out last week on appeal when i tried to withdraw it! Now i could go bk over Chrimbo 
Breif thinks i might get a community blow back but im no holding out for it.
Cheers for the concerns H. Its no been a fun year thats for sure, looking ahead to next and getting my hands dirty!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2013)

Had some fucked up news today. Bests sis has gone into Labour last night n didn't even know she was preggers, been boozing all through the term. Been complications. Mates in bits cos he'd given her mdma on his birthday mid term. Not sure how the bairn or mother are yet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2013)

that's fucked up. this is all terrible news. sorry and sad to hear it all. Hope next year is better for you Cinders and Bests sis. take care ya'll


----------



## SupaM (Oct 24, 2013)

Hope all works out, Don, cindyguy ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2013)

Good vibes prevailed thankfully the complications were that she'd needed a C section. Baby had its cord wrapped round its feet.

9lb 6 baby boy. Real bruiser of of babby. Much joy, few tears and a good celebration last night. How she didn't know she had a 9lb baby on board is anyone's guess, she is a big girl though. Both mother and baby totally fine. 

Bottled up my batch of beer and sank a few bought ones. Got the plants back. Not too shabby...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2013)

not too great either, think he's just chucked some water on them, looking hungry Horace 

friiiiiidaaaaay.....


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2013)

you would be asking a few questions if you had got them back and they were all perfectly lush and green. something for you to work on this next week don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2013)

aye very true hahah just need a little prune and a feed they'll bounce back ne bosh


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2013)

they look over watered to me, ya cant be mad that he cared too much lol.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 25, 2013)

yea was gonna say looks over watered.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2013)

yeah, i'm not mad at all, he's done me a solid taking them in for a while. they'll pull round quick enough


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2013)

get a fan on em with some heat and they'll be reet lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2013)

hahah again with the fan jokes eh lol. they're under the big cfl with no fan at the moment just to dry the coco out a bit then they'll be on short rations with a bit of feed, they haven't had anyh since they were sprouts and even that was a peely wally micro nute feed.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 25, 2013)

Well Mr west has a point they look like shit if you put a fan on them they may look better. However, knowing your luck with fans no doubt it will be a disaster......LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2013)

i bet they'd go nuts in one of these bad boys....


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2013)

Whats a peely wally micro nute feed?


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2013)

Congrats to Bests Mates girl.....9 months without knowing she was preggers, holly molly. That babs is almost 30% bigger than our wee one. Crazy shtuff.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2013)

you've been quiet since the storm. are you okay?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2013)

mr west said:


> Whats a peely wally micro nute feed?


hahah peely wally is a northern phrase. if someone hands you a cuppa that looks like it's had the tea bag waved at it momentarily you would say it's a bit peely wally man howay!?


DST said:


> Congrats to Bests Mates girl.....9 months without knowing she was preggers, holly molly. That babs is almost 30% bigger than our wee one. Crazy shtuff.


cheers on his/her behalf lad, aye i'm not so sure she didn't know for the whole 9 months, i mean how could you not?! it'd be kicking and stuff surely. anyway, healthy happy babby everyone's happy.


curious old fart said:


> you've been quiet since the storm. are you okay?
> 
> 
> cof


thanks for the concern man, up north barely saw more than a few gusty days.

I've been in bed for a week with proper flu. i've had colds up til now, this shit has wiped me out big time. hot, cold sweating at both times with headaches n shivers the works. yellow polka dotted throat. first time i've been up and about in a week and now coughing all kinds of nasty.

i haven't even had a smoke in a week. thinking i might brave a bong but i know it's going to hurt like hell.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 31, 2013)

You have been quiet all week and I was wondering what had happened to you. I had flu last year and was down for almost a month.....got a shot this year. I hope you get to feeling better....think medibles, or your canna caps. 


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2013)

yeah am still no where near 100% but i'm better than i was. never felt like it. now a canna cap sounds a lot better than a raspy bong. sofa calls.


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2013)

hahaha i thought it was stuff with pee init lmao


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2013)

I hate peewally tea!!! Wont even drink it, whats the point? 

Get better mane! You gotta consume some medables like cof suggested... Tis very important... You should be stoned to the max,,, why not!


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

bad result at the weekend don, hope you were too ill to watch that.

smoking whilst ill is not something i would recommend, the lung burn is a bit too intense, it can't be good for you.

drop 10 caps and call it a night/ day/night lol


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> bad result at the weekend don, hope you were too ill to watch that.
> 
> smoking whilst ill is not something i would recommend, the lung burn is a bit too intense, it can't be good for you.
> 
> drop 10 caps and call it a night/ day/night lol



By the time he sobers up he should be feeling fine lol 10 caps call it week!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey don, to save me from having to hunt thru 121 pages of your grow, mind posting some pics of the pk phenotypes you have grown?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 31, 2013)

3 weeks til dam!! Can't wait!  got a decent yield for the first time in ages 3.5 oz of dippy per plant n 4 oz on the panama happy days


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

did the dippy go as long as the panama? i thought it was a skunk strain, dons panama went near 6 months didn't it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2013)

mr west said:


> hahaha i thought it was stuff with pee init lmao


lmao good source of N i hear 


whodatnation said:


> I hate peewally tea!!! Wont even drink it, whats the point?
> Get better mane! You gotta consume some medables like cof suggested... Tis very important... You should be stoned to the max,,, why not!


to be honest i generally don't like being stoned when i'm ill makes me feel worse for the most part.


ghb said:


> bad result at the weekend don, hope you were too ill to watch that.
> smoking whilst ill is not something i would recommend, the lung burn is a bit too intense, it can't be good for you.
> drop 10 caps and call it a night/ day/night lol


bad results all week man, yeah i dragged myself to a friends to watch it. wished i hadn't. i said at the beginning of the season this was going to be a match of the day season for toon fans. Pardew is already making his fatigue excuses cos those 'professional athletes' had to play 120 minutes on wed... chelski are going to batter us 


whodatnation said:


> By the time he sobers up he should be feeling fine lol 10 caps call it week!


10 caps. no friggin way. i'd be climbing the walls.


papapayne said:


> Hey don, to save me from having to hunt thru 121 pages of your grow, mind posting some pics of the pk phenotypes you have grown?


nope sorry man, all pics of previous grows got deleted recently. Fred may be able to help you out though man! and a few others reading this no doubt.


rasclot said:


> 3 weeks til dam!! Can't wait!  got a decent yield for the first time in ages 3.5 oz of dippy per plant n 4 oz on the panama happy days


nice work lad! not shabby at all, they must have been some canny trees eh?


ghb said:


> did the dippy go as long as the panama? i thought it was a skunk strain, dons panama went near 6 months didn't it?


think dippy is 12 weeks not quite the 29 my panama took 


christ i feel like a kicked in bag of shite.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2013)

what ya wanna know pappa? The ideal pheno is super tight node spacing with rock hard crystaly buds stinking of skunky lemoney hazey sicky feet.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 1, 2013)

yea my super female is looking very tight nodes, super sativa, very delicate thin fingered leaves. Growing like mad.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> did the dippy go as long as the panama? i thought it was a skunk strain, dons panama went near 6 months didn't it?


My panama n dippy both took 12 weeks mate bit too long for me


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 1, 2013)

For real thats a wait. Im a 8-9 week strain man myself.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2013)

papapayne said:


> yea my super female is looking very tight nodes, super sativa, very delicate thin fingered leaves. Growing like mad.



Sounds like its a bit jack the ripper leaning, which should be a nice lemony haze banger.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2013)

i had one in the last batch, real brain fizzer.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 1, 2013)

I can live with JTR leaning! probably a nice long flower time to I reckon


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2013)

well the jtr cut I used in the breeding was a short 8-9 weeker so shouldnt be too long


----------



## papapayne (Nov 1, 2013)

oh cool thats great news!


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2013)

you should see the buds fatten up in week 7ish and then its a matter of taste. Defo a night time smoke and make sure u have plenty of munch cuz itll make u hungry as a pig lol. great muscle relaxer too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2013)

hey babe, I will let you know my weight as soon as I get it figured out. I got this new scale , as the pocket one I presently own is just a wee too small for this harvest. what kind you got mate? this one was only $44 with shipping, got good reviews.stay lit[video=youtube_share;3W1ktgOxFCY]http://youtu.be/3W1ktgOxFCY[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Nov 4, 2013)

I could use another set of "eyes" myself. Nice one, DrA! ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2013)

Haha I can mince pie an onion from outer space lmao.

Nice josés DAT hun


----------



## rasclot (Nov 4, 2013)

My dog is nearly 8 weeks n nearly ripe il post sum pics tomorrow I'm sure u said it was 10-11 weeks ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2013)

unless i mixed the cuts. one was 9 week the other 12. i could have sworn i only took cuts off the 12 but maybe not.... no that was it i took cuts off the 9 week one and wished id taken them off the 12. fucksake my memory gets worse.

both were super frosty but the 12 weeker was deffo more sour d leaning.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 5, 2013)

She's got a strong sour diesel smell to her smells lush! Lookin forward to dam mate? I am!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2013)

oh aye I am man  going to be a blast.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 5, 2013)

Sounds like you been falling apart since I visited your thread last Don. lol. Have you gotten tent up and running again?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

yeah man falling apart in a few ways  got to have a root canal on thursday..

. babies need potting up this week then another week they'll be ready for the big tent. am fucking livid with myself, i've lost my mobile. one thin i cannot stand is losing stuff. the worst par. i'm 99% certain it's in the house.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2013)

LOL I had a surprise double extraction on monday ffs, just went for a check up and ended up having two molars pulled lmao. Didnt have time to think about it. As i was having a whitey afterwards laying back in the chair sweating like a dyslexic on countdown, the dentists said lets get your daughter in here to see ya in the chair lol. I got two 2010 dogs bitches ready to rock, had to take the tops off to clone them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

christ just like that  was he trying to instil the fear of god into the poor bairn or something?! 

phone turned up in the back seat of the car ffs. been a stressful morning lol.


i'm well excited to see what comes of this old stock man. can;t wait to get the one back from Rasc too! 

Rasc if you catch this get some pics up of that biatch lad!!


in other news the hash caps are fucking lethal. gave one to a regular smoker n he said it was like having an E. the other tester passed out for 2 hours on my sofa. glad i didn't have one hahaha


----------



## rasclot (Nov 6, 2013)

Pics tonight mate


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 6, 2013)

What are the differences in the bud/phenos on the dog and the bx available at BB ? 
interested in this one not sure which of the two to get, could get both i guess 

peace


----------



## rasclot (Nov 6, 2013)

mr west said:


> LOL I had a surprise double extraction on monday ffs, just went for a check up and ended up having two molars pulled lmao. Didnt have time to think about it. As i was having a whitey afterwards laying back in the chair sweating like a dyslexic on countdown, the dentists said lets get your daughter in here to see ya in the chair lol. I got two 2010 dogs bitches ready to rock, had to take the tops off to clone them.


2010 stock sounds good!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2013)

Dog bx was a mix of a male OG kush (which was quite a short male for an OG, quite bushy, heavy funk) This came from the same linneage as the OG Kush used in the original dog cross. I have found that some of the BX's have been slightly sweeter than the dog s1's, but with a little bit less stretch than a usual og. The s1's will be quite viney and produce solid nugs with a mix of sour/chem/diesel flavours in there. So in short, some of the bx's are a bit sweeter than the original. Both produce the reconginsable silver looking calyxes caked in trichomes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Pics tonight mate


Woooo! cool m8


skunkd0c said:


> What are the differences in the bud/phenos on the dog and the bx available at BB ?
> interested in this one not sure which of the two to get, could get both i guess
> peace


from the horses mouth!


DST said:


> Dog bx was a mix of a male OG kush (which was quite a short male for an OG, quite bushy, heavy funk) This came from the same linneage as the OG Kush used in the original dog cross. I have found that some of the BX's have been slightly sweeter than the dog s1's, but with a little bit less stretch than a usual og. The s1's will be quite viney and produce solid nugs with a mix of sour/chem/diesel flavours in there. So in short, some of the bx's are a bit sweeter than the original. Both produce the reconginsable silver looking calyxes caked in trichomes.





rasclot said:


> 2010 stock sounds good!!!!!!


aye mines looking good n stocky even though it's just a wee one at the moment.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 6, 2013)

Im about to start germinating my dog S1s any day now! Finally got my leds in.

Oh yeah forgot to ask, for those who started the 600w club. Ive been runnin 600w hps since day one and i was wondering if im using 600w of LED would i still be allowed in the 600w club?? hahaha

Cant wait to kick off this dog grow ASAP


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks m8, sounds like either dog would be good for me 
already started some seeds so ill add dog to my list for the next run, i like the look of the calyx development looks sexy 
wanted something fuel/kush got some daybreaker to run from gage green should be diesel too hopefully 

peace


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2013)

they seem to be ecsd leaning the 2010 seeds. The 2011 cut i got is very ecsd leaning, smells and tastes like casey jones.
edit: they are very leggy too


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 6, 2013)

sounds good m8 i quite like leggy ladies, rather than little bushes lol 
i have some gdp x casey jones seeds i just started
hopefully they will be good 

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Im about to start germinating my dog S1s any day now! Finally got my leds in.
> 
> Oh yeah forgot to ask, for those who started the 600w club. Ive been runnin 600w hps since day one and i was wondering if im using 600w of LED would i still be allowed in the 600w club?? hahaha
> 
> Cant wait to kick off this dog grow ASAP


hahahah yeah 600W club is pretty liberal  


skunkd0c said:


> Thanks m8, sounds like either dog would be good for me
> already started some seeds so ill add dog to my list for the next run, i like the look of the calyx development looks sexy
> wanted something fuel/kush got some daybreaker to run from gage green should be diesel too hopefully
> 
> peace


Dog either way knocks me out cold. the headband pheno i had first time out was like no weed i've tasted. complete ruination for me.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 6, 2013)

Im lookin for that headband pheno like Ahab and his whale.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

you and oh just a couple of others lol. my baby one is looking fat conker leafy so am hoping for good tings!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 6, 2013)

Man I need to dive back in for some more BB s33ds. I'm all out short of the clones I have going. I need to hunt down that sour cherry and ffs finally grow the smelly cherry. But I also want some dog in my tent. Maybe some blue pit. Fuck I need a Christmas list to get this right. When they get to size lets see some pics man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

for sure man! friday is update day, am going to try and get over to the grow shop for a bag of coco tomorrow or friday they need potting on and LST'ing 

BB seed list sounds good!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 6, 2013)

All this talk of dog!! 
Heres sum a day short of 8 weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

sweet baby jesus and the orphans. that looks stunning man. i miss her


----------



## SupaM (Nov 6, 2013)

Dizamn, rasclot! Beautiful Dog there, brotha! ATB!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 6, 2013)

For real that shit is nasty!!!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 6, 2013)

Do u think its ready or shall I leave her another week??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

It's up to you man, she'll rock you now but another and it'll be a heavyweight.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 7, 2013)

Trust the 'Don' lol ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

i'd probably take a taster branch tbh. 

just been to the dentist. mouth is well lopsided. drinking a cuppa through a straw ffs


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2013)

nice one Ras mate she looks sweet. My dogs are far from bling shots lol. Today is my first day off of pain killers for my dentists on monday. we gonna be the no pain crew in a couple of weeks, big juicy steaks with crusty bread lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

i'm game man, i'm imagining the pump house and chateaubriand. wonder what that ricardo did with the tickets in the end?!


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2013)

Haha hte guy that looked like Lenard off of big bang theory? Was good nosh tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

i can't mind the face but maybe?! i don;t watch big bang, makes me want to smash the telly. though the odd time it's had me creased. i think my main beef is with that sheldon dude.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

long overdue update



so i had a load of old trim in the freezer and a bit of fresh green that was shake and a few nice nugs, ground up .7 pf that hash run from a while back, the thc has dissolved but clearly the impurities have remained, fucked if i can be arsed to pic them out though!


lumpy erl!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 7, 2013)

I made the same shit out of some new trim some old trim some shake and some nugs last night! looked exactly like that. Try puttin it it a little more alcohol and strain it through a paper towel into a mason jar. Then warm the jar in a pot of water on an electric stove and you should be good.

make sure you wring out the paper towel. haha cheese cloth works better if you got it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

you know i almost did that straight away when i saw it wasn't dissolving. but decided against it the house and I were already a stinky sticky state...

should have done though but hey ho, live and learn. sadly i'm out of everclear though i do have some 90% spirit i could use. can;t really be bothered though. no one will complain about hash rocks in their oil lol.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

That pick is like a little sog, i could see you just flipping the lights now lol.......would ike to see more documentation on your medible making its looking good!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 7, 2013)

rasclot said:


> All this talk of dog!!
> Heres sum a day short of 8 weeks


VERY VERY NICE LOOKING GIRL I CAN SEE THE HEADBAND STRUCTURE IN HER, are the nugs rock hard??

looks very og in terms of viney ness in the way it grows, not in bud structure though..... that looks more headband....

lookslike a cunt to trim though....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> lookslike a cunt to trim though....


the trim alone is work it's weight in gold. iso bubble edibles. it's 20+%. all my usuals tried it and whiteyed underestimating my warnings.


Lemon king said:


> That pick is like a little sog, i could see you just flipping the lights now lol.......would ike to see more documentation on your medible making its looking good!!!


i


it's simple as really man, mix kif with melted coconut oil either in the slow cooker or the oven in a pyrex wrapped tight in tin foil, this must be done to stop good stuff leaving the mix so i'm told!? 

into the oven on the lowest setting for 20 minutes then cool it in the fridge ( this is optional but i add something called soy lecithin which just helps the blood stream absorb quicker, they use it to improve flavours in stuff like chocolate) add a small amount of the lecethin and redo the cook process.

then pipette the mix into gel caps. not the vegetarian ones as they degrade too quick. good to stor in the fridge for about 2-3 weeks but better to freeze them and use when you want.

the dosage is the tricky part. 3 to 3.5 grams of kief will make about 15 strong caps or 20 normal smoker caps. although your tolerance makes a big difference.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 7, 2013)

With that dog there's no need to hunt. Nice rasclot. There's so much cooking going on here lately. Need to get with the program. lol.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> VERY VERY NICE LOOKING GIRL I CAN SEE THE HEADBAND STRUCTURE IN HER, are the nugs rock hard??
> 
> looks very og in terms of viney ness in the way it grows, not in bud structure though..... that looks more headband....
> 
> lookslike a cunt to trim though....


i would have to agree about the headband in that one. sour diesel, at least the ones ive seen in person, tends to have what u are saying about the buds. anyone know which side the purple is from, not that it really matters just curious.

very very nice rasclot. glad i poked my head in here, even tho im screwed on the blue pits atm. makes me jealous seeing all this dog!


----------



## shadyslater (Nov 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the trim alone is work it's weight in gold. iso bubble edibles. it's 20+%. all my usuals tried it and whiteyed underestimating my warnings.
> i
> 
> 
> ...


Hey DGT. been meaning to ask you bout these mate. Do they work like say space cakes (the only eddi iv tried) or is it more a pain relief ting lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> With that dog there's no need to hunt. Nice rasclot. There's so much cooking going on here lately. Need to get with the program. lol.


it is a lovely pheno, looks headbandy but tastes earthy OG like. but still sweet. I was toking on the last remains of it last night. missus left me snoring happily on the sofa haha


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i would have to agree about the headband in that one. sour diesel, at least the ones ive seen in person, tends to have what u are saying about the buds. anyone know which side the purple is from, not that it really matters just curious.
> 
> very very nice rasclot. glad i poked my head in here, even tho im screwed on the blue pits atm. makes me jealous seeing all this dog!


I'd say the purp is likely the headband side, but who knows?!


shadyslater said:


> Hey DGT. been meaning to ask you bout these mate. Do they work like say space cakes (the only eddi iv tried) or is it more a pain relief ting lol?


coconut oil is just fat basically it can be used for everything just like cannabutter man, once the weeds infused it's good to go into cakes etc no prob! as for working like a space cake or medical relief that's up to you really, the dose is the important bit aND THAT'S DOWN TO HOW MUCH EACH INDIVIDUAL SMOKES REALLY. OOPS caps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

looking at the erl this morning the lumpy bits are annoying me, think i'll splash a bit more alcohol in there and filter it again. put the lumps into coconut oil for gel caps maybe


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

You could just burn those pesky erl lumps


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 8, 2013)

Don would you recommend the Dog or the BX? You know I like those sweeter strains. Kinda on the fence with which one to pick now after seeing rasc pics. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> You could just burn those pesky erl lumps


Gonna filter them out, they have been sat in everclear overnight now so there should be no thc left in them eh!?


Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Don would you recommend the Dog or the BX? You know I like those sweeter strains. Kinda on the fence with which one to pick now after seeing rasc pics. lol.


The bx was the one dst said was sweeter. Tbh I've not tried the bx though. Either pick will give you winners tho that's for sure!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

Erl was a mix of lovely amber stuff and black sludgy hash managed to scrape a blob of the slurry out and the oils back on to dry.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 8, 2013)

Lookin tasty! Put some of mine in a vape pen this morning. Tastes pretty good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

great minds! My pal gave me a bottle of his blueberry infused glycerin for these type of vapes :





I'm not too sure how well it will mix with glycerin though. will it just mix right in? I was thinking of mixing the erl or even fresh ground weed into some glycerin for a week or so and strain it out. i've read a few different variations for glycerin tincture. 

or am I just being a pussy and should be putting the erl directly in? it's kinda sticky so i reasoned it would need some viscosity either from the alcohol or glycerin.

i need to get the dosage spot on though it's for the guy who blacked out after the hashcap midweek...


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 8, 2013)

You just need one of these!








No glycerin. Its like a ceramic nail with a heating element through it. Throw your oil in the dish and boom. Vape away.

http://vikingvapes.com/products/glass-globe-wax-custom-kit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2013)

dude that is awesome. stealth level 10. that looks pretty much exactly like my pals.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2013)

i'm deffo going to make a good size batch up, for vaping and my mother is having some psoriasis probs


----------



## rasclot (Nov 9, 2013)

Alright mate is the isopropyl u can get on eBay the right stuff for erl u can get 5 litres of it for 15 quid?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2013)

yeah man iso off ebay is all good to use, i used everclear a very kmind man over the pond sent me. but ISO will work just dandy. or apparently the polish shops sell some stuff called spyritus 95%

just remember the shorter the shake the more amber the oil rather than treacle. there's umpteen QWISO tutorials out there. i shake for 90 seconds


----------



## rasclot (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah I used the polish stuff but mine came out black like tar! Thought it was the spiritus that made it come out like that


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 9, 2013)

freeze everything. put it all in the freezer. i take a 2 liter bottle, cut it in half, make a few holes in the cap, put my 80 micron screen in and run the cold cold alcohol thats been in the freezer for a few days through the trim. Do that aout 10 times or until you see some green start to enter the mixture. kinda like dry ice hash where you shake til the yellow turns green.

Then i just put it by a fan in my bathroom with the exhaust on and let it dry like that. Hit the bottom of the dish with a heat gun to get the last tiny bit of the water out of it. And thats all. haha.

Gonna be makin some bho shortly for the pen! Such a nicer flaver than iso.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Yeah I used the polish stuff but mine came out black like tar! Thought it was the spiritus that made it come out like that


Yeah just shake for 90 even double that and it starts to get darker.


budbro18 said:


> freeze everything. put it all in the freezer. i take a 2 liter bottle, cut it in half, make a few holes in the cap, put my 80 micron screen in and run the cold cold alcohol thats been in the freezer for a few days through the trim. Do that aout 10 times or until you see some green start to enter the mixture. kinda like dry ice hash where you shake til the yellow turns green.
> 
> Then i just put it by a fan in my bathroom with the exhaust on and let it dry like that. Hit the bottom of the dish with a heat gun to get the last tiny bit of the water out of it. And thats all. haha.
> 
> Gonna be makin some bho shortly for the pen! Such a nicer flaver than iso.


sounds like good tech, I just used mason jar and elastic banded the pressing screen from my bubble bag set over the top.

everclear or spyritus don't taint the flavour half as bad as iso. Bho is just a lot of effort if your wanting it vac purged and cleansed to the max. I like erl, and normal bubble bit I had to try the honey.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> There's umpteen QWISO tutorials out there. i shake for 90 seconds



But theres only one SQERL tutorial!
I agree, less is more when it comes to quality.

[video=youtube;4h7zhPxbr6c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h7zhPxbr6c[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2013)

not in my country apparently


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2013)

download hotspot shield and u will be able to see it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2013)

Cheers man I'll go by proxy in a bit


----------



## SupaM (Nov 10, 2013)

Gotta try some of that erl, Maine.....shit looks like it could mellow out my days proper! ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

Funny though as thats a video by DST lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2013)

how goes it cowboy? very nice garden , what are they all? they look awesome, nice comeback from last time I saw them. did you say you had to send them away for a while or something?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 10, 2013)

Well just in from Oregon spent a week in the famed Grants pass home of the 10 pound plant and yes I saw it. Looked a few places will be making an offer on Monday. a little 3 bed 2 bath 5 acers. When we went to look at it there were 10-15 turkeys on the outside deck. 
Deers shit everywhere. Don you need to come out there when I get there.. I'm serious.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds like a good dream Hemlock, I hope you get the best of whatever ends up happening.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Well just in from Oregon spent a week in the famed Grants pass home of the 10 pound plant and yes I saw it. Looked a few places will be making an offer on Monday. a little 3 bed 2 bath 5 acers. When we went to look at it there were 10-15 turkeys on the outside deck.
> Deers shit everywhere. Don you need to come out there when I get there.. I'm serious.


what....you need another turkey? sorry Don. it was too tempting.
it does sound like a pretty good environment. Deer love mj, particularly when they get close to harvest.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

I think I a deer then  antlers may be a headache though.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 10, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Well just in from Oregon spent a week in the famed Grants pass home of the 10 pound plant and yes I saw it. Looked a few places will be making an offer on Monday. a little 3 bed 2 bath 5 acers. When we went to look at it there were 10-15 turkeys on the outside deck.
> Deers shit everywhere. Don you need to come out there when I get there.. I'm serious.


what....you need another turkey? sorry Don. it was too tempting.
it does sound like a pretty good environment. Deer love mj, particularly when they get close to harvest.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

I do apologize for all the posting don, this bubble has me doing funny things  

.....but my antlers are growing by the hour.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Gotta try some of that erl, Maine.....shit looks like it could mellow out my days proper! ATB!


well it'sa a lot darker now, i let it over dry and didn't have a stanley blade so just added more acohol and poured it into it's final resting place, it's been back of the cfl for a day n a half now. it's gonna be some fierce shit.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how goes it cowboy? very nice garden , what are they all? they look awesome, nice comeback from last time I saw them. did you say you had to send them away for a while or something?


What up amber hinny, yeah they had to go on their hols for a week or so where they got a bit over watered and under fed, their back home now, fed n potted up need a day or two to stretch their wings then i'll LST them to the pots. GF isnlt so happy with the numbers so I want to get them flipped and sexed pronto.

there's smelly cherry x smelly berry ( SSB ) , 2010 dog, dog x Qrazy Quake and finaly a half dozen psycho killers am looking for keepers and studs out the whole lot. 


Hemlock said:


> Well just in from Oregon spent a week in the famed Grants pass home of the 10 pound plant and yes I saw it. Looked a few places will be making an offer on Monday. a little 3 bed 2 bath 5 acers. When we went to look at it there were 10-15 turkeys on the outside deck.
> Deers shit everywhere. Don you need to come out there when I get there.. I'm serious.


hoild the dog n bone a second, a 10lb plant? PICS???? not that i don;t believe you i'm just curious as to the house sized tree a 10 pounder must look like. 

3 bed 2 bath 5 acres shit man that's living the damn dream. screw fishing! would you teach me to bow hunt and shoot deer!?!? 


curious old fart said:


> what....you need another turkey? sorry Don. it was too tempting.
> it does sound like a pretty good environment. Deer love mj, particularly when they get close to harvest.
> 
> 
> cof


hahahah turkey with benefits. hahah that sounds so fucking wrong. 


whodatnation said:


> I do apologize for all the posting don, this bubble has me doing funny things
> 
> .....but my antlers are growing by the hour.
> View attachment 2889638View attachment 2889639


christ man halloween was last week, that's some donny darko shiz right there lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

just got word from cinders up north he's a bag of selfie old dog stock from his cut  it's fucking ON!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 11, 2013)

hell yeah don! im about to do that with my best mother!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

man i just know i'm going to have a massive female to male ratio... too many plants. sacrifices will have to be made. i'm really tempted to just throw down half the old stock dogs and see what comes. i'm going to end up with half a dozen keepers i can feel it.... now i've said that it'll be sausage fest


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 11, 2013)

shouldnt they all be female though since theyre selfed/fem seeds???

Or are you talkin about the hermie trait?? haha

I got about 30 of the fem S1s and im hopin to be fightin myself over which one is the keeper. haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

bit of both budbro, i got a bottle of dutch masters reverse but if the pips all came off the same mother i can just leave one plant to self itself a few and i'll use the DM reverse to prevent it on the others. 

it's going to have to go some to beat the cut Rasclot has. I don't think you were around to see cinderella man's dog but it's going to be a real showdown.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hell yeah that one Rasclot had was NASTY!!! Im prayin to my lucky stars that one or one similar show up.

In the end though im pretty sure a blind guy could pick out a killer pheno of the DOG

Got any pictures lyin around of cinderella mans? I was a lurker for about 3-4 years before i made a profile and i wanna say i remember readin some grows by a cinderella man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

i deleted all my pics recently, just too jailbait. might be able to find an old journal of his somewhere, give me a little time n i'll see if I can dig it out. 

you are right though i have yet to see a bad dog kush.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 11, 2013)

take your time haha. And true, the only downside ive heard of is the prone hermie-ness of the first crop from seed, but after cloning its supposed to stop that. But even seeded DOG is probably better than most shit.

ill be awaiting those pictures, if you find them


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2013)

there's one without music which is allowed in the UK


Don Gin and Ton said:


> not in my country apparently


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> take your time haha. And true, the only downside ive heard of is the prone hermie-ness of the first crop from seed, but after cloning its supposed to stop that. But even seeded DOG is probably better than most shit.
> ill be awaiting those pictures, if you find them


you're correct the herm triat never showed again on my second run but i don't have that cut still. as for pics, i aint got time to trawl the thread but they should be in 
here:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/412540-cindys-select.html?highlight=jambo


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks ill give it a read!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

DST said:


> there's one without music which is allowed in the UK


dude your start material looks better than most bags you could pay an arm and a leg for over here 

EDIT: I can't listen with sound in the office, where did you get the stanley blade implement from?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Thanks ill give it a read!


----------



## shadyslater (Nov 11, 2013)

looks so nice don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

Aye DST's the man with the plan. dog is epic, blue pit is on track to be just as good if not bigger. whenever i go and see the toot man he's forever asking when the next dog is coming.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Nov 11, 2013)

as the owner of a Blue Pitbull, i cant WAIT to try Blue pit. What is the ETA on it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2013)

it's up there for sale brutha!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2013)

I got some on the way


----------



## SupaM (Nov 11, 2013)

It's On Deck!!! Tempted to run....NOW lol ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye DST's the man with the plan. dog is epic, blue pit is on track to be just as good if not bigger. whenever i go and see the toot man he's forever asking when the next dog is coming.


aye donny your right, i still reminiscence of my dog  .. Hopefully i'll be trying blue pit sooner than later. But i'm with you guys i got high hopes. How's tricks with you guys? D whats in the plans for htcc this year?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you're correct the herm triat never showed again on my second run but i don't have that cut still. as for pics, i aint got time to trawl the thread but they should be in
> here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/412540-cindys-select.html?highlight=jambo



Here we go lad's. ' The Scottie DOG '






Here's one from the selfie's





No seeds came from the 2 i grew out, only one of them had a few nanners but they did'nt pollinate the bud's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> aye donny your right, i still reminiscence of my dog  .. Hopefully i'll be trying blue pit sooner than later. But i'm with you guys i got high hopes. How's tricks with you guys? D whats in the plans for htcc this year?


what up T dogg, was just thinking about you the other day. you got your game together yet? last i read you were near ready with a new spot if my memory sieves me right 

plans for the cup man i could tell you we plan and what happens are rarely the same unless the plan is being baked. looking forward to it though mane! hope you're all good fella!


Cindyguygrower said:


> Here we go lad's. ' The Scottie DOG '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i can;t wait i'm like a kid waiting on santa sat with the blinds open waiting for the fairy hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2013)

Fairy airways does it again. Bitch flew 1st class all the way


----------



## rasclot (Nov 12, 2013)

Is she ok?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2013)

fine and dandy lad. the other one sour D, you got any pics or info on it? is it a longer flower? i seem to remember sour d being a 10 weeker?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 12, 2013)

they'r en-route fella, it was a bit late yesterday so maybe tomor. WOOOF!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2013)

righty! not recorded aye? I'm away for a root canal at half 10.

WOOFER


----------



## rasclot (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure on the sour d mate probly 10 weeks shes s bit leggy thats all i know at the min I got given it mines 5 weeks in 12/12 il get a pic of her wen I get back from work mate


----------



## rasclot (Nov 12, 2013)

I had a root canal yesterday mate wasn't that bad part from the £395 bill!


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 12, 2013)

Gotta be well baked going to dentist.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Not sure on the sour d mate probly 10 weeks shes s bit leggy thats all i know at the min I got given it mines 5 weeks in 12/12 il get a pic of her wen I get back from work mate


nice one fella! 


rasclot said:


> I had a root canal yesterday mate wasn't that bad part from the £395 bill!


holy shit mine's cost £67 in total. 


HydroGp said:


> Gotta be well baked going to dentist.


thinking about a capsule but probably won't it'll fuck me up too much. wake n bake bongo will suffice!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine was a back tooth aparantly it's a complicated job n she wouldn't do it on the nhs 
cindys dog looks the bomb mate fat buds of goodness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2013)

nightmare 

aye it's going up against mine/yours. should be some good competition eh!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 12, 2013)

Im comin late to this DOG race because im just germinating so ill be the turtle to you guys, the rabbits, but hope to come out with some kill.

Check out the link in my signature if anyone wants to join my slow, but steady, start to the dog-off. hahahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2013)

will do bud bro, the one's I have are just a couple or weeks old so you won;t be too far behind man


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Nov 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one fella!
> 
> holy shit mine's cost £67 in total.
> 
> thinking about a capsule but probably won't it'll fuck me up too much. wake n bake bongo will suffice!


lol my last root canal cost me 3000 USD. you lucky bastards..... it sucks living in America. I feel like a money battery that rich people are just sucking dry.

I wanna move to EU so badly, im a terrible American, dont like Football, i like FOOTBALL (English style) I like universal heathcare and fancy accents.....

regardless i hope the RC went well man! Remember, no straws and take easy pulls on teh weed, dont want that dry socket son! haha


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice with so many to compare with. 
I got 3 reg dogs at 4. node. Also 3 fems at 3. node. One of them in dirt(Oh my what am i doing?).
Root canal in DK would be about 550$, had 3 or 4 last year. Wish i took better care when i was younger. Expensive and painful :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2013)

Hÿdra;9820743 said:


> lol my last root canal cost me 3000 USD. you lucky bastards..... it sucks living in America. I feel like a money battery that rich people are just sucking dry.
> 
> I wanna move to EU so badly, im a terrible American, dont like Football, i like FOOTBALL (English style) I like universal heathcare and fancy accents.....
> 
> regardless i hope the RC went well man! Remember, no straws and take easy pulls on teh weed, dont want that dry socket son! haha


Haha man there's a good few reasons I'd swap places and about the same I wouldn't too lol. Your government fucks you when your state says you're good to grow our gov sells profitable industries to eu countries saying its fairer for the greater economy. While we bare the highest number of free loading spongers coming for handouts and healthcare. Everyone gets shafted one way or another and the grass is always greener. And other such cliches... 

I'd agree we have the best football league but when you support Newcastle you get nothing but heartbreak lol. Its why most geordie's are raging alcoholics I'm sure...


HydroGp said:


> Nice with so many to compare with.
> I got 3 reg dogs at 4. node. Also 3 fems at 3. node. One of them in dirt(Oh my what am i doing?).
> Root canal in DK would be about 550$, had 3 or 4 last year. Wish i took better care when i was younger. Expensive and painful :/


oh man ain't that the truth. If I could tell 18 to old me a few things haha more school less drugs n girls. Exercise and blah blah blah lol

We should organise a dog off comp or something eh !?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> righty! not recorded aye? I'm away for a root canal at half 10.
> 
> WOOFER


Not Recorded, but i did go in to make sure the pay was right rather than guess stamps. Cant wait to see what ones you find, and ill know how many i have, but again i'm 90% sure its the ones ive got a pocket of. 
Give a few out when i know to ???


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 12, 2013)

Dog off competition! Hell yeah, thats awesome. Start the thread. lol  
Ill give out a lazy lab retriever to the winner, haha, kidding i cant  She my bitch.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 12, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Nice with so many to compare with.
> I got 3 reg dogs at 4. node. Also 3 fems at 3. node. One of them in dirt(Oh my what am i doing?).
> Root canal in DK would be about 550$, had 3 or 4 last year. Wish i took better care when i was younger. Expensive and painful :/


i hear ya man!


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2013)

the dog off is a great idea for the new year competition, there is no good reason why everybody shouldn't grow the dog.


----------



## HydroGp (Nov 12, 2013)

Im like, finally! The dog talk was just to much. I have to try it. Hope it sweeps my legs for a while.
Argh bed time. So much to do and so little time. Hope i wake up to the dog competition thread


----------



## jonesyovjarra (Nov 12, 2013)

looking good mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I'll get on it first thing lads! 

Ello jonesy


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll get a dog pack for this if BB isn't out!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2013)

A like from the dogfather seals it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd just like to add that from day one when I tried zee dog I have been promoting and buying as much as fiscally possible. When I have room its the deep blue I was given then dog if I can find some id be excited beyond words. miss that stuff!


----------



## angryblackman (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a few beans from my order. I would be in as well if you had a Dog-Off!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 12, 2013)

Dog or Blue Pit, either way, I'm in. Let's do it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

That's what I was thinking dog/pit or cross bred dawgs. Everyone good with that? I think owing to folks timescales its going to be a long running thing at least end of Feb. 

Dog a man's best friend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

Sweet n sour and the old stock dog

View attachment 2892792
gert pinnate i believe is the exshpreshion ish it not D?

Dog crosses
View attachment 2892794
the creche

And finally into the big tent 3 sweet n sour 3 psycho killer and 6 super smelly berry


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 13, 2013)

Beautiful, Don  Dog x 2toke sounds astounding lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

Cheers, i think it'll all be in the balance of the pheno's. i've been waiting to try these for donkeys years. not sure why i hadn't. 

root canal wasn't so good, jaws aching, i've had a weed cap to keep me gravy though  why anyone has this procedure done is beyond me, next time i'm having it straight out, no faffing about.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice lineup you got! I am vegging my pks/SSBs another 2 weeks then its off to flower for them! They are getting pretty large now, about 15-20 inches tall


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2013)

Just a few, i dont wanna flood. these are from 2010.








As you can see i like my dogs extra crispy


----------



## rasclot (Nov 13, 2013)

My root canal was pain free til today been in agony mate n to top it of I got sum bug been shiitin n being sick for the last 2 hours FFs!!
feel a bit better now tho had to get a dippy in my lungs to help me sleep 
heres the dour d mate smells good so far 5 weeks in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Nice lineup you got! I am vegging my pks/SSBs another 2 weeks then its off to flower for them! They are getting pretty large now, about 15-20 inches tall


man i'm in the same boat, i'm debating whether to flip in a week or two. the girls in tent are loving the LST and being under the 600's! but i know if i flip late i'll have near all girls and the next round into the tent will be cramped, i might just chuck them in SOG style if i have to. i have noticed though that where i topped the SSB's they have literally split into two or 4 heads etc but have all shown sex..... all girls! and they smell super sweet


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just a few, i dont wanna flood. these are from 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexy fat conker leafed lovelies T feel free to flood away! I'm much the same, i like to let the dog go a bit over, lol as if it's not strong enough without being full on amber trich'd. i just like to fuck with the locals. honestly it's a party killer. blunt of dog goes round you can spot the occasional toker turn into a comatose nodding dog lol.


rasclot said:


> My root canal was pain free til today been in agony mate n to top it of I got sum bug been shiitin n being sick for the last 2 hours FFs!!
> feel a bit better now tho had to get a dippy in my lungs to help me sleep
> heres the dour d mate smells good so far 5 weeks in


bad guts and root canal grief watch out it comes in threes man!!! 

sour D looks canny man, leggy. I'll LST her doon!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 14, 2013)

sexy fat conker leafed lovelies T feel free to flood away! I'm much the same said:


> blunt of dog goes round you can spot the occasional toker turn into a comatose nodding dog[/B] lol.



I cant wait to be rollin this shit into a blunt. It cant come soon enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

hahaha write that day off in the diary budbro 







Mate gave me an oz of psycho last night ( got to pay him it back when the above finishes. i stuck it in what i thought was an airtight pack lunch box type tupperware. not fucking airtight in the slightest. bus home was howling of cosis. and being as baked as I was i've only gone and put my bait for graft in it. butty's reek of weed.


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2013)

everywhere I go don people always repeatedly sniff hard, hard enough so that I can hear them if you know what I mean. it doesn't bother me in the slightest, if they have a problem it's THEIR problem. I've smelled enough ale on people's breathe over the years to not judge people on what they choose to do with their life. weed butties, mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

me too, I don' usually sweat it but we've got a new starter in the office this week!


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2013)

is she fit?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

nope.......


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2013)

well I don't know what it is you do for a living but why would you be bothered if the new office munter knows your a smoker? aaaah I need to move to America, it's getting acceptable over there now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

i think she knows anyway, and apparently her bloke smokes occasionally. lets face it it's only a matter of time...


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2013)

b4 ur getting her old man wankered with his eyes hanging out like sheep's fannys


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2013)

lol, she would come in with a face on like when he gets stoned we normally shag but last night he just conked out on me!!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 15, 2013)

Don I'm gonna buy some Dog this weekend I think. Fucking waiting until payday. Actually it'll be quite a few strains, including Blue Pit.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2013)

you will be well pleased.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2013)

mr west said:


> b4 ur getting her old man wankered with his eyes hanging out like sheep's fannys





ghb said:


> lol, she would come in with a face on like when he gets stoned we normally shag but last night he just conked out on me!!


got it totally wrong, her bloke is actually not her bloke, she sits with the guy at the bar every week but he's gay apparently and she single. think she just likes the odd smoke.


Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Don I'm gonna buy some Dog this weekend I think. Fucking waiting until payday. Actually it'll be quite a few strains, including Blue Pit.


sweet SK&S. it's the weekend which is almost as good as payday huh.

well the missus has just left for Philadelphia, i'm a free man for a week then off to the dam for andother week.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 16, 2013)

If you put a fan in there it would strengthen the stems up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2013)

You muthafucka!!! How the hell you been oscar man? You back to growing? I hope so.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2013)

yo oscar long time. Get some dog pips and get ya ass in the dog off>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 16, 2013)

Easy Donny boy hope alls sweet mate.......pm you my new email mate.
Check old stig out fuckin belter fella!!! Haha

[video=youtube;dHsMd_nJ_B0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHsMd_nJ_B0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 16, 2013)

....."we got the blues" haha quality!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 16, 2013)

Nah not growing. Would love to but i just can't for a few reasons. How is Breeders Boutique going? Are you at the Cannabis Cup this year? Dog off Fred? does it involve country laybys and having to jet wash the sides of your down before you go home? I don't think you mean that kind of seed though lol


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2013)

Good to see you about oscar.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy Donny boy hope alls sweet mate.......pm you my new email mate.
> Check old stig out fuckin belter fella!!! Haha
> [video=youtube;dHsMd_nJ_B0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHsMd_nJ_B0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


DOOBIE mufuggin HOWZER  that tune was crying out for a remix.


PUKKA BUD said:


> ....."we got the blues" haha quality!!


the man's been on a different level since he upped his weed intake, he never used to smoke dat piff too much but moving to london i think it's the only thing stopping him smashing the lips off the locals


oscaroscar said:


> Nah not growing. Would love to but i just can't for a few reasons. How is Breeders Boutique going? Are you at the Cannabis Cup this year? Dog off Fred? does it involve country laybys and having to jet wash the sides of your down before you go home? I don't think you mean that kind of seed though lol


ah man i was really hoping you'd popped back to say you were on growing again. still good to hear your about though man. BB is going from strength to strength yeah

DOG KUSH GROW OFF


----------



## rasclot (Nov 17, 2013)

Wake n bake with a mans best friend woof woof!! She's a lovely smoke mate deffo headband leaning taste wise love it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2013)

yeah man! i'm toasted on some cosis this morning, going wedding suit shopping with a mate later this arvo so gonna have a canna cap 

i seem to mind on that dog was more earthy than sweet with not too much of the headband face dunt. the longer flowerer was way sweeter.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 17, 2013)

It's definitely sweet tastin might be the nutes I'm using plant magic at the min but might go back to canna I know wot I'm doin with canna it's a guessing game at the min lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2013)

i got a bottle of the plant magic calmag. I didn't know they did the full line. I bought 10L of canna A& B must be about 2 year ago and i'm only just into the second container by about a cupful.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 17, 2013)

Still baked from that quick dryed dog love it!! )))


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2013)

i've just come down from a wakeybake bongo of psycho, it's like smoking for the first time, it's class.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 17, 2013)

Good Morning Don, Well off to the second stage of PGA tour Q school for the young Mr Jacklin. We are off to Miami, one of my fav places!!! Wish us well guv


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2013)

Good luck to you hemlock mate. And Mr jacklin of course! I'd love to see Miami it looks major fun.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Good luck to you hemlock mate. And Mr jacklin of course! I'd love to see Miami it looks major fun.


It definitely is....we have a godbaby there, and visit a bit. 85 degrees in December one year....beautiful place also. GL, Hemlock! ATB!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 17, 2013)

rasclot said:


> It's definitely sweet tastin might be the nutes I'm using plant magic at the min but might go back to canna I know wot I'm doin with canna it's a guessing game at the min lol



You guys should fuck around with dyna gro. simple one bottle for veg one for flower. I asked for a sample and im not even done with it and know im gonna make the switch. they have a cal-mag and a silica thing as well as a foliar mix but ive seen people use either just grow or just bloom all the way through with good results.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2013)

SupaM said:


> It definitely is....we have a godbaby there, and visit a bit. 85 degrees in December one year....beautiful place also. GL, Hemlock! ATB!


Its all the cu an influenced stuff I wanna see unless tv has lied to me and its not all cocktails and marina's with private boats... !?


budbro18 said:


> You guys should fuck around with dyna gro. simple one bottle for veg one for flower. I asked for a sample and im not even done with it and know im gonna make the switch. they have a cal-mag and a silica thing as well as a foliar mix but ive seen people use either just grow or just bloom all the way through with good results.


I got so much canna left its going to be a year before I change base nute lol ieven have a full line up of hydro I might dig that out this week and try again.



in other news the vape pen works, mixing food grade with tincture didn't mix too well but I'm going to infuse some round fresh herb into the glycerin in the slow cooker and try that next. getting the dose right is really hard and having it remain viscous enough to pipette in is a chore but I'm getting there. I'm going to take it to work today


----------



## slowandsteady (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey guys. sorry to jump ya'lls thread but figured all the BB guru's would be here. I'm about to pop some Deep blue x Livers testers that i have and was wondering if anyone could reccomend a pot size for them ? going to be doing 5 of them in soil using a 600 watter in a 3x3 tent. not sure what nutes yet. so any suggestions on pot or nutes will be appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2013)

what up S&S, 5 in a 3ft x 3 ft? or 3meter? feet i'd say 10litre pots but it all depends on how long you veg and if you're LST'ing them scrog or whatever.

Fred west is ya man to ask re the feeding n stuff.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2013)

deep blues x livers (backcross) is quite a hearty eater, tends to be a fairly slow to moderate grower in veg. If u can fill 10 liter pots with roots u should have a nice plant. Quite viney in structure so support is needed. Smelly too so good filters needed.


----------



## slowandsteady (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks guys appreciate the help. excited to try her out.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 18, 2013)

Don bro is on s33d duty. Supposed to order by thanksgiving weekend at the worst. Any pointers with the dog doing vert?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 18, 2013)

Ha ask D about dog in vert  looks to do great.


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2013)

dst posted a few pics very recently in the 600 of some dogs in a tray, they were in a vert set up and looked very sexy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2013)

Lol I think who has the qualifications to talk about vert too  

Final bit of LST today then am flipping them bitches. Doggystyle


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2013)

If find the trick with Vert is trying to get the right height before flipping. You can expect at least double the height in flower if that gives you any indications. The top row of my vert was basically all clones that I cloned from the bottom row of my vert. So you can start them in flower pretty youngs and they will still give you decent sized plants, you just need more of them. I put 3 or 4 plants in one 11litre tray which is about 70cm (2 foot longish). I don't remove too much from the plants when doing it like this as the vert will give you decent nugs even on lower branches.
Any more Q's just let me know.


Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Don bro is on s33d duty. Supposed to order by thanksgiving weekend at the worst. Any pointers with the dog doing vert?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lol I think who has the qualifications to talk about vert too
> 
> Final bit of LST today then am flipping them bitches. Doggystyle


who has talent no doubt but I don't think he's grown dog has he? Maybe I just haven't looked far enough back in his journals. 

Tie em up. Hahah. 



DST said:


> If find the trick with Vert is trying to get the right height before flipping. You can expect at least double the height in flower if that gives you any indications. The top row of my vert was basically all clones that I cloned from the bottom row of my vert. So you can start them in flower pretty youngs and they will still give you decent sized plants, you just need more of them. I put 3 or 4 plants in one 11litre tray which is about 70cm (2 foot longish). I don't remove too much from the plants when doing it like this as the vert will give you decent nugs even on lower branches.
> Any more Q's just let me know.


thanks D. I've learned a lesson this past grow with LSTing them too much before flipping (too much&#8230;hah) and my light level is about 1.5 ft above the tops of the pots. This next round is gonna be a little less LST so I can get them where they need to be height wise. But yea that is def the trick. I may have some questions after I get them started. I appreciate the help man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2013)

i did my final bit of LST last night, got everything battened down and ready for take off. kinda concerned that what I have in veg is ready to flower pretty much or will be in a week and it's 4 til they need to go in, canopy management is going to be tricky lmao


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 20, 2013)

Make it a jungle in there man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2013)

there's a dozen in 1.2 x 1.2m at the mo, hoping for a few males to reduce my numbers and give me space for the next round which will be some size by the time the next rotation's due in.

I think the plants picked up some hitch hikers whilst on vacation a while back. some form of fly, little big to be thrips (thank god) and i've seen no larvae so i'm reckoning some kind of gnat!?


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2013)

let them dry out as much as possible in between waterings, that normally helps with gnats


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2013)

not really an option, i'm in 2/3 to 3/4 full 3.5 litre pots so they're going to need water almost daily. am going to bug spray em for a couple of days and then fingers crossed while the missus baby sits em for a week they don't go multiplying like fuckin rabbits.


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2013)

lol 2.5l of coco will dry out fast in flower, daily waterings will be a must. are they eating the leaves or just hovering about?, they could be munching roots in the coco. try getting something you can do a root drench in maybe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2013)

yeah i gave them a feed of H202 yesterday and hoping a spray of the top halfs will sort em, that and I chased and squished all i saw lol. 

and yeah i know i skimped on the coco lol. i never have run off so i like to be on top of daily waterings lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 20, 2013)

That sounds bad Don. If you've seen an 
adult fly logic states you've got larvae in 
in your pots. You'll come back to no leaves 
on your plants. I've had the little fuckers 
before but i ignored the flies thinking 
they couldn't hurt owt. I was wrong, most
of the leaves dried up and fell off. It was
a right mess. It was the most serious problem
i had.
Fungus gnats are worse than thrips damage wise
but a piece of piss to sort out. 
Get some stuff called gnat off or get some beneficial 
nematodes but gnat off should get rid of the little 
shits.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 20, 2013)

Shit to hear bout the gnats mate
heres sum dog 





love it!!!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh yeah I'm off to dam tomorrow night well 4am fri can't bloody wait!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 20, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Shit to hear bout the gnats mate
> heres sum dog
> 
> 
> ...


JESUS HAIRYBALLS CHRIST
that looks amazing. Its
virtually silver. That makes me want
to grow the dog. I wish i did when i had
the chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh joy! I have the fem germinating as we speak


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

oscaroscar said:


> That sounds bad Don. If you've seen an adult fly logic states you've got larvae in in your pots. You'll come back to no leaves on your plants. I've had the little fuckers before but i ignored the flies thinking they couldn't hurt owt. I was wrong, most of the leaves dried up and fell off. It was a right mess. It was the most serious problem i had.
> Fungus gnats are worse than thrips damage wise but a piece of piss to sort out. Get some stuff called gnat off or get some beneficial nematodes but gnat off should get rid of the little
> shits.


Don't say that! they'll all be gleaming and sexy when i return.......

I don't have time to get to the grow shop afore i leave, might see if i can get some generic bug shit from morrisons on the way home. hopefully the h202 will have slowed them down a bit. i wouldn't care i mixed the coco with the diometrocious earth of however you spell the stuff (still not sure that does anything DST

going to give them another blast of fertilome ( neem and pytherin) before i go. try not to burn the fuck out them again. this run hasn't had a smooth run so far.


rasclot said:


> Shit to hear bout the gnats mate
> heres sum dog
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely stunning fella. bet that's hitting the spot. you must be toking the popcorn by now eh?


[email protected] said:


> Oh joy! I have the fem germinating as we speak


good things to come


----------



## rasclot (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm lovin it mate outstanding smoke!! 
Il email u my number so we can get in contact on sat if u up for a beer n smoke


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

good plan batman


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 21, 2013)

Thats a bummer about the gnats, I had them for a while, the gnat off was the only thing that done the job.
So ive gave in and put a couple pips in to germ. 1 dog and 1 D.P.Querkle. 
Fuck it.

Ras. That one you got looks tidy bro! Get a taste/smoke report ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

baws of solid steel you cinders.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2013)

WHAT UP DONALD babe? heading to Dam for the cup? I hope you have a totally bitchin time! good luck with all your entries. I hope you guys win BIG! have a safe trip and say hello to DST for me and congratulations on his new baby. Im growing the ARC and aliens have invaded my house. The girl scout cookies are big time over here. They hit the big time. you will prob see them at the cup freshly baked from across the pond. And trust me, lol, they will bake your brain beyond belief! take care, peace... Ambz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

hey amber hun, you bet your arse I am! can't wait though i've a zillion things to do before i go. i wish it was all party but there's the 8 hours talking to customers whilst being really really REALLY high, which is not hard for a job but tiring believe me! really looking forward to meeting mini DST.

I kinda thought GSC was just the latest fad to go through cali, though it looked pretty fire. who put that one out? it's cali connect upon looking, those cali guys got the cash to splash, i wonder who they'll bring to c'rap' at the evening events. i'll make sure i get a try of it though.

oh and BTW the birds in the air


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 21, 2013)

GSC is good but personally its nothing special. The nugs look nice and its dank but its not too much different than a GDP type high and taste. Little more piney/minty less grapey depending on the cut you get.

Everyones raving about it but im not a huge fan, ill smoke anything so id never turn it down, but if i had the choice id choose a DOG/chem strain. 

I think its the high that looses me. Its one of those laid back smokes and for strong stuff it kinda seems pointless to me to be laid back but alot of people probably use it for sleep/pain relief.

Thats one of the reasons im on the DOG hunt. Tryna find that smack to the head pheno that gets ya paranoid high and your heart racin. Im also more of a fan of the diesel/chem/rubber taste/smoke. 

Just tickles my fancy perfectly. hahaha


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2013)

lol budbro, you would love the blue pit pheno i have just found, it is more dog than the dog i grew if you get me?. at least in my head it makes sense


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 21, 2013)

Is that the lanky one with smaller buds you were talkin about on your thread?? sticky as can be???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

it's crazy all the uk thread guys are like 'fuck a pheno hunt, i want clones' they don't know they're missing out on countless gems.

personally i prefer the older stock, the newer more uniform is straight up awesome but the earlier stuff was less balanced from the parents influence and being a previous F2/3/4 whatever. i got a og leaner and a ECSD leaner and both were excellent in their own way. always amazes me, this game made me patient as hell yet folks won't invest a few months to find something amazing.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

I know what your saying ghb! My taller bp seemed more dog than dog  glad I'm not the only one losing his mind here lol


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's crazy all the uk thread guys are like 'fuck a pheno hunt, i want clones' they don't know they're missing out on countless gems.
> 
> personally i prefer the older stock, the newer more uniform is straight up awesome but the earlier stuff was less balanced from the parents influence and being a previous F2/3/4 whatever. i got a og leaner and a ECSD leaner and both were excellent in their own way. always amazes me, this game made me patient as hell yet folks won't invest a few months to find something amazing.



i love pheno hunts but i can only keep so many mommas! Wish i could keep em all!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah end up with 3 keepers from the dog lol, ive already lost two bangers lmao


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 21, 2013)

Im not sure how old the ones i have are because they were gifted from a friend but theyre S1s probably from early 2013 to late 2012. 

Im takin a bunch of clones so ill be safe. Just gotta find some fellow, local, enthusiasts to pass em to for back ups.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 21, 2013)

I learned the hard way to clone the keepers. And to KEEP THE FUCKING DOG AWAY FROM MY PLANTS. LOL. unless of course I'm growing dog then she's okay. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2013)

mr west said:


> yeah end up with 3 keepers from the dog lol, ive already lost two bangers lmao


it's heartbreaking init! i've lost 3 i'd like back and got one back i wanted and a batch of the selfies from cinders, looking forward to setting them away


budbro18 said:


> Im not sure how old the ones i have are because they were gifted from a friend but theyre S1s probably from early 2013 to late 2012.
> 
> Im takin a bunch of clones so ill be safe. Just gotta find some fellow, local, enthusiasts to pass em to for back ups.


well have fun hunting bro


Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I learned the hard way to clone the keepers. And to KEEP THE FUCKING DOG AWAY FROM MY PLANTS. LOL. unless of course I'm growing dog then she's okay. lol.


man through one thing and another i've lost loads of keepers. kinda got used to letting them go. sucks


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Imagine how hoardish we would be if we didn't have to keep stuff on the DL! I for one would have plants on top of plants.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2013)

If I was in the state's I'd probably be like that man. Imagine rows on rows to select a keeper from. We can dream eh.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 22, 2013)

One of these days......


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> If I was in the state's I'd probably be like that man. Imagine rows on rows to select a keeper from. We can dream eh.


U don't have to dream just move here with me mate and we'll do it!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't tempt me

In true european style I'm baked having pan au chocolate for breakfast with westy. Drinking espresso with the oven blaring cos we can't make the fire work.


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2013)

have a nice day lads, feel free to post any funny pics of your doings.

jealous!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm back from dam never made it to the cup this time ended up at the melkweg night club of my head on pills at innovation in the dam wot a messy night hope u lot have a cracking time


----------



## shadyslater (Nov 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> If I was in the state's I'd probably be like that man. Imagine rows on rows to select a keeper from. We can dream eh.



it'll happen 1 day don.... we'll get there eventually bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2013)

Hahah rasclot you had a good one by sounds of it. We've not been to the melkweg other than the first night, It's been funny as, pissed, stoned on bikes. Falling off... 

Meeting growers who run our strains already is cool. The pit sold out at the grey area in a day or so. 

Voting results tonight!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> baws of solid steel you cinders.


Heed more like!!!!

Hope you's are all having a blast at the canna cup, my bail conditions dont allow me to go 

Was at a family do yesterday and bumped into a mate i gave some snips to a while back. Still has the Las Lemon Haze, and either the cheese or psyco cut's i gave him. Said he just got some Engineers Dreams and a few Blue Pits, another guy who didnt take a snip from the DOG i gave him Arrrrrr!!! But its a start.
Im off to pick up this 400w, the 2 seeds i popped last week are small sorry looking seedlings but will perk up once under the light.
I wont be doing a flower/veg area just now, but going to manually take a couple of these selfies in/out on the 12th hour when they get to around 3-4 nodes. Not ideal but will help find the Scottie DOG quick, she throws out pre-flowers like pebbles, really big off the bat and covered in sticky smelly goodness, it will do me through the cold winter and hopefully get a move in summer so i can get back on track.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2013)

best of luck don ( not that you need it) you have some solid product and customer service thats next to non( this threads a perfect example)...keep it up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Heed more like!!!!
> Hope you's are all having a blast at the canna cup, my bail conditions dont allow me to go
> Was at a family do yesterday and bumped into a mate i gave some snips to a while back. Still has the Las Lemon Haze, and either the cheese or psyco cut's i gave him. Said he just got some Engineers Dreams and a few Blue Pits, another guy who didnt take a snip from the DOG i gave him Arrrrrr!!! But its a start.
> Im off to pick up this 400w, the 2 seeds i popped last week are small sorry looking seedlings but will perk up once under the light.
> I wont be doing a flower/veg area just now, but going to manually take a couple of these selfies in/out on the 12th hour when they get to around 3-4 nodes. Not ideal but will help find the Scottie DOG quick, she throws out pre-flowers like pebbles, really big off the bat and covered in sticky smelly goodness, it will do me through the cold winter and hopefully get a move in summer so i can get back on track.


ah fella you'll be reet in a few months, sounds like you've got a few options to pick a snip up of the dog n stuff then  


[email protected] said:


> best of luck don ( not that you need it) you have some solid product and customer service thats next to non( this threads a perfect example)...keep it up!


hahah not that we need it, too right, on a hiding to nothing. 




in other news fungus gnats are taking a good hold  going to pick up some sand for the top of the pots and get them on smash


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 2, 2013)

Any sm 90 yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

no mate, sadly i think royal fail has fecked it up.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 2, 2013)

I think I found your Christmas present



Make your house smell like Newcastle FC! The handmade candle evoking the scent of a freshly-mown Geordie football pitch
Made by handmade candle company Candela Candles
The £9.95 candle smells dewy and of mown grass
Dedicated to Newcastle and meant to evoke memories of football matches

Artist and creator Ruth Herling aims to remind Northerners of home

By Martha De Lacey

PUBLISHED: 07:26 EST, 2 December 2013 | UPDATED: 12:40 EST, 2 December 2013 


A British candle-maker has created the ultimate homage to her local football club, Newcastle United: a handmade scented candle that smells just like their playing pitch at St James' Park.

Ruth Herling, artist and founder of Candela Candles, intended to create a product that would give off the smell of freshly-mown playing field grass. 


The 39-year-old from Gosforth, Northumberland, has named it The Geordie and hopes it will remind Northerners who have fled their hometown of the city's best bits. 



The Geordie candle smells of freshly-mown grass and intends to recall the Newcastle FC pitch of St James' Park 

The Geordie Candle is black and white and has a fresh and dewy fragrance. The candle is already so popular it is one of her fastest-sellers, Herling told Sky.

The black and white candle with the smell of newly mown turf has become so popular it is among the fastest-selling of her range of luxury candles.

Describing the £9.95 candle - which is 'dedicated to Geordie Land' - the company says: 'Pure vegetable wax, combined with an exclusive blend of exquisite fragrances to create a luxuriously perfumed, scented candle. 

'This handmade scented candle will burn for some 30 hours, diffusing a crisp and fresh fragrance , dedicated to the heart of Geordie Land and fresh cut pitch of St James' Park. 

Speaking to Sky, Herling said: 'Fragrances can be very powerfully evocative, and can unlock memories and emotions we may long have forgotten about.

'I'd hope the scent of fresh grass when combined with the distinctive black-and-white design of the label will help transport people to a place which means a great deal to them.'


Candela differs from many other candle ranges because they are all made using vegetable wax, not beeswax, and are vegan-friendly and toxin-free.

Alongside The Geordie, the range offers 14 other fragrances.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2516770/Make-house-smell-like-Newcastle-FC-The-handmade-candle-evoking-scent-freshly-mown-Geordie-football-pitch.html#ixzz2mLY37gLJ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

There are some great comments about this article


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2013)

Hahaha that's bonkers, football fans are bonkers. Geordies no exception. I assure you st James smells of a lot more on a matchday lol. Though the guys from a posh part of town and no doubt the prawn sandwich muncher probably sits in the front row and can actually smell the grass.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2013)

I like to eat pr0n sandwiches....the last game I was at was the Scottish Cup final with Celtic v Dunfermline, I had a seat right behind the goal.....mmmmmmmnnnnn. Natcho we lost, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

Pr0n cocktail!?! we're away to swansea tomorrow and then man ure on saturday... gonna be a tough game that.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2013)

racking my brain for my last game i went to, thnk it was England vs Italy friendly at leeds ground more than ten years ago lol. I remember calamity James was in goal for us and let us down and getting pissed after lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2013)

oscaroscar said:


> That sounds bad Don. If you've seen an
> adult fly logic states you've got larvae in
> in your pots. You'll come back to no leaves
> on your plants. I've had the little fuckers
> ...


Btw gnat off is about twenty roubles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

twenty roubles!?!? lmao. i'll fettle them if i have to squash each fucking one!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2013)

Have they done much damage?
They're the worst thing i ever got. 
Once you see a fly the damage is 
already done. 
Good luck. I hope you win the war.
Nematodes work as a preventative 
measure but if you've already got em
chemicals is the only way. 6% Hydrogen 
peroxide from the chemist will do it too 
but i am not sure of ml per litre though.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 3, 2013)

Battling those lil f'ers myself. Soil drench, dry out, soil drench+H2O2. ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheers lads, its just a hiccup in a long line eh. I'll see in a little while how many are flying about. Hopeful I got most of the adults this morning. Almost tempted to hook up my spare fan with the missus stocking on one end and have a good mosey about the tent haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2013)

Get some yellow sticky traps and 
put them on top of your pots and you
should get a good idea of the infestation
plus they'll catch any that are trying 
to lay more eggs. Obnoxious little fuckers


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2013)

Sliced spuds on top of your soil draws the larvae out
too. Washing up liquid in a cup catches adults as well. Can you 
tell I've had a problem with them lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

lol.....christ are they that big a deal  

I went into the tent and didn't see any flying round but one on the wall in the room. guessing it must have come out the veggy cupboard. i've got some H202 left but maybe only an applications worth for the full lot. see how i fare this week i spose. 

cheers for the tips man, i was reading about making your own strips but i think a shot glass with a bit of syrup in will do just as well eh.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah they're terrible little bastards.
If they take hold the larvae just eat through 
your root system. One of the first signs
is they look underfed and yellow then
the leaves dry up and drop off. the only 
good thing if you do manage to limp
across the finish line is trimming is 
easy coz there's no leaves lol.

I had what shoulda been around 70
end up as 25 so i'd say they're bad.
You gotta clear em out of everywhere.
Veg and flower rooms. Bleach all pots,
trays, walls and don't use any soil/coco 
thats been near your op. Best bet is to
just start again. Electrical stuff should ok 
though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuuucksake  ive only just done that.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2013)

Have they done any harm yet?
I hope you sort it out. At least
you know what you're dealing
with. When i had em i thought
i was underfeeding then i thought
it was a ph issue then i noticed
the odd fly hanging about and by 
that time i had piles of dead yellow 
leaves on the floor. Also the 25 I
ended up with was virtually unsellable.
I had to sit on until a drought.
Luckily i only suffered once but i did
everything that I've suggested so it's 
not as bad powdery mildew which
i think you have to leave the country
to sort out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2013)

oscar, you're killing me here, i just had powdery mildew  that's why i stopped to bleach down and switched up all the coco and pots. bleached down again and started over with all new pips n cuts. 

i had a security problem and had to shift things down to a pals and ended up with gnats. 

damage wise so far so good no piles of leaves or owt just the odd mature floating about. worst bit is they're in the houseplants downstairs.  think i'll try the h202 on them, thank fully they are succulents and require next to no water, i'm a bit surprised they managed to make home in their already dry soil.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2013)

I get the odd gnat and they don't seem to do anything bad....maybe the gnats over here are pussies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2013)

i think there's a difference between gnats like fruit fly type and fungus gnats. if you get those in the root system it's bad news. 

they don't appear to do any visible harm to the top side of the plant til all the leaves drop off and your stood like WTF?!?! this happened down my mates and he seemed well happy as it made his trim well easy. i've been thinking for a while he's not been hitting the weight he should and now i know why.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2013)

bout time i updated this run eh!



don't ask what's what i've nee idea!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2013)

just realised i should have potted them up afore i chucked a load of sand on those little uns


----------



## ghb (Dec 4, 2013)

lol, they should be ok for a week i would have thought, they don't grow much under the old cfl's do they?

i tried sand once when i had springtails or root aphids, didn't do anything to stop the little bastards, don't know about gnats though. aminacloprid, it is spelled differently but pronounced like that kills anything in the coco but it recently got banned for killing honey bees lol, still got a bottle just in case. luckily my gardens pest free atm, will only be a matter of time before the thrips are back though, they just don't give up the cunts.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 4, 2013)

Right mosquito dunk worked really well for me. I just break them up and top dress with them


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 4, 2013)

and organicide with help as well


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2013)

Sand worked for me on one of my house plants, Don. And to be honest, I think you are probably better getting shot of them while they are in the smaller pots. The one thing I found about sand in big pots is that they weigh a freakin tonne when wet.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol, they should be ok for a week i would have thought, they don't grow much under the old cfl's do they?
> 
> i tried sand once when i had springtails or root aphids, didn't do anything to stop the little bastards, don't know about gnats though. aminacloprid, it is spelled differently but pronounced like that kills anything in the coco but it recently got banned for killing honey bees lol, still got a bottle just in case. luckily my gardens pest free atm, will only be a matter of time before the thrips are back though, they just don't give up the cunts.


they seem to take a slow time reaching where they are now but another week that veg cupboard is going to be chocka, keep fighting the good fight lad. so far so good with the sand, haven't seen any for a day grow or living room. thrips are more a summer thing are they not?


Hemlock said:


> Right mosquito dunk worked really well for me. I just break them up and top dress with them


i read about them in a thread recently or you can dilute into a solution i think?!


Hemlock said:


> and organicide with help as well


cheers  i tend to prefer chemicals though tbh 


DST said:


> Sand worked for me on one of my house plants, Don. And to be honest, I think you are probably better getting shot of them while they are in the smaller pots. The one thing I found about sand in big pots is that they weigh a freakin tonne when wet.....


well i've set some maple syrup traps and i'll just keep an eye out. i'm not scrapping the fuckers. i just can't.. and yeah i was kinda intrigued as to how i'm going to figure out when to water without being able to see the coco. guess i'll go old skool and pick em up dry and wet to gauge. 



cheers for all the tips gents. the missus' graduation today. best get the good clobber on and try not to look bleary eyed


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 4, 2013)

AYE congrats to the missus mate and yes you can dilute it mate. I poke some holes in the soil and drop some of the dunks in there then top dress and water..


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2013)

oh my word, graduation day, what a bore off that is, you need to get your clapping technique sorted as most Uni's have a load of Graduations at the same time. If you don't then you will have the red hand of Ulster for the next few weeks. I normally go with a small hand clap on my thigh...just a tip like.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bout time i updated this run eh!
> 
> View attachment 2916691View attachment 2916692
> 
> don't ask what's what i've nee idea!


It all looks good to me. I hope you've caught them 
in time. Don't forget the holes in the bottom of
the pots. sorry for the horror story. i don't
want what happened me to happen to
anyone. They looked awesome up until
the fourth week of flower then within a
week the whole lot was a right sorry mess.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 4, 2013)

Don if you're in fabric pots just feel the sides and bottom. May sve your back that way instead of lifting them and shit. Good luck bud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

Cheers guys, wasn't quite the hours of people I was expecting but enough...

Funnily enough D I did the leg clap. 

As for the gnats I saw a couple this morning and a couple dead in the syrup traps. And found a full blown tranny in one of the SSB's. Wounded.

Oscar, I've been thinking of ways to sit the pot bottoms in sand too probably bag them and gaffer tape the bags. Real pain in the arse this like


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

So she going to do more post grad work now mate (PHD, etc) I suppose you need to get someone to sponsor you to do that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

masters complete, next 3 years to Dr. and yeah you have to go hunting for grants and stuff.

& Kicks, thanks, those pots are only diddy though man, just under 1 gallon. 

christ it's particularly horrid weather wise over here. i've made it to graft completely soaked through


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

Aye, it's rank rotten over here to lad. But dry at the moment. Pished down for most of yesterday when of course I had to go out and do shit....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

sideways rain can go get fooked eh! i'm a fucking sorry state today. hanging, toothache, backache, a pissed off GF. 

meant to ask, did HT get back about the crate?


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

What do you reckon lad....tumbleweed from that lot. Feel like sending them a complaint now about the whole event, not that it would od a fat lot of fukkin good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

i'm stunned shocked and who am i kidding. bunch of bastards


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 5, 2013)

What happened lads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

someone nicked the hire companies crate for the sofa. cheeky fuckers. they had to take our stuff off it to use the thing in the first place. hire company wanting to keep the deposit


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

i knew they would do sfa. i mean it was hard enough just to get bloody broomstick to sweep our booth , lol....bunch of fukwits.


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2013)

couldn't organize a smoke up in Amsterdam ffs


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 5, 2013)

HMMMM I see


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

still a response saying no we aren't liable would have been nice eh. fuckwits


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

it gets worse every year don't it, i'd still like to make it to one just to see what the fuss is, maybe an american one though.

pull your finger out D, get to the la cup ffs!


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

You can't sell s33ds there unless you have an LA business. You can't selll Seeds in Oregan unless you have an Oregan based business, and so on and so forth. And dealing with the US in general gives me the heabie fukkin jeabies. Waste of fukking time if you ask me. Spain, Tenerife, Portugal is our next step. Tenerife hopefully sooner rather than later so we can get all year round seed production on the go. I met some real cool people at the Cup from down there. (although I had met one of their friends and sorted him out prior to that so the Cup couldn't take credit for that).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

been looking at tenerife today. seems it's decriminalised for four plants grown for percy. when do we leave D?


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

When I get the coup on how many plants you can grow for non percy, lol.....sounded like that dude was growing plenty! He had licenses and such but not sure if that was for the production or just the selling of it. With the weather like it is just now, I'd leave as soon as my next harvest is done if I could. Just been paid a shit load of backlogged invoices yesterday so who knows


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

aye that it did. it's currently 24C out there 

i wonder about how legit his license is mind you. it's still not legal as far as i could tell from a bit of digging.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2013)

they do it like a Club with membership...not sure how it works but he told me when they opened the police came but their lawyer also came and had all the papers/licenses and they leave him alone now. would be handy to speak Spaish.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

all sounds very civilised eh. aye a crash course in the old Espagnol might be in order! though with our regional accents hahaha should be a giggle at very worst


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

the muriken gubment is not somebody you want to be on the wrong side of, i can understand your reasons. it's just a shame that you won't be able to market your products in person to the very people who will be buying them. (i'm assuming the biggest market is the u.s?).

speaking of spain, they have a great approach towards dealing with soft drugs. in my eyes anyway even better than holland, second to only portugal maybe. i know a shit load of growers in spain, it's getting quite funny hearing all the stories about what is happening over there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

do tell!?!?


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

how about the police raiding a farm house near barcelona 3 times in a year but making no arrests or extracting any equipment even though the house is full of plants and they have no blinds or curtains.

i wonder what happened there then.......... ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

I see... Mafia involvement or just back handing policia probably both lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

funny hand shakes don.

i still think it's fucking nuts they don't just put blinds up though, surely that would be cheaper but no, apparently it is different plod each time too, they all must be telling each other to get down there so they can have their christmas bonus lol. not just locals either i'm talking garda civil with guns and such. it's like the wild west over there at the minute, a lot of freedom to be had.

they are after the russians apparently they don't mind the english too much (i know news to my ears too, i thought pedro hated us being over there).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

All bunce for their economy eh. The ruskies just don't give a fuck. Their gangs make ours look like playschool clubs. 

But yeah blinds seem a cheaper investment aye haha


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

i know, they are bastards by all accounts. one night i was smoking on the bacony, i saw a few heavies going in and out of a house for 5 mins with duffel bags out of a brand new x5 and range rover, you would have to be a fool to even want to know what was in them lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

Or who... Any race who use vodka as a means to keep warm have to be a bit unhinged. When was the last time you saw a dashcam punchup not from Russia?!


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

funny aint it, the ones were people try to jump in front of a moving car to claim insurance money is the funniest, they always end up getting beat to shit, THERES YOUR INSURANCE MONEY YOU TWAT!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vRvdSQHZJYU]http://youtu.be/vRvdSQHZJYU[/video]

so half the toon was flooded yesterday. the quayside was under a good few foot.


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

it was rough in a few places it would seem, the worst i saw near me was a few ridge tiles blown off.

the pennines and ireland protect us from the bad weather, afternoon was ok, it calmed right down. let the recovery commence!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

mind it's friggin baltic this morning! missus had to wrestle the duvet off me or i'd still be under it


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

i think everybody struggled to get out of bed this morning(except those with the organic alarm clocks lol((kids))), the thought of this for another 3+ months doesn't bare thinking about.
going to se asia at the end of jan, canny fookin wait.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

nice one fella! now there's the reward for hard graft and gardening. i was near in tears looking at tenerife yesters man. mind you the cold doesn't really bother me much kinda used to it. might be time to get a nice bottle and start carrying the hip flask. mmm scotch or brandy, decisions decisions


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2013)

ahem, er........ gin!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

in my hip flask, no ta. i like a mixer unless it's really special gin


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

I generally have an 18yr old Glenlivet in my hip flask. It is quite a socialable hip flask though and has two little dram measures in the top that you can share with someone else. It's kind of like this.






I watched a report on the Netherlands which expected only localised flooding with the BIG STORM, lol (and we are underwater). But hey, it helps if your government invest in 50km of sluis gates and protection along the coast. It's called proper infrastructural investment which the UK often struggle to come to terms with...as long as the Upper Middle Classes are getting a good return on their investments then the world is tickety-boo, fukwits.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

nice flask fella, but aye not exactly one for the terraces lol. the 18 is nice, i generally go with 12 yo Livet. but seeing as it's crimbo maybe i'll splash or have a bottle of marlon to go with 

yeah it still amazes me that the uk never learn from year to year.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

Have you tried the 15yr Glenlivet? or the 15yr old Glenfiddich, both excellent imo as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

not much of a Glenfiddich man. not tried the 15yo tho. never see it in bars here. 

in other news the horse mask has arrived.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 6, 2013)

??????????????? whats that a horse mask


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

Sounds like some nasty sex toy  Hey hun, wanna get fucked by a horse?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

.................


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

Bwahaha you is sick man !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

think of the uses!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

She can wear it too LOL. Still legal to bang your pets in Denmark lol
A farmer not to long ago put up cameras in her barn. Cause her animals seemed stressed out. Turns out three men came almost every night and tied up some goats to have sex with. OMG hilarious and fucking nasty footage.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

okaaaaay wtf¬!?!? not surprised they were stressed out lol

tbh it's quite restrictive vision/breathing wise, and it stinks of solvent, not sure if those are good qualities for bedroom use or not?


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 6, 2013)

Nah one would have to be really craving it(Dont think i have since i was 19). Otherwise i think its a downer like getting annoyed over knee pain. But after three days wake on amphetamine id put it on and go crazy  Alot of bong and sex to get down again  (Ah its been a long time)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2013)

hahaha purple elbows n knees from too much phet shaking like a shitting dog cold sweating.... nope still can't see the appeal of speed like.

i prefer the nacho libre mask for....... anyway too much info


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2013)

It seems they sell the 12yr old Glenfiddich in most bars over here as well, I am not a fan at all. So when a friend bought me the 15 I was like, mmmmn, then tried it and changed my mind big time.


Not sure what to say about the mask ya roll and butter!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> not much of a Glenfiddich man. not tried the 15yo tho. never see it in bars here.
> 
> in other news the horse mask has arrived.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2013)

You guys are fucked up but amusing never the less hahaha speed has it place but only when U have a program to write n very little time hahaha was bad on it till I checked myself into the hospital after a lil freakout haha good times. Try midelton very rare, shits like 15 euro a shot but you can get it cheap in duty free from America or wherever U go outside of Europe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2013)

Aye to be fair if someone said here try this glenfiddich I'd shy away from it too. The normal fiddich is rough as a badgers. 

Not heard of midleton scotc?! I love the stuff but it cripples me with acid usually.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2013)

Its Irish, Jameson I think. Top quality stuff but like I said only buy it in duty free.


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2013)

lol @ irish whiskey.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol.I'm an equal opportunity drinker ghb. Tho I gotta say I don't much like Irish whiskey, pocheen on the other hand I'm down with!


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2013)

we didnt have a Jenever wen we had the chance, naggers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2013)

I gin regularly anyway my friend. I'm devastated, my buddy I made the cider with brought some today. Its oxidized. Smells beautiful but tasted like rats piss. Its deceptive, the first half second it tastes lovely then the aftertaste is horrible. He did bring a bottle of hop spirit though. Chinook hop Vodka. For those moments when you need to hop a beer off its tits.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2013)

Seems all is not well in football land......

'It's £50,000 for a red card': Three arrested after top footballers filmed 'admitting they fix matches for betting fraudsters'
Police arrest three people after claims made by player Sam Sodje
Sam Sodje reportedly claimed he can influence events in games for cash
He claims he can get players to 'get yellow cards for £30,000, red for £50,000'

Betting syndicates can profit by placing large bets on card being handed out
He can get crooked players to manipulate World Cup games, report states


By Sam Webb

PUBLISHED: 04:45 EST, 8 December 2013 | UPDATED: 12:53 EST, 8 December 2013 


Police have arrested three people in connection with a second investigation into football spot-fixing following allegations that a player rigged a Championship game in return for cash.

The National Crime Agency (NCA) acted after 
ex-Premier League footballer Sam Sodje was filmed bragging that he can arrange for professional footballers to get yellow cards or even sent off in return for cash.

The Sun on Sunday handed over information on Sodje, gathered over a period of four months by an undercover reporter posing as a middleman for a betting syndicate based in the Far East.

In the video, 34-year-old Nigerian defender Sodje brags that he can arrange for a player to get themselves booked for a £30,000 pay-out, and that he could guarantee certain events in play in return for money.

Fraudsters can capitalise on this through in-game betting, where they put large bets on incidents like red and yellow cards, penalties and even corner kicks.

In the video recorded by an undercover reporter from the Sun on Sunday , Sodje claimed he fixed it for an ex-Premier League player, who now plays in the Championship, to get a yellow card and can even organise similar such events in Premier League games - for a much greater price because of the huge fines for players at that level.

Sodje, who played for Portsmouth and also in the top flight at Reading, even said he was preparing to fix matches at next year's World Cup in Brazil.



An NCA spokeswoman said: 'An active NCA investigation is now under way and we are working closely with the Football Association and the Gambling Commission. 

Three people are in custody and are being questioned by NCA officers. We cannot comment further at this stage.'

In the Sun on Sunday footage, Sodje said it was child's play for a player to get a yellow card, as they are so common no one suspects anything is amiss and the player can continue playing afterwards.

He said: 'This guy came to meet me at my house and it was sorted. That's how easy it is - it's nothing.'


Sodje and his brother Stephen claimed they could even get players sent off - an event which can cripple a team's chances in a game - for between £50,000 and £70,000.

He said he could set up a bet an entire week before a game, while his brother warned the reporter not to pay one player rumoured to be involved in fixing matches because the sportsman was already under scrutiny.


Sodje spoke of a meeting a Premiership player in a Manchester hotel room, as well as at the home of another to discuss a potential fix.

The footage also shows him admitting punching an opponent in the groin to get sent off for a £70,000 pay-out.

While playing for Portsmouth, Sodje punched Oldham Athletic's Jose Baxter twice in the game, which took place in February.

Sodje also boasted that having pocketed £70,000 from the gambling ring, even after his £10,000 fine he was still £60,000 better off. 

He said: 'Do you know how much I got fined? I got fined ten grand and I missed six games.'

He said he had to launch the bizarre attack, which his then-manager at Portsmouth, Guy Whittingham, described as 'inexcusable', as the referee had not been booking him for tackling.

Spotting his chance after a tackle by Baxter, Sodje ran up to his opponent and punched him in the crotch - to the shock of spectators.


The reporters also claim to have met with Cristian Montano, who was alledgedly supposed to get booked in a game against Wolverhampton Wanderers in the first half - but failed.

The 21-year-old Colombian reportedly claims he was 'hacking' opposition players and even swore at the ref but did not get carded, offering to fix another game to make amends.

Sodje had called former Notts County teammate Montano to a hotel to explain himself.

The fixer showed the reporter text messages from Montano explaining that he had dived for penalties and pulled other players' shirts, only to receive just one booking - for a clean tackle.

Montano's current club Oldham Athletic said in a statement: 'Oldham Athletic Football Club has been made aware of the incident and allegation surrounding one of its players, Cristian Montano. The club will commence an immediate internal investigation to establish all the relevant facts of the case.

'The club is co-operating with other agencies in this matter and cannot comment on specific facts at this stage. The club will not be issuing any further statements at this time.'

In the video, Sodje also claimed that another of his brother's Akpo, 33, who plays for Tranmere Rovers in League One, would get booked in each of his next six games in exchange for cash.

He said that the brothers were trying to prepare for a life after football.

Portsmouth FC spokesman Colin Farmery said: 'If these serious allegations are true then we are extremely shocked and saddened by them, as match-fixing of any type goes to the heart of the integrity of the game.

'The player in question no longer plays for the club and we have not been contacted by the authorities, but of course we would cooperate fully with any inquiry.'

It is thought that illegal betting syndicates are worth £320billion worldwide, with the practice on the rise because of the growing popularity of gambling during games, and the ease of in-play betting.

A large proportion of the money is generated in Asia, where gambling is largely unregulated, as opposed to Europe.

Speaking about the latest reports, Football League chief executive Shaun Harvey said: 'We treat any allegations of criminal activity in our competitions with the utmost seriousness.

'Given that there is an ongoing police investigation into this matter, we cannot comment further at this time. Although, we would encourage anyone with any evidence to report it to the police.

'We will be giving our full assistance to the police during their investigation.'

A spokesman from the Football Association said: 'The FA is aware of the National Crime Agency investigation and is working closely with the NCA and other authorities. We will make no further comment at this time.'

A Gambling Commission spokesman said: 'The Gambling Commission has responded quickly in supporting this ongoing National Crime Agency investigation and continues to liaise with both the NCA and the Football Association.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2520102/Its-50-000-red-card-Three-arrested-footballers-filmed-admitting-fix-matches-betting-fraudsters.html#ixzz2mueugNcO 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2013)

hardly surprising really, any sport where the money is that high will be rife with corruption. Football probably more so than most sport i would bet. especially with the top bods being openly crooked lol, Seth Blatter!?!? they all eventually come a cropper though. and those sort of gangs don't mess around.

only about a mile from my home, few years back there was a pretty brutal killing of two chinese students (and their cat bizarrely). who had apparently been relaying messages to a syndicate during football games when a team had scored so the gang could get a bet on in the time delay between the feed to china.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2013)

you can bet on how quickly there will be a corner,or even a throw in, this spread betting manipulation has been happening for years. no one gets suspicious if a player kicks the ball out do they?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2013)

i reckon sunderland are going to be looked at next 5 own goals in 9 games..... or it could just be they're utter shite.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2013)

what an authority of whisky has to say...

American bourbon now better than Scottish whiskey: U.K.-born expert

By Jessica Chasmar

-

The Washington Times

Monday, December 9, 2013 


Jim Murray, an English writer and one of the worlds top whiskey critics, believes Scottish malt is no match for American whiskey.

Generally speaking, bourbon  has overtaken Scotch, he said, according to the Telegraph.

Mr. Murray, who wrote Jim Murrays Whisky Bible, argues that Scotlands decrease in quality whiskey is due to the use of sulphur candles to sanitize some barrels that have been used to age sherry, giving it a bitter finish.

Bourbon, however, is aged in virgin oak casks, which do not require sulphur treatment, the Telegraph said.

The best whiskey is coming not from Scotland any more, but from Kentucky, he said, adding that Buffalo Trace, a bourbon distillery in Frankfort, Ky., is arguably the best distillery in the world.

Rosemary Gallagher, the spokeswoman for the Scotch Whisky Association, argued that Mr. Murrays claims are only a matter of his personal taste.


Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/dec/9/english-born-whiskey-critic-says-scotch-out-americ/#ixzz2n2KkmxHW 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter

I get the idea he has an aversion to sulphur candles.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2013)

Cof man bourbon is a totally different spirit in my eyes. I do like the odd bourbon I'd generally go for a scotch. Horses for courses


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2013)

i've admitted defeat and bought a bottle of gnat off. sand only slowed the winged bastards down.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cof man bourbon is a totally different spirit in my eyes. I do like the odd bourbon I'd generally go for a scotch. Horses for courses


where is that saying from horses for courses??


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 10, 2013)

Back to Oregon Lads. Trying to buy a place. Don get your bags packed, I'm gonna need a good man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> where is that saying from horses for courses??


I'm not 100% mate but i dug this up "horses for courses: A mostly British expression urging someone to stick to the thing he knows best, horses for courses comes from the horse racing world, where it is widely assumed that some horses race better on certain courses than on others. In 1898 a British writer noted in the first recorded use of the expression: 'A familiar phrase on the turf is 'horses for courses.'"


Hemlock said:


> Back to Oregon Lads. Trying to buy a place. Don get your bags packed, I'm gonna need a good man.


man i'm not in great shape presently, my back is spasming erratically. and the missus might not be too happy if i just upped and left lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Back to Oregon Lads. Trying to buy a place. Don get your bags packed, I'm gonna need a good man.



Have fun in Oregon! You should do some cherry pie S1s while youre there!!! haha


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm not 100% mate but i dug this up "horses for courses: A mostly British expression urging someone to stick to the thing he knows best, horses for courses comes from the horse racing world, where it is widely assumed that some horses race better on certain courses than on others. In 1898 a British writer noted in the first recorded use of the expression: 'A familiar phrase on the turf is 'horses for courses.'"
> 
> man i'm not in great shape presently, my back is spasming erratically. and the missus might not be too happy if i just upped and left lol.


Aye Bring the missus and fuk the back we will work it out.. Get you a special message...LOL. Thanks for the horses for courses Tony Jacklin said it to me the other day re: his Son


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll get back over there in a year or so anyway man. To NYC. Forgive my total lack of geographic knowledge here but is that far to Oregon? I'll google it lol sorry. If I make it that far over I'm going to hit you up regardless.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah NYC is about as far away from oregon as you can be give or take a few states.

Pretty close to my neck of the woods though. Ive always wanted to go out west to oregon or washington or even colorado.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah looking at it its a help of A trip lol it'd be easier to flu cross the state's to visit. Tell me its nice n warm though at least!?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah looking at it its a help of A trip lol it'd be easier to flu cross the state's to visit. Tell me its nice n warm though at least!?


Nope....Sorry.. close to the same Long and Lat line as Scotland


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't really drink much anymore but
if i'm fine dining on say fish finger
sandwiches i would have a three week 
old White Lightning. Two litre of course


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 10, 2013)

look what ive just found skip to 2 mins 2 secs

[video=youtube_share;ASyiTYW7AJY]http://youtu.be/ASyiTYW7AJY[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Nope....Sorry.. close to the same Long and Lat line as Scotland


Haha figures, seems everywhere I travel lately is about the same as Scotland.


oscaroscar said:


> I don't really drink much anymore but
> if i'm fine dining on say fish finger
> sandwiches i would have a three week
> old White Lightning. Two litre of course


man I'm partial to fish finger sarnie myself. Been a while since I've had white lightning mind. 


Lil ganja princess said:


> look what ive just found skip to 2 mins 2 secs
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ASyiTYW7AJY]http://youtu.be/ASyiTYW7AJY[/video]


Love how a 50 note just lands mid on the table. Lol. How's you LGP? Fred was saying ya sciatic nerve was hopping you.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha figures, seems everywhere I travel lately is about the same as Scotland.
> 
> man I'm partial to fish finger sarnie myself. Been a while since I've had white lightning mind.
> 
> Love how a 50 note just lands mid on the table. Lol. How's you LGP? Fred was saying ya sciatic nerve was hopping you.


im ok baby has moved so im mobile. waddling abit and feel like a beached whale when i lie flat on my bk lol but apart from that boys getting bigger and doing somersaults and kicking me from every angle but only another 12 weeks to go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2013)

Somersault's and kicking about?! Sounds like a footballer in the making. Only 12 weeks, seems like it's flown by that. All the best hinny!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 11, 2013)

Time is definitely flying by. Little H is now at nursery 2 mornings and 1 afternoon a week and she is loving it. She's growing up so fast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2013)

yeah fred was telling me she's a little person now! cool she's going to have a brother soon. i'm an only n always wanted a sis as i had two boy cousins about the same age as me. triple trouble haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2013)

Calling OSCAR OSCAR, can you settle the toss for me fella, how long does livers take to finish up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2013)

Update..... not seen any gnats of late but i know they lurk. regretting putting sand on the pots now, i've no idea they want watering til they droop lol. still the leaves haven't all dropped off so i must have made a dent in the gnats i think.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2013)

cant ya remove some sand?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2013)

I will do when I up can them man, I'm going to wait til the gnat off arrives then do it all in one fell swoop. really want them in top condition this next couple of weeks when they start to stack on.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2013)

Fair do's, I got lots of potting up to do. Now my other tent if fully operational I need some plants init lol, only got one dippy ellsy in at min that i need to take cuts off b4 it starts flowering.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2013)

all systems go then! man I wish I could rock two tents. 

I'm boxing clever this weekend, going to watch the footy in the pub round the corner from my grow shop, so going to do both and get a taxi back with 50L of coco and crack on with the next round and take a load of snips.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Calling OSCAR OSCAR, can you settle the toss for me fella, how long does livers take to finish up?


Nine weeks. After that it won't really get
any heavier the high will vary the longer
you leave it. I've let some go to twelve
weeks but that was because i didn't chop
it all down in one go. I have taken it at
seven weeks and it was fine but it could've
been heavier. So I'd say nine weeks if
you don't have any bother during the grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice one fella. Some gobshite was giving me grief saying 11 weeks n I was impatient lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2013)

think i'm going to do some digging in the stash this weekend. see what kush i have to play with.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice one fella. Some gobshite was giving me grief saying 11 weeks n I was impatient lmao.


After nine weeks it seems to lose something. 
The resin somehow wears off and it 
doesn't look as fresh and sparkley. 
I ran livers solely for a few years and nine 
weeks imo is where it peaks. If that bloke
says eleven he must have an issue elsewhere or hasn't got the same cut.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2013)

lol. gobshite would be one word to use....

You gots some Fireballs on the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2013)

hahah i thought that was being kind ?! cheers fella, i'm waiting in for a parcel so hopefully the other things should arrive today or monday if not.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2013)

The post is strange at the moment, it's like they go into overdrive just before Xmas. Sent my sis a wee parcel and it took 2 days to get to London...was quite surprised.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2013)

might be due to that weird santa esque dude and folk sending stuff?! 

2 days to london is damn fast. royal fail are so hit n miss man.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey lads how's every1? Been working flat out lately finally got the weekend off! Here's my sour diesel from reserva privada


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

Now that's some frost Rasc noice!!


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2013)

Interesting flower and calyx structure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

Big resemblance to the 12 week dog I did last run.


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

that looks nice ras!, how long in is she?

did you see my last blue pit vid don?
i have a couple of very big girls that i would say are diesel leaning in structure, very sativa looking compared to some of the others i had. the buds are bigger than 2l bottles but all still white hauirs and they appear to still be in the main building phase at 10+ weeks
i'm thinking they are gonna be 12+ weekers, well they won't be getting a day longer, what were your 12 week dogs like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh aye I saw it. Looked belting mate. I thought they looked satty leaning but not sour D looking. I'll try n dig out the pics from my old journal. They had a bit of purp to them n looked more headband than OG.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 14, 2013)

Shel b 10 weeks on Monday she's the most sour thing I've ever smelt!N She looks the spit of the reserva privadas pic identical! She's gonna be my Christmas smoke


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy days! I'm drinking a sour beer at the mo, its like if haribo made beer. Magic rock's circus of sour.


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2013)

the sort you could only have one or two of?

it sounds like kiddy beer, what is the abv?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2013)

Aye its a half and done job. Its nice but bt strong less than 4%. Tasty but not a session or a smashed.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 14, 2013)

Im brewin up some shine this weekend. Should come out at about 160-180 proof depending on how i run it and if i run it twice.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2013)

Nine week livers in NFT with virtually no
veg. I put em on the tray when roots
showed out the bottom of a four inch
block. Which is about three or four
days.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2013)

There should be a picture of 
a plant in that post but my phone
is being a dick. I'll keep trying


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 14, 2013)

Point away from face if you handle it too much. Haehaehae


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2013)

I give up now. I got the pic on
but it was a thumbnail so i tried 
to edit it and enlarge it and now
its gone completely ffs


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 15, 2013)

The editor is a bitch sometimes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Im brewin up some shine this weekend. Should come out at about 160-180 proof depending on how i run it and if i run it twice.


how'd you get on budbro? been in a stupor since? 


oscaroscar said:


> I give up now. I got the pic on
> but it was a thumbnail so i tried
> to edit it and enlarge it and now
> its gone completely ffs


mine does the same thing, it'll upload the thumbnail but won't let you edit it and big it up. does ya swede in eh. HTC by any chance??? I can't wait to get shot of mine. much as it pains me to do it, i'm going to get an iphone. barring the update bollocks they seem pretty solid functionality wise. i'm not a fan of apple and would never own a mac but i reckon i could deal with a phone.... 

famous last words, no doubt i'll get the knacky one that was made on a friday afternoon.

in the meantime we can imagine what the pic looked like lol. 


HydroGp said:


> The editor is a bitch sometimes.


seems to be in and out like the hokey cokey. some days it's fine some days you have to use the basic one?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2013)

gnat off arrived! it's ON now. gotta pot up a boat load of plants tonight, they've been cramped up too long in veg as is. hopefully they won't stretch too much, I might LST them a bit or maybe just pinch and bend. Either way my flower tent is about to get full.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 16, 2013)

I did pretty well! threw about 2 gallons or 8 liters in got about 2 liters out of some high proof blue flame spirits, almost burns clear. Technically its a brandy because i used fruit instead of corn or wheat. Im not a fan of that corny alcohol flavor, tastes too much like corn bread, which i love, just not in my alcohol.
Im hopin to grab some oak chips or a little oak cask and let this shit age for a little. Loves me that smokey flavor.

I found a few on ebay that are about a gallon in size which would be perfect for me. Just gotta brew up a little more sometime soon to top it off! 

The funniest part is i dont really drink that much. Last time i drank enough to actually be drunk was about 3-5 years ago. I just like making things like wine and shine and shrooms and basically anything i can make/grow myself im down to give it a try even if i dont like/use it. Because generally, it costs a fraction of the price of something to make it yourself and one of your friends will like it. Ill be starting an indoor rose grow soon just so i can give flowers to my girl and because i have the SKILLZZZ hahaha.

I got a 2liter of at least 160 proof for about 15-20 bucks worth of sugar, water, apples, and yeast. Hell if you add the whole still construction in it still cost me less than 50 bucks for more alcohol than ill ever drink. Gotta find some friends to gift it too now until i get enough trim for GREEN DRAGON!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2013)

damn man nice work. it's a good thing we live far apart haha sound like some dangerous ish man!

I've always fancied breeding orchids but roses are just as fun i guess. wish i had space for a second indoor garden too. lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 16, 2013)

I love them flowers. But i hate bees.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a three headed bulb of the amarillus sp? I saved from last year! 

I like bees, hate wasps. Unfortunately my buddy killed our scrumpy  it oxidized. Smelled gorgeous tasted like rats arse hole.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2013)

well there was going to be an update this morning but i've not transferred the blooming pics to the memory stick.


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2013)

oopsy oh well we can imagine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2013)

yeah there's a load of stretched plants and some about 4 weeks in that look canny. i think i may have found a very close relative to the lemon pledge. and one with the finest wispy pistils i've seen. i thought they were burnt they're that thin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2013)

Typical when you want to reveg it goes tits up when you don't it works a charm...


and this chap lol well lets say this one won't be making the breeding cut.

think this is the one i marked pledge on ^^ look familiar fred? been that long i can't remember

and the new ones are in getting a battering off the oscillating fan to strengthen up them stems. insert your own fan based jokes here....


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2013)

super model stigmas on that girl, real whispey eh?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 18, 2013)

Westy here in drag. The leaves on that pledge look similar, I'll take a snap of my cut laters when beauty H is done sleeping but off the top of my head it looks like it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2013)

Ha back in my regular clothes now lol. Here is the pledge cut I have. long ass sat leafs eh?







Dunno where the fuck the focus is in this pic lol. Soz, early morning nearly 41 year old bad eyesight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2013)

DST said:


> super model stigmas on that girl, real whispey eh?


like actual hairs of a swede.


Lil ganja princess said:


> Westy here in drag. The leaves on that pledge look similar, I'll take a snap of my cut laters when beauty H is done sleeping but off the top of my head it looks like it.


haha bit of wednesday mornin gender swapping! that's the spirit lad. 


mr west said:


> Ha back in my regular clothes now lol. Here is the pledge cut I have. long ass sat leafs eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking at yours and mine above it looks more like the first pic. one i thought it was, looks a touch thinner satty leaves. i'm going to have to double check now lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2013)

this is the one i marked pledge!



Old Dog mother to be ( sorry for the neck ache, I've rotated on the pc but ?! )



My previous old dog that Rasc had



Pretty similar looks wise.

mind you the dog x QQ's and dog x 2Toke's look practically identical to them so either the dog genes have been dominant as fook or i've labelled wrongly. fan jokes and mislabelling in the same page!?!? must be xmas.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 18, 2013)

that shits lookin good! still got little guys but theyre pickin up more and more.

Anyone know the light cycle for growing roses? They grow from spring to fall so its pretty much 12-18 maybe but im not sure when they flower and when they veg. From what ive looked up i only see info on growing roses indoors next to a window so there hasnt been any good info on it.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 18, 2013)

They bloom from when frost quits until it returns. I don't think it matters as long as they receive 12+ hours.


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 18, 2013)

Fukin look great Don Mate... Heres a room shot of one of your fav places View attachment 2933381


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 18, 2013)

I see, so id just germ the seeds then let em go on 16-18 hours and theyd bloom when they feel like it?? Or would i start with 12 or less to veg since it would mimik 

Im thinkin of trying to lst or top them if they grow similar enough to weed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> that shits lookin good! still got little guys but theyre pickin up more and more.
> 
> Anyone know the light cycle for growing roses? They grow from spring to fall so its pretty much 12-18 maybe but im not sure when they flower and when they veg. From what ive looked up i only see info on growing roses indoors next to a window so there hasnt been any good info on it.


good stuff man, they usually grow out of that runty stage in my experience unless they look completely snaggletooth savaged that is!


curious old fart said:


> They bloom from when frost quits until it returns. I don't think it matters as long as they receive 12+ hours.
> 
> 
> cof


I do like roses but it kinda narks me they have next to no scent. it's like the trade off of a high yield strain that tastes like crap


Hemlock said:


> Fukin look great Don Mate... Heres a room shot of one of your fav places View attachment 2933381


still puttin em up in style hem!


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2013)

done id keep an eye on the satty pk u got maybe its a nice mix


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 21, 2013)

...


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 21, 2013)

That's a Livers at 38 days in NFT ^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2013)

looks lovely lad! i've looked at NFT but i dunno why but i'm not really keen to try it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks lovely lad! i've looked at NFT but i dunno why but i'm not really keen to try it.


NFT is brilliant if you stick to the rules and
avoid fungus gnats lol veg growth is 
unbelievable and it makes the buds
bigger. Smaller branches are like main
colas on a four foot plant and all the lower
stuff is a lot denser. I've had a Livers bud
the size of a two litre coke bottle. It doesn't
really speed flowering up but you can take
it earlier coz there's more of it, if that
makes sense. There is more but it's not
ripe.
Give it a go Don.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ive been wantin to switch to coco for a while and i think i will for the clones of my DOGs. My friend uses it and gets such better growth in veg and flower that its convinced me to try it. Im on point with nutes and ph so i think it would help alot. Just gonna suck if ill have to water every day cause then ill have to make nutes in advance and worry about ph. But from what im seein it looks like every 2-3 days for veg depending on pot size and how big the plant is. And probably watering every day or 2 in flower which i can handle.

Gotta bust out the 5 gallon blue jugs again.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2013)

Are you still recovering from "Mad Friday?"


cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2013)

Six weeks tomorrow. Sorry for posting in your
thread but i can't find my old one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2013)

your Garden looks FANTASTIC Don! way to keep it GREEN. Looks like its going to be a great NEW YEAR for you. shit time goes by fast. I remember last year around this time we were talking about upgrading our bongs. lol, Did you ever ? I FINALLY did. FINally.just this pas weekend. Im usulally not such a procrastinator but the downstem has an aqward rubber grommet that makes it difficult to pull the stemout fromm. I kept my Graffix bong I love so well and instead got a really nice ashcatcher. THe hits now are so much smoother, so thick, just so much nicer... I hope you get some nice growing gear for Chrimbo and santa puts lots of big buds in your Stocking. I wish you could hit this with me.. My Jack turned out to be a real winner , ihave gotten some real nice feed back on her. serious sativa fire and hard knockout indica all in one!


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2013)

oscaroscar said:


> Six weeks tomorrow. Sorry for posting in your
> thread but i can't find my old one.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/183193-grow-journal-nuff-said.html

there u go oscar m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2013)

oscaroscar said:


> NFT is brilliant if you stick to the rules and
> avoid fungus gnats lol veg growth is
> unbelievable and it makes the buds
> bigger. Smaller branches are like main
> ...


sounds pretty sweet like fella. i'm not usually too good with rules to be honest. and i've got fungus gnats  yjay gnat off isn't all that as far as i can see. i'm going to give the hydro a go in the coming months. got a big aquafarm thing but it's friggin huge, like most of my space huge.



budbro18 said:


> Ive been wantin to switch to coco for a while and i think i will for the clones of my DOGs. My friend uses it and gets such better growth in veg and flower that its convinced me to try it. Im on point with nutes and ph so i think it would help alot. Just gonna suck if ill have to water every day cause then ill have to make nutes in advance and worry about ph. But from what im seein it looks like every 2-3 days for veg depending on pot size and how big the plant is. And probably watering every day or 2 in flower which i can handle.
> Gotta bust out the 5 gallon blue jugs again.


yeah man i rock tiny pots compared to most. 3.5L i water every couple of days and they need it by the end of the second but in 10L every 3-4 is fine.


curious old fart said:


> Are you still recovering from "Mad Friday?"
> 
> 
> cof


hahah i w2as quite restrained. for me at least, home by midnight. in a state but not too bad. festive.


oscaroscar said:


> Six weeks tomorrow. Sorry for posting in your
> thread but i can't find my old one.


post away they look great.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your Garden looks FANTASTIC Don! way to keep it GREEN. Looks like its going to be a great NEW YEAR for you. shit time goes by fast. I remember last year around this time we were talking about upgrading our bongs. lol, Did you ever ? I FINALLY did. FINally.just this pas weekend. Im usulally not such a procrastinator but the downstem has an aqward rubber grommet that makes it difficult to pull the stemout fromm. I kept my Graffix bong I love so well and instead got a really nice ashcatcher. THe hits now are so much smoother, so thick, just so much nicer... I hope you get some nice growing gear for Chrimbo and santa puts lots of big buds in your Stocking. I wish you could hit this with me.. My Jack turned out to be a real winner , ihave gotten some real nice feed back on her. serious sativa fire and hard knockout indica all in one!


hey DAT Sadly i didn't end up having the cash to upgrade, this years been tough. parts have really flown and some really dragged. c'est la vie apparently...
the Jackie doing the business eh. it's as old as the hills so he must have been doing something right eh.

have a great new year too!


mr west said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/183193-grow-journal-nuff-said.html
> 
> there u go oscar m8


bout time you got back in the game!

update soon...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## curious old fart (Dec 24, 2013)

Your ladies look good. I saw some pics from the Daily Mail of three lasses dressed as santa claus parading around in your area and was curious as to how well you survived. 

I seem to have a gnat problem too. It (or something) is killing the older, mother plants and I haven't gotten rid of them either.

I'm using a diy bubble cloner that hasn't been real successful, but I just started ph'ing the water.


cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 24, 2013)

They look the nuts Don. It doesn't
look like the gnats are causing trouble
in there. I am back at it just a quick
one to replenish the stocks.
Cheers for the link Fred. Most of
the pics are of other peoples plants
though. I've only got three
weeks left so i won't resurrect the
old thread.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry crimbo every1!!! From Ras n fam hope u all get as stoned as me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Your ladies look good. I saw some pics from the Daily Mail of three lasses dressed as santa claus parading around in your area and was curious as to how well you survived.
> 
> I seem to have a gnat problem too. It (or something) is killing the older, mother plants and I haven't gotten rid of them either.
> 
> ...


hey cof, i still have the makings for my diy cloner it's such a hassle though for not reliable results! as for scantily clad lasses in the toon, well that's par for the course!


oscaroscar said:


> They look the nuts Don. It doesn't
> look like the gnats are causing trouble
> in there. I am back at it just a quick
> one to replenish the stocks.
> ...


yeah the pic mix up of a few years back really messed with a lot of folks journals. i know i don't have that far back's pics backed up anywhere. 
and cheers the plants aren't suffering too badly but those pesky gnats are still lurking. i think i'm on to the fourth feed of gnat off 



rasclot said:


> Merry crimbo every1!!! From Ras n fam hope u all get as stoned as me


merry crimbo Rasc! 

I hope everyone had a smashing xmas!? I went out for lunch for the first time ever, bit of an experience i tell you. was immediately accosted by two single widows half cut and on to their third bottle of prosecco. by the time lunch was served we were well served too. went through the whole cycle of drunk in about 3 hours they did from tears to my husbands dead to unrequited love of a younger man who has a wife and won't leave her and telling me she'd not had sex in 14 years lovely women but by time to leave they were comical. 

the larger of the ladies was quite plump and and tottering around waiting for her taxi, when she went over on her heels and hit the deck, as she did so she let out a massive fart. the whole place erupted. my lass has added them on facebook they were that crackers. 



I hope everyone had a great Christmas wherever you were! much fun as it was i'm glad it's a year away to the next one.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2013)

Ras, what was that Polish vodka you got called. Been told I can buy some online but not had luck finding anything above 40%....


rasclot said:


> Merry crimbo every1!!! From Ras n fam hope u all get as stoned as me


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 26, 2013)

That was one of the funniest things
I've heard in while. fat women farting 
is hilarious. I was sleeping over at a 
mates house when i was a kid and
i heard a REALLY loud noise that I
thought was someone ripping off
one of those rubber bath mats with
all the little suckers underneath
but it wasn't. My mate sheepishly
informed me that it was his mum
farting.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 26, 2013)

Why are fart stories so funny?! lol
Christmas eve I was at the gas station (quite appropriate) and I had a beast in my belly  next thing I know it slipped out totally silent but violent! lol It slipped out as I went behind the lines of junk food and to the counter, no one was in there at the moment but I quickly made my purchase and left noticing that I had sufficiently crop dusted the entire store just as a rush of people came in. I could help but chuckle noticing all the grimaces as I made my escape. Ah the effect of Taco Bell on the masses


----------



## rasclot (Dec 26, 2013)

It was called polish spiritus mate
my mate bought sum isopropyl on eBay is that any good?


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2013)

cheers lad. i found this
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Spiritus-Wratislavia-Spirytus-0-5l-95-Alk-polski-polnische-polska-/200963838952?pt=Spirituosen&hash=item2eca60d3e8#shpCntId
u can use iso but i would prefer food grade.


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2013)

jus shy of 60 sheckles and they dont post to the uk. Ah well lol


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2013)

maybe not allowed to post by airmail, the posting is 23 euro, but if I get enough bottles it should be worthwhile, lol...


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2013)

ill chip in if ya wang us a bottle over?


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2013)

just ordered a half dozen


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2013)

I'll mail you to sort out details init eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 27, 2013)

i wonder what it's actually used for?! it's bloody undrinkable ( i tried.. )

still recovering from the festive season at gin HQ. i'm now addicted to old amsterdam thanks D  

and yeah everyone finds humour in a good parp lol.

grow wise, i found a couple of male sacks on the SSB's the plant smells incredible though


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 27, 2013)

The most i ever drank of that high proof was 2 beefy shots of everclear. 91 or 95% cant remember what it is. Had me wobblin and warm. I dont drink alot and it was a few years ago. The best part about that stuff is you can feel exactly where your stomach is because it warms it from the inside out. Its alot higher than most people think hahaha.

Cant wait til i get a barrel for this shine though. Its not half bad unaged but you can taste, or not taste, that usual flavor of whiskeys and brandies. Gotta get a hydrometer and test it out but its at minimum 150+ proof. Gonna use it to run my car if im ever low on gas hahaha.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Dec 27, 2013)

Speaking of high proof alcohol.. I just made a tincture with 3 zips and a jar of 151 Bacardi. Shaken daily, stuck in freezer for 3 weeks. I did a shot of it and OH MY GOD i was loopy as fuck for a few hours. Probably more like 5-6. Good stuff. 

Hope you are well Don G. Enjoy the lovely cold weather over there! Im still wearing shorts and sandals everyday

Peace and love friend.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2013)

Aye, the Old Amsterdam is a tasty one! What's the SSB's don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2013)

super smelly berry. smells thick and yummy but isn't going to be hanging around.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 28, 2013)

Had to rid myself of twò beautiful males as well.....ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2013)

likewise man. broke my heart lol if i'm right though this was the only one left out of a half dozen cracked that i thought was going to be alright.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2013)

..................


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2013)

That's livers at seven weeks.
I tried to make the pics big but
it just put em on twice.


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2013)

I have been known to take livers at 7 weeks lol


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2013)

oscaroscar said:


> ..................View attachment 2946586View attachment 2946587View attachment 2946588View attachment 2946589View attachment 2946586View attachment 2946587View attachment 2946588View attachment 2946589


Nice.........


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2013)

mr west said:


> I have been known to take livers at 7 weeks lol


You can take it at 45 days in nft. That's in 
nft but i plan it for nine weeks so its ripe.
I'm gonna have to get some Dog beans
coz i still haven't had the pleasure. I need 
some variety, too much livers is not a bad
thing but i fancy a change after six years lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2013)

good call Oscar mate, dog is a nice change from the uk clone onlys lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Wish I had your problem oscar!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

minor sex wee looking at them oscar. ne shame saying it lol. looks fookin lush that.

happy new year one and all!!! i ate drank and was merry! not even bad with a hangover today. first footed the neighbours...... poor souls.they plied us with some form of old school navy pressers type rum. near took my head off.

NB. do not play the drinking game 'I have never' with wives, girlfriends or anyone you think may respect you.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2014)

Good stuff don mate, I was a kip by 10 last night lol. Oh the joys of baby sitting, waking and baked on casey jones this mornings yay>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Happy 2014 everyone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

aye still though the little bundles of joy are worth it eh! i'm contemplating what we call a danger joint. it may be fatal or just what i need i'm unsure


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

Was also asnooze at 10 on the couch, wife woke me up for the main firework display though.

Happy New Year Boys!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

there's two fully grown blokes spooning on my living room floor.one in a onsie. it'd be cute if they weren't farting on each other.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

the mind boggles....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

one's just invited me in for a snuggle i need a drink


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

you need to get armed more like!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

lol i'm going to stick googley eyes on his forheed


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

who's "Googly Eyes"? hope he's not overweight, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

haha drunk presents to yourself.... i bought a bag of a thousand stick on googley eyes. they're on everything.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

you'l be finding googly eyes in the strangest places in a month or so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

most humorous so far was on wor lasses chesticles


----------



## rasclot (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year lads wish u all the best in 2014!!
heres sum smelly fingas all ready to come down they are all the same not even a foot tall n got loads of bud on em crazy plant!


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks great Ras, all the best for 2014.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

real NOICE Rasc! here's hoping we all have a good year! christ knows i'm due one. 

sampled it yet?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 1, 2014)

No ain't sampled it yet lookin forward to it tho 
gonna be building a fully insulated grow roomin the loft that's my New Years resolution lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

lol good resolution. i haven't made any as yet. doubt i will.

what's the smell like off em?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 1, 2014)

She stinks mate specially in the last week or so


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

rasclot said:


> Happy New Year lads wish u all the best in 2014!!
> heres sum smelly fingas all ready to come down they are all the same not even a foot tall n got loads of bud on em crazy plant!


Ras dude, please tell me that's the same pheno I found a while back?

Where did it come from?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2014)

certainly looks it eh


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> certainly looks it eh


Do you know how that one you sent to Cali turned out Don?

I forgot who it went to so I could keep an eye on.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2014)

That looks nasty Ras mate. Has it got any
livers in it? It's got that purpley leaf colour
that livers gets. Did you take cuts? That would
be perfect for quick crops with loads of plants
with no veg.

HAPPY NEW YEAR AND ALL THAT TO YOU ALL


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

DST said:


> cheers lad. i found this
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Spiritus-Wratislavia-Spirytus-0-5l-95-Alk-polski-polnische-polska-/200963838952?pt=Spirituosen&hash=item2eca60d3e8#shpCntId
> u can use iso but i would prefer food grade.





DST said:


> just ordered a half dozen


I'd cancel that order for now if you can D, at that price you could book a flight and pick the stuff up yourself and still have change.

You should be able to walk into a shop and go buy it, you need to look for a 'Polski Sklep' (Polish Shop) and they should sell it.
As a quick price guide it's £7-£9 per bottle in Poland and I can get it over here in the shops for around £25.
There are a few in Netherlands now, you could give em a ring and see if they stock it, if not (unlikely) they will get it for you.

*Supermarkt Costa* 
*Address:* Meeuwenlaan 102, 1021 JL Amsterdam, Noord-Holland, Netherlands / Nederland 
*Open:* daily, 7 days a week from 9.00-22.00 
tel: +31-20-846-9688 
E-mail: [email protected]
KvK-number: 57414068 - Supermarkt Costa BV 

Polski Sklep
Van Woustraat 182-D
1073 LZ Amsterdam
Areas: Zuid, De Pijp
+31 20 7071703 
  
Hours:Mon-Sat 11:00 - 20:00


Poolse Delikatessen


Van Woustraat 157 
1073 LZ Amsterdam, Netherlands 


Phone+31 20 846 4515Email[email protected]Websitehttp://www.polskiesklepy.nl

Duck Poolse Delicatessen 
Zoutmanstr 26-B 
2518 GR *Den Haag* 
Tel. (+31) 06 15086901

Syrena2 - Polish Delicatessen in Kazio 
Weimarstraat 139 
2562 GV *Den Haag* 
Tel. (+31) 06 43440664

Slovak shop Marika's SLOVEX 
Fulonstraat 1 
2562 XB *Den Haag* 
Tel: (+31) 06 17014231

Polish shop Julka 
Grote Spuistraat 42 
3311 GE *Dordrecht

*Polish Delicatessen Parel FDM 
Kloosterdreef 84A 
5622 AB *Eindhoven* 
Tel. (+31) 040 2370656 
http://www.parel-fdm.freeiz.com/

Polish Delicatessen Parel FDM 
Leenderweg 89 
5614 HL *Eindhoven* 
Tel. (+31) 040 2119876 
http://www.parel-fdm.freeiz.com/

Polish Shop 
Groene Hilledijk 204 b 
3074 AB *Rotterdam

*New Polish shop in Rotterdam 
Ebenhaëzerstraat 32 and 
3083 RN *Rotterdam

*Lowiczanka Supermarket 
Prof. Bavinckstraat 5-7 
*Utrecht* 
Tel. (+31) 030 2447900 
http://www.lowiczanka.nl/

Polish Delicatessen "Felicia" 
Straelseweg 95a 
CN 5911 *Venlo* 
http://www.polskiedelikatesyfelicja.nl 
[email protected]

Polish Taste 
Kleine Kerkstraat 20 
5911 GK *Venlo* 
http://www.polski-sklep.pl 
[email protected]

Polish shop "Lucullus 
Oosterhof 10 
5283 BV *Boxtel* 
Tel. (+31) 0411 676 296 
http://www.lukullus-laden.de/index.php?page=sklepy&pages=boxtel

Polish delicatessen "Sami Swoi" 
Molenstraat 59 
4701 JP *Roosendaal* 
Tel. (+31) 010 4655229 
http://www.delikatesysamiswoi.nl/

I'm sure even the ones that aren't in the dam would deliver.




mr west said:


> ill chip in if ya wang us a bottle over?


Same to you Fred but it's easier for you to get hold of it being in Britain.


 *Polski sklep Zall * 
Dundee, Scotland140 Victoria Road
DD1 2QW[email protected] Tel. +01382228964



*Deli Polonia* 
Edinburgh, Scotland237 Leith Walk
EH6 8NYhttp://www.delipolonia.com/
[email protected] Tel. 0131 555 1281



 *Bona Deli* 
Edinburgh, Scotland86 South Clerk Street 
Tel. 07724 388413



 *MINI KUBU&#346;* 
Edinburgh, Scotland204 Great Junction Street
Tel. 07724 388 413



*POLSKI SMAK* 
Edinburgh, Scotland112 Gorgie Road
EH11 2NR
Tel. 0779 609 47 38








That's just to start, there are shitloads in Britain.
http://uksimple.info/UKInfo/Links/PolishShopsintheUK/tabid/414/language/en-GB/Default.aspx?udt_1311_param_page=3&udt_1311_param_search=

If you have any bother like I say I can walk into at least 10 shops in my city and grab it any day of the week for around £25 a bottle if you really want some.


ffs, sorry about the boxes.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i wonder what it's actually used for?! it's bloody undrinkable ( i tried.. )


Mostly for making liqueurs with (but water it down and you have Vodka), it's a big tradition in eastern European country's.

I'm gonna get on it this year and make a few batches with some proper THC infusions.


Alcopops like WKD are just diluted Ethanol that's flavoured and then coloured.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 1, 2014)

Damn yorkman you on time with that shit Bro!!!!! Get it DONE!!


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2014)

It actually works out at only 22 euro a bottle, so less than £25, but I'll check those polish shops out anyway. I'd be surprised if they have license to seel alcohol. Will let ya know lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2014)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Do you know how that one you sent to Cali turned out Don?
> 
> I forgot who it went to so I could keep an eye on.


nope and so have I fella 


oscaroscar said:


> That looks nasty Ras mate. Has it got any
> livers in it? It's got that purpley leaf colour
> that livers gets. Did you take cuts? That would
> be perfect for quick crops with loads of plants
> ...


It does indeed have some livers in it. it's the smelly cherry, and SLH.

A happy new year to you too Oscar mate!


The Yorkshireman said:


> Mostly for making liqueurs with (but water it down and you have Vodka), it's a big tradition in eastern European country's.
> I'm gonna get on it this year and make a few batches with some proper THC infusions.
> Alcopops like WKD are just diluted Ethanol that's flavoured and then coloured.


i was thinking about trying to make an under the tongue tinc spray a while back. start with a quick wash of a jar of shake, add a couple of flavouring drops and let it evap down.

you thinking of infused sweets still?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was thinking about trying to make an under the tongue tinc spray a while back. start with a quick wash of a jar of shake, add a couple of flavouring drops and let it evap down.
> 
> you thinking of infused sweets still?


Lol, hell yeah. Santa still didn't bring me a Tamisium extractor though. 

I was out looking for gummy bear and jelly bean moulds with the missus last week, gummy bears are easy to get but the jelly beans are a little trickier as I haven't seen a full mould yet, only half ones and they come out looking like bullets.

Then I saw some 3D Star Wars ice moulds on eBay and my head exploded, X-Wing THC jellys!


Yeah so if anybody reading comes across a FULL jelly bean mould please do PM me a link.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2014)

My Polish carry out arrived


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

DST said:


> My Polish carry out arrived


Kin ell D, that was quick!

Next day delivery?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2014)

lmao a growler of polski spyritus please landlord hahaa...

and yorkie, i'm not surprised the 2 ounce version is about a grand sterling. and will probably put you on some government list lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao a growler of polski spyritus please landlord hahaa...
> 
> and yorkie, i'm not surprised the 2 ounce version is about a grand sterling. and will probably put you on some government list lol


Mint bit o' kit though, I really need a sonicator first so I can get this Triacontanol spray down but they're £800 ish.

Big boys toys eh.


I've no doubt FEMA are coming for me first with the shit that's on my PC.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2014)

Aye they do look impressive. I recon you could probably get a start up loan if you could come up with a legit story for their use


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2014)

Sonicator? sounds like you would get a hedgehog from that

I ordered about 5 days ago and the delivery said 4 days, and seeing that we had 2 holidays in between, it's very typical German to be so efficient and to get it here in 3 working days Still interested to see if they sell it in that store on the Warmoesstraat...I did giggle at the shop name in Scotland, Polska Smak! I can just imagine what the locals are saying to that. However I imagine that Smak is similar to the Dutch Smaak, which means "Taste", or Tasty.....There's a group called Smaak and Kraak and the UK press got a hold of their name once and got their panties all bunched up, not realising that it meant Taste and Power...fukkin douche bags, the British press really give the UK a bad name sometimes!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

I know Smaak and Kraak, bit funky new school stuff with the female singer on some tracks.

I saw them on a Polish tv interview one time and I have 'Squeeze Me' on my phone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2014)

nice funk and breaks them. cheers !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

Turn it up!

[video=youtube;AYeTwfyx0nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYeTwfyx0nw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2014)

Smaak and Kraak are a Dutch DJ duo. They probably have some guest singers when they do tracks. The wife and I went to see them at the Panama club a while back, good show. Also saw a similar group out in Cape Town when we were down, a DJ with a Sax player....Goldfish, I dig em...
[youtube]6XDwlQZKaK0[/youtube] some new stuff


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice funk and breaks them. cheers !


ffs, phone in bed.

Had to drag my arse up to repost the vid from the PC....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2014)

i was thinking the link took me to my pootube yem page!

Like that remix D. animation's pretty cool too.

well i've got 20 odd work emails to do and then i'm going to blow some dust off my cones dance & round the living room


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i've got 20 odd work emails to do and then i'm going to blow some dust off my cones & dance round the living room


Cut a rug Don!


[video=youtube;twqM56f_cVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twqM56f_cVo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2014)

seems my speakers are on the fritz, low level crackle when there's nothing playing. think they're picking up the current


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 2, 2014)

That's from last week at 6.5 weeks.
I'm sorry for putting em your thread
Don mate. I prefer livers in soil. It's 
just prettier. When i do nft i feel like
i should be wearing a lab coat. Hydro
lacks soul but it is efficient. 
Are there any dog beans in stock?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2014)

foxtailtastic man! feel free to post, you know owt goes in my journal man. and yeah there are indeed dog pips about


----------



## rasclot (Jan 2, 2014)

That looks the nuts oscar mate never got to smoke the livers  smoked a few crosses now n they're all tasty


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 2, 2014)

rasclot said:


> That looks the nuts oscar mate never got to smoke the livers  smoked a few crosses now n they're all tasty


None of these buggers have sent you a cut?
I thought you had it. 
I just had a look at the UK growers thread.
Why do you bother with that Don? it's all 
dick measuring and poorly spelt hissy fits.
I only read a bit and i just hope no one from
outside the UK reads it


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2014)

it reminds us of how sane we are, keep yer enemies close and all that malarkey, lol...theres a few good eggs, even with the bad spelling


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2014)

i've walked away from it a few times, some of them are reet knackers and some are solid people, as D says spelling aside haha.

reminds me actually i haven't had the 600 club pop up in my subbed threads for ages. i've probably clicked the unsub button turning the keyboard on. happens from time to time lol

I lost my livers cut ages back but i may have two at the moment or 2 psycho, jury's still out. 

I've managed to neglect a full tray of cuts to the point they are all mouldy soggy mush. i'm a fucking tool sometimes. not that i've got any room for them. kinda feels good though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2014)

pic fart.

View attachment 2949617View attachment 2949619View attachment 2949622View attachment 2949624View attachment 2949625View attachment 2949627View attachment 2949628View attachment 2949629View attachment 2949630View attachment 2949631View attachment 2949632View attachment 2949633View attachment 2949634View attachment 2949635View attachment 2949636View attachment 2949637View attachment 2949638View attachment 2949639View attachment 2949640View attachment 2949641View attachment 2949642View attachment 2949643View attachment 2949644View attachment 2949645View attachment 2949646View attachment 2949647View attachment 2949648View attachment 2949649View attachment 2949650View attachment 2949651View attachment 2949652View attachment 2949654View attachment 2949655View attachment 2949657View attachment 2949658View attachment 2949659View attachment 2949660View attachment 2949661

sorry for some reason they're all tiny


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 3, 2014)

Pics aint showing up Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2014)

balls i'll redo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2014)

right unless there's a hint of pink in the pic they're psycho killers.




Sweet & Sour

Sour D ( not being done justice  )


QQ x DOG. nice structure and a pink striped stem

These last three are Dog x 2 Toke.


Group shot. canopy mangement what!?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 3, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> None of these buggers have sent you a cut?
> I thought you had it.
> I just had a look at the UK growers thread.
> Why do you bother with that Don? it's all
> ...


Lol I'm sure il get to have a blast at growin it. 1 day mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2014)

Mothers needing a haircut to replace my cattled clones...







and slim pickings til Feb


----------



## rasclot (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks smashing !!! Mate great stuff!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2014)

cheers man i'm getting there!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 3, 2014)

How long u veg for or how tall before 12/12?


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2014)

All'esh looking very shexy shquire!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2014)

rasclot said:


> How long u veg for or how tall before 12/12?


actually probably about the same length of time for the smaller LST'd ones and the lanky ones. about 4 weeks. though tbh i don't usually count just go by how tall they are.


DST said:


> All'esh looking very shexy shquire!!!


cheers big yin 


oscaroscar said:


> That all looks great Don. I predict smooth
> sailing from here on in. I can't see any gnat
> damage at all. You got them before they
> did any harm.
> ...


I'm still just keeping them at bay man. still see the odd couple here n there, but they are ravaging the houseplants still.

and not had a tipple today, i'm still off. got my cuz and his wife coming to stay a couple of days. probably have a bottle of something later. 

have a good un peeps!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 3, 2014)

Are you treating the houseplants? would
the Mrs allow you to bin the houseplants?
Mine wouldn't lol

i don't doubt there is decent guys in that
thread but i imagine they're swimming
against the tide. It seemed like a few wanna
be gangsters saying mines bigger than yours.
As KRS One once said "Real bad boys move
in silence". 
Like you and D said there some good blokes 
but you just tend to hear the loud ones.


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2014)

Don, check ya rep and get back to me bru?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> Are you treating the houseplants? would
> the Mrs allow you to bin the houseplants?
> Mine wouldn't lol
> 
> ...


yeah i've been trying to treat them but the damn things love the succulents and i'm loathed to part with them as they grow so friggin slowly. might have to though. and yeah it is a dick measuring contest in the uk thread. the squabbling can be amusing from time to time though.

that quote was actually biggie smalls btw 'don't you know real bad boys move in silence and violence. take it from yo highness.'


DST said:


> Don, check ya rep and get back to me bru?


i can oblige chief though i'll have to quarantine the fuckers first. don't want to be passing these fungus gnats on.


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

biggie got that one from him though don, as with most of his stuff it wasn't exactly original, but he made it so. that why he still gets more airplay than tupac even though he sold less than a third the albums tupac did.

oscar my knob is 12" on flop btw


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 4, 2014)

holy shit 12inches on the flop ...im having a good hang day when i don't piss all over my balls.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 4, 2014)

Your moms'll set that ass up, properly gassed up Hoodie to mask up, shit, for that fast buck
she be laying in the bushes to light that ass up.

#4 i know you heard this before............


----------



## ghb (Jan 4, 2014)

i break #4 on the reg, good job i don't slang crack. lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2014)

has this thread suddenly turned into the uk growers thread???


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 4, 2014)

mr west said:


> has this thread suddenly turned into the uk growers thread???


Oh yeh u want some. U cant grow 4 shit n I
got more bigga guns than u got. I jus gotta get
sum bullets n then ill blam in your face. 

i might even shoot you after I've blammed 
in your face lol 

@Don KRS One said that in '88 when Smalls 
was merely chubby lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 4, 2014)

ghb said:


> biggie got that one from him though don, as with most of his stuff it wasn't exactly original, but he made it so. that why he still gets more airplay than tupac even though he sold less than a third the albums tupac did.
> 
> oscar my knob is 12" on flop btw


i wish mine was 12 inches instead of this 
fucking great thing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2014)

schooled on hip hop and in my own thread.... oh the shame.

well, i wonder if Cardiff will knock us out the tin cup today.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> schooled on hip hop and in my own thread.... oh the shame.
> 
> well, i wonder if Cardiff will knock us out the tin cup today.


Well it will make no difference where you're going. They don't watch much soccer/footie in Oregon


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> schooled on hip hop and in my own thread.... oh the shame.
> 
> well, i wonder if Cardiff will knock us out the tin cup today.


I hope you win and knock Cardiff out and
that causes a slide to relegation so it teaches
the owner a lesson. He is everything that is
wrong with the game.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2014)

Ooops..........


Don Gin and Ton said:


> schooled on hip hop and in my own thread.... oh the shame.
> 
> well, i wonder if Cardiff will knock us out the tin cup today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Well it will make no difference where you're going. They don't watch much soccer/footie in Oregon


they will when i get there 


oscaroscar said:


> I hope you win and knock Cardiff out and
> that causes a slide to relegation so it teaches
> the owner a lesson. He is everything that is
> wrong with the game.


do you mean our owner or Cardiff's??!?! that statement could be aimed at both teams...


DST said:


> Ooops..........


they deserved it tbh. toon were shite, second half was woeful. it didn't help the ref was making shocking decisions but can't knock cardiff. their support were FAF too. 

guess we can concentrate on the PL now though..... lolz


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 5, 2014)

I meant the owner of Cardiff. Booshit Mr Tan man!
I thought the Mike Ashley hatred had died down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2014)

oh no, it's still alive and well.


----------



## ghb (Jan 5, 2014)

i almost wish we got knocked out don, the fa cup has had me heartbroken a couple of times recently.

we need to finish in the top 5, that is all that matters!

i would love to win the cup don't get me wrong, but realistically you need a lot of luck and you need to apply all your energy to it.

you alright this sunday? it must have been a light one for you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2014)

see toon fans are used to heartbreak. practically every season. most are happy if we're top half finish, kinda set your sights low and you won't be too disappointed sorta thing.. christ last season we just scraped into europe and then fielded shit teams in the games. what's the point in that ffs.

and no i'm pretty hanging today. was my cousin's 30th do last night. last thing i remember was drinking champagne out the bottle in the taxi home. had a skinful friday night too. alarmingly i feel better today than i did yesterday. not drinking for a while now though. liver nerds a rest.


----------



## g.l.new grower 123 (Jan 5, 2014)

all owners of football clubs are in it for one thing to try and make more money and tans no different other than he don't understand the game to well lol
but he can see that Cardiff can be a bigger club than most clubs England with investment the fan base if they do well will be up there with the top 5 teams 
and with that comes income and top flight football for a welsh club that all the English clubs hate to see;
tan may not have the football experience of other owners but is In it like all the other owners to try make money
no owner is in it for the love of the game these days
its nice to see two welsh clubs giving you English clubs a go 
allways shit on the English side the bridge lol
look out as if Cardiff do well they will be a bigger club than most of English as the fan base will be up there in the top 5 clubs 
so look out you English clubs


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 5, 2014)

................


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 5, 2014)

very, very tasty

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/2952319d1388948209-bb-grow-dog-kush-canna-2014-01-04-22.43.08.jpg


cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 5, 2014)

That two days short of eight weeks. It'll get ripen for nine days then chopped at nine weeks.No point leaving it any longer. Its as done as its going to be at nine weeks


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 5, 2014)

g.l.new grower 123 said:


> all owners of football clubs are in it for one thing to try and make more money and tans no different other than he don't understand the game to well lol
> but he can see that Cardiff can be a bigger club than most clubs England with investment the fan base if they do well will be up there with the top 5 teams
> and with that comes income and top flight football for a welsh club that all the English clubs hate to see;
> tan may not have the football experience of other owners but is In it like all the other owners to try make money
> ...


I know what you mean. ALL owners are in
it for the money just look at Tony Fernandez, Roman
Abromovic and Man City's owners they've all
made seriously large amounts out of football.
Also when did anyone say they hated Welsh clubs?
No one made any reference to the country Cardiff
are from. You seem to have a problem about it though.

Btw welcome to RIU.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

one hell of a first post that one sin't it? lol

nice livers oscar, any chance of a full plant pic next time? they are supposed to be very viney the livers, that one seems to have foxtailed weeks ago which you don't see too often. how long have you been in nft?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll try and do a ful plant pic but i can
only get to the front one to do it. Once
you put em in nft you can't move em.
I have to support them with those round
cage type things. I did use netting but once
you take one plant down the whole lot 
goes slack and unless you can chop it all
in one go it can cause other problems like
falling on to heaters or mold. I went to 
nft a few years ago because i had never
tried it and i prefer to try new stuff. If
it goes wrong at least you tried. It is
fairly simple provided you stick to the
basic rules. It doesn't make it finish/ripen quicker
but you can take it earlier because there is 
more of it. does that make sense? the bud
does lack something in hydro though. It is
heavy but it is just different somehow. 
Vegging in nft is definitely quicker though its like a timelapse video lol.
Anything else you wanna know just ask mate.
Are you thinking of going nft?


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

to be honest i have grown one soil plant and everything else has been coco.
i just don't have the ambition to try anything new lol, i'm still trying to perfect my coco girls to be honest. if i ever decide i have had enough i think i would probably go nft rather than dwc or aero.

i also am not a fan of nets, used them a couple times but they cut into the plants sometimes which can lead to nasty shit come harvest, i prefer bamboos and green plastic coated wire these days.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 6, 2014)

The cage things I use are like an inverted
cone with four vertical stakes and three
horizontal hoops made out thick wire
coated in green plastic. I stand them on the
corigated plastic board that covers the roots.
It all holds itself together once the plants 
are set.
You can't use bamboo in nft coz there is
nothing to put it in. I've nearly poked my
eyes out a few times with bamboo a few
times lol
you can get get single plant nft trays if
you just want to try it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

g.l.new grower 123 said:


> all owners of football clubs are in it for one thing to try and make more money and tans no different other than he don't understand the game to well lol
> but he can see that Cardiff can be a bigger club than most clubs England with investment the fan base if they do well will be up there with the top 5 teams
> and with that comes income and top flight football for a welsh club that all the English clubs hate to see;
> tan may not have the football experience of other owners but is In it like all the other owners to try make money
> ...


woah, chip on ya shoulder much? welcome to RIU. though i somehow doubt your a new member... 

i'll say this though the cardiff support were class. reet funny chants. singing 'we're sheep shaggers and we know we are!' lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

Oscars livers usually foxtailed in the nft if memory serves... most of the pics you've posted have had huge foxtails. 

It looks like my present lot are going to be due the week i'm away at end of jan. I really don't want to take my first run back down early though.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 6, 2014)

Livers starts foxtailing about halfway through
the fifth week in nft and ends up like big
bunches of frozen peas by week nine. 
I don't get the colour i was getting in soil
though. You could probably get two
plants in the small nft trays but i would
flower them when they're half the size
you think they need to be. Livers goes
X4 or X5 in nft. I learned the hard way lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

4 or 5 x  that's a bit lairy eh. the dog's i've got in at the moment are going to at least double i reckon my canopy is shot to fuck anyway.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i don't know about you guys but my shit always grows to 4-5 times the size when i put it in ( unless it is a very mature plant). i always just thought it was inadequate lighting/ too much nitrogen but i have learned to accept and even use the stretch to my advantage in some situaions.

no purps in nft at all? what are the res temps? i bet a few ice cubes would help with the purps, or maybe dropping the base nutes near the end. all purple does is add a bit of bag appeal anyway. looking forward to seeing it in a couple weeks then, i can trim foxtail buds with my hands better than scissors, makes for great charras too, give it a try.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 6, 2014)

That's one problem with nft. You have to
do full runs with the same plants or it'll be chaos 
canopy wise. Plus no plants take the same feed
so you'd be overfeefing some and underfeeding
others. Nft isn't that popular but once you try it
you wonder why everyone isn't doing it. You do
need a certain level of understanding to do it and
know what fungus gnats look like lol.
I wouldn't recommend it for a first or second grow
though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

DWC is next for me. dip my toe then i might switch once i've got the basics down. i like how forgiving coco is. I'd go nuts if i crocked a mature plant lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 6, 2014)

ghb said:


> i don't know about you guys but my shit always grows to 4-5 times the size when i put it in ( unless it is a very mature plant). i always just thought it was inadequate lighting/ too much nitrogen but i have learned to accept and even use the stretch to my advantage in some situaions.
> 
> no purps in nft at all? what are the res temps? i bet a few ice cubes would help with the purps, or maybe dropping the base nutes near the end. all purple does is add a bit of bag appeal anyway. looking forward to seeing it in a couple weeks then, i can trim foxtail buds with my hands better than scissors, makes for great charras too, give it a try.


My res temps are between 19 and 21. I put frozen two litre
bottles in it during the summer to cool it down. I do 
quite a bit of trimming with my hands. I freeze the 
gloves and save em up lol scissors snot i tend to
give to mates who are know it alls. It shuts em up 
a treat lol.
How about some more pics Don? I am not
sure which plant it is but it was one of the last
pics. It had thinnish buds but the resin was 
incredible. Almost to the ends of the fan leaves.
Cross it with a big yielder and bingo! I am sure
breeding is a bit more involved than that though.
I would love to make a strain like you guys but i barely have 
the time to do this grow as it is ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

aye i leave that scissor snot alone haha mangles folks like.

Aye I was actually just up looking at them and the frost has kicked on since. breeding is not that much more involved to be honest man. lol well it is massively complex but the basic principle is simples. fun and addictive.

i'll snap some pics shortly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2014)

aye that satty one has little buds but they are frosty


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 6, 2014)

Now that is resinous. How far into flower
atrocious they. It looks like you've stopped
the gnats before they did anything. Are you
still using the gnat off twice a week as a 
preventative measure? 
I've looked at those pics about four times now
and they look like they're gonna be tasty ad heck.
How do they smell? 
I can't rep you. I'll have go and rep folk i don't 
know lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

how did you get atrocious from are? lol

i agree, the smaller crusty one looks interesting, when the resin goes to the tip of the fan leaf you know it's going to get really sticky on you.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah i cant wait to flower. Not only are the buds gonna be on point but ill be able to make alot of good hash.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> how did you get atrocious from are? lol
> 
> i agree, the smaller crusty one looks interesting, when the resin goes to the tip of the fan leaf you know it's going to get really sticky on you.


It's this lucking phone lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> Now that is resinous. How far into flower
> atrocious they. It looks like you've stopped
> the gnats before they did anything. Are you
> still using the gnat off twice a week as a
> ...


lol flowertrocious  by my not too reliable reckoning 6 weeks. but i'm going to be away when they need chopping so they will probably get 10 weeks. They won't get massive in those tiny pots but i should see hopefully an oz and a bit off each hopefully 1.5 as ever though i'm not banking on owt lol. I'm still using the gnat off yeah and still seeing the very odd adult about so i know they are still in there lurking the feckers.

They smell lemony in varying degrees on the psycho killers and the super smelly berry is musky berries but sweet too. almost psychosis like. 



ghb said:


> how did you get atrocious from are? lol
> 
> i agree, the smaller crusty one looks interesting, when the resin goes to the tip of the fan leaf you know it's going to get really sticky on you.


yeah that ones got some funk to it too. picking a winner to reveg is going to be tough. if i decide to keep any at all.


budbro18 said:


> Yeah i cant wait to flower. Not only are the buds gonna be on point but ill be able to make alot of good hash.


won't be worth my while hashing the trim of 6 little plants i'll probably wait til i've got two more rotations down and then do a mix run. i was down the lab with my lass the other day tea leafing bits n bobs when i noticed they have about 20L of ethanol just sitting  think there's going to be some erl happening too 


oscaroscar said:


> It's this lucking phone lol


don't talk to me about bastard phones. cracked screen and it now wont charge, the repair bill for mine is about the equivalent to the rest of the contract. bloody thing isn't due to renew til October


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2014)

That's about as good a full plant pic i can get.
You can only see one side of it. I would
estimate there is about 6.5/7 each on these.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

turn it UP! the bud structure in NFT is impressively fat. 

i've just shoved a massive psychosis into flower. realised i had run out of veg space completely lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2014)

What's gonna happen to it if you're
going away? put it in a huge pot and give it
a right soaking? 
Thanks for making it big. I ain't worked
it out off the blower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

nah man i'll get the missus to look after it. I can't big them up from my blower either the editor just won't have it


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2014)

Those calyxs are going to end up Y shaped.
I've never seen that before.


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

i've had some interesting ones in my time, they look like they are giving you the middle finger sometimes lol.

that is going to be some sticky dense gear come harvest, what is the nutrient regime on them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

hahah buds flipping you off


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

these naturally foxtailed anyway but when i put the mh in there they got a bit burned on the top which made them go apeshit stacking calyxs on top of one another.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

yup now i remember why i let the livers go lol. trimming for daaaaays 

those foxtails are immense though


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2014)

Fucking hell!! what strain was that? the buds
in the top left corner you could pick off and 
just wrap a skin around it lol
what were they grown in? grow bags?


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

bagseed from a g-13 haze( i think), 200ltr nft tanks filled with coco perlite and clay pebbles. me and a friend trimmed four of these trays without using the scissors on a single bud, you literally touched the fan and sugar leaves and they let go straight away. they were bud fingers lol 








i give some to my big bro and thats what he did funnily enough, it didn't smoke too great if i remember rightly though, as it expanded in the joint it just went out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

those look beautiful GHB.


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

they were so so, not as nice as it looked imo.

didn't bother keeping her cause she grews nanners around 9 weeks in. now most of the stuff i grow has nanners late in bloom but i don't let it scare me any more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

aint it the way man. looks immense, tastes so so. weighs like lead & smokes like hamster bedding.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2014)

Had a pure kush go hermie with foxtail but smoke was the worst ever nice stone but the taste was nasty! And it was ugly as hell
Don have you grown Deep Blue x Livers? Cant seem to find any grows of it..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

no Hydro I've not but i'm sure someone subbed up here will have


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

the deep blue is livers based so adding extra livers will no doubt bring out even more berryness and a make for a slightly more sativa kick i would have though.

not seen anybody grow it either hydro, be a pioneer hey?!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn right! Getting some seeds in water right away. Bout time i go 2x600


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2014)

I forgot to answer your question about
nutrients. I use vitalink A and B hydro grow and bloom with oxyplus. Plant
magic pk 13/14 (its cheap lol) then
advanced nutrients overdrive and finish 
with ripen.


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Damn right! Getting some seeds in water right away. Bout time i go 2x600


duh!!, what have you been waiting for? 2x 600w is more than twice as good as 1x 600w ....fact!

that seems a very simple recipe for success oscar, i have heard good things about the od as a finisher and pk13/14 is the same from everybody surely?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2014)

haha true! my girl see it differently but she cant tell a heater from a grow lamp on the bill  threw 4 more in cause its reg


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

hps lights are efficient beasts, i use them to heat my house, the buds are a nice side effect lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 7, 2014)

They are nice that way but im in the garage.. Cant decide rather going big and open or create two flower rooms. Well ill go measure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

two grows offset or 1 big one perpetual. tough choice. i went with one big one myself.


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2014)

if you are in the garage 2 seperate tents will keep each other wamr without the need to have a radiator in there.

more pic spam in dons thread

i vegged in one tent on 24/0 then split them in to two, they were on alternating schedules of 12/12, when one turned off the other came on.







lights on ( i know it's dark but i turn off the lights when i'm taking pics in the tent)







lights off







this is an efficient use of electricity and the heat that these bulbs create, it give me a lot of dank too, if i did a full room grow i would have had a problem with heat i think (it was the middle of a very hot summer, no ac)


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thats my problem right now. Its been in the negative 20s the past few days and the LEDs i have throw almost NO heat so ive had to cut my intake from outside because it makes the grow room too cold! hahaha.

Almost miss the warmth of the HPS and CMH


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2014)

spam away guys lol. look like some healthy trees in there ghb


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2014)

ghb said:


> duh!!, what have you been waiting for? 2x 600w is more than twice as good as 1x 600w ....fact!
> 
> that seems a very simple recipe for success oscar, i have heard good things about the od as a finisher and pk13/14 is the same from everybody surely?[/
> 
> ...


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 8, 2014)

Thx for the input on the grow room guys. Im going with 2 120cmx120cm with 600 on/off different like ghb did. Seems perfect for the garage.
Oh and i got this old school hash for you Don you can pick it up whenever you feel like it


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2014)

licking my lips, i wouldn't mind sampling some of that, i'll get it for you don if you don't mind?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2014)

Well Mr Don.. smoking a bit hash are you. you always seem to be slippin in the out door don't you Don...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> ghb said:
> 
> 
> > duh!!, what have you been waiting for? 2x 600w is more than twice as good as 1x 600w ....fact!
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL... relieve him of... LOL How the weather Sunny and bright you say??


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

sunny and bright is rhyming slang hemlock, the weather is far from acceptable here lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

actually it is right now buddy. amazingly.. it'll be short lived though. saw on tv your guys had like 50 states all at minus a couple of days ago!? our floods are just the beginning. 10 years time london may be submerged.. and not a moment too soon i say.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> haha true! my girl see it differently but she cant tell a heater from a grow lamp on the bill  threw 4 more in cause its reg
> View attachment 2954548


I've 3 one the go, hoping I get 1 fem...have U grown her b4 if so any pics...pweese


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lovely stuff. what time do you get in?  what type? import pollen?
> -i might try and relieve him of...


 Hehe
Yup import top pollen maroc


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I've 3 one the go, hoping I get 1 fem...have U grown her b4 if so any pics...pweese


I just popped 8 of them.. Never done em b4. So as far as i know you be the pioneer.. Remember to post alot of pics i can compare with  Got a thread?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

what's the price like on that pollen hydro?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2014)

100g 4400kr 440 pounds i think it is..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

pretty good price that.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

that is too cheap to be good quality imo, does it melt, or even bubble?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

neither it's pollen. might fluff up if it's first press but that's about all i would expect at best


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2014)

Bubble alittlethen it flufs alittle. Best commercial quality unless something special rolls in.. Been buying from the same guy for 6 or so years. IF a buddy where to buy the same price would probably be 1pound more a g.
They really make money on turists and small quantity buyers.. But tons on tons goes its a Big market 
On my fucking phone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

sounds like good first press to me of to live on foreign shores where laws don;t matter.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2014)

...
That's Livers at bang on eight weeks. 
Did you have a mate that said eleven?
Show him that and ask what more it's 
gonna do in three weeks. It'll get another week
to harden up but nine weeks is all it needs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

lol not quite me bezzy mate man but aye i'll stick it up in the uk thread. i told em ages back they'd not done livers like yours.







proper lush mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

Left corner is the QQ x DOG. Middle couple are dog x Smelly Cherry


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol not quite me bezzy mate man but aye i'll stick it up in the uk thread. i told em ages back they'd not done livers like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks the nuts mate absolutely smashing!!!
that sour diesel u got mate is rocket fuel! I'm a heavy smoker n this shit blows me away! thought I'd never say this but it might b a bit too strong lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2014)

oooh errr that strong?!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2014)

Well it takes bout 20 mins to get over the initial buzz than U can enjoy it heart racing n all that lol


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks very healthy Don Purple calyxes mm. Are you gonna microscope it or do you have them hippie eyes that spots the done? Wish i was that certain but i enjoy the micro world though


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 9, 2014)

Shit id have your gear and take over the cannabis market in Denmark! Wahahaha recon there s a couple million or 20 to be earned  Fuck that ill just smoke into the dream


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2014)

They all look beautifully green and healthy.
Cracking stuff. I miss doing different strains
and having a variety.


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

is this the dogx sc?

the calyx's look purple to me, and it looks like it will be a dense sticky one too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2014)

rasclot said:


> Well it takes bout 20 mins to get over the initial buzz than U can enjoy it heart racing n all that lol


sounds like what the cinderella does to me. i hate that high  to be honest i'm not doing it justice at all it's spindly and got the claw 


HydroGp said:


> Looks very healthy Don Purple calyxes mm. Are you gonna microscope it or do you have them hippie eyes that spots the done? Wish i was that certain but i enjoy the micro world though


hahaha god damn hippies! lol. I can read a plant and tell if it's done yeah. though sometimes you just have to take some stuff early. life gets right in the way of stuff sometimes. cheers fella.


HydroGp said:


> Shit id have your gear and take over the cannabis market in Denmark! Wahahaha recon there s a couple million or 20 to be earned  Fuck that ill just smoke into the dream


nothing is impossible hydro 


oscaroscar said:


> They all look beautifully green and healthy.
> Cracking stuff. I miss doing different strains
> and having a variety.


Cheers fella, I'm touching wood every now and then hoping to god nothing goes wrong or rears its mildewy swede. the gnats are on the run. took nearly a full bottle of gnat off. as for variety i generally go with trying each when they're done deciding which i'll keep and smoke for that month lol. rest is gone.


ghb said:


> is this the dogx sc?
> 
> the calyx's look purple to me, and it looks like it will be a dense sticky one too.


No lad that is the SSB if if not mistaken. i'm away to water so i'll check.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2014)

aye it's SSB smells earthy n musky.


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

well they looks lovely mate, gonna be a big purple bunch of grapes in a couple of weeks i would have thought.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2014)

yeah hoping so, they are due laST WEEK OF THE MONTH BUT I'M AWAY FOR IT SO THEY'LL HAVE PLENTY TIME TO BE FULLY RIPE. FFS caps... 

that one has one main dominant cola and a few other thinner ones yet they are all the same height. i was hoping they'd all go chunky cola's but hey ho. 

I'm also a bit concerned that there's been a male flower missed at the back. one of the psycho killers seems to be half done already in terms of pistil colour change. could just be an early finisher but idk...


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2014)

bonus beans ahoy! lol.

yeah i hate it when that happens, it just shows you it's not how close to the light it's how much growth hormones make it to that part of the plant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2014)

yeah i just hope not hundreds of them lol. i already have a boat load of psycho killers i made ages back.

it's this one but i snapped the less 'done' looking main cola.






it's frosty enough and lemon stanky so i guess if nothing else the extract pile will be good  am going to have a go at bho again but in a thermos as opposed to my tube. 

check this

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=168388


----------



## rasclot (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm gonna make that it's called shatter


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 10, 2014)

rasclot said:


> I'm gonna make that it's called shatter


Shatter as in, break in to lots of little pieces or
shatter as in, a person that has, well you know 

I've never made owt out of my trim i keep
wanting to but i worry about how much
the process will stink. It's bad enough
just trimming let alone agitating it.


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2014)

if u make ice bubble the water stinks but dunt stink the room out


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> I forgot to answer your question about
> nutrients. I use vitalink A and B hydro grow and bloom with oxyplus. Plant
> magic pk 13/14 (its cheap lol) then
> advanced nutrients overdrive and finish
> with ripen.


im using the a and b vitalink grow n bloom hydro but using it in my soil till I have enough funds for the can a range n so far me ladies are stunning. Any thoughts on it yourself?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> I just popped 8 of them.. Never done em b4. So as far as i know you be the pioneer.. Remember to post alot of pics i can compare with  Got a thread?


no thread but I posted a few pics on the Irish thread n the other DOG thread but ill be sure to keep you lads in here updated. Tbh i was really excited about the Dog but this lady is one smelly bitch so much so that she's my fav!

Edit: im a noob so its probably down to you to do her justice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/2955629d1389175000-irish-growers-thread-wp_001436.jpg.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

The 3 in the back are the DBxL, front left is the Dog n on the right is Og kush. They have pretty grown quite alot since then so ill be posting some pics tomorrow if I get the chance.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey you and people like you. you sit there with your hair cut and O levels... and you tell me do you... Whine is it...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> im using the a and b vitalink grow n bloom hydro but using it in my soil till I have enough funds for the can a range n so far me ladies are stunning. Any thoughts on it yourself?


I've never used it with soil. I would say not to 
use it at full strength until you're sure that
your plants have used up all the nutrient
in the soil. Hydro nutrients have everything
your plant needs so you'll be doubling up 
with what your soil has. If it's a light soil
it probably won't matter too much but if 
it's something like batmix that has a lot
of N in i'd wait until the plant tells you it's 
hungry


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> I've never used it with soil. I would say not to
> use it at full strength until you're sure that
> your plants have used up all the nutrient
> in the soil. Hydro nutrients have everything
> ...


thanks mate. I only feed em 1ml per 2ltr so its the bare minimum. ive read a few threads on vitalink (very few about) and a good few ppl have used it in soil n im using bio buzz light mix at the moment but when I pot up next its gonna be canna pro plus. Im ordering the canna range next week anyways but i have been pleased so far, not experiencing and nute burns or defs or anything like that so its a + in my books n like you said, its really cheap lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2014)

rasclot said:


> I'm gonna make that it's called shatter


me too. titanium nail and a blowtorch are gonna be my crop present to me hahahaa

what you going to use to skim the fats out? ISO?


oscaroscar said:


> Shatter as in, break in to lots of little pieces or
> shatter as in, a person that has, well you know
> 
> I've never made owt out of my trim i keep
> ...


man i love doing stuff with the leftovers. loads of fun. bubble hash is great fun and dry ice was a laugh. the dicey one is bho, cos you have to do it outside and it looks well suspect lol.


Hemlock said:


> Hey you and people like you. you sit there with your hair cut and O levels... and you tell me do you... Whine is it...


what you talkin bout willis?!

toon vs man city today. it's hard frost on tyneside today. might give us the edge over them southerners. still going to be tough.


----------



## ghb (Jan 12, 2014)

you class people from manchester as southerners? hahaha

they don't have any manc players though so i suppose the cold weather will have them in gloves at least, maybe even a scarf for nasri.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2014)

aye they'll be base layers and snooded up. lol. I just hope we go out and give them a game. hopefully it wont be a tanking like they've been dishing out lately.

and aye mancland's well south man


----------



## papapayne (Jan 12, 2014)

hey don and other fellow boutiques...

Could you help me decide which strain of your guys seed to purchase next? I want to get a good yeilder outdoor with a quicker finish that would do good outdoors in oregon. Any recommendations?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2014)

deep blue would be my choice man but i think it is out of stock  DPQ maybe or the blue pit has some faster finishing pheno's


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2014)

which would end up getting larger ya think?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2014)

probably the pit i'd say


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2014)

Or u could try the dippy, ive seen some monster cheeses outdoor


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;8k7VoFiagfs]http://youtu.be/8k7VoFiagfs[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 13, 2014)

^^^LOLOLOLOLOOLOL.... I will kick the ball straight....and I'll do it MY way...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2014)

mr west said:


> Or u could try the dippy, ive seen some monster cheeses outdoor


that will deffo go BIG but i doubt it'll finish early though? or does it have some quick p[heno's lurking westy?


Hemlock said:


> [video=youtube_share;8k7VoFiagfs]http://youtu.be/8k7VoFiagfs[/video]





Hemlock said:


> ^^^LOLOLOLOLOOLOL.... I will kick the ball straight....and I'll do it MY way...


I will neither work nor want!


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2014)

jamesy at the end gets me the most, "i fought for people like him, i lost but......."

i think the dippy could be on my list of next to try, i don't understand the long flowering time bit though, everything in the mix is an 8-10 weeks but all the grows i see it gets taken to 12 weeks, any ideas why?.


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2014)

well ive taken cheese at six weeks and its still been knockout, same with livers. So sup to u really lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 13, 2014)

The dippy's that I have grown have been ready in 9 weeks.


cof


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2014)

i thought it would be more likely nine weeks, it says that on the site too.
with so many killer genetics in the mix you sure will get some interesting phenos


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2014)

Thats the problem to many to choose from! I want them all lol. Im like a woman in a shoe store, bring every pair out here I wanna try them all on!


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2014)

well you can have them all. No high price means you wont need to break the bank.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2014)

my cut of dippy was 10 weeks, and it knocked my socks off. 

curious ghb who's did you see go 12? any pics?


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2014)

I think Ras took his to 12....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2014)

reet?! that's the cut I had too lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2014)

You can take dippy to 12 if u have the time and patience but if its commercial 6 or 7 will make you the faves on the block for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2014)

would be canny racy that early. i liked that one westy. made my head fizz lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2014)

makes ya head buzz fo sure taken early, dont get me wrong i like a well finished bud like all the other connoisseurs round here.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2014)

The George Baker Selection... Little Green bag[video=youtube_share;aTOVcREgDZ0]http://youtu.be/aTOVcREgDZ0[/video]


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2014)

Livers two days shy of nine weeks.
Sorry i can't make it big.
Do you see what i mean about it losing
something after nine weeks. The resin
seems to wear off.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree.....while she is beautiful, she's not as frosty.

good tune hem...brought back some o-l-d memories.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

great tune Hem, great movie. 

That is some strange business with the resin!? I don't think i've had mine do that. could be something to do with the nft?






still wouldn't kick her out of bed for fartin.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

i kick them out of bed if they don't fart........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

ooh eer missus  heh heh


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2014)

Dutch oven, aint that where u fart in bed and then pull the covers over ya lasses head so she has to enjoy it fully. #leffe farts arnt nice.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

leffe farts have got to be better than chemical beer farts...surely


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

1 image at a time?! what's with the uploader of late!?

white is psycho killer & pinky is SSB


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

DST said:


> leffe farts have got to be better than chemical beer farts...surely


well neither go down well with my lass but i would agree with you.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

Wait until the future when yer planning on having a little one, seems to remove the squeemishness that our girls have in relation to farting It's a full on fart fest in our gaff!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2014)

I draw the line at wet farts though.

It used to do it autopots too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

with farting airstones?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> with farting airstones?


Lol i meant the resin thing happened in 
autopots. 

What are leffe farts?


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

leffe is a belgium triple distilled blonde beer...so just another name for a beer fart


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.leffe.com/en


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2014)

it also works as an effective laxative


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 15, 2014)

haha..
If i fart and the girl hears it.. She will follow me around creeping me out with her vagina farts  I feel violated


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

Nothing like waking up to a fanny fart, you knows it's had a good pounding when you hear that, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

not quite sure how to follow that lmao. can your missus do it on command hydro?!  think we can all agree the fanny fart is hilarious.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2014)

Cheers for the link Fred but it didn't
have any mention of foul smelling gas
on the site lol

southern comfort has given me the worst
farts I've ever had. My ring piece was like
a car fag lighter and the smell actually made
one of my mates blow chunks in his van. 
If i Dutch Ovened some one with those it
wouldve constituted attempted murder


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

christ i'd stop drinking if it did that to my hoop  you had a fierce ruby murray the same time or something?


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 15, 2014)

Yep on commando. I think every woman can..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

i gotta get mine on some pelvic floor exercise trip lol


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2014)

If she can queef on command I'd say your prolly knocking the bottom out that shit.... High Five! lol
My wife drops the gnarliest toots, I would never pull a bear cave on her as the return would be far worse than I could do! I got the volume, she packs the pain. (Lactose intolerant)
ROFL, you made your friend vomit! That is awesome!


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2014)

always core conversations on Don's threads, haha.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2014)

I don;t think i've seen a thread derailed quite as spectacularly  boys!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2014)

All in the name of comical flatulence!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;kZwpie9ePaU]http://youtu.be/kZwpie9ePaU[/video]
Damn....
Healthy looking plants there Don


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2014)

That guy is wearing a mask lol
The whole room smells like her va-J-J 
Talk about muscle control!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

here are some poor quality shots of my 3 DBXL(i had better shots but i noticed a box behind them with my address on it hahaha)View attachment 2963290View attachment 2963291


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

the shots are before n after watering hahaView attachment 2963294 View attachment 2963293 forgot to mention thats the dog to the right in the first pic n the left on the second pic n the others dinafem OG kush with the 3 behind being deep blue x liver


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2014)

One of my mates can lie on his back and 
hold his legs up then just fart as much as 
he wants. It makes fart noises when the 
air goes in too. and yes the room does
smell of poo afterwards.
I farted through his harmonica and got a
note out of it. I don't think I've seen anyone
as angry as he was when i did that. I might
have been because there was no barrier
between the instrument and my anus


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> the shots are before n after watering hahaView attachment 2963294 View attachment 2963293 forgot to mention thats the dog to the right in the first pic n the left on the second pic n the others dinafem OG kush with the 3 behind being deep blue x liver


Lovely and healthy plants mate. are they under a MH?
That's the most tidy tent I've ever seen


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks bud.its all down to the MH tbh.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 15, 2014)

LOOL oscar haha.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 15, 2014)

Definitely thanks for all the laughs! ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> [video=youtube_share;kZwpie9ePaU]http://youtu.be/kZwpie9ePaU[/video]
> Damn....
> Healthy looking plants there Don


WOAH. that girls got some downstairs GI Joe kung fu grip 


[email protected] said:


> here are some poor quality shots of my 3 DBXL(i had better shots but i noticed a box behind them with my address on it hahaha)View attachment 2963290View attachment 2963291


shots maybe blurry but the plants look nice n healthy Rolex


[email protected] said:


> the shots are before n after watering hahaView attachment 2963294 View attachment 2963293 forgot to mention thats the dog to the right in the first pic n the left on the second pic n the others dinafem OG kush with the 3 behind being deep blue x liver


That's some fine looking specimens fella. and i agree, that's the tidiest tent i've seen in donkeys. mines a right shit tip at the moment. can barely get in to water them.


oscaroscar said:


> One of my mates can lie on his back and
> hold his legs up then just fart as much as
> he wants. It makes fart noises when the
> air goes in too. and yes the room does
> ...


 yeah I guess he's not much into ATM eh lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks bud, I take great pride in my setup.clean it whenever I water my ladies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

Canopy management level: FUCKED


QQ x Dog leaves are pinnate as fook.


buds are starting to pack


seems the basic uploader doesn't like turning things round


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

get this right. i haven't seen a single gnat in the living room where the succulents are, yet the fuckers are rampant in the soil!?!?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2014)

Sand the tops Donny! Then feed them from the bottom for a week or two, if you have trays under that is. They'll be history!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

tried it cowboy, made watering a nightmare and did sod all


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2014)

Drag holmes! It worked for me before, put a bit of gnatrol then sand with a little DE on top. It really is amazing how those buggers propagate, seeing the maggots in the soil makes my skin crawl..... ewww!
I hate them fookers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

i think i'm going to just have to deal with it until i move house later in the year. and yeah seeing them crawling about does make your skin itch huh


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2014)

Bin the house plants. If you had a dog
you wouldn't get a Korean lodger would you?
You just know the fucker would eat your
loved one as soon as your back was turned.

If there are any Koreans reading this
no offence intended but i still don't
want you eating my fucking dog


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

i'm attached to the fuckers if truth be told, i know that's what i should do ffs.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2014)

Damn am I glad I checked in here,,, last page was a fuking riot lmao!


Don them flowers are looking 100% fab bro! That PK is super frosty, something to aspire to for sure!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2014)

well I'm pretty pleased so far, there's one that smells kinda lemon but nothing special and one that's pretty bang on lemon. not the fake lemon. the frost will make awesome extract of some description


----------



## SupaM (Jan 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tried it cowboy, made watering a nightmare and did sod all





colocowboy said:


> Drag holmes! It worked for me before, put a bit of gnatrol then sand with a little DE on top. It really is amazing how those buggers propagate, seeing the maggots in the soil makes my skin crawl..... ewww!
> I hate them fookers!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think i'm going to just have to deal with it until i move house later in the year. and yeah seeing them crawling about does make your skin itch huh


Had a small fight with gnats myself.....i usually do a good soil drench with azamax, but i was out. While talking about it at a local hydro shop, the manager gave me a sample of this to try.

 so far after 24 hours they are disappearing. It's similar to food grade DE, but it can be watered Without the clumpy mess. We'll see after Another week or so. ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2014)

Iv heard mosquito dunks work too, I got a few pesky gnats in the garden I think I'll try the dunks.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 17, 2014)

I got some too but im probably gonna hit em with some neem and my friend has some azamax left over from an old grow so if worse comes to worse im gonna bomb em with one watering of that.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2014)

..livers at nine weeks and two days. Chop time.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice, fat buds...looks to have a decent yield.
made me have another bowl.


cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2014)

NFT popcorn. I think that's another
reason NFT yields so well its firm
all the way down. I don't bother
stripping the lower stuff off anymore
coz it's not fluff in NFT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Had a small fight with gnats myself.....i usually do a good soil drench with azamax, but i was out. While talking about it at a local hydro shop, the manager gave me a sample of this to try.
> 
> View attachment 2965663View attachment 2965665 so far after 24 hours they are disappearing. It's similar to food grade DE, but it can be watered Without the clumpy mess. We'll see after Another week or so. ATB!


Kool, Keep me updated man, i need some solution to these things. my veg stuff is teaming with them  I've watered and doused the tops with loads of DE. 

gnat nix looks good but i wonder about the bottoms of the pots where the drain holes are?


whodatnation said:


> Iv heard mosquito dunks work too, I got a few pesky gnats in the garden I think I'll try the dunks.


yeah i read about the dunks and hemlock advised me on em too but the postage to uk is almost as much as the pucks cost ffs, i wish the uk would get over it's bitch assed laws about products which work. yeah they cause cancer and are toxic but so what so do a lot of things. not like i'm going to eat a dunk or drink spinosad is it.


budbro18 said:


> I got some too but im probably gonna hit em with some neem and my friend has some azamax left over from an old grow so if worse comes to worse im gonna bomb em with one watering of that.


can't buy azamax in the uk sadly. i'm spraying with fertilome but i rarely actually see any adults flying around. they get to adult stage and just lay more larvae it's weird. good luck!



oscaroscar said:


> ..livers at nine weeks and two days. Chop time.View attachment 2966359


looks great oscar man. i was going to post some pics of what i've just taken down but it's shite in comparison. smells great looks done at just under 8 weeks but the bud structure is absolute wank.


oscaroscar said:


> NFT popcorn. I think that's another
> reason NFT yields so well its firm
> all the way down. I don't bother
> stripping the lower stuff off anymore
> coz it's not fluff in NFT


you've got more off that popcorn than i got off a full plant


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2014)

might get a half if i'm lucky.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 19, 2014)

It'll be a tasty half! ATB!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 19, 2014)

That's well grown and looks nice and tasty. I think
i said it in a previous post that if you
bukkake'd it with hefty yielder the results
would be good. But i also said i haven't
got a clue what successful breeding involves.
The resin is incredible on it. How does it
smell? looks pretty pungent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2014)

sweet like candy but thick n musky aswell, bit like a different psycho. there's a much better weighted pheno i'm going to reveg, the one above is the one that threw a naner too. 

cheers supa


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet like candy but thick n musky aswell, bit like a different psycho. there's a much better weighted pheno i'm going to reveg, the one above is the one that threw a naner too.
> 
> cheers supa


do you think it might have a few bonus beans in it? 


I read a few more pages of that UK thread again
and it does have some good blokes on it. But
one guy is an absolute tool. Going on about 
washing up 5.5kg of coke. If he really was doing
that and the people he was with found out
he'd just told the world what he was doing
they would kill him. If the old bill were looking
at any thread on here it would be that one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2014)

i guess it might but i i checked pretty thorough and it looked clean. 

and yeah the uk thread is a dick measuring comp for sure. i'm pretty sure i can guess who you mean without looking.

The other pheno, really thick earthy pong


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 19, 2014)

That looks like a better yielder. Frosty as fuck too.

A quick question. Can you use wet trim to make
that stuff you shake in a jar and is 70% isopropyl
alcohol strong enough? that's two questions lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2014)

yes u can oscar mate, the iso i buy off flea bay is 99% you might have to shake it for two mins nstead of one with 70% stuff, im no expert.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 19, 2014)

sorry to butt in but 70 will work but its alot of water. 90 or 91 or 95 are best. 99 is found in some places but i havent gone hard to find it since 91 and 95 are easily accessible. If youre using 70 you probably dont want to use wet trim. put it in a wooden box for a day then the freezer for a day and you should be good to use it then if its fresh off the plant.


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2014)

i got some 95% vodka to try with my trim this time when i get a spare min lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2014)

far better off drying the trim and then doing something with it fella. are you just wanting it all out the way sharpish i take it? i dry my trim in the tent. freeze it then bubble bag it. i'm going to butane this lot i reckon, though. going to try and make some of this absolute amber carry on. or something close.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 19, 2014)

Cheers. Do you then pour it on to a 
pyrex tray? I did try it before but it
came out like sand so i didn't bother
again. That was with dry fluff and trim.
It always seems a waste to chuck a 
carrier bag of squashed down trim away.
Maybe it didn't go too well because i 
used 70% stuff. I'll try and get some
stronger stuff. A mates Mrs does nails 
and i think she might be able to get it.
If not is there anywhere other than ebay?
I'd rather go in person. I got 70% from a
pharmacy and it was the strongest they had/would sell me


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes i would like it out of the way sharpish.
I don't really want to dry it properly. 
Its crammed in to a carrier bag atm and 
i want to do something with it before it
goes moldy and is useless


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2014)

you freeze the trim inside a thermos in the freezer, put the plastic cap on with 2 holes put through it, one to squeeze the butane into the thermos and one to let a little escape and not blow the thermos up. stir it every 15 mins for an hour n half then pour the lot out through a coffee filter. let it evap outdoors. it's that bit that puts me off normally, i just leave the lean to/porch thingy door open and bung it in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2967134View attachment 2967135View attachment 2967136View attachment 2967137View attachment 2967138
> 
> might get a half if i'm lucky.


for a gin drinker you know ur shit don +++


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> do you think it might have a few bonus beans in it?
> 
> 
> I read a few more pages of that UK thread again
> ...


don't judge the English thread on that mate, that's the firstof that carry on I've seen.im Irish n I still go in there. The rest of em are bang on guys.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> I did try it before but it
> came out like sand so i didn't bother
> again.


That means the alcohol has fully evaporated. If you scrape that "sand" up, then put it into a little dish with a lid on and then apply some gentle heat to the dish it will then turn into gooey hash like texture...normally after that if the temp is room temp or below it will stay solid, little bit of heat and it gets runny again.

So you get this>





then I put the little tub in a warming drawer (a radiator will also do the trick) And then it comes out like this>>>






Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> for a gin drinker you know ur shit don +++


hahaha i'm just getting warmed up again after my break. 


DST said:


> That means the alcohol has fully evaporated. If you scrape that "sand" up, then put it into a little dish with a lid on and then apply some gentle heat to the dish it will then turn into gooey hash like texture...normally after that if the temp is room temp or below it will stay solid, little bit of heat and it gets runny again.
> 
> So you get this>
> 
> ...


I was reading that hoping he hadn't just chucked the sand!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2014)

terrible structure to it



crap yield. going to be plenty for the thermos...


next few plants should be ready to rock in a week. sorted the canopy out a bit too.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 20, 2014)

Your tent is lovely and full Don. Looks handsome.

Yes i binned the sand lol. I tried scraping it up
but i was a pain up the arse so i chucked the lot
pyrex dish n all. There was some round the edges
that looked clear and nice but there wasn't much
so i gave up lol
I'll give it another go now I know it's meant to be
like that. Also i didn't use a filter. Is a filter essential?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 20, 2014)

Your tent is lovely and full Don. Looks handsome.

Yes i binned the sand lol. I tried scraping it up
but i was a pain up the arse so i chucked the lot
pyrex dish n all. There was some round the edges
that looked clear and nice but there wasn't much
so i gave up lol
I'll give it another go now I know it's meant to be
like that. Also i didn't use a filter. Is a filter essential?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2014)

cheers osc lad, yeah it's not looking too bad. i'm kinda terrified to leave it for a week with no gnat off though. place will be teaming by time i get back  can't be helped. I might try and get over the hydro shop this after n get a bottle. the Diatomaceous earth is now clumped all over the tops of the pots so that might slow some of them down a bit.

the filter is just to keep the weed out of the sandy stuff in the pyrex mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 20, 2014)

...............
random mid level branch end shot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2014)

nice man, how many days door to door is that?

the one i took the other day came in at 17.6g  pretty piss poor bit it's got a decent stink to it just flash dried .


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought you'd have got more than 17g
from that. It look pretty solid.

I started chopping at nine week and two days.
I vegged for ten days from roots showing out
of four inch blocks.
So that's 75 days total.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 21, 2014)

That's one of the top sections in the middle.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 23, 2014)

Whats up Don Juan! Hope all is good m8.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> I thought you'd have got more than 17g
> from that. It look pretty solid.
> 
> I started chopping at nine week and two days.
> ...


That's pretty fast turn around time. & yeah me too 17 g is wank. i could really do with running a few strains that are a piece of piss to trim for a bit. the second pheno of the SSB I thought was going to be a better producer but looking at the structure i'm not so sure.

second SSB look's thicker but the structure again i'm not 100 % sold. i'll be chopping it today, and i'll start revegging then see what you guys think. 


oscaroscar said:


> That's one of the top sections in the middle.









Looks belter man, i wonder what sativa's look like in NFT. I Might have another go with my diy dwc bucket again soon. Do fungus gnats swim?!? might be the way forward to getting rid, drowning the swines haha.


HydroGp said:


> Whats up Don Juan! Hope all is good m8.


Ahh Don Octavio the florist, I am ok mate a bit battered n bruised. been in london at a trade show talking bollocks about education to teachers and being cooped up with workmates. academics are so not my cuppa.

How's you mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2014)

gotta chop a half dozen down today an i really can't be arsed. 

the psycho killers i thought were lemon pledge candidates do smell nice of lemons but it's not the pledge droid i'm looking for.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol @droids.
I suppose if they breathe they can drown.
But do they breathe?
I think you'd need to do a sativa in a liftshaft 
with nft. Jack and the beanstalk


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 26, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> That's one of the top sections in the middle.


What strain is this looks very nice


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2014)

Well Mr Don... Back On the Job I see. Finally got the young Mr Jacklin on a Tour. qualified for the PGA Tour Latin America. He thinks I'm going with him but I'm going to Oregon...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> Lol @droids.
> I suppose if they breathe they can drown.
> But do they breathe?
> I think you'd need to do a sativa in a liftshaft
> with nft. Jack and the beanstalk


i'm not 100% sure, but surely they must breathe? what's a lightshaft man?


skunkd0c said:


> What strain is this looks very nice


Livers aka blues


Hemlock said:


> Well Mr Don... Back On the Job I see. Finally got the young Mr Jacklin on a Tour. qualified for the PGA Tour Latin America. He thinks I'm going with him but I'm going to Oregon...


Yeah man, gotta get some scratch together, missus 30th next month, a stag do and then a wedding the following month.

grats to Mr Jacklin mate. so you got a firm date and plans all sorted to move then eh hem?! exciting shit man.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks i thought it was blues although it looked a bit short lol

peace


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gotta chop a half dozen down today an i really can't be arsed.
> 
> the psycho killers i thought were lemon pledge candidates do smell nice of lemons but it's not the pledge droid i'm looking for.


Oh ill send you some good vibes! im at it myself and in pretty nice mood bangin music  Ill get back to ya laters but now i just wanna get this done.. Happy harvesting m8
Did you say Lemon? 
View attachment 2974562


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 26, 2014)

LIFTshaft. Because it would just keep growing
upwards.
@skunkd0c that's not the whole plant. The
whole plants were about four foot.
Enjoy your trimming Don. Although you probably
won't lol. I would gladly pay someone to do it but
i don't want anyone to know i do it.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm not 100% sure, but surely they must breathe? what's a lightshaft man?
> 
> Livers aka blues
> 
> ...


Looks like we take possession 1 march. Yeah its starting to get real!!! You may have to come help me setup.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Oh ill send you some good vibes! im at it myself and in pretty nice mood bangin music  Ill get back to ya laters but now i just wanna get this done.. Happy harvesting m8
> Did you say Lemon?
> View attachment 2974562


Cheers man! at it eh  what you gotta get done lol? links broken!? man are you HIGH!


oscaroscar said:


> LIFTshaft. Because it would just keep growing
> upwards.
> @skunkd0c that's not the whole plant. The
> whole plants were about four foot.
> ...


lol lift shaft...damn man i'm still totally mentally drained from the week. took me an hour to write the shopping list out ffs. 

I don't really mind trimming to be honest. quite therapeutic. these don't look half as bad as those wispy popcorn shitty bits i did last week.


Hemlock said:


> Looks like we take possession 1 march. Yeah its starting to get real!!! You may have to come help me setup.


awesome man. i'm expecting bigger and badass from you hem!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful colours Don. The leaves look almost black.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2014)

cheers fella! just hope the buds aren't airy


----------



## SupaM (Jan 26, 2014)

Look proper Don! Couple coming down this week myself.... ATB!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 26, 2014)

Ooou that editor.. Been tryin to get back to you 3 times and soon as i put a picture in the post it freezes.. Well i was harvesting some lemon skunk  Took of the top buds and are letting the rest get a week more.
Oh yeas i am high.. Very nice i completely forgot how much lemon skunk brings out the munchies  Im so full right now i cant remember when i last had it like this. And it is so great im not a big "fan" of food. Sounds lame and it is.. But im picky as hell and can go days with only a small dinner at night. Really happy to have some lemon bho again 
Nice looking plant there. Very tight hu? Looks like a sog winner to me. How long did you veg it for? Seed right?
Ive always wondered about the 12/12 from clone. Seems like the foliage is minimal compared to a seed at same node and height. Cant really see it picking up to where it builds up big buds. But guess i will see, threw a dog clone in a week ago 
Im high like that, haha. I could continue.. But for the sake of people looking at your thread ill hold.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;mmwic9kFx2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmwic9kFx2c&amp;list=RDmmwic9kFx2c&amp;feature=sha re[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Look proper Don! Couple coming down this week myself.... ATB!


good work Supa! hope they're bigger than mine!


HydroGp said:


> Ooou that editor.. Been tryin to get back to you 3 times and soon as i put a picture in the post it freezes.. Well i was harvesting some lemon skunk  Took of the top buds and are letting the rest get a week more.
> Oh yeas i am high.. Very nice i completely forgot how much lemon skunk brings out the munchies  Im so full right now i cant remember when i last had it like this. And it is so great im not a big "fan" of food. Sounds lame and it is.. But im picky as hell and can go days with only a small dinner at night. Really happy to have some lemon bho again
> Nice looking plant there. Very tight hu? Looks like a sog winner to me. How long did you veg it for? Seed right?
> Ive always wondered about the 12/12 from clone. Seems like the foliage is minimal compared to a seed at same node and height. Cant really see it picking up to where it builds up big buds. But guess i will see, threw a dog clone in a week ago
> Im high like that, haha. I could continue.. But for the sake of people looking at your thread ill hold.


aaahhh the editer eh... swine that it is.

Been an age since ive smoked any lemon skunk, been smoking lemon stuff but not that pungent skunk. as for SOG with that one i'd doubt it the bud structure still isn't what i'd like to have. I'm revegging it anyway, see what happens it needs a real run out in a bigger pot and better lollipopping. i usually do a second round but i missed my window and just thought sod it the hash pile can have it lol. 

i took a load of dog clones for a mate and his missus and him have fallen out big time so they've been in stasis for a week whereas the ones i left for myself look like shit. half wilted and dying covered in DE, they look real sad 

well back to work i go today. whoop de fucking doo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> this 1 vid per post shit is weak...


[video=youtube_share;gKw5mBh4rYs]http://youtu.be/gKw5mBh4rYs[/video]

turn up that base line peeps!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

This PK was throwing out some immature bananas so it was time to go. it could have filled out a bit more i guess..

and that trademark from the JTR side...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2974589View attachment 2974590View attachment 2974591View attachment 2974592


that looks fucking great bud, more colour than a gay rights parade haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

lol. it's not so bad eh. could be a bit fatter bud wise but to be honest it's just my first run back. it's all going to pay off crimbo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

last couple to come down:



last one was the really long pistils, looks like another wee to go for me!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2014)

Looking good bro..


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2014)

I need help ASAP on this http://buchanan.houseenews.net/mail/util.cfm?gpiv=2100112191.345977.368&gen=1


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2014)

Saw this today and thought of you all in the UK. http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/prove-it--bank-blocking-customers-from-making-large-withdrawals-without--evidence--of-spending-need-222425920.html keep you cash out of the bank. Only put in what you have to pay bills with. This fucking scares the shit outta me and should all of you to. Vote UKIP ya'll..


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2014)

My UK business has an HSBC bank account, and like all banks they are pants. I use Bank de Tupperwarebox for a lot of things and never have any problems, plus I get just as much interest as the 0.fukall% the banks give you. We had the same issues when trying to transfer more than 10grand on an invoice, they told us we needed a different account???!!! eh?...oh, you mean one that costs more!!! I gotcha....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

hahah god help the bank that tries to let me not withdraw what i want lol. i regularly have to take half a grand or more out and just ring the callcenter and tell then to put my limit for the day up. they've asked me once why and i told em it's none of their business. 

and I vote UKIP anyway. fuck the euro. even the labour government have twigged on they won't get another go if they don't listen to the uk people who are fed up on immigration and our economy suffering as we let the rest of eurpoe take our most profitable enterprise as they think it's 'fair'. I can;t wait for germany and france to fuck euro off and we can join them and be prosperous again.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 27, 2014)

I was shopping around for investments and 
i stupidly gave a women from a bank my
phone number. She was calling three times
a week. I couldn't have been ruder to her
but she kept ringing until i went back in the
branch to complain to her manager. 
Banks ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2014)

a necessary evil sadly. i hear good things about santander though. it'l all online though.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 27, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah god help the bank that tries to let me not withdraw what i want lol. i regularly have to take half a grand or more out and just ring the callcenter and tell then to put my limit for the day up. they've asked me once why and i told em it's none of their business.
> 
> and I vote UKIP anyway. fuck the euro. even the labour government have twigged on they won't get another go if they don't listen to the uk people who are fed up on immigration and our economy suffering as we let the rest of eurpoe take our most profitable enterprise as they think it's 'fair'. I can;t wait for germany and france to fuck euro off and we can join them and be prosperous again.


You really are my Brother I think.....LOL.. Sounds just like me.. Tell'em Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

well my father is involved shall we say with UKIP. it'll come full circle, the two big parties are adopting ukip policy left right and center so they can get public back on their side though, in reality they'll say a lot of things and do the opposite. then the merry go round continues. 

it's weird i like talking politics, yaaaawnoff as it is but mostly as I know my say means very little lol



so D, the button i had isolated for the lad has got gnat worms in. how the fuck i do not know but i'm going to have to figure some way of isolating cuts. thankfully i do have a few that are not  


took the other plants down last night, some really nice frost but the smells aren't there and structure sucks, there was more trim than bud upside is i just hit a flash dried popcorn nug of PK and my brain is warm and fuzzy.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2014)

German companies make far too much out of the Euro zone...after all, it's them that are taking over our energy companies, postal services, telecom services, you name it, if it's a Utility it's likely to be German, or German owned (not to mention cars!). I doubt they'll leave the Euro, they are prsperous enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

yes probably true. i wonder if their main buyers dropped out, would that make them think twice?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2014)

DST said:


> German companies make far too much out of the Euro zone...after all, it's them that are taking over our energy companies, postal services, telecom services, you name it, if it's a Utility it's likely to be German, or German owned (not to mention cars!). I doubt they'll leave the Euro, they are prsperous enough.


not just that mate, they have invested far 2 much money into the eurozone to just back out of it n tbh they are getting fucked just as hard if not harder by foreign nationals n they again find it harder to deal with them as they need to take extra care in not coming across as racist n all that carry on.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2014)

Everyone is being fukked by people coming into the Eurozone. 
And from my experience, Racism is still rife throughout Europe, far more so than in the UK where everything has to be done above the table. In Europe I have come across a lot of Racism in the work I do. In particular from the Germans and suprisingly from the Dutch....and let's not even start with the French.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

at what point does bailing the non profitable/tax dodging countries become cost ineffective though.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2014)

difficult when the buyers are Consumers I guess. Consumers want to pay as little as possible for everything so they go with cheaper suppliers.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> yes probably true. i wonder if their main buyers dropped out, would that make them think twice?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

they also will pay more for quality. double edge sword imo. anyway. back to buds


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2014)

Pound stores and the rise of Lidl and the such say differently..... Aye, back to the green, actually is 16:18 so time for a bifter.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 28, 2014)

lol 16:18 bitter and the 16:20 Bong rip?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

sadly no bongo til home time for donald


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 28, 2014)

Just came home from eating chinesse buffet  Damn im full. Making a bong mix consisting of 1.2g hash .4 lemon bho and some dried up green


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

i'm about to hit a bong load of psycho killer topper with some scissor hash  EN-freaking-JOY man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

i just re read that, that's one hell of a bongo man


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 28, 2014)

Just weighed it.
Just under 45 from six under two six's.
Not a personal best but a fair result. 
I'll go up the woods after work tomorrow
with my dog and a little spade lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

damned impressive that man. dig deep!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 28, 2014)

Its the plants that do the work.
I thought there would be more.
I got used to getting 25 per light
regular as clockwork but i only used 
two lights this time and i usually veg 
and top a bit longer. 
six with 18ish days veg fills my space
perfectly. that's with three lights on though.
Nft is efficient but no pretty colours


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2014)

still sounds pretty worth it to me mate. i'm going to put dog into my dwc bucket. might have to get on and build it it's own veg cab shortly!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still sounds pretty worth it to me mate. i'm going to put dog into my dwc bucket. might have to get on and build it it's own veg cab shortly!


How big is it? I must admit i do want to 
carry on but it's just not worth the risk.
I've also got to remove all trace of it soon.
We are selling the house hopefully before
the summer and moving out to the sticks
for a better lifestyle.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 28, 2014)

So..... Just about getting there! Got a new light, ( just a 400 ) to start the game, was looking at cooltube reflector's there and cant work out if they connect up to the extractor on filter too. Just seem's odd to be pulling through hot air ? HELP lol.
Im getting a couple snip's back i gave out a while back, either the cheese or psyco not sure and the Las pheno SLH, a plant i love allround. Ive got a friend growing some of cof's pips ( Extrema, Herijuana and Casey Jone's ) so hopefully a couple good pheno's in there, and i can finnaly dig through these DOG pip's and find the Scottie. Ive one or two im almost 100% are, and hopefully the other's are too.

Your Q.Q x DOG looks good Don, that will be something funky! The Q.Q i done didnt get to stretch much but was a beautiful specimen! 

Just found out also, a mate bought a pkt of E/Dream's and Deep Blue and got an off on Blur Pit's cheap, so im hoping he has on or two spare  

Slowly but surely........


----------



## papapayne (Jan 28, 2014)

so looks like my 2 pk phenotypes arent the lemon pledge. one has a spicy cinnamon smell, the other is very peppery and exotic. Both phenotypes SUPER frosted and dense. Hats off my friend across the pond


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> How big is it? I must admit i do want to
> carry on but it's just not worth the risk.
> I've also got to remove all trace of it soon.
> We are selling the house hopefully before
> ...


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2014)

with my cooltubes I do >FILTER>FAN>COOLTUBE>OOOOT! I blow cool air over the lamps, supposedly doesn't help the life of the bulbs but....


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2014)

whats happened to the like button?? That means i have to write stuff and converse...................click click phwaumph >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

DST said:


> with my cooltubes I do >FILTER>FAN>COOLTUBE>OOOOT! I blow cool air over the lamps, supposedly doesn't help the life of the bulbs but....


I think i'm going to have a shufty round myself when I next get a CHANCE, i DEFFO THINK HAVING 2, 600'S ON FOR 6 HOURS A PIECE HAS AFFECTED BUD DENSITY. oops. caps. Think a single 600 is going to have to suffice. least i'll have plenty back up gear lol


mr west said:


> whats happened to the like button?? That means i have to write stuff and converse...................click click phwaumph >>>>>>>>>>>>


i only ever used it a couple of times, when bambino's were brought into the world. other than that. meeh it's a bit too facebook for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2014)

well Ti nail ordered butane torch and a thermos to make some shatter to fire it up in the bongo! Can't wait.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well Ti nail ordered butane torch and a thermos to make some shatter to fire it up in the bongo! Can't wait.



Get ready if youve never takin one. Hit while youre standing then sit down after you exhale is what ive seen is the best. Hands above the head ready to cough and to get more air into your lungs.

Youd think itd be similar to some fullmelt or good dry sift but oh lord does it take you to the next level!

Have fun and be safe!!!!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damned impressive that man. dig deep!





oscaroscar said:


> Just weighed it.
> Just under 45 from six under two six's.
> Not a personal best but a fair result.
> I'll go up the woods after work tomorrow
> with my dog and a little spade lol


bloody hell oscar wot u doin that I'm not!!! That's impressive mate 25 on the regular that's wot I need!!!! Wot nft system do I get lol?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damned impressive that man. dig deep!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> well Ti nail ordered butane torch and a thermos to make some shatter to fire it up in the bongo! Can't wait.


Dab a dab a doo don I've had my eyes on a rig for a while had my first at bush doctor strongest hit to date


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn I've missed quite a bit don buddy. The livers look great. I need to get my veg management dialed in a little better so I can get back to my fatter buds. Hope the trimming is going well.


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well Ti nail ordered butane torch and a thermos to make some shatter to fire it up in the bongo! Can't wait.


nice m8! Witch one did you get?


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah we wanna know lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Get ready if youve never takin one. Hit while youre standing then sit down after you exhale is what ive seen is the best. Hands above the head ready to cough and to get more air into your lungs.
> Youd think itd be similar to some fullmelt or good dry sift but oh lord does it take you to the next level!
> Have fun and be safe!!!!


I had one hit in amsterdam at the cup before last and literally couldn;t hold a thought let alone converse for a couple of hours. took me for a bairn i tell ya!

I know what you mean though. no creeper with dabbing. straight from nought to jeeebus i'm screwed in 0.1 second lol



rasclot said:


> Dab a dab a doo don I've had my eyes on a rig for a while had my first at bush doctor strongest hit to date


yeah i'm looking forward to it though it'll be baby dabs til i get the measure of it that's for sure lol.


Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Damn I've missed quite a bit don buddy. The livers look great. I need to get my veg management dialed in a little better so I can get back to my fatter buds. Hope the trimming is going well.


that livers is oscars fine handy work. i've said it afore and i'll say it again. no one has done livers like he has.


HydroGp said:


> nice m8! Witch one did you get?





mr west said:


> Yeah we wanna know lol.


Same as DST's 







just bought a cheapo torch, didn't fancy blowing a fortune if i'm not going to do dabs on the regular


----------



## rasclot (Jan 30, 2014)

Let me know how u get on with ur shatter wen u make it mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

will do for sure, going to do a step by step. just waiting on a few bits n bobs arriving. trim is dry and frozen now need to source some good butane though. it's a bitch wasting money on shit butane, you can't exactly say 'scuse me mate mind if i blow a bit on a mirror to see if it's got contaminants in it. 

I know london brand is good and vector but london is mega pricey and vector is only USA. though i'm wondering if i'm going to winterize it if that matters?!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 30, 2014)

Newport gas on eBay is pretty good mate u can get it on eBay I think


----------



## rasclot (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol must b stoned been Smokin pure weed for 2 weeks now the dog is lush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

woah your tolerance is going to be pretty high smirkin strai9ght dog lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

reckon this will do ? itr says highly refined but how highly is the question lol...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-X-300ML-SUPAFLAME-BUTANE-GAS-LIGHTER-REFILL-FUEL-NEW-/150585418405?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item230f9722a5

or should i just spunk on the london stuff?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-x-NEWPORT-300ml-ULTRA-REFINED-LIGHTER-GAS-BUTANE-/190554886848?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item2c5df4d2c0


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2014)

If it was me I'd be going for something that at least states ZERO IMPURITIES on the label. Seems to be the standard with butane. Not sure I would go for superflame, sounds kind of cheesey, lol. I have a bottle of "unilite" which also states zero impurities.

thse look like they do as well, the pricier the better, lol...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Colibri-Butane-Gas-/231130530682?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item35d074037a


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2014)

unilite>
http://www.smokestars.de/unilite-gasflasche-butane-lighter-gas-300-ml.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

christ that stuffs pricey for 90ml cans  

think i'll go with the newport, i've used it before and it passed the mirror test.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 30, 2014)

Your looking for 5x filtered/purified. Calibri has some good fuel also.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

cheers cowboy! I went with newport, cheaper and I know it's well refined. not sure how much i'll need so got 12 cans lol


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 30, 2014)

I use power 5. Works pretty well and i know some serious wax makers in WA that use it so i feel its good. And its DIRT cheap

No mercaptans is key, look at the MSDS. Other than that as long as its a brand that doesnt use alot of lubricant or allow alot to get in (not sure which it is but they all have some) it should be good. always heard good things about newport. Its all about the purge really. 

Before i had a vac and for ISO extractions i set mine on top of a toaster over on the lowest temp of 150. I have a cooking rack on top of it so its not touching the top directly. Stays at a nice 110-120. After the outdoor purge and i scrape i throw it on there to just kinda stay warm so everything can evaporate.

I recently got a little hand pump and did a mason jar vac chamber ant it worked pretty good. Got my iso to shatter and made some wax out of my auto cheese trim/buds. 

Super clean tasting and on point! Hope it works out for ya DON.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

top tips man cheers, i generally sit mine on the back of the veg hood once all the major bubbling has stopped. no idea what temp that is mind lol

i'm getting excited at the prospect


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2014)

rasclot said:


> bloody hell oscar wot u doin that I'm not!!! That's impressive mate 25 on the regular that's wot I need!!!! Wot nft system do I get lol?


I got a basic nft kit. It's about a metre wide and
two and a half metres long. Res at the bottom end
and a stand at the other. My space helps with the
yield. Its 1.6X3m and i put three 600's over it. I only used two last time. I was pulling ridiculous
yields when i was at full steam. Over 12 a plant
with 2 and a half week veg. That's from when i 
put them on the tray in four inch blocks with 
decent roots coming out the bottom.

@Don. You flatter me but like I've said before
the plant does all the work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

praise where it's due. no one's topped your pics lad. i'd love to see what you can do with some of the other BB gear


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd probably make a pigs ear of owt else.
I worked out what works for livers but it
took a few goes to get it how i wanted.
I can set my watch by it now lol

i really would like to grow some variety
but i just do a full run once in a while.
When we move I'll see what's what and
maybe just get a 1.2 tent to hide somewhere
so i can see if i can still grow beans. The
last beans i grew were sensi Jack flash and
greenhouse SSHit. That was a fair few 
years ago.
What do you suggest? Dog is one that I've
been meaning to try for ages. Id like something
without the usual suspects in. I have got five
DPQ that Fred gave me from his first cross
with those.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

man that's a tough question. dog is something else. blue pit is great DPQ again great, weirdly enough someone was just asking me what i would recommend. dippy ellsy is a beauty if you like livers that'll go down well i'd say.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

so the others i let stretch are starting to look good.

blurry sweet n sour


DOGx 2Toke, smells bloody lovely.


Dog x QQ, Xmas tree! just starting to see some pink coming in.


The diesel that's had the claw all it's life.


the other dog x 2 toke...

full tent


bon nuit gents!


----------



## HydroGp (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking well lush m8! Thought you grew in a room? What size is that? 1.2mx1.2mx2?  Haha either i havent seen a tent in ur pics before or my mind is just teasing me..
Dog x 2 toke looks amazing.. It all does but you know..


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2014)

That looks beautiful Don. 
Absolutely beautiful. You really are 
pumping out quality shmutter on a 
regular basis. 
That Dippy Ellsy sounds nice (where
does the name come from?) but
i fancy a departure from the clone
only stenchers. It's all I've had for
as long as i can remember. 
I wouldn't mind seeing what all
this sour diesel fuss is about but
that's all clone only business again.
I got offered a blueberry cut a while
ago but it was just generic watered
down skunk with a slightly fruity edge
to it.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 30, 2014)

Cheers back atcha Donny! What a snowstorm you have there! 
Talk about the sticky icky, damn!
puff, puff, pass... 
.... man all that and I coulda just pushed "like"


----------



## rasclot (Jan 30, 2014)

Lookin sweet as usual mate! Might give this nft a go been building my grow area in the loft 3.5 x 1.6m2 just waiting on sum celotex can't wait to get sum monsters in there!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> That looks beautiful Don.
> Absolutely beautiful. You really are
> pumping out quality shmutter on a
> regular basis.
> ...


Cheers fella! you'll have to ask fred about the name, think it's just an acronym. sour D was what Rasc sent me said it was too strong for him so no doubt it'll be way to much for me lol. 


colocowboy said:


> Cheers back atcha Donny! What a snowstorm you have there!
> Talk about the sticky icky, damn!
> puff, puff, pass...
> .... man all that and I coulda just pushed "like"


right on cowboy, gonna start pumping them with PK now, i'm probably a week late but meh....


rasclot said:


> Lookin sweet as usual mate! Might give this nft a go been building my grow area in the loft 3.5 x 1.6m2 just waiting on sum celotex can't wait to get sum monsters in there!


if you build it they will grow!!! 

ta matey.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2014)

rasclot said:


> Lookin sweet as usual mate! Might give this nft a go been building my grow area in the loft 3.5 x 1.6m2 just waiting on sum celotex can't wait to get sum monsters in there!


Go on Ras mate. It's well worth it. 
When i did my first run with nft i was 
blown away by the speed of growth in
veg. you can't believe how fast it is.
The first two weeks of flower is 
incredible. I put the plants what seems
like miles apart and by the second week
they're getting tangled with each other.
I do six under three six hundreds.
Before i did nft i wouldve put eighteen
in, three rows of six. 
I did eight once and it was a right mess.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2014)

Have you flowered and kept that Sour D?
That might be one to coax me in


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2014)

howdy partner! ur garden looks super duper danky skanky green sticky icky! hope the new year is treating you well. if the sour D is too strong for ya mate, send it my way pppplllllease.lol. cheers and have a absolutey wondrful weekEnd mate .take it easyDAT


----------



## rasclot (Jan 31, 2014)

The diesel will b urs oscar mate soon as there are cuts spare


----------



## rasclot (Jan 31, 2014)

N she's the best sour diesel I've ever had!! Smoked loads of diferent phenos n this 1 smashes all of them out of the water by far! The taste is out of this world!! It lingers for a good half hour after  n don't forget the buzz! She's strong! We'll il find out on the second try she's downing a few weeks I think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> howdy partner! ur garden looks super duper danky skanky green sticky icky! hope the new year is treating you well. if the sour D is too strong for ya mate, send it my way pppplllllease.lol. cheers and have a absolutey wondrful weekEnd mate .take it easyDAT


what up cowgirl! been wondering where you'd gotten to!?( card never came ?!? anyways Happy New Year to you too hinny!  

yeah the garden is doing grand, barring the gnats but i'm keeping them at bay. just about. 

this weekend i will be doing far from taking it easy. it's the football highlight of my year tomorrow. the derby. scores to be settled mackems to be marched out of the city and much drinking to bed done. 10am pub start tomoz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2014)

you got a flower time for that sour D Rascla?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes mate 10 weeks I had the last1 down at


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2014)

sweet that fits my plans just nicely!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2014)

thermos and the nail have arrived! just need the butane and i'm Heisenberg


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thermos and the nail have arrived! just need the butane and i'm Heisenberg


don't f--k up or you'll be Hindenburg.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2014)

i'm enlisting the help of my much more science lab experience gf to make sure i don't [email protected] up. though as usual she'll be interested until the smell sets her chest off and i'll bumble my way through it...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2014)

have fun this weekend donzie, that's weird you never got the card, gawd damit, it was funny as fuck. I just finished up my Alien Rock Candy , turned out really nice. tearin down my tent this weekend, getting ready to haul ass out of AZ by the end of march. its been a long grueling 2 years here and I can not wait to leave. lookin like Co is my next stop .. looking to do a tattoo apprenticeship up there if I can find the right connection. im so bummed I cant upload any images on RIU anymore. I would love to show you my last grow. I really had fun with the Alien Theme. I got lots of inflatable Alien blow up dollsand toys to use in my photos with the aRc.. , one Alien doll is even 72 inches tall and I dressed her up in sexy lingerie.!!!! if interested I have a diary on Thc farmer called Alien Rock Candy Encounters.lmao. I got back into painting as well, so its been pretty fun grow. I even went to Roswell New mexico , the Alien Capital of the WORLD and it was far out man. glad to here your doing well. peace out cupcake, hugs and licks, DAT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2014)

ahahahahah you are bat shit cray cray DAT all those alien dolls had me in stitches lol. looked like a great haul from the trusty aquafarm too 

oh and btw the goo guy 'horn' looks a little suspect 


have a great weekend yourself! I'm prepping for a big footy game today, by which i mean getting nervy, having a large breakfast and drinking from 10am.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2014)

View attachment 2982141 here is one of my deep blue x liver, the baby of the lot which tbh has shown the most potential. ill be posting more pics when it all takes off ( flipping when my DM reverse arrives as ive a dog in there n dont wanna risk anything


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2014)

interesting structure, not viney like livers, how does she smell? get the m stems rubbed! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2014)

so i took the tops off the last psycho killer, the one with freakishly long pistils. left the bottom fluff to bulk up a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2014)

she has a bit of a musky earthy tone to her pretty different to the others (or may be far more pungent lol) n she has a stunning blueish tint to her ...ive wanted to clone her since week 2 haha but its a personal so no need for a perp.ill throw loads of pics up this week of all 3 dbxl n my DOG but this ones my fav hands down.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 2, 2014)

DAMN don thats a sexy lookin plant! Keep it up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> she has a bit of a musky earthy tone to her pretty different to the others (or may be far more pungent lol) n she has a stunning blueish tint to her ...ive wanted to clone her since week 2 haha but its a personal so no need for a perp.ill throw loads of pics up this week of all 3 dbxl n my DOG but this ones my fav hands down.


man take a snip and put it in a tumbler of water in the veg room. i wish i'd done that with everything i've flowered rather than have to reveg, trust me! 


budbro18 said:


> DAMN don thats a sexy lookin plant! Keep it up.


well it was frosty off the charts but the bud structure and flower time means she's not sticking round either. 

so far the dog x QQ is the winner of the dog crosses i've got going. the dog x 2 toke smell lovely but the buds aren't half the size of the QQx DOG( which will deffo be getting a reveg. )


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oscaroscar said:
> 
> 
> > How big is it? I must admit i do want to
> ...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow that P.K is a beast, i just clocked that there. ( the elusive lemon pledge ? )


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 2, 2014)

cindy

I know my handwriting is hard to read. That is heri as in herijuana......very stout indica. I use the males for breeding to increase potency.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

nice looking PK gin how hard was it to find that lemon pheno


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2014)

well the lemon pledge was from f1 beans and wee looking for it in f2's an3's.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 2, 2014)

Frosty as heck mate. Those pistils look like
actual hair. 
I don't see any fungus gnat damage. So
you must be winning.
Did you build your veg cab yesterday?
Derbies eh? unpredictable as always


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

mr west said:


> well the lemon pledge was from f1 beans and wee looking for it in f2's an3's.


you guys trying to isolate this trait?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 2, 2014)

There is no going wrong with lemon 
I "moved" some lemon skunk to the same guy 3 times today lol. 6 days of drying and in jars at 64%rh. They dont care. lol. Shut the gf up about using electricity..
PS. Don i really love when you put on the doctors gloves


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Don Gin and Ton said:
> 
> 
> > So... I think i get your description for the cool tube lol, already grabbed a normal one for plumb's so...... Just going to order a 125 CFL for my veg. Had one before and dropped the thing like a right edgit!
> ...


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2014)

I just used velcro mate. I would advise after sticking the velcro strips to your panda film, to then get a stapler (fuk me, had to think of the English word there for a minute, in Dutch it's a Niet machine - makes things neat, lol.) Anyway, after sticking, staple along all the velcro as well as eventually the glue on the sticky strips comes unstuck and is a pita! just from experience, you may have better velcro..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

I had thought that already, was thinking i'll stick the velcro strip to a thin plastic strip just for rigidity. cheers fella!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2014)

clone cloche. i reckon i can keep the cuts in the small container for quite a while if i start veg feeding them, the height of the bucket should give me a month maybe. lets just hope i have better luck than last couple of times with these diy cloner tubs.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks great Don. Awesome airstone  Do you have the stalkes flooded or over water level gettin water from bursting the bubbles? -Id have them under water for 2days then over.
I recon if they root in say a week. 3 weeks veg will be on the verge of having to untangle roots. I have that problem right now. Pulling of half the root mass trying to get the clones out :/
Edit: Why did you not cut of the rough side of the sponge?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

I do under for the majority of the time, though i've had kinda bad results with this method and that could well be why i might take longer cuts and try your way, cheers. do you use something similar? any additions to the water or just plain tap juice? our water here is on the hard side but not way over.

the sponges have the soft side attached below to stop the 'plugs' going through the holes in the tub lid! fishing them out is a PITA.

ta


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

that sour D looks so shiney, buds are like rocks too. this would be an excellent breeding candidate.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah i have something very similar. I use rainwater with a tablespoon of clonex directly in the water. I had the stalks flooded too but have found the other way to be faster rooting.
Just cleaned the cloner and is gonna snip a few dogs today 
You should check the ec/ppm going out of the tap. If it is over .4 ec i would boil it or use destilled water. My rainwater is 0.25 atm.
I would like to try some Sour D  Looks very dank. But what about symmetry? Looks a little of to me. Is that not a bad trait? (Have not smoked yet!)
Sour D that medical for my allergies in a hotel with yo girl for a bout a week shootin shower scene  Okay i better smoke now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

lol the symmetry is off cos i rotated the pic accidentally lol. doesn't look so bad from the other side! I'll get the pens out when i get a sec and check the water. lord knows what our rainwater's like...


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 4, 2014)

Haha  Dunno why but i just thought you dont see that much asymmetry in the plant world 





Whart da fuck U lookin at?!  Can you imagine being born normal and as time goes you end up flat fucking ugly  Haha


----------



## rasclot (Feb 4, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that sour D looks so shiney, buds are like rocks too. this would be an excellent breeding candidate.
> 
> View attachment 2984224


U know this! the taste is amazing  1 of my faves


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

errrr yeah i kinda can  lmao. not that i care or have ever cared really.

i bet that fish looked like the aquatic qeorge clooney to his momma.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

rasclot said:


> U know this! the taste is amazing  1 of my faves


i just hope i can smoke it without having a heart attack for 10 mins like i do with most heavy indica's


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 4, 2014)

Good Morning Don. Back from the wild west. Did me final walkthrough on the property In Oregon and we close end of month. pack yer bags Gov


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

when ever i hear wild west i hear that will smith shit the wicky wicky wild west song in my head lol.

excellent news my friend. one day i'll see it man. i'm going to make sure. when life stops interfering...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2014)

in other news mini blow torch arrived, as did a case of butane and coffee filters. 

I had to send the ti nail domeless thing back as it didn't fit ( by the tiniest of mil...) and ended up getting a dome version £30 bar for the bong attachments alone this better be good.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2014)

Dam, it didn't fit. It hought you got one like mine, it has two different sizes you can use. Ah well, hope the second one works lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

this was a one piece thing it was literally 19mm and my bongo 18.8  i was thinking you know a lot of those sites that just say it's 19 and it will fit most. well my dumbass didn't check....

new kit is a male to male double ender entendre with a proper globe to put on top and a Ti Nail. £30 the lot. 

missus is bringing me a half litre of ethanol in tonight. tomorrow the games begin


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2014)

I like how you got the lady involved, if anything goes wrong you can spread the blame,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

lol her acquiring it is about her only involvement D My lady is much like yours!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2014)

deep blue x liver 3 https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/2985563d1391624901-irish-growers-thread-wp_001603.jpg
thats the wrong pic lol thats my tent the 3 on the right are deep blue x liver n the front left is OG kush n behind that DOG fem ...here is my dbxl3 lol....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/2985562d1391624861-irish-growers-thread-wp_001605.jpg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

looking like they're filling out a treat mate!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 5, 2014)

A picture of healthiness mate.
Tidy tent again i see lol
Are they still under a metal halide?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> A picture of healthiness mate.Tidy tent again i see lolAre they still under a metal halide?


Thanks lads n yeah still under the mh but once my DM reverse arrives ill flip then spray the DOG.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

new toys


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 5, 2014)

Noise m8! Happy Dabbing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

gotta make some shit first haha


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 5, 2014)

I would not be able to wait.. I would have done something before it arrived, and if i had to pic it up at the post office- You would see me in the car outside with a blowtorch  haha j/k
You still waiting on thermos? or just the butane?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

no man i'm set got the thermos, butane, torch, globe rig. trim in the freezer but i've just not had chance. i need daylight and ethenol. which may be home soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

apparently you must season the nail though?! which seems like a massive waste to me so i'm just going to let some of the stuff i was adding to the e cig pen stuff to dab/waste


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

apparently you must season the nail though?! which seems like a massive waste to me so i'm just going to let some of the stuff i was adding to the e cig pen stuff dry to dab/waste


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah i heard that too but idk yeah total waste..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

i can't see me wasting tbh


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 5, 2014)

Just wait for the nail to cool down a little the first few times well fuk I alaways do now. Cause it flashes off to fast can ya Dig me Don??


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;wICsfTDDPYA]http://youtu.be/wICsfTDDPYA[/video]


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah your dome will become splattered if you go too hard the first few times. Gotta season it so it doesnt taste like metal/splatter everywhere. After that though it should work fine.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;kNzlfpJjdvI]http://youtu.be/kNzlfpJjdvI?t=1m40s[/video] I went to this much better than the dome


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Yeah your dome will become splattered if you go too hard the first few times. Gotta season it so it doesnt taste like metal/splatter everywhere. After that though it should work fine.


nice on ta for the tip


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2014)

i have been looking at this type but i have eyed the ones like hemlock has as well


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Yeah your dome will become splattered if you go too hard the first few times. Gotta season it so it doesnt taste like metal/splatter everywhere. After that though it should work fine.


That post is riddled with double entendres lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> [video=youtube_share;kNzlfpJjdvI]http://youtu.be/kNzlfpJjdvI?t=1m40s[/video] I went to this much better than the dome


man, i had to turn the sound off guy was doing my head in lol. i've previously been of the school of thought that there's always going to be some new fangled way to complicate smoking shit, but i have to say i'm really interested in vaping. my buddy had a flight box and it wasn't really my thing i hear good things about davinci's but i figured fuck it i smoke mostly in the house or joints outside and a new volcano is crazy money for what they are. 


Dr.D81 said:


> i have been looking at this type but i have eyed the ones like hemlock has as well


I really ummed and aaah'd about getting the domeless one seemed much less work.

can anyone answer me why the Ti nail has an adjustable screw?


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll second you on the annoying dude, lol...sounds like he needs to take a hit toute suite, hyper mofo, lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

aye was a bit like a kid at christmas eh. 

in other news i might have licked the gnats in the veg area though the fuckers are still in flower. and them yellow strips you hang don't work for shit.




REMINDER: go back and work out how longs left on next lot


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2014)

Put the yellow traps on top of your pots
but only peel one side. You'll catch the 
adults as they hatch and can't fly properly
or mate yet. 
They don't seem to have done any damage.
Your plants look fine to me.

Ps sticky side up or you'll get crap all over it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

thought i would be doing something wrong mate cheers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2014)

by counting back the pages the first pic i can see of the next lot to come out is page 85, 1/3/14 THEY LOOK QUITE FAR ON FOR HAVING ANOTHER 4OR 5 WEEKS TO GO UNLESS I'M A LUCKy boy and get some absolute stonkers.


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought a nail from tel aviv http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281251076941?var=580297492945&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 6, 2014)

i like that one west good price if my math is right


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2014)

I could do with a dabber do as well. Currently using an old swiss army knife I saw a stall at the market selling dentist equipment, lol, I might go check it out see if I can't pick me up something like a scraper or something.


mr west said:


> I bought a nail from tel aviv http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281251076941?var=580297492945&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2014)

i also got a 14.5-18.8 thingy to make sure it fits lol http://www.grasscity.com/uk_en/grav-labs-inside-cut-reduction-glass-joint-adapter-18-8mm-to-14-5mm.html#.UvSIF_l_uSo
Ill need a dabba doo and a blow torch but they easy to source


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i like that one west good price if my math is right


yeah it was a no brainer lol. Weather its actually titanium is another thing lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2014)

mr west said:


> I bought a nail from tel aviv http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281251076941?var=580297492945&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> lol


nice price and piece mate. we'll have gone dab mad by time we next meet lol


DST said:


> I could do with a dabber do as well. Currently using an old swiss army knife I saw a stall at the market selling dentist equipment, lol, I might go check it out see if I can't pick me up something like a scraper or something.


i've got a piece of *ahem* titanium rod presently and that isn't the greatest. 

also i had similar thoughts about those tools, you kind of need a small flat but so you can smoothly scrape across but it shouldn't matter i guess? 


mr west said:


> yeah it was a no brainer lol. Weather its actually titanium is another thing lol.


apparently there's some test you can do with a magnet!?


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2014)

http://forum.grasscity.com/concentrate-tools/1220667-ioffer-ti-nails-safe.html
found this on another forum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2014)

ah fuck it something's gonna kill me, more likely mrs don


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 7, 2014)

ive always liked quartz. to my knowledge it doesnte break down like even t2 ti does after a while. its a crystal so its naturally strong and resistant to cracks and temp changes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2014)

mr west said:


> yeah it was a no brainer lol. Weather its actually titanium is another thing lol.


oi think good ti is nonferrous so hit it with a magnet and see


> *apparently there's some test you can do with a magnet!? *


my bad should have keep reading before posting


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2014)

stainless steel don't attract magnets either


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 8, 2014)

mr west said:


> stainless steel don't attract magnets either



Yeah thats why i like quartz. Ya never know what ya might get from china! Ive heard alot of them comin over are bad. Alot of times the middle threaded piece is a different metal as well. With quartz you might get some thin shit but its tough and never have to worry about it being fake. And if it is its glass which is just as safe. 

Its crazy too because Ti isnt that expensive. Its just the cnc/milling done to make them that makes people charge for them.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 8, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> cindy
> 
> I know my handwriting is hard to read. That is heri as in herijuana......very stout indica. I use the males for breeding to increase potency.
> 
> ...


Haha, i can remember asking as they looked a bit small and light but the 2 that got tried germed fine but were male  I'm totally stoked with the Casey Jones pheno! And to find my DOG again is the good luck ive been waiting for!
I was going to ask you about the Extrema's, 2 for 2 are Fem. and i noticed sannie only put's them out in Fem's now, i'll look around and see if i can find you after i get a couple pic's. Im itching to try the Southern Charm but with 5 keeper's already its going to be a few more week's before i get enough space, but there next on the list !


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 8, 2014)

DST said:


> I could do with a dabber do as well. Currently using an old swiss army knife I saw a stall at the market selling dentist equipment, lol, I might go check it out see if I can't pick me up something like a scraper or something.











Im lucky to have a lass that is a dentist ! But the hardest thing for me to find was somewhere local that sold the piece with Tit. skillet. Had to buy a small like insert to fit another bong and blue tack it in, worked a treat though


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 8, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Haha, i can remember asking as they looked a bit small and light but the 2 that got tried germed fine but were male  I'm totally stoked with the Casey Jones pheno! And to find my DOG again is the good luck ive been waiting for!
> I was going to ask you about the Extrema's, 2 for 2 are Fem. and i noticed sannie only put's them out in Fem's now, i'll look around and see if i can find you after i get a couple pic's. Im itching to try the Southern Charm but with 5 keeper's already its going to be a few more week's before i get enough space, but there next on the list !


Sannie was having hermi problems and femm'ed them. The one I have is from before they were femm'ed and she will throw out nanners, but she is an outstanding smoke. Hard and slow to clone-usually three weeks and she loves nitrogen.
Here's a pic of a fresh nugget

I see a couple of nanners


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 8, 2014)

so do they not seed ? I can tell it love's the N from the dark green in it, really nice clean looking plant, ive not got my camera handy after moving house but i'll get a couple pic's asap. It deff. looks the part, and as ive said, i always loved sannie's swag. 3 week's for them to clone! WOW, that'll be the reason there's no snips from the flowering one lol, its a friend that has the atm, there's 2, one still in veg but is also Fem. I'll give him the head's up, he's prob. been trying like fek to get it too clone and wondering wtf haha.
I'm over the moon with the Casey Jone's being what smells like, very close phenotype to the Fem ( selfed ) one's i grew a few years ago. I had it twice and never took any snip's, then could never get one stable to keep, but this just might be my new Fav. I'm counting the weeks to get a toke on it man lol


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2014)

you poop the bed Cinders early doors innit, been out on the lash? hehe


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 9, 2014)

cinders goo to see ya about lad


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 9, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> so do they not seed ? I can tell it love's the N from the dark green in it, really nice clean looking plant, ive not got my camera handy after moving house but i'll get a couple pic's asap. It deff. looks the part, and as ive said, i always loved sannie's swag. 3 week's for them to clone! WOW, that'll be the reason there's no snips from the flowering one lol, its a friend that has the atm, there's 2, one still in veg but is also Fem. I'll give him the head's up, he's prob. been trying like fek to get it too clone and wondering wtf haha.
> I'm over the moon with the Casey Jone's being what smells like, very close phenotype to the Fem ( selfed ) one's i grew a few years ago. I had it twice and never took any snip's, then could never get one stable to keep, but this just might be my new Fav. I'm counting the weeks to get a toke on it man lol


Extrema will seed. That's where yours came from.
The casey and the extrema have almost identical structure and I have confused them until smelling...or reading the label.
I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine. I recently planted two more casey's who happen to be ladies in early bloom and I've partially bred one to a heri.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> nice little dab station you've got rockin there cowbow!
> 
> Im lucky to have a lass that is a dentist ! But the hardest thing for me to find was somewhere local that sold the piece with Tit. skillet. Had to buy a small like insert to fit another bong and blue tack it in, worked a treat though





curious old fart said:


> Sannie was having hermi problems and femm'ed them. The one I have is from before they were femm'ed and she will throw out nanners, but she is an outstanding smoke. Hard and slow to clone-usually three weeks and she loves nitrogen.
> Here's a pic of a fresh nugget
> 
> I see a couple of nanners
> ...


few last minute immature naners is a big diference to week 3 ones that are going to pop all over!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 10, 2014)

DST said:


> you poop the bed Cinders early doors innit, been out on the lash? hehe


kicked oot the nest !



Hemlock said:


> cinders goo to see ya about lad


Cheer's Gen, glad to get back, its addictive this game!


curious old fart said:


> Extrema will seed. That's where yours came from.
> The casey and the extrema have almost identical structure and I have confused them until smelling...or reading the label.
> I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine. I recently planted two more casey's who happen to be ladies in early bloom and I've partially bred one to a heri.
> 
> ...


I would enjoy just about anything atm, this im going to love mate!
I'll make sure they get regular check's for nanners, like you said Don some late is no biggie!




Don Gin and Ton said:


> few last minute immature naners is a big diference to week 3 ones that are going to pop all over!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2014)

few pics of what i've been up to this weekend. first run finished up ok second lot i left bubbling away in the porch lol....




next lot


and some pretty flowers 


DOG X QQ


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 10, 2014)

No getting caught this time Cinders, keep your head down...


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 10, 2014)

some neat items for working with wax

wax carvers from Hobby Lobby


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2014)

my dabber arrived this morgen matey!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> some neat items for working with wax
> View attachment 2990239
> wax carvers from Hobby Lobby
> 
> ...


that is great i do some lost wax casting and dont have bags ether so only bho right now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2014)

got a decent amount out the second run,


bit mcguyvered but there ya go


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2014)

That looks lethal Don. What is the texture of 
it when its finished? Glue? 
I tried to make the stuff with isopropol alcohol
once and ended up with sand and threw it away.
Then you and D said that's what it is supposed
to be like, whoops lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2014)

That looks lethal Don. What is the texture of 
it when its finished? Glue? 
I tried to make the stuff with isopropol alcohol
once and ended up with sand and threw it away.
Then you and D said that's what it is supposed
to be like, whoops lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2014)

oscaroscar said:


> That looks lethal Don. What is the texture of
> it when its finished? Glue?
> I tried to make the stuff with isopropol alcohol
> once and ended up with sand and threw it away.
> ...


supposedly hard like taffy i think but it'll soften to the touch. looks canny if i say so myself. see when it finally evaps the ethanol off eh!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks tasty mate did u use isopropyl to make that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2014)

proper ethanol


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2014)

was there any point you thought things might blow up with the butane?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2014)

na not really mate it was dolly dimple, just modified the plastic cap top to have a blow off escape so the thing didn't get too pressurised.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 11, 2014)

Where can I get ethanol or can I use isopropyl got loads of it from eBay


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

high proof alcohol like everclear or deisel 190


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2014)

my missus works in a lab rasc. you could use that spyritus gear the poilski shops use though.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 11, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> No getting caught this time Cinders, keep your head down...


Correcto Hem 

Donny, thats looks like some tasty shizzle bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2014)

it's nearly all evapped off, few more hours it should be pretty solid. got a load of potting up and moving round to do today.


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2014)

yeah i got a tent to empty and clean and fill up again. I got all i need except the energy lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2014)

Wsety you never stop man! That last wad you blew must have took it all out you mate!  I need to pop over for a butcher's at what you got growing on!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2014)

i'm using work time to sort my veg area out it was getting outta hand. potted up a load of dog and am just away to prune the mothers and fill the bubble cloner. 

these gnats are still knocking about but not in as many numbers.  

the erl has started to marble up. might have something to toke on tonight lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2014)

DOG trade ? I'll make sure this is stable coming from a selfed pip, but done them before and no sweat.
looking forward to the final product on the oil man, you can just see its going to be tidy. Those pesky gnat's took me a wee while to get rid of too, a right head-nip. Was it trim or bud you used, prob. a silly question, especially seeing some of the frost around!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2014)

man i'm in no state to really trade owt, gnats are all over, unless i quarantine them under a cfl in a box which is a reet PITA... doable though 

the oil was just from trim man. really no idea if i'd have gotten more out of the bubble bags, probably eh but who knows looks like fun!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2014)

is this the final bit of ethanol sodding off!?!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2014)

look's great man, I'm the same re: trying new thing's. I'll get you at a better time, but the DOG i have is deff. there for you in they pip's, and i'll have it in clone soon


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2014)

Wot dog I got there cinders mate? Not the original bad girl me n don had once upon a time?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2014)

DOG fem just before i flipped her 12/12 View attachment 2992158


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2014)

The one i grew back in2011, don did have it but lost it due to p.m before he got a chance to do anything with it. Its a cracker, H.B dom.pheno.















Best smoke ive had, ive saw your purp one it looks like some fire too mate, this will color with cold temps. Almost black, but i like her like this


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks tasty as fook mate reminds me of wot we had n that was the best I've had as wel


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2014)

Im sure we can arrange something if you want mate, will be a couple weeks as im away for a few day's and just small atm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> look's great man, I'm the same re: trying new thing's. I'll get you at a better time, but the DOG i have is deff. there for you in they pip's, and i'll have it in clone soon


oh i know m8 i just know if i pop a couple i'll then have to pick the best out of the new and my existing 2 keepers. and as it's 3bit strong for me 3 keepers is way too many. 


rasclot said:


> Wot dog I got there cinders mate? Not the original bad girl me n don had once upon a time?


she'll be in cinders' pips for sure




[email protected] said:


> DOG fem just before i flipped her 12/12 View attachment 2992158


how she doing now?


Cindyguygrower said:


> The one i grew back in2011, don did have it but lost it due to p.m before he got a chance to do anything with it. Its a cracker, H.B dom.pheno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god damn that was a fine bitch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2014)

trimmed garden


bubble cloner doing it's thing


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds good mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2014)

is this a re-veg going on in there ? Must be something special lol I'll need to chek your other two dog's, what they like for flowering time ? Ive not saw a bubble cloner, worth it ? I get good result's the simple's way, but alway's open to new thing's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2014)

nah thems the mothers lad. 2 dogs a psycho and livers.

the bubble cloner was just something i fannied on with a while ago, worked more than not but there's a knack i'm not yet up to!


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2014)

cindy mate i wouldn't bother trying to check out what im up to cuz i been real slack the last year or so lol. Aint updated my thread in yonks lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2014)

mr west said:


> cindy mate i wouldn't bother trying to check out what im up to cuz i been real slack the last year or so lol. Aint updated my thread in yonks lol.


.......I was wondering if riu had dropped my subscription.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

what are you growing atm then fred lad? last was chronic was it not?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

mr west said:


> cindy mate i wouldn't bother trying to check out what im up to cuz i been real slack the last year or so lol. Aint updated my thread in yonks lol.


im sure you've had your hands full matey! Hope all's good in the nest, young ones must be coming along! I'll catch you around for a chat pal.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah thems the mothers lad. 2 dogs a psycho and livers.
> 
> the bubble cloner was just something i fannied on with a while ago, worked more than not but there's a knack i'm not yet up to!


Oh i see now looking at it ( bonsai tree's ), plenty humidity in the bubble box anyway man! Off for a swally the day, that time of the year has come back round and i feel a bit older. Need to up the tolerance for D.S.T's 8precent triple distilled brew!!!!!
You got any good snap's of the DOG's up for a peek ?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

had a quick look back through, take it it was the 2 Toke x DOG and QQ x DOG you ran that time, i can remember the DOG Ras outdone himself with, very colorful and frosty if i mind right. Im itching to pot the other old DOG seed's i have to see what good's are lurking in them bean's, but such a BIG part of me keeps saying keep them, the one you got is as good as they come. But if these selfies are good, and i know ive a few, i'll get them popped, see if i cant find me her sister


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

View attachment 2993091

shatter's almost hard. got a semi at least


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

haha, looking good man, deffo some fine glass mate! How long till it will be stable and rock hard ? Is this slow because of heat purging rather than flaffing around with vac. pump's ect....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

O.K then 
;-/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

lol aye mate hahaha 

it's taken a while to evap off like aye still soft but it's drying on the back of the veg hood now so should be hard by tonight


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2014)

seowappro said:


> Up t&#7889;p &#7911;ng h&#7897; cho bài vi&#7871;t c&#7911;a b&#7841;n vì nó r&#7845;t có ích v&#7899;i mình )


Beat me to it. I was about to say that


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 13, 2014)

seowappro said:


> Up t&#7889;p &#7911;ng h&#7897; cho bài vi&#7871;t c&#7911;a b&#7841;n vì nó r&#7845;t có ích v&#7899;i mình )


Translate - top support for your article as it is very useful to me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

hahah i put it into google translate with detect language and it said spanish but still meant gibberish lol.

cheers seowappro!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 13, 2014)

That is strange  Registered language vietnamese


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2014)

That looks sweet as don !!!! I'm gonna order my Newport on the weekend!


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what are you growing atm then fred lad? last was chronic was it not?





Cindyguygrower said:


> im sure you've had your hands full matey! Hope all's good in the nest, young ones must be coming along! I'll catch you around for a chat pal.


well recently iv taken two dog and a dippy and two sour cherrys. I got a dog and a psycho killer and a livers in one tent andjust an engineers dream bastard but i think it got got by a silly chron male from ages ago cuz its gone mad streachy. Got loads to pot up and plant which ill try and do tomoz wen the hatstand is at nutty place nursery. yay.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2014)

the shatter looks proper don, is it stuck to the bottom of the dish or loose?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2993091
> 
> shatter's almost hard. got a semi at least


finest 10 pounds i have ever seen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

mr west said:


> well recently iv taken two dog and a dippy and two sour cherrys. I got a dog and a psycho killer and a livers in one tent andjust an engineers dream bastard but i think it got got by a silly chron male from ages ago cuz its gone mad streachy. Got loads to pot up and plant which ill try and do tomoz wen the hatstand is at nutty place nursery. yay.


quite a bit going on then! Where's the update lad!?


mr west said:


> the shatter looks proper don, is it stuck to the bottom of the dish or loose?


oh it's like tar aye. i was expecting it to harden!? not sure why it hasn't unless the ambient temp is keeping that way?!


Dr.D81 said:


> finest 10 pounds i have ever seen


cheers man! i'm finally going to season the nail and let rip tonight!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 14, 2014)

For all my buddies across the pond..... Sorry for the downer.......................At first we thought Reuters had been punk'd in its article titled "EU executive sees personal savings used to plug long-term financing gap" which disclosed the latest leaked proposal by the European Commission, but after several hours without a retraction, we realized that the story is sadly true. _Sadly_, because everything that we warned about in "There May Be Only Painful Ways Out Of The Crisis" back in September of 2011, and everything that the depositors and citizens of Cyprus had to live through, seems on the verge of going continental. In a nutshell, and in Reuters' own words, "*the savings of the European Union's 500 million citizens could be used to fund long-term investments to boost the economy and help plug the gap left by banks since the financial crisis, *an EU document says." What is left unsaid is that the "usage" will be on a purely involuntary basis, at the discretion of the "union", and can thus best be described as confiscation.
The source of this stunner is a document seen be Reuters, which describes how the EU is looking for ways to "wean" the 28-country bloc from its heavy reliance on bank financing and find other means of funding small companies, infrastructure projects and other investment. So as Europe finally admits that the ECB has failed to unclog its broken monetary pipelines for the past five years - something we highlight every month (most recently in No Waking From Draghi's Monetary Nightmare: Eurozone Credit Creation Tumbles To New All Time Low), the commissions report finally admits that "the economic and financial crisis has impaired the ability of the financial sector to channel funds to the real economy, in particular long-term investment." 
The solution? "The Commission will ask the bloc's insurance watchdog in the second half of this year for advice on a possible draft law "*to mobilize more personal pension savings for long-term financing", *the document said."
Mobilize, once again, is a more palatable word than, say, *confiscate*.
And yet this is precisely what Europe is contemplating:




Banks have complained they are hindered from lending to the economy by post-crisis rules forcing them to hold much larger safety cushions of capital and liquidity.

The document said the "appropriateness" of the EU capital and liquidity rules for long-term financing will be reviewed over the next two years, a process likely to be scrutinized in the United States and elsewhere to head off any risk of EU banks gaining an unfair advantage.​But wait: there's more! 
Inspired by the recently introduced "no risk, guaranteed return" collectivized savings instrument in the US better known as MyRA, Europe will also complete a study by the end of this year on the *feasibility of introducing an EU savings account, open to individuals whose funds could be pooled and invested in small companies*.
Because when corporations refuse to invest money in Capex, who will invest? Why you, dear Europeans. Whether you like it or not. 
But wait, there is still more!
Additionally, Europe is seeking to restore the primary reason why Europe's banks are as insolvent as they are: securitizations, which the persuasive salesmen and sexy saleswomen of Goldman et al sold to idiot European bankers, who in turn invested the money or widows and orphans only to see all of it disappear. 




It is also seeking to revive the securitization market, which pools loans like mortgages into bonds that banks can sell to raise funding for themselves or companies. The market was tarnished by the financial crisis when bonds linked to U.S. home loans began defaulting in 2007, sparking the broader global markets meltdown over the ensuing two years.

The document says the Commission will "take into account possible future increases in the liquidity of a number of securitization products" when it comes to finalizing a new rule on what assets banks can place in their new liquidity buffers. *This signals a possible loosening of the definition of eligible assets from the bloc's banking watchdog.*​Because there is nothing quite like securitizing feta cheese-backed securities and selling it to a whole new batch of widows and orphans.
And topping it all off is a proposal to address a global change in accounting principles that will make sure that an accurate representation of any bank's balance sheet becomes a distant memory:




More controversially, the Commission will consider whether the use of fair value or pricing assets at the going rate in a new globally agreed accounting rule "is appropriate, in particular regarding long-term investing business models".​To summarize: forced savings "mobilization", the introduction of a collective and involuntary CapEx funding "savings" account, the return and expansion of securitization, and finally, tying it all together, is a change to accounting rules that will make the entire inevitable catastrophe smells like roses until it all comes crashing down. 
So, aside from all this, Europe is "fixed."
The only remaining question is: why leak this now? Perhaps it's simply because the reallocation of "_cash on the savings account sidelines_" in the aftermath of the Cyprus deposit confiscation, into risk assets was not foreceful enough? What better way to give it a much needed boost than to leak that everyone's cash savings are suddenly fair game in Europe's next great wealth redistribution strategy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

man we got bigger problems right now. midlands down over is FUBAR flood wise. we've got no wind, rain or anything in town. always the same our little micro climate is opposite to rest of uk. bit of a metaphor for us geordies that.

i'm having too good a friday to think overly much about the depressing eurozone. see now the scots want independence lmao they'll go under in a month. Royal Bank of Scotland couldn't bail out a mate with a tenner never mind a currency of their own.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentines DAy!


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2993091
> 
> shatter's almost hard. got a semi at least



A little more heat might help! Get that last bit of water out of it thats left in the 91% out. or if you can pick it up and place it on parchment you should flip it over so the bottom can dry out real good. Either way it looks amazing and should be amazing to smoke!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

i've never been this high.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2014)

Do you need landing instructions?


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

whats up COF i almost drove out your way for the weekend but the old lady is sick. i will be out there to kill a boar in like two weeks if we are all felling better.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've never been this high.


find that hard to believe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

there's no wait with dabbing it's straight to the moon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

yea but this aint your first rodeo i bet


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> whats up COF i almost drove out your way for the weekend but the old lady is sick. i will be out there to kill a boar in like two weeks if we are all felling better.


Let me know if you're in the area. I've got some buds for you to taste.


cof


----------



## SupaM (Feb 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's no wait with dabbing it's straight to the moon


Must try that ish one day.....seems all who try it, love it...ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Let me know if you're in the area. I've got some buds for you to taste.
> 
> 
> cof


right on these will be done before longView attachment 2995150


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice ^^ 



Dr.D81 said:


> yea but this aint your first rodeo i bet


hahah wfor a guy who only usually has snapper bongs it kicked the jeebus out of me


SupaM said:


> Must try that ish one day.....seems all who try it, love it...ATB!


it's good but i couldn't say i'd switch to dabbing only.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 14, 2014)

Glad you got your kicks Donny Boy, I love the dab-a-do, but i also love smoking the plant too much!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2014)

i need a better torch for it pronto tho. the mini one the flame goes out dfrom time to time and you can imagine juggling all that stuff and fannying about with a lighter...


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah i love dabbing but i love my blunts so much better. The combo is really whats good.

get some sativa leaning dabs so you can smoke indica dom blunts and as you feel yourself get tired just do a dab of that sativa and boom like a hit of crack youre back at it.

Also, im the only person i know around here that can make shatter/quality wax and people are chargin 50 a g for what looks like total poop so even if i wanted to i couldnt make enough to last me the same time kuh does.

Until i get this dog goin!!! I cant wait to run all the trim and probably end up runnin a solid half or maybe a full if i got enough to spare!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2014)

yes sir i cant wait for dog shatter, erl, bubble or maybe all threei put five in flower last night so 9/11 weeks i will find out


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 15, 2014)

For sure im positive its gonna knock some people out!!! Gotta get my vac chamber on point though. I have a hand pump that helps me get to a solid 27 hg which is more than enough to purge but last time i messed up the seal on my DIY mason jar chamber so itd hit 27 and then slowly drop over a few minutes opposed to the first time when i used it for iso it would sit at 27-28 even 29 sometimes (i assume the meter is off) and would stay like that for a few hours. 

I like my little ghetto vac rig. Ill have to take a picture of it sometime for you guys to laugh at.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 15, 2014)

looking forward, i'll be doing a scrape for a friend maybe tomor. Ive half ltr of iso left from last run, i'll try filter it a couple times. A guy on the tube told me to line a kitchen sieve with old silk curtain to pour into from the rinse. Seemingly get's through in 6 sec's, then he does all kinds of filtering and ( winterisisng ) sticking into freezer!
I might try some new stuff when i have my own, this guy's got a ( weak if i say so ), A.K cut so the hash is better than the bud 

On the new " All or Nothing grow " Ive got the Casey Jones snip, the slh and cheese or psycosis.
I popped 3 seed's from the what could all be DOG selfie's, so i can get them named and do something with. All 3 are through 
I also put a Ghostrider o.g and a Res. Privada #18 x Chem Sour D. in with an old Lemon Skunk just for kick's.

Getting there!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> For sure im positive its gonna knock some people out!!! Gotta get my vac chamber on point though. I have a hand pump that helps me get to a solid 27 hg which is more than enough to purge but last time i messed up the seal on my DIY mason jar chamber so itd hit 27 and then slowly drop over a few minutes opposed to the first time when i used it for iso it would sit at 27-28 even 29 sometimes (i assume the meter is off) and would stay like that for a few hours.
> 
> I like my little ghetto vac rig. Ill have to take a picture of it sometime for you guys to laugh at.


do that i heat purge now and would like to give vac a shot


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah ive been meaning to invest but ever since the DOG started we havent really had any excess to run. But once everythings up and running and were gettin close to a LB every other month ill have plenty to run and will invest in a real chamber, a real vac, and a griddle probably or a heat mat. Might even make my own with the recent discoveries ive made. 

Anyone interested in E-Nails ill be building a few shortly. The real deal ones not the rigged one i was going to go with. Figured if im gonna make one i might as well invest in a couple coils and make a handful of them. Not sure on the final price but it will be lower than everyone out there on the market i can guarantee that.


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2014)

so would this work? I found a spare large bowl i had and the nail just fits it lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah thatll work mr west! haha. As long as it fits pretty snug.

My friend had to do that because he lost the other pieces to his nail that looks like that and now it wont fit on any of his male pieces so we have to rig it to his bong.

As for enail mr west ill let you know ASAP. Hopefully buying coils in a week or so. Takes about a week or 2 for them to get here so first production model will be going through a thorough and rigorous testing within a month! And as long as everything holds up after a good testing ill be ready to start full production and shipping them off. Im goin for the best priced one but want to make sure it doesnt last half as long for half the money. Not really worth it then. Im pretty sure the coil is always the first thing to go but as long as i have my temp setting dialed in we should be good.



If anyone wants coils as well for DIY enails ill have those for sale without any DIN or XLR connectors. I can solder them for you but im not 100% positive that they would work the same on a current enail that you may have or the one that you build.

Shootin for a price range from 250. I will not go over 300 thats for damn sure. Most that i find sell for around 350-375 and up. Some hitting 450 and 500+

If possible i will be able to do 200 (especially for friends on RIU) and that would change the game of enails and id probably piss alot of people off who are taking advantage of us smokers.


PS that jar on the right looks NASTY mr west!!! Holy shit what is that???


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2014)

That is sour cherry from bb. still needs a bit of cure lol the other stuff is dippy elsy lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2014)

mr west said:


> That is sour cherry from bb. still needs a bit of cure lol the other stuff is dippy elsy lol.


How was the Sour Cherry for you Mr West?? Easy Keeper.. What was the yield


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey Don Off to Columbia this week with the young Mr Jacklin.. First event on the PGA Tour Latin America. Hoping all goes well.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2014)

I dont actually weigh my weed when it comes off the plant. It was a good amount tho and really pretty to look at. I have another sour cherry thats been chopped and sitting ina box drying in the grow room lol. this one is not as ppurple but i think smells a bit nicer. Yeah shes a real treat to grow and clone, quite resistant to mildew and other nastys too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Yeah i love dabbing but i love my blunts so much better. The combo is really whats good.
> 
> get some sativa leaning dabs so you can smoke indica dom blunts and as you feel yourself get tired just do a dab of that sativa and boom like a hit of crack youre back at it.
> 
> ...


hahah spare dog?!?!? lol. like saying is there any of that crack left over from last night.... 


Cindyguygrower said:


> looking forward, i'll be doing a scrape for a friend maybe tomor. Ive half ltr of iso left from last run, i'll try filter it a couple times. A guy on the tube told me to line a kitchen sieve with old silk curtain to pour into from the rinse. Seemingly get's through in 6 sec's, then he does all kinds of filtering and ( winterisisng ) sticking into freezer!
> I might try some new stuff when i have my own, this guy's got a ( weak if i say so ), A.K cut so the hash is better than the bud
> 
> On the new " All or Nothing grow " Ive got the Casey Jones snip, the slh and cheese or psycosis.
> ...


i just put the hash pressing screen off me bubble bag set over the thermos end with a lastic band round it. worked a charm your new all or nothing grow got a link yet cowboy?


mr west said:


> so would this work? I found a spare large bowl i had and the nail just fits it lol.


as shaft would say, 'Ya daaaamn right!' getting a globe for it will make a big difference though also fuckin nice jars of weed there mon!


Hemlock said:


> Hey Don Off to Columbia this week with the young Mr Jacklin.. First event on the PGA Tour Latin America. Hoping all goes well.


go get em man! don't get kidnapped! though actually i reckon your a good bodyguard/caddy lol


mr west said:


> I dont actually weigh my weed when it comes off the plant. It was a good amount tho and really pretty to look at. I have another sour cherry thats been chopped and sitting ina box drying in the grow room lol. this one is not as ppurple but i think smells a bit nicer. Yeah shes a real treat to grow and clone, quite resistant to mildew and other nastys too.


looks beauty aye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

crikey did i hit higher than ever last night. missus didn't know if i was having a panic attack or something. then i explained i felt as high if not higher than she did after she ate half a dozen of my space cookies. had a few beers and thought i'd have a big boy dab  a good hour of uncomfortable high. i woke up at 4AM with the munchies ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

dog x QQ, this really needs a run out in a bigger pot with a good veg. it's deffo getting a reveg. though i took a fan off it this morning and it smelled of straight up eucalyptus?!

fuck the uploader bs is pissing me off


The sour D, I thought she had PM she's not she's just dripping in white crystal 




not much on her but it's 100% gold Rasc lad


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 19, 2014)

LOOKS GREAT THAT MATEY! ' Been panning for nugget's fella '

Well thats 2 for 2 on the Scottie DOG hunt.





Im suprised this survived, the guy has a 45w house lamp enviro bulb for Veg. But deff. another DOG


----------



## SupaM (Feb 19, 2014)

Badass, Don! ATB!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dog x QQ, this really needs a run out in a bigger pot with a good veg. it's deffo getting a reveg. though i took a fan off it this morning and it smelled of straight up eucalyptus?!
> View attachment 2999410
> fuck the uploader bs is pissing me off
> View attachment 2999406
> ...


All Looks the nuts mate u won't b disappointed with that sour a taste to die for!
my sour this time round is-producing a lot more this time with a longer veg defo a keeper!


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2014)

Sour D looks like the Dog, which doesn't surprise me (well the original Dog that I am running anyway). Very nice Don. Love the QQDog...Qog?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> LOOKS GREAT THAT MATEY! ' Been panning for nugget's fella '
> 
> Well thats 2 for 2 on the Scottie DOG hunt.
> 
> ...


nowt wrong with that, my diy bubbler is only under a 60wcfl hope it's the scotty lad 


SupaM said:


> Badass, Don! ATB!


thanks supa! keeps me in popcorn and going to other folks weddings...


rasclot said:


> All Looks the nuts mate u won't b disappointed with that sour a taste to die for!
> my sour this time round is-producing a lot more this time with a longer veg defo a keeper!


wish i'd treat her better, leaf claw all through the grow i just didn't have time to care for her properly 


DST said:


> Sour D looks like the Dog, which doesn't surprise me (well the original Dog that I am running anyway). Very nice Don. Love the QQDog...Qog?


proofs in the pud lad but i might have to take a tester today. 

well, i'm actually taking the morning off to trim. woo fuckin hoo. laters guys thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2014)

big psychosis, don;t think i've put anything into such a large pot in ages. 


dog x 2 toke


QQxDOG

View attachment 3004626

yes neck ache i know....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2014)

big psychosis, don;t think i've put anything into such a large pot in ages. 
View attachment 3004624

dog x 2 toke
View attachment 3004625

QQxDOG

View attachment 3004626

yes neck ache i know....


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2014)

double neck ache Tidy looking there Young Chief!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 24, 2014)

" double lol " Look's Schweeeeeet Don Don!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2014)

aye getting there eh! going to take the ready two tonight i think if i got time. then the new round go in.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Holy dog x 2toke keeps getting sexier! Great job! Now learn to flip the pics damnit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2014)

man i dunno why they appear sideways. i flip them then re save as a dif file name and they upload sideways still?! yet only sometimes?!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 24, 2014)

What was the 2 toke agian ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2014)

psycho killer x livers mate


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

That is strange. Looking at the uk thread it must be some uk computer bug


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2014)

i think it may actually be to do with the browser i'm using.

EDIT: it's not


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

new round of dog's went in tonight. still fighting the gnats but the numbers have reduced significantly... for now.

View attachment 3006094View attachment 3006095

psychosis getting her swerve right on, month to go for this one

View attachment 3006096


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah shits been messin up on here for a while. Its because they took the like button away. hahaha 

I started usin imgur because it would compress the fuck out of my pictures. Make the 20+ mp picture look like a shitty cellphone picture.

then just copy and past the link right from there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2014)

off the mudda fookin hook mate with that Psychosis.
bummer about the bugs mate. 
saw some Mexican bandito take yellow party cup, coat the cup with a thick sugar paste , cut out a circle at the bottom, slit up the side and dress it up around the bottom of the trunk sit on the soil. it captures a lot of fukin bugs mate.lol.
I just hit my new Pinnacle Pro vaporizer with water tool with some smelly cherry. It tasted soooooo good. Nothin like that beautiful smelly cherry flavor and smell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Yeah shits been messin up on here for a while. Its because they took the like button away. hahaha
> I started usin imgur because it would compress the fuck out of my pictures. Make the 20+ mp picture look like a shitty cellphone picture.
> then just copy and past the link right from there.


I'vce thought about imageshack and stuff before but it's more of a digital trail than i like the thought of!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> off the mudda fookin hook mate with that Psychosis.
> bummer about the bugs mate.
> saw some Mexican bandito take yellow party cup, coat the cup with a thick sugar paste , cut out a circle at the bottom, slit up the side and dress it up around the bottom of the trunk sit on the soil. it captures a lot of fukin bugs mate.lol.
> I just hit my new Pinnacle Pro vaporizer with water tool with some smelly cherry. It tasted soooooo good. Nothin like that beautiful smelly cherry flavor and smell.


Thanks ambz hun, yeah i hope she puts out big cos its's the only girl in the rotation. i slipped up and mis managed my timing/numbers for that round and shoe horned the beast in.

I like the idea of an upturned party cup. i tried honey in the bottom of them spread round the pots but it wasn't all that great at enticing the beasties.

glad your still loving that cherry


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2014)

Bit of red wine, or even better, port in a cup.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

few harvest pics 

dog x 2 toke




QQxDOG


god damn the uploader and my pc. id love to know why the [email protected]$k the pics aren't rotated when i've turned them on my pc ffs. neck ache tastic


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2014)

Turn up!   Looks nice m8! That qqxdog looks like a Darth Vader creation


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

cheers lad! well it's half rasclots black dog half purple QQ so it should be pretty dark even in summer lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2014)

Lookin sweet as mate thought I was lookin at a straight dog there mate but it's an offspring a beaut of 1  well done!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

cheers fella! wish i came up trumps more often.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah that all looks top notch there Don!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 27, 2014)

love this shit don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

thanks guys. it hits lovely kind of an odd taste i can't put my finger on.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks guys. it hits lovely kind of an odd taste i can't put my finger on.


I'll put me finger in it mate..LOL... Hope you're well. Back from Columbia with the young Mr Jacklin. Did OK. Off to Oregon looks like next Friday. Can't fukin wait. Got your ticket?? Looking forward to seeing you Guv.!!! BTW you can be a patient for me in Oregon. Its called a non resident patient... I can see it now, and your home address Mr Don? a Yeah that would the North of England!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2014)

hahah i bet you would. i'm ok man, broke as a joke. it's wedding season ffs... young jack done good eh! cool. so Oregon in a week. cool as fook mate! non resident med mj patient. is that not just a license to deal hahahahaha love it.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2014)

Dr Dr, I need a new Dr....aaah, Dr Hemlock, that will do nicely. Good luck with the flitting mate.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> love this shit don


looks spanking Donald!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks DST and Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2014)

GL with the move mate. onwards and upwards!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2014)

some psycho:

some dogs


QQ ready for smokin' ( i'm still unsure whether this has dog in it but it has a weird flavour ).



been a fucking stressful day.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2014)

the bs can wait, have a bowl and chill.


cof


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 3, 2014)

I wills second that COF my good man!
Those psychos look amazing Don, your QQ nug looks good is it strange tasting good or bad? 
Cheers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2014)

sadly cof it can't. smoked a couple yesterday and it just made me more stressed out  i'm just having one of those days. thanks though man. the only stuff that stresses me is stuff out of my control. i know i shouldn't worry about that stuff but try telling my [email protected]!ng brain that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> I wills second that COF my good man!
> Those psychos look amazing Don, your QQ nug looks good is it strange tasting good or bad?
> Cheers!


thanks colo, it's just one psycho as for the QQ it's weird like fruity but has a strange earth to it. still not convinced either way if it is a dog cross. like i say it seems to have taken a bit of earthy taste to it but little else if it has got dog in it. I know the QQ is solid herm wise so i guess it may have taken just the og earthy tones from the dog. think it'll have to go to the dog father for testing lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2014)

hi don, hope your feeling better . that bud looks super dank. and the QQ got amazing colours . very pretty. what are the hottest strains going in the UK now? My homie in San Diego is growing the UK cheese. Are you still growing Exodus Cheese or did you take it out of your line up for some reason? Im not sure what the UK cheese is yet. The Girl Scout Cookies is real hot over here along with WIFI and the ARC along with another gazillion strains , but strains along with most to do with MJ seems so trendy over here. Like being gay.lmao.cheerz dat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey Amber,

I'm just about getting there. trying desperately to shift the dark cloud over head. may only be rectified with some heavy % liquid refreshment i feel.

I'm not doing exo at the mo i never really rated it as highly as it's sister the psycho sis. it's one of those brush past her and get hives types of strains. KO power. EXO has the same kick but a different less fruity strain than the sis.

i keep up with the GGG feed and harbourside's lists pretty regular just to see what's hot over the pond. everyone's going nuts over the different cuts of cookies, thin mints etc. strain names always make me chuckle. Jig and dez in the 600 talking about jamaican bobsled lol. 

hope your good hun


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2014)

I was thinking of Opening a Breeders Boutique in Oregon. What you and DST think??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

don't forget fred there hem!


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2014)

its cool u can forget me but ill never forget, what was we talking bout?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

are those my feet!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2014)

LOL< I know what your talkin about very well don..getting hives from the girls. It seems I have become more and more hive prone over the years. PIneapple Chunk and Cotton Candy were the worst. When I first started growing I NEVER got hives. after about 2 years of growing and smoking on a regular basis I have become more sensitive to break outs. I never heard of the GGG feed and Harbourside list, I will check them out now. Thanks for the info. Have you ever put your beans to soak for 24 hours in the refregirator before placing in a paper towel to germinate? Hope your dark cloud has lifted.. take care!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> I was thinking of Opening a Breeders Boutique in Oregon. What you and DST think??


I don't know about DST but im all for it.I think its awesome . Can I be your assistant, I can start immediately . I have a PhD in MJM.
and im sexier then ur present assistant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOL< I know what your talkin about very well don..getting hives from the girls. It seems I have become more and more hive prone over the years. PIneapple Chunk and Cotton Candy were the worst. When I first started growing I NEVER got hives. after about 2 years of growing and smoking on a regular basis I have become more sensitive to break outs. I never heard of the GGG feed and Harbourside list, I will check them out now. Thanks for the info. Have you ever put your beans to soak for 24 hours in the refregirator before placing in a paper towel to germinate? Hope your dark cloud has lifted.. take care!


it's weird it's only certain strains that do it eh. though it's only if i directly touch them. 

i've never done the soak before thing, never needed to really. i just put in a damp paper towel in a butter tub in the boiler cupboard for a few days. rarely do they not pop that way. if it aint broke sister!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 4, 2014)

My little brother goes through that! I always thought it was strange how he could have an allergic reaction to touching it but smoking it caused no problem. 

Ambs, that is so sad that you have an increasing reaction to the herb. Haven't you been moving around a bit? Are you sure it's not something in the area/s you have been? For instance Az has ragweed that keeps me struggling and on an intermittent dose of benadryl. But I get hives from a lot of things including stress....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> My little brother goes through that! I always thought it was strange how he could have an allergic reaction to touching it but smoking it caused no problem.
> 
> Ambs, that is so sad that you have an increasing reaction to the herb. Haven't you been moving around a bit? Are you sure it's not something in the area/s you have been? For instance Az has ragweed that keeps me struggling and on an intermittent dose of benadryl. But I get hives from a lot of things including stress....


i get them to colo mostly from laundry detergent. Dr. AT me and the old lady like that avatar Bouncy


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2014)

just stopping in to say hey bb crew!! Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

ello papa p. you got a new neighbour i hear  i've just had three bong's off the trot. aint feeling no pain haha you good?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;X4QQuTZ7pEw]http://youtu.be/X4QQuTZ7pEw[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 5, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don't know about DST but im all for it.I think its awesome . Can I be your assistant, I can start immediately . I have a PhD in MJM.
> and im sexier then ur present assistant.


OK you're IN


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [video=youtube_share;X4QQuTZ7pEw]http://youtu.be/X4QQuTZ7pEw[/video]



Likes!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2014)

me too, i've seen syntax ( the white guy) a few times. he's so not the stereotypical rapper it's funny. he's such a wordsmith though and funny with it. 

been loving this lately too:

[video=youtube_share;MvstK9GPJcE]http://youtu.be/MvstK9GPJcE[/video]

in other news. i'm dropping £150 on a new filter and i'm pissed about it. lol. i need to downsize in about 3-6 months time only going to need a single 600 and half the size fan/filter that i have.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh Don you and your fan and filter...LOL.. Flying out to the big country today! I'm off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2014)

i know man. the geezer knew who i was before i said. then proceeded to recount my work address ffs.  

godspeed hemlock mate!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2014)

He'll yeah I love that complete mix of hip hop/rock/r&b, great song.


eh security a peace of mind is priceless! New filter sounds good to me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2014)

yeah next day delivery and not wondering if there'll be a police van waiting for me when i get home of an eve. worth it.

that last tune is a sweet fusion i know the lead singer from the animals family well. and the guy who does the rap part is stig and from my hometown too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

friday pr0n


psycho, couple weeks to fin


----------



## SupaM (Mar 7, 2014)

Super Nice, Don! ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 7, 2014)

What a frosty beast that pk!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

cheers lads. couple of weeks and she's coming down. still pushing the boost ATM.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 7, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers lads. couple of weeks and she's coming down. still pushing the boost ATM.


Definitely about to hit my ladies with a 'Yellow Bottle' boost tonight....I need to see better yields too. ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

i push to tip burn and wind it back right down then build it up again lol i use humbolt county dnoe dorm formerly purple maxx, there was a lot of bad press about them but their products work.

that psychosis i'm near chopping is no where neat that frosty normally but i'm come to the realisation that running two 600's on 6 hours each = not very dense buds  

more runs perpetual i do the more i think i should just go hydro and do full runs, means like 4-5 crops a year at best but it'll give me a better chance to refine strains.

that said i hear hydro tastes no where near coco or good soil for that matter.

moving house and not knowing what space i'm going to be working with isn't helping lol


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hell yeah don i use snow storm ultra as well! That shit works so well! Been meaning to grab afew of their other additives to give em a shot.

Looked at the yellow bottle before but i have something similar to that from BPN

Youre going to have some awful nice hash from that shit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

there was a lot of hype about it being illigal a while back but as i'd bought a litre bottle i though fuck it. cost an arm and a leg to import! the purple maxx i thin was better but the snow storm does make the resin production go wild eh!


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 7, 2014)

It was only illegal in CA and states that required all products to show all ingredients on the label. AN got alot of their products ripped off the shelf because they didnt want to put the ingredients of their shit on the bottles.

Thats the only reason really. I never used purp maxx only snowstorm. It makes my shit rock hard. Not sure about the resin production but shit i grow is usually pretty frosty! haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

kinda see why they said it tbh. gotta cover your back legal wise eh


----------



## SupaM (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a couple sample bottles of each ss and pm....never used them though...since most of my goodies are in the soil, I use a minimalist approach usually. My last run says I need to use some boosters...the yellow bottle is pricey as F*ck, but the results are evident. ATB!

Happy Friday All! Puff, puff, pass a CheeseQuake x(KushberryxJillybean) blunt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

i only ever use the snowstorm foliar. i burnt a load of stuff doing it in the frrd. i mean who ever heard of raising your lights after feeding them!? that said the frost difference is pretty noticeable!


----------



## SupaM (Mar 7, 2014)

If it's not outdated, I may have to give it a go...lol On another note, my DBxL is really starting to take off. Blue Pits are a week behind those. By the smell alone, I am really looking forward to tasting the BB gear. Maybe two weeks out at this point.  ATB!


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 7, 2014)

Snow storm definitely works. Ive only ever used it through watering. I really dont like spraying my plants with anything especially in flower.

Yellow bottle is expensive as fuck! Isnt it just triactonol or whatever and probably some p and k?? Blue planet has a mix just like that thats organic.

Best part about snow storm is you really dont have to use much of it. The little 10 dollar 8 oz bottle lasts me a solid 6 months. 

5ml/g at once a week MAX. Usually give em 2.5 a week or 2 before flower to kind of get them used to it and to see how much they burnt/loved it.

Id def give it a shot supa! Ive noticed with feeding in the water/roots you dont have to raise your lights. Not sure if you get teh same results don but watering with it makes my buds too hard almost.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2014)

oh yeah it deffo works, dunno if you tried it as purple maxx, but that stuff was much better. made white strains purple that gear, don't ask me how!?


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 10, 2014)

hahaha i dont doubt it! Theyve revamped their line recently and even have a 3 part nute system for a really good price. I think like 25-30 a gallon which is perfect.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2014)

yeah but believe me the import/shipping fee's were not good! more than the cost of the stuff


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats rough! We must just not give a fuck about that. Probably since 90% of the USs business has been sent overseas. God damn corporations.

But it does come in handy when buying things from out of country. Id hate to have to worry about all those taxes and shipping related charges.

I got my e-nail coils from china the other day, sent out the 4th at my door by the 6th. Didnt spend a minute in customs and didnt have to pay a cent for anything else.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2014)

well liquid weighs heavy i guess but it still sucks. what really blows is we can't get stuff like everclear because the population would drink it. we cant get stuff like sm90 or stuff with pytherin in and etc which is like a miracle cure for killing gnats. 

i guess these things are for our own good but it wrangles. not to mention i like bacardi 151.



just took a tester branch off the psychosis and it is absolutely howling LOUD!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2014)

I could get everclear and 151 on base in Germany and we do drink it,and blow fireballs with it. I little my boys bdu's on fire from 12ft or so.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2014)

hhahaha those fireballs are dangerous as [email protected] one hiccup and your lungs are toast. whereabouts in the germany? I was born in hanover.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

Dropping in to say hi and sub up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

in baumholder this is where i did my land nav in Idar Obersyein no shit boys


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 13, 2014)

Your what hurts?
Pretty cool castle!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Dropping in to say hi and sub up


hey Mo! welcome aboard the listing sow that is journal. she sails straight and true but there's krakens to beware of and many a beast to face.


Dr.D81 said:


> in baumholder this is where i did my land nav in Idar Obersyein no shit boys


nice! love the scenery in germany


colocowboy said:


> Your what hurts?
> Pretty cool castle!


there's some awesome chateau's in germany. my friend just cam back from mardi gras over there. said it was NUTS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2014)

woofers



psychosis head


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 14, 2014)

like, like...
Go green, woof!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2014)

i took a couple of lthe popcorn lower branches and they are rocketfuel. 

going to pot on and flower out the mothers now i've got clones off and a second back up set to a mate though he does still have gnats  better than nothing i guess. momma's will get upcanned and vegged another week or so. probably should be two to get the benefit from upcanning really. they look like bonsai stumps at the moment lol. it's going to be an ugly run but who cares lol. 

i just can't wait to get the pips out of the branch pollinated with fireballs pollen. thinking of calling it pie-romaniac as it's part cherry pie and part psychosis.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2014)

well i'd typed a load of stuff and the upload button crashed the page out so the short of it is this thrips are back gnats aren't totally gone. psychosis has come down plentiful but i've either lost the preggers with fireballs bud or the spluff didn't take. fucking bugs. bastard things. literally asexual little shites.

anyway. the fight goes on.

 

and now the uploaders playing silly buggers. right fuck it. happy sunday all!


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2014)

morning donnald mate, happy days, looks good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2014)

cheers! there's another tray of big popcorn so should pay for the next wedding i have to attend ffs...



dogs surrounding the top lopped off psycho, leaving that another week.




veggers


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 16, 2014)

Good morning Don checking in from the rogue Valley in Oregon your plants look really good buddy you're hitting the mark


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2014)

just keeping the head above water brother. hows the new homestead? the rogue valley hahah i like it. nice ring


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2014)

Love the Orange pots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2014)

lol standard fake terracotta BnQ jobbies ( our home depot )


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2014)

i have a couple like them my self. looking good mate


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2014)

Look at my new experiment:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2014)

looks like a lunar space craft! I like it


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

I think some parts do say NASA on them 

Look who went in the ground today:





Scott's OG tree in the ground on 3-16-14!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2014)

looks grand! will the greenhouse be done by time scott's og is though? that is the question?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

The north garden is where I do want to build a true greenhouse. The big frame is going to be a screenhouse to protect my food crops from critters. Although there is one plant that may be in there:




One of the seeds from the Mulanje tree sprouted near the mom in the mulch. I call it Love Child. It is probably a male  Looks like a cross between the Mulanje mom and the AOS dad. Stem rub smells like strong Mulanje.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2014)

hahah i do follow your journal ya know lol. the love child is looking pretty good so far dude. looked like something was munching it as a sproutling.

i can't imagine having the space for a crop to eat and smoke. damn this small cold rock in the sea. i want off.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

You have the best Scotch, Gin, Beer, fish (and chips) and women on the planet so I am not too sad for you  Oh I also forgot the cars, accent, sausage...

I just posted the pics here to add some pron to your thread. I can stop if you'd rather.

OK - off to have some bread and Bovril.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You have the best Scotch, Gin, Beer, fish (and chips) and women on the planet so I am not too sad for you  Oh I also forgot the cars, accent, sausage...
> 
> I just posted the pics here to add some pron to your thread. I can stop if you'd rather.
> 
> ...


i wave to agree on the women i love a dirty british chick


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2014)

British ladies (esp Scottish) fuk on the first date


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You have the best Scotch, Gin, Beer, fish (and chips) and women on the planet so I am not too sad for you  Oh I also forgot the cars, accent, sausage...
> I just posted the pics here to add some pron to your thread. I can stop if you'd rather.
> OK - off to have some bread and Bovril.
> Cheers,
> Mo


mAN POST AWAY, ALWAYS A JOY TO SEE YOUR GARDEN, EVEN IF IT MAKES ME JELLY SOMETIMES  oops caps. 

and the grass is always greener eh!


Dr.D81 said:


> i wave to agree on the women i love a dirty british chick





DST said:


> British ladies (esp Scottish) fuk on the first date


have to agree with you all. brit birds are reet filth. even the one's you wouldn't ever think would be. that's the best, when you pull a lass and find she's a right nympho lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2014)

lol, u sickos lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

all i saw was bouncing boobies!?


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2014)

Not long till you go to a warm rock in the sea init donny mate, soooo jelly its sad lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

aye lad soon. next weekend, can't wait it's going to be sweet. real shame you can't come n play too mate. bet the digs are a damn site warmer than in that flat in holland eh.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2014)

hee heee har har har,, where yu going Donnie mate? I just got baack from Zion National Park ,, it was Amaaaaazing. but them mormans in Utah cap the alchol limit at 4%, the beer was waterered down and I couldn't order a Long Island Ice tea , those fuckerz . Its an aBsoutely gorgeous place. Have fun where ever your headed Donnie mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

secret (cannabis) cup in tenerife! can't wait but my spanish is god damned awful! i know the word for lift up and that's about it. besides a very few basic phrases. should be interesting. i'm good at hand gestures thankfully.

4% lol i won't drink a non premium(5%)beer. though i may have seen that as a how to get pissed challenge but iear they have this thing about cutting off drunk people in the states!?!? wtf 

in the uk if your standing and have money you get served lol. maybe that's just my city though. we do have a rep for boozing.

where's the pics of Zion!?!


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2014)

I bet lol, could be a tad windyier too i recon lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 18, 2014)

Public intoxication can get you put in the clink in the US, we have "drunk tanks" at the jail where it's just a large community shower where you sit and sober up where they can hose you off while you vomit on yourself. In Las Vegas you get some latitude and they let you drink in public there, probably Atlantic City also but I've never been there. Mostly this is a class issue though, if your poor and walking drunk your more likely to wind up in jail with public drunkenness and disorderly conduct charges than if you have some scratch and a cab ride. We still have legacy "puritan" type laws, there is a large percentage that still have those puritan style morals, these are in large part the base of the Republican party here. They are referred to as the "Religious Right".

***Why are these fellas sickos Ambs? You don't like getting freaky? lol 
Sounds like I would have fun in England and Scotland!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

i knew there'd be religion at the cause of the problem somehow... i remember passing through states trying to get to a liquor store before they shut at 5pm lol. 

i'd be making pruno within a month if i lived in those states lol.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Religion is the root of all evil!

Those are the same states with the best moonshine (pruno)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

figures!!! love brewing beer, but firewater mmm probably be the end of me.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 18, 2014)

I had some interesting moonshine this weekend, I think it was made from pineapple.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

I had some moonshine in North Carolina that to this day was some of the smoothest hard alcohol I have ever sampled. It was clear and in a mason jar


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2014)

not here these people will pop a beer going the truck at the store. no blue laws you can get what you want.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

I was surprised that there are also some alcohol free areas down in South Africa, whole villages and small towns that don't allow alcohol sales. And then you have Shebeens in the townships


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Religion is the root of all evil!


never a truer few words spoken.


colocowboy said:


> I had some interesting moonshine this weekend, I think it was made from pineapple.


ananas! lol. i love how we are the only country in the world to call them pineapple. 


Mohican said:


> I had some moonshine in North Carolina that to this day was some of the smoothest hard alcohol I have ever sampled. It was clear and in a mason jar


if you're gonna do wrong do wrong right!!


Dr.D81 said:


> not here these people will pop a beer going the truck at the store. no blue laws you can get what you want.


that's the state for me. is mmj legal? can i carry concealed?


DST said:


> I was surprised that there are also some alcohol free areas down in South Africa, whole villages and small towns that don't allow alcohol sales. And then you have Shebeens in the townships


war gin man friggin war gin  waregi
[video=youtube_share;zL3UHF5SlEU]http://youtu.be/zL3UHF5SlEU[/video]

well i'm offline for a few days, might steal a few moments to keep up but i'll be back sunday. stay lit peeps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2014)

View attachment 3027426

anyone for conkers?


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

good luck with those teachers geez!!! by the time you are back it'll be countdown time to the next BB excursion


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2014)

bonkers conkers mate, top draw>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2014)

That leaf is a monster! What strain is conkers?


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What strain is conkers?


Horse Chestnut tree mate conkers is a game that most boys from the UK with access to horse chestnut trees would play.....we use the word to describe what is more commonly called "webbed", or in this case a hybrid webbed and pinnate fan leaf.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2014)

Sweet! I love learning new cultural slang


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2014)

What was the game?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2014)

> *that's the state for me. is mmj legal? can i carry concealed?*









no mj is not legal, but things are changing. they are lowering the punishment here. yes you can carry here this is the south man 
2nd amendment boys.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2014)

Conkers IS the game! You take the seed from the horse chestnut tree, dry it out (some varnish theirs, dip them in vinegar, all sorts of tricks to make em harder), then you put a string through the middle of the seed (trying deperately not to split it when doing that), then you go up against a foe with a similar conker, each boy holds the conker by the string at arms length with the seed hanging down on the end of the string, then the opponent swings his conker trying to hit the oppositions conker as hard as possible (in order to break it). Whoever smashes the other conker first wins the match


Mohican said:


> What was the game?


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2014)

like this^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.worldconkerchampionships.com/html/conkers_event_details.php
this aint far from me lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2014)

Alrighty folk's, just in time for the conker's crack! I would spend day's throwing stick's or climbing the tree's to get the biggie's, to find out they were'nt ready to play with 
and the vinegar and varnish job to harden them lol, sore fekkin knuckles though!
That was a conker fan there Donny, what was that one ? You hit the psyco with the fireball's yet? I just recieved some fireball's, Platinum fire and SSk ? going to have to ask about they one's.
Just passed the vegging plant's i had on to flower at a friend's and going to pop a few of these and pick another couple out the stasche! Between this pain in the arse blowback order and not being too well ive failed to set up my fan/filter ect.... but up early, eager and excited to open the new set-up  It's deff. an all or nothing grow, i wouldnt pass go or collect 200 this time! But what else am i going to do, vegging small thing's is no difference if it goes bad, just trying to figure out how to close up my cab and keep my temp's ok, think the fan i have might be a bit overkill and have to make air-way's somewhere. I'll have it rocking soon lmbo. 
Been waiting on this Casey Jones and Extreama coming ready for wee while now, shouldn't be much longer................

So i hear yous have an excursion coming up, any chance of a sun tan while there haha! Sound's like it will be a blast!


----------



## Lemon king (Mar 20, 2014)

That psycho looks delicious mate well done....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i'd typed a load of stuff and the upload button crashed the page out so the short of it is this thrips are back gnats aren't totally gone. psychosis has come down plentiful but i've either lost the preggers with fireballs bud or the spluff didn't take. fucking bugs. bastard things. literally asexual little shites.
> 
> anyway. the fight goes on.
> 
> ...


I spoke too soon lol

Do you still do the coco with canna ? What size pot's was this one in ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> no mj is not legal, but things are changing. they are lowering the punishment here. yes you can carry here this is the south man
> 2nd amendment boys.


sweet, better price for the pot when it's illegal anyway. i dread the day the uk wake up and tax the hell out of it.


DST said:


> Conkers IS the game! You take the seed from the horse chestnut tree, dry it out (some varnish theirs, dip them in vinegar, all sorts of tricks to make em harder), then you put a string through the middle of the seed (trying deperately not to split it when doing that), then you go up against a foe with a similar conker, each boy holds the conker by the string at arms length with the seed hanging down on the end of the string, then the opponent swings his conker trying to hit the oppositions conker as hard as possible (in order to break it). Whoever smashes the other conker first wins the match


Conkers was awesome as a kid. the best thing i found was using slow dried conkers like the year before's. I remember you'd count the victories that you had with said champion conker and add your opponents to it once you'd smashed his lol. 


mr west said:


> http://www.worldconkerchampionships.com/html/conkers_event_details.php
> this aint far from me lol


get on it lad!


Cindyguygrower said:


> Alrighty folk's, just in time for the conker's crack! I would spend day's throwing stick's or climbing the tree's to get the biggie's, to find out they were'nt ready to play with
> and the vinegar and varnish job to harden them lol, sore fekkin knuckles though!
> That was a conker fan there Donny, what was that one ? You hit the psyco with the fireball's yet? I just recieved some fireball's, Platinum fire and SSk ? going to have to ask about they one's.
> Just passed the vegging plant's i had on to flower at a friend's and going to pop a few of these and pick another couple out the stasche! Between this pain in the arse blowback order and not being too well ive failed to set up my fan/filter ect.... but up early, eager and excited to open the new set-up  It's deff. an all or nothing grow, i wouldnt pass go or collect 200 this time! But what else am i going to do, vegging small thing's is no difference if it goes bad, just trying to figure out how to close up my cab and keep my temp's ok, think the fan i have might be a bit overkill and have to make air-way's somewhere. I'll have it rocking soon lmbo.
> ...


yeah it was the psycho i hit with fireballs but so far looking at the cosis branches and the one i marked with wire it doesn't look to have taken which is a shitter. I've got more pollen but i do remember dusting the branch twice. i'll have to have another go this time round. i'll have to dust another plant to be able to say if it's just been a fuck up on my part of the pollen's not viable... gutted really i wanted to get those popped straight off. cards you get eh cowboy.

ah well man if balls out is the only option go big or go home eh! blowback must be nearly done now no?


Lemon king said:


> That psycho looks delicious mate well done....


cheers, it's pretty fucking lovely. everyone raves about cheese but psycho ticks more boxes for me.


Cindyguygrower said:


> I spoke too soon lol
> Do you still do the coco with canna ? What size pot's was this one in ?


hahahA coco and canna mate yeah. i bought 10L of canna A&B a year or so back, i'm going to be using it for some time to come haha that psycho was in an 11 Litre i think or 12 can't quite mind on. it was my mother so it'd had ages of veg time but maybe a month in the 11L. totting it up i reckon i've hit about 4 and a bit easy and there's still the popcorn i left on it to harden up. bit of 10 week psycho should be some fun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2014)

back from the work expo. feel absolutely broken. 

they had comic con on in the next hall, they usually have the national alpaca show (which is pretty funny, like krufts for alpaca's.) Comicon it was nuts. some incredible outfits. some utter shite too. wish i had a smartphone or my camera with me. 

garden's been fine, i have lost a clone but other than that dogs are kicking on and it's time to LST the mothers i upcanned last week. 

wakey bakey time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2014)

clones look perfectly healthy in the diy cloner but the root ends look black  kinda sludgy too. idk might have to retake a set. popcorn looks to be about another half oz maybe once it's shrunk lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2014)

good to be back home for a few days, Don then offski travelling in a few days, never stops with you eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

aye, house has gone through aswell so we're on countdown to xmas move. down tools time a-fuckin-gain. week is gonna be manic doing follow up from the conference too. joy oh joy.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

You got a house but you don't move in till xmas? That is one long Escrow!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah what he said. +Congrats m8!
Xmas moving sounds like a shitty plan to me m8  Stressful time!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You got a house but you don't move in till xmas? That is one long Escrow!


it'll be some time before xmas but it needs work doing on it, double glazing some building work ( re pointing the wall tie's and chimney stack) A new kitchen fitted and a new boiler/heating system. needs to be liveable before we move in lol the decorating can be done after but the essentials come first


HydroGp said:


> Yeah what he said. +Congrats m8!
> Xmas moving sounds like a shitty plan to me m8  Stressful time!


cheers man! yeah it's going to be a chew on but has to be done. i'm not bothered about moving. i am a pro at that i'm bothered about the downtime in my grow!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2014)

Haha. Thats pretty awesome. I hate moving and now i got my own house i dont plan on ever moving again 
I do feel you about downtime in the grow. That sux big time..
-Offtopic- Ive been growing with an agro light since i started. But back 3or4 weeks ago i changed it to a normal hps son-t. Now my plants in flower have never looked this bad like faded. Green is turning yellow and i cant help thinking its has something to do with the bulb as i do what i always do.. Any pro thoughts? 
I make it sound worse than it is!  Like momma always said:"exaggeration promotes understanding".


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

hahah pro thoughts!?!? pics speak a thousand words man, i'd be surprised if yellowing had anything to do with the light unless you've got them too close. it's usually lack of nitrogen in the feed or if they're yellowing from the bottom up it's over watering.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

anyone in the states want to do me a favour and redirect some post? my missus wants some cosmetics which have some BS tax and import duty to pay but if we order to the states it saves us like £100 ffs. I'll obviously pay the postage to uk!!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2014)

sure. anytime...


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2014)

So is this a house you are buying don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

done deal buddy it's ours yeah.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 24, 2014)

congratulations. There's nothing like having your own home.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

gotta make it ours yet, it needs major work!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats Don! Just as COF offered I too would have no problem redirecting for you as I'm sure others would also, just say the word my friend!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2014)

Gotta be f... kiddin me. Stupid editor! Damn ill try again later..
Make it your own- Too bad about the doors being somewhat hard to get a hold of- Its not cool to keep looking at the stupid holes ive made in my temper fit :/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

still working tickety boo i see.....

thanks colo!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

I need to upgrade to dual pane windows. Had an Andersen window guy come out and he wanted 5K per window! Went to the lumber yard and I can get the basic version of the same window for $580. :O

Are you doing the work yourself?

I am sure if you need any medicine while you are retired from farming, you have plenty of friends to take care of you 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

dual pane windows haha you guys have some funny terms as i'm sure you find we do to! double glazed we call em haha man i'm not DIY friendly, i can mend stuff mcguyver style no probs but give me the right tools for the job and i'd be lost. weird eh. well i say that simple stuff i can do. shelving n stuff...

i know you hurt yourself bad building that thing your calling a shade, (which looks bigger than the footprint of my house btw) but if i tried i would more than likely have put it up and finished like, shit! i've built a shanty town in the back garden babe. sorry...

man i'm already planning the micro box grow for the cupboard while the house gets renovated i could grow in a shoe box if needs be it's just to keep me sane. i got heavy into drink and drugs when i wasn't growing last time.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

I already got the shanty town comment from the Mrs!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

fuck. hahahahahha ah man


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 24, 2014)

Hahaha... Looks like part of paradise to me


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

It is my paradise - keeps me sane and drives me insane - all at the same time!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2014)

it's actually a giant man cave. i knew it all along Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

I originally wanted to build a pool house with a basement. Ultra Man Cave!

Instead I have a giant chicken coop!


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats on getting the gaff my man. If you need any help moving with a block and tackle gies a call, done it a few times, lol....can you imagine moving house in NL?? lots of fun it is.










lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I originally wanted to build a pool house with a basement. Ultra Man Cave!
> 
> Instead I have a giant chicken coop!


hahaha cinema screen and pool room attached  


DST said:


> Congrats on getting the gaff my man. If you need any help moving with a block and tackle gies a call, done it a few times, lol....can you imagine moving house in NL?? lots of fun it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers big yin! though i doubt our backs are up to it  mine's needed a physio for a while i think. i can imagine hauling and lowering stuff like the couch would be a bit dicey eh.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 25, 2014)

Good Morning from the Pacific NW. Its fukin cold for an old Florida Boy. But its a warrior mentality here.. Live or Die I fuking love it. Locals are a bit rude but I am from the south where we try to help folks out whenever we can. So fuck them I don't need'em. Plants get big here men spoke to a grower the other day average on 30 plants 11 pounds...WTF... We are cloning and popping seeds now and getting cutting down tress and prepping the land. No easy day here. Miss ya'll


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;hmEyLO5YKqU]http://youtu.be/hmEyLO5YKqU[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning from the Pacific NW. Its fukin cold for an old Florida Boy. But its a warrior mentality here.. Live or Die I fuking love it. Locals are a bit rude but I am from the south where we try to help folks out whenever we can. So fuck them I don't need'em. Plants get big here men spoke to a grower the other day average on 30 plants 11 pounds...WTF... We are cloning and popping seeds now and getting cutting down tress and prepping the land. No easy day here. Miss ya'll


man wtf how do they get bigger than in FL. the frickin sunshine state  don;t let them change you hemlock! just be wary of folks trying to take advantage though i know your not daft  glad to see your back on boards and rocking in the grow room!


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man wtf how do they get bigger than in FL. the frickin sunshine state  don;t let them change you hemlock! just be wary of folks trying to take advantage though i know your not daft  glad to see your back on boards and rocking in the grow room!


Thanks for the good word Guv!! I'll keep me head on a swivel..


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 25, 2014)

Heres what I want to say to these locals round here........ [video=youtube_share;3PeyiU3uWJ8]http://youtu.be/3PeyiU3uWJ8[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 25, 2014)

Hers the situation normally all your asses would be dead as fucking fried chicken, but you happen pull this shit while i'm in a transitional period I don't wanna kill ya I wanna help ya. But I can't show you how to grow. besides I been thru to much shit learning how to grow to just show you how I do it. Cause they all wanna know


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2014)

yolandi be cool baby! 

you've only been there a few days man surely they can't be that rude?!


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2014)

the block and tackle is surprisingly easy lad, saves having to carry anything up and down a stair!

good to see you getting settled, Hemlock. Good luck with all the work ahead bru.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it'll be some time before xmas but it needs work doing on it, double glazing some building work ( re pointing the wall tie's and chimney stack) A new kitchen fitted and a new boiler/heating system. needs to be liveable before we move in lol the decorating can be done after but the essentials come first
> 
> cheers man! yeah it's going to be a chew on but has to be done. i'm not bothered about moving. i am a pro at that i'm bothered about the downtime in my grow!


that down grow time sucks. i am going to fill the pinch my self i will get to move much sooner then you it looks like mate.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I need to upgrade to dual pane windows. Had an Andersen window guy come out and he wanted 5K per window! Went to the lumber yard and I can get the basic version of the same window for $580. :O
> 
> Are you doing the work yourself?
> 
> ...


oh my god mo you could fly me out and i could do them in a week for what he wanted for one. that is crazy people are dicks that is why my company i owned always kept work.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

I may take you up on this!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2014)

DST said:


> the block and tackle is surprisingly easy lad, saves having to carry anything up and down a stair!
> good to see you getting settled, Hemlock. Good luck with all the work ahead bru.


aye true that. do those contraptions have auto brakes i take it?


Dr.D81 said:


> that down grow time sucks. i am going to fill the pinch my self i will get to move much sooner then you it looks like mate.


it does indeed. just got to make these last few grows count!


Dr.D81 said:


> oh my god mo you could fly me out and i could do them in a week for what he wanted for one. that is crazy people are dicks that is why my company i owned always kept work.





Mohican said:


> I may take you up on this!


that would be awesome lads  smart thinking


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye true that. do those contraptions have auto brakes i take it?


Yup, the pavement

Got a million and 1 things to do before Friday and only about 100,000 seconds to do it all in!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2014)

i can imagine! i'm pretty much sorted but then i travel light and don't have a baby!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

Baby+Travel does not equal "Light" or "Fast"


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

haha, too right Mo, anything but. We took about a fortnights worth of stuff for a weekend in Scotland recently. Still worried we had missed something. How can something so small have soooo much stuff

Well, I got about a Million of the things done so far!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2014)

awesome just don't knack your back again i don't think i could block n tackle you into the hotel window bud


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

back to the physio at 8 tonight for some magic hand treatment It's actually 100x better now. Not even had any painkillers this morgen.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

When our girls were in their teens we saw a couple with a baby and I asked Mrs Mo if it made her want another. She said "watch how long it takes them to get out of the car with all of the bags and stroller etc" and I was instantly reminded of the labor involved in traveling with a yin!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2014)

that's great news D. swimming should ease everything too. you got 'normal' suana's over there?


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2014)

that reminds me i gotta get the pram out the car lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

normal saunas? you mean where you wear something? probably not


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 27, 2014)

Its not allowed to wear anything other than your towel in our saunas. Is that normal?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 27, 2014)

Hows every1 doin been well busy lately I quit my job and started up my own business doin landscape gardening it's goin well so far but on another note here's ur lovely creation don smelly dog at 3-4 weeks in 12/12 purple comin out at this stage looks the nuts!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

That looks like a High Times cover shot!


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice one Ras good luck with the business.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2014)

smart and double smart. being your own boss is the way forward. that looks bonkers so vivid in difference. my dog x QQ was crazy purple first iv'e seen of this one. looks a treat so far man


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello all. Ras that plant look great. Just stopping by to see me Brothers.. Popping seeds from the BB gang in the Rogue Valley..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

Wooohoooo we're back!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2014)

ALERT! Don replied to a thread  Good to "see" ya m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

update inbound!!!! glad to see you too lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

WOOF





bho and winterized alcohol extract mix


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

no floor = happy donald


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

thought the cosis i'd left was a fail in the mini dwc prop, guess not!!


----------



## budbro18 (Apr 7, 2014)

best lookin DOG!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

that looks delicious budbro. nicely done lad.


----------



## budbro18 (Apr 7, 2014)

thanks! cant wait to make some killer shatter out of the trim! your bho looks propper. We just came across a beastly ass vac so were steppin up production. Cant wait to run the DOG! should be comin down by this time next week or earlier.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

the ethanol is hard to get, but the end product is mind melting. Enjoy lad!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

That clone is a big fail Don! hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

lol i know man!?! i wish i could get the multi site cloner to work as well. i've tried various incantations and they invariably fail or come close to death before sparking one single root after 2 weeks. i think i'm lacking in heat, i might sit them in the heated prop with some water just to see if they pick up faster.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Subcool is fanatic about keeping his clones at 78 F 

I saw a thread a couple of years ago where the guy had grown a clone in a long pipe with bubbles and he had the longest roots I have ever seen on a clone!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2014)

i'm quite away from 25c / 78F in this veg box, next one over is bang on that in lights on. i'll give it a whirl


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice looking plants Don-G. Hows things?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2014)

why hello HÃ¿dra! I'm ok man, ish... I put my back out cleaning the floor, been spasming for a while since on and off, the weed is helping though haha

hows you? what's cooking?


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Apr 8, 2014)

meh working and school, getting ready for the baby. Got a nice little Alien rock candy just going into flower. 
is it just a back strain or an injury


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2014)

snap man i forgot your gonna be a poppa! full of busy you must be then. back's gone a couple of times now, kinda frightened to go and see the physio/docs. can't really afford a decent one so....


----------



## rasclot (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha thought it was an end to rollitup glad it's not!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 9, 2014)

damn like button comes and goes? like anyways


Don Gin and Ton said:


> thought the cosis i'd left was a fail in the mini dwc prop, guess not!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

i need to pot it into the big bucket but i have no way of putting a light over it for now.

cheers!


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

awesome looking budbro!

and Don, ye olde back is out too eh! ffs, i think it's catching. Back to the Docs with the wee yin, he's got red blotches all over him now.....


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 10, 2014)

Good luck with him.. Poor yin..


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

thanks mate, it's really doing ma head in hydro...it's like the most heartbreaking thing ever


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 10, 2014)

Its like a knife in the heart seeing those little ones sick. I can only imagine what its like with your own child..
Phew wish i could do something. Sending my very best vibes and hope it turns around now!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

hope the young yin is ok man. red blotches aren't usually a good sign  this different from what you had beginning of the week i take it?

aye doing my back in spring cleaning ffs. dangerous occupation if you ask me...


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 10, 2014)

Good Morning All. Just stopped by to say hello and how tricks are going.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 10, 2014)

It's hard not to worry about the little ones, hopefully it's just some common allergies. I been getting "blotchy" nearly every day of my whole life, I should buy stock in benadryl. Prayers for you and the chile! Backs going out all over the place too eh? Hope you guys get a speedy recovery! 

Oh, btw finally cut my first dogs down! Oh My Dog! The scissor hash was like getting a steel toe to the back of the head! I took some pictures but they all turned out really bad. Two phenos, variations in height and a smidgen in the smell/taste. Took em both early as they were seeming to want to go 12+ and 11.5 was plenty to get the trichs to around 90% cloudy and some presence of a few ambers. The taller one looks like it may have filled in a tad more. Between them the shorter one is more pungent and has hints of cured leather, burnt rubber and axle grease/gear oil, the leather smell translates slightly into the flavor (of the scissor hash anyway). The high is amazing on top of the nice chemy palate, it really kicks you in the mental while providing a more noticeable body than most hybrids do. I can't wait to try the flowers! Already I can say I'm in love with these tight, chunky buds..... WOOF! Hats off to you BB fellas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

morning hem buddy, backs achy, suns shining & trees are growing! hows your new place shaping up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> Oh, btw finally cut my first dogs down! *Oh My Dog! The scissor hash was like getting a steel toe to the back of the head!* I took some pictures but they all turned out really bad. Two phenos, variations in height and a smidgen in the smell/taste. Took em both early as they were seeming to want to go 12+ and 11.5 was plenty to get the trichs to around 90% cloudy and some presence of a few ambers. The taller one looks like it may have filled in a tad more. Between them the shorter one is more pungent and has hints of cured leather, burnt rubber and axle grease/gear oil, the leather smell translates slightly into the flavor (of the scissor hash anyway). The high is amazing on top of the nice chemy palate, it really kicks you in the mental while providing a more noticeable body than most hybrids do. I can't wait to try the flowers! Already I can say I'm in love with these tight, chunky buds..... WOOF! Hats off to you BB fellas.


lmao yeah that'll be the dog. my pheno's go about 10-11 weeks and they do much the same to me. like a hammer punch to the lobes lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morning hem buddy, backs achy, suns shining & trees are growing! hows your new place shaping up?


Well the place is coming along grow room built, wiring done. 50,000 watts ain't that easy to wire thats for sure. Breeding room built!!! 7,800.00 USD for the new transformer on the power pole. They are letting us pay it off over 5 years. Equipment 320 excavator and the bobcat come on monday




Oh my she is BIG. but we got some trees and stumps that need this power.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

woooo fuckin hoooooo, i've played with those big cat machines before. great fun. I also used to make the tracks for them, inch steel plate. You know you've done a days work after humping a few hundred of those around for 8 hours.

damn that's a lot for a transformer  i guess they know exactly what you need that kinda power for?!


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

Sounds awesome, Hem glad all is coming along. Looking forward to seeing them trees may bru!!!

Went to the Doc and the skin blotches is nothing to worry about by all accounts. when you press them it goes away so it's just on the skin. the wife thinks it's because we started using normal washing powder instead of the 0% stuff...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

ah quite likely man. glad he's gonna be reet.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 10, 2014)

What a relief!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

dogs on left and right 
 
2 mother dogs in the front and a psychosis at back.

 
male fireballs
  2 female fireballs. happy with that


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice stuff Don. You obviously need to leave the lady in charge more often


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha nice one DST 
Looks very nice! I like the new quality photos we are able to put up..
Just thought id share some vacuumed hashis, no joke that machine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2014)

nice don! dst glad the wee one is good. you flowering the fireballs yet don i put mine in a couple nights ago. i had three females and six males have two saved and will put then in two weeks from now. i had 9 girl cherrypuffs and one boy. it is crazy how it will still end up close to the middle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2014)

DST said:


> Nice stuff Don. You obviously need to leave the lady in charge more often


 i know eh lol...i'll jinx it if i say what i'm thinking... 

it's going well let's leave it there hahaha


HydroGp said:


> Haha nice one DST
> Looks very nice! I like the new quality photos we are able to put up..
> Just thought id share some vacuumed hashis, no joke that machine


 hahahah they are awesome fun eh! nice looking lumps of shish 


Dr.D81 said:


> nice don! dst glad the wee one is good. you flowering the fireballs yet don i put mine in a couple nights ago. i had three females and six males have two saved and will put then in two weeks from now. i had 9 girl cherrypuffs and one boy. it is crazy how it will still end up close to the middle.


not yet no, they'll get potted up and snipped for cuts then LST'd for a couple of weeks before the next rotation of dogs comes out in 3-4 weeks. funny how nature gets it right on or there abouts unless you're praying for x amount of females or males etc and then you know you're getting the exact opposite. 

off to scotland for the weekend to see the fam. beer fest on near them too. 

have a good one peeps


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2014)

Enjoy God's Country lad


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 11, 2014)

Have a nice one!
ttfn  Hahaha it cracks me up!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2014)

drink one for me matehave not been to a beer fest in a decade


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2014)

Plants look spot on! I love the veins in the stems. I haven't seen stems like that since the '70s 

Brats and Beer = heaven 

Hey D - Our daughter got that from dryer sheets. I don't know whether you have those there but watch all additives including bubble bath.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2014)

damn mo i just had a stroke of genius i miss the white brats from the fest in germany. is there anyone on here can get some and send them to me here. please the ones here are shit


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2014)

Johnson Brothers has some killer white brats and where you live there are some amazing sausage makers and smokers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2014)

oh yea a lot of them i stop everyday at the #1 boudin, cracklens and some other crap like every year, BUT nothing is the same as the big ass brats they put in these tiny little rolls. damn now i am hungry will be taking a t brake till 4,20 and going to get super high on some dog. i hope it will be a victory smoke and chase will take our bid should be finding out soon the corporate wheels will have spun by then


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2014)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> oh yea a lot of them i stop everyday at the #1 boudin, cracklens and some other crap like every year, BUT nothing is the same as the big ass brats they put in these tiny little rolls. damn now i am hungry will be taking a t brake till 4,20 and going to get super high on some dog. i hope it will be a victory smoke and chase will take our bid should be finding out soon the corporate wheels will have spun by then


I can check, but never seen anyplace doing them here, the Dutch sausages fall woefully short of my standards. And how funny is it when you get one of those huge ass sausages and then they pop it between the smallest looking roll ever, lmfao....just looks weirdy. I think they are called "Kaiser brochen" or something like that....hehe>


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 12, 2014)

Well a good snausage needs not more than a handle 

MMMmmmmm, could go for a nice polski kielbasa right about now..... yumm!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2014)

Snausages!

Hey Dr look up Beer Brat on the google and there are plenty of good white brats! Hillshire has a Miller beer brat.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2014)

All I need are the brats:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2014)

i got some last night and i do think i am about to eat me some


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2014)

truly was in Gods country. the highlands are a special place. great seeing the family, blathering over a swally.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

I am glad you had fun! How is your back feeling?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks for askin Mo, it's sore still, going to see a physio this week. only time it doesn't hurt is when i drink and take a lot of painkillers, whilst fun, it isn't a solution!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey there sweetcheeks! OMG don't you just love the new upgrades they did to the site.. like how many trophys have you won so far? its like sooooo much fun now with all the added awards and perks..oh yes indeedy lets smoke some weedy! OMG DON you cant believe whats going on iin Co. ITs like REEFER MADness all over again. They are going to tap the TCH content of store sold bud and edibles and they are having an OREGENO joint rolling contest at the COunty fair in DENVER! Those pathetic worms. Im going to go to the contest and switch out the oregano for some dank and aftter Its over , light up the real thing and say FUCK YOU motherfuckers.Or maybe I might bring some pencil shavings I have saved up from all my drawings and start the UNleaded joint rollin contest.hee hee
I hope you feel better mate.hugs and kisses, Ambz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

why hello there Doc! i do actually prefer the new look site, trophies n stuff i seem to be doing well with! i.e it's proven i sit on here all day at work chatting to peeps not working. i think i'm like 5th highest post count ffs lol

REEEEEFER madness you say?! tap the thc content?! you mean like regulate it? how i wonder?! must be some new scientific tech or lord help you all they're going to start selling shwag  

surely oregano joint rolling is just a joke and it'll all be filled with top herb??!? I hope so. 

i'll get better in time i guess. seeing the physio in the morning am expecting to be somersaulting to work afterwards....not. likewise hun hope you feel better soon! was reading in your journo, sounds tres horrible' pet. x


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

Any pics from your trip?

Hey it's Dr AT! How are you girl?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

i'll get my father to email me some. we went to where his fathers ashes are scattered on the dava moor, he was born and raised there. it's baron and I do mean literally, we found part of his old tin hut the family lived in near his plot. hard living isn't the right words to describe it! 

they lost a train there many moons ago in snow. no shit, it was bleak up there. http://www.braemoray.com/railway2.htm


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

Damn! That is some pioneer blood you got in your veins!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

yeah my father's side has some really interesting history. direct descendant of robert the bruce middle name's robertson. 

everything up in the highlands is pretty wild. the whisky, the women. even the pets. my gran had a half wildcat, apparently they take kittens when the wildcats breed with the domestics to try and preserve the bloodline of the wild's. honestly this thing was as big as a basketball and 3 ft long, had it's own sofa.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

Attack cats!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

funnily enough they aren't that responsive to instruction!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

What? Cats that don't respond to instruction - how strange. hehe


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2014)

the only command they obey is the call to eat....if they're hungry.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

Now my cats pretend they are not interested in eating until I'm not watching.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What? Cats that don't respond to instruction - how strange. hehe


I know right hah 


curious old fart said:


> the only command they obey is the call to eat....if they're hungry.
> 
> 
> cof


true that cof, this one brings 'presents' too as you can imagine.


Mohican said:


> Now my cats pretend they are not interested in eating until I'm not watching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute pussy Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks! That is when he was just a kitten.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it there yet? Gart daim i hope so..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2014)

won't know til tonight buddy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2014)

nothing yet hopefully today!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Now my cats pretend they are not interested in eating until I'm not watching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not mine it will climb in the dog food bag


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 18, 2014)

So m8 still nothin? That sux ass! Really. Damn.. Ill hit you on the mail if it still aint there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Any pics from your trip?
> 
> Hey it's Dr AT! How are you girl?!


Hi Mo! im moving on. i gave my resignation today and my life has just completely opened up for me. I have absloutley NO plans with what im going to do with my life in 2 weeks.. its pretty exciting!!!! I hope your doing well too MO! your cat is so super cool looking!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> So m8 still nothin? That sux ass! Really. Damn.. Ill hit you on the mail if it still aint there


sadly not man, though it's been easter and our postal system does lose the odd thing. no biggy.

happy easter folks!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll drink and puff to that!

Happy Easter Don!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> REEEEEFER madness you say?! tap the thc content?! you mean like regulate it? how i wonder?! must be some new scientific tech or lord help you all they're going to start selling shwag
> 
> surely oregano joint rolling is just a joke and it'll all be filled with top herb??!? I hope so.
> 
> . x


 Happy 420 DON! hope you have a nice big toke session with your mates and all.
Ha, I ment to tell ya, That chrimbo card i sent you that never got. Well it was a stoner joke card with a small bag of OREGENO in it.. they prob thought it was the real thing and tossed it. If other things aint makin it maybe you need to get a PO box or deliever to some other addy. that's pathetic to confiscated a chrimbo card with OREGENO! lol.. and yes that ORegeno contest at the Denver Co Fair in Aug aint no joke. Im moving to CO next month so I will attend that fair for sure. what I have heard is that the legal dispensarys in Denver are getting sooo much business.. Like 300-500 peeps a day they don't have time for customers to be finger fuckin the buds and stickin there snouts in all the jars..lol... so the are looking to have everything PRE packaged , weighted out and tested prior to getting to the store . with all the recent deaths now associated with legal mj.. (ex kid throws himself off hotel balcony killing himself later to be found to have consumed lots of mj medibles) and I guess a few more.. they are looking to tap the THC content as well. take care mate, hope your feeling better and Have a blast 420!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

Where in CO DAT?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey MO! Denver/Boulder area. My nephew just moved to boulder, hes only 20 , having a hard time getting work and running out of money so im goin out to Denver/boulder rent a house and take him under my wing. Im really looking forward to being up close and center in the legal mj movement. Im going to take a break from the depressing Cancer work ive been doing for the past 10 years and try to get a fun job for once.for a lil while at least until im ready to go back.... I might even get a trimming job for the fuck of it for while just to see whats up. Ive worked so damn hard taking care of sick and dying Cancer paitents for so long,.. im going
to try something different for a lil while...looking forward to it!
heres an article about the CO pot deaths and stuff. cheers, DAT
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/colorado-deaths-stoke-worries-about-pot-edibles/2014/04/18/e5238a56-c73c-11e3-b708-471bae3cb10c_story.html


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

That is a beautiful area! They had a great skate park back in the day  We would drive from Golden right through Rocky Flats nuclear fuel area to get to Boulder. Here are a few links about Rocky Flats:

http://www.rockyflatscoldwarmuseum.org/Oral historyDescList10.09.pdf

http://www.theboulderstand.org/2013/07/16/hot-particle-politics-on-the-rocky-flats-highway/


Man, terminal cancer patients are a hard scene. I commend you for doing that. You have earned a rest. CO is going to be the standard for all future legalization movements. I am very excited for you! Show them how it is done!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey MO! Denver/Boulder area. My nephew just moved to boulder, hes only 20 , having a hard time getting work and running out of money so im goin out to Denver/boulder rent a house and take him under my wing. Im really looking forward to being up close and center in the legal mj movement. Im going to take a break from the depressing Cancer work ive been doing for the past 10 years and try to get a fun job for once.for a lil while at least until im ready to go back.... I might even get a trimming job for the fuck of it for while just to see whats up. Ive worked so damn hard taking care of sick and dying Cancer paitents for so long,.. im going
> to try something different for a lil while...looking forward to it!
> heres an article about the CO pot deaths and stuff. cheers, DAT
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/colorado-deaths-stoke-worries-about-pot-edibles/2014/04/18/e5238a56-c73c-11e3-b708-471bae3cb10c_story.html


 You can come trim here in Oct Nov Doc we are doing 53 outside in 300 gallon pots so_ think we will need a bit of help for trimming and chance of you popping over Don_


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2014)

_ Thanks MO!!!!!!!!knuck knuck knucki love u

Hemlock THANKS!!WOW!! u have a massive garden!!. i thought you were only joking about that big _cattapillar dirt moving truck.lol...hellz yeah lets keep in touch .i would love to trim for you. Thank you for the opportunity.maybe I can get my paws on some CO lockdown cuts for U by then too if I can make some cool connections!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 20, 2014)

Fucking awesome pull  Works a charm m8. Got 13.5g of of one full tube. Happy 420!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

happy 420


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy 420 DON! hope you have a nice big toke session with your mates and all.
> Ha, I ment to tell ya, That chrimbo card i sent you that never got. Well it was a stoner joke card with a small bag of OREGENO in it.. they prob thought it was the real thing and tossed it. If other things aint makin it maybe you need to get a PO box or deliever to some other addy. that's pathetic to confiscated a chrimbo card with OREGENO! lol.. and yes that ORegeno contest at the Denver Co Fair in Aug aint no joke. Im moving to CO next month so I will attend that fair for sure. what I have heard is that the legal dispensarys in Denver are getting sooo much business.. Like 300-500 peeps a day they don't have time for customers to be finger fuckin the buds and stickin there snouts in all the jars..lol... so the are looking to have everything PRE packaged , weighted out and tested prior to getting to the store . with all the recent deaths now associated with legal mj.. (ex kid throws himself off hotel balcony killing himself later to be found to have consumed lots of mj medibles) and I guess a few more.. they are looking to tap the THC content as well. take care mate, hope your feeling better and Have a blast 420!


happy Easter/4/20 everyone? lol earlier and later than 4/20, sums me up about now.

a card with oregano in it?! haha yeah they probably ripped it and tried toking it. you should see some of the post men we have.... lot's of xmas post goes missing as folks grannies still dish £20 notes in them etc to family.

i'm well jelly of this talk of CO, i've been looking at pics, some real beautiful nature up there. wizards hat on the beach and the coast in general. looks like next year i'll be heading to san fran for a while. guess i'll be hopping a flight to see ya's Hem and DAT if your still up there?!

in other news been back to the physio almost all healed and now it hurts more than before  not sure why but it fuckin hurts.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 22, 2014)

Did you ever find that psycosis branch you hit with the fb jizz ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

nah man, think the spunk was broon bread, i've done a dog branch and labelled it, can't see any pips though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 3133428
> Fucking awesome pull  Works a charm m8. Got 13.5g of of one full tube. Happy 420!


christ that's some amount off one tube man, cool. still no parcel my end though sadly, either my posty has sticky fingers or i was unlucky. might send myself something suspect just to see.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 22, 2014)

Pitty that man, did you get my msg on lastnight's suprise find! Shouldnt take alot to get to the grower once i see the lad but for sure the same pineapple cut!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> You can come trim here in Oct Nov Doc we are doing 53 outside in 300 gallon pots so_ think we will need a bit of help for trimming and chance of you popping over Don_













looks like you've picked a nice place to reside bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Pitty that man, did you get my msg on lastnight's suprise find! Shouldnt take alot to get to the grower once i see the lad but for sure the same pineapple cut!


no mate no msgs?! was it on my blower or RIU?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 22, 2014)

on your profile page, that was the msg lol. As i say 100% same cut and im close to the lad holding the bud, so shouldnt be too much trouble getting a snip or even trading one for one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> on your profile page, that was the msg lol. As i say 100% same cut and im close to the lad holding the bud, so shouldnt be too much trouble getting a snip or even trading one for one


belter man! there's no msg on my profile page from ya lad, last one was from myself testing?! i've still not got a total grip on the new RIU. dunno if it even notifies me if i get a new one but you'd think it would like.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 22, 2014)

mate tbo i think i might have deleted it when it came up a red warning as i never filled in the top what the msg is re: I take it there's no albums and all snap's are gone!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 22, 2014)

fek man you got me jumping from thread to thread lol, its a right pain when you have to logg back in from clicking a thread link ?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2014)

hahah sorry fella, i've no clue, i didn't have albums christ finding old threads is tough enough.

it's the trade off, you can now upload loads of pics at once but albums are gone lol. can't have it all eh.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2014)

our albums are safe according to riu, they are having problems wih the loader for albums or some other techy thing.....there's a whole thread about all the issues, its on there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2014)

ahh reet. big pink tinterweb hammer time


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2014)

Hopefully they get it sorted, i loved looking through some of my older pic's and thinking " did i really grow that! " lol
so i got a chat with the lad punting that pineapple, getting a snip sorted asap, im chuffed to have came back across this clone. I grabbed another few dollies prams for a wee treat 
 this pic has came out sheeeit! Its a couple little bud's with a little blob of oil extra !

p.s going to see my man today, so hopefully get some good pic's, the dog cant be far off, he has the SLH in a water farm and its seemingly went crazy size in not alot of time, and the psycosis and Casey Jone's should be getting on!


----------



## rasclot (Apr 27, 2014)

Alright don mate how's things? 1 of my smelly dogs is propa purple not on the leaves the bud!! Smells well nice il post a pic of it later trying to get my head around this new site !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hopefully they get it sorted, i loved looking through some of my older pic's and thinking " did i really grow that! " lol
> so i got a chat with the lad punting that pineapple, getting a snip sorted asap, im chuffed to have came back across this clone. I grabbed another few dollies prams for a wee treat
> View attachment 3136156 this pic has came out sheeeit! Its a couple little bud's with a little blob of oil extra !
> 
> p.s going to see my man today, so hopefully get some good pic's, the dog cant be far off, he has the SLH in a water farm and its seemingly went crazy size in not alot of time, and the psycosis and Casey Jone's should be getting on!


you'll be back on form in no time by sounds of it fella. sounds like this guys been keeping your stable warm for ya!


rasclot said:


> Alright don mate how's things? 1 of my smelly dogs is propa purple not on the leaves the bud!! Smells well nice il post a pic of it later trying to get my head around this new site !


easy fella! things are fucking all over the shop. i'm like a bloke trying to juggle 10 plates with 8 canes at the minute.

I was wondering if that would happen with any of them. yeah throw a pic up if you get a chance mate.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2014)

aye, he's having a bit trouble with his old dear being VERY ill, so not saw nout yet but got to be close!
Meantime heres my veggie's!
The butter tub got knocked over so some are mixed up
 
  
Group shot there's everything from my new and old Dog, DPQ, Southern Charm,Platinum Fire and an Acapulco Gold x Green Dream, Larry O.G, Fireball's and the Sweet Stomper Kush 
In the second pic is my new Dog S1 from the 2010 batch, second set of leaves have a little bit dis-formation on em but look's like it will grow out on next set and its growing fine so chuffed with that
And last is my Scottie Dog which im itching to flower soon as my guy get's back to work and grabs me a new HPS bulb. Im going to sex all but the new Dog and Fireball's, ( they can grow for cut's ), and 12/12 the fem's with the Scottie Dog. Should make for a good summer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

some canny snaggle tooth looking first leaves there lad. generally do grow out though. i'm well chuffed you've still got the scotty dog going man. did you ever let our man in the dam have a gan?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2014)

Ive not had a go in over a year myself, not even saw the one my mate has going but should be down shortly. It was a Dog i went to pull that day and found my lock's changed :-O. You were the only one i got a snip out to and nobody local had the sense to clone and keep it, this is from selfed pip's and my guy was saying last week its not got alot of smell to it :-/ ???? i reeked out a whole flat and got my lass's house done over for half a gram it was so strong! I really need to see it to be sure but this is the 4rth one ive grew since and they all look like clones and have the smell of the scottie DOG. Soon as i get a gander at this one ill know for sure. You'll be first to know.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2014)

oh, apart from a re-veg, is there any other way to save a plant thats in week 4-5 flower, as in can i take a clone and re-veg that ? Its in a waterfarm and the guy doesn't want to use it or the space to re-veg in that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

that doesn't sound quite reet like aye?! no stink to it? very odd. 

yeah you can take cuts in flower they'll take a long time to revert though mind. but if he wants rid, i'd try a few methods. couple in just water probably do ya tho. aye i wouldn't like to reveg in a waterfarm like.

ok anyone got any ideas on how to dispose of my old filters. i've got a couple of big rhino's i want shot of and i can;t exactly just bin them. how do you guys get shot of yours?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2014)

aye, it should be reekin by now but was a stinker from veg right through, one of my most smelly! 

if i can get a look, ill see if theres any good looking lower branches and give it a go, im sure he said something about having a few snip's of ? in water and they were about to root. He did have a rooted clone but it must have been real small with only the top shoot which died off and killed the clone. Its the Las lemon, and he now see's how it roll's and is itching to keep it. I can maybe get another one from the lad i got it back from.

filters lol, the pig's usually take mine !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2014)

We'll fingers crossed but if not it's still floating about the uk thread man. If he's going to toss it take a top shoot!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

Well I'm potted up took some livers and dog cuts, just did coco & rooting pooder and into the heated prop. I really need this lot to take or my rotations screwed.

Took 3 dog last night, doesn't look massive yield but the nugs look lovely. 

And lastly I think the 3 fireballs I have are all blokes ffs wounded. Stuck them in the tent anyway I'm hoping I'm wrong!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

What are the filters made of? If it is carbon I think you can clean and reuse it. Boil it and bake it and it is ready to go again!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

Baking charcoal !?! New one on me, thanks for the heads up I'll read up.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

Same thing. Activated charcoal.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Activated_carbon

Maybe a pressure cooker and de-ionized water might do the trick. Or just mix it in your garden soil.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

was talking to my pal last night about using the old filters and fans i have laying around for when he trims his op takes a day and his house reeks, makes his missus paranoid so we're going to get new charcoal and pop the rivets out and just hook up a 6" to the can and use them as a scrubber in the trim room. it'll be loud but not stinking lol.


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2014)

Good idea! I used to refurbish them like that, saves a grip o dough. I switched to ozone generator and I can't say it saves anything but the hassle of repacking the char. Bulb is $20 every 18 months or so. The biggest difference is that it doesn't get overwhelmed, very seldom is a smell loud enough to best the output.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

I got myself an ozone genny myself a while back but found it didn't suit my needs and it played havoc with my girls asthma, was really handy for trim day but made my head feel funny so could only use it in short bursts.

Been looking to source good charcoal today, saw some weird and wonderful stuff, made out of coconut husks and acid washed etc! Seemed a bit overkill to me.

Be good to have a back up for when like recently I came home and could smell dog down the driveway!


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2014)

was he barking at you?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

Going off it! The quick dry is stinking just dried, a while jarred and it'll be gorgeous.


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2014)

Ya you don't want to be breathing the ozone, it'll fuck you all kinds of up. I have mine in a mixing chamber (110 liter storage tote) that acts like a plenum to all my exhaust lines with a baffle inside to force mix and give turbulence. I have it set up to where the ozone only runs with the fan on, with the exhaust pulling negative pressure on the areas of concern and the ozone down the line a ways in the ducting for peace of mind.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

I want to see pictures of that!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

me too it sounds very clever way of dealing with funk. what size did you get colo?


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2014)

The one from CAP called ozn-1, with the cover off facing a larger reflective surface in the tote. It says it will treat 5500 sq ft. It's in the attic but I'll be tearing down pretty soon and I'll snap some pics then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2014)

yea i read some crazy stuff that to make it effective you have to pass it though like 8 meters of of exhaust ?!?! i wouldn't have room for the tent let alone 8 meters of pipe


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well I'm potted up took some livers and dog cuts, just did coco & rooting pooder and into the heated prop. I really need this lot to take or my rotations screwed.
> 
> Took 3 dog last night, doesn't look massive yield but the nugs look lovely.
> 
> And lastly I think the 3 fireballs I have are all blokes ffs wounded. Stuck them in the tent anyway I'm hoping I'm wrong!


have you tried to make any livers s1?


----------



## colocowboy (May 5, 2014)

Ya but the exhaust doesn't have to be a straight line, the idea is to mix the ozone in. A coil of pipe or a baffle box gives you run length minus the distance and if you have it in the intake negative pressure side of a centrifugal fan the flow isn't diminished significantly. Not that I'm trying to convince you, just what I have done to handle the implementation.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> have you tried to make any livers s1?


thought about it but it's already been done man check ugorg seeds out. and it seems they've just done psychosis as well. i was going to get that going this year but meh you snooze you lose eh. 


colocowboy said:


> Ya but the exhaust doesn't have to be a straight line, the idea is to mix the ozone in. A coil of pipe or a baffle box gives you run length minus the distance and if you have it in the intake negative pressure side of a centrifugal fan the flow isn't diminished significantly. Not that I'm trying to convince you, just what I have done to handle the implementation.


I'm with you man, it never crossed my mind to even attempt it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2014)

dog bho  just been and fettled the boys n watched the snooker, best use of a bank hol ever


----------



## colocowboy (May 5, 2014)

Awesome, your pics made my eyes red


----------



## DST (May 6, 2014)

what's the little black spots mate?

need to get a detailed description of the way you do it, looks like a reasonable straight forward way. You reckon I could use this Polish vodka to winterize it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

Which pic re you referring to re black bits? The 4th is just stuff I scraped off the bowl sides with a scalpel, the last two are after winterizing which are mostly bubble shadows the odd very far spot I guess must be my carelessness and some sort of contaminant, flecks of weed probably, I'll take some snaps of the process or rather the working bits in a bit lad. 

As for the Polski spirytus I'm not sure man, you'd have to try it or check out that matt rize thread he'll know. 

Still stoned over this morning. By a long way....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

it's pretty straight forward D, you freeze your trim inside the thermos about 2/3 full or however much you want to but 2/3 full is about the top you want to push to. i took the cap bit off the thermos and put some bigger drain holes through:
 
screw it back on the thermos
  
blast a couple of tins of butane into it ( which is re-usable if your doing double thermos runs btw).
run it through a coffee filter or similar just to keep the stuff in the thermos:






then ban marie it or for the non kitchen fire enthusia let it evap naturally...






then when it's almost all evapped or if you want to i guess you could purge it at this point but i don't bother i just gently heat a couple of times while it's still fairly liquid then mix in the ethanol and put it back in the freezer overnight or about 8 hours if your in a rush. 

then take the thing out again and coffee filter it again but into a bottomless jug:
  it's easier to tape the filter in place or peg it fyi
put it back in the freezer to drip through and your left with all the waxy plant fat stuff in the filter and nice clean oil in the pyres which you just evap naturally.

and that's that start to finish. i have neglected to tell the missus where the tea towel has gone missing too and why the bin smells funny.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

the longer flowering dog throwing some ice funky purple colours, i just wish it would hurry up and finish!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

reckon if i cut the lower branches that look near finished off the tops will get the blooming hint...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

had a sleepy visitor in the garden this weekend


----------



## DST (May 6, 2014)

So is that just a normal thermos flask? Have you drilled a hole in the top? Looks like you drilled a hole, then made that big opening afterwards? I am guessing the thermos is just another way instead of a tube? (with the added bonus that the liquid gas is not evaporating but extracting/stiping more from the plant?!?!

And this is the pic with a few black spots....reason I ask is that with the alcohol extraction you sometimes get darker bits in the extract.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

yup that's it exactly bro, thermos does indeed just hold the gas for longer so your deffo getting all you can out of the material. i reckon you could get a nuts yield doing a bud run. unfortunate thing is the ethanol wash does strip some of the flavour out. 

as for the black bits, i honestly don;t know, i had a drink while i was pouting it through the filter could have been a slip could have been left over goo in the pyrex from last time idk!?


----------



## HydroGp (May 6, 2014)

Be it ethanol alcohol sprit or iso its like its either taking good flavour or adding bad. The last few bho runs ive made i have worked it a lot on heat whipping it then freeze and whip again. Havent had headache oil in a while just awesome stickyness with great taste. That tube is perfect for me. Find it very easy and seems somewhat safe 
Feel so bad thinking about that fucking posty. Ill try again soon with a more mcgyver approach to the package. Not so much at a time tho..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

Ah man shit happens especially with our post!

In other news it appears I have two males and a girl fireball so I've took 3 snips, still not sure I'll keep the males, tho thy do look decent just exactly the same lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2014)

The two males, thoughts?


----------



## colocowboy (May 6, 2014)

When I am selecting males I like to flower them out to see their expressions throughout then select from their clones. So my opine would be that you should back them up and see how they behave, to control their spunk I just spray them down with water a couple times a day. A dangerous proposition I know! 

Check me out, all sharing and shit..... lol


----------



## DST (May 7, 2014)

they do look similar. like the fems, you need to grow em out to see how the sac formation is. got a little bit of a leg like the male I got but that's to be expected with the mix I guess.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

I just don't have the space, I'm at max capacity right now, I have some spluff from d and hope fully the snips will take , thinking fireballs and deep blue together and psychosis x FB should be fun to work. 

New cloner seems to be holding up nicely as do the clones in the prop. Hope that's not jinxed it...


----------



## DST (May 7, 2014)

Get rid of em then, seems there are a few male fb's kicking around anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

Aye just taking up space, they'll be in a bin by dinner time ... 

Hope all goes as easily as it can do for your family this after pal.


----------



## DST (May 7, 2014)

cheers buddy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 7, 2014)

hiya Donald! can you toss the old filter in a dumpster off the beat and track? we take all our big trash shit to the dumpsters at our old apartment complex. There are so many dumpsters and tenants no one knows whos coming or going ..... late at night no one see's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

sup hun,

nah haven't had time, i'm going to try and re use it! might tackle it this weekend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 7, 2014)

im on the road back from trying to find a crib in Denver. Omen after Omen, bad vibes from that place. don't go there, you will see all the young kids from 15 to 24 struggling on the streets .look like they haven't taken showers for months. Babys pushing babys in baby carrigages. Boyfriends who look like they want nothing to do with them. Black men dreadlocks jumpin out of the bushes sayin "don't worry I don't have a knife or a gun., can you please drive me to the hospital so I can see my pregnant girlfriend. Flithy stinkin tourists from Japan, German and Russia flood the city with there rudeness. Highway all chopped up and hard to drive around. Buildings goin up everywhere to try to accomdate the recent flood of people. High rents everywhere, Even in the projects! and look out for those Craiglist scams that say they have a house for rent , that there husband is a missionary but living in another state.. give me all your info...Gangs of Mexicans in lowriders in the Safeway parking lot lookin like they are going to car jack you and maybe stick you up.Didnt have time to check out the rec clubs though bro, im sure they are pretty happening. I hate to tell you all this negative stuff, but unfort its true. When I went there a year ago it was a completely different place. It was a nice laid back city but now its like everyone is trying to get over on everyone. Im going back to Az with broken dreams.


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the CO trip. Come to CA!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

Holy shit your kidding me?!? I met hemlock and I know he can handle his business but that sure doesn't sound like the kind of place he'd choose to live anywhere near! He's probably half way up mountain with a huge 4x4 (I hope).

Back to AZ though? Thought you were totally done with there? I'd be in Canada if I could, we'll circa 2001


----------



## curious old fart (May 7, 2014)

I thought hemlock was in Washington...or was it Oregon?...not in Colorado.


cof


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2014)

The male Wild Child has great flower clusters but the stem rub smells like ashtray!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

Oh my bad thought amber was heading up to see hemlock! Thanks COF

Shame bout the love child Mo, can't win a coconut every time eh, like my qq x dog smelled pretty awful, got you plenty high but tasted meeeh... 

Dog pics inbound!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

this one was just being held up by the plants round it lol. 
 

love the colouring in this cut,

 

yeah i know they could do with a few days more but i got the ladies 30th to shell for in a weeks time!

still thinking i might leave the last one to mature and just enjoy it, what do you guys reckon?


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2014)

that is a pretty cut don mate, any chance? My cuts are a bit dull in colour and bit stretchy lol. Man 30th birthdays are bout the biggest there is , well mine was lol. Stll young enough to dance all might but still dumb enough to pay for it the next day lol. Tho i dont supose ur lass will be getting too wrecked in the true sense of the word lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

yeah plenty chances fella, i'm on it! though i may have this pheno or the week earlier finish one, can't remember which was which, both lovely though, the longer one's more sweeter than coffee ish. mind you they both still do a fair stretch and golf ball kush like nuggets. 

missus is stressing over uni, barely seen her for weeks man. she's totally straight barring a love for gin which comes out to play occasionally though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

last one's down now, just the two mothers in flower both kicking up a gear.
      

the fireballs lone female
 
HST'd her before i pot her u, hate doing this after i've flipped.

the psychosis mum looking like she's behind the dog's but she'll finish strong. going to giver her another dusting with FB jizz later (incidentally , the branch i done in this dog didn't take either) 
 
and lastly a horrendous group canopy shot! that'll be sorted this evening...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Oh my bad thought amber was heading up to see hemlock! Thanks COF
> 
> Shame bout the love child Mo, can't win a coconut every time eh, like my qq x dog smelled pretty awful, got you plenty high but tasted meeeh...
> 
> Dog pics inbound!


lol, actually I will be closer to ole Hemlocker now cuz im moving back to Washington state to my house I was renting out for the past two years. Remember, the one with the HUGE GROW building in the backyard?.lol... not exactly what I wanted to do but its my best option at this point. Should be interesting to see how Washington State handles the legalizagion of MJ. Will keep you posted on all the insanity mate.
Damn Don, the garden looks fuckin HOT! awesome work again, your killin IT!
lots of love, take care !


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2014)

I wish i had room in veg to do my hst'ing


----------



## brek (May 8, 2014)

So this is where all my old pals are! (bushybush here)

How goes it ya mufkees?! Dr. amber! Hi! I've missed you all! DST.....Sup brotha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

hey amber, chin up pet, what doesn't kill you and all that. you'll be fine wherever you land. and thanks, i've been having a good run lately! stay up.

Fred I just did it as I chucked it into flower. bitches be getting no love from me when i HST lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

brek said:


> So this is where all my old pals are! (bushybush here)
> 
> How goes it ya mufkees?! Dr. amber! Hi! I've missed you all! DST.....Sup brotha!


howdy bushy bush man, whats happening? art, music and weed i presume?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2014)

so a few houseplant pics cos it's way too early and well why not. super phallic Amaryllis about to blow some trumpets and the succulents. i've got about 20 chilli plants seedlings and a dozen dolce rosso's growing at a very slow rate in the abysmal sun we're having at the moment...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2014)

put a load of deep blue down this morning! ordered some more of a strain i'm going to keep a mystery for now too. 

double spluffed the psycho branch last night with Fireballs dust, the first round looks to have taken well. really looking forward to that cross.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2014)

hey bushybush, good to see ya muffkees!

I am glad the spunk seems to have worked Don. The rest is in the freezer squeezed between the EEC surplus mountain of breast milk, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2014)

lmao lol i've got bottles of ethanol in with the mince and anything not in a cellophane wrap stinks of trim. the bread, the pizza boxes the ish. spluffs all separated nicely into jars with a rice grain or 2 in.


----------



## brek (May 9, 2014)

I've taken a break from the music for awhile.....But art and herb as always! I moved high into the solitude of the mountains.....Basically I'm trying to become a wizard. 

I have some great pics I'll share from my recent adventures if Don G doesn't mind..... Would like to show some buds and beautiful scenery to you all....oh and of course some art. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2014)

LOL!!hey ya'll! great to hear from you bushywizard! im glad your doing well. and enjoying the mountains. I totally wanna see your art!! 

Gorgeous house plants Donnie! thanks for the positive vibes im starting to feel really good about the future, things will work out.
Looking forward to hearing about your mystery seeds don and good luck with your new cross.
headed back to the grand Canyon next week, totally stoked!
its been 41 dayz today no weed for me. a record for me over the past 5 years.but that's it...plans have changed and im ready to load up an Alien Rock Candy bong hit and finish up a drawing. ill be hiking southern Cali for a few weeks after that before I head back upto Washington STATE. So ya'll take care. lots of luv . peace out Ambz . oh and
heres my last latest drawing... the Girl Scout Cookies and cheech and chong.lol


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2014)

I love the collar on the GSC!


----------



## DST (May 9, 2014)

dib dib dob! we promise we shall do our best....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

brek said:


> I've taken a break from the music for awhile.....But art and herb as always! I moved high into the solitude of the mountains.....Basically I'm trying to become a wizard.
> 
> I have some great pics I'll share from my recent adventures if Don G doesn't mind..... Would like to show some buds and beautiful scenery to you all....oh and of course some art. Cheers!


Feel free to drop some art n pics bushy. i'm imagining you half way up a mountain in a shack akin to lee scratch perry's ark. 


Dr.D81 said:


>


beautiful Dr mine's opening up today should be about fully open tomorrow. i kept one bulb from last year and started it again but it's lagging way behind the new one, hasn't even started forming a main stem.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOL!!hey ya'll! great to hear from you bushywizard! im glad your doing well. and enjoying the mountains. I totally wanna see your art!!
> 
> Gorgeous house plants Donnie! thanks for the positive vibes im starting to feel really good about the future, things will work out.
> Looking forward to hearing about your mystery seeds don and good luck with your new cross.
> ...


hey ambz, sounds like you're going on a real adventure! hikings not really my thing tbh i like camping though it generally ends up with me in accident and emergency. think later in the year i might get some panniers for my bike and cycle to the lakes n camp. 

dunno if you guys have it over the pond but the new bear grylls show is priceless, those guys haven't a clue about survival lol. took them a full day to make a fire with a bow lol. there's an ex po po giv ing orders on what they should be doing then he basically slept all day while they tried to make fire and find water to boil lol thinking about it camping in the lakes i may need to treat myself to a machete  or at the very least a rambo style bowie knife haha i imagine you roll strapped hiking with bears and whatnot mountain lions and the like. i'll be lucky to see a hedgepig lol

enjoy the canyon take loads of pics and stay safe

like the cheech n chong pic but the girl in the middle catches my eye for some reason

right i'm off to whizz some hash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

hash yesh  psycho and dog. should be mind melting


----------



## brek (May 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Feel free to drop some art n pics bushy. i'm imagining you half way up a mountain in a shack akin to lee scratch perry's ark.
> 
> beautiful Dr mine's opening up today should be about fully open tomorrow. i kept one bulb from last year and started it again but it's lagging way behind the new one, hasn't even started forming a main stem.
> 
> ...


We do have Bear Grylls and he's known for being a total joke! He actually got caught being helicoptered out at night and sleeping in 5 star hotels, then going back in the morning to his "survival spot". What a wanker (did I do that right? 

I know I'm late but where is the Good doctor going hiking? Up in the mountains that is my new favorite pastime. I'm obsessed with google earth and there are HUNDREDS of alpine lakes high in the mountains all around me. So I plot out the map/trail/hike, load up a few brewskis, PLENTY of herb and a sandwich or 2. Many times we will hike for 8 hours and not see another soul. Come across several black bears, coyotes and beaver

Fishing season just started so I'm excited to hike to these hidden gems and catch some dinner! I also got a big raft I'm itching to use. Some great river for whitewater rafting here.

As far as the Lee Perry ark, my humble abode is more of a barn.

Since Don G said it's alright here's a few pics. (no art on this computer I don't think)
 
Oops! Forgot I put everything on the other computer the other day.... and she's getting a virus scan as she's a dirty, dirty girl (or her browsing history is 

Here was an old pic of Goji Lights by Bodhi....Better than nothin I guess. Cheers mates!


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

nice beaver!


----------



## rasclot (May 11, 2014)

Here's ur smelly dog mate ended up pinky red!
Did I see u got the livers cut back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

Woah she's a pretty lady rasc lad! 

How's it smell? had a taster? Looks weighty too. Dish the dirt man haha

Yeah I got the livers back,


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 11, 2014)

good you should make some s1 of it and hook a brother up we could get a livers grow off thread going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

It needs something with structure putting to it IMO! Though I wouldn't change the high off it! it's a scroggers dream really vine like.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

Opening up a treat!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

Man


brek said:


> We do have Bear Grylls and he's known for being a total joke! He actually got caught being helicoptered out at night and sleeping in 5 star hotels, then going back in the morning to his "survival spot". What a wanker (did I do that right?
> 
> I know I'm late but where is the Good doctor going hiking? Up in the mountains that is my new favorite pastime. I'm obsessed with google earth and there are HUNDREDS of alpine lakes high in the mountains all around me. So I plot out the map/trail/hike, load up a few brewskis, PLENTY of herb and a sandwich or 2. Many times we will hike for 8 hours and not see another soul. Come across several black bears, coyotes and beaver
> 
> ...


 sounds like the dream man, fresh water and living off the grid, I'd love to live in a non cramped concrete country. 

Living in a barn sounds cool, are you sharing it with any animals?!? 

Been seeing a lot about ghoji lately seems a few heads have been impressed with it, know bhodi does good work tho, yours looks fine an dandy man. 

And yes, 'what a wanker' was played perfectly


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2014)

LMAO DST!!I think you have been hanging out with the girls behind the glass too much.

damn BUSHY that is a work of art. gawd dayum what a beauty! Bodhi gear is the chit mon!

Rasclot ur SMELLY dog is INCREDIBLE!

I LOVE your hash DON, very nice! I can see the trichomes glistening out the side cut. very nice.
 shure to be a mind melter. happy trails! have a wonderful week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

I sold a half of the shish and wished the guy only wanted a Q, it's incredibly tasty, I've a pal who does nothing but primo extract and without blowingy my trumpet he reckoned mine was the best he'd had, I was quite shocked at that.


----------



## rasclot (May 11, 2014)

She's still drying should b dry in a few days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2014)

Fizzy belter my man


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2014)

Just popped some xo blue pits lol. Got a few blue pit x livers to try too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2014)

Woot woot! Exo x BP sounds like it's gonna be lush!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2014)

Howdy, Ive been busy getting the new tent up and sorted, its took me all weekend as every morning ive had a j from that dog and its kept me in the chair wanting to do nothing but EAT. Did you find that ith it at all ? Very tasty, it was a real treat not too unlike the sweet Fireball's. ( did you get a fem btw ) Mine's still way to small to try them but i have been looking about on info on the 3 headed dog and came across some interesting info. There's alot on it, this was one that stuck out...http://billybudd.zappersoftware.com/polyploidy.html

The list of common trait's are bang on with this one i have, almost them all!

Westy, they sound freakin Funky geez!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2014)

To be honest I smoked it yesterday and just put the j down half way I was mullered! I've gone back to cheese n psychosis, topped with nice flakes of hash on top now been baked for a good while.

Got one fem and two males with the firbies!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2014)

Haha, You can really catch a whiff of coffee after a fresh grind, how many week's was that to flower ?

1 out 3 is good man, you'll be chuffed thinking they were all dude's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2014)

Aye proper coffee smell to it, this one was just over 9. The longer more purple one is sweeter more diesel to it but needs like 10-11 for best, smells lush. 

And aye I'm glad of it lad! Hit the psycho with the FB jizz too


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2014)

Again, or is this the same branch lol, that'll be qrazy flav F.B x Psyco. 

Im at a loss as what to do with this new tent? Na fekkin bottom hole's for in-take or nothing man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2014)

Yeah just did a bit more of the branch and yeah I reckon the flavour will be corking tho I'm equally as interested in a keeper male for f2's 

Building a breeding box for just making pips


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 12, 2014)

i just built my breeding box 24in deep X 34 in long X 49 in tall also built a new veg cab on top of the old one. i am moving the veg to the new one and flowering under leds in the old one. have a lot of new space and can add one more veg cab as soon as i can it is going on top of the breeding cab for a total of 6 cabs. may have to talk abou some of those ph X fbsmoked some bp and it was almost a copy of cof's bx1 dog i smoked and will be pulling a more livers heavy pheno in a couple days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2014)

I'm looking at 2ft wide 3ft long and 5'6 tall. it's going to have a cool hooded CFL in there for the time being then i'll switch it over to a 600 HPS.

I want the psycho x FB to be at least F2 before peeps get testers but shure man!

had a bad day cycling today got 1.3 mile down a huge hill then blew a back tyre and had to walk it home as my pump was knackered. bad times lol.

late night pr0n

amaryllis/   psychosis/doggy nug


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2014)

i got loose with the FB pollen and got my all my alligator kushs, so we are going to have some Gator Balls beans coming. hell i think it is gator season here in a week or so i may have to get some alligator balls, or some tail meat and cook it


----------



## DST (May 15, 2014)

is that the cross of doggy and psychosis mate? when you pull that out the bag?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

Gaterballs sounds kool dr! Or Cayman kahones lol

No dst the plant is cosis the bug is dog, just wanted to take some pics as I'd bought a new charger, old one was 'tidied' up somewhere .....

You wait though it is coming!


----------



## DST (May 15, 2014)

ah, gottcha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

well excited to get building this new cab today, muchos fun will be had. It's just after 9, i've done a load of washing, done the slow cooker prep for beef tagine. Watered the girls. 

off to garage to see about shortening my bike chain, thing weighs a ton and strapped round the frame i can't get my legs round the centre tube ffs lol. probs gonna need a new innertube too.

anyway enough blather:

dog#1 / dog#2 /  
can't for the life of me remember which mother i kept lol...

Fireballs is quick draw McGraw with the pistils

 
3 livers just doing their thang
 

root pr0n ?

pot noodle pot bubbler with a psychosis in it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

no idea why the last pic doubled up !?


----------



## DST (May 15, 2014)

because 1 pic was not enough!! All looking dandy man. Long chains FTW! You need em here to get round the various things that bikes need to be locked too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

I know, i decided i'm going to get a decent padlock and have two chains one at 3 or 4 links and then use the rest to lock up the garage ones.

cheers btw.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

So I enlisted a mate who's handy and I fed him in return I've skinned it badly as you can see the door needed patching but it'll be duct taped tomorrow, got a cfl think 250 to go in or veg with the 600 lol might get a bit hot...

Got major sorting and chucking to do to make it fit .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

Bottom will get a viscreen lining tomorrow too.


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2014)

I love that cloner! I need to make one of these! Any pics of how you made it?


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2014)

Is it just pure water or do you add anything?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

hahah Mo it's a pot noodle tub, black taped round, the lid is the bottom off a plastic mushroom tub cut into a disk with a inch square holder for my dish scourer cube sit in water wicking snip holder. other stuffs simple. tiniest pump and airstone and just plain water. though i've been giving her feed now she's getting bigger, need a couple clones off her.

The other bought one, i took the dome off for a few hours and none of them wilted barring one or two so hoping they're good. i'm deffo going back to peat pucks tho least then you can see root and know when things are rockin.

cheers!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 16, 2014)

Here it is at last
" Scottie Dog "
 
It was done in a small pot of soil, but now we know its the same plant the clone are in fella and hopefully get her going again SOON!


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2014)

What is a pot noodle tub if I may ask? Sounds intriguing!


----------



## DST (May 16, 2014)

or a more traditional one>>


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2014)

Thought so! We call them Cup of Noodles here


----------



## colocowboy (May 16, 2014)

Those flavors look more appetizing though. Ah ramen!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

lol the sustenance of many a student ! the humble pot noodle. but yeah basically ramen.

got tonsillitis, it's frigging knacking me, might have to get some antibiotics, this is like the third time this year. i'll be better by the time i get an appointment though i know it....

hoiw did you get shot of yours DST?


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2014)

Get some zinc lozenges. Fix it in a day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Get some zinc lozenges. Fix it in a day.


my mom loves them i can't get past the tasteI don't take crap and let my body do the work. i also don't get sick much anymore. as a kid i had that crap so much they almost took them out. they did take out my adenoids and put tubes in my ears.


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

I got a prescription from the Docs over email for antibiotics, was gone in 5 days. My Doc over here said a while back if you get it more than 2 times in a year as an adult they tend to remove the tonsils.


----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2014)

I had mine removed when I was 17...had a least one case a year until then. I enjoyed eating ice cream for three days.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

great... 

i'll try and get zinc tabs or actually i think i'll have a couple of berocca.they've usually got 3 zillion % of everything your body needs or some shiz...

got shit loads of jobs to do today too. got my gaffer tape for the box and viscreen to do the bottom, then comes the fun part. trying to get it in the room with everything else lol thankfully it's not heavy.

gonna have to bin loads of gear. massive tidy up n stuff. 

first thing in the new veg box will be the deep blues this mornin...

have a great weekend peeps


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

good luck with vitamin tablets to get rid of strep, personally I would be at the Docs but that's me, can you not get an emergency appointment?

have fun with the gaffer tape lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I had mine removed when I was 17...had a least one case a year until then. I enjoyed eating ice cream for three days.
> 
> 
> cof


i can barely drink luke warm tea. which for me is a real PITA i love a morning brew!

i'm trying to lose a bit of beef at the moment. started cycling this week with disastrous consequence but i'm ll good now... got my racer to put together later, can't wait to get that out on the road.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2014)

get better man. i fell your pain on getting shit to fit. i built my box and have to take it apart to get it in, and i have been a lazy ass. when i get my new camera i will do a tour hd video and you will see how much of my space it have used


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

DST said:


> good luck with vitamin tablets to get rid of strep, personally I would be at the Docs but that's me, can you not get an emergency appointment?
> 
> have fun with the gaffer tape lad


my quacks a right fanny mate. have to ring up at half 8 and see if he has an appointment and just pot luck with the others all calling at half 8 or wait a week or more for his next free slot.

and it's the hottest day of the year apparently, not wasting it sitting in a walk in clinic!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> get better man. i fell your pain on getting shit to fit. i built my box and have to take it apart to get it in, and i have been a lazy ass. when i get my new camera i will do a tour hd video and you will see how much of my space it have used


thankfully i measured up and made damn sure it'll fit the space and go through the door! lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2014)

i only have 16 inchs


Don Gin and Ton said:


> thankfully i measured up and made damn sure it'll fit the space and go through the door! lol


i only have 16 inches between my veg and flower box to get in the corner of the room. it will look like down town in there when i get done


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my quacks a right fanny mate. have to ring up at half 8 and see if he has an appointment and just pot luck with the others all calling at half 8 or wait a week or more for his next free slot.
> 
> and it's the hottest day of the year apparently, not wasting it sitting in a walk in clinic!


I guess I pay 170 euro a month health fees for something, lol....Ultrascan in 3 days, scripts over the t'internet and such. I think I would still be down the clinic, fallacy of composition and all that!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i only have 16 inchs
> 
> i only have 16 inches between my veg and flower box to get in the corner of the room. it will look like down town in there when i get done


Only 16 inches he told her! Hahaha! Is there an anonymous video hosting service? If so I'll show you how much space I've got lol tarsus is not the word.


DST said:


> I guess I pay 170 euro a month health fees for something, lol....Ultrascan in 3 days, scripts over the t'internet and such. I think I would still be down the clinic, fallacy of composition and all that!


Was in and out in 15 mins reckons it's a viral infection nothing for it but paracetamol / ibuprofen and plenty liquids. Mind it's taking the piss having to eat a numbing lozenge just to be able to drink a luke warm cuppa.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 17, 2014)

Got to say im liking the Pot Noodle bubbler and the scouring pat is killer haha, ive often thought of cloning in a piece of sponge.
Alot of health nasty's around here, im still stuck with the same cold ive had for around a month. It almost feel's like its gone, then Wham! wake up choked coughing up nasty lumps of phlegm ect.
Feeling no three bad today though, got 2 different bit of very nice/STRONG Dog, and some stinky/sticky bubble shish. Not had a fab Weekend like this for longer than i care to remember !

Get well soon folk's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

Get on it son! Enjoy the woof woof, my throats fucked can't even drink coke without feeling like I'm gargling gravel ffs still off for a jar then cycling 7 mile yem.

Have a good one all!


----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2014)

I've read some pretty good horror stories of your NHS and sometimes the cure is worse than the illness. You have to get better to die, mindset.
I hope you get to feeling better.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> I've read some pretty good horror stories of your NHS and sometimes the cure is worse than the illness. You have to get better to die, mindset.
> I hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> 
> cof


get used to it here too. socialized medicine is what we have now.


----------



## budbro18 (May 17, 2014)

I heard there was this chat roulette site for smokers so no one ever has to smoke alone again. smoke roulette! hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

Just cycled 7 mile in the sun with a buckled back wheel, had to take the brake off completely and could still only do half speed with the tyre chafing the frame, took just over an hour. I'm cream crackered.


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2014)

Ive been oot in the garden all day with the daughter, im thinking its beer oclock?


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

Hope you get better soon lad, at least you gave the quacks a try. If my Mum lived local she would have prescribed you some antibiotics, she always has every drug imaginable available, lol.

Having a beer maself Fred, a Zatte of course, slainte!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

I'm going to book n see my doc next week, which of course by then the yellow spots will have cleared up and he'll tell me to sod off empty handed.... 

out for drinks for the missus 30th tonight so am manning the fuck up and getting on with it. though i have to say i'm well sick of the taste of lozenges, ruins beer completely.


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2014)

Had two cans of redstripe and watched the fa cup final. Unlucky Hull>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2014)

Try the zinc - It will be gone in a day. Get Zicam brand if it is available there. Zinc blocks viruses from attaching to cells. It's science!


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2014)

This is what I use:

http://www.zicam.com/our_products/Quick_Dissolve/

Cured my daughter's Mono in one day! Kept my family from catching the Flu in one of the worst outbreaks in Colorado. We even visited a sick relative in a hospital full of coughing Flu victims. Use it whenever I go out in public (especially Christmas shopping).

Learned about this in my advanced virology class at UC Irvine pre-med. I can tell you more - PM me.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## colocowboy (May 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear your ill man, sounds like your prolly due for a procedure. I had it like every year on the day for several years, was just about to have the tonsils out then I used colloidal silver on the recommendation on a holistic herbalist. It went away in a couple days and I haven't had it since and that was near 20 years ago!


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

Did you feel a bit feminized Colo? sorry, couldn't resist.......tum te tum....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

thanks Mo, I'll hit holland and barett's n see if they have, christ knows they have every other kind of stuff like that, though i do have a bottle of colloidal silver but i kinda wanted to use it on plants not me lol

drunk me made as spliff and left half for me in the morning, drunk me packs like a 40 y/o woman's handbag, it may look nice n dainty but it's packing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

big day today, got the veg chamber installed, light hung and soon to be some babies under it. just wondering what the temps will be like its a balmy 28 up in the room! 

cream crackered now, got to fix my pushbike now then do a food shop. i just wanna lay out n bake in the sun.


----------



## colocowboy (May 18, 2014)

I have been a bit moody of late D 
I was thinking that usually if I mention colloidal silver most folks don't know what I'm talking about. Those who do have only heard that some people ingest too much (liters a day!) and permanently change their pigment to blue. I think it's interesting that it's the most effective natural antibiotic/antibacterial/antiviral and has even been known to kill cancer and AIDS in the laboratory! It's cheap and easy to make and unless abused is completely benign and harmless to the body, big pharma can't get rich on it so it enjoys countless attacks by establishment medicine. Such is life eh?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

yeah you can get elastoplasts with silver in them these days! and yeah they do cost! how much is the recommended drinkable amount?! turning blue doesn't sound great lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

got my cloning mojo back finally!!!
new veg box which i could actually flower/breed in. oh what a luxury instead of having to dust a branch here n there lol.

  
 this psycho's right preggers! 
dog fattening up


----------



## colocowboy (May 18, 2014)

I think you can take quite a bit without issue, the last time I saw a story of someone who had turned into a smurf had been drinking a liter of 450ppm solution a day as a "maintenance" dosage! I only use it when I need it personally and to the tune of a couple drops under the tongue 3 times a day (internal dose) with a spritz or two of it on the affected area a couple times a day. It's good for any type of infection. Oh, I use pure colloidal silver in that there are no other additives at a concentration of 125-250 ppm.

**It only does the pigment thing when really being abused heavily and unnecessarily, additionally there have been no other side effects associated with those who have done this to themselves. It's kind of like those rare people that turn orange from overdoing the carrots.

Wow with the frost on those two!!


----------



## DST (May 18, 2014)

Get in, Donald, congrats on the preggers psycho, glad that fairy dust worked out in the end. Should be a real interesting one (say's he who has never even smoked cosis), bagsy bagsy bagsy some


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

Cheers for the info cowboy, I'm going to look into a kit to make my own up, I've still got the bottle from dst. 

Does it have a use by date?! 

Cheers d, i can't wait to see how that turns out, thinking about doing it both ways. Back cross to the cosis and the fireballs, I'll see the fairy for you Cosis is right up your straat

That vids mad westy, smurf Look ain't exactly in eh!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2014)

nice work on that cab. Im lovin your carpentry skillz and your little dishwashing sponge is fuckin BOMB mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

Lol the building bit I ain't gonna lie, I enlisted a helper who builds sets for theatres! 

Yeah those little sponges are working out just fine, thankfully my rotations going to have a long spell with nothing coming out.

Just had a two types of hash bong with a dab of bho on top, now devouring a tub of cheesecake ice cream!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2014)

well summer is finally here, i've switched to lights on at night. new veg cab was sitting at 29.8 this morning after 18 hours, so the yins are now in with the other for the time being. think it might be time to look at an AC unit. 

anyone got any good links for decent units?


----------



## DST (May 19, 2014)

That's nothing compared to the temps in the tent doon button ben....I think something was blocking the outlet as it had gone up to 34. Room was roasting. I think I managed to clear the blockage but I am still not happy with the outlet as it goes to a window (not ideal I know, but the window looks onto the back of a large commercial building and that's quite high for chopper activity to be snooping as well). However the outlet is still only blowing underneath the crack in the window, and on the other window of the double there are two ducts sucking air in. I personally think there's air getting back in but my friend is not keen on me making a hole in his cupboard through to his airing cupboard (it's literally a thin bit of partition) which would be ideal as the air flow would then be going out th eother side of the room and only sucking in fresh air from the open window. A lot less jailbait in my eyes but you got to deal with what's given to you......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2014)

aye that's it man gotta play the cards you're dealt. i had to file a hole through an airbrick which is going to look well dodge when i tear down and move out eh! 

i'm livid, my quacks have no appointments for a week and a half i have to phone up at half 8 with every other poor fucker and hope for a cancellation. which is excellent timing for me getting to work. checked with a doc nearer me and it's about 3 weeks wait to get registered. how the fuck does it take that long to transfer. everything's online!? 

and to top it off the cheapo Filipino's my work hired to develop the site have changed loads of it and fucked it over the weekend. it's complaint tastic here today. folks wanting money back and cancelling. 

vent over lol sorry bad pun D...


----------



## DST (May 19, 2014)

offshoring can be a real ballache.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 19, 2014)

hey sweetie, my portable air conditioner is terrific. Soleus Air 14000 btus... fits with exhaust and intake ducting with all the fittings into vertical or horizontal windows. Its very powerful and has done me right here in the desert . too bad shippin would cost an arm and leg or id send it to you cuz I wont need it in WashingtonState. oh btw.. a late big Congratuations on your big win in Spain. just came across a post about it. your makin quite a name for yourself DGT. well played. keep up the nice work.. I m lookin forward to seeing you on the high times cover one day. take care and ill catch up with you after I get back from Utah. later.. peace out DAT


----------



## HydroGp (May 20, 2014)

But DGT is not Paul?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey sweetie, my portable air conditioner is terrific. Soleus Air 14000 btus... fits with exhaust and intake ducting with all the fittings into vertical or horizontal windows. Its very powerful and has done me right here in the desert . too bad shippin would cost an arm and leg or id send it to you cuz I wont need it in WashingtonState. oh btw.. a late big Congratuations on your big win in Spain. just came across a post about it. your makin quite a name for yourself DGT. well played. keep up the nice work.. I m lookin forward to seeing you on the high times cover one day. take care and ill catch up with you after I get back from Utah. later.. peace out DAT


Looks exactly what i need really but alas it would be a dead give away as my grow room face out onto the street. seriously sucks. but thankfully the sun gods must have been keeping an eye on me. i switched to night time lights on yesterday as it was a scorcher (for here at least lol) and this morning, overcast and 53F...

yeah the win at the cup in tenerife was cool, lol we didn't even know we'd won til we heard them say breeders boutique as they read the results in espanol lol

enjoy Utah, i'll look forward to awesome pics!


HydroGp said:


> But DGT is not Paul?


i am not the droid you are looking for...


----------



## HydroGp (May 20, 2014)

Argh Jedi.
Moving on then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

feel more like a tuscan raider today tbh. could really do with some R&R but bills gotta get paid and scratch made so to the hustle i go. fuck it i think i might take some pics. i think i may have written the dates wrong on my psyhcosis as she's looking ready but hasn't quite swelled to what i'd hoped so i'm going to maybe take the tops and leave the rest a week more. idk.


----------



## HydroGp (May 20, 2014)

pics pics. Rough weekend? As long as its only dates. I found a lemon skunk cut named bubba kush glad it is so easy to spot the lemon.
Sittin here with a runnin eye all red and in pain. I wanted to give the chainsaw a service. So i started of with blasting it with my compressor to get saw dust out. It did go out. Straight into my left eye.. Damn it.. 15mins ago i hope i can "cry" it all out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

naa not really rough or heavy though i was drinking fri and sat evening not quite up to your party antics man! that sounded like some wild shit hahaha! just run down and drinking through is just setting recovery back though today's the first day I've managed to drink a cuppa that was more than tepid warmth so i must be on the mend. I'd put that down to yesterdays beer garden sun and the Kernel IPA

ouch! pink eye for the rest of the day man. no beauno man. eye's are funny things. ever have a fly or anything go into your eye then when you pull the lid up it slips behind the eye and is gone forever. to be absorbed by ????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

cosis
  

fireballs:


----------



## HydroGp (May 20, 2014)

Haha yeah. Shiit that fly thing is so annoying! And you just made it very creepy with the absorbing eye 
Still feeling the toll it is having the body go into overdrive  But it was pretty epic.. Dont know what the hell im gonna do im really in for it in 9 months when i turn 30.. Bah lets not talk about it and hope no one remembers.. 
Lovely plants. I think im gonna go sleep a bit in the sun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

i cracked and bruised my ribs on my 30th birthday after drinking waaay too much in a bar in tunisia after watching my footy team get destroyed. took fucking months to heal. 

enjoy the sunshine man!


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2014)

and you thought it is bad now.......

* Two-week wait to see a GP will become the norm by next year, doctors warn *
   A poll conducted by the GP magazine Pulse revealed 40 per cent of doctors believe the average waiting time for an appointment will exceed two weeks by next April


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

well i'll tell you a small tale here cof. I have managed to change my doctor and get an appointment within 3 days. i went and registered in the predominantly white area i live in now instead of the now over run migrant area i used to live in literally 2 miles up the road. sad but true.


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2014)

that speaks volumns of the NHS. Thanks to obamacare, that's where we are headed.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

go private ASAP. we've had a public health care system for years and the system was working fine until the floodgates opened for every health treatment tourist from the EU. now we've got the next generation to tend to. honestly the waiting room at my last place was 90% migrant. The system is going into breakdown. 

thing is you say that statement with an inflection in your voice you're a racist. not a realist.


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2014)

the thought police are trying to take over to prevent us from voicing our opinion.....it's time to fight back. to call evil good is wrong.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2014)

our island's a lost cause man. i want out as soon as i can. i'll miss the home toon badly but it's a cold rock in the sea this place! my gf working in melanoma ensures we'll be going somewhere they have a lot of sun.


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2014)

it's not just your island, but the whole world. Unless there are some radical changes, there isn't much time left.


cof


----------



## budbro18 (May 21, 2014)

Yeah this whole worlds goin down the drain. Gotta get money out of politics so we can get solid reps/senators in position and eventually a president chosen by the people for the people. Not just the person who has the best/most money for his/her campaign and whos the best at pulling up dirty info on their opposition. 

I know its a lil different for those over the pond but its happening all over the world not just the US.

Especially this net neutrality shit theyre tryin to reconfigure.


----------



## colocowboy (May 21, 2014)

I can't help but pitch in here, while the world may be going to hell in a hand basket I'm dubious that its from socialized medicine. On that note, why the hell did they open it up to the whole EU, that seems like a bad idea all around. As for our system, it isn't socialized it is still firmly run by private insurance, private hospitals, and private doctors. Subsidizing the insurance market is a giveaway to the insurance companies who are getting rich off of providing a miniscule percentage of your medical expenses unless you have need of a major procedure (till you hit your limit and they kick you out). Really the only part of our system that is socialized is the VA which is corrupt at the bones with contract giveaways. Basically our system is a capitalist medical system which is fundamentally at odds with itself since the share holder and stake holder are not the same individual. So the insurance mechanism is absorbing the vast majority of revenues, Doctors are getting paid less, and the consumer of medical services is paying their way still and not assured of getting the most for their effort! Meanwhile there is an investment tool that is making obscene profits off woes of people. 
There hasn't been a mechanism to unify treatments nor has there been a structure to keep costs even close to relative either so in our free market system you can't even count on paying for the best service or treatment. The AMA was one of the first lobbies but have been surpassed by the insurance and pharma lobby, unfortunately the only thing that these powers that control our system have in common is that it's in their best interest that people stay in need of their services, just as they're offered.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

no it's not just socialised medicine for sure! that's the EU for you man. let the borders open, surely nothing can go wrong right?!? WRONG...

today's voting day in the uk local and EU. i voted UKIP. shame they get such bad press but so do all politicians (mostly rightly so tbf) 

obamacare was so poorly rolled out it was laughable. it's like trying to reverse your gun laws now everyone has them. futile. give everyone free health care the masses cry. they haven't worked for it before and won't in future. then in 5 years someone's going to realise the books don't balance and the world's largest economy will take a nosedive again and the ripple will travel far. 

anyway. lets get back to plant talk! this shit depresses me.

looks like i may have to leave my girls for a week, while i do Rome. not sure whether to take them early and let them hang til their bone dry or let my pal caretake the drying. actually i know that's not happening lol. they can go another week with him watering, trust me to leave in a heatwave.


----------



## budbro18 (May 22, 2014)

Last piece, were already crippled because the banks gambled with our money, lost, then got bailed out because theyre too big to fail, and went right back to doing the same thing. We need money out of politics so people cant pay the supreme court to rule in favor of their twisted ass laws/regulations theyre trying to get passed.. OK thats all. 

Hope all the girls survive! At least youre close to harvest so you wont lose too much if he somehow fucks up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

money is quite usually the root of most evils.

they'll be fine with him just popping in to water..... hopefully, and if not they dry out and i chop when i get back they'll dry in 2 days instead of 5-6. no biggy it's my veggers i can;t have fooked!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 22, 2014)

hope they make it. i have 10 days in july i am going to Florida and have a buddy to watch them. he dose pretty good in his flower and veggy gardens so i should be good. he will come by friday to start training.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2014)

wifes folks are in Rome at the minute...is it business or pleasure lad?


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2014)

LA Confidential dreamland for me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> hope they make it. i have 10 days in july i am going to Florida and have a buddy to watch them. he dose pretty good in his flower and veggy gardens so i should be good. he will come by friday to start training.


ah he'll be fine, he has been previous times he's babysat! thankfully my pal grows so he needs no training. hope your man does a good job Dr


DST said:


> wifes folks are in Rome at the minute...is it business or pleasure lad?


oooh kinda both. it's my gf's uni course leaders wedding do we're attending, black tie no less... and as it was my ladies 30th this month we thought we'd have a week there after to chillax and see Roma. i'm already seeing gelato in my dreams. sod the colosseum haha.

i took some cosis down last night too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> LA Confidential dreamland for me!


lol you thinking your in the watchya smoking thread here lad?!?


----------



## DST (May 23, 2014)

guy who works for me spent some time in Rome, here's his recommendation for the best gelato...
*Giolitti*






Via degli Uffici del Vicario, 40,

Roma ‎

06 699 1243 

www.giolitti.it/


OH, AND REMEMBER I HAVE TO REMIND YOU WHEN YOU TAKE DOWN SOME COSIS, LOL - DULY REMINDED!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

ALL CLEAR AND UNDERSTOOD hahaaha ne bosh lad. and cheers for the hookup. is it bad i'm actually more looking forward to the cuisine than the architecture!?


----------



## DST (May 23, 2014)

I think you'll be impressed with the architecture no matter what....at least try and get to the Colosseum. Loved the Roman graffiti there as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

went to the tunisian one which was actually in better nick so that one got used in the film gladiator and wasn't that impressed. probably still go. think the missus just wants to wander and relax though so we'll see.

had some right drama in the birdy disneyland that is our neighbours back garden. two magpie's trying to do a young spuggy, all the other birds trying to fend them off the youngun till the missus went out and scared em. little hopped off into the scrub. today there's a kestrel hawk circling and it's like a ghost town lol. missus nerves are shot says it's like the Serengeti lmao. delicate soul my lass.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2014)

First time I heard the Toun being referred to as the Serengeti, lol. Just get on the scran then lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

up my end is pretty much countryside, i moved further and further out west. love a bit of wildlife. being raised in durham it's all round.


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2014)

Rome was awe inspiring. You can feel the history! Sidewalks are marble with a path worn in the stone. When you come out of the train station (coolest graffiti I have ever seen) there are a few giant stone blocks - the remains of a thick wall - surrounded by a chainlink fence. You immediately understand how old everything is.

The Vatican blew me away. The artistry in stone is unfathomable. One floor looked like lace and it was completely made out of marble. The giant metal skeleton with the gold cape was a trip! I can't imagine seeing that while medicated!


----------



## DST (May 24, 2014)

the queue for the Vatican blew me away, lol.....was worth the wait though.


----------



## Hemlock (May 25, 2014)

Last updated: May 25, 2014 2:24 pm

*Conservative party braced to lose ground to Ukip in EU elections*
Go Nigel Go

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/54fa2190-e3fe-11e3-8565-00144feabdc0.html#axzz32k6q12Me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2014)

Got em running scared after the recent local election!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

Fireballs. smells musky earthy like OG. not my favourite flavour but its covered in trichs.
 
3 Livers just starting to take off.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Looking good don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

cheers R3LAX

bit of dog porn.... errr plants named dog...


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2014)

nice one donny mate.


----------



## SupaM (May 28, 2014)

Definitely! I hope mine come close...ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

cheers lads, I'm toying with ditching the cut and starting over with the batch i got off cindy. or rather starting them and seeing what I get. that would make more sense eh. lol ffs heads up my arse of late.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

think i should have potted this on a long time back...
  had to cut a square out the net pot to get the ball of root through.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Is that from the noodle pot? I need to build some of those quick! Do you run any nutes in the water? How often do you change the water? How do you keep the water cool enough? Am I asking too many questions? hehe

Went to *Buds and Roses* yesterday and hung out with the crew. Hit *Delmonico's* on the way home and had Crab stuffed Lobster, Prime Rib, and 2 Chocolate Martinis. It was a good day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

hahah no that's an old brewing container foil tape wrapped to reflect the heat, it's only it's second voyage. the first occupant got PM bad so i had to ditch. as for keeping it cool long term i'm a little worried, it's in the flower room in the new box i built which as yet has no extraction or venting. hoping i'll just need the sitter to top off the tub while i'm away, it's got hydro nutes in i forget the brand.

dispensary and then a badass dinner. bravo Mo!


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Sorry Don, I wasn't very clear 

Did that plant come out of the noodle pot before it was planted in the hydro bucket? 

What do you do to make them so happy in the noodle pot? 

Yesterday was one of those magic days you just can't plan! Drove home on Sunset Blvd to Malibu and down the coast. Sunset twisted through the hills with pockets of mist in the lower valleys. When I got home I had a nice haul of goodies from the meeting of the farmers at B&R. Ate leftover Rib Eye and cheese bread for breakfast today. I am never going to lose this weight!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

hahahah my head wasn't clear either lol. yes it did come out the pot noodle cup.

nothing special i did to it man, just a small airstone tap water and time. added a little feed a week or two back and just kept topping up. i figure if i can keep it happy in a little pot i should be ok in bigger... famous last words.

sounds like a perfect day man. lobster and ribeye. with plenty nice smoke and a cruise home. it rained all day here and i got the bus. sucks. haha


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Bus and Rain sound good to me. Was the bus very full? 

You can still have the Martini!

We are getting the effects of a Mexican hurricane - hot and muggy.

I need to make some of those miracle cloners! I just need to find some British noodle pots - Curry flavor? hehe


----------



## colocowboy (May 28, 2014)

You can't get this mo?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 28, 2014)

you get your breeding cab finished don. i got mine in and am waiting on some leds to post to me and it will be rocking. plants are looking good m8


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2014)

Don - do you spray the bubble plant with any foliar nutes? Do you use 18/6 lighting?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 3, 2014)

LOL! im luving your blue green painted room and same color in the bucket.LOL. U really now how to grow some LOvely white roots. my O my.
how is Rome? did you go to St Peters Cathedral. That place is amazing. I will never forget entering that monstrosity and getting an overwhelming sense of shear amazemen I could not quite conceive that humans a very very long time ago could actually build such an enormous intricate perfect dwelling. and the massive sculptures up and down the isles were captivating to say the least. Take care mate... stay safe and have fun!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Bus and Rain sound good to me. Was the bus very full?
> You can still have the Martini!
> We are getting the effects of a Mexican hurricane - hot and muggy.
> I need to make some of those miracle cloners! I just need to find some British noodle pots - Curry flavor? hehe


rush hour bus is always full and hot n sweaty with condensation this time of year. sucks. and i'm out of gin and vermouth so no martini  my local has an excellent sour belriner weisse on at the moment i'm going to have a couple of those tomorrow! 

pot noodle pots FTW the filling mmmm maybe a 6 outta 10 at best.


Dr.D81 said:


> you get your breeding cab finished don. i got mine in and am waiting on some leds to post to me and it will be rocking. plants are looking good m8


well looking at the temp and how the occupant has grown, in a week i reckon it doesn't need the venting and fan. though we shall see when the temps rise lol if they ever do...



Mohican said:


> Don - do you spray the bubble plant with any foliar nutes? Do you use 18/6 lighting?


no i don't spray with anything in veg. she's listing a bit, i need to get some canes and a screen sorted though part of me is itching to just screen the whole cab and flip the bitch

in flower i spray with humboldt county snow storm formerly purple maxx


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOL! im luving your blue green painted room and same color in the bucket.LOL. U really now how to grow some LOvely white roots. my O my.
> how is Rome? did you go to St Peters Cathedral. That place is amazing. I will never forget entering that monstrosity and getting an overwhelming sense of shear amazemen I could not quite conceive that humans a very very long time ago could actually build such an enormous intricate perfect dwelling. and the massive sculptures up and down the isles were captivating to say the least. Take care mate... stay safe and have fun!


what up doc! lol the green bathroom was here when we got here. i personally don't care for it. I kinda have an aversion to painting and decorating a rented house especially when we're moving soon.

we didn't go inside the basilica sadly, we happened to decide to visit the vatican though and literally showed up 10 minutes before the pope addressed like 20 thousand people. totally lucky coincidence it was crazy. saw plenty other marvels though the pantheon is cool, the roof windows which allow light in on certain windows depending the time of year and just the churches in general were spectacular.

had an ace time, an expensive but ace time. the wedding we went to was brilliant. we arrived at 7 ate at 8 until midnight ffs i was stuffed. 7 courses ffs we were all joking about watching out for flying shirt buttons. food was incredible, the chef came out and did a little talk about how we were eating recipes out of the first ever cookbook something like 200BC. the soldiers were sometimes paid in salt as it was more expensive than gold at one point and apparently this is where the word salary comes from. 

I'll drop some pics in a bit but first an update


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2014)

sheet man you are so on top of your game right now. those frosty buds looks so fire.
Rome looked fuckin awesome. pictures were amazing!thanks for sharing them. it sounded like such a brilliant trip. I love Rome, all Italy is so fabulous and romantic. The architecture is mind blowing. I took a picture of some incredible roots I found in the wild cold stream we skinny dipped in down in the Grand Canyon. I knever seen any roots like these before. Have you?
bright red...they were submerssed growning in the water on the side of the stream just dangling in the water.. BEAUTIUS! and check this picture out of the cabin we stayed at.. one of those out of control squirrel chewed his way through the screen to get some food. and We met a hiker at Ribbon Falls who placed his back pack down for a minute to bath under the waterfall and when he got back .. a squirrel had eaten through his pack and taken away his fruit! lol ..
.good to have you back and killin it in your garden... laterz onz ambz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

Haha on my game I dunno I'm just having a good run for a change, bout time!

Rome was badass, I literally on spec googled craft beer and we found the coolest district in Rome, chilled out, cheaper and like proper picturesque Rome how you imagine it. 

Sound like some badass squirrels! Weird roots indeed! Stay up dr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2014)

my buddies casey colas!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

riding that train, high on cocaine..... casey jones you better! those are superbeasto!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow!

"Oh" He picks up Gideons Bible --
open at page one --
I "THINK" God "he" stole the handle and
the train "it" won't stop going --
no way to slow down.


How does it smell?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2014)

lOVE that pix of your pal! HA. its wicked. looks like the ceiling gonna fall on him. But he asked his GF to meet him at the delapotated construction site and when she arrives proposes to her on his knees with that massive beautiful bouquet of flowers.. !!now what girl could possibly say No to him! LOL!it just makes my heart melt...! have a fabulous simply fabulous weekend mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2014)

hahah think it was more of a CASE OF HURRY THE FUCK UP CASEY NEVERMIND SLOW DOWN LOL. oops. by my eye they needed a week to two more ( and a better trim but hey ho) but he needed them down so down they came. i got a nice oz out of it too. we've taken to just sorting each other between crops as we run on opposite schedules. doesn't flood the market and sees us through the famine lol.

and Doc that's the guys loft space, he's got twin 600's hooked up to his chimney. i'd kill to have that much light and an easy extraction. have a great weekend everyone! I've got a dog to trim and then i'm off to see a mate's drumming group do a set at a local free festival. hippies in the park smoking dem tweeds...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2014)

wasn't so bad the bippy fest, found a group pushing the council for proper cycle paths round the city so signed up with them. learnt a shit load about permaculture and picked up a baby sunflower plant for a couple of tokes off my hash joint. all in all a good afternoon out lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2014)

some garden shots

baby toms and the new sunflower on the right



the chilli's, going to have plenty this year lol...
 
Lupin

not sure what this one is

  

bumble bee doing it's thang.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2014)

Proper garden you got going there Don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks man, it's a lot of upkeep!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2014)

Tell me about it! I had to build a jail around mine just to keep the critters out. I love the flowers and the food though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2014)

oh gosh such a beautiful garden you have . The flowers are such sweet colours.That purple one is gorgeous. and the greens are so lush.Do you feed those flowers similar products that your feed your marijuana crop?
Have you had a chance to check out the movie.. The Wolf of Wallstreet staring Leonardo DeCaprio.? It is fabulous. Its so funny and outrageous. Leo deserves an Academy award for his amazing performace in it. I love the insane use of drugs and crazy wildness of it. The lude OD scene when Leo gets paralyzed but somehow manages his way home is Priceless. Best performance from him to date. lol. its super long but very very very entertaining.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Tell me about it! I had to build a jail around mine just to keep the critters out. I love the flowers and the food though


Man I know! homegrown tastes so much better. and of course feeding them mj food helps the flavour a whole bunch lol... I've been eyeing up my neighbours pond and thinking about doing some bubbleponic organic feed in it but i think i'll get caught hahahah 

this time next year i hope to have a 20ft poly tunnel and a section of the garden for growing my own hops! home brewed home grown beer! 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh gosh such a beautiful garden you have . The flowers are such sweet colours.That purple one is gorgeous. and the greens are so lush.Do you feed those flowers similar products that your feed your marijuana crop?
> Have you had a chance to check out the movie.. The Wolf of Wallstreet staring Leonardo DeCaprio.? It is fabulous. Its so funny and outrageous. Leo deserves an Academy award for his amazing performace in it. I love the insane use of drugs and crazy wildness of it. The lude OD scene when Leo gets paralyzed but somehow manages his way home is Priceless. Best performance from him to date. lol. its super long but very very very entertaining.


hey ambz,

thanks muchly, I actually do very little to the outdoors section other than weed it occasionally. no special feeds lol well i say that i put lawn feed down now and then butt as it's mostly moss under the patches of grass it makes no difference( it is super comfy to lie on though ahaha).

ambz I had to watch dallas buyers club to see how matthew mcconaughey got the best actor instead of the dicaprio quaaludes scene. that shit had me in tears for half an hour. and managed to get the lambo home without a scratch 

have you watched true detective with matthew mcconaughey in it yet? it's a brilliant detective show. very dark.

well i gotta bounce, cycling to work today, and popping to see a city bike someone's selling at uni for £48, looks brand new, a real bargain. I'm going to swap out the back wheel and make it into a lowrider!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2014)

according to the Daily Mail, you only have a 4 day work week

* Fridays? They're for the pub, say bosses: Growing number letting staff leave early if they make up time earlier in the week *
   An increasing number of companies and organisations are dealing with the famed ‘Friday feeling’ by giving employees Friday afternoons off 


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

lmao we finish at 4 anyway COF. sometimes earlier. fridays are always a dead time in the education market!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2014)

Hops would be fun! I read some time ago that it could be crossed with mj, or grafted, such that it could produce thc. Homegrown homebrew is awesome, cheers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2014)

well it's the same genus but i don't know how well it'd work. can you imagine dog kush homebrew. belgian style tripel! cheers indeed!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2014)

It also makes weed that doesn't have any THC!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2014)

I wonder why, I'll deffo try and spluff some hops.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 10, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> Hops would be fun! I read some time ago that it could be crossed with mj, or grafted, such that it could produce thc. Homegrown homebrew is awesome, cheers!


Me and my friend wanted to grow hops this year. Probably wont get around to it til next year. Gotta look up the strain hed want. Hes the brew master im the grow master but he knows how to grow too. Thatd be awesome to combine it. Ive heard theyre related. You can actually make hash some of the same ways you do out of buds and get a hop concentrate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

seriously?! I need to know how to do this. any links or more info on the method. I'm assuming dry sift style methods over say running butane through it hahahaha.

I want a citra cut but it's never gonna happen, i hate how they've made them proprietary, monopolising the good stuff.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2014)

do you mean citral don? Thats lovely weed, we used to have a cut years and years ago. twas from greenhoosesheds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

nah man, i've heard of it though, i was meaning hops for beer 

*Citra brand HBC 394 cv[edit]*
Citra Brand is a registered trademark used with HBC 394 cv special aroma hop variety developed by the Hop Breeding Company (a joint venture between John I. Haas, Inc. and Select Botanicals Group, LLC). It was released in 2007. Citra Brand hops have fairly high alpha acids and total oil contents with a low percentage of cohumulone content. Citra Brand hops imparts interesting citrus and tropical fruit characters to beer.

pisses me off you can't buy a cutting they've trademarked a plant ffs.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2014)

OH lol, bastads. so what ya gotta do is find a cut of your own to p[lay with. Something similar if thats possible?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

there's crosses that are close but that's like buying GHS exo man.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 11, 2014)

Lemme get a LB of your finest hops my good man. hahaha

Yeah thats the hardest part about it is finding seeds that are good but not TM/CR

As for the extract you could probably use whatever you want. Not sure if bubble hash would work but dry sift, and any solvent extraction would work be it butane or etoh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2014)

my birdie broke into my marijuana seed collection and ate all the dog Kush seeds.

nah pal. I adent seen the True Detective with m. mc yet mate, but really want to now, thanks!!
Im really keen on u starting the Dog brew. another amazing BB product, your company is very cutting edge!!! I would like to try it to.
DId you see the movie "HER" yet. its quite disturbing. but an absolutely BRilliant movie! really make you think about how technology will future and how creepy advancing technology really is.
Scarlett Johansson's voice is so mesmerizing. Do you think that there are OS personalities on rollitup? Hey you take care buddy over the pond and ill catch up with ya later. ambsx


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Lemme get a LB of your finest hops my good man. hahaha
> 
> Yeah thats the hardest part about it is finding seeds that are good but not TM/CR
> 
> As for the extract you could probably use whatever you want. Not sure if bubble hash would work but dry sift, and any solvent extraction would work be it butane or etoh



hahaha looks like mexi brick shwag lol. I don't think i want to be putting butane through hops tbh it must taint the taste surely?! lol imagine purging a sack of hops.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my birdie broke into my marijuana seed collection and ate all the dog Kush seeds.
> View attachment 3177140
> nah pal. I adent seen the True Detective with m. mc yet mate, but really want to now, thanks!!
> Im really keen on u starting the Dog brew. another amazing BB product, your company is very cutting edge!!! I would like to try it to.
> ...


I've seen a relative of that bird before!!!!





sadly after a bit of research it's not possible to crossbreed weed and hops, though you can graft one plant to the other!? 

true detective is awesome but pretty grim. and yeah Me and my GF watched about 70% of the 'HER' film. we could tell it was going to have a sad ending and turned it off! interesting concept though. AI that good scares me. unmanned drones will be next! tin foil hats at the ready people!!! 

you take care too ambz!



it seems our auto email system has gone nuts at work and sent a ton of folks emails saying they owe £0.00 and have done for 954 days! some really happy people been calling hahahaha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 12, 2014)

Woof Woof
 
Another
 
 

Ive got a couple smaller Dog's 2 different, and another couple idk's as the seed's got mixed up! Get Pic's when they look a bit better pRon wise lol

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2014)

Looking good cindy, how they funking? 

Think I'll be flowering my mother out in a a wee while ( once the snips have taken ) still fancy doing a hunt through the pops you sent me too. I need a warehouse.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 13, 2014)

Everything Schweeeeeeeet pal, the Dog is on fire looking way ahead of the pack and back to her old self ! The other's are just starting to get their funk on 
But give me the head's up on your Dog before you flower the mother off, we'll get the swap done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

got your choccy underway lad. and speaking of fire, it looks like my fireballs has done an Icarus, still got 4 weeks left so should pull round but i could kick myself.

DWC psycho is looking good, dog mother is about to get upcanned and put in with her to train before flip. 
       
hats off to the man Gen, this one's a cracker


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

he flew too close to the sun?!?!

nice frost don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

aye think it was while i was away. 

cheers


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

i had a smilar problem on my big blue pit, must have lost over an oz in two large colas that got singed, i chopped them off and underneath has gone crazy.

is fireballs available yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

it's going out as freebies for the first X amount of orders with the BB 50% Sale, the F2's are looking so uniform F3's may not even be necessary lol 

so do you reckon i should cut out the burnt bits and see if underneath grows? it doesn't appear to be where it's scorched.


----------



## ghb (Jun 13, 2014)

up to you lad, i just hate having dead matter attached to the plant incase it starts to mould, i actually cut off a lot of healthy material that was around it too and it wasn't even as bad as yours.

i am maybe being paranoid because i only go to the grow once or twice a week and mould can develop fast when it takes hold.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 13, 2014)

Some of my talle DOGs just keep on growing into the light as well. Luckilly LEDs arent so hot so they only got bleached vs bleached and burnt. One of my phenos keeps throwin a 2-3 bud top on one of its branches every time and ive cloned it 3 times so far. Kind of a weird trait at first i thought it was because the bud grew into the light and got bleached so the 2 buds below it grew up but thats not the case it must be genetic because this round ive kept the LEDs right where i need to and the same thing is happening. 

Ill throw up some pictures if i find em.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 13, 2014)

This is the first DOG from seed. The 3 headed DOG if you will.







Ill snap a shot of the same pheno in flower now. I think the top is only doing a 2 headed DOG but still some weird genetics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

CERBERUS!!! I likes it loll even looks like it's guarding the gates of hell with that red glow in the background


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 13, 2014)

hahaha hell yeah Don especially with the dark ass leaves the DOGs have. Very evil looking. 

That is my tall keeper as i call her. I have a super short, no stretch, frost covered, stacked buds pheno that will be my main grower but this tall ones taste and frosty-ness are on point and it is stacked like the short one just stretches like a bitch and gets floppy towards the end.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got your choccy underway lad. and speaking of fire, it looks like my fireballs has done an Icarus, still got 4 weeks left so should pull round but i could kick myself.
> 
> DWC psycho is looking good, dog mother is about to get upcanned and put in with her to train before flip.
> View attachment 3178526 View attachment 3178527 View attachment 3178528 View attachment 3178529 View attachment 3178530 View attachment 3178531 View attachment 3178532
> hats off to the man Gen, this one's a cracker


looking fire man! G and d did great mine are frosty as hell too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's going out as freebies for the first X amount of orders with the BB 50% Sale, the F2's are looking so uniform F3's may not even be necessary lol
> 
> so do you reckon i should cut out the burnt bits and see if underneath grows? it doesn't appear to be where it's scorched.


f3 will be done as soon as i get a wild hair in my butt and cut the #4 down


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got your choccy underway lad. and speaking of fire, it looks like my fireballs has done an Icarus, still got 4 weeks left so should pull round but i could kick myself.
> 
> DWC psycho is looking good, dog mother is about to get upcanned and put in with her to train before flip.
> View attachment 3178526 View attachment 3178527 View attachment 3178528 View attachment 3178529 View attachment 3178530 View attachment 3178531 View attachment 3178532
> hats off to the man Gen, this one's a cracker


You got snip's of that F.B ? I got a male, same with the Plat Fire  These F.B x Psycosis should be something hoping i catch a fe-male out the 2 pip's!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 13, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> This is the first DOG from seed. The 3 headed DOG if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see my 3 headed Dog lol, didnt know you had one also, mines went on to grow out o.k


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> You got snip's of that F.B ? I got a male, same with the Plat Fire  These F.B x Psycosis should be something hoping i catch a fe-male out the 2 pip's!


P F pollen would be nice to have.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> You got snip's of that F.B ? I got a male, same with the Plat Fire  These F.B x Psycosis should be something hoping i catch a fe-male out the 2 pip's!


Yeah I got a male and pollen of the original & a few snips of the FB female I'm flowering out now. The veg shot that was up before the far right pic was the male I'm just chopping bits off it now n then and picking when sacks appear.

You keeping the plat fire male? Can you isolate it n collect spunk ?

HST'd dog momma

scuse the shit phone pic.


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 13, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Did you see my 3 headed Dog lol, didnt know you had one also, mines went on to grow out o.k


I think i remember you mentioning it when i first got the DOG seeds. haha yeah i figured it would clone out because it was the tallest cola and it hit the light and got bleached. But no about 3 weeks ago i noticed i had a double headed DOG thats the same pheno as the 3 headed so it might just be genetic for me. haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

deffo needs to be called the Cerberus cut if it's not cloning out bro!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 14, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah I got a male and pollen of the original & a few snips of the FB female I'm flowering out now. The veg shot that was up before the far right pic was the male I'm just chopping bits off it now n then and picking when sacks appear.
> 
> You keeping the plat fire male? Can you isolate it n collect spunk ?
> 
> ...


Ach i couldn't put it anywhere man! The Fireball's male looked and smelled good, i would have loved to have been able to, you have me thinkink now, but even the Fem's i got atm would have been too far on by the time they produced good pollen. ( well i do have a younger Dog :-/
Going to get a suitable stud out these lot and hit my dog when i get the chance, ive got one un identified fe-male going that might be a Platinum Fire, i'll get a snap up.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 14, 2014)

In fact my pal has a F.B and a Platinum Fire going atm, when i see him i'll find out what they sexed like, wish we could have done something together to have kept they male's there now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

Sod's law mate always happens when you want a bloke you get all lasses n vice versa eh!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 14, 2014)

I done no bad with the Fem/Male ratio on the other's, 3 out of 4 but was really hoping for one of they other's to be Fem. Ive still got a couple more pip's to try again and waiting to hear about another Fireballs and either Plat Fire or a Sweet Stomper, finger's crossed!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2014)

think i should have potted these on midweek?! lol


----------



## SupaM (Jun 16, 2014)

Definitely!


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a nice male FB


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

shuper lekker yesh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

my female cut is starting to pack at week5, i'm so pisssed off with myself over burning two colas. after seeing the others fill in and them have a bald patch.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd rather have receding than a bald patch, lol. Interested to see if there is much difference in taste/smell etc from the ones I ran. You got pictures of them lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

i had, but the card readers having an eppy so no.


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2014)

i got 3 fb's about 3 weeks from seed, not quite ready to sex jus yet lol. Is there anything i should be loooking oot for?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

best off asking Gen matey or D. but tbh they are so uniform it's only the smell that gives the leaning away as far as i can tell. and mine changed from earthy kush to sweeter cherry tones at 3-4 weeks in lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

Memory cards cattled, so phone pics for a while, get this the cam is like 10 years old and new XD cards can be mental pricey like 150 quid, like 6 times the cameras value, wtf is it made of platinum!?

Anyway yellow phone pics


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2014)

DST said:


> I have a nice male FB


i have two saved and f3 beans done


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2014)

DST said:


> I have a nice male FB


i have two saved and f3 beans done


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2014)

Are their baws as shiney as this though???



peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2014)

definite stud that like(no homo yo! lol). I should get my bloke flowered out and see what he's like.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think i should have potted these on midweek?! lolView attachment 3180795


I see what you mean by leaving them until the shell come's of Haha

My 2 bob's , ive 2 F.B x Psycosis and hear the stud was a frosty stinky mf = Dank Funk


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2014)

no purple flower but yea #2 like that and #8 is more on the lanky side but bigger flower clusters on it D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

the FB lady I have! man she's got trichs like lamp posts. 
  
Livers is a couple weeks behind and from my calc's this is actually end of 6 going into 7 for the FB.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

it's right pissing me off the phone pics, she's so frosty and unless i hald my hand perfectly still while leaning in the tent with one hand then try and prss the button with my aaagaggahagahhagh fuck it i'm buying a new xD Card


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)

Flipped momma dog. 

Checking the FB it looks near done. Going to take it this week.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 22, 2014)

Howdy ho!


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 22, 2014)

Those are looking frosty even with with that phone issuse don.. what she smelling like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)

Howdy ho neighbourino! 

She's stinky alright, was pure OG earthy musk but now she's got a sweetness to her.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 22, 2014)

the #4 of mine finished with the cake batter smell. about to smoke some of the popcorn and give it a try. #7 is the funky one though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)

Cake batter eh?!? Weird, I think I'm going to scrump a little soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 22, 2014)

good hash plant that is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)

I was thinking much the same!


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2014)

thick cover of make-up(trich) on them gals..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 23, 2014)

i had hash making on me mind when i saw that too, You still coco n canna Donny ? I cant wait to get out the dirt, i didnt have much choice this turn, but will be glad to see the back of the old soil, will be interesting to see if it change's the flav of my Dog any :-/ But just the speed difference on the growth in coco compared to soil is night n day, that and i got great result's with no issue's all round.
Do you keep your fan/filter on 24/7 ? Being in the flat its not bright to run it through the night but by morning the is way too much of a reek! Before i didnt give a toss n left it running but idk........

Anyway, away to do another 7 hrs
" When you know your getting past it ! " Ive been cutting grass in a public park for months now and with the hot weather ect its been good, although im still waiting on the ice cold coke can to come rolling up "


Nice work man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2014)

cheers gents, aye i leave mine running 24/7 and run in coco mate. like you say they'd be able to smell it first thing in the street so it's just not worth the risk. I have got a speed controller on the big fan just so i'm not burning through filters. next fan will be an acoustic box and a much smaller CFM rating  i hate downscaling but at least i'm still rolling.

I switched to coco and never looked back, only would i go back if i went organic. and i can't see that happening. i haven't the space to be mixing a ton of supersoil up in the garage or be arsed to cart it up the stair, her indoors would gan scatty. she's already on one this week as is...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2014)

So the fireballs is heavy fuelly more than sweet, taken a tester today. Left a real stink on me just holding the branch. Did see a last minute naner so she's coming down Wednesday.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2014)

I noticed if you run em too long they pop the odd nanner out as well. Looks frostoid droogy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

as i'm out of ripen she got just water last night and will be down tomorrow. not looking bad if i say so myself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

FB on left Dog in middle and Livers to the right. 
 Livers
 
Livers again
   can you see it? not sure but looks like a selfie

 

things that should be getting more attention than they are ^^^


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2014)

are you talking about the pod like nanner type thing in the 3rd last picture?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

that i am


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 25, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3188200
> FB on left Dog in middle and Livers to the right.
> View attachment 3188201 Livers
> View attachment 3188202
> ...


I love the Liver's, was my first real deal plant and the start of many great grow's for me! I was'nt sure which cheesey plant i kept when i had the Exo, Psyco and Liver's but 99% its the Cheese after tasting the cosis i had with the 2 F.B x gem's inside. Wish i was in a position to get it back but just taking it a day at a time atm lol.

Here's some of the young one's getting geared up for my next run, so far only 1 male! Only a few left still to show. 

These are Jake's Dreams, Jake Blue x J.T.R, Blue Pitt x Exodus Cheese and a Cherry Cheese x Liver's ( Smelly Cherry )
 

And the Twins are still going with one clearly lagging, i wonder if i separated them it would grow better ?
 

Ive still to collect a Fireball's cut from a couple seed's i gave a friend to grow out while my hand's were tied, along with either a Platinum Fire or a Sweet Stomper, not quite sure which one's he said, i'll try get a couple snap's of the mum's, think they were just flipped.
Im going to dig out a cut back of the Las SLH, its been so long i forgot what a nice day time smoke it is, the bit i have that got fast dried, think it got done over 4-5 day's!!! But its still a really nice smoke. I cut the very 2 bottom shoot's with 2 bud's which will amount to about a spliff's worth from this early finishing Dog ive got flushing to stick in the bag beside the super dry nug's and over night its made them too damp to grind lol.

good day all
Cinder's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 25, 2014)

yea i see it, do you remember the single seed i found out a livers top cola while i was smoking it ? I got a great pic of it still in the pre-flower and i had never a male in the place EVER. The only thing i could think of was when i first grew the Dog selfie's, but ????
Interesting


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 25, 2014)

That Liver's bud with the seed looking thingy look's very kush like bud, no ? I was meaning to ask you, are you still on the canna swag ? You's trich's these day's are outstanding mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

you want the livers back just say the word mate. only one of the trinity i don't have is the exo! your running a smelly cherry eh! I've had a hankering for a taste of that for a while. got some great selfed pips from a couple. mind on they nicely just used the pre flower on the stalk just below a bud to put a couple of pips in. never had a plant do that before or since.

as for the twins aye I would abort the little un. or not the lower side will be a interesting to watch i guess eh.

i do mind on that lone pip man, it's still in that wee bit of brown paper! safe n sound lad.

that pip in the bud is the fireballs, so aye half kush! and aye still using the canna stuff man, just about down to my last litre of the 10 A & B I bought yonks back.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 26, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you want the livers back just say the word mate. only one of the trinity i don't have is the exo! your running a smelly cherry eh! I've had a hankering for a taste of that for a while. got some great selfed pips from a couple. mind on they nicely just used the pre flower on the stalk just below a bud to put a couple of pips in. never had a plant do that before or since.
> 
> as for the twins aye I would abort the little un. or not the lower side will be a interesting to watch i guess eh.
> 
> ...


my purple wreck has had the preflowers seeded like that when i had my males in the veg cab


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 27, 2014)

Good Morning Don Glad to see the usual suspects here. Miss ya'll been working my ass off to get this place going. Oregon is OK I do miss the hustle and bustle of the city, Doing lots of field trails of all my strains going now, Black sour Bubble x Casey band X Livers and Cherry cheese (Smelly Cherry). BsbXCB X Pineapple Express, C4 X CB (Highlanders) Bodis Dream Lotus x Vortex, BDL x sensi star.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Hemlock (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2014)

looking like you will have some fire come fall. lot of good sounding strains in there


----------



## supchaka (Jun 27, 2014)

The cool things about pollinating them pre flowers is that you won't get 1000's of seeds if u aren't wanting them and also that you can harvest seeds, dry them and be growing a new plant before the parent has even finished flowering


----------



## Mohican (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey Don - Did you trim the roots on the noodle pot plant before you planted her? I have a rooty girl I need to plant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mo i would spread them over a cone of dirt like a rose, but that is just me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2014)

New Psycho momma! Next one already in the noodle pot..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> my purple wreck has had the preflowers seeded like that when i had my males in the veg cab


nice little helping hand from nature never goes amiss eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning Don Glad to see the usual suspects here. Miss ya'll been working my ass off to get this place going. Oregon is OK I do miss the hustle and bustle of the city, Doing lots of field trails of all my strains going now, Black sour Bubble x Casey band X Livers and Cherry cheese (Smelly Cherry). BsbXCB X Pineapple Express, C4 X CB (Highlanders) Bodis Dream Lotus x Vortex, BDL x sensi star.


Good to hear from ya Hemlock, i was just thinking about you n the new place the other day. looks like you're licking it into shape pretty damn quick man.

looks like indoor,outdoor and in between haha nice one fella! time to see how they fare outdoors yeah!? those look like some nice purple bushes you're sporting hem

awesome view over the mountains too man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2014)

so update of sorts...

The younguns got potted up, as feared the cuts of psycho i took appear to be all the same as this present run... Livers!! oh well it's nice smoke sure i'll not get bored of it.
 couple of fireballs a next round of livers and a few old 2010 dogs. some sweet and sour and fred's blue pit. it's rammed in there.

going to trim the undercarriage of the momma DWC dog soon and fix some chicken wired across to get the mega scrog going. next time i'm going to run it with a keg tap fitted with some clear tube so i can gauge the water level inside. would be handy to drain it too but the height restrictions i think will see me syphoning for this run...



lastly some flowering livers shot's, starting to get their swerve on. few turning hairs but much swelling to do.



have a great weekend folks!

been hitting some of the quick dried popcorn off the fireballs and loving it. heavy behind the eyes stoned.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2014)

Glad you are liking the Fireballs Don cut my #7 fireballs last night. got more hash trim than bud, but i seeded it to heavy. i think it will produce more unseeded, but what is there is covered in frost, and stinks to high heaven. have not smoked it. the #4 was good, but could have been stronger smoke IMO. will give them both a go again and skip the seeding this go. i do have 150 or so F3 beans.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Hey Don - Did you trim the roots on the noodle pot plant before you planted her? I have a rooty girl I need to plant.


no just made sure the coco was loose to gently tamp down. how much root mass are you talking?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Glad you are liking the Fireballs Don cut my #7 fireballs last night. got more hash trim than bud, but i seeded it to heavy. i think it will produce more unseeded, but what is there is covered in frost, and stinks to high heaven. have not smoked it. the #4 was good, but could have been stronger smoke IMO. will give them both a go again and skip the seeding this go. i do have 150 or so F3 beans.


it's ticking the boxes for me that's for sure. am just about to flip my male and see what he's made of. I have some nice dust already but just curious.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2014)

yea you have dst's dust. i have to do for myself over here. i had one that would not make pollen it had funky flowers. the other two males i still have are nice though. i have so many crosses i cant get to them all so next month i am passing on a bunch, and picking up new clones. this is new for me. the 5 or so i picked up from cof was the first thing in 16 years of growing ( off and on) i got from a fellow grower. i do like it though i can only sort so many seeds and this lets me try more strains. well of to drop the toolboxs, 3wheeler, and lawn mower of at the new place.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2014)

I've gotten quite a few cuts from other growers, always fun, then getting pips or a snip of the offspring is cool as hell. 

Guy doing a one of my sweet & sour, reckons he's found a 45 day pink chem D pheno. I'm hoping the reveg takes sound a treat. 

I swear growing is more addictive than smoking!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2014)

yea it looked fire and 45 days is bad ass. pack a room with that and you could grow a lot of dank in a year. i like pips too! i am growing out cherry puff f2, honeybee, goji f2 and soon to pop purple voodoo i was gifted, but i like growing out my crosses and seeing them grown the most. i think that and my kids are my greatest joys in life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

lot to be said for creation man! & too right man an extra extra crop per year. hydro it could be incredible.. i keep hearing more buzz about ghoji. seems well received, hydroGP's looked nice.

i'm going to go back and play with some stuff see if i can get a couple new keepers and switch it up a bit want a good sativa for the summer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

hemmed the scrog beast down. and took a livers pic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2014)

slugs n pm don't half love the lupins


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2014)

sunflower kicking on 
 
succulents and baby ones.
  
MY NEMESIS!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice Peppers Don, I got some Blue Jay bells outside they are going to be a beautiful deep purple looks like. 

They are in last years soil mix and groovin along nicely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2014)

thanks, they're just hungarian hot wax, anything hotter my gf can't handle and they look nice to hang as garlands in the kitchen so.... 

i kept meaning to get some nice sweet orange bell peppers and see if i could get the pips going. this is my first go at that with the tommies. I grew proper peppers last year and got some really nice ones but green, much sweeter than shop bought but for some reason i pick the multi packs with 2 red or 1 red 1 yellow and 1 green over any with two green. (part magpie?!)

you should see some great purple colours coming through those blue jays. feel free to post pics dude!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 30, 2014)

The one I got forming is just starting to show some purple. I'm amazed every morning seems like they grow 1/8 of the size every day. I've never done peppers before. should have 2-3 more forming on that plant in a weeks time.

It's about a 15-20 galon container with 2 peppers and a tomato plant. Tomatoes and the one pepper are going nutz, but that other pepper plant doesn't get much room. I should have cut the tomatoes back earlier, but now I got clusters of tomatoes all over that side of the plant 

Apparently my soil still had quite a bit of juice in it, my flower beds are going nuts too.


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2014)

I planted 12 sunflowers and 7 are open 2 are on the way out b4 they have all opened lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you want the livers back just say the word mate. only one of the trinity i don't have is the exo! your running a smelly cherry eh! I've had a hankering for a taste of that for a while. got some great selfed pips from a couple. mind on they nicely just used the pre flower on the stalk just below a bud to put a couple of pips in. never had a plant do that before or since.
> 
> as for the twins aye I would abort the little un. or not the lower side will be a interesting to watch i guess eh.
> 
> ...


Yippy, i'll give you a shout when i get my veg. area going, couple week's or so.....That one there look's yummy, you'r knocking it out the park atm Donald.
I do have a smelly cherry in there somewhere aye lol, got 8 fem's out of 11 on the mixed seed's and got to go see a Fireball's and Sweet Stomper this week for Pic's and snip's, by the sound's they'r going good!

Just going to separate the twin's and keep the runt for the crack

I'll be glad to get out the soil, just for the simple reason i had no prob's in 3 stretch with the coco n canna, glad these feeding issues happened late on, don't think i could have faced a bad haul on this one :-O !!!!!

Just going to give them their last feed, think the Southern Charm will go a week longer than the other's which is a pain, its the first time ive had everything on the same clock and REALLY need to use the tent/fan/filter to dry!






This is the Deep Purple Querkle:
SWEEEEEEEEEEET Pheno






excuse the Pic

Southern Charm













shakey hand's! You got a tri-pod for you'r cam. or what man!
Those wheel's look like they came off something swift!

Me Old Dog:






Got another 2 that were done 12/12 right out the soil, 1 Scottie and 1 newbie that looks similar but different structure to it and slight difference coming through in the early smell test. Pop over for a peek!
Fek it, i'll flung them up!

Dog Kush, Scottie Pheno 12/12 from seed:





And the new Kid in the Kennel's 
Look's alike, but different structure and sweeter smell thus far:







I'm off to cut the grass, catch you later's pal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> The one I got forming is just starting to show some purple. I'm amazed every morning seems like they grow 1/8 of the size every day. I've never done peppers before. should have 2-3 more forming on that plant in a weeks time.
> 
> It's about a 15-20 galon container with 2 peppers and a tomato plant. Tomatoes and the one pepper are going nutz, but that other pepper plant doesn't get much room. I should have cut the tomatoes back earlier, but now I got clusters of tomatoes all over that side of the plant
> 
> Apparently my soil still had quite a bit of juice in it, my flower beds are going nuts too.


looking good man, it's got a long way to fill out yet too! they do grow fast once they form, wish weed grew as quick haha

I had a quick look this morning and my toms are starting to fall over needing staked up and they have their first burst of flowers. i started them from seed a bit late this year. the gf was complaining last year we couldn't see out of the porch yet she loved the fresh tommies we had all summer hahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

mr west said:


> I planted 12 sunflowers and 7 are open 2 are on the way out b4 they have all opened lol.


saw your trellis thingy full of nice sunflowers man. bet the bairns love em eh? or well hatty will your boy maybe a little too young ?! i picked mine up only a couple of weeks back and it's just starting to get going really. needs a bigger pot methinks. 

did you see, Mohican's one that the squirrels had 'fimmed' for him? looked crazy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Yippy, i'll give you a shout when i get my veg. area going, couple week's or so.....That one there look's yummy, you'r knocking it out the park atm Donald.
> I do have a smelly cherry in there somewhere aye lol, got 8 fem's out of 11 on the mixed seed's and got to go see a Fireball's and Sweet Stomper this week for Pic's and snip's, by the sound's they'r going good!
> 
> Just going to separate the twin's and keep the runt for the crack
> ...


giddy up cowboy! I'm over run with livers snips at the moment with me being a divvy and taking two lots instead of half psycho... those livers are getting the pk/13/14 right to the hilt the noo. so i'm hoping they'll pack on decent, I've not really been arsed to train them properly so i'm just seeing what happens.

8/11 fems is pretty good going lad. told you lady luck was watching ya.

are the twins not joined at the stem? gan canny removing it. i'd worry taking the little one off might cattle the bigger but it shouldn't if you're careful taking the roots apart. 

aye get back to what ya know man, coco kicks arse over soil imo. maybe not your fancy pants supersoil organic etc but who's got time/space for all that jazz man.

I wouldn't worry about having the southern charm still flowering while you're hanging your buds i do it all the time. catching them at the right moment to go into bags is the key or you got hay smelling dry as sticks weed that gets you high as giraffe tits but tastes wank.

everythings looking grand man!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

LOL, i mind doing something along the same line's when i was keeping one of the 3, look's like its the cheese after tasting the cosis there, the liver's was my first true love and something i'll never loose the " Cant stop sniffing " and lovley taste was a great combo, grow's a bit all-over-the-place and need's heavy bondage as you know, but nout wrong wi that man!

Aye, bring on the coco and 13/14 Whoooo Hooooo!

From when i re-potted the twin's the looked like they would seperate without too much hassle, but that was about 10 shift's ago! I see what's up with their root's when i get roond to it.

Got the bairn's starfish temp gauge out shower to check how hot it is in there, still no intake lol, but with the over size fan pulling through the passive vent's ant the zipper open a few inch it grand hahaaa, almost .

If you want i'll trade you nug's for you'r fireball's, take your pick gadgie!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

Now i think bout it, i dont have any cheesey plant's in with this lot  I love to smoke either of the trinity, i usually get a change craving after just cheese for a week but as you said will never get old!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

Whats on the card's for today...
Here's what im rolling up to go up park and sit in sun, work's cancelled lol

SLH and a Dog nug on grinder from thee small early one i took down Fri.
 
Frost Dog nug that from the botton pop's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

aye i'm the same with livers. just can't keep my head out the jar haha or my fingers lol. 

those nugs look great man. aye a could do a little swapsies yeah i'll email ya shortly gadgie


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

Squirrel came, couldn't have been an hour from when I took those pictures. So my nicely forming pepper is gone...  Going to rig up some fence screen and tomatoes cages see what I can do to keep them out.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking good man, it's got a long way to fill out yet too! they do grow fast once they form, wish weed grew as quick haha
> 
> I had a quick look this morning and my toms are starting to fall over needing staked up and they have their first burst of flowers. i started them from seed a bit late this year. the gf was complaining last year we couldn't see out of the porch yet she loved the fresh tommies we had all summer hahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

AAAAAaaaaarrrrrggghh even nature has it's rippers. chicken wire and car battery round them. start eating fried squirrel!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

really can't wait to smoke some livers again
 

I keep deliberately squeezing bits so the stink stays on my hands haha


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> AAAAAaaaaarrrrrggghh even nature has it's rippers. chicken wire and car battery round them. start eating fried squirrel!


My dogs would love to get out there and have a little nibble of one of those little bastards  I just need to catch them in the act. I got 2 70 lb "athletic" (  ) ass dogs that would love some off leash action  The boy is all about the chase too, I wouldn't see him for a week he's the type of dog that would find out how to climb that damn tree to get the little bastard  if I didn't live in the middle of the city they would be bringing home animals daily I bet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

hahah like it. "athletic" lol i don't like seeing chubby dogs. 

my cousin has just split with his fiance but just before he'd gotten a bullhound. half lurcher half pit type thing it was chest high and would catch sight of a something and be gone. brought a few rabbits back (but only came back when it felt like it haha)

I suppose an air rifle would be out of the question?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah Im in the middle of the city  I'd love to trust me, my neighbours would call the PETA on me 

My dogs are Shar Pei mixed with American Muscle , they are flappy skin over insane amounts of muscle. He looks down the stairs and his face slides forward and he looks ridiculous  The girls skins much tighter much more American Bulldog in her. The boys mixed with Boxer so he's got a play-doe face, he looks like a completely different dog depending on how he wrinkles his forehead when all his skin is pulled tight he looks like a puppy when he's wrinkled he looks 100. When he gets out running and worked up and panting he looks pure pit he's got those deep cheek wrinkles and insane jaw and head muscle.
I should make a photo album somewhere "the million faces..." Here's a good DERP pic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

DERP hahahahahah great pic. my family bred boxers for years. my gf aint too keen on 'slavvery' dogs  

sometimes you just have to go with things!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i'm the same with livers. just can't keep my head out the jar haha or my fingers lol.
> 
> those nugs look great man. aye a could do a little swapsies yeah i'll email ya shortly gadgie


Sound as a pound man, here's a better snap of my early tester D.P.Q. ( couldn't help myself )
Hoping she swell's up a bitty


That Liver's look's sooo tasty i can almost smell it Haahaa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks canny man, I've been eyeing up some livers popcorn for a while now!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

There's one on the other side with your name on it 

And eye, i bet you have, it a wee bitty racy but such a lovley smoke," jailbait!" but Lovley lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

Im gonna get a couple snap's of this unknown thingy that's going to yield about a half q if im lucky!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

Here we go, dont get me wrong , what's there look's tasty but just not alot lol
Probably affected most with the feeding issues
 
 

look's like it could have been a nice plant if grown better, just not worth the space to me atm  Sure it will smoke o.k though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

This fireballs makes me munch bad lol. I've still got some psycho I'm eeking out. 

I'll have to check my dates but I think the livers is due in 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Here we go, dont get me wrong , what's there look's tasty but just not alot lol
> Probably affected most with the feeding issues
> View attachment 3193289
> View attachment 3193290
> ...


Any idea which it is? What's it smell of?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

Diary says it's 10th lol need to get my nute order in pronto.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Any idea which it is? What's it smell of?


I'll have to look back my post's and see which seed's were all in the tub, i got the most part right with the D.P.Q and S.C. It will be somewhere posted what i had soaking or whatever.
Its just got that standard lemon skunky smell without rubbing it up too much, think there was an O.G Larry in the tub, and mind the lettuce seedling i tossed, im thinking that was the Acapulco Gold x Green Dream lol. I'll check back and see if i can dig it out, just didnt take note of the 2 male's i tossed in that lot.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

Look's like it might be another one of the above, i would have had a couple each of the reg's! Or the O.G Larry is only other pal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

lmao could be owt then lol. i just had a deeks at what i'd scribbled over on the last lot of tubs, and i think i may have an Icer in there i got a freebie from the cup i was going to run out but that may be one i crocked while transplanting.... 

and my dates are all fucking out. if them three livers upstairs are done by the 10th i'll be amazed haahah

still not got nee emails from you mate?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2014)

One of my Yorkie/French BD looking like that thing from The Neverending Story! Well, I saw the resemblance anyway...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2014)

nice looking pooch man... 

I kinda remember the films and being like, but who calls a horse artex ffs lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok few random porch and tent shots...

chilli's n toms, bike wheels and bread ends staling up(for sausages)

mostly toms needing potting on, 'cept the pots are full of weed currently haha

first chilli 
Sunflower
scrog that'll get flipped this weekend 

tent shot, i took the heads off the smaller livers for something to smoke on next week left the bottoms for another week or so

my still ever seemingly full veg space. The missus went in for some vinyl gloves to do her fake tanning the other day and said hmmm there seems to be an awful lot of plants in that small cupboard Don!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2014)

i feel like a friggin micro grower. it sucks. i want acres like Hemlock n those guys over the pond. i got veg area, 2 flowering and a male area well a box with a male in come the weekend. in a room 9x8 ft


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2014)

Aye lad, we'd all like more space I think. I went from low numbers, back up to high numbers recently, just can't help it

You making sandwiches in the porch?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2014)

putting a bike together, making sausage breadcrumbs, drying my homebrew gear. growing chilli's & tomato's is that not what everyone uses their porch for


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2014)

Is this the new place?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 9, 2014)

Have you worked with that scrod netting before? Looks like a bitch to do some tucking! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

Not yet mo. The new place will be around Xmas time.

Chaka, the netting is real thin plastic n easy to sna, I'll be trimming lowers for the bubble cloner then flipping once I change the bulb over this weekend!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi DGT! Garden looks awesome! I was shocked when I read you might have MELANOMA! thank good ness it wasnt that! what was it basal cell or squamous.? where was it.? Do you have a scar now? , please please wear sunblock.,even on gloomy dayz please don. i don't ever want you to get cancer don.i seen old men with holes in there bald heads, noses cuts off and ears missing cuz no sun block or hat. have a nice weekend! DAT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2014)

Bless you hun, I'm fine tho, no need for even a biopsy, my gf was just freaking out thinking the moles were getting red looking, but I had two specialist dermatologists confirm I just have angry looking moles. That's just the way mine grow?!? 

And I pretty much do always sunscreen up if I'm out all day in it. 

My dad's just had a hole cut in his bald head! Not malignant but would have kept growing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great weekend all! I'm going to make some sausages this morning. Cut the grass and maybe even BBQ some!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2014)

sausages were awesome, but my technique needs work. I'm much better at burgers but the machine to make them is hella fun to use. bloody messy carry on it is though.

trimmed for a few hours this morning in the baking heat. it was like 35 in the room. found a bit of mouldy bud but only lost a couple grams. it was one of the bag plants so hadn't been turned round for a few weeks. front side looks gravy back side different story. bit of a bobfoc...

a livers that came down this morning.
 
or rather the tops of have.
 
 

yeah they could have gone another few days but it'd fuck with my rotation and i found this...

 
lovely from the front
 
manky in the middle. let this be a lesson guys rotate or at least get out your girls and give them a right good going over now and then. and check your grows more often too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2014)

also, my new steed. 'The Kelpie'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2014)

my new grow space.


then in and to the right


then on the right hand sized raised up bit is about 3x4 ft.
 

goes up to about 8ft so i could still go vert but probably won't. Scrog for me i think.


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll let you decide about going vert after I get the weight in for my latest harvest. I think yer mad staying horizontal mate.....just my opinion though.

bummer about the bot' on the livers they look mighty oily greasy though


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> also, my new steed. 'The Kelpie'
> 
> View attachment 3201553


Sweet ride lad....for a minute I thought it was a Fixie!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2014)

Cheers man, needs some cleaning up still, rub down with some meths get the sticker glue off but she's a fast bitch. and fixie haha no fuckin way bro. i do 400ft elevation on the way home mostly in about the last quarter mile. it's granny cog time baby!

I want BB bike decals!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2014)

New succulent. Non stop excitement round here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2014)

knock, knock.

Who's there?

FUCKING THRIPS


----------



## supchaka (Jul 17, 2014)

They're fun for the whole family man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi DGT!
those lil fuckin bugs! DAMN!
what u goin do bout that cool new closet for ventilation?what u goin be poppin in there? u ever grow Casey x OG?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2014)

they were a damn pain last time and i imagine they'll be the same this time. they have a stronghold in the veg area. it's hard as they get used to what you throw at them but I've still got a a load of something COF sent over that's unavailable in the UK (i.e. it works) but even then you have to treat and let them get weak and then treat again. honestly thrips and fungus gnats are the worst predators you can imagine. spider mites are a walk in the park. 

just means isolating cuts from mothers and flowering what I've got. I can live with that. seeing as I'm moving house i can do with cutting numbers to a minute amount. just wasn't planning on this quickly. on the flip side though if I'd flipped the psycho mother DWC that's in the other flower chamber in this heat it would have been toast so swings and roundabouts. ventilation for it is literally hooked from my main tent through a side hole on to the top of the other chamber so i imagine trying to run that through the summer it'll fry. I've got nothing to lose though so I may as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2014)

not done the casey og hun no.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 17, 2014)

I used avid on my thrips and I think it was just one application. Try that if u got it around!


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2014)

Do they still make plant vitality+? that shit kills all known beasties ime.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 22, 2014)

Sup dudes, figured I'd toss some more pepper shots up if you don't mind 

The difference between yesterday and today is awesome. I love growing peppers!!! I got bird net all around the planter now as you can see in the picture  I'm going to go out there and find a dead chipmunk in it some morning.

Sorry to read about the thrips  I hear those are nasty fuckers!

Grow space looks nice  New projects are fun, and that succulent is beautiful  I was looking at them at the flower store.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 22, 2014)

Morning Don trust all is well. Mr west Mr DST, gentlemen I will have new strain coming soon anyone who would like some PIPS I ready to send just folks close to us.1 Dream Lotus x Vortex, 2 Dream Lotus x Vortex x Sensi Star. 3 Black Sout Bubble x Casyeyband x Pineapple express. 4 Black Sour Bubble x Casyband x White Rhino.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2014)

Put a rat trap out by the toms last night. Today the tom was gone and the trap was snapped. When I got closer I noticed some grey fur in the trap. Then I noticed half of my plumeria next to the wall was broken off. I think it was a raccoon and it left in a hurry after the trap snapped him! He tried fleeing up the plumeria to get up the wall and it broke. I think he had a bad night. No more tom thievery!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I used avid on my thrips and I think it was just one application. Try that if u got it around!


not in the uk man. ty tho


mr west said:


> Do they still make plant vitality+? that shit kills all known beasties ime.


i was tempted by that if i can;t get shot with the fertilome. think i need a two step approach something to cycle to fuck these thrips right up good and proper.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 23, 2014)

with mites you spray every 3 days for three cycles.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Sup dudes, figured I'd toss some more pepper shots up if you don't mind
> 
> The difference between yesterday and today is awesome. I love growing peppers!!! I got bird net all around the planter now as you can see in the picture  I'm going to go out there and find a dead chipmunk in it some morning.
> 
> ...


throw some pics whenever you like man! i love garden shots just as much as weed ones. they're coming along a treat Mr H.

I just got a cutting of the worlds hottest chilli ( apparently) the moruga trinidad scorpion. it's only tiny so i'm thinking i might toss it in the veg chamber upstairs for a couple of weeks. I've watched some vids of guys chewing them on poop tube. looks like some fiery shiz.

as for the new grow chamber, i'm kind of in a pickle. I should flip it now but the weathers been a balmy humid 28c and shows no signs of dipping and turning on a 600 hps in that is gonna toast everything. not sure what to do with the beast psycho i have other than rape it for clones. 


Mohican said:


> Put a rat trap out by the toms last night. Today the tom was gone and the trap was snapped. When I got closer I noticed some grey fur in the trap. Then I noticed half of my plumeria next to the wall was broken off. I think it was a raccoon and it left in a hurry after the trap snapped him! He tried fleeing up the plumeria to get up the wall and it broke. I think he had a bad night. No more tom thievery!


pesky squirrels & racoons! no such danger for mine in the porch more danger of them not fruiting through me not being arsed to water them. really been negligent for a while now. need to get back on the bounce pronto.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> with mites you spray every 3 days for three cycles.
> 
> 
> cof


thanks cof, i guess i must be around that mark. In this heat i've been watering every day and spraying every other but i'll leave it a little break and then give them another dousing.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm looking at buying some mildly spicey peppers. Read somewhere on hear that the Carolina Reaper was the hottest chili, but that probably changes every year.

They got a neato Thai Sun Chili picture on their website (Pucker Butt Pepper Co.). Looks beautiful. My outdoor garden is getting expanded greatly next year, I want to get some nice peppers in there for sauces. Looking for pretty peppers that pack a little punch.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> throw some pics whenever you like man! i love garden shots just as much as weed ones. they're coming along a treat Mr H.
> 
> I just got a cutting of the worlds hottest chilli ( apparently) the moruga trinidad scorpion. it's only tiny so i'm thinking i might toss it in the veg chamber upstairs for a couple of weeks. I've watched some vids of guys chewing them on poop tube. looks like some fiery shiz.
> 
> ...


thought ya might enjoy a read...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2101993/Moruga-Scorpion-worlds-hottest-chilli-pepper-People-actually-crack-like-rush.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm looking at buying some mildly spicey peppers. Read somewhere on hear that the Carolina Reaper was the hottest chili, but that probably changes every year.
> 
> They got a neato Thai Sun Chili picture on their website (Pucker Butt Pepper Co.). Looks beautiful. My outdoor garden is getting expanded greatly next year, I want to get some nice peppers in there for sauces. Looking for pretty peppers that pack a little punch.


guess it might be last years hottest then idk. either way it looks fierce! i'm actually not into hot stuff. spicy yeah but not so hot it makes you wince on exit! i cook with hungarian hot wax. you can add a couple and dose easier lol.



Saerimmner said:


> thought ya might enjoy a read...
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2101993/Moruga-Scorpion-worlds-hottest-chilli-pepper-People-actually-crack-like-rush.html


seriously it is not even remotely close to a coke high lol! after seeing the vids i don;t even think i'm going to try one.

geet wuss me


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> guess it might be last years hottest then idk. either way it looks fierce! i'm actually not into hot stuff. spicy yeah but not so hot it makes you wince on exit! i cook with hungarian hot wax. you can add a couple and dose easier lol.
> 
> 
> seriously it is not even remotely close to a coke high lol! after seeing the vids i don;t even think i'm going to try one.
> ...


Yeah you wouldnt catch me trying any of em in the top 10 for love nor money lol


----------



## supchaka (Jul 23, 2014)

I had read the hottest pepper in the world was the Bhut Jolokia (ghost pepper)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2014)

I tried an extract one step above mace and you couldn't pay me to do it again. It was agony


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2014)

random snaps

the psycho i should have flipped ages ago. 
 
veggers
 
momma dog 
 
the popcorn stuff i left on the last livers plant is about 11 weeks now lol actually nearly 12. reckon it's done? 

tommies and chilli's

 

  
6ft sunflower just about to pop.

in other news my homebrew barrel has a pressure leak. so naturally i set about drinking it as it's going to go off pretty quick even in the fridge. consequently i've been chucking up most of the morning so far, and dear christ the smell out my back end could kill budgie's 3 streets away.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 24, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I had read the hottest pepper in the world was the Bhut Jolokia (ghost pepper)


 Previous record holder now apparently

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2101993/Moruga-Scorpion-worlds-hottest-chilli-pepper-People-actually-crack-like-rush.html


----------



## rasclot (Jul 27, 2014)

Best stuff for those thrips mate is stuff called optic foliar over grow this stuff fixes almost anything from pm to nute def to mites u name it it sorts it out! Tryed n tested but get the concentrated stuff  I got 2 Carolina reaper in veg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2014)

$16.75 for a small spray bottle and a whopping $104.30 shipping ffs. that's not happening lol.

Looking at being in the new house before crimbo so I reckon I'll just take snips isolate them and flip them and manage the thrips til i tear down. I'm just glad thrips are reasonably manageable.

typically the weather being great for the past couple of weeks and showing no sign of letting up I'm not risking putting another 600 on in the room through the daytime on opposite schedule to my main flower chamber. which means the now monster psychosis I've got scrogged is going into the main room this week. If I can lift it out haha.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 28, 2014)

I payed £20 from my local hydro shop


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2014)

I checked the site and they have distibutors and resellers in the UK. Reckon you can spray when the lights are on as well...I wonder what's in it.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 28, 2014)

Dunno wots in it but it works a treat u don't have to spray the bottom of the leafs either


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2014)

LMFAO! @Don Gin and Ton . are u saying you drank some not ripe sour spoiled beer cuz it was leaking out of your barrel? were u eating the BarBQ raccoon assholes again?lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2014)

rasclot said:


> I payed £20 from my local hydro shop


lol. rights then I've been meaning to pop along to mine for a while. might get on that this week. was it deffo the overgrow one yeah? it's weird it doesn't say owt about thrips on the site but on loads of grow sites and resellers it does. i've reduced the larvae drastically with fertilome but i get the feeling they need a bit extra kicking to get shot of them completely.


DST said:


> I checked the site and they have distibutors and resellers in the UK. Reckon you can spray when the lights are on as well...I wonder what's in it.


unicorn tears probably mate. see that bit about just spraying the top of the plants and not under leaves throws some questions eh.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMFAO! @Don Gin and Ton . are u saying you drank some not ripe sour spoiled beer cuz it was leaking out of your barrel? were u eating the BarBQ raccoon assholes again?lol


that's about the size of it amber. I got a new seal for the barrel but sadly the brew is a part failure as the sugar hasn't fully fermented out. live and learn. i should have stumped for a proper metal keg and had done with it. 


had a few too many yesterday in the beer garden. I'm pink and feels like my face is all crinkled. not to mention my heads like a bouncing bomb.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes mate it's defo overgrow n it's the nuts! Trust!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2014)

kool man cheers i'll get a bottle if they have it like


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2014)

Everything is all over, everywhere i have too many plants. me being a divvy and not potting shit up means i've basically got way over what i need for the next round. I might have to trim half of them to be SOG style and mini mainline the others. 

Don't ask what's what I have no idea for the most part. Pic Fart:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2014)

While potting up yesterday i found a couple of plants i've marked Candy kush. think they were freebies from the secret cup but by god they smell so sweet. probably the sweetest dope i've smelled and in veg too.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 31, 2014)

If it's the one from RP, I ran them for a couple years. You will like it if so! ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2014)

ahh right cheers thanks for the info dude. I can't remember the packaging tbh but that sounds about right, I was looking this morning and saw there was an auto by delicious seeds and thought. I wouldn't knowingly pop auto's haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2014)

so after thinking long and hard and investigating that overgrow stuff ( which doesn't say anywhere in there blurb about thrips ) I've ordered some Amblyseius cucumeris, predator mites basically. i'm giving them the 3 cycle frertilome treatment ( cheers cof) I even put a bit of fertilome in the feed just to get the under medium ones lurking. The mites will go in next week.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 31, 2014)

New mother black sour bubble X caseyband X Smelly cherry AKA livers and cherry cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks a stout beast man!


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2014)

whats with the blue tape on the bottom of the stem hem? oh never mind i see the labeling now lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2014)

some buDP0rn of that physchosis beast when u pull it out real good DGT. I really would like to see that sexy beast and her big phat trunk. up her skirt and shit.
be glad u don't have russet woms, can u imagine feeding your girls asprin.lol! LOL! ASPRIN! and Lo and Behold.. new research report came out of da UK today ...they found MaryJane helps cure Lung Cancer.lol..I hear ya on putting another 600 watts in with the heat. the heat is a BIOTCH!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2014)

well, if all goes to plan there'll be plenty pron for all lol. I think she's a bit deficient atm so i'll be sorting that out this week, I think she needs a full drain down and fresh nutes in. I should check and make sure the roots aren't swamping the airstone too i guess. clearly not yet a hydro pro...

Russet mites sound like some nasty shit DAT. After looking them up there doesn't seem to be much info on them. someone trying to use forbid 4f on them and folks recommending Azamax but nothing concrete by looks of it. GL Amber!

I'm putting the predator mites in for the thrips this morning. left a few days off the fertilome so it doesn't kill them too haha 

and yeah another 600 would be way too much mid summer, i dunno what I was thinking. Oh yeah I do! I was thinking we're going to have a shitty summer like usual. I bet if I'd put the other bulb on the weather would turn shitty now i've put the dwc in the main flower room.

I'm lucky like that...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

freezer bag of psychosis and livers trim. got 4.5 grams back and washed the tools n pyrex's out with that polish spyritus stuff, so there's a pyrex of that drying too. waste not want not eh.


----------



## green217 (Aug 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3222327 View attachment 3222328 View attachment 3222329
> 
> freezer bag of psychosis and livers trim. got 4.5 grams back and washed the tools n pyrex's out with that polish spyritus stuff, so there's a pyrex of that drying too. waste not want not eh.


i need to learn how to whip up some of that! I drove an hour and a half a last year to buy some 190 proof liquor and never tried it just made butter. The whole vac and purge seems pretty complicated for someone just trying to figure it out over the cpu not to mention the vac purge thingy is expensive. Looks good though wish I could take a toke with ya never even smoked hash. maybe i'll break out that 1/2 gallon and give it a try soon.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2014)

I made some shtuff with the spyritus the other day. Left it out in the baking sun to evaporate and the stuff is like a freaky dark rust red colour now.....shmokeys ok though!


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2014)

green217 said:


> i need to learn how to whip up some of that! I drove an hour and a half a last year to buy some 190 proof liquor and never tried it just made butter. The whole vac and purge seems pretty complicated for someone just trying to figure it out over to cpu not to mention the vac purge thingy is expensive. Looks good though wish I could take a toke with ya never even smoked hash.


buy some low end priced bubble bags to kick off with, you will never look back after that. Hash will consume your every thought!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

That it does eh! Normally I'd leave it til I have a full draw in the freezer and run it through the bags. Sadly for a casual toker like me it's just too strong that said it tastes amazing and lasts me months.

The bho goes out the door in a oner for top dollar. I'm strapped ATM with the house needing a shit load of work done. 

Gf keeps saying the jar money will pay for x y & z.... Lol kitchen wall demolishing it was yesterday. Last week it was the bathroom suite lol.

217, bho the ghetto way is easy to make man no fancy kit just a thermos flask and butane. It does have small amounts of butane left but there's ways and means of reducing it without purging equipment. Heat baths and whipping etc. as dst said tho hash is way tastier.


----------



## green217 (Aug 6, 2014)

DST said:


> buy some low end priced bubble bags to kick off with, you will never look back after that. Hash will consume your every thought!


I'll have to check into that.


----------



## green217 (Aug 6, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That it does eh! Normally I'd leave it til I have a full draw in the freezer and run it through the bags. Sadly for a casual toker like me it's just too strong that said it tastes amazing and lasts me months.
> 
> The bho goes out the door in a oner for top dollar. I'm strapped ATM with the house needing a shit load of work done.
> 
> ...


stuff is so rare around here i've never seen it and i've been a head for over 15years. But I am dieing to try some out.


----------



## green217 (Aug 6, 2014)

On a different topic I ran into a tent and 600watt hood/ballist today at a price I could not refuse, perpetual here i come
This will be my new veg room come this fall


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2014)

Have you heard the terms "live resin and holy water?


----------



## green217 (Aug 6, 2014)

mr west said:


> Have you heard the terms "live resin and holy water?


not me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm going to have a tent to get shot of myself in a couple of months though part of me is sorely tempted to keep it and have the odd bumper crop. means putting it up in a bedroom rather than the new secret cupboard i'm going to have to grow in. 

Never heard of that Fred!? 

http://www.medicaljane.com/2014/07/25/holywater-live-resin-and-the-future-of-terpene-rich-cannabis-concentrates/

have now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

far as I can tell fred, it's basically bho but with wet material to start or am I missing something.


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2014)

no thats basicly but much more of the terpines are kept
http://www.medicaljane.com/2014/07/25/holywater-live-resin-and-the-future-of-terpene-rich-cannabis-concentrates/
check this out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

aye that's what I was reading. I'm looking into d-limonene extracts now! it's been done before. but i reckon it'll be better for you than any bho 

thinking about using this http://www.mynaturalmarket.com/Orange-TKO-64-oz.html?currency=GBP&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=uk_products&gclid=CjwKEAjwpIefBRCuir7wy-f1kCwSJADXBi2aJ-AZot8PStww0WmuJjU4l01XX_HmTKrH98JqL9fLHBoC8DDw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2014)

so how u gonna get the orange out the iky?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm not going to, well not to a great extent. I'm looking at edibles only so the not great to smoke bit doesn't really matter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

cosis badly out of focus 
 
woofers


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2014)

cosis out of focus...your a poet and you don't know it.

looking tidy lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2014)

cheers big yin. it's so big it's fucked my rotation up, i'm chopping bits off the next round left right and centre


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2014)

having size issues with my Mom dog as well, she's bushing out like a mofo, been trimming her back like naebodies business. Have a good un lad (loved the deep fried lasagne post!) You got to try one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2014)

Aye my tents are all way too full & when the dog finishes there's way too many yins for the space made. 

Yeah man the lasagne burger looked a bad boy eh. Nearest one's Manchester tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2014)

sooo i think and i'm touching my wood here. The pred mite firm have battered the thrip boyos! not seen any new silver trails in a while. going to have a rake about in the top of the coco later and see.


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2014)

Thats good news mate, super awesome!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2014)

Fukkin thrips can piss right off eh! hope the predators done the job!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2014)

Well I had a rake and there some real fat silver trails but only in one grow chamber. Not totally shot just yet....

I've shook the mite packs about a bit see if I can't stimulate em.

Spent all day stripping wallpaper. Me back's knacking.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2014)

psycho upskirt shots 
  
up top
 
new dogs
 
Psycho ( in focus one, the other one i took a pic of last week is still out of focus )
 
Dog
  

group shot
 
veg room seemingly clear of thrips ( needs cloning and pruning this week )
 
the other area with thrips...
 

that's all folks!


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2014)

Looking good Glad you are getting on top of the thrips...fingers crossed for a complete wipe out,


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

Those are some frosty leaves! How is it smelling? I went outdoors this morning when it was cool and still. The plants smelled strongly of skunk and fresh ground coffee. They are very happy today after last nights feeding


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2014)

Aye D I think I've got the blighters on the run! Tho I'll have to flower out all but my keepers for the move in November. Don't fancy taking any travellers with me!

Aye Mo the buds have yet to swell as i'd like still a couple of weeks to go yet or three depending on how far out my notes are.....

Smells like dog but different haha coffee like ish tho! It's nice taking in the garden in the morning eh, calm before the storm sorta trip. 

Anyone any ideas why my toms aren't fully flowering on all flowers?!?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 11, 2014)

Probably too much nitrogen or heat


----------



## postnothrills (Aug 11, 2014)

Them burns


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2014)

probably the latter then. they've been on just plain water, cheers Saer


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

Got bees and flies pollinating or are you hand pollinating?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 11, 2014)

If you're tom's arent in a windy area or where there's creatures to move pollen you'll have to do it by hand.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2014)

Haha! I'd never even thought of that, they're in my porch/ lean to, I leave the windows open wide but I guess there's not enough bees etc how would I go about manually doing it? Catch a bunch of bees and bung them in ?! Noob I am.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2014)

No, you need to do the "bee dance" first. (involves wearing black tights and a stripey yellow and black jumper!) Google it on youtube, you'll get instructions there......

or you could just get a small paint brush and pollenate them that way,


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha! I'd never even thought of that, they're in my porch/ lean to, I leave the windows open wide but I guess there's not enough bees etc how would I go about manually doing it? Catch a bunch of bees and bung them in ?! Noob I am.


http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/vegetables/tomato/pollinate-tomatoes.htm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2014)

well i'll be dipped in dog shit. I'd always just assumed they were self pollinating and that was that. so I just need to gently vibrate the branches.... in my stripey pants lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i'll be dipped in dog shit. I'd always just assumed they were self pollinating and that was that. so I just need to gently vibrate the branches.... in my stripey pants lol.


When i was younger my dad just used to pick a plant up n rub it against another n it was done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2014)

Man's been at that game for centuries eh!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2014)

Hows the renovating going lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2014)

still stripping walls man....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2014)

oh yeah, take it off baby. what kind o music do you strip to?


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2014)

Looking alright in there donny mate. I wouldnt mind something like wall stripping, sumit to get stuck into.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh yeah, take it off baby. what kind o music do you strip to?


allsorts, my ipod has all manner of crazy shit in it. only thing is i'm trying to learn spanish si if the things on random you get a spanish voice mid sesh... 



mr west said:


> Looking alright in there donny mate. I wouldnt mind something like wall stripping, sumit to get stuck into.


Come get stuck in man lololol 

Cheers Man I think I'm going to try and flip the lot on opposite timers this week if the weather stays cool.


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2014)

wish i had the time or energy mate lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2014)

Whats up don i got my girls in the octagon last night


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice looks like an optical allusion.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

I read Octopus Delusion! Time to get new glasses!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2014)

christ this house renovation is killing me. i'm now on call and demolishing house and trying to sort my grow out. I keep missing waterings and allsorts. like a balancing a dinner set on two chopsticks just now. 

found a little bit of bud rot in one cola that had had no airflow so been sampling the quick dry or rather putting a layer under my hash worms hahah


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2014)

Let the grow go! You are trying to do too much and it will catch up to you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds like quitting to me! And I don't do downtime well! 

Cheers mo


----------



## supchaka (Aug 20, 2014)

I gotta leave sometime soon for 12 days for work which will leave my wife and son to care for all my shit. Neither of them have a green thumb so I'll be putting the camera in the room again so I can look at them remotely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2014)

hahaha good moves chaka!

So a bunch of stuff is growing!

 squashed dog
DWC psycho going well.
 
these dog colas look a little thin to me. and the hairs aren't as receded as they should have something is amiss.

veggies 
    

right off to water the plants then down the road to house bash. avec mon squidgy hash.

have a good one


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2014)

Mmmn, not sure what to say about the whispey colas. Some of the leaves are a tad crispy, maybe a touch of lock out or something lad....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2014)

think i'll just flush for the last 10 days with ripen. I've added the up skirt fan on rotation to keep airflow going, some weeds better than none at the moment.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2014)

Dog nearing ready thank fook, new dog looks good but not munch honk
 
Saucy up skirt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2014)

better pic


moved stuff round a bit. finally plucked the courage to get the cooltube taken out and the two 600's in separate chambers but the temps have been crazy today. I have no way of getting more fresh cool air in other than a air con

made 5 grams of bho from a friends seeded casey ounce and then made the damn caps too weak by adding too much coconut fat i'm gutted. balancing the dose with unknown strength weed. though i did keep a gram of wax back haha


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 23, 2014)

You just have to take more of them. BTW, your garden looks good.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks cof! I just woke on the sofa all pink eyed so they can't be that bad. Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2014)

late night pic fart:

dog coming down in a few days
 
 

cosis     

trees


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 26, 2014)

thought you had some hairy ass weed there  Tobacco in a joint? Ew 

I smoked cigs for years even when I smoked I couldn't handle tobacco in my joints, always made me want to puke  We never used the filter maybe that's why 

My buddies loved the shit.

I could smoke a blunt and have no issues.

Very nice looking garden by the way


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2014)

Looking good don Mr Head I have smoked spliffs like that in the Dam and Germany. It is how they do it. The dutch would stretch there expensive tobacco with hemp leaves
Cut some basil today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2014)

i inly really got it in to smoke some hash i got lol. i smoke bongs normally guys!

And cheers yeah the dog will see the end of the week just i think


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

Tight git with ur Lil box of amber leaf n 2 skinnerlol busting balls... looking good don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2014)

hahahah little bedtime top up .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2014)

Waiting on this Mazar hash turning up might come today probably the morrow


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2014)

Some mad looking basil Dr.

Cosis.....mmmmmmn. Sad face no cut.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2014)

Way the post is man I might have to bite the stalk and swim the channel.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2014)

humidity has seen off a few psycho's and i saw what looked like a thip buzzing. they may all have to go. on the plus side the water cloner has had a lot better results, the fireballs are near all rooted.

also my dwc has fallen over under it's own weight everything's lolling sideways at the minute.

are the roots in dwc meant to be white?

I couldn't hear bubbles so went looking for the 8inch airstone which doesn't seem to be pushing much air out... whole disk was enveloped in root. 

she's listing like a pregnant sow, needs caning up and some pk adding. might get another stone and pump.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2014)

psycho's swerving along nicely


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 3, 2014)

|Im no hydro guy but those roots dont look too bad. Theyre supposed to be white but ive seen a lot of them, especially towards the end of flower, become slightly off white. Dont want em to go much past that though. Get that air stone workin! But if youre closin in on the end you should be good to go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2014)

i think a lot of the muck is actually from the clay stones not getting a wash before i used them. I was thinking maybe a little bit of h202 

still about a month to go i think.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yupp just be careful with it. Youd know better than me. But ive seen some people kill plants off a H202 wash. 

That [probably what it was though. Some left over salts/broken down shit on the hydroton.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2014)

yeah tbh i don't think I'm going to buy a £10 bottle when I don't really need it tbh. all they've had is grow/flower and micro, gave em a bit of PK yesterday. Don't want to go overboard in the last 4 weeks. not even sure if I should just add the odd litre with pk in each week.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking good! A little H2O2 won't hurt. Just give it in small doses - it is strong. You can get it at the drugstore in diluted form for cheap.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2014)

So i've burnt the shit out of the DWC psychosis it looks salvageable though. I could kick myself though. I have two ripe tomatoes out of a hundred maybe and a handful of ripe chili's. summer is practically done here so i reckon i'm pretty screwed for getting them ripe.

spot the kush in the first shot haha

it was thankfully too hideous to focus on too well...
the psychos are ready

  this one's the sweet and sour. little bit of pink colour to her.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

Loving the organic potassium! Or is it for the ethylene? They will still ripen - just more slowly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2014)

Just to ripen them Mo, weathers almost up to autumn here lol another couple weeks is all I need I think but alas they'd all keeled over when I got home.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

They are still making flowers!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2014)

yeah they're still pumping strong, i've not paid them much attention this year, only potted half of them up into big tubs. just haven't been motivated.

I wish my weed plants would buckle over under the weight of their buds  

took 3 livers plants down last night and another to go this morning but i might leave that for another few days.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

I transplanted the sativa leaning jillybean last night. Cut off a few lowers and got some green beans. I need to collect some more beans off of all of the outdoor plants tonight when it gets below 90 degrees.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2014)

Mmm sativa jilly bean sounds good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2014)

Any sativa sounds good, all I've smoked for ages is mostly indica. Been toking some nice afghan hash lately.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

I have been turning a bunch of the young guys around here on to some sativa smoke. They are loving it and don't want anything else now! I need to grow another tree!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2014)

yup, that'd turn most people i think haha. it's funny most people can remember their first joint, I can't. I remember my first sativa sesh though?!

i think i've screwed up somewhere with the psychosis in DWC, i topped the tank for what i thought would be the last time last week and the thing looks to have drowned?! leaves have gone soft and limp the whole thing looks a wreck especially after being burnt. I think it's safe to say i'm not a hydro person haha. 

I'm going to check the airstone and pump again later but it looks ruined. should still make good hash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2014)

I've added another pump and stone, the roots look kinda brown though. 

I've not treat my plants so badly in time. looks like it's paying off...


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have been turning a bunch of the young guys around here on to some sativa smoke. They are loving it and don't want anything else now! I need to grow another tree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That the malowi mo? I cant remember if thats the exact name but i remember you talkin about the sativas and making people paranoid off the hash!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep - that is the Malawi (very close - good memory). Patients love the buzz when they don't want to be stoned. It also hits very smoothly without the expansion cough.












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 15, 2014)

Damn it i spelled it with an A the first time hahaha. shit looks sativa as can be.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have been turning a bunch of the young guys around here on to some sativa smoke. They are loving it and don't want anything else now! I need to grow another tree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like a good sativa Mo. I love pure Haze. Its something about it...you get stoned but you can function lol; I'm a young guy too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2014)

I might just treat myself to some nice sativa off the darkweb it's been too long and i haven't time to run one before i move house. hahah i could justify anything lol. i love the lemony flavoured sativa but the peppery taste is not for moi.

smoking some nice psychosis this morning. I've had the trio of the best uk clone onlies to choose from this last week and a smidgen of nice afghan hash.

after deciding the dwc psychosis was a lost cause I chopped and dried it and have a good 2-3 ounces of not shwag and not primo popcorny nugs I'll be buying a tub of coconut fat and making a badass batch of caps this weekend. might top them up with some bho if i can get the butane before the weekend.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

Sativas definitely have some trippy flavors. I was smelling my fingers after abusing some blue dream flowers and it smelled amazing! Then I walked outside and everything smelled like cat piss! Weird that catpiss is the complementary odor to blue dream. It makes me wonder whether a catpiss smelling flower would give the complementary smell of Blueberries? The smell for rye seeds and peppermint are the same chemical. They are mirror images of each other. I would love to research the chemistry of cannabis scents


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2014)

My alligator kush #5 is very sativa dominate in its high. I have one in the octagon right now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

heard good things about blue dream, everyone seems to love the stuff and it puts out. crazy the catpiss lol I know what you mean .though, I've an F4 of the smelly cherry that i named the dog shit caramello pheno. it smelled horrid all through the grow then after a cure it smelled awesome lol.

after all this talk of sativa goodness, it looks like i have a real satty leaning Candy kush. I'll take some snaps shortly.

DR that octagon is the tits man! props


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

That sucks about the CK  heard it was good too. Thanks Don the only problem with the octagon is i want to build more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

nah man it's good news the CK is satty leaning. 

yeah I can imagine a row of octagons, would be pretty awesome


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

I can tell you it would be a full time job keeping up, but that would be the best job ever


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

They look pretty set and forget though. you in soil yeah?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yea it makes it more work. If i didnt have kids to worry about i would setup four of them rdwc and not work. Down here i would be a cash money millionaire.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

hahah yeah i know the feeling Dr if i didn't have my better half to keep me grounded.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

So the candy that's looking pretty sativa:
 
for winding down it sure looks pretty full:
 
This one is just starting to show a tinge of pink. smells like parma violets and sweet with it.
 

ttfn


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 18, 2014)

Sweet grow M8.

Many thanx for the share.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks man, did you wade through it all?!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 18, 2014)

I have plowed through a lot of these journals in the last couple of years. It is kewl to see how folks progress with their growing skills and techniques.

I am less than a rookie grower, but had to start somewhere..lol

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2014)

cool man, I've had 2 or 3 perpetual journal's which really chart my progress from cowboy growing to where I'm at now which I guess isn't so different in all reality, after making life interesting and much more complicated than it need be with growing I've gone back to basics and it's paying off. 

jesus when i stop and think of the near misses with po po and the disasters i've had with melting ballasts. I've been incredibly lucky.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2014)

At least you have a consistent avatar now, and a fitting one too. lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2014)

lol seasons change my love of gin remains...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2014)

random shots, I'd say what they are but I only know about 50% haha not using masking paper tape for labels ever again... sorry some are out of focus, the old fujipix cam is on it's last. the singed ones are from the other 600 cab that had no real ventilation, moved into the tent as space was made. 
this one's Icer VVV
  
Fireballs VVV
   
taller fireballs VV
 
Sweet n sour


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2014)

making canna caps today. 3 oz of psycho and a half of casey jones. half a gram of bho on top and probably some more to go in when i make a batch.

I couldn't actually fit any more weed into the mix so had to leave about a half out haha that'll go in to what I strain out tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2014)

Fantastic don. Them caps are going to be good


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

The Candy looks good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2014)

cheers Dr I think they should have a decent kick to them probably too much for myself.

thanks Mo, that batch of pips has produced some stellar coloured great weed in some really varied flower times too. from 6 weeks to 12+ mondo bizarro.

right, time to strain out the second batch of ground weed. I'm meeting the guinea pig this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2014)

Hiya Don!
nice lot of sativa in the house. Ur candy looks very sweet.
don't u just love them skinny sativa leaves by the buds, oh baby they are sexy.
you ever grow out C99?
mate im super stoked ferry sent me Fireballs and Bluepit I got germin in the Tron now.
see ya later alligator.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2014)

smoking dog all this month and next lol, oh joy.>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2014)

Ain't seen much of Don since he made those thc-Cap-thingmawatsits


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hiya Don!
> nice lot of sativa in the house. Ur candy looks very sweet.
> don't u just love them skinny sativa leaves by the buds, oh baby they are sexy.
> you ever grow out C99?
> ...


Hey Doc,

I do indeed love a fine sativa diva. the one above looks like it's going to be a long haul though. probably be the last thing i pull out of the tent.

never grown C99 out but smoked mountains of it. it's too racy a high for me. i saw the fairy had dropped by with some fire pips for you, I know you'll do them justice Ambz



mr west said:


> smoking dog all this month and next lol, oh joy.>>>>>>>>>>>>


for once I have a bit of variety lol I have two strains to pick from haha, psycho and livers. literally maybe about a couple of grams left of each taking two livers down friday though. keep the wolf from the door...


DST said:


> Ain't seen much of Don since he made those thc-Cap-thingmawatsits


Dose isn;t as strong as I'd like so the mix is in the freezer awaiting a bho top up, a second BHO top up. not sure whether I've over processed the fat by using the same load for the second batch of chopped weed. if i'd used half the fat it would have been cooked 4 times to do the amount of weed in it though so i dunno what i'm going to do. might be easier to do small batches and use kief.

sorry I've been AWOL for a bit of late. not had a social frame of mind.

might even take a few pics tonight. got a load of different strains coming off soon. i'm loving opening the tent at the minute, almost no duplicate strains. some mystery ones i fucked the labels up on and a couple I'm going to reveg. They smell so good I'll kick myself if i don't. the worst bit is I'll have to gift them out to save them.

did I mention moving house sucks giant elephant sized cock?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2014)

Great to hear from YOU DGT! Things sound like super awshum in the tent except for the bugs, oh well, im sure you can keep them under control. Its super weird cuz I have some bugs in just one of my pots, it must come from the medium I think. how can they keep their product so bug free ya no?
Wow I hope the C99 works for me. I heard super sativas are really really good for ADD so im hopin this one, which I never had before helps me out. GOOD luck with the move, I hope nothing breaks!! missed u Don, look up to your brilliant knowledge and expertise to help out in troubled times.
like I took 2 small teeny weeny clones from my 12/12 dog and reverted them back to 18/6. got them in rockwool in the tron lookin very week. What do you think my chances are of survival and any recommendations.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2014)

Been a while, wanted to stop in and say hello across the pond!


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2014)

can you tell the difference tween livers and cosis, there aint much init.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Great to hear from YOU DGT! Things sound like super awshum in the tent except for the bugs, oh well, im sure you can keep them under control. Its super weird cuz I have some bugs in just one of my pots, it must come from the medium I think. how can they keep their product so bug free ya no?
> Wow I hope the C99 works for me. I heard super sativas are really really good for ADD so im hopin this one, which I never had before helps me out. GOOD luck with the move, I hope nothing breaks!! missed u Don, look up to your brilliant knowledge and expertise to help out in troubled times.
> like I took 2 small teeny weeny clones from my 12/12 dog and reverted them back to 18/6. got them in rockwool in the tron lookin very week. What do you think my chances are of survival and any recommendations.


howdy Ambz, yeah I'm pretty certain i've got rid of them. that's usually the point where I go AARRRGGHGH they're back they aren't too bad to deal with but getting 100% rid of them at this time of year is hard. still at least they're not fungus gnats or spidermites....

Hope you dig the C99 if you get the right pheno she's amazing. huge buds and fast to finish. almost amazes me how it has the racy satty high it's so indica. no idea if it'd help ADD, usually long finish or heirloom sativa's spangle my mind to the point colours start to look haha 'different'.
Good luck with the pups. I've never tried rockwool, and my hydro game is WEAK! 



papapayne said:


> Been a while, wanted to stop in and say hello across the pond!


hey PPP hows things going up in O? hope you're good man.


mr west said:


> can you tell the difference tween livers and cosis, there aint much init.


ME? haha depends how I've labelled the bloody things westy... once they get to a certain size the vine like structure gives you a clue, that and when they get to a few weeks old you should notice more double serrations on the CO.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 6, 2014)

How did those caps go down with the guinea pig in the end? aint seen ya in the UK thread to ask ya lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2014)

alreet Saer, not strong enough man, I'm not sure if I've overcooked them. I should have just made them with keif and bho instead of a mountain of green. live and learn eh. i think what I'll end up doing is using the fat to make small batches and adding bho as needed. i'm gutted about it tbh

random shots...


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2014)

Good Morning Don. the fairy came by to see me yesterday..

Thanks very MUCH


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2014)

There's some real gems to be had in there mate, happy hunting


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2014)

dayum mate that be some FIRE u got up there ...stacking very very nicely. filling in in a massive way. whats that long fuki N donk EE dick one? pix #4...im going to guesss da candy with the looks of those long sexy sativa leaves. nice work mate. killin it as usual, u never disappoint with the bud pOrn. cheers


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2014)

was actually seeing if u could tell the dif in smokes lol, they both cheesy sweet funk, the stones simliler too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dayum mate that be some FIRE u got up there ...stacking very very nicely. filling in in a massive way. whats that long fuki N donk EE dick one? pix #4...im going to guesss da candy with the looks of those long sexy sativa leaves. nice work mate. killin it as usual, u never disappoint with the bud pOrn. cheers


yeah amber they're filling in a treat thankfully! though that candy (#4) is at max height for my tent! I'm considering some High Stress Training and bending them biatches over. she's doing the dope fiend lean as it is, if she get's much more stacked she'll topple over. my fireballs is!

thanx Doc. I do try my best unless I'm in my 'eyes off the ball' phase.... I was trying to work out my finish dates for what's in there and realised i haven't a scooby doo lol.


mr west said:


> was actually seeing if u could tell the dif in smokes lol, they both cheesy sweet funk, the stones simliler too.


ahh I see, yeah i can taste the difference in a blind test man. livers is much sweeter and the cosis is stronger imo. I like them both equally. I had some cheese recently enjoyed it thoroughly but still prefer the other two.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2014)

How is the new place coming?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2014)

It's coming along Mo, we've bought the kitchen and need to have the place plastered top to bottom. Been getting some crazy quotes, like 4 grand  

How's your yard shaping up? I've been proper crap lately, not looked much past my own thread. For shame! I'll pop over n check.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2014)

You can always mix paint and wallpaper paste, then just paint the walls with that (it's called "fix and finish" in the trade by all accounts). Like the cheap mans plaster, lol. We done it in our house because the walls where all new and straight, and with settlement the plaster often cracks on a new house so paying 7grand plus to have cracked walls wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2014)

intereshting mishter bond, i'll check it out, mind you some of our gaff needs bonding & plaster boarding before we even think about a skim coat lol. bare bricks in some places. I wish I'd never started the damn thing at times.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2014)

Will you guys own this property mate?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2014)

Idid a bunch of work for some folks from the uk, and they said you can make a fortune doing plaster. I think cof told me the same last time i was visiting him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe one day D, it's still an ongoing ballache, I may just disappear the neighbour.... He's got my head battered.

Dr it's not that hard to do apparently but being shit hot at it earns good dollar. I'm DIY phobic tbh....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

Plaster is easy! The trick is to have a nice trowell. Youtube has some great vids. You should try it. It is a nice skill you can use for a lifetime


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2014)

lol, tell that to a plasterer mowing the lawn is easy, but yet you can still do an extensive course to be a groundsman! I can even garden a little bit


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2014)

Our new house will be three years old come april, the cracks are deffo showing now. FFS I hate decorating lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2014)

Haha it's everyone's fave pass time lol....My missus is banging on I should take a night course and do all the jobs myself, plastering would come in handy but I ain't got time to learn before we need to move in. 

I'll be learning how to fit laminate flooring and tiling on YouTube next week. The joy never ends.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2014)

star of the show this round has to be the sweet n sour (smelly cherry x larry OG x Chem D x Sour D) 

   

N hungry bitch she is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2014)

lol some star of the show, thrip trails all over, burn marks and clawed leaves. I'm still not sure I've got them all, I haven't seen any adults for months or even any eggs but still the silver trails...


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks canny to me geez. And you don't smoke leaves do you? so who gives a fuk if you got a few trails.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol some star of the show, thrip trails all over, burn marks and clawed leaves. I'm still not sure I've got them all, I haven't seen any adults for months or even any eggs but still the silver trails...


buy a box of ladybirds from online n chuck em in ya room/tent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2014)

aye true D, just fucks me off i've been battling something or other for most of this year.

Saer, I'm shutting down in a month or two so i'll just bleach everything and chuck all the pots n coco.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 13, 2014)

Very nice pics mate. Thrips are pretty annoying. Seems like every bag of soil I buy these days comes with pests included.


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> star of the show this round has to be the sweet n sour (smelly cherry x larry OG x Chem D x Sour D)
> 
> View attachment 3272868 View attachment 3272869 View attachment 3272870
> 
> N hungry bitch she is.


looks fantastic, is that a cutting or another seed? seems there may be a few pink phenos about. nice darts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2014)

Cheers papa P, management is doable but it grinds after a while eh.

Ghb, Just another seed man, them pips are dynamite man, she's easy going to put out about a 1/3 more than the others.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2014)

Once I get moved I'm going to get cracking on a new strain, I've got so many half ready it's not funny, the pink one above is going to yield but as yorkie did I'm going to wait on the end product before I pick.

It could easily be femmed same as te pink SLH I gave out to lem


----------



## SupaM (Oct 13, 2014)

Sh!t looks proper to me, DGnT! I'd roll it in a Dutch! ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2014)

hahah you know it Supa. a wise man once said so long as it's on fire at one end and smoke coming from the other you're good to go lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks fire that one fella, sweet or sour smelling ?

Do u still hold that sweet/coffee dog and f.b's ? I just put some f.b, s.s.k, dog, Jakes dreams and they pips out your dogthst was either selfies of the male dust u tried. Should b good either way!

Maybe catch you around later pal.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Looks fire that one fella, sweet or sour smelling ?
> 
> Do u still hold that sweet/coffee dog and f.b's ? I just put some f.b, s.s.k, dog, Jakes dreams and they pips out your dogthst was either selfies of the male dust u tried. Should b good either way!
> 
> Maybe catch you around later pal.


My f3 fireballs smell of coffee


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> My f3 fireballs smell of coffee


Will have to pop over for a peek!!! Is it Purple ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Will have to pop over for a peek!!! Is it Purple ?


I dont know yet it is in veg still. I have a bunch of goodies coming up next round
Thought i would put you a pic on here Don mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Looks fire that one fella, sweet or sour smelling ?
> Do u still hold that sweet/coffee dog and f.b's ? I just put some f.b, s.s.k, dog, Jakes dreams and they pips out your dogthst was either selfies of the male dust u tried. Should b good either way!
> Maybe catch you around later pal.


how do mate, I'm forever missing you on here, been dying with manflu this week. quarantined out of work, ffs you'd think i had ebola.

man, that sweet n sour is getting renamed. revegged and femmed if the smoke is half as potent as it smells it's a winner. it smells like sour lemons. Proper sour. I should have taken pics today, she's filling out a belter. 

As for my purple dog cut, i gave it to a couple of mates for safe keeping til i get moved. The FB I've given to one lad on here. it's not a true rep of the FB though, it's nowt like the stuff i tried off D in the dam. mines like spicy like curry spice not sweet at all .

laters man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> I dont know yet it is in veg still. I have a bunch of goodies coming up next round
> Thought i would put you a pic on here Don mate
> View attachment 3274806


Nice walls of green there Dr I likes it!


----------



## ghb (Oct 17, 2014)

it's a vortex of dank actually. i love the vert set ups, looks like you finally got it dialled in there doc!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

I always marvel at DST's in the dam. he's forever telling me to get on it, those boys over there don't go by GPW it's per m2


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 17, 2014)

Howdy!! I'm using a daft wee tablet so pls excuse any fuck-ups!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 17, 2014)

Aye Aye, can't keep a good cowboy down someone once said!!
( famous last words )

It had an o.g seeing to the smelly cherry I see, you sound real chuffed with it man, it must be as good as it looks!

I thought your f.b's were good mate, I can only hope for one similar! I knew your dog was kicking about but not sure if you still held it. I thought that was almost f.b like with the sweet kush, kind of like dst's blue Pitt, but I've seen his new one and its impressive.

I popped they 2 beans from that bit dog and both through today so it will be interesting to see how they fair!

I'll no doubt get a crack when I bump into you pal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

those cowboys get away with murder eh!

oh aye the lineage of the pips i put the smelly cherry stud to are pretty impressive. chem and sour d are both bangers apparently though i've tried neither. i had a larry og moons back but it was a scrawny piece of shite. probably as frosty as i've seen though, end weight was about two puffs though. this cross seems to be a winner so far but proofs in the pud as they say!

ttfn cowboy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 17, 2014)

I had the chem sour d, im sure that was what was in the " underpaid postage " msg you were iffy bout grabbing lol
Ive still got some larry's from cof but dolski said he had hermi troubles with the few i gave him. The Extrema he done looked outstanding though!

i'm having troubles with this computer, need's a good clean! Its took me from T time to get it going, so im away to smoke this cheese i got lastnight, not the best but about as godd as it it get's when you live in a DESERT!

catch you ron fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

random snaps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> I had the chem sour d, im sure that was what was in the " underpaid postage " msg you were iffy bout grabbing lol
> Ive still got some larry's from cof but dolski said he had hermi troubles with the few i gave him. The Extrema he done looked outstanding though!
> 
> i'm having troubles with this computer, need's a good clean! Its took me from T time to get it going, so im away to smoke this cheese i got lastnight, not the best but about as godd as it it get's when you live in a DESERT!
> ...


aye i'd heard the larry og and a load of their crosses hermied but not seen it myself, 

cof's extrema always looks stunning man. and jesus is it a kick in the baws.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 17, 2014)

I've bred the extrema to a heri and it produces an extrema with a kick. I want to stabilize the line before I release them to BB.....but you're welcome to some testers.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

look forward to it COF, i remember the bit you sent me, i think it was heri or herijuana, took me for a bairn.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 17, 2014)

that was extrema. The heri has a piney, mint smell with sweet undertones....something has been bred to the heri to create this...I suspect it was a jake blue. She is now Southern Fried and I just need to have a good breeding and she will be ready to go.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

southern fried soul food eh! good work


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have three of the BW X Heri above dirt and growing strong cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2014)

Reckon I should have planted this one up a while back lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

I am thinking of making 3 foot long 2" pipes for bubbling clones. I want to see how long I can make the roots!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2014)

I have some uber kush in a cup with a bubbler now


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

Where is your Gin bottle Avatar Don!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah Mo go for it, they can be a bitch to pot on without snapping loads of root mass off tho!

Nice bubbles Dr, that some organic tea or something?

New avi time Mo I've not touched any gin in months...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yea i moved the stone from the ewt to the cup.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2014)

stuff looking nearly done, mixed feelings. not looking forward to shutting down. I always feel a bit at sea without the grow.

think this is psychosis
 
Fireballs V
 
tester nug of the lemon sour to try this evening
 
not sure but the stretch was redonkulous, smells hazy
 
not sure. thankfully smells better than it looks
  
more fireballs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking like some good smoke. I hate to shut down too. Seems to take for ever to get back to full steam again.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 22, 2014)

I agree, when I shut down and got about 1/2 way through the demo, I started thinking, WTF????

But then I smoked a big fat bowl and the thought passed like a ship in the night 

I do feel a lot more comfortable knowing the buds are stewing just around the corner  

Looking absolutely stunning Mr. Don 

Thanx for the update. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## SupaM (Oct 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking like some good smoke. I hate to shut down too. Seems to take for ever to get back to full steam again.


Yea, shit is killin me......ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2014)

Teetotaler? 

How about a tea pot?









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2014)

is that thing a bong or a tea pot?!?

thanks guys! they're all looking pretty done, much more than i'd normally let them, and only as I know when I chop them I have to dismantle the room. which is a days work at least. probably a couple of evenings to trim first.

gotta be done, no sense bitching about it. the worst bit is i'll only get to keep minimal amounts with Xmas being round the corner. 

have a good week all!


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2014)

I got abut two days worth of weed left to last me 8.5 weeks lol. Only gopt two in flower at min, waiting on clones and sexytime on seedlings hurumph...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2014)

how've you managed that mate? thought you were perpetually rolling?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2014)

Yup - It's a pipe!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is that thing a bong or a tea pot?!?
> 
> thanks guys! they're all looking pretty done, much more than i'd normally let them, and only as I know when I chop them I have to dismantle the room. which is a days work at least. probably a couple of evenings to trim first.
> 
> ...


Moving the grow took 6 hours at wide open and it about killed me. I like the plywood cabs but a bitch to move.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2014)

I'd be terrified to use it Mo haha.

Dr, last time i moved mid flower. stressed doesn't even begin to cover it lol. 

chopped a freebie from the secret cup in tenerife called Icer this morning. smells great, tiny buds which will no doubt shrivel to nowt but the smoke smells canny enough. off to get another one down before i head to work. 

feel like i'm in perpetual motion lately.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how've you managed that mate? thought you were perpetually rolling?


Ive not really had a min to do anything. Kids are taking up all our time, also had some shit luck with a load of males which is a bitter pill to swallow. Just planted a load of jakes dreams so fingers crossed lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh man, the curse of the 'I want one good male and ended up with a dozen i don't want to use'. 

I had a couple of pissers this morning. the clone I took of the candy is the taller stretchy one, which smells better but stretched x 4 at least. I lopped the good nugs off the top and trimmed up. took the stragglers off. selfed pips all over the really lower buds. was the plant right at the back so i'm pretty sure there'll be more pips in some of them at the back. that clone's going in the bin.

then to add injury to insult i bent over the stalk in the pot and poked it in my eye. had 1 pink eye all day. and i get to go back and trim another couple tonight & tomorrow.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2014)

Man! What a day!

Find a good old-school sativa to smoke. It is better than coffee! You will feel happy and want to keep working.

I remember smoking some malawi and thinking it didn't get me buzzed. Then I tried to use the hose. I have two valves and two hoses. I picked up the short hose I use to fill buckets and turned on the long hose valve. No biggie - anybody could make that mistake. I turned off the long valve and picked up the long hose and turned on the short valve! Got a face full of water from the unattended short hose!
Laughed my ass off and concluded I was indeed buzzed!

I agree with you on the teapot pipe. I never understood the attraction to glass by stoners! I have an old walnut pipe that has seen more good smoke than most of the people on here have ever had. It is from the '70s 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Oh man, the curse of the 'I want one good male and ended up with a dozen i don't want to use'.
> 
> I had a couple of pissers this morning. the clone I took of the candy is the taller stretchy one, which smells better but stretched x 4 at least. I lopped the good nugs off the top and trimmed up. took the stragglers off. selfed pips all over the really lower buds. was the plant right at the back so i'm pretty sure there'll be more pips in some of them at the back. that clone's going in the bin.
> 
> then to add injury to insult i bent over the stalk in the pot and poked it in my eye. had 1 pink eye all day. and i get to go back and trim another couple tonight & tomorrow.


That blows don. I missed my last trip to visit with cof because of shit in my eye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2014)

hahaha Mo I'm forever doing shit like that. I tested out the new cross I'm about to chop on monday night and concluded it wasn't all that great. then whilst shopping i realised i'd left the list at home and the missus is asking so what do we need. well i was damned if I could do anything but laugh at her. BUZZED hahahah

I do like my glass bong. touch wood i've had it a while. no i'm not even going to type it lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> That blows don. I missed my last trip to visit with cof because of shit in my eye


the eye's a strange thing man. if a fly goes in the works it goes behind anbd is digested by the body but put a tiny piece of sand or glass in there and it's bloody agony for days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

Fireballs and the purple lemon sour


----------



## ghb (Oct 30, 2014)

what was the sample of the purps like don? you gonna take the stump with you to try to reveg her? i have seen the purple pheno in a few of those beans though might not be that rare. looks cracking man, bag appeal is off the charts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

made me giggley and forgetful. lemony and sour. was pretty nice stone tbf. hopefully I'll be able to get it to reveg pretty sharpish and take a snip to isolate if not it'll have to go. I'm not taking any hitch hiking bugs with me!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2014)

That is a hell of a nice plant don! Great stuff man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

thanks Dr, I should definitely see what else i can get out the pips i have of her. I'm not sure whether to try and take it further or just reverse it quick


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 30, 2014)

I posted in what I thought was your section Don. But it fukin not this thread. So here it tis mate.

Right good to see everybody.Want to spread the word. I been using this shite and getting massive yeilds about double of what im used to.
http://www.haifa-group.com/products...oluble_fertilizers/haifa_cal_calcium_nitrate/

http://www.haifa-group.com/products/plant_nutrition/multi_k_potassium_nitrate_fertilizer/

So been buying these for 18 USD each. for 50 pounds. Fukin makes them GO now

I don't really post anywhere else Don seems I have found a home with you mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

good to see you round Hem buddy. I did see your post about the dry nutes. double yields you say!? you looking at 18 elbows a tree or what?!? haha


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good to see you round Hem buddy. I did see your post about the dry nutes. double yields you say!? you looking at 18 elbows a tree or what?!? haha


Moring my brother, Indoor I have gone from 1.5 per plant to 3 plus. Stems are HUGE. havent tried it outdoor yet next season we'll see. Please tell the missus I said hello looking forward to seeing you both soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

crikey doubling up is pretty damn good mate. i was forgetting you can't do outdoor winter season where you are lol. 

will do re the missus. be a while with the house move/renovation before we see foreign shores for a proper holiday.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 2, 2014)

Thought you all might find this interesting.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/01/german-pharma-companies-cannabis_n_6085886.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2014)

2010 Dog kush


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2014)

good luck with the house dGT.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 9, 2014)

Stopping in to say hello  Hope all is well

stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 9, 2014)

papapayne said:


> Stopping in to say hello  Hope all is well
> 
> stay free, stay high
> 
> papa


Havent seen you in a minute papa!!!! How goes it???


----------



## papapayne (Nov 9, 2014)

Doing well, in the process of a nice indoor harvest, flipped a new cycle with 1600 watts last night. Settled into oregon pretty well, loving it up here.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 9, 2014)

If you wanna see what I got going on company is always welcome...
https://www.rollitup.org/t/soldiers-co-op-grow-2014.842905/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2014)

thanks for keeping her warm peeps! I've been about just hella busy with life shit. i'll drop the last bud rpon shots later tonight. sad day...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2014)

It's not the same on RIU without you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2014)

yeah, I missed u too DGT! I was wondering about u. why is it a sad day?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2014)

He is tearing down his grow op getting ready for the move.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)

the swan song is almost done. 

2 more to take today and the clones i left are pretty screwed. missus forgot to water them while i was away then drowned them before i came back ( she always thinks i won't notice the pots are soaked through lol ) anyway...they're crispy and overwatered now so i guess i'll be starting from scratch when we shift out. at least the thrips have nothing left to eat. 

I go for a blood tests this week, they think i might have a thyroid problem. it'd explain why i'm a moody fat bastard.

Pics

this is candy, smells pretty damn good 
 
purple psycho doing the dope fiend lean
 
this believe it or not is actually 2010 Dog kush. has headband slightly purp colour and frost down the leaf edges & smells real good but not a lot like dog 
   
this is the candy cola


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow - that is some of the best finished flowers I have seen on RIU in a long time! Very fat and frosty!

If it is your thyroid, you will be a different person when they fix it. Runs in my family. The only problem is that the medicine can make drinking and other normal routines wonky. Good luck! At least you have some nice herb to enjoy 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2014)

thanks Mo! I'd have taken them last week but i was away. they've had nothing but ripen for a week and a half, just trace and small PK. the second from last shot is super finished on the side facing the light the other is not so but still well passed the level of done they usually see the blade with me that's for sure.

As for the thyroid, I'll have to wait and see. can't get a quacks appointment til 3rd Dec. majority of the symptoms could easily be explained by my lifestyle if i'm honest. i drink, smoke, smoke weed, do drugs and eat excessively. my stress levels have been epic of late. so i've really kicked the backside out of all of the above. i'm a stroke waiting to happen.

anyway enough morbid shit. I'm off home to finish chopping and try and organise my shit tip of a grow. I'm still undecided whether to bin the tent, it's likely still got mould spores all over the thing.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2014)

That Dog does look like a reet mutt lad. Looks nice though.....goood luck with the quack.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2014)

cheers lad. it's absolutely stinking that's for sure. got a really sweet smell to it. guessing the kush took a backseat in this one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks more like the sour disel.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2014)

not had any experience of straight Sour D tbh. so I'll take your word Dr!


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2014)

i think rasclot has the sour d cut, wouldnt mind it myself lol.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Buds and Roses had a Sour D crossed with Adoni. It was sour like a warhead candy! One of my favorites. If you get a chance to go to the cup, try and visit the booth and ask Aaron if they have any. You will love it! Aaron is a sour d lover


----------



## rasclot (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah man I have the best sour deisel cut  how's every1? Been long time!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Jigs says they cancelled the cup!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2014)

no shit man, wow, that's fucked.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2014)

i have had sour D from Rasc! My memory is fubar. I remember it being too strong for me but hella tasty!

doing good rasc lad. The cup expo has been cancelled aye. Think they re blaming the gov and po po but they didnt get it signed off health n safety wise in time. Its on the HT MOB TGIS ONE!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 25, 2014)

If u want a cut westy it won't b for a month or so mate


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2014)

rasclot said:


> If u want a cut westy it won't b for a month or so mate


I do want one Ras mate and a month or so would be ideal mate im still recovering from the summer and not bothering with my grow for nearly 8 weeks. Kids take priority init lol. Fucking summer holidays and crap. Bertie is now crawling and getting into everything bless him. 9.5 moths old and i recon he'll be walking b4 a year lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2014)

That is great westi! Mine got in to everything too it can be a challenge


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2014)

LOL challenge accepted lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2014)

purple lemon sour reveg is a GO!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice one donny mate. Not a big fan of revegging but im gonna have to bite the bullet with my pog cuz its too good to lose and the cut i took has curled up lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

mr west said:


> Nice one donny mate. Not a big fan of revegging but im gonna have to bite the bullet with my pog cuz its too good to lose and the cut i took has curled up lol.


That shit sucks! I am not a fan of them ether west. most times i would rather just pop some seeds from it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2014)

da masta of the reveg.SWEET!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

He's makin a list
Checkin it twice
Gonna find out who's narty and noice...




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2014)

just realised what a state my veg cupboard in haha. best get that whipped into shape pronto. no wonder i've had bugs  though there's noticeably none on the blue traps. honestly those things have more of my arm hairs than bugs stuck to them.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

Never seen blue ones. Yellow works great because bugs are attracted to dying (yellow) foliage.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

I read a post about somebody using yellow party cups and coating them with vaseline. No more lost arm hair!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I read a post about somebody using yellow party cups and coating them with vaseline. No more lost arm hair!


It was in the 600 i saw that too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2014)

simple tech is usually the best eh! cheers Mo. it may all be irrelevant anyway. the reveg was crispy leafed when i went in this morning. it's a fine balance to not over or underwater when they've got such tiny growth. i think i'll be able to pull her round though.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

I have always had a hard time with revegging. If it is a strain I will never get again, then they die fast and hard! If I don't care about it, then it reveges fine!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2014)

i know! though i've still pips to hunt it if needs be i'd really rather not have to. I could kick myself. it was absolutely fine last night


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't know how farmers make a living! I would go insane!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2014)

yeah I think I'd be the same though i guess after a few years you should kn ow what's what or quit haha

I could do without setting it back though the missus is pressuring me to have the room back to a bedroom.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2014)

sheeesh.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2014)

You would expect around 10%, I guess yer no chuffed?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2014)

lol it's lightened drying too haha... na man I'm happy with whatever really. I don't really have a hard and fast method sometimes the trim isn't as great as others. I mind on being pushed for time last chop with going away to tenerife so it's probably not all sugar.

also I won't really be smoking much of it so it's all bonus. still knock spots off any hash round abouts, actually that's a lie. the only other hash I see is my mates and he's quite a bit less selective with his trim than me so it beats his hahah.


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2014)

very nice donny, I did think like D and would be a bit miffed on % but it looks yummy


----------



## papapayne (Dec 13, 2014)

Now there is a nice looking hash ball if I ever saw one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2014)

thanks guys. Normally I wait until there's a freezer draw full which is probably about 5-600g and don't get near 10%. I get what's there to get so am never disappointed really.

the hash was lush in my pals volcano, I need me one of those bad boys. I could happily sack off joi ts for good I think.


----------



## ghb (Dec 14, 2014)

i agree, hash in the volcano just seems to last forever, and the flavour is something else.

the last couple of crimbos i bought vapes as a treat to myself (cano in 2012 and da vinci in 2013) by feb they are gathering dust.

i have my indoors vape and a portable, but the joints are nigh on impossible to escape, just keep pulling me back in, i have decided that i am ADDICTED to smoking.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2014)

hahah addicted to smoking lol. not saying i'll never smoke a joint again but i reckon i'd quit the cigs if i had one. i made a j last night hash n weed mix and i was just unimpressed with the dirty taste added. i must have had about 20 bags last night i was high as i've been in a long time...

think I'll get a portable one first n see how i go.

the hash lasted for ages in the gauze aye. i brought most of it away with me when i left.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2014)

them magic lunch boxes are the shit by all accounts, id get one but im a cheap skate lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.magic-flight.com/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2014)

I've used one and yeah they're pretty decent. Lifetime guarantee I think too.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2014)

so it looks like u need two, one for oil and one for bush lol.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 15, 2014)

I got 1 I don't use nearly brand new but lost the battery n charger u can pick up a charger n that for £15 any 1 wants it for a decent cut it's urs


----------



## rasclot (Dec 15, 2014)

Alright lads here's my new set up 2 600w loft converted with 1 massive psychosis In a oxy pot n 1 sour diesel in soil they got a 600w each at the min til I pull my finger out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2014)

looks nice n frosty Rasc!

Nice conversion. kingspanned out the lot. was it much outlay?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 16, 2014)

I payed £200 for 8 sheets of celotex 140mm from a friend normally £60 per sheet! Probly all in all about £400 max and a lot of itching cutting that shit but well worth it! I should of done it years ago instead of wasting money on tents lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2014)

that's not bad at all man. Think I'll be in a walk in cupboard. hopefully within a month and a half.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

How is the move going? Is your back holding up?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

Outdoor ladies to cheer you up 










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2014)

plasterer finishes this week, drywall I think you guys call it?! Me and my cuz chopped 3 trees down a couple weeks back. Hard work but fun! Just need a bathroom and the kitchen and were in lol. Be feb I reckon.

nice lookin ladies Mo. I could probably manage a plant or two in the garden buts its too overlooked. Maybe in a greenhouse


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

Are you on schedule? Chopped with an axe or chainsaw?

Post some pics!

Can't wait to see you in your new place


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2014)

chainsaw man! my cuz is a tree surgeon by trade. hahah schedule?! not really we'd hoped before xmas but you know, best laid plans of mice n men.

soon enough there'll be some pics worth showing. I'm sure you aren't bothered about seeing bare walls lol.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 17, 2014)

Sweet bet u can't wait! I'm slowly getting converted to these oxy pots that psychosis is over a meter wide n at least 80cm tall n she's all bud!!! I reckon sheatleast 6 oz!


----------



## ghb (Dec 17, 2014)

is that just a brand of dwc rasc? looks like.

i hear the yields are massive in hydro, maybe one day lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 17, 2014)

I got 3 one pot systems check em out
http://www.iwssystems.co.uk


----------



## Mohican (Dec 17, 2014)

Bookmarked it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 27, 2014)

merry Xmas peeps, bit late I know. I've been out of signal range, then battery. Also quite drunk for several days haha.

hope you've all had a good one and Santa brought you nice things!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 27, 2014)

merry xmas to ya from across the pond


----------



## rasclot (Dec 28, 2014)

Hope u had a good 1 mate Santa bought me a iws xl oxy pot 70litre bad boy did u get anything nice?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2014)

cheers papa, and the same back at ya!

rasc lad, I've got a massive uk version aquapot I've never even unboxed. Its so huge id get nowt else in the tent, so never bothered. Don't think I ever will unless its for food.

as for nice treats, yeah I got a few bits n bobs but nowt massive. Want a new bike but ain't gonna. Happen when we're buying sofas and flooring and other really boring mid life shite!

bah fuckin humbug.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2014)

Aye lad, Welcome to that 2.5grand for new kitchen cupboard doors, 2 grand on Solar panels, fuk nows how many grand on Xmas.....and don't get me started on day care, lol.

Nice LAcheese that, and the Co was smashing mate. Really liked that. (I think by the last day I actually had some of my taste buds back). I made the mistake of smerking the Pink Lemonade early on and only managed to get the taste a little bit.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

DST said:


> Aye lad, Welcome to that 2.5grand for new kitchen cupboard doors, 2 grand on Solar panels, fuk nows how many grand on Xmas.....and don't get me started on day care, lol.
> 
> Nice LAcheese that, and the Co was smashing mate. Really liked that. (I think by the last day I actually had some of my taste buds back). I made the mistake of smerking the Pink Lemonade early on and only managed to get the taste a little bit.....


You're not effin kidding pal. 1300 this morning for a bed and two sets of draws. the thing actually looks like a fucking sled. no shit like santa claus style. it just needs me in a red jacket and a couple of reindeer. and the mattress is another 800 odd fffs my heads spinning.

Aye the LA was from a pal, twas canny, I'd have liked it more if it weren't labeled cheese though cos it's not a patch on or anything like cheese. That Co being my swan song i did proper, let it finish and some then a decent cure.

what did you make of the smidge of shish? dare I ask lol. the pink lemonade is going to make it through fine n dandy so you can have a play with it soon enough. quarantine providing...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (Dec 29, 2014)

Home ownership and children are a full time (overtime) job! Worth every penny!

Happy Happy Don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

when do the overwhelming feelings of joy and happiness start to kick in?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2014)

after you get used to making mortgage payments.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

I see you lurking COF! Merry Christmas !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> after you get used to making mortgage payments.
> 
> 
> cof


 Think i'm going to need a whisky


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2014)

Merry Christmas.....and you better make it a stiff one.
With ownership you become "lord of the manor."


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

hahahaha you've not met my good lady. AKA she who must be obeyed lol. Merry Christmas to you and the fam Cof


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2014)

We missed you on the forums. Did you partake in bad Friday?....and then continue.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

truth be told i'm finding it hard looking at grows without one fella. and I've had a pretty busy period with the incessant shopping demands of said better half. she keeps saying, we've saved so much money in the sales. whereas I'm just  but it is what it is. we'll have a lovely house to sit in when we've no money to go out. 

My tumbler needs a refill....


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2014)

Don't let it get you down. Things will settle down after the initial expenses and the bank account can recover.....just in time to buy your lawn equipment.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

hahahah the lawn is still under the trees I haven't removed yet.... I hear ya though. I honestly care nothing for money as long as i have enough to do what's needed at the time. oxymoron?! maybe, who knows. but that's me. 

GF thought i was going to paint the place myself after we've paid grands to have it plastered. I said no effing way what if i screw it up!? I'd rather get started on the garden( outdoor non MJ one) before i paint the inside of the house lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2014)

Your soil prep at this time will have a positive effect on your garden.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

I would rather be in the garden too mate. I buy my place end of January and no more f'en shutting down for me for awhile i hope.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> Your soil prep at this time will have a positive effect on your garden.
> 
> 
> cof





Dr.D81 said:


> I would rather be in the garden too mate. I buy my place end of January and no more f'en shutting down for me for awhile i hope.


guys, i couldn't put a spade or shovel into the ground right now it's frozen solid for feet down. I'm content with my reveg and the succulents wintering in the bay window lols...

well, that's me out boys nice to chat got the Mo'law's birthday meal to attend in an hour or so. need to get dapper.

til next time!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> guys, i couldn't put a spade or shovel into the ground right now it's frozen solid for feet down. I'm content with my reveg and the succulents wintering in the bay window lols...
> 
> well, that's me out boys nice to chat got the Mo'law's birthday meal to attend in an hour or so. need to get dapper.
> 
> til next time!


It is in the 50's and 60's around here. i have tomatoes outside now


----------



## SupaM (Dec 29, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is in the 50's and 60's around here. i have tomatoes outside now


...bout the same this way....I just left the beach for a few days, and until today, it was in the high 60's there. ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

there's thick frost on the ground and I'm cursing the three of you! Jks....mostly lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Haha me and my son just came in from working on there club house. This thing is going to be the shit guys. Makes me wish i was ten again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

that's pretty cool man. Wanna help me build a shed and polytunnel?!


----------



## SupaM (Dec 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's thick frost on the ground and I'm cursing the three of you! Jks....mostly lol


Oh, no worries Don....It's now sh!t cold rain...lol Seems to also be the theme this year. We got an early dose of the frost, enough to kill off my tomatoes early Nov, then back to 10-15degrees higher tempts....wtf? ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 30, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's pretty cool man. Wanna help me build a shed and polytunnel?!


Bud if i could it would be a done deal, but i would have a hell of a swim to your place


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year Don lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Oh, no worries Don....It's now sh!t cold rain...lol Seems to also be the theme this year. We got an early dose of the frost, enough to kill off my tomatoes early Nov, then back to 10-15degrees higher tempts....wtf? ATB!


man it sucks when that happens we had a similar spurt after a cold snap. confused the hell out of most of the garden tbh.


Dr.D81 said:


> Bud if i could it would be a done deal, but i would have a hell of a swim to your place


hahah I'm actually pretty good with my hands but usually never with the right tools for the job. If i actually went and learned a bit i think I could manage most stuff instead of paying folks to do it. 


The Yorkshireman said:


> Happy new year Don lad!


Happy new year to you too Yorkie!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man it sucks when that happens we had a similar spurt after a cold snap. confused the hell out of most of the garden tbh.
> hahah I'm actually pretty good with my hands but usually never with the right tools for the job. If i actually went and learned a bit i think I could manage most stuff instead of paying folks to do it.
> 
> Happy new year to you too Yorkie!


I all ways would rather do it my self don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2015)

Well here's to a happy and prosperous new year to us all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I all ways would rather do it my self don


I hear that. I took some bad advice leaving school and should have picked up several trades. but ended up at university hating it and dropping out. that said i wouldn;t be the farmer i am today so it's swings and roundabouts!


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 3, 2015)

warm wishes for the holidays don. hope your healths been good. changing what a guy eats and drinks sucks. cheers mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2015)

same to you my culinary compadre! no my health sucks to be honest but it is what it is. gotta fix up this year.

I've got some manflu that's kicking my arse atm. think i've sweat a couple of gallons in 2 days and blown another out of my nose. 

All the best to you and yours man!


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> same to you my culinary compadre! no my health sucks to be honest but it is what it is. gotta fix up this year.
> 
> I've got some manflu that's kicking my arse atm. think i've sweat a couple of gallons in 2 days and blown another out of my nose.
> 
> All the best to you and yours man!


sounds like you need more calmag.  keep hydrated bro and eat some fruit. it doesn't photograph well but ittl do ya good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2015)

hahah yeah I've just done two banana's actually lol. i need some salts now but I think we only have cheese. actually i'm going to go and throw the cheese out.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

So we'll watch these in here Don yeah?


'Smelly Cherry x Lemon Larry OG' from the vaults of BB's very own Don Gin and Tizzle!


 

Some colour in for the new year methinks, probably mainlined and BIG!

See how many sex fem yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2015)

sounds good to me chief! they all look mighty Smelly Cherry so far.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds good to me chief! they all look mighty Smelly Cherry so far.


Is it the same lot as that big pink beast you had at your gaff that time?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2015)

ah right it's SC x larry og x chem valley kush then


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

Lol, here we go...........Don's memory.


Written on the bag they came in was 'Smelly Cherry x Lemon Larry OG', this was a few years ago now, I think you referred to them as 'Sweet n' Sour' at the time.


Are these then from the same batch of beans that you got that big pink cherry lemon thing you've just done or are they 2 different sets of genetics but both with Smelly Cherry in?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2015)

yup here we go agai.... no actually the benefactor of the not me bit came forward and corrected me just yesterday! 

yes they are same batch man!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

Wicked, it's on then.

Seeing yours made me pop these.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2015)

the reveg was successful too! it's just bursting with shoots but annoyingly they're just a little too short for cuts just yet. I was almost considering stretching them under the light just to rape it for clones.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 7, 2015)

lol

Steady away man, steady away.


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2015)

yeah just wait another week and hit it with N lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2015)

weirdly it started to get a bit deficient even though its getting half strength a&b so I bumped it with some rhizo and calmag.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2015)

whats going on?, what u been up 2? yu even growin anymore mate?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 11, 2015)

Canna butter something for the thread


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Canna butter something for the thread View attachment 3329659


Just made space cake from mine. Ate the first cup cake about 30 minutes ago


----------



## papapayne (Jan 11, 2015)

I love making brownies with kit kats in the pan, then melting some canna butter into some bakers chocolate for a glaze over the top. Eat and beware!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 11, 2015)

I just had a Colorado chocolate chip cookie that is pretty good and fairly tasty. The weight was 24 grams. The butter cookies that I make average about 3 1/2 grams and about 4 would equal the effects of the Colorado cookie.
I'll make a batch of cannabutter shortly.....there's 29 grams of dry ice hash which will go into 2 pounds of butter for a slow simmer.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2015)

That is such a mesmerizing photo rasclot. I bet it sure smells good, it looks like a crepe full of ground up herb.pass the confectionary sugar and syrup please.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2015)

I rain shot for the thread:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2015)

Cheers for keeping her warm peeps!

Cannabutter looks good Rasc. I have a load of coconut fat in the fridge I've been meaning to make a batch of cupcakes or something for ages.

COF, 29grams of hash!?! sounds like it's going to be pretty heavy going man. good work 

I didn't think you had rain Mo!?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats going on?, what u been up 2? yu even growin anymore mate?


hey Doc,
I have a single plant in veg  won't be flowering it for months double  other than that just trying to get things sorted for moving house which seems to be taking forever. plastering is done though so we can get moving putting a bathroom and kitchen in.

shits getting real haha


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2015)

Sittin and staring outta the shop window

Got a tip their gonna kick the door in

I'd like to get some sleep before I travel

But if you got a warrant I guess you gonna come

BUSTED

down on the street

SET UP like a bowlin pin

KNOCKED OUT,,,,,, it gets to wearing' THIN

THEY JUST WON"T LET YA BE

FUCK ME DON


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2015)

Whats perculating Hemlock? it's a bit late for me to be understanding cryptic posts


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2015)

Got Busted... Fuck me.

They kicked me door in 225 plants 16 pounds. In FL


----------



## papapayne (Jan 14, 2015)

sad news man. Any word on charges or such?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks like cultivation and sale

A friend of mine who does all my selling is my only customer came to my shop that morning and got a phone call that somebody was kicking his front door and at his house I immediately said to him let's get out of here and go to my house by the time we got outside their were to drug enforcement agency agents securing the gate.
While they were focused on my friend. I put my dogs in the car. And went and sat down in office trailer on the property

The next thing I knew a very large K-9 dog came around the corner and thank God it Stopped
The officer said if you are in here speak up or I will let the dog loose.
At that point my first words to him were I am unarmed I am unarmed and in compliance.
At that point he starts grabbing for his gun while the dog is going crazy and all I can think of is I have lived through a war and I'm going to get killed by an over anxious overzealous police officer.
The cops had a warrant and entered my shop
they found 225 plans and 16 pounds of marijuana
no guns no violence
the detective said to me you want to tell me what the hell's going on around here
I said unfortunately guys you didn't catch the bad guys you caught old guys
he said what do you mean
I said well in 2007 I filed bankruptcy on $8 million i was a builder. My buddy was my framer
No one will lend me money so I can't do my job
as you can see by his disabilities that he's no longer able to frame or run a crew
I told him, my house went into foreclosure and my friends house when in foreclosure and on top of that my my father was losing my family home
I then told him that I was a disabled veteran and that my father was a World War II veteran is also disabled and he relies on me to take him to the VA for his doctors appointments
he saw that I was born and raised in Florida and knew that I wasn't going to be a flight risk he then told me he was not going to take me to jail and that they would contact me and that I should get an attorney right away.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear that sh!t, Hem, really sucks! Hope all turns out for you bro!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Sorry to hear that sh!t, Hem, really sucks! Hope all turns out for you bro!


Thank you SupaM


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2015)

That sucks about the bust. 
Amazing reaction by the cop. I hope you have a good lawyer, you might walk from this.


cof


----------



## papapayne (Jan 14, 2015)

So sorry brother! If you need anything, let us/me know! you can definitely get thru this and come out the other side.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2015)

DAMN! 
Anything you need for real just ask.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2015)

Dam Hemlock, I thought you were on the other side of the country now.....sorry to hear about this. Sending good vibes and wishing for a reasonable outcome for you. Very sad!


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2015)

Thats some sad news Hem mate, hope it all works out ok for ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2015)

gutted for you hem mate, more than gutted. thoughts are with you man. stay strong friend. 

Any idea how you got fingered? hopefully you'll get a compassionate judge and they'll look at your case for what it is.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gutted for you hem mate, more than gutted. thoughts are with you man. stay strong friend.
> 
> Any idea how you got fingered? hopefully you'll get a compassionate judge and they'll look at your case for what it is.


I do. 
I asked the cop how did all this come about.
He said your buddy sold to an undercover cop 5 times. We followed him to your shop. He said we had no idea you were here and this was the DEA agent.
Don't break the rule sales and production just can't Can't can;'t be around each other. I mean this guy has been a friend for 20 plus years. Fuk we go to dinner, we hang out. I mean my buddy didn't want this either. But one of his regulars (who got busted for X of course we has no idea at the time) asked him to take a guy on that just got out of hospital for cancer and needed a hook up, fucker was a cop.....

Thanks so much for the well wishes everyone. I mean that!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

They trapped him by playing his kind heart that is a whole nother kind of low down dirty ass shit. Fuck them ass holes!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2015)

what the fuck? that is so fucked! Im SO sorry to hear this god aweful news Hemlock. Im so sorry , its so fuckin sad and im really bummed big time. I saw the tractor in Oregon and I thought you were here with me in the pNW , safe and sound and finding peace in the woods with me. If threre is anything at all I can do , please let me know. I will be keeping my thoughts and prayers and all positive vibes for you , your family and friends.

Sounds great DOn! looking forward to the new digs and new garden, peST free!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2015)

that's fucked up. playing on your good nature. words fail me.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's fucked up. playing on your good nature. words fail me.


That doesn't happen very often, you at lose for words...LOL

Love you all thanks so much for the support. Means a lot

Really shitty they played us for fools. Two old guys trying to help another old guy and it turns out hes a cop. 
Keep your security tight and as sad as it is to say don't take on new customers even if they have cancer. Or you'll loose the lot.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2015)

Ya its disgusting. Outta all the sacrifices we (veterans) make, and still just to be treated as criminals. Makes me sick man. You are a valuable asset to the community, and I hope you keep on doing what you do, anything you need to make that happen, got your 6.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2015)

Good Day folk's, some not so good new's for Hemlock i see! i know how it feel's man, twice in 6 years ive been done and it feel's like you'r never going to get back on track ( even if you can be arsed going through it again ), then you accept there's nothing else for it, hope you do o.k out it man, its kinda different for me as ive not got bunches of places and people around me with the freedom to do away as the wish. ( well there's allway's the snitch ) I beat myself up for a year over the last bust as i knew the new neighbour was going to do it and i should have approached her first, still no need. ive moved from that house but still see the skank every other day on street. The judge didnt want to hear about my epilepsy lol

So, im a few week's off bringing down my Fireball's ive been dreaming off since smoking some with DST almost a YEAR ago now! WOW its went qiuck!!! Ive been holding the seed's for the right time as to not have to just grow them out, its set me back a good few week's but glad as ive got clone's from her and the Sweet Stomper Kush ( Candydrop x Stomper O.G )
Just noticed the pic's on my thread hav'nt came out as good as i'd hoped, going to take them out of the ORANGE light and get some GREEN pic's done. My DOG is near done with the other two not far behind, and then there's a Jake's Dreams ( deep blue x engineers dreams ) that's looking great, flowering fast and looking like its going to have nice FAT bud's 

Here's hoping for a New year with a little luck for all the gardener's out there still under prohibition


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 18, 2015)

Sad how one person can get busted and the police scare them so bad to the point they start telling on good people. Don't know you bro but I feel for you and have you in my prayers. Sad to hear


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuck that sucks hem. Like DAT said I thought you were in Oregon. My thoughts go out to you bro. I got my shit kicked in last summer and it fucking sucked! Thank god fort attorney and my wife's condition. We can't let this get us down though as that's what they want, they want us to feel wrong for what we do, but yet they are the ones in the wrong. Don't worry the day will come when they all see.

Keep your head up brother and if yea need anything give me a shout!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 18, 2015)

Sad for you hemlock. Take care. Sending good thoughts your way. I too thought you had come west.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 19, 2015)

Just wanted to say, the above posts really show why this is a great damn community. Not often on forums do ya see such a group of people willing to help each other out and such. Kudos guys! Stay Classy

And as always,

stay FREE stay high


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 20, 2015)

As my daddy used to say Love all YA'LL Looks like this will be the week I report to Jail,,, Bond will be posted, hopefully only a few hours but who knows. Thanks again for all the well wishes Should I need I will call
Sorry I bombed your thread Mate! BTW Don looks like one our Best Mothers this year will be Black Sour Bubble X CaseyBand X Smelly Cherry,,, AKA the Original Livers and Cherry Cheese


----------



## papapayne (Jan 21, 2015)

NP brother. I have the VERY last of your seeds going, 6 more Dream lotus x sensi stars. Sounds like it could be the last bit of seeds for a while atleast  You are a blessing to our community, both the veteran and grower community. You are an amazing breeder and I have been privileged to have them in my gardens. Cheers bro.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2015)

good luck bro, don't drop the soap and stay away from those cockmeat sandwitches, they are too high in protein.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 22, 2015)

Psychosis fondue for lunch then is it? Crack on!..........


----------



## SupaM (Jan 22, 2015)

That ish looks damn good! ATB!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jan 23, 2015)

Seen these?........


Well this one aint for kids!.........



...................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2015)

haha game changer!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha game changer!


Yea i would have a bite of that
Man looks like i will be moved before you m8. We are packing up now and going to OR were it is legal before some crazy shit hapens to us too. Will be chopping up my moms and dads today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2015)

my gf kinda overlooked my reveg so it was crispy fried. I got back & took a load of dead stuff off and then promptly overwatered the poor thing.

it will hopefully dry out n shoot again but its mighty floppy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> As my daddy used to say Love all YA'LL Looks like this will be the week I report to Jail,,, Bond will be posted, hopefully only a few hours but who knows. Thanks again for all the well wishes Should I need I will call
> Sorry I bombed your thread Mate! BTW Don looks like one our Best Mothers this year will be Black Sour Bubble X CaseyBand X Smelly Cherry,,, AKA the Original Livers and Cherry Cheese


bomb my thread ha, you're welcome. Anytime brother. Hope the jail /bond thing goes as well as it can mate.ive still got some of the original bsb pips, among other black rose crosses I've not tried yet a jack herrer and something. Else I cant remember.

stay strong man . Chin held high. You're a good guy n hopefully the powers will be will recognise. That.

thinking of ys man. Stay up.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2015)

Amen to that DGT, stay up hemlock.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

man using the site on my mobile makes my posts look like i'm having an aneurysm ffs.

the reveg:
 

I unfurled the bag a bit a way back scrubbed around and those damned thrips are still pupae'ing about like they own the gaff. ut seem quite content not to reach adulthood and fly up to damage the leaves. 

bubblecloner will be making a return and the rootball I might burn with petrol just for satisfaction.

picked up a few oz of some not very welled trimmed gear last night. smells canny or will do in a week in a jar haha


----------



## rasclot (Jan 27, 2015)

ain't u tryed that foliar optic overgrow yet?? All ur thrips would be gone! It works for me mate


----------



## rasclot (Jan 27, 2015)

Are they in ur coco or summin?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2015)

aye mate they are. I'm not taking any plants with me so just never bought a bottle. Will do when I get cracking tho.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2015)

Not very well trimmed, that's an understatement geez...not trimmed at all more like! like a 70's porn star!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

like the green equivalent of a butterface. it's lovely smelling and tasting but....


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2015)

I aint been able to smell or taste weed for bout a week now with this fooking headcold pah! Reveg looks good mate like a load my pal did a few years back, he just let em reveg outside in summer and then he put em back under his indoor, was pretty funky lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

it's kind of in limbo at the minute, see how it goes for another few days but it's not really changing much.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2015)

DST said:


> Not very well trimmed, that's an understatement geez...not trimmed at all more like! like a 70's porn star!!


u mean like her DST?


hey king of the REVEG! don mate looks awesome.
So your traveling quite a bit then?
Would love to see some pictures of you travels, you have always been such a wonderful photographer.
I travel for my job as well. clocked 1500 miles in 2 weeks. Thank god I have a Toyota Corolla, does about 45 miles to the gallon.. plus gas out here now is $2. 08 a gallon. So WIERD!
take care! hope your feeling well.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2015)

My best mate from when I was growing up was of Iraqi decent, he had the hairiest legs I have ever seen, so I called him Cashmere Trousers, lol. Probably be flogged or start a war for saying something like that to an Iraqi these days He's still one of my best mates too! An Iraqi with an Irish passport, lmfao....he's had it tight from customs all his life!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> u mean like her DST?
> 
> 
> hey king of the REVEG! don mate looks awesome.
> ...


haha its cousin its missus lol.

my travels were sim pp ly to London for work. Cable car view of the docklands east London was about best thin gg to snap. No awesome waterfall scenic shots like your trails.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2015)

I used to work with a great Kurdish geezer get this, his family were basically smuggling this n that over the border and saddams lot caught him and hung him. He only fucking survived and they let him go. Came over and went to school. Learned how to code. Amazingly nice folks Kurds are. Truly driven.


DST said:


> My best mate from when I was growing up was of Iraqi decent, he had the hairiest legs I have ever seen, so I called him Cashmere Trousers, lol. Probably be flogged or start a war for saying something like that to an Iraqi these days He's still one of my best mates too! An Iraqi with an Irish passport, lmfao....he's had it tight from customs all his life!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2015)

that place is cool it looks like a UFO. what is that thing, like a theatre. The closest thing I have to that nearby is called the Tacoma Dome.. its right off of Hwy I-5 ,looks like a ufo. Lots of legendary concerts have taken place there. it looks so weird driving up to it cuz its at a bend in the highway and it looks like you could drive straight through it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry Amber I was so pi$$sed off with trying to post from my phone i forgot to say what the pic was of... it's the minnellium dome.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Dome

I took the pic from one of these on the cable. I'm not scared of heights but when wind got up and it started swaying i had a moment haha then went back to re-enacting the moonraker film scene with Jaws lol 




so sad he died not long ago. great actor.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I used to work with a great Kurdish geezer get this, his family were basically smuggling this n that over the border and saddams lot caught him and hung him. He only fucking survived and they let him go. Came over and went to school. Learned how to code. Amazingly nice folks Kurds are. Truly driven.


Aye, another group of people who have had it tight. I met a kurd at a Dutch lesson. Was also a really nice guy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

Man had some tales i tell ya. 

I'm so bored without my grow. thinking I'm going to get a gym membership or I'll go stir crazy. I was even eyeing up an old PC tower the boss was binning yesterday thinking Micro CFL grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

random succulent table decor at a local cafe:


----------



## SupaM (Jan 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Man had some tales i tell ya.
> 
> I'm so bored without my grow. thinking I'm going to get a gym membership or I'll go stir crazy. I was even eyeing up an old PC tower the boss was binning yesterday thinking Micro CFL grow


...bout drove me nuts for a few months without mine. Still not flowering yet.... 
Probably pop off mid Feb. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Man had some tales i tell ya.
> 
> I'm so bored without my grow. thinking I'm going to get a gym membership or I'll go stir crazy. I was even eyeing up an old PC tower the boss was binning yesterday thinking Micro CFL grow


I know how you fill. I am already getting a bit jumpy


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2015)

Yea same boat....not even 2 weeks from seed. They are chugging along though


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2015)

Here are a couple more succulents for your thread.

Jade:




Succulent on a pole:



I am waiting for the overcast to burn off so I can take some sunshine pictures today. I have a reputation to maintain 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2015)

lol my collection of house plants is now full of gnats.
My mother got me and some family members an amaryllis each for Xmas so we could have a little fun comp grow off. The soil it came with is to blame. Haven't the heart to bin it. Pointless now anyway.

only plus is the succulent leaves are too thick to be thrip eaten. FML.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol my collection of house plants is now full of gnats.
> My mother got me and some family members an amaryllis each for Xmas so we could have a little fun comp grow off. The soil it came with is to blame. Haven't the heart to bin it. Pointless now anyway.
> 
> only plus is the succulent leaves are too thick to be thrip eaten. FML.


Sometimes its tough to get a ride to the grow store and I really needed some dirt. I decided to grab a few bags from outside the local supermarket, bad idea. Pretty sure thats where the mites came from. It was the only real breach in security. Good news is I was able to save most of the tent, but by the time I realized it they had gotten to the veg also. Pretty much all cleaned up now, but I'll never be sure again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2015)

pretty sure my gf used the flash bottle full of fertilome mix i was treating them with to clean the bathroom too. Smells orangey!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Man had some tales i tell ya.
> 
> I'm so bored without my grow. thinking I'm going to get a gym membership or I'll go stir crazy. I was even eyeing up an old PC tower the boss was binning yesterday thinking Micro CFL grow


not me. I cant wait to stop growing, I have NO time for it anymore and jars and jars full of dank weed that will take us years to smoke. im lookin forward to tearing all my gear down and turning my grow building into a gym. yeah you should get a gym membership or what I do now is watch hard core DvD work outs . dude, im getting ripped.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2015)

that's a no can do. I cant ever imagine fully stopping growing. I love it more than smoking.

I'm rejoining the gym next week. Time to shed the winter coat....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2015)

lol, but winters just started! maybe you should wait.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2015)

haha o need a run up to be almost not morbidly obeast by August lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2015)

ha ha, u gotta look good at them nude beaches in Spain.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 6, 2015)

New album next month.

Turn it up for the big beat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2015)

Noice! Cheers for the heads up!

amber I swear there was more to that post when I first read it but didn't reply. Something about eyes?! You ok hinny?

I've had a fucked up week. Boiler leaked fucking everywhere. I broke a man with ecstasy in a cursed town. Then concussed myself trying to remove my boots when I got home. Blurred vision, sick and shit the bed(slightly).... Today I moved two skip full of rubble and trees putting my back right out.

and the icing... Got a call from a bank about a cheque I gave to a charity do in August which bounced. The bank account is online only and I never use it so didn't know owt about it til they finally ring me6 month later. The return fee put me over drawn and they've been charging me interest since. I owe them 88 fucking quid. I'm foaming. They won't budge as its interest not fees.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm surprised they didn't let the interest build up more before letting you know. Banks are not the most fair, ya know.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear DG&T....sh!t week all around. Sure hope it picks up for you brotha. 
Could use some good news this way also.....MIL has been in ICU since sunday, and my ole lady 
is taking it really rough. ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I'm surprised they didn't let the interest build up more before letting you know. Banks are not the most fair, ya know.


haha man it was only a £20 cheque! 68 interest in 6 months.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Sorry to hear DG&T....sh!t week all around. Sure hope it picks up for you brotha.
> Could use some good news this way also.....MIL has been in ICU since sunday, and my ole lady
> is taking it really rough. ATB!


man that's tough. Puts my minor shit into perspective for real. Hope things pick up soon supa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2015)

Phallic Amaryllis on the go. Jade plant crawling along and a stretched succulent. bout as interesting as gardening is in my place at the moment. pink lemonade reveg finally gave up the ghost. so the room gets dismantled this week. won't even be able to toke in the house without the fan/filter in the room. though i have spares i might just rig the fan to the filter just for smoking indoors haha...

 

and it's a shitty pic too. lmao


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice plants! Is that the new house?

Look what I got at the cup:








and a Tommy Chong roller from Amsterdam:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice plants! Is that the new house?
> 
> Look what I got at the cup:
> 
> ...


That's pretty sweet Mo! a little more conspicuous than I go for but I'm in a non legal country lol

how does the roller thingy work? I saw chong talk about it but not really explain how or what it did lol stoners man....

old house btw


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3348364


5am in the kitchen is where a lot of things go down..... won't somebody please think of the children!?!?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

I know - I can't wear the hat anywhere! 

The roller opens like a clam. Drop in your filler, and shut the clam. Roll it, add a paper, roll, lick, roll, pop it open. They had ones for rolling cones also!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2015)

OMG way to re invent the wheel hahaha man i had one of those rolling machines my grandad had when he was a young guy lol

admittedly it didn't roll cones tho!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

I got it to honor Tommy Chong. He is a true pioneer 

I don't roll very often. The papers give me cotton mouth very badly.

I love to vape!

Jillanje BX male:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2015)

don't get me wrong, the mans done a great deal for the community. it just kinda saddens me he's having to endorse stuff to make money, not very old hippy like. we saw him promo the roller at the non cup in amsterdam and it was just sad. 

Jillanje male looks like a stud Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2015)

There is a reason everybody sells out. Nobody gives away free houses, cars, or food.

I am sure he made a bundle on the Cheech and Chong franchise. I just wish the Roller said Cheech and Chong or played Earache My Eye!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 12, 2015)

You alright don? Long time No speak just popped in too see some dank. Shocked too see no pron haha. You moving again or something?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> There is a reason everybody sells out. Nobody gives away free houses, cars, or food.
> 
> I am sure he made a bundle on the Cheech and Chong franchise. I just wish the Roller said Cheech and Chong or played Earache My Eye!
> 
> ...


yeah I hear that mo, not a lot in this world free. I'm probably just reading shit wrong. I have a tendency to see the dark side sometimes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2015)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You alright don? Long time No speak just popped in too see some dank. Shocked too see no pron haha. You moving again or something?


haha willy lad hows tricks?! And yeah im moving again!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 12, 2015)

Im good mate just crackin on with life and that . gonna try and get back into the riu vibe. Missed the banter


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2015)

hahah there's a few old heads still about and a bunch of young upstarts haha so what's cooking you got your grow on?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I got it to honor Tommy Chong. He is a true pioneer
> 
> I don't roll very often. The papers give me cotton mouth very badly.
> 
> ...



Hows the Blue Dream?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 14, 2015)

how are ya doing? Hope all is good on the other side the pond.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah there's a few old heads still about and a bunch of young upstarts haha so what's cooking you got your grow on?


Yeah im still at it mate. Been slacking a bit lately, kinda fell out of love with it. But i went to amsterdam last week tried about thirty strains and realized it was lack of variety that was making me lose interest. got hold of 4 new strains since then hahah


----------



## ghb (Feb 14, 2015)

variety is the spice of life man. hope you indulged in the other delights of amsterdam while you were there, like a black one, an eastern european, a dutchie, a slant and maybe a fatty too.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 14, 2015)

Damn don no go at growing


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Here is some pron for the Donster:



How's the house coming?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> how are ya doing? Hope all is good on the other side the pond.


Yeah man, I'm good I guess, busy, tired and busy. missing my grow terribly. yourself papa?


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah im still at it mate. Been slacking a bit lately, kinda fell out of love with it. But i went to amsterdam last week tried about thirty strains and realized it was lack of variety that was making me lose interest. got hold of 4 new strains since then hahah


hahah good work man. I know what you mean. if possible i like to have a selection to smoke from. couple of types of green and hash. i had to buy some for the first time on friday. import from holland a white widow cross. £160 for 25grams. dark days lad....

so what new gear you got going? you seen BB lately?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Damn don no go at growing


tell me about it. it's like part of me's missing.


Mohican said:


> Here is some pron for the Donster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh to have fruit trees and weed out in the garden. you got it good Mo. 

We went and prepped the rooms for painting yesterday and undercoated one room. off to get hopefully the rest of the upstairs done today. 

it's weird, yesterday when we started I was downhearted but by the end of seeing one room white I can now see it as a blank canvas.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tell me about it. it's like part of me's missing.


that big wad of cash in your trouser pocket.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2015)

I love primer! It makes everything clean  Post some pics of the house when you get it painted. Wish I was closer - I would come help. I am a wizard with a roller.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that big wad of cash in your trouser pocket.


haha well that's part of it. Minus the wad and with the extra expense of materials for the new place.
I'll have a grow finished before the house


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love primer! It makes everything clean  Post some pics of the house when you get it painted. Wish I was closer - I would come help. I am a wizard with a roller.


it has been noticed my cutting in isn't as good as my gf's so im relegated to roller duties...

the rooms look so much better white but the electrician has fucked up. Put spot lights in and made holes bigger then the lights and butchered the plaster. He's even put sockets in we didn't ask for. Like right in the middle of the chimney breast where the fire should go. Swine wants over 2k for his work too!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2015)

Did you have to feed his horse too don? Yeehaw!


----------



## ghb (Feb 16, 2015)

yeah i don't think you need us to tell you somebody is at the bollocks lol.
good one westy. sorry to hear about your old man, hope all the family is well mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2015)

mr west said:


> Did you have to feed his horse too don? Yeehaw!


bloody shocking ain't it.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2015)

what do expect from an electrician?
did he furnish the 55 gallon drum of Vaseline?


cof


----------



## rasclot (Feb 16, 2015)

Terrible job he should b ashamed of him self lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2015)

I think it must be a universal thing that they teach electricians. They have a SERIOUS hangup with fixing drywall. I had the same issue, Don. My electrician would not do any of the drywall repair around any of the work he did.. when he installed the new electric box and electric outlets. He specifically told me he don't fix drywall that I would have to. It was a real disappointment.
But ur house is coming along real nice don . I bet you cant wait to move in!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2015)

I mean how hard is it to drill a hole the size you need without making a meal of it. just another page in the saga that is my house move/renovation. i'm still flitting between wanting to burn it to the ground and thinking it'll be all right in the end...


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2015)

It's finding out where you need to drill is the problem. 
Make sure it's over-insured and you're far away.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2015)

he had it measured and marked idk how it went wrong cof. Not saying I could 100% do better but I reckon I could've done a neater job of that botched socket if I'd put it in with a pneumatic drill...

I cant really burn it down the adjoining house is family.
I just want my grow and to be left in peace


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2015)

dang that sucks man. Hope you have no snags for a while!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

random shots... chilli lives on.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

F'ing beautiful bro, that 3rd one looks photoshopped.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

thanks man. I do like a pretty flower. another day or so and the trumpet will open fully.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2015)

Holy moly Don. This hoose flit is like a Freddy Crougar series, a never ending nightmare lad. Needless to say, good luck bru.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I think it must be a universal thing that they teach electricians. They have a SERIOUS hangup with fixing drywall. I had the same issue, Don. My electrician would not do any of the drywall repair around any of the work he did.. when he installed the new electric box and electric outlets. He specifically told me he don't fix drywall that I would have to. It was a real disappointment.
> But ur house is coming along real nice don . I bet you cant wait to move in!!!


I do start to finish work myself, so i am always the next person to work on the job and have to fix anything that gets screwed up. People love me for that very reason, and they have always liked only having one person to have to deal with


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

Aye D, lurching from disaster to disaster lad. just trying to keep heads above water at the moment. It's not that far from being able to move in though we'll be roughing it for a bit. at least it'll be spring soon & we won't need carpet immediately


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye D, lurching from disaster to disaster lad. just trying to keep heads above water at the moment. It's not that far from being able to move in though we'll be roughing it for a bit. at least it'll be spring soon & we won't need carpet immediately


Been a hell of a project! Shit we are coming up on a year now you have been at it right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

in total yeah roughly.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome to home ownership Don! I learned to do all of the things that plumbers, electricians, carpenters, HVAC, painters, plasterers etc. do so I didn't need to deal with the bung holing! 

I figure I have saved over 300K in 30 years. It makes a big difference 

Wait till your gas and water mains need replacing!

If you need to replace your water heater, get an on demand water heater. You will never take a cold shower again and you will save money by not running a heater 24/7.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah man, I'm good I guess, busy, tired and busy. missing my grow terribly. yourself papa?
> 
> hahah good work man. I know what you mean. if possible i like to have a selection to smoke from. couple of types of green and hash. i had to buy some for the first time on friday. import from holland a white widow cross. £160 for 25grams. dark days lad....
> 
> so what new gear you got going? you seen BB lately?


 Got me some la cheese, big buddha cheese, blueberry haze, and some lemony cut off a mate. 
Yeah i go on bb all the time and i make sure to plug the site to all my buddys who grow.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey Willy, good to see ya about lad. Hope all is well in that hood.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2015)

some shots of the undercoated rooms and the soon to be walk in grow cupboard...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2015)

yeah mo I've picked up a few new skills mostly how to bite my tongue when cost is mentioned!!!

@Willy, I've not long had some LA cheese. Nice smoke. Hows the blueberry haze? I do like a nice up satty.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Hey Willy, good to see ya about lad. Hope all is well in that hood.


Yeah im good mate. Was in the grey area a few weeks ago. No dog on the menu tho. Bad timeing i think. And how the fuck do you live in amsterdam and not be like 30 stone? All i did was eat while i was there.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah mo I've picked up a few new skills mostly how to bite my tongue when cost is mentioned!!!
> 
> @Willy, I've not long had some LA cheese. Nice smoke. Hows the blueberry haze? I do like a nice up satty.


The la cheese is nice but i think i prefer the la confidential without the cheese influence. The blueberry haze is still in seedling stage at the moment but im sure it will be dank as fook.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## ghb (Feb 23, 2015)

he got forked in the ass. as nasty as it looks he is one lucky bastard could have been so much nastier!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2015)

that's happens when the farmer catches you messing with his daughter.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2015)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> . And how the fuck do you live in amsterdam and not be like 30 stone? All i did was eat while i was there.
> .


it's because I am busy carrying around this little dude, lol....

shexy elbow shot, lol....
DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2015)

The home is coming along splendidly DGT. Its going to be so beautiful when its all done . The garden in the back is a nice size and holds loads of possibilities for you. Im so happy for you!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2015)

yeah it's taking shape, I have a spare bedroom now instead of a grow room which sucks. I have to have a bong out the window/door which is no fun...

new place is nearly painted and once the bathroom and kitchen are tiled and installed we're moving. 

so this will be my new door to narnia:











bout a meter or so inwards and to the right a little over a meter square:






thankfully it's got a good 6-7ft ceiling space.






I reckon I could do maybe 6 at most in the space if I keep in top LST or scrog wise.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2015)

DST said:


> it's because I am busy carrying around this little dude, lol....
> View attachment 3357655
> shexy elbow shot, lol....
> DST


so funny seeing the commuters rolling about Adam with younguns out cold in the little seats lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2015)

Your house is looking good.
That's about the same space that DST and Jigfresh use. Just put your thinking cap on.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2015)

the hole I've to patch up where I was extracting through...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Your house is looking good.
> That's about the same space that DST and Jigfresh use. Just put your thinking cap on.
> 
> 
> cof


yeah I hear that cof! it's getting there. Finally! a few more rooms to paint and then the tiling/kitchen and bathroom fitting and we'll be in. 

I'll probably not go vert though. I'm also a little concerned about the noise as the space is actually above the stair well. acoustic fan in the loft should do it though


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2015)

How about 2 spaces with leds'? Upper and lower...one for veg and one for bloom. Less heat and electricity.
see my post in the 600.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2015)

the Amaryllis in full bloom!
 
 

just got 3 pink lemon clones back from a m8 and no where to put em, I'll have to rig a cfl on a work clamp and timer in a box for a day or two lol... cowboy style!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> How about 2 spaces with leds'? Upper and lower...one for veg and one for bloom. Less heat and electricity.
> see my post in the 600.
> 
> 
> cof


I did catch that man, with the renovation I've barely two ha'pennies to rub together cof. it'll be a 600 to start probably a 5 or 6" acoustic box in the loft. LED's are the future but they are a touch out of my pocket just now  need that first crop like yesterday haha


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful bloom.

Check out Amazon. The leds' have gotten cheaper. I'm looking at a 300w for $164.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=led+grow+lights


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2015)

i've been keeping an eye on prices but they invariably don't relate to quality so far as I can tell!?!?!? 

be a while before I shell out on any new equipment tbh cof. this renovation has wiped us out totally.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2015)

The joys of home ownership. It will settle down once you get past you initial expences. Then it's just the monthly note, insurance, taxes and utilities.....and pray nothing breaks.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2015)

It'll be ok once we actually get moved in. until then it's a constant money bleed. I just wish I'd kept my grow going where I'm at, it'd have paid for so much. tiling and fitting the bathroom and kitchen etc. live and learn eh.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 24, 2015)

Kinda fuct myself over the same way DT&G...could've used another harvest before moving. If for stash alone...other peoples weed sux! lol Definitely lesson learned. ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2015)

the worst part is part is paying normal or even over the odds for rubbish. I bought a bit off the darkweb from Holland £160 for 25grams.

its pretty decent too, Snow white. A 60/40 split. I'll take a snap in a little while


----------



## ghb (Feb 25, 2015)

i bought a haze for 240 the other day and it is half weed half contaminants.

i found all kinds in there from bits of string to black fluff and even some seeds from a non mj plant, you know the kind that gets blown through the air kind of like a dandelion, fuck knows how that ended up in the mix!

i'm not one for ordering stuff off the web but i'd pay top dollar if i knew i was getting quality


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2015)

contaminants!? Christ almighty you really should be getting off the internet haha. this is what's left of the 25 i got last week

 

25g for 160 it was man. nowt super flash but definitely worth the dollars.

missus was going wild saying she had a bedroom back for 1 whole day before I brought weed back into it...

COWBOY STYLE haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2015)

why is the mobile version of riu so shoddy ffs.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 25, 2015)

LOL Cowboy style, I wonder who remembers that one. I learned a great deal in that thread.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2015)

the clip on cfl is way safer than that first cowboy attempt lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 25, 2015)

For the new gaff Don........



...........


----------



## SupaM (Feb 25, 2015)

That spoon though....Wicked! ATB!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 26, 2015)

DST said:


> it's because I am busy carrying around this little dude, lol....
> View attachment 3357655
> shexy elbow shot, lol....
> DST


When exactly did you have a kid? How long have i been gone? What year is this?


Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah it's taking shape, I have a spare bedroom now instead of a grow room which sucks. I have to have a bong out the window/door which is no fun...
> 
> new place is nearly painted and once the bathroom and kitchen are tiled and installed we're moving.
> 
> ...


Ive been pulling 17-20 out of a room thats just over a metre since 2008 and i have nowhere near 7foot of ceiling height. P
You should be good to go


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2015)

I reckon I'll manage like haha. you use 5 inch or 6 extraction?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hows it going don? We should be back on the road tomorrow and head west. I stopped in my home town and had to wait for a ice storm to pass. It has been nice seeing my family again. It has been 10 years since the last time i saw them, but i am ready to get west bound again


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2015)

package arrived today, thanks again breeders boutique


----------



## SupaM (Feb 26, 2015)

Super envious Doc! I'll have to hold down the dirty dirty for ya!lol Safe travels, bro. ATB!


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2015)

Willy mate I have two kiddies now and the youngest was a year last thursday, so I reckon uve bin mia for over a year man.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

Chopped the Rebar x Triangle - I got a few seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2015)

hey mo - what are the genetics on that strain? Has interesting structure. hows she smell?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

Rebar is an unknown cross that had super tight structure with thick stems and fast maturity. It was one of the special plants I kept from the trash pile crowd. Out of over 30 sprouts I only kept two. Rebar and BigK.

Rebar was then crossed with the Triangle male from the Scott's OG BX.

BigK smells like sour diesel 

Rebar and BigK befor chop:



and after:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I reckon I'll manage like haha. you use 5 inch or 6 extraction?


6 inch carbon and fan but i ise reducers and 5 inch ducting to connect everything just so i have that extra inch of space to work with


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 28, 2015)

mr west said:


> Willy mate I have two kiddies now and the youngest was a year last thursday, so I reckon uve bin mia for over a year man.


 Last time we spoke properly hatty was just turning 3 i think. this feels really weird for me. Has anyone seen oscaroscar?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the hole I've to patch up where I was extracting through...
> View attachment 3358290


At least there was a pre-existing hole there you have used.............I had to kick a hole in a stud wall and hide it behind the wardrobe just to have an exhaust hole lmao.........should be fun fixing it when its time


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2015)

u think u gos u an asshole contractor....my contractor wants $4500 to build a wall between 2 rooms and put in a small closet. fucker. I emailed him back this picture. I says you can have this for the work or take a mother fuckin hike motherfucker.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2015)

@Willy i aint heard from oscar for time, so from what u say its been bout 6 month since hatty was 3 lol. She starts proper school in september lol bless her.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2015)

Shit amber ill get a flight and come do it lol. been smoking the dreaded "soap bar hash" yukky


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 4, 2015)

mr west said:


> Shit amber ill get a flight and come do it lol. been smoking the dreaded "soap bar hash" yukky


Word Ambz I would want to trust the person to do that sort of work at least not to rip me off.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2015)

lol, u can come over ANYTIME westy. sorry to hear bouts the shit hash. wish I could help ya out mate.
Life is a RIP OFF shishk. I just gotta keep contractor hunting I guess. and suggest to the homeless boy on the corner to change his sign from " NEED MONEY, TOO UGLYTO BE a PROSTitue" to "WILL WORK FOR WeeD", lol, not for me but maybe someone has yard work for him or something. THe over flow of top shelf meds HERE is rEEEEEdiculous. im stuffing over 20 urine sample platic speicimen cups with 1 gram samples to drop of at dispensary's all over this bloody state to get rid of my pot. By the time all my samples are delivered I will have no pot LEFT!!! have a good day ya'll, stay high and healthy!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ive just noticed im a well known member. Does that mean everyone thinks im a dick?


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2015)

well I dunt think ur a dick wills but thats one well known member to another. Ambs hun send me ur surplus and I shall love you forever lol. So will my kids too hahaha.


----------



## ghb (Mar 5, 2015)

auntie amber, kind of has a ring to it eh? 

and the words green and surplus can never be used in the same sentence, at least not for me. i have an empty swimming pool out back and it's not gonna fill itself with buds.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

Hahahaha!

Pepper sprayed!!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

Doc visited today. Had to get out the party tray!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hows it going don? We should be back on the road tomorrow and head west. I stopped in my home town and had to wait for a ice storm to pass. It has been nice seeing my family again. It has been 10 years since the last time i saw them, but i am ready to get west bound again


Hey Dr.D You must be on the west coast by now man?! Set up and settled in hopefully? 10 years must have been a trip man. i visited some of DST's family he'd never even met last week. it was pretty cool though. super nice folks. 



Mohican said:


> Chopped the Rebar x Triangle - I got a few seeds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol just a couple eh hahathey look nice and developed man.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> 6 inch carbon and fan but i ise reducers and 5 inch ducting to connect everything just so i have that extra inch of space to work with


not a bad idea that lad, I was going to do 5 inch with my single 600 but the connectors are 6 so i'll probably just do that but with the short length rhino and a box fan suspended above in the ceiling. oscaroscar popped in about oh man 6-12 months back my memory is shot to fook 


R1b3n4 said:


> At least there was a pre-existing hole there you have used.............I had to kick a hole in a stud wall and hide it behind the wardrobe just to have an exhaust hole lmao.........should be fun fixing it when its time


man I wish I'd put a hole through a stud wall, that's a doddle to fix this is an ancient plaster formed brick inset into the wall. haha. it's still as it was. I'm struggling to find something suitable to cover it with.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> u think u gos u an asshole contractor....my contractor wants $4500 to build a wall between 2 rooms and put in a small closet. fucker. I emailed him back this picture. I says you can have this for the work or take a mother fuckin hike motherfucker.
> View attachment 3364097


holy shit 4.5k to build a stud wall. seriously that's not just rip off that's extortion. you could pay for a joinery course and the materials and do it yourself for that money. scandalous. 


Mr.Head said:


>


you feel me knockin'??? welll lemmie in!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Doc visited today. Had to get out the party tray!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a tray of 'fuck you up' right there man. multiple extracts, noice! I refused DST's kind offer of dib dabs when i hit Amsterdam. best not be a drooling mess when a guest haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2015)

cheers for keeping her warm peeps! have a great weekend all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy shit 4.5k to build a stud wall. seriously that's not just rip off that's extortion. you could pay for a joinery course and the materials and do it yourself for that money. scandalous.
> 
> you feel me knockin'??? welll lemmie in!


Doc dont pay that guy i will come out and do it for you. 

Don i am just north of LA right now and will be in or by Sunday at the latest


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2015)

Breeders Boutique Im making a fuckin name for u here out the Evergree State.... if U
Give a FUCK>no biggie but jus letting U KNOW ? I have dropped your Dog, BLue pit and Fireball off in Tacoma, Olympia, Centralia and Mukilteo Washington, USA.so far... I would put the blue pit sticker on my car too but DST never sent it to me like he said he would.

Dr. D81
hopefully we meet at the falls soon. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Breeders Boutique Im making a fuckin name for u here out the Evergree State.... if U
> Give a FUCK>no biggie but jus letting U KNOW ? I have dropped your Dog, BLue pit and Fireball off in Tacoma, Olympia, Centralia and Mukilteo Washington, USA.so far... I would put the blue pit sticker on my car too but DST never sent it to me like he said he would.
> 
> Dr. D81
> hopefully we meet at the falls soon. Have a safe trip.


damn that's beautiful


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

I am so jealous of Doc!

I was taking pictures of the girls in the garden today and decided to get a few of the boys just for shits and giggles. When I looked at the pictures of the boys I was floored by what I saw on one of them:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rasclot (Mar 7, 2015)

Blueberry headband.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2015)

GOD DAMN! Those are some monster leaves lol. I was like Oooh a little plant scroll down see the bucket lol.

Jeebus, dinner plates.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol this plant is a beast the stem is over 1cm thick already


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2015)

cheers , blue pit is awesome
it smells like coffee. im drinkin an IRISH DEATH>lol. happy ST paddys day. we are celebrating already. leprechauns and 4 leaf clovers and Guniess and Irish Death on sale now! WHOO HOO


----------



## papapayne (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey DAT, you have ability to make clones of the BP?


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2015)

all my flipping blue pits were boys ffs. I have a few accidental pips from it got a pyscho pit running at the min slowly getting devoured by mits grrrrr. looks very sat skinny leafs on like the opposite of rasclots beast.


----------



## ghb (Mar 8, 2015)

i had a great coffee pheno of the pit but i never kept it as it was a bit of a runt ( could have been my fault as i ran it alongside two 6 footers lol)  it was like a caramel latte pretty much. i wish i had kept more than one pit to be honest. some of the phenos i got were keepers for sure


----------



## papapayne (Mar 8, 2015)

Yea I am dying to try the blue pit, as soon as BB has them again, i am so buying a pack. Every grow I have seen of it is so fire looking, with what appears to be excellent yeilds and resin. Although BB has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 8, 2015)

Get to work De Rodriguez! @jigfresh 

People need beans man!

Hope ur well buddy. . Sending good vibes to u and the plants!

Highjack over.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

So this is where everyone hangs out.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Shhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

Aaaahhhh its De Rodriguez! hide yo wives! hahahah ola Jiggy!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

I had a giggle this morning. Checked the pips and there are 2 doubles.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

ahahahahha that'll be my bad! Technically not a labelling mishap that ish....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

no one ever wrote that there was only one per, so yeah... right on track for identification. Any guess what I should do with them. Let em go? I guess there's no harm, unless they turn out to be a boy and a girl in the same cup.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

hahah imagine if they were both keepers! love at first sight lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

whenever it has happened to me i lost one plant. i was never good at the whole nurture thing, i find my plants like it rough


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

haha i am a master of high stress training man. you seem to manage at the nurture game from the vids i've seen ghb


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha i am a master of high stress training man. you seem to manage at the nurture game from the vids i've seen ghb


if my plants were kids i'd be in jail don! if that's your idea of nurture you spent too many summers at your uncle jimmys my friend!

my latest method is called the basketball dribble, you basically pretend all the tops are balls and you are dribbling them, slapping them hard from the top down until they flop over, preferably without splitting the stems, it is great for getting an even canopy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

hahaha you wrongun. preferably without snapping the stems. bitches love a love tap i know. you'll be fish hooking them and asking them to kick you in the plums next.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 9, 2015)

I like to grab em by the main stem and shake the hell outta them til they look all floppy and start smelling. Takes about 15-30 seconds each plant. But I sure notice a difference in the stem strength.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

extra fans fr stem strength i used to do, haven't been bothered with it for ages. my 6" oscillating one broke and i never replaced it. i've let a lot of stuff go like that.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2015)

What, you mean you don't grab em by the thoat and stare em in the eye while you are em.....ooops, this is not the gang rape thread is it!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2015)

We're just trying to toughen them up D... not break their souls. lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 9, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> We're just trying to toughen them up D... not break their souls. lol


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

DST said:


> What, you mean you don't grab em by the thoat and stare em in the eye while you are em.....ooops, this is not the gang rape thread is it!


I'm just picturing the big guy saying if your gonna do me DO IT HARD AND LOOK ME IN THE EYES. spain changed me hahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

international cabaret house anyone?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

50 shades of green!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

ah fuck i just hit the g+1 button by mistake and it's publicly recommended this page to my contacts. fucking ace...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

saved! i have no friends on google + 

fitty shades of shite almost escaped my arse there Mo


----------



## rasclot (Mar 9, 2015)

Did u get my address mate?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 9, 2015)

Got u a sour d mate let me know if u want it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

I did and I've just been shit and missed getting it off before i left to spain sorry rasc. I've one to parcel up n let fly the morra tho.

cant home anything for a while either sadly. Sure plenty folk would love that snip tho!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

I applied for a job at Google and it uploaded my Gmail Cannabis profile to the application!

I had to change it. I figure it was too late - damage done!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

haha yikes. Its like the recommend to facebook or reddit etc button on porn sites. Who the F presses that button?!?


----------



## SupaM (Mar 9, 2015)

You mofos are crazy! lmao.. needed the laughs long day. puff puff pass...some "OG?" ATB!


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I applied for a job at Google and it uploaded my Gmail Cannabis profile to the application!
> 
> I had to change it. I figure it was too late - damage done!


So that's why the guy I knew never got back to you....or me, lmfao.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

The silence was pretty obvious. I figured that they would be more liberal than that!

I have a full time gig coming up in April and a few contracts are keeping me afloat until I start.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

hey Supa, mondays are always the longest eh. I've been trying to keep off the smoke a little. back on the diet and one tiny bowl had me spooning peanut butter out the jar last night...

smooth work Mo! totally the sort of thing i'd do. it's eerily quiet here this morning. like the calm before some shits going down.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

I had no idea it would pull in all of my Google history from the site! There should be a warning!

I need a lawyer!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2015)

Hahaha... Mo... really? Of course they gonna pull all your info. Why you think they collect everything about all of us. Fucking Google knows more about us than WE do. Shit, I can't even imagine all the shit I've searched, or posted, or whatever. And they even know the shit you look at late at night. And I'm not just talking porn... I look up some crazy shit sometimes.

Donny... is strait peanut butter not in the diet? lol Better than a tub of Ice cream.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

Proxy up not lawyer up hahaha! for reals though it's a good idea.

yeah straight Peanut butter is actually Jig!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2015)

Yea this day in age nothing is secret. eveything is filed away to be used for god knows what, nearly every citizen in any city is constantly recorded


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2015)

a camera for every 20 people in the uk i read the other day. makes you wonder how all the cctv footage of villains is so shite on the cop shows on telly


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

They want the criminals to think that they don't have good tech.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2015)

Also makes it very funny to me how theres never a good angle of the cops beating or shooting someone unjustly


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The silence was pretty obvious. I figured that they would be more liberal than that!
> 
> I have a full time gig coming up in April and a few contracts are keeping me afloat until I start.


Funny thing being, the last time I saw the guy he was in a very famous knocking shop in Amsterdam called YabYum, and the last image my business partner has of him is his scrawny little arse banging into a hooker from said knocking shop as he got his rocks off for the last time on my bosses never ending Charlie and Prostitute expense budget (that finally ended when he couldn't afford to pay me or anyone else as the hookers had all our businesses cash). 
Thankfully I never witnesed the guys scrawny butt...fuk me how some people forget and all of a sudden become angels!!! Did i mention that I fukkin hate Large Corporations and Multi Nationals with a passion. They are all cunts, and subsequently turn the people who work for them into cunts as well. They're cunts and they don't even realise it.....frikkinfrakkincuntyfukbaws.....And did I mention that in the whole time I was with the company, he never pulled in one freakin contract, and now he's an HR Director for google, oh my, just shows you the twats they employ. 
I read an interesting article that talked about hiring the best skilled people for the job. NO, WRONG, just hire the people that have just enough skill to do the job, the very skilled will always ask questions, go against systems. and generally be a pain in the arse. So good news all you under achievers, it's you that actually have the SKILLS IN LIFE, lmfao.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 11, 2015)

@DST 

It's the Peter Principle in full effect mate.

*http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Principle*


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

Yea there are so many glaringly obvious examples of inequality at work. I know I am tired of seeing big ass companies skate free. Pharma companies get CONVICTED of killing, hiding studies that show danger, etc etc and they get pocket change fines and never see a jail cell while if normal folk like us get caught with a plant we go to jail, spend our life savings on lawyers and legal defense. 

Anyway, sorry for the hijack Hope all is well over in everyones neck of the woods

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2015)

Peter Principle now renamed the Cunt Principle.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 11, 2015)

Pink lemon landed safely don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2015)

nice one lad.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2015)

There was a question in the Breeder Boutique forum about when the spring sale would start.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2015)

I made it to Oregon guys and it is really cool so far. I liked the redwoods in north Cali too. @Dr.Amber Trichome i think today was the day we were to meet. I didn't here from you so if you want we can met next week or when ever works for you. @curious old fart can you email your cookie recipe for me and dez


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2015)

I am glad you made it.
email is on the way.


cof


----------



## papapayne (Mar 11, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> There was a question in the Breeder Boutique forum about when the spring sale would start.
> 
> 
> cof


I to would like to know! Looking forward to the next drop of blue pit


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2015)

[[email protected] old fart can you email your cookie recipe for me and dez[/QUOTE]

I posted it in the club 600 thread, too.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> There was a question in the Breeder Boutique forum about when the spring sale would start.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks COF it's likely to be tomorrow or later today I'm not 100% yet. thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I made it to Oregon guys and it is really cool so far. I liked the redwoods in north Cali too. @Dr.Amber Trichome i think today was the day we were to meet. I didn't here from you so if you want we can met next week or when ever works for you. @curious old fart can you email your cookie recipe for me and dez


Man i as thinking you must have been on the road for ages then I remembered how long it took me to get from LAX to Vancouver haha

glad you made it safe n sound DrD


----------



## SupaM (Mar 12, 2015)

Good News Doc! Be safe. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2015)

Man Don I applyed as a professional joint roller this morning
Talk about a cool job, but I do roll a pretty nice doobie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

No shit. hahah that's nuts man. anyone famous? I'm imagining you on tour with snoop here haha


----------



## ghb (Mar 12, 2015)

i would imagine it was at a dispensary making the pre-rolled joints that they give out as freebies or sell to noobs etc. 

i must admit though your idea sounds so much cooler lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

yeah I imagine so. I'm also thinking of RSI injuries haha i bet you can get a MMJ card for that though lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2015)

Im listening like mad for the flutter of tiny wings, am i waiting in vain?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

hahah sorry lad it'll be next week or beginning of one after. one got snaffled so i'm one short til I can re up.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2015)

no worries jus got bit scared after readin of safe landings


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2015)

ghb said:


> i would imagine it was at a dispensary making the pre-rolled joints that they give out as freebies or sell to noobs etc.
> 
> i must admit though your idea sounds so much cooler lol


Yea man it was. I am going over there in a while.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Man i as thinking you must have been on the road for ages then I remembered how long it took me to get from LAX to Vancouver haha
> 
> glad you made it safe n sound DrD


It ended up being 3500 miles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2015)

woah that's some miles man. road trippin!


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2015)

So dude whats cracker lacking? Any friday updates lmfao?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2015)

lol friday update, errr I could take a pic of my empty cupboard for ya!? sod all happening lad. my chilli plant is picking up but other than that nowt. I'm not even going to the pub tonight. 

hows tings at your end?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol friday update, errr I could take a pic of my empty cupboard for ya!? sod all happening lad. my chilli plant is picking up but other than that nowt. I'm not even going to the pub tonight.
> 
> hows tings at your end?


Haha I am at the same point. Empty cabinets suck


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2015)

You guys can swing by my place and pick up a couple seedlings.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2015)

haha id love to jig its grey, miserable and raining here. About 20c over there is it?

Dr D its not much fun is it. Feels like I've lost a limb. Not to mention the near empty jars...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

No not much fun but I lost some shit so i am going to go bean crazy here soon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sage
Berry bubble
Nibru
Fireballs
Granddad balls
And some others I bet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2015)

lmao grandad balls


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2015)

well i got 1 empty tent and one tent with four init, still battling the spider mites, need some more stuff but gotta wait till giro day at least lol. I got a fucking parking ticket yesterday ffs, jus dunt need shit like that on top of everything lmao grrr @jiggyfreshest what strains u got in seedlings?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2015)

Qrazy Quake, Psycho Killer, Jake Blues, Deep Blue, Dippy Elsie, Dog, Engineers Dream. 

Really bummed though. Got an email saying our big extractor fan was delivered yesterday. Although ain't no package here... none at post office... and according to my horrible spanish also not across the street. Extra grrrrr


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2015)

Fugging dodgy foreign posty bastads lol. Cool beans mate on the strains should be a good bunch. I got a load of pk seedlings i need to sex.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2015)

mr west said:


> well i got 1 empty tent and one tent with four init, still battling the spider mites, need some more stuff but gotta wait till giro day at least lol. I got a fucking parking ticket yesterday ffs, jus dunt need shit like that on top of everything lmao grrr @jiggyfreshest what strains u got in seedlings?


Wa Gwan brudda? you going to SOG the PK's in the empty one maybe?

as for the parking ticket, man that sucks. do you not have a blue badge?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Qrazy Quake, Psycho Killer, Jake Blues, Deep Blue, Dippy Elsie, Dog, Engineers Dream.
> 
> Really bummed though. Got an email saying our big extractor fan was delivered yesterday. Although ain't no package here... none at post office... and according to my horrible spanish also not across the street. Extra grrrrr


that sucks man, but we should be able to go back to them and say WTF! who's signature do you have cos it aint Jigfresh.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2015)

Some girl signed for it. I guess we could be in trouble... because I can't keep track of all the girls around the house. lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2015)

Not sure what to do with the pks yet a little soon to decide. I want to bleach out the empty tent b4 i fill it again, try and eradicate the sm from one tent lol. I got a psycho pit and a headband x casey to start me off though and also a fruit juicy i got from ras to try. As for jig, man what a problem lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Some girl signed for it. I guess we could be in trouble... because I can't keep track of all the girls around the house. lol


de Rodriguez. Be slipping. You need to keep your game strong


jigfresh said:


> Some girl signed for it. I guess we could be in trouble... because I can't keep track of all the girls around the house. lol


idk what to say. Bitches be Cray Cray yo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2015)

mr west said:


> Not sure what to do with the pks yet a little soon to decide. I want to bleach out the empty tent b4 i fill it again, try and eradicate the sm from one tent lol. I got a psycho pit and a headband x casey to start me off though and also a fruit juicy i got from ras to try. As for jig, man what a problem lol.


bit of variation is a good thing man. That highlanders Casey band? Psycho pit sounds like it could be vicious. Lad!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2015)

Nothing in that country makes sense. It'll be the women at the post office that stare lovingly into de Rodriguez's eyes. Either that or the slip you thought was something else? It's all a bit inside out and upside down....cashio ci?


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2015)

nah not hc hbcj was a freebee off of bb


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hell I am glad I can just go to the grow shop now. I used to have to order everything and I have seen two less then a KM from right here.


----------



## Figgy (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell I am glad I can just go to the grow shop now. I used to have to order everything and I have seen two less then a KM from right here.


Adapting well I see


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2015)

I reckon it's a cock up at the post orifice. Or one of the lasses all glossy eyed at our Jig is coming up with ways to make him keep visiting the post office, suave lothario that he is haha.

It's weird how most people think that going to the hydro store is safer than online and the other half think it's too on top to go into a shop with weed equipment in it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Adapting well I see


Yea I am about to go to one now


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2015)

Not at either post office in town. Neither is it across the street at the shop. But I did get to talk to all the ladies that worked in the respective places. Habla Ingles. "I do only for you...." hahahaha

Oh... and they repaved the road in front the house. There was a cute traffic director chic trying to figure out how to get over the gate lol.

Up potted 25 of the yins. They seem happier already.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome to the world of legal Cannabis @Dr.D81 !


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> View attachment 3372001


Haha that is great!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

Lol, I didn't think you lot over the pond would understand the joke?


But then again that's a Russian car!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I didn't think you lot over the pond would understand the joke?
> 
> 
> But then again that's a Russian car!


looks like an astra belmont lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Lol, I didn't think you lot over the pond would understand the joke?
> 
> 
> But then again that's a Russian car!


I think that joke is universal


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

Top Gear: uniting petrol heads the world over.

......


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 14, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> looks like an astra belmont lol


The number plate is Russian.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 14, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Top Gear: uniting petrol heads the world over.
> 
> ......


after his recent escapades, I don't think the BBC would pay the ransom......they are probably the ones who would order it.


cof


----------



## rasclot (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey westy I ain't forgot about u mate I got a little selection of strains u can have but gotta take cuts again as I neglected the last lot lol
I got 3 diferent phenos of
SSSDH x exodus
Blueberry headband
Sour diesel 
Let me know wot ur after n il get em sorted for u!
I'm gonna have a go at breading sum strains I got a mango tango male from elemental seeds that's dropping pollen what do I do? Just catch the pollen in sum paper n brush it on s females?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh yeah I'm off to dam tonight! Well tomorow mornin can't bloody wait!!!
If u wanna meet up for a smoke Dst 1 eve let me know bro


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 15, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> The number plate is Russian.


And the TV presenter airbrushed onto the back is english, whats your point? lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2015)

sssdh x exo whats that ras? have a happy time in dam lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 15, 2015)

mr west said:


> sssdh x exo whats that ras? have a happy time in dam lol


at a guess Super Silver Sour diesel Haze

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Super_Silver_Sour_Diesel_Haze/Reservoir_Seeds/


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2015)

nice one R mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog


----------



## rasclot (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah I got these as a freebie sexed them n got em in flowering at 4 weeks in 12/12 small pots tho
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/connoisseur-genetics-seeds-cheese-n-chaze/prod_346.html


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 15, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Hey westy I ain't forgot about u mate I got a little selection of strains u can have but gotta take cuts again as I neglected the last lot lol
> I got 3 diferent phenos of
> SSSDH x exodus
> Blueberry headband
> ...


Is the exo cheese still out there like that? Its been my holy grail for a long time. Hopefully I can find a cut in CO on 4/20.


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Is the exo cheese still out there like that? Its been my holy grail for a long time. Hopefully I can find a cut in CO on 4/20.


dippy ellsy is 1/3 exodus cheese crossed with livers/blues and exodus psychosis, some funky phenos come from them beans man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

the cut i got off rasc of the dippy was awesome. had everything but was sooo tall.


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2015)

I never got to smoke that one but the pics sure were nice lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

Half of mine were swallowed by PM. I had to take a fair bit early, just made it more UP. tasted lovely still though. be hard not to with heritage like that though.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

What is Livers?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What is Livers?


Some of the dankest bud i have ever had the pleasure of inhaling


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

Indica, sativa, cheese, skunk, haze...?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

sweet fruity hybrid from an 80s pack of sensiseeds. Not the strongest of weeds but up there for flavour Imo. Stinks pretty good. I've used it in smelly cherry and another cross I let go, two toke killer.

great for breeding.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2015)

Livers is a strain from Sheffield area in the UK and is also known as Blues locally, you might see Livers Blues banded around, and that's why. I talked to a lad who was at Uni in Sheffield and he begged me for a cut of Livers...or Blues as he called it. It's sure a nice strain, I think it must have a bushy gene as it's produced a lot of bushy phenos, or is that the Co that's bushy, lol.....?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2015)

nah its livers, it needs scrogged for best I found. I'm sitting in my hotel room smoking about 4 month cure. Proper lush.

cant thank cof enough for that fdd bubbler, it's my fave piece. Just big enough my me and ita a gorgeous bit af glass.my big tube is nice but it hasn't the same draw/pull.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2015)

Bubblers are my favorite thing to smoke out of. I love the pull. Catches others off gaurd too... always fun to watch people cough their lungs out.  kinda twisted I know.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2015)

I like a dry pipe myself. On a sad note my livers heavy Blue Pit got crushed and so did the sour kush heavy one. Cof did you get ether of them from me. If you got the #6 BP it is the livers one. I think the SW#5 is the only one you got that made it here. How are the two Swamp Wrecked you Put in flower doing, and how did the seeds come out.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like a dry pipe myself. On a sad note my livers heavy Blue Pit got crushed and so did the sour kush heavy one. Cof did you get ether of them from me. If you got the #6 BP it is the livers one. I think the SW#5 is the only one you got that made it here. How are the two Swamp Wrecked you Put in flower doing, and how did the seeds come out.


volcano style for me.. LOL But really I like eating weed. 

BTW last week wife took two tsp of butter in a drink. ended up so sick. (this is a high dose for me) She has officially been scared away from my edibles for a bit.. Poor girl. Pot OD is not a joke.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2015)

No fucking way is it a joke. I'm off edibles really forever. BillCollector took care of that. 

Just learned an exciting lesson. An unplugged ballast can shock the shit out of you. Good times.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like a dry pipe myself. On a sad note my livers heavy Blue Pit got crushed and so did the sour kush heavy one. Cof did you get ether of them from me. If you got the #6 BP it is the livers one. I think the SW#5 is the only one you got that made it here. How are the two Swamp Wrecked you Put in flower doing, and how did the seeds come out.


I have the BP #6 and just put her into the bloom room after I took clones.
I harvested the gdp/bp a little over a week ago and I'm finding about 2 mature, fat seeds per bud. I keep a small zip lock for them in the jar.
Both of the swamp wrecked are looking good about 3 weeks into bloom.
What is com #4?


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have the BP #6 and just put her into the bloom room after I took clones.
> I harvested the gdp/bp a little over a week ago and I'm finding about 2 mature, fat seeds per bud. I keep a small zip lock for them in the jar.
> Both of the swamp wrecked are looking good about 3 weeks into bloom.
> What is com #4?
> ...


Cem 4 from Chaka from hardorside


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> I have the BP #6 and just put her into the bloom room after I took clones.
> I harvested the gdp/bp a little over a week ago and I'm finding about 2 mature, fat seeds per bud. I keep a small zip lock for them in the jar.
> Both of the swamp wrecked are looking good about 3 weeks into bloom.
> What is com #4?
> ...


2 seeds a bud is low
I did not like the flour mix shit. I will be doing straight pollen agian from now on.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2015)

I just figured that you pollenated her early.
There are about 40 seeds so far with the majority of the buds still in the jar. I've been working on the smaller buds.
They should produce a pretty good plant.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2015)

I've been looking at pips recently its amazing how the weakest yellow looking premature pips can still be viable. I wonder if it impacts on the plants infancy.

just firing up


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2015)

Any pics of the new back yard? Did you clear away the jungle?

I have finally gotten back to work on the screen-house:






Fireballs ready for harvest - front right on the table:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2015)

hey Mo, nothing new as yet but its all going to come together real soon. The garden will take a back seat til I get the inside sorted and nosey neighbours/family have seen it finished.

garden will be a summer project prep for next year.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2015)

hey DGT, how long does the sell extend at the bb?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 21, 2015)

4-20


cof


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2015)

sweet, I need to get some engineers dream I think, and maybe Qrazy Quake or smelly cherry. Who am I kinding, I want em all


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 22, 2015)

Did you see this? Seemingly some Jap band i think lol, maybe it did come out on the predictive txt hahaha


Find Anything on the tinternet lol, great Avi !

Oh.. loving the Brut  a man's man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2015)

papapayne said:


> sweet, I need to get some engineers dream I think, and maybe Qrazy Quake or smelly cherry. Who am I kinding, I want em all


sup papa! The ED is out of stock I'm afraid as is Sour cherry while we take care of re stocking  plenty QQ and smelly cherry though buddy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Did you see this? Seemingly some Jap band i think lol, maybe it did come out on the predictive txt hahaha
> View attachment 3377583
> 
> Find Anything on the tinternet lol, great Avi !
> ...


hahaha so you've a fan base in Japan eh hahahaha. 

Brut is awesome man. beating bitches back with a stick me mate hhahhahahahhha


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup papa! The ED is out of stock I'm afraid as is Sour cherry while we take care of re stocking  plenty QQ and smelly cherry though buddy.


ah ok. Any word on when the blue pit, black ss and ED will be back in stock? or are they gone in the wind?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2015)

the ss we have still buddy the ED and others will be towards summertime. Cant rush perfection or some thing they say haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup papa! The ED is out of stock I'm afraid as is Sour cherry while we take care of re stocking  plenty QQ and smelly cherry though buddy.


Seems like a farm is in need to keep up


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2015)

I find no fault in that logic. 

And yea, I understand DGT, you guys have never disappointed. I have the cheese seeds going already, looking forward to seeing them flower out. Gonna hopefully get around to making space for the jakes dream one of these days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Seems like a farm is in need to keep up


de Rodriguez is on it haha! Cant wait to see your farm up and kicking too DrD.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I find no fault in that logic.
> 
> And yea, I understand DGT, you guys have never disappointed. I have the cheese seeds going already, looking forward to seeing them flower out. Gonna hopefully get around to making space for the jakes dream one of these days.


I just want space to work lol. A shoebox would keep me going right now lol

really hoping dst can work his fem magic with the pink lemon


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2015)

Here's the Pink Lemonade clone you sent lad>


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks nice and spikey lol.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> de Rodriguez is on it haha! Cant wait to see your farm up and kicking too DrD.


The hunt is on believe me, but I think I will have a bigger grow than Spain as soon as I get the garage up and running.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2015)

Is that a challenge my friend???


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Is that a challenge my friend???


Could be


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The hunt is on believe me, but I think I will have a bigger grow than Spain as soon as I get the garage up and running.


Thought (thinks friend of the past), thought he'd grow a wall when he planted a brick!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2015)

sounds like Spanish builder mentality to me....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Thought (thinks friend of the past), thought he'd grow a wall when he planted a brick!


? I must not be high enough yet this morning


----------



## rasclot (Mar 25, 2015)

Alright lads finally got my hands on a blues cut didn't realise it's so close in tasting to psychosis without the kick! Nice smoke tho 
Pink lemon is nice n healthy ready for me to start taking cuts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

aye its a lovely smoke livers. No para edge to it. Extracts are always tasty


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

My next trip is gonna be out to the UK, I want those cheeses. The livers, psychosis, and the cheese are def related right? Are they siblings or cousins? Or is it more parent-child?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

Cheese and psychosis are related the livers isn't as far as I'm aware. out of the three I'd say the psychosis was the better all round smoke.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2015)

Here is a picture of the Black Sour Bubble male with calyxes:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2015)

Here is the bigger male:



This was the Dad to the clone with the calyxes.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

now that is some weird looking ish! I wonder what BOG is upto these days. haven't seen anyone growing his stuff barring the crosses our circle has made.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2015)

I got to spend an hour chatting with BOG at the LA Cup. I traded him some 3BAR seeds for these babies:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

well there you go! hahah awesome man. they sound pretty awesome man. my kind of smoke.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone seen this rosin tech??
people making concentrates with a pair of hair straighteners n parchment paper from wot I've seen it works a treat gonna try it wen misses goes to work lol 
U gotta put a gram of weed In between parchment paper stick it in the straighteners n stand on them til it fizzes open her up n u got rosin 0.3g of dabs


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Anyone seen this rosin tech??
> people making concentrates with a pair of hair straighteners n parchment paper from wot I've seen it works a treat gonna try it wen misses goes to work lol
> U gotta put a gram of weed In between parchment paper stick it in the straighteners n stand on them til it fizzes open her up n u got rosin 0.3g of dabs


Don't think I have a straightener around. but an iron on super low and a cast iron skillet?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 25, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Anyone seen this rosin tech??
> people making concentrates with a pair of hair straighteners n parchment paper from wot I've seen it works a treat gonna try it wen misses goes to work lol
> U gotta put a gram of weed In between parchment paper stick it in the straighteners n stand on them til it fizzes open her up n u got rosin 0.3g of dabs


funnily enough there was a thread the other week with rosintech in the title and if i remember rightly the general concensus was thats its an old technique and has been surpassed by better methods since

search bar will probably find u the thread


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 25, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> funnily enough there was a thread the other week with rosintech in the title and if i remember rightly the general concensus was thats its an old technique and has been surpassed by better methods since
> 
> search bar will probably find u the thread


wait ive found it

https://www.rollitup.org/t/salt-water-hash-rosintech-the-game-is-changing.861702/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

good luck standing on yer missus straighteners man!

Ghd's are pricey as!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

boom bap for ever haha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good luck standing on yer missus straighteners man!
> 
> Ghd's are pricey as!


yeah you know, £85 the last lot cost me for her who must be obeyed lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2015)

They are regular seeds so I might score a nice male 

I started harvesting the AK-47 x Paki Punch seeds today! I call it Akki.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 25, 2015)

Bit of fruity juice n a psychosis fox tailing


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

Right then, now things have kicked off after a near 3 month veg we can get the popcorn out.

_Smelly Cherry_ *X* _Lemon Larry OG_ *X* _Chem Valley Kush.

AKA_ *Sweet n' Sour*.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 25, 2015)

4 of under shotgun 600's, 3 days or so 12/12 in 10L coco Airpots.


 



Stay tuned.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Don I will be moving in Friday, and Friday night will be bean popping to the max!


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> They are regular seeds so I might score a nice male
> 
> I started harvesting the AK-47 x Paki Punch seeds today! I call it Akki.


that sounds awesome. I ran a purple ak47 ages ago. Think was GDP x AK47. One of my all time favorite sog/commerical strains. quick turnaround and awesome nugs.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2015)

rasclot said:


> View attachment 3380367 View attachment 3380368
> Bit of fruity juice n a psychosis fox tailing


Damn man! nice canopy there, excellent looking colas


----------



## papapayne (Mar 25, 2015)

will be fun watching those mature YSM!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

nice one Mo, I was smoking a bit of AK47 just this week. I did cross a cut i had with the cheesequake by sub but never gave them out. probably should really haha.

Fat colas on the juicy fruity Rasc man. and the foxtailing haha looks like a crown.

Game on Dr!

Papa , hows things man, you hear from our man hemlock? 

Yorkie,

First off I don't think i've seen as clean a setup in years. secondly I have no idea why they've been so slow vegging. I don't really recall mine being so. they were quite tall by time they'd finished though. might have a stretch to them!? look in great shape man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

how'd that hair straightener hash turnout biz?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 26, 2015)

Yea we just were chatting last week, or maybe 2 now. hes doing good, planning a trip at some point back to oregon. IDK if its to stay or just visit. Looks like he handled what needed to be handled and such. Sure am glad he didn't get nailed to the cross on it. Looking forward to seeing if he starts breeding again, is definitely a great addition to the community. I have his last seed he sent me running, the Dream lotus x Critical sensi star. One of my favorites for sure.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 26, 2015)

And as for me, I am doing great. Got my flower cycle going into week 3 now. looking great, and loving the coco. Got my final grades from winter term, very satisfied to see the hard work pay off. Spring break is going by much to fast, but it always does. Will be good to get back to college, get me off my lazy ass a bit more lol. 

anyway, hope all is well with ya on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

@The Yorkshireman - That looks like a Star Wars spaceship!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

First row of screen is up on the screen room!

Got some new tools - ouch to the wallet:




Works great though:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jimmy slim big (Mar 27, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> Looks like cultivation and sale
> 
> A friend of mine who does all my selling is my only customer came to my shop that morning and got a phone call that somebody was kicking his front door and at his house I immediately said to him let's get out of here and go to my house by the time we got outside their were to drug enforcement agency agents securing the gate.
> While they were focused on my friend. I put my dogs in the car. And went and sat down in office trailer on the property
> ...


thats really sad they need to pose as a cancer patient! 5 years ago i lost a son to cancer and to hear that someone is or has pretended to have cancer just to do something like that to a person that is only trying to help others that are sick! makes me sick! and to be honest it hurts! cancer is nothing to fake! for any reason!! no one deserves to be diagnosed with it and no one deserves to watch it take someone you love more then anything in this world! shame on them! they are the real criminals! im sorry i know this was a bit ago but when i saw what they did to you and how!! it hurts and makes me lose all faith!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea we just were chatting last week, or maybe 2 now. hes doing good, planning a trip at some point back to oregon. IDK if its to stay or just visit. Looks like he handled what needed to be handled and such. Sure am glad he didn't get nailed to the cross on it. Looking forward to seeing if he starts breeding again, is definitely a great addition to the community. I have his last seed he sent me running, the Dream lotus x Critical sensi star. One of my favorites for sure.





papapayne said:


> And as for me, I am doing great. Got my flower cycle going into week 3 now. looking great, and loving the coco. Got my final grades from winter term, very satisfied to see the hard work pay off. Spring break is going by much to fast, but it always does. Will be good to get back to college, get me off my lazy ass a bit more lol.
> anyway, hope all is well with ya on the other side of the pond.


handled what needs to be handled eh. I'm chuffed he's not ended up in the clink, though I imagine he could handle that if it happened. he's a strong man. So glad he didn;t get one of these gung ho cops we keep hearing about in the news. Jig was telling me some stats about the amount of people being killed by cops in the US it was at like 2K + already this year. lots of peeps getting shot dead unarmed which just shouldn't happen. no wonder the crowds are shooting cops in the face at protests. not condoning but everything happens for a reason.

I have a handful of a few different things he sent over after my last visit. I was too chicken shit to put them in my bags travelling with my gf's fam lol. 

Sounds like things are falling into place for you too man, good grades, ladies in bloom. let the good times roll brother


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> First row of screen is up on the screen room!
> 
> Got some new tools - ouch to the wallet:
> 
> ...


helluva big boy toy though a gas powered nail gun. screen room is looking great man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2015)

jimmy slim big said:


> thats really sad they need to pose as a cancer patient! 5 years ago i lost a son to cancer and to hear that someone is or has pretended to have cancer just to do something like that to a person that is only trying to help others that are sick! makes me sick! and to be honest it hurts! cancer is nothing to fake! for any reason!! no one deserves to be diagnosed with it and no one deserves to watch it take someone you love more then anything in this world! shame on them! they are the real criminals! im sorry i know this was a bit ago but when i saw what they did to you and how!! it hurts and makes me lose all faith!


it's about as low as it gets eh jimmy. Hemlock will bounce back.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Jig was telling me some stats about the amount of people being killed by cops in the US it was at like 2K + already this year. lots of peeps getting shot dead unarmed which just shouldn't happen. no wonder the crowds are shooting cops in the face at protests. not condoning but everything happens for a reason.


A lot of those people were not unarmed. They point a weapon at police to get the pd to kill them. It's called suicide by cops.
Then you have armed criminals who shoot first and the cops return fire.
I'm not defending the cops, just trying to explain the high death rate.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2015)

I can well believe a lot of those killed would have killed the police as well. death by cop being a better option than life/ jail must be a rough place to be at. two sides to every story as they say.

They are still debating whether to arm the uk beat police. I kind of agree with it, some areas the gangs are all armed and yet some counties a hundred miles away the worst crime committed might be someone taking a pen from the post office.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Mar 27, 2015)

it truely is!! are we allowed to dress as cops and pull someone over? nope! so how is that different? infact its worse! its like a slap in the face! its not ok to fake something like that when people lose loved ones from it everday!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2015)

gotta put your faith in karma man. or shoot cops in the face. apparently


----------



## rasclot (Mar 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how'd that hair straightener hash turnout biz?


Don't waste ur time haha wot a waste of weed 
Got my self a diffuser wot a upgrade! just wot my lungs needed so smooth!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice mate, I had EHLE one for my old bong but its a 14mm and the new ones a 18, does make a difference. I've fancied an inline diffuser for ages. justifying it is another matter haha I was smoking one of those vape box things last night. Iolite wispr i think it's called. canny little thing it was. handy for the pub 

Making weed cookies today, keeping the dose the same but making them smaller. last time a lad at work thought he couldn't move out the chair for 2 hours on his birthday.


----------



## jimmy slim big (Mar 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice mate, I had EHLE one for my old bong but its a 14mm and the new ones a 18, does make a difference. I've fancied an inline diffuser for ages. justifying it is another matter haha I was smoking one of those vape box things last night. Iolite wispr i think it's called. canny little thing it was. handy for the pub
> 
> Making weed cookies today, keeping the dose the same but making them smaller. last time a lad at work thought he couldn't move out the chair for 2 hours on his birthday.


thats awesome!! and guy at work brought in a batch his wife made and wow!! i had to get up on my stilts and was thinking maybe i should have waited till i got home to have one.....lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2015)

I love vaping Blue Dream. I get a mouth full of blueberry sweetness and a dreamy buzz.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

I do to Mo

Don I have a new thread for the new home check it out man.

Doc's lab OR


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2015)

in the parlance of our local tv show. I'm on it like a car bonnet


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> in the parlance of our local tv show. I'm on it like a car bonnet


HaHa^^^^^


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yorkie,
> 
> First off I don't think i've seen as clean a setup in years. secondly I have no idea why they've been so slow vegging. I don't really recall mine being so. they were quite tall by time they'd finished though. might have a stretch to them!? look in great shape man.


Cheers mate, I do like my space/gear to be as efficient as possible.

The pre-filters are missing from the 'Rhino Pro' carbon scrubbers cos they don't match, they're made from different material and are of different thicknesses so I took em off to get a more even distribution of airflow till I can get a matching pair.

That's how anal I am. 




They've filled out after 10 days 12/12 under 1200w now though, they've taken up a sqm easy.
Got some trees going on, pics to follow shortly.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

_Smelly Cherry_* X *_Lemon Larry OG_* X *_Chem Valley Kush*.*_

AKA* Sweet n' Sour* @ 10 days 12/12.

*#A)*



*#B)
 
 
 *


This one *(#B)* looks like it's gonna go purp, a pink hue that's very characteristic of the Smelly Cherry's influence on the 'Fingerez' plant has set into the pre-flower calyx already.
The dominance of Smelly Cherry genes in it's crosses is very obvious.


*(#C)*


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 2, 2015)

*#D) *My favourite so far, structure wise.
 



Under 1200w of HPS.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 2, 2015)

Psychosis cheese finishing off at 9weeks n 3 days
 
SSSDH x uk cheese 
Smells like mango the other 2 phenos are lemony
 
Fruity juice has a week left massive yeilds on her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2015)

killing it lads! Im well jelly. Those foxtails are beauts

I'm going crackers without my grow.

those sweet n sour are filling out nice now Yorkie.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

Looking good man.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> killing it lads! Im well jelly. Those foxtails are beauts
> 
> I'm going crackers without my grow.
> 
> those sweet n sour are filling out nice now Yorkie.


when you think you will be growing again. I am back up already m8.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2015)

gonna be a couple of months I think man!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a little chuckle to myself every day when I go in now, knowing full well that I've under estimated the '1200w from flip' situation and I'll have my hands full come mid flower keeping em top shelf.

When the other 5 go in after a veg (3 Afghan kush + 2 Jack Frost) I think I might have to re-assess the lighting setup.

I started soaking a few auto's to play with yesterday too.

I'm quite looking forward to the mixed bag of tricks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2015)

im worried about you. u sound terrible.
why don't cha just break it off with that premadona bitch that's ruining your life . Writing shit about you like that in her diary. She does nothing but cause you heartache and bring you down. Let her have the house and all the bullshit it brings with it. Pack a bag and leave . u can move in with DSt and take care of the baby or yu can go to Spain and play with Jigfresh. I want nothing but the best for you Donny baby! u need to find someone who can appreciate your talents and keep you happy all the time. Have a nice weekend and good luck mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2015)

ah hun you've got it wrong she loves me n we're just trying to do best for us, its just been shitty for a bit. Not us just turn of events.

appreciate the concern tho ambz, we'll be mine in a few months.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 10, 2015)

just started a few new seeds, mr. nice shit and critical mass, next gen dynamite and island sweet skunk..anybody run these strains? how were they? i hope the critical mass lives up to its name..i had run cbd's critical mass, nice big buds but very leafy and 1 of the fems hermed out..but please if anyone has run these and can give me input it would be apreciated..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> _Smelly Cherry_* X *_Lemon Larry OG_* X *_Chem Valley Kush*.*_
> 
> AKA* Sweet n' Sour* @ 10 days 12/12.
> 
> ...


my cbd critical mass, seedsman and sensi's skunk#1 all had purple leaves twords finish..green buds but fan leaves purped out very beautifull


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 10, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im worried about you. u sound terrible.
> why don't cha just break it off with that premadona bitch that's ruining your life . Writing shit about you like that in her diary. She does nothing but cause you heartache and bring you down. Let her have the house and all the bullshit it brings with it. Pack a bag and leave . u can move in with DSt and take care of the baby or yu can go to Spain and play with Jigfresh. I want nothing but the best for you Donny baby! u need to find someone who can appreciate your talents and keep you happy all the time. Have a nice weekend and good luck mate!


Strong Word's from the Doc.!
How the hell are you girl ? Good to see you about, 
Don, your good man, nout can keep a good cowboy down! You be shouting Yee Haa! before you know it, no stopping folk's like us


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> just started a few new seeds, mr. nice shit and critical mass, next gen dynamite and island sweet skunk..anybody run these strains? how were they? i hope the critical mass lives up to its name..i had run cbd's critical mass, nice big buds but very leafy and 1 of the fems hermed out..but please if anyone has run these and can give me input it would be apreciated..


Critical in any form is shite, big buds but weak unless you let it go long and then they're prone to hermie. 


The 'Shit' is supposed to be the original Skunk #1 though, from Shanti's original breeding pair he got from Neville who bought bean stock from David Watson (Skunkman) waaaaaay back in the day.

Could be interesting that one.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't know what's going on but there's always room at the finca mate. You can be my pool boy.... Or I yours. . I've. Been needing someone to put the sun block on my back.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

Update time.

It would have been Friday update if I'd have pulled my finger out earlier.
Bit of heat stress twisting em up this last week but we're all over it.

_Smelly Cherry_* X *_Lemon Larry OG_* X *_Chem Valley Kush*.*_

AKA* Sweet n' Sour* @ 19 days 12/12.


1) 
 

2) 
 

3)


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

4) 
 


Still under 1200w.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> my cbd critical mass, seedsman and sensi's skunk#1 all had purple leaves twords finish..green buds but fan leaves purped out very beautifull


We're on for some purple bud out of this one.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah hun you've got it wrong she loves me n we're just trying to do best for us, its just been shitty for a bit. Not us just turn of events.
> 
> appreciate the concern tho ambz, we'll be mine in a few months.


If nothing else, you will appreciate the garden more once you return. I understand as I had to move , and couldn't do my thing for months as well, sux, but handle the biz correct and it's a sweeter situation when you return. Now I'm about to flower, and possible set up a second flower room! Patience is a mutha, but great teacher. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

SupaM said:


> If nothing else, you will appreciate the garden more once you return. I understand as I had to move , and couldn't do my thing for months as well, sux, but handle the biz correct and it's a sweeter situation when you return. Now I'm about to flower, and possible set up a second flower room! Patience is a mutha, but great teacher. ATB!


I am just ready to start harvesting again. I didn't like not growing at all, but really hate not having smoke.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am just ready to start harvesting again. I didn't like not growing at all, but really hate not having smoke.


Yep, buying smoke Sux! Hopefully, I'll be done with that in the next couple months....testing the bloom room today for temps, whatnot. Installed a mover in my tent due to electrical and it was a bear to hook up stable ventilation and carbon scrubbing, but it's done, running smoothly with plants under it. Looks like I'm back on my Sh!t!! ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Shit I am to broke to buy any right now too. Move has got me plus my old boss backed out of a deal for some wood and I kind of needed it. Oh well life goes on


----------



## SupaM (Apr 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit I am to broke to buy any right now too. Move has got me plus my old boss backed out of a deal for some wood and I kind of needed it. Oh well life goes on


Worked my @ss off in the garden today just so I can get blooming by monday at latest! I really miss my own smoke! ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2015)

Ain't it funny, no matter how good others might grow.... It's not the same as your own.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2015)

Sherbet Lemon.














I'm just gonna let that one linger for a while.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> just started a few new seeds, mr. nice shit and critical mass, next gen dynamite and island sweet skunk..anybody run these strains? how were they? i hope the critical mass lives up to its name..i had run cbd's critical mass, nice big buds but very leafy and 1 of the fems hermed out..but please if anyone has run these and can give me input it would be apreciated..


critical is just for cash croppers. High is mediocre.

anything skunk from Mr N will be worth pheno finding a winner from.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> my cbd critical mass, seedsman and sensi's skunk#1 all had purple leaves twords finish..green buds but fan leaves purped out very beautifull


think youll see the reverse here purple bud and green leaves. But never know!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

SupaM said:


> If nothing else, you will appreciate the garden more once you return. I understand as I had to move , and couldn't do my thing for months as well, sux, but handle the biz correct and it's a sweeter situation when you return. Now I'm about to flower, and possible set up a second flower room! Patience is a mutha, but great teacher. ATB!


itll pass and I've a man keeping my stable.going or rather a few good lads keeping my strains warm for me!

ill run them first to get them back then play with half finished lines. I need a couple more on BB is my goal for 2015/16.

one thing this game teachers you I patience eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am just ready to start harvesting again. I didn't like not growing at all, but really hate not having smoke.


mine ran out weeks back. My local guys had ak47 for a while but its screaming commercial it sucks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know what's going on but there's always room at the finca mate. You can be my pool boy.... Or I yours. . I've. Been needing someone to put the sun block on my back.


doesn't sound like that's working out so well just now jig mate?! In the dark over here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 4)
> 
> 
> 
> Still under 1200w.


all three look fine specimens fella. And I'm sure you'll see purple for sure temps regardless haha. Nice smell yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Yep, buying smoke Sux! Hopefully, I'll be done with that in the next couple months....testing the bloom room today for temps, whatnot. Installed a mover in my tent due to electrical and it was a bear to hook up stable ventilation and carbon scrubbing, but it's done, running smoothly with plants under it. Looks like I'm back on my Sh!t!! ATB!


that feeling when you dial it in just right is worth it all eh supa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit I am to broke to buy any right now too. Move has got me plus my old boss backed out of a deal for some wood and I kind of needed it. Oh well life goes on


that's it man every penny and second going into the nee place. Spent 10 hours painting yesterday I'm broken
this morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Sherbet Lemon.
> 
> View attachment 3393429
> 
> ...


they smelling goooood then haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

went n looked at my new grow space yesterday, looks small though It's perfect for a single 600. 3x3 and about the right height. Think I'll mylar the walls.

still unsure about the extraction, box acoustic inside the space deffo probably 6" tho 5" will do the space easy. Then cool hood. I'll only need some ducting and the box fan to get cracking. Veg and mother space right next door . Keeping males will be In a diff cupboard. Might go led for veg see how temps go.


slowly coming to terms to with micro growing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking after a friend for the weekend.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2015)

Lucky you with a kitty on her lap. I got one next tome so as I'm finally home, so all's well.

Yeah things took a turn at the bodega, but we found another spot, and it's the one for sure. Feels just right. Has 4 out buildings and a damn tennis court lol. You and the mrs play? It actually looks like we should get our visas as well which was a big stress.

Really looking forward to May 1 so I can get the yins set up once and for all. Had a real nightmare of a few days a week back. Getting yelled at in Spanish for 20 mins us no fun.... Especially when it climaxes to... Wtf is that sound in that bedroom, we want to see what's in there right now. Fucking hell.

It's all good though. I really feel like this was the way things were meant to be. New place is cool as anything and no little big man creeping about. And haha... Our estate agent totally knows what we are doing.... Brought up how one of his best clients is from the dam and is in the seeds business. It was funny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

crikey. Oh Well, all's well that ends well.

so what's happened to the yins that'd already popped? They still going or did they have to go?.

no little big man sounds like a good thing fo sho bro! Tennis not really my thing but who cares.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2015)

They all still going. 6 were put into gallon pots before the trouble, the rest are begging for it. All happy and healthy. No pics sadly as I just never thought about it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

not surprised with all that went on, you shoulda reached out man. Anyway glad all's good now mate!

you changed the post office shiz over? Or still in states for a few weeks?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm here just a week, got in last night. Post office will stay the same, I'll give them my new home address for whatever it's worth when papers are signed. And to be honest I was in a fucking state, u wouldn't have wanted to hear from me.doom and gloom and freaking out. Plus stressing the paperwork for the visa. It's been scramble city since last Saturday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

yeah man, I get you but I'm a surprisingly good listener. Anyway. Disaster averted eh! Great news re the visas dude.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2015)

I'll pull your ear next time. Appreciate the support buddy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

no worries bud I just got a half msg about maybe moving out n was like wth?!? Sounds for the best though man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 12, 2015)

The tallest one is going dark purple from the off, Cherry distinctive smell I recognise, slightly creamy cherry apple.

The next tallest has started to put some frost on already, it doesn't smell much when you put your nose to it but squeeze a bit between your fingers and sniff you've got straight fire Sherbet Lemons, fizzy as you like.

If it hangs on till the end and it's got some power we've a new clone only, I just want to eat it, the smell lingers on your fingers for ages.

It only came on yesterday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

if the tall one is really deep purple it'll likely be much like the cherry cheese x livers that was also tall. Like a purple with a silvery coat by finish. Sound grand.

I've got a selfed pip from it. Odd characteristic the lower preflowers had a couple of seeds in em. Strong berry smell. Fingers crossed for that one like


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2015)

Yup, feels a bit strange being in this place now. It's funny when you are finished with a place you start noticing all the shit things, lol. I reckon Jig should do a big massive poo and hide it somewhere before he leaves, lmfao...maybe in the gardeners shed in his lunch box the cunt!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 12, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Critical in any form is shite, big buds but weak unless you let it go long and then they're prone to hermie.
> 
> 
> The 'Shit' is supposed to be the original Skunk #1 though, from Shanti's original breeding pair he got from Neville who bought bean stock from David Watson (Skunkman) waaaaaay back in the day.
> ...


i crossed a fire og bx3 by bcbd w/ a shit female a few years ago and im working on creating fems of it now..i already stabilized it and being called the fire shit round here..its got the shit moms structure,finish time and production w/ the fire og's smell and crystals..my friends have begged for cuttings or seeds but im keepin her to myself..ive been breeding for years now mostly back crosing for stability but some crosses to get f1's..this fire shit had taken me almost 2 years to stabilize it to were any seed i plant they are all the same..im proud of it, probably my best cross so far, i hope the s1's keep the traits ive worked on..i have planted shit seeds by mr.nice before, its all about the phenio as ive had good n great but mr.nice claims its a true breed,, i think its an f1 because of the variation between seeds?

normally a true breed is a stabilized hybrid which equals uniform seedlings..however w all the shit seeds ive planted they are all different..mr. nice should not be claiming the shit is a true breed...anybody else agree or have planted the shit? were they uniform? or like the ones i got,,more like f1's??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Yup, feels a bit strange being in this place now. It's funny when you are finished with a place you start noticing all the shit things, lol. I reckon Jig should do a big massive poo and hide it somewhere before he leaves, lmfao...maybe in the gardeners shed in his lunch box the cunt!


lol prawns behind the light switch etc. Lol once i moved into a flat n found two pornos under the couch, one pregnant birds the other birds with dogs. Fuckin weirdo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i crossed a fire og bx3 by bcbd w/ a shit female a few years ago and im working on creating fems of it now..i already stabilized it and being called the fire shit round here..its got the shit moms structure,finish time and production w/ the fire og's smell and crystals..my friends have begged for cuttings or seeds but im keepin her to myself..ive been breeding for years now mostly back crosing for stability but some crosses to get f1's..this fire shit had taken me almost 2 years to stabilize it to were any seed i plant they are all the same..im proud of it, probably my best cross so far, i hope the s1's keep the traits ive worked on..i have planted shit seeds by mr.nice before, its all about the phenio as ive had good n great but mr.nice claims its a true breed,, i think its an f1 because of the variation between seeds?
> 
> normally a true breed is a stabilized hybrid which equals uniform seedlings..however w all the shit seeds ive planted they are all different..mr. nice should not be claiming the shit is a true breed...anybody else agree or have planted the shit? were they uniform? or like the ones i got,,more like f1's??


sounds like you'll reap the reward of stabilising your choices man bx3 should be pretty solid to begin with though no?!

re the Mr nice shit. A lot of seed companies tell fibs about strain stability f'1s passed as f3 etc


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i crossed a fire og bx3 by bcbd w/ a shit female a few years ago and im working on creating fems of it now..i already stabilized it and being called the fire shit round here..its got the shit moms structure,finish time and production w/ the fire og's smell and crystals..my friends have begged for cuttings or seeds but im keepin her to myself..ive been breeding for years now mostly back crosing for stability but some crosses to get f1's..this fire shit had taken me almost 2 years to stabilize it to were any seed i plant they are all the same..im proud of it, probably my best cross so far, i hope the s1's keep the traits ive worked on..i have planted shit seeds by mr.nice before, its all about the phenio as ive had good n great but mr.nice claims its a true breed,, i think its an f1 because of the variation between seeds?
> 
> normally a true breed is a stabilized hybrid which equals uniform seedlings..however w all the shit seeds ive planted they are all different..mr. nice should not be claiming the shit is a true breed...anybody else agree or have planted the shit? were they uniform? or like the ones i got,,more like f1's??


F1's should be stable and uniform (for certain traits, you'll still get slight pheno's) because they should be the first generation from stabilised IBL parents.

A stable IBL takes about 6-12 generations of inbreeding (the more traits you want to lock down the longer and harder the process becomes).

Crossing 2 different random plants (Male x Female) and then calling those seeds F1's (of XYZ fancy named strain) is either disingenuous or just ignorant pollen chucking.


If Mr Nice 'shit' is supposed to be the original 'Skunk #1' then it should certainly be stable as it was a stable IBL when Shanti got it, it was the first stable IBL ever.

Now I've been sceptical of Mr Nice beans for quite a while as Shanti got busted in Switzerland a bit back and did a stretch in prison, 7 years I think (but don't quote me on the time).

He could have very well lost his breeding stock in the process and the company maybe had to start from scratch, maybe this is the reason why he openly says he doesn't do any new work for Mr Nice any more and just collaborates with the CBD Crew.

It would explain the inconsistencies.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 13, 2015)

_Smelly Cherry_* X *_Lemon Larry OG_* X *_Chem Valley Kush

AKA _*Sweet n' Sour *@ 21 days 12/12 under 1200w HPS.

10L coco airpot's, carbon filtered water, custom synthetic feeding regime.

Group shot.
 

Straight up 'Sherbet Lemon' this one.
If it lives up to the current hype we'll be seeing a lot more of it.
 

The dark purple from go.
 

The runty one that can't make up it's mind which way it wants to go yet.
 

And finally the Kushy one that's just starting to show a little pink.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

I've renamed it plemon for now as there's a sweet n sour already.

all the phenos sound good to me but the sherbet n dark one will be the bookies faves I reckon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)

gifted the last clone of the plemon out yesterday but couldn't resist keeping a snip for myself. first couple of shots are budolski's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)

my chilli's coming back just champion and i'm torturing two succulents it seems.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2015)

Is Plemon the same as Pink Lemonade? am i missing something, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)

aye that's right. I've been calling it allsorts. Sweet n sour, was taken. Pink lemonade is a bit girly. Plemon seemed about right. Haha


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2015)

Pink Elephant? lol.....


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2015)

Pink Panther?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2015)

plemon or pink lemon. A rose by any other name would smell of shite just the same lol


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 16, 2015)

you could reverse it and name her lempy....which matches the way I walk.


cof.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 16, 2015)

Have to get mostly new succulents this year....didn't take most inside early enough last year. My pink Tulip.  ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> you could reverse it and name her lempy....which matches the way I walk.
> 
> 
> cof.


its in the works cof! Its shown no signs of herming so far sobhoping femming it with Cs will be plain sailing.. Famous last words.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Have to get mostly new succulents this year....didn't take most inside early enough last year. My pink Tulip. View attachment 3397092 ATB!


we haven't the climate for succulents outdoors up north in the uk. So stunted or stretched in the window they go 

nice tulip! Its daffodil time of year atm.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2015)

You could call it "the pink pounder". If it's strong or if you get sixteen oz from it. 
How's things with you guys?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2015)

How do lad, been a bit up n down of late! hopefully no more bumps on the road.

looking forward to moving n getting back on it.

hows tricks your end Oscar?

pink pounder lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm good. still just plodding on. We moved to a nicer area last year. Our daughter starts school in September so I didn't want Her to start hanging around with the vermin round there lol. I've kept the old house and am renting it out. 

How's Breeders Boutique doing these days?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2015)

Pink Pounder is the nickname of a gay boxer. So I didn't really come up with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2015)

renting it out, I'd have thought that would have been perfect excuse to fill it with plants haha. fair do on moving man, i wouldn't bring a bairn up in my local school system. 

BB is doing canny mate, ops over in spain.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2015)

I did consider doing that but can't do the time, don't do the crime and all that. 
I've rented it to a Vietnamese bloke lol jk 

Why Spain? Legality?


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2015)

Good to see you about Oscar.
Exactly, the laws in Spain allow you to grow on private property, and providing there is no intention to sell the flower/hash from the plant, then growing for seeds is totally legal. You can also grow for yourself of course. The illegal part is when you transport any of it. Soon as it leaves your property its illegal. It's a bit bandit country so it seems you are best still keeping yourself to yourself. It's all been checked by Spanish lawyers.
You can also grow if you are registered to a Cannabis Club.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I did consider doing that but can't do the time, don't do the crime and all that.
> I've rented it to a Vietnamese bloke lol jk
> 
> Why Spain? Legality?


fair play lad i'd be the same. family comes first eh. spain is pretty much do as you please as long as you pay cash. I imagine you could smash a car into the plod shop and pay em a few hundred euro's to walk away.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fair play lad i'd be the same. family comes first eh. spain is pretty much do as you please as long as you pay cash. I imagine you could smash a car into the plod shop and pay em a few hundred euro's to walk away.


Aye, but dont expect a receipt from them, lol.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2015)

Still it makes sense to keep it all quiet. Bent coppers like a bribe/extortion. 

Do you still use any Advanced Nutrients products? I won't ever again after what I found out about one of the owners. I won't go over it but it's as bad as it gets. Google it if you want. You might already know. If so sorry to bring it up. They call him big mike.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2015)

yeah I know the story. I never really used AN I don't go for anything that makes you buy a 16 bottle line up when you can do I in two or three max.

he'll get what's coming.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 18, 2015)

I used overdrive but I won't ever again. I got some stuff called Liquid Lead. It's a naff name but it seems to do the trick. Also an additive called Moonshine that you use all the way through @ 1ml a litre. I got a litre bottle as a freebie. I don't think its cheap. It improves vigour like crazy, the stems get so thick they split a four inch block. I veg under 1200w so that helps. 

Hangover/comedown today Don? Or are you on a health kick again?


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Apr 18, 2015)

cool guys about to find out about bb gear myself ,got 3 dpq ,3 jakes dream ,2 fireballs going there babbies ima start a journal as soon as I get my post up also ordered the dog its on its way getting cheequake x ak48 for freebies wish me luck ,got to represent the gulf coast


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Apr 18, 2015)

also got some headband going one of my headband hermied because of light leeks started the seeds from it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2015)

i don't know what became of Kevin, DGT.
He started a few new websites with his followers but they all fell through I hear. I never kept up on a reg basis.... All the sites he started I tried to participate but I couldn't upload images. 1 failed forum after another...lol... Then the last one I heard there was some mean spirited stealing and lies between friends that turned everything sour.\and the ship sunk for good. Kev hooked me up with Doggie Nuts and Purple Wreck. he never said much, don't know to much bouts him...He told me he was a millionaire and emailed me a copy of the millionare inheritance paper work. Said he was moving to Cali with his fam to start a more legal life with the cash...guess he might be in Cali by now. that chick Kona Girl who always said HEE HEE HEE HEE HEE every post did some online call girl stuff with him me thinks. what a slut. but yeah, haven't heard from him for Years. hope hes oK. he seemed like a nice irish Uk lad.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 19, 2015)

Kevin was a pretty cool dude. He showed a lot of luv around this board for sure. I too lost touch after he left here, but he was a trip. ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

Kevin had someone build him a weed forum then didn't pay. Couldn't show his face round here anymore.

osc lad I use pk13/14 then ripen. Haven't bothered with boost for ages. I've a pal spends fortunes on bloombastic and my gear is always nicer but then again I'm biased eh...

Good luck Gulf Coast.! Should be some fold in those genes.

I'm foaming here some Asian douchebag just got on the bus giving it the biggun swearing at the driver. He's stopped the bus waiting

. for a.police man to fine him and force him off the bus. I'm sat with my canna cup t shirt on with 6 ounce and a couple of grand paperwork in my bag. Inconsiderate prick. bus full of bairns and nannas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

all because he put his hand out late for the bus and the driver didn't want to catapult the contents of the bus through the front window. What a bell.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2015)

That's shitty. What's his issue? .... Nvm. You just said

If it were a bus driver in London he would have just thrown the dude off himself lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2015)

Excited for your trip? Or is it a bit of an inconvenience


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

mate I was down the front ready to throw him off myself.

bit of both re the trip. But needs doing so I'm off. Welcome break from decorating and I'll still be doing all my work emails and shit just not calls.

going to be biking into town now n then, really quite looking forward to that.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2015)

Bring a bike lock for when you're shopping.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2015)

Don man wtf the are you doing wearing a t shirt like that in the first place? Whilst holding n all. You know better than that mate. 
Public transport with three years in your bag. Pay a mate to drive you in a legit car or at the very least a taxi. 
Sorry for whining but You know I'm right


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Bring a bike lock for when you're shopping.


lock chain and water bottle already packed mate ta!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Don man wtf the are you doing wearing a t shirt like that in the first place? Whilst holding n all. You know better than that mate.
> Public transport with three years in your bag. Pay a mate to drive you in a legit car or at the very least a taxi.
> Sorry for whining but You know I'm right


haha I've a jacket on top and I roll fully smell proof vac packed. No pink eye and believe it or not its safer on bus than in my pals cara.for reasons ill not go into.... But yeah you are right.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 19, 2015)

just another reason that you need to learn to drive.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2015)

so people keep telling me. As it happens I've just seen an old guy knocked off one in town. Second in a week.

thankfully not hurt.

Cof buddy, everything is within 2 miles of my new house. My work, the city center a car is just a big waste of cash and I honestly don't trust myself not to drink drive. I do it on my bike already.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2015)

very interesting.
Im on a drug smuggling book reading craze right now. I finally finished Robert Platshorns "Black Tuna Diary"(bought the book and had him sign it at the CUP) the ending was the best when he talked about his time in the pen and the funny cell mates.
Now im reading an e-book called "Shoulda Robbed a Bank Instead.Its HYSTERICAL! golly gee willikers its so damn good. One of the best books I ever did read.
So yeah,don its cool hearing about your journey. cant wait for more EXCITEMENT! have FUN!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2015)

Driving in vehicles with ganja doesn't stop cunts pulling ya and checking yer bum crack out...I'll testify to that!


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 20, 2015)

DST said:


> Driving in vehicles with ganja doesn't stop cunts pulling ya and checking yer bum crack out...I'll testify to that!


Remind me never to get in a car with you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2015)

I sure hope Hemlock is doing ok and not locked up today. or if he is is, he is able to hook up with some primo prison herb. Happy 420 EVERYONE!


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Remind me never to get in a car with you.


I wouldn't get into a car with me either Osc.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

this is also a great plus of not driving. You generally do t notice bad a lot of people are at it. I still find myself pushing the 'imaginary' break pedal a lot of the time...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

amber, im near certain hemlock isn't in the clink! You know he'll be puffing some good herb!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2015)

Look what I made!



And here are some clover flowers to brighten your day/night 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2015)

nice Mo, guess you're pretty. Near completion if your needing a scaffold for the roof?! Nice flowers too


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2015)

Spent the day at the Dr.'s office today. Got a shot of antibiotics for a cat bite on my finger. Damn cat bit me hard! It was looking pretty bad last night so Mrs Mo sent me to the clinic to get looked after.

I need a bear suit!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

looks like a space suit!? that thing really stand up to a bear tossing you around?!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2015)

Hows the farm this morning geez?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

pretty good mate, there's one looking like it's struggling with the heat the others are fine. I think i'll put the fan on 15 on now and then during the off period, it's starting to pen and ink doon the corridor. other than that grand, though i think i might be stuck to get to the airport on monday but i'm away to quiz the locals in my own inimitable quasi italian spanish french hand signal style.

wish me luck...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

i think i'll need it man!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2015)

Remeber to point and grunt...seems to work for my son!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2015)

well getting more pots nearly killed me. they didn't fit in my rucksack and they didn't have bags big enough. so off i trundled on the bike with them between my arms on the bike. thankfully the drivers give loads of room for cyclists round these parts. good job i'm sober i tell you! 

oh and they're the next size up square pots as i think DST'd cleared them out of the round ones.

beer and a pipe time. i've earned it methinks. couple of hours til lights on to relax then the mess of potting up begins mmuahahaaaaa


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2015)

so they all potted up then? Good work on going shopping. Such a trip how you're living my life out there. Only without the car and the language... Must be more than a bit challenging. Thanks for making it happen.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

I am totally making up a comedy movie about Don in Spain growing herb!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pretty good mate, there's one looking like it's struggling with the heat the others are fine. I think i'll put the fan on 15 on now and then during the off period, it's starting to pen and ink doon the corridor. other than that grand, though i think i might be stuck to get to the airport on monday but i'm away to quiz the locals in my own inimitable quasi italian spanish french hand signal style.
> 
> wish me luck...


not an app for a taxi you can find to get ya to airport? something like uber maybe?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> so they all potted up then? Good work on going shopping. Such a trip how you're living my life out there. Only without the car and the language... Must be more than a bit challenging. Thanks for making it happen.


barring a couple that weren't ready. I'm going to try and balance the canopy today haha should be a giggle that one. 

tbh I did the sensible thing and went to tourist information and we spoke in english. I tried the bit i'd copied and pasted into google translate and she stopped me and said I speak english... funny. 

I'm enjoying things now jig min jobs are done and i can just relax now. do the odd work email and sunbathe. odd cycle into town here and there bit of tapas n a beer. i'm a simple man jig! see this is why i keep telling folks i don't need a car, i'm an independent type. I will find a way to do what's needed. 

where is the car btw?


Mohican said:


> I am totally making up a comedy movie about Don in Spain growing herb!


 The adventures of Don Dago ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> not an app for a taxi you can find to get ya to airport? something like uber maybe?


haha i've a windows phone and no one makes apps for them anyway. it's rural here man, i've a card off the taxi guy that brought me i'll be reet. just have to get google to speak into the phone for me if i get stuck lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 23, 2015)

The car is parked in front of my mates flat in the suburbs of Madrid. Really glad I didn't park in the airport as planned. Would have been quite an expensive parking spot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2015)

ah I see. yeah that woulda been a fortune man.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2015)

If you're having trouble with the lingo just continue to speak in English but louder and slower that's what most Brits do. Which is perfect in restaurants if you like eating chef/waiter spunk lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

lol I'm good for suspect lunch ingredients... My limited French/paul Whitehouse impression does the job.




lot of moisture in the grow today. I've left the door open and the fan on constant. Short of opening the window for intake, not much else to do. Opening the window isn't a good plan. There's be bugs all over the shop in minutes.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2015)

Mmmmn, you could open the window at night, not like anyone is about looking in the side window......just needs to be closed for during the day....all that extra soils and water will obviously add to the moisture/humidity.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

aye the extra soil n water deffo upped the humidity. Its levelling out a bit with the door ajar.

and of course the bug mesh has holes in it. I'll tape it n crack the window tonight. Could do with a hygrometer


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 24, 2015)

what size intake is in there? I went from a six inch intake to an eight inch and it made a huge difference with humidity and temps. With an SMS fan controller you don't have to worry about owt once you've set your desired temperature and idle speed. Plus with a larger amount of air being exchanged the smell is even less of a problem. Which I liked because I used to do full runs with Livers and smell was a big problem. 
Do you still get the "put a fan in there to strengthen the stems up" jokes?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

hahaha not for a while though i've been downed tools for nearly 8 months or so. they'll pick up again shortly though thank god!

as for intake there aint one hence the moisture,the big 8 inch box fan and rhino are scrubbing not circulating. These babies were never really meant to be in this room.. they'll have a new hacienda shortly though.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 24, 2015)

I found those rhino filters to be wank. I had ten inch one and it was pretty ineffective straight out of the box. The bloke in the shop told me to return it for a replacement and it was the same story with that one too. He swapped it for a phresh filter which was fine. He said that he's had quite a few complaints about them since (all different sizes) and now he only sells them to people he thinks are dicks or the Chinese/Vietnamese.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2015)

It's a monster fan. 1500 m3/ hour. Will be nice once it's put to use as it was designed to.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

i'm surprised at that osc lad, i've had my 8inch one going for near year and a half no bother. i always used the thicker walled long one though. was there not some hoo haa about them having a fall out and being the same shit in phresh. same carbon? i dunno it was a long time back when i ordered my last one. i got a cheapy to tide me and out the box it wasn't cutting it so sent it back and got the rhino.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't know about the actual carbon in them but I suppose it could of just been a dodgy batch of rhino filters. It's the one thing that can't afford to be shoddy. 
I'm still weighing up my new neighbours to see if I can grow round here. The slightest whiff could land me in the poo.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah I'm a Rhino man too, my last 5" Pro lasted 3 years before it started to drop off (use it for spare veg tents now) and I've got 2 x 5" ones at the same time connected to a T joint and a 5" Ruck in a double tent now.

Finished a tent full of 13 week Psychosis in January, no bother at all.

£50 for a 5" Pro on eBay, spot on.

Very surprised to hear story's of bunk units.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 24, 2015)

Mixed emotions?


----------



## SupaM (Apr 24, 2015)

Just hung a new 8" Phresh, and none too soon....it's gettin funky in there. lol ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2015)

yup I totally agree, you just shouldn't skimp on the filter. I have done before and won't again.

I'm more concerned with the noise than the smell in the new place. Its got to be silent.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2015)

Acoustic ducting is pretty effective


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

it's such a bitch to work with though. getting a good seal i found a real pain in the backside. not to mention the fibre glass itch...
I'm probably going to foam line the walls then mylar. my new space is directly above the stairwell. the fan will probably go in the loft, acoustic 5 or 6 inch.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2015)

Are you buying the gaff? Is so you can what you like regarding holes through ceilings and walls. 
I had to take all my stuff down when we moved. I left the roof vent for the exhaust though. I may need it again lol. 
I also wanted all the kit out. I don't want my tenant growing with my stuff. Or growing at all. He may not be as careful as I was. A new front door ain't cheap or a whole house if the cunt sets fire to it. He's divorced in his fifties and a bit of a geek so I should be okay but you never really know lol


----------



## SupaM (Apr 25, 2015)

Those Duct silencers work decent also DG&T....I'm thinkin on it also...going stealthy. lol ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

lol no BB ain't buying it! Though I'm starting to think we'll have to have a gardener regardless of where we are...

and lmao you don't want your Tennant growing. You never know tho he could be a cowboy n set the gaff on fire. The insurance wont cough up and you'd be left trying to chase the Tennant in the civil court. Ie. Never getting paid.

supa, I'm gonna be pushed for space in thinking vert might be better. Though I've not much space that way it might be best to have the whole shebang in line.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2015)

Lol I meant the gaff you're moving to. Are you buying that one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

haha right. Long story ill not bore you with. Its her uncles n he's leaving it to my lass. Complex doesn't even begin.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2015)

My last run before the move. The usual suspect for me anyway. @7.5 weeks ish.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

you always did have a way with the livers man. Lovely


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2015)

On that run my ph dipped to 4.9 in week five and damaged quite a few of the fan leaves which made it look a bit shabby. I caught it before it did any real damage though. 
It's the vegging under HPS that makes the difference coz you get a good chunky plant to flower. That's what I found anyway. 
It looks like England may win a test at last. Bring back KP I say. They sacked him for scoring the most runs in that horrendous away Ashes series and kept Cook wtf


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2015)

KP FTW!!! I totally agree Oscar. Travesty sacking him, even if he is drama.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

I thought Peterson wasn't up to it, always a bit of a sick note but good none the less.

I'm thinking of switching over to LED for veg but if it ain't broke ya know. My cfl has always done me grand.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2015)

In my experience LEDs veg like a beast. And so much cooler.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

yeah its the heat I was thinking of. It's going to be toasty unless I make an intake hole from a suffet.

how much do decent veg led's run to these days. It was a fortune for any led last I looked.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2015)

Warne and Gilchrist hated each and barely spoke to each other. But Warne knew there wasn't a better keeper to his bowling than Gilchrist. So whatever differences people have with KP get over it and let's pick the best team regardless of personality clashes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

least they knew they were a team. I wonder about Newcastle sometimes.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 25, 2015)

led's on ebay are 300 watt for $150......prices are better.


cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2015)

I often wonder about Q.P.R. too. Redknapp leaving the day after the window shut always seemed fishy to me. 

I haven't seen Fred. Is he still knocking around?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2015)

cof do you use them yourself? Has the quality improved in a couple of years? I saw a comparison vid on youtube the other day comparing a gravita 1k and the equivalent in led came out way under on lumens. That doesn't really bother me though tbh but if they're still expensive and not as good as the alternative I'll. Pass for another couple I think.

Oscar. Man old Arry was always a but fishy Imo. Fred's about, he's had a bit bad news recent, lost his dad. He's got two belter bairns now.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

What kind of heat was the 1K putting out?

@SomeGuy is building some easy to make killer LED lights. All of the evidence is in favor of LEDs. It is what NASA is using to grow food in space.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What kind of heat was the 1K putting out?
> 
> @SomeGuy is building some easy to make killer LED lights. All of the evidence is in favor of LEDs. It is what NASA is using to grow food in space.


I'm leaning towards building one seems super easy. Just gotta do the reading.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

not sure Mo but the vid is 





yeah i've been watching someguys progress for a while, i'm not too tech with electrics tbh. out the box is more my bag lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm leaning towards building one seems super easy. Just gotta do the reading.


in uk the raw materials or rather the Led's would be pretty costly. or they were, i might have a look and see what's changed


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 26, 2015)

He measured the light output at two feet from each light but you put the LEDs closer to your plants. He should of done the test at the working distance. I'm still not sold on LEDs but I didn't think it was an entirely fair comparison


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

good point osc, i hadn't considered that


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2015)

My mate is an electrical engineer, mainly lighting design for oil rigs and such like. He reckons an LED net would be the best thing....especially for a vertical grow.

He's always threatening to make one and I am like. Well go on then ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

aye I've seen them for Xmas trees n thought that'd be good but I dunno about the workings. All the panels have a bit more to them than just a big transformer plug on the end of the cable.

an led grow cage with semi rigid wire would be pretty badass to grow in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

so there seems to be a good half dozen showing sex. Few ups n downs. Nice smelling deep blue.

weird knowing this is the last time I'll see this place and probably most of the plants.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

Good luck m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

cheers doc, really makes me want to get cracking back home really bad hah prep is key tho.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for watching over everything. It's nice that the plants are getting love from an international assortment of caretakers. Good luck tomorrow bud.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2015)

Japan takes top honors and now the scots are having to reach beyond their borders for help

Is Scotch whisky about to go Dutch? Farmers in the Netherlands growing barley to help Scotland meet huge demand for the drink in China and Russia 

Huge demand for Scotch whisky in markets such as China and Russia has led to claims that Scotland cannot grow enough barley to keep up.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2015)

thanks guys. Off to hopefully get picked up by my pre booked taxi lol.

@cof Scotland has been slipping a few years, losing out to yamazaki for top spots. Though the puritans out there wouldn't call their brew whiskey


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 27, 2015)

If interested in LED tech you should check out Stockbridge Technology Centre (CTC Ltd) in Selby Lad's.

They're at the forefront of R+D in the UK and have an LED research greenhouse.

*http://www.stockbridgeonline.co.uk/category/led4crops/*

The wavelength of the LED's is computer controlled.

They're not far from me if they did public visits I'd be on it.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye I've seen them for Xmas trees n thought that'd be good but I dunno about the workings. All the panels have a bit more to them than just a big transformer plug on the end of the cable.
> 
> an led grow cage with semi rigid wire would be pretty badass to grow in.


Oh aye, you need a whole load of other stuff as well, but as he explained it all those gubbins can be outside your room with just the lights in there. The current LED panels are all in one type set ups.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

intereshting mishter bond. 

well that's me landed back in toon. totally knackered, so glad to be in my own  pit tonight. that pump was seriously screwing with my sleep pattern. spanish water pump torture ffs.

taxi arrived bang on time both trains were late. I got to the airport with about 10 to spare and the check in woman was like you'd best run they're boarding now. I was like err really it should be open for like 45 minutes so off i jogged from terminal 1 to 3. queue jumped 200 folks legged it only to find the lass i'd asked thought i was on easyjet not jet 2. couldn't go back through for food once inside. 

my lass has only got 2 steaks in for me tea. she's a belter that one. nothing to go with em mind but still two steaks haha.

the snip of pink lemon i took a week back is just about to get legs and was nearly out of water! well i think a quick dive in the shower and i'm off for a swally.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome home Don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

cheers Mo! it's good to be back. though my gf is away til wednesday. chomping at the bit is the wrong expression but you get the jist haha


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2015)

Way to go getting home. Thanks again. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

hahah you act like i'd never make it back J lol and worst case scenario I'd have just waited for DST to show up at the airport and come back a couple days later. I'm pushing my luck with time off as it is, i want a bit later in the summer for my birthday. going to france hopefully.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 27, 2015)

Are these the same DOG that went out to some folks in Club 600 a while back? If so I still have some seeds from the second seed run and just headband seeds from the mom (I think). And some marked Thelma I believe from the same person but I don't remember exactly what those were. Just wish I could pop them looking at the dogs in your threads.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

hey ODI yes indeed they are the same dog. DST's baby that one or puppy rather lol.

Get em popped!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2015)

My suggestion: don't drive a van in France.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 27, 2015)

Sweet. I wish I could but I can't right now. But I'm going to gift a couple to a grower friend who is skilled and could do them justice. They look and sound fantastic. IDK why I never grew one past the one tester I ran . It was a straight up male and I'm told I was lucky. Me being dumb, I didn't breed with it as I just wasn't set up for breeding at the time. Right now I get my growing fix from great threads like this. I'll be back to it one day, that I'm sure of.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

no danger of that from me pal!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

Outdoorindica said:


> Sweet. I wish I could but I can't right now. But I'm going to gift a couple to a grower friend who is skilled and could do them justice. They look and sound fantastic. IDK why I never grew one past the one tester I ran . It was a straight up male and I'm told I was lucky. Me being dumb, I didn't breed with it as I just wasn't set up for breeding at the time. Right now I get my growing fix from great threads like this. I'll be back to it one day, that I'm sure of.


I'm currently out of the game too. it sucks. but we live to fight another day man! ( i have a cutting in a shot glass going just cos i was missing it so much lol)

I have a bunch of old stock Dog pips hanging around. some selfies and original regs. some absolute gold in there. my pheno i passed to budolski and a lad up in scotland not sure if either still have it tho.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 28, 2015)

i just pulled some dog x honeybee down, holy cow its a good example of stellar genetics. Rock hard nugs, straight honeysuckle smell, taste of honey, and ROCK hard. got 2 dog 2010s in flower now to!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2015)

your garden looks tasty at the minute papa. Shame about the pm. That stuff is a real chore to get rid of. Harder to really deal when you're rolling perpetually.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 28, 2015)

yea a sulfur burner is in my future. Sucks, but now that I have the plants down and checked under the microscope, it got the fan leaves, but the bud damage is very min. so far. I think spraying the vinegar so consistently saved my ass.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2015)

yup the tea bitch is once it's in a plant there's no getting it out. You can vinegar and bicarb wash etc but its still lurking.

starting over is just such a time waste when perpetual.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 28, 2015)

yea it is. Sucks getting PM coming off the root aphids, but such is life. Keep going, and still got some very nice buds outta the deal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2015)

that's the spirit papa, just keep on trucking. it gets hard. root gnats are the devils device for sure. i thought i'd never get rid of them. it was oscar who schooled me to how bad they were. Though you have access to the better pesticides over there, those hot shot strips are great if you use them properly and dispose after.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 28, 2015)

Stylet oil worked wonders for the pm problem I had at one point. Almost lost everything. I did lose my whole flowering tent. After clean up anything in veg I saw with the issue was sprayed down with style oil and it knocked it out completely after a few applications. Saved my GFK clones I had in veg and one I had just put into flower that didn't have flowers yet. Luckily nothing in my cloner had any pm due to being away from everything else. I'd give that a try though. Not going to help in flower obviously but it can save your younger plants.

http://www.stylet-oil.com/index.php?n=1&id=1


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

Neem does a great all around job keeping the plants happy also. I am currently fighting gnats in the clone cab. The neem seems to have reduced their numbers substantially


----------



## papapayne (Apr 28, 2015)

Yea this cycle is going to just be what it is. 3 plants were hit hard, and 3 plants showed high resistance. Hell 1 plant has 0 spots of PM (hemlocks dream lotus x Critical sensi star) I have seen no issues in veg, and have been religiously spraying weekly now either organicide by plant doctor, neem, or green cure. It will be impossible to kill it completely by any means in perpitual except sulfur burning. I have to wait till I have nothing far into flower, but such is life. 

What I really NEED to do is drop down my strain count, and give plants more space. I tend to overcrowd, and that is a huge problem in tents. I am desperately saving up to get into a space to do outdoor. I am so fucking tired of indoor. Give me a a greenhouse, and no more power bills lol. 

I am starting to sex my cheese surprises, they will be next up to test.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2015)

sounds like a plan to me papa. Sometimes more is not more. Or something like that.


----------



## papapayne (May 3, 2015)

Quick shout again.thanks Breeders boutique, the cannabis god has smiled upon me. All 3 Cheese surprises showed female


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2015)

Have ya'll thought about a greenhouse?...







Greenhouses in Almeria, Spain: This area of land the size of the Isle of Wight exports greenhouse grown produce across Europe
Answer: Greenhouses in Almeria, Spain
At first glance, these pictures look like they depict a network of fields stretching to the horizon.
But in fact, the extraordinary images show an area of Spain as large as the Isle of Wight, totally covered in greenhouses.
The fruit and vegetables grown in the futuristic-looking structures end up on tables in Britain and elsewhere.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3068738/Can-guess-photos-space-amazing-satellite-images-include-pentagram-Kazakhstan-seaweed-farm-South-Korea.html#ixzz3ZJCvraBN 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


cof


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

One word >> BANDITOS!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

yup,

So the snip of the plemon i took before i went to spain has both rooted and thrown pistols lol. not sure what to do with it now.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

Mine also threw pistils but it's not the first cut to do that. My dogs all do that as well. The veg soons slaps that out of them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

i aint got no where to veg it, might get the cfl clip on light going again. or the infamous pot noodle bubble pot lmao. though the landlord will be round at some point soon to give the place a once over afore the deposit comes back.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

I am sure you'll find somewhere to put it for the landlord visit, not like it'll be a bush.....well, depending on when you move!?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

yeah i'll find a home for it. it will be stinking at about 6-8 inches. think it'll have to go to a mate down the road.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i'll find a home for it. it will be stinking at about 6-8 inches. think it'll have to go to a mate down the road.


hide it out in the garden behind a bush or something while they are there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

aye, It'll be reet am sure. plenty lads got it so i shbould be able to get it back. Wonder how DST's is getting on. i've been smoking budolski's and it's lush.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

Just potted the one outdoors up. But that's earmarked for beans. Going to do a run of it down Button Ben though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2015)

When we going to see about a international fairy? That plemon sounds good as hell. I need to see if I can get some of these west cost clones across the pond too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

oooh errr a big run eh. sweet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> When we going to see about a international fairy? That plemon sounds good as hell. I need to see if I can get some of these west cost clones across the pond too.


let me get the one vegged a bit and I'll see about that Doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> let me get the one vegged a bit and I'll see about that Doc


Hell we try and we got to put the exo cuts in there. I think you guys need some cherry pie, gorilla glue, sfv, shit we got all kinds of shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

you guys will trip with our clone onlies man. everything is so kush out there. even in the dam it's kush kush and more kush. I was really happy to learn a lot of Amsterdam growers had gone to spain. it's like mixing a whole new gene pool.


----------



## papapayne (May 6, 2015)

Hey don, 

Been preaching the bb up, got one vet that wants to make a purchase. Bb got any discount codes going on?


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

RIU code gives a discount.


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (May 6, 2015)

Who let the dog out woof


----------



## oscaroscar (May 6, 2015)

I've got to try The Dog. I'm piss bored of Livers now. 
What's the cut that everyone is raving about these days? I'm out of touch with it all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

there were a few contenders but realistically everyone liked their own. Mine was different to the Scottie dog and both were different to dst's.

take it you cant be arsed hunting then?!

not sure if my pal local still has mine, I doubt it but maybe like.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 6, 2015)

I ain't grown a seed for probably six years lol
As for pheno hunting I'd like to do it as long as I had the time and space but at the moment I have neither. 
Is there any different non skunky cuts about not lemony either? Don't ask for much do I? Lol 

Is Girl Scout Cookies in the uk? A mate said he had some but when I saw it it was just a below par skunk ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

green crack seems well liked. Think a pal up Scotland said he'd access to a gsc cut but they're you never know. Unless your part of the gsc 'family' it could be any random pheno of their cuts.

Rasclot has a great cut of sour diesel strong stone heavy indica.

this plemon is smelly cherry x og x chem valley Kush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2015)

he's just popped in 600 to say his pal is being tight with the gsc cut. And his fireballs and dog cut are just as good.

cant keep a Scottie dog down.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 6, 2015)

My last lot at nine weeks on chop day. I want something new. I've still got my old m2 tent but it's hard to hide it with inlaws in and out virtually everday looking after the kid.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 6, 2015)

No colour with NFT though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

if it ain't broke n all that Oscar man?! You just after a change. Or bigger yield etc


----------



## oscaroscar (May 7, 2015)

Not too bothered about yield (within reason) I just want a change. I think I've gone about as far as I can with Livers plus I'm sick of smoking it. 
That Sour Diesel of Ras' sounds interesting. Have you got it? 
I just want something different to learn. To see if I can grow another strain to it full capabilities.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

I've had it before I'm shut down just now. he has it going still and pops in the thread now n then I'll have a word for ya. I let it go as it was too strong for me to do owt while high. i need to at least semi function. why i don't do dog really. 

sick of smoking livers. man that's some statement hahah then again you've been on it donkeys. 

Fireballs is also a cracker as is the blue pit.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 7, 2015)

Livers is all I've had for years. Anything will get boring if you have it for long enough. 
What's the yield and taste like on Ras' Sour Diesel? 

I'm up your way this morning at Middlesbrough


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

ooooh, what you done to deserve that? smoggsville. 

I aint gonna lie it was too long ago for me to remember, i do recall it being thick to smoke if that makes sense. yielded well.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 7, 2015)

I was dropping crap off at a landfill then collecting stuff out of that massive steel works. It's pretty sunny here. Just having a break then off home. 

I'll tap him up if I see him on here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

aye it's been alright so far up north isn;t always grim..... expecting a thunder crack any moment there...


----------



## Hemlock (May 8, 2015)

Friends seen and unseen. I hope all is well, I'm a little pissed tonight got into the scotch there Don!! Glenmarangie BTW. Got back to Or... the other week to help with planting the OD. Did 27 of C4 x CB x Smelly CHerry, Nice plant one of my all time favs. The Vortex x Blue Dream, off the hook really. Of course once trials have been run we will release thru Breeders Boutique, should they still have us ,,LOL...got 31 strain on the hill this year. Planted with 4.5 year old black leaf mulch 50/50 with horse shit..LOL Lots of microbes but not for indoor cultivation.. LOL. Don miss you madly mate miss your wit!! Wish UKIP would have done better in the UK this round would have been good for the country. IMO. BTW I have no Idea why the drudge report loaded as an image??? tried to correct it but to no avail.


----------



## Hemlock (May 8, 2015)




----------



## DST (May 8, 2015)

Glad to see you around Hem. Hope all is well....don't wake up with too much of a hangover.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> Friends seen and unseen. I hope all is well, I'm a little pissed tonight got into the scotch there Don!! Glenmarangie BTW. Got back to Or... the other week to help with planting the OD. Did 27 of C4 x CB x Smelly CHerry, Nice plant one of my all time favs. The Vortex x Blue Dream, off the hook really. Of course once trials have been run we will release thru Breeders Boutique, should they still have us ,,LOL...got 31 strain on the hill this year. Planted with 4.5 year old black leaf mulch 50/50 with horse shit..LOL Lots of microbes but not for indoor cultivation.. LOL. Don miss you madly mate miss your wit!! Wish UKIP would have done better in the UK this round would have been good for the country. IMO. BTW I have no Idea why the drudge report loaded as an image??? tried to correct it but to no avail.


into the scotch?! Haha I may have had a small sup myself last night. Slight brain squeeze this morning. Nothing a couple of poached eggs cant fix.

So good to hear you're free mate and back doing what you do best in OR. Was worried you would be jump suited up for a while there brother.

as for the election I've yet to speak to anyone who's happy about the outcome. Not spoken to my father(he ran for a local seat) I'm guessing he didn't win as I've not heard from.him. And poor Farage didn't even get his local seat. Google al Murray vs Farage a fairly largely known comedian ran against him and just.mad a mockery of the whole process. Stupid bollocks policies like a free dog for everyone who voted for him.

and it looks like my team are going to be relegated. Double hurting on that one.

well time to mount up n get my cowboy gear on... Fancy dress birthday bash its gonna get messy.you know BB will still have ya man lol.


----------



## curious old fart (May 9, 2015)

Hem

Good to see you alive and well. Don't let the bastards get you down.

I thought a felony arrest was a requirement to be a BB contributor.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Hem
> 
> Good to see you alive and well. Don't let the bastards get you down.
> 
> ...


I know I got mine


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2015)

How do Hemlock. Glad to see you around mate. I know I am an infrequent visitor myself but you were always around when I did pop in and I was wondering where you were. I hope whatever's gone on (I'm reading between the lines that something has) wasn't too traumatic and you're fighting fit now.


----------



## Hemlock (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the well wishes lads. I'm hanging in there. go to court round end of the month. Keep ya posted!


----------



## SupaM (May 11, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes lads. I'm hanging in there. go to court round end of the month. Keep ya posted!


All the Best to ya, Hem! Stand Tall!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2015)

good luck Hemsters! man do I feel bad for U! I just got done reading a couple drug smuggling books and they did all their business in Florida and had to do some serious time. If you do get locked up read these pages. its seems like a fool proof way to get some good ganja into the joint. And if you need a pen pal hit me up man, I would love write to you and hear all about the neat people you meet in there....Peace man!


----------



## nuggs (May 17, 2015)

Here's the pic's I promised of the Dog I'm growing. Stands true to the fact there's two pheno's. I have 3 reg. Two taller and One shorter. @ABM gifted them to me at the BBQ in dec.14 . All three seeds he gave me turned out to be female. Seems kinda weird to me them being all girls and not fem. what do you guys think that have grown her before?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2015)

Thanks Nuggs, they still look pretty uniform barring that dark coloured one at the end haha all much the same pinnate leaf formation. do remember to post pics in a couple months!


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2015)

Hey Don - I quit my job today. Wife is a bit offed but she understands.

I need to start a canna extract/oil company!


----------



## Hemlock (May 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hey Don - I quit my job today. Wife is a bit offed but she understands.
> 
> I need to start a canna extract/oil company!


fukin right mate do it bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

think big Mo! 

I read an excellent article about beer yesterday about a guy I know from my local who worked for a brewery and decided to go it alone. 15 hour days are the norm but the guy does it all from delivery to brewing. family man too really put his ass on the line and now lives the dream. I'm going to his open day at the brewery this weekend to pat him on the back and hopefully get some tips.

Almasty brew co. https://t.co/D5BqBfzZuQ

I need out of the education industry fast. it's broken in this country and i reckon beyond repair


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2015)

Being self employed is the only way to go.
Have you considered buying a pub?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

hopnestly cof if i stopped having to pay for it, that would literally be the end of me.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2015)

You need to have a good angle when buying a pub these days I reckon. Smoking killed a lot of the public houses in the UK.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

Oh I've no doubt I'd make an excellent publican. it's the initial ££££'s to get it going


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2015)

What about a cannabis club in Spain?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2015)

still a bit dicey legality wise for me. Maybe the states. I like being on the wrong side of the law but its not just me to think of.


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2015)

Vaping/e-cigs are now all the rage here. Hookah bars were big for a few years.

I want to have a delivery service and just go into the extract end of the biz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

Go for it Mo, I imagine competition will be high, forgive the pun. Have you looked into the paperwork yet? I imagine a mobile weed dealer license isn't that easy to acquire but then again in a legal state why not!? 

be safe Mo don't get jacked


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2015)

The Tories won't make anything that's fun legal. Maggie tried to stamp out Acid House. There's a video on YouTube of Cameron at a acid party lol

They'd tax the crap out of it if it was legal (it won't be) and the margins would be too tight and quality would plummet. 

A mate had 7g of gorilla glue at the weekend. It looked amazing but I think it had been bagged while it was still a bit damp and smelt like wet grass. I asked if he could get me a cutting but he didn't know what a cutting was ffs I think he buys it off a site


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

aye shit is only going to get harder duty wise. See what the budget looks like soon I think. But as per we'll get shafted. Glad I packed the fags. Bloody stupid coin for them. I like a high%beer that'll get hammered probs.

fuck the government. Civil disobedience for me. I ever split with the boss ill go FT lol I'm tempted anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

I've heard of gorilla glue its likely off the dark net man. Sposed to be a clone only I think.

didn't know what a cutting was?!?!? Jesus haha. That said I'm away to help a lad take a load tonight. Or rather wear gloves and let him do everything if ya get me.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2015)

Just show him how to do one then tell him to repeat the process as many times as he needs lol 

How'd the cowboy weekend go? Messy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

lol that's exactly what's going to happen. he's got one of those cloner machines anyway, i've tried to tell him all he needs is a clean blade and to read the instructions on the box but he still wants me there to hold his hand ffs. 

cowboy weekend was great fun. 11 out of 12 of the bars we hit were awesome the roughest one wouldn't let us in haha and the woman bouncer stole my guns while i wasn't looking. bitch.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2015)

I've used my trimming scissors that were covered in crap and forced the stem into a block and didn't cut the big leaves back and it still rooted lol I did it to see if would work. It rooted. You can be really rough. It's harder to get it wrong lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

yeah this is what I was trying to get across to the lad, I think it's because they're not his etc doesn't want to fuck up a rotation for his pal. 

he phoned yesterday to ask if there was owt else we needed like scalpels and alcohol wipes. i said a kitchen sink 4 beers and a smoke while we're on. he didn't really laugh but i did.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2015)

wassup mate?


----------



## nuggs (Jun 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Thanks Nuggs, they still look pretty uniform barring that dark coloured one at the end haha all much the same pinnate leaf formation. do remember to post pics in a couple months!


Hey buddy ! didn't notice you are running two threads. Damit I get confused easy now a days! I'll post on the grow off!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2015)

howdy nuggs man, this one is pretty much defunked now sadly. New grow will be starting in a couple of months.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2015)

what about your new backyard? did you plant anything back there yet?


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2015)

I heard he firmly planted his heid up his backyard lol....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Hemlock (Jun 24, 2015)

Friends seen and unseen, hope everyone is well just came by to say Hi!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2015)

Check the 600 club breeding showcase Hemlock. We have your Sour Cherry at the stud farm just now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

it's on brother! glad to hear from ya hem was just thinking of ya when I saw papa payne's outdoor in the wilderness. Chin up soldier!

in other news....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

yeah so it's not vac purged for 36 hours or ethanol cleaned shatter. but it'll [email protected] you up royally.


----------



## nuggs (Jun 24, 2015)

looks narly Don! I'd smoke it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

i won't, it messes me up in a bad way haha


----------



## nuggs (Jun 24, 2015)

I hear you Bro! I don't smoke consentrates . The buds are my favorite !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm in love with the volcano, I had about 12 bags last night and a few cans. missus found me slumped with a glass of wine down my shirt. stone over tastic this morning.

though that said I do love a nice hash joint. I'm totally off the cigs now. just makes the weed taste horrid.


----------



## nuggs (Jun 24, 2015)

Me too man , dec 12 2003 I quit plugging my lungs with tabacco. fat as a hog now to boot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

well i'm 16 stone as it is. going to fix the bike soon,l commute to work is only about 3 miles if that. gym is just round the corner too so i guess I'll spend the winter decorating the new house and getting fit.

only been about 3.5 months since i quite. had the odd j with baccy in but wasn't that keen tbh.


----------



## nuggs (Jun 24, 2015)

Remember it takes 2yrs to completely quite smoking. for me after 30 days it got easier but, still had the erge to want to smoke . Hell it's been 12yrs. now and I get erges. when someone is smoking they smell good sometimes but, I'll never pick one up again. Will power bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

it's only when I drink or sniff i really want one but I'm passed that now, not bothered really. though i need me a vape in my life quick!


----------



## nuggs (Jun 24, 2015)

I was smoked a lot. 3 packs a day for 40 years. Had me a time quiting. I love them but, they are real bad for your lungs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

sheeeeeeeit man that's a lot. i was doing a pack every other day. tried those e cig pen things, hated em.


----------



## nuggs (Jun 24, 2015)

alright man got to do my gardening. nice chatting with ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

laters chief! see you other side of spain!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2015)

Congrats on the new Volcano Vaporizer mate. LOL!
I can just see you now sucking down all them balloons. hahaha!
Some people cant get into it thought.
I can because of my whip it days that I loved so very much.
Driving through the Holland tunnel from NJ to NY whippin it up.
I just did my second ballon, (those for me are the strongest) C99 I am so fuckin ripped mate I jus gotta chill before a 3.5 hr road drive.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 24, 2015)

nothing like a volcano setup IMO. Me and wife prefer it now over all else.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2015)

Blue dream in a vape is heaven for me


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 24, 2015)

Well... current crop probably wont be my best. I have to get moved in and build out a grow room asap. I need to hook up with you when your back mo. so hit me up.  Already started drafting my initial plans for the shed! Cant wait to close this deal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

the kid who's selling the volcano only wants £50 and a Q of quality green. I'm laughing all the way to the balloon store hahaha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2015)

That is great you quit finally Don. I quit at jigs house in December.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2015)

I tried a joint last weekend and it just taste dirty. Vape is the way forward for sure. I just wasn't going to pay £300 for one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2015)

spain is great, jig is a great gardener and and host. his fa,ily are gonna love this place i think for sure. me on the other hand was here a day and got in the pool with my mobile...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 27, 2015)

Put it in abag of rice and then in the oven at 70C until it works.
REMOVE THE BATTERY! 

Would have loved to have been there! 

Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## budbro18 (Jun 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I tried a joint last weekend and it just taste dirty. Vape is the way forward for sure. I just wasn't going to pay £300 for one!


Did you mix tobacco with your joints? Just know a lot from over your side of the world do that. Roll straight bud and youll be in heaven! haha. 

Ive seen some vapes similar to volcanoes goin for like $150 ish here in the states. Same bag system an everything just a different form factor.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2015)

Get a solid valve volcano kit for 120 and a digital heatgu. For about the same. Awesome volcano setup and not generic parts. .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2015)

its a new ish Nokia, there's nothing to open. I left it in the.sun for a couple.of days to dry and it seems to be.working absolutely normally. I'm stunned by it tbh!



Mohican said:


> Put it in abag of rice and then in the oven at 70C until it works.
> REMOVE THE BATTERY!
> 
> Would have loved to have been there!
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2015)

budbro18 said:


> Did you mix tobacco with your joints? Just know a lot from over your side of the world do that. Roll straight bud and youll be in heaven! haha.
> 
> Ive seen some vapes similar to volcanoes goin for like $150 ish here in the states. Same bag system an everything just a different form factor.


yeah man I was and still do like a little tobacco in my j's if I'm at a party or whatever. I don't have the tolerance.for.pure jakes man haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Get a solid valve volcano kit for 120 and a digital heatgu. For about the same. Awesome volcano setup and not generic parts. .


That's the setup this guy has, original but i think he said he'd recently replaced some part so im gonna have a test of.it for.a.day make.aure im not.getting a lemon!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2015)

haha, that's cool you get to test your Volcano before you fork over the $$$.
I got a warranty with my Volcano. Sent it back once and they fixed it for free.
I keep mine set at 5 on dat dial. Let the chamber sit and warm for 10 sec before blow it up.
Bought it in 2010 and still works real nice.

They are very nice at Storz and Bickel so maybe try contacting them for a tune up if it don't work properly. Here is there contact information.
STORZ & BICKEL AMERICA, INC.
1155 5th Street #104 Oakland CA 94607-2501 USA
phone: 510-451-1553, fax 510-451-2053
email: [email protected]

if you would like I can take some pictures of the operating manual product overview, safety instuctions and general information from the operating manual for you.
Good LUCK mate! and HAVE FUN vaporizing!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2015)

cheers amber hinny you're a goodun. I'll hopefully have it to play with this weekend! I'd always heard they had really good customer service, mind you for the prices they charge they should have quality every department , which is refreshing having just come from the island/country that nothing gets done even when it's been rubber stamped by god himself....

Met my footy teams, striker on the plane home, got a selfie, first ever one haha. nice kid, even at 1am picking bags up he was like totally you can have a picture, of course. told him not to go anywhere, he'll not find love like from the toon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 1, 2015)

that's awesome ! sounds like an amazing trip! have a super cool weekend Donnie mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2015)

it had its moments amber, 7am at the po po shop is no fun trust me. But kicking it with the guys was great fun.

the local club guys took us to an islanders only spot that we'd never have seen. A rockpool grotto hideaway, was lush.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it had its moments amber, 7am at the po po shop is no fun trust me..


please elaborate.....


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2015)

haha not what you think cof man, just dotting the I's and crossing the t's. The red tape out there is unbelievable.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2015)

I think he means the grotto!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha not what you think cof man, just dotting the I's and crossing the t's. The red tape out there is unbelievable.


Are you referring to customs?....I obviously haven't dealt with them in years.



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

you have to go to the police to get a form for their equivalent of social security number then take the form and pay 9euro and change then go back to the popo to get it stamped to say you can work in Spain.

they give tickets like the meat counter and the idea of queuing is not a practice they're down with! Being there at 7 just gave us enough time to do said bullshit before meeting the lawyer for part two of the saga.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 2, 2015)

heya don! Hope everything on that side the pond is ok. hows things with BB?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

what up papa, we're jumping through the hoops and are now legal to breed in spain, full steam ahead man! looks like i'll be moved by august, grow back on. life balance restored. haha

take care of your ankle man. those ladies are going to need you, they aren't moving anywhere now are they, final flower spots?


----------



## papapayne (Jul 2, 2015)

yea they are, I was debating moving them to a better sun spot, but i dont think i will find the energy lol. Lesson learned for next season if i do it here. 

And thats awesome man!!! What are the next breeding projects?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

they look like they'll do just fine where they are man.

as for projects. Replenishing some out of stocks that have been for too long firstly. DST is working on fireballs x dog and femming my plemon(fingers crossed!) I've loads of half finished stuff to revisit. And a few new ideas I like to try but thats next years projects...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

they were giving out sweet little strawberry seed matchbooks at the bank today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

there'll be an accompanying picture when the uploader stops being a dick...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Jul 2, 2015)

thats cool! 

Yea dog kush is becoming of my fav smokes...and i know I haven't grown it to full potential yet, however, the outdoor one is looking like she will show what can be done. 

what ever came of super smelly berry? That was some wicked good shit!! Sucks the cops got those from me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

I still have 3 bags of pips os the smelly berry x smelly cherry but the phenos were all over the shop and had herm probs . I binned all the next gen and marked one bag with a star to revisit maybe one day.

sucks but has to be done some.rimes.

good luck with the dog lad, she'll be great outdoor.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 3, 2015)

ah, ya i think i had 3 test beans from you of it...2 females were awesome. Although now that i think about it, i think one did hermie at the 8ish week mark. but seen alot of plants since i grown those and smoked a lot of weed to so can't remember for sure

I just planted another grip of cheese surprise and jakes dreams. hunting honestly for male to cross to all of my outdoor females.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

yeah, it was a real shame man a couple of the girls i had were amazing resin wise stink and structure if a little tall finishing then the next lot were naner city. I haven't the space or time to try and isolate it though so it's back burner for the pips. 

the jakes dream has some amazing pheno's as does the cheese surprise, i got a little recently via fairy, buds were hard and sweet not cheesy like our uk exo cheese but stinky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2015)

weekend in pics...

alcohol soaked the volcano parts, came up good as new. leftover colour...
 
 
seaton delaval hall, hosted the chili festival, nice building and grounds.
   
I tried this 
 
I couldn't talk or breath without my mouth hurting for a good while.. then entered the chili eating competition. came 4th. some serious chili fiends about. some hadn't even broken a sweat at the end while I was checking dextrose tabs and drinking milk like a girl haha stomach rejected the contents half hour later thankfully. this morning was a touch painful haha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> weekend in pics...
> 
> alcohol soaked the volcano parts, came up good as new. leftover colour...
> View attachment 3454566
> ...


fuck yeah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2015)

what up LGC! been time, hows tricks?


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2015)

4th, well done Donald...good darts...or should I say, good farts


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2015)

wow impressive, 4th place don! congratulations, that is quite an accomplishment.
im real proud of you.
The grounds are freakin totally bitchin mate.
I love that maze fuckin love that maze. Its gorgeous.
why would anyone even wanna consume that chili sauce? masochistic shit 4 realz.
have a good one DGT.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2015)

hahah was a bit tender today like D.

thanks amber! I would have continued but the that won were not even sweating. I just thought nah its not worth it. The grounds were pretty eh. They had a weird obelisk but it was way out the grounds. That's not actually a maze, just an ornamental garden. Looks like one but the woman said all the school trip lids think it is and go charging in only to realise its not and they've wrecked it.

as for the why would anyone eat that. Well after a few beers in game for most things lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Were you wearing the cowboy outfit?

Here in Orange County we call that a two tortilla sauce. You need one going in and one coming out!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

hahahah two tortilla sauce. yup no wasn't in the cowboy gear. I was tempted to go as homer simpson with a spoon carved from a bigger spoon but didn;t have the time to prep.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

hey don,

I was sitting here smoking on some 2010 Dog kush enjoying my coffee and the sunrise. I can see why everyone speaks so highly of the dog! Becoming one of my favorites!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

you know it papa, shit puts me on my arse quick. too indica for me. blue pit much the same. 

sounds like a great way to kick the day off haha. enjoy the day man.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

Yea It was pulled a little early this batch, so didn't come out toooooo stoney, although I have to admit, I haven't moved for 45 mins to get my coffee refilled lol. It melts the leg pain away and replaces it with a grin.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

What is your favorite BB strain?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

hahaha yeah its good for most pain applications. I need a little more up though. my fave, that's a tough one i like the deep blue a lot and psycho killer. my new plemon is a great cross, in the vape bag. shit man i don't know haha


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

is BB doing any discount codes?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

just the 'RIU' 15% one man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2015)

what is your favorite beer? do you have IPA's where you live? They are the fuckin rage over here but I CAN NOT stand them.eww.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

I love ipa's haha and sour beers, most Belgian beer but not wheat beers. Lager I started on but developed a taste for gin.

I like too many to have a favourite doc!


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2015)

Yo dude, how ya doing mate? I put that plemon into flower and lost the cut ffs. It looks great apart from the mite damage lol, very fast getting fat compared to casey jones and cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2015)

ello mate I was just thinking of you. A lad I've given it to up here has done the same. DST has a bunch of them and someone else local I think so I should be ok.

I'm alreet, bit sick of painting. My lass has decided she doesn't like the colour in the living room. Red letter day Saturday was, not one but two trips to BnQ for tester paints.

hows yaself man? fam ok, bairns growing too fast!?

good luck with the Borg man.


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2015)

Hattie had her graduation on friday lol, Littel girl starts big school in september ffs lol. Wee man is grand, he fell off his trike and split his head open the other week lol. A+E wernt too bad they see him quite sharpish lol for a+e. My mates dad died this morning, heart attack or something. He was my dealer ffs got nothing to see me till the plemon is ready.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

crikey her graduation!? man time flies. sounds like the youngun is going to be a handful. aye A&E are good with bairns and head injuries you're first in the queue. sorry to hear about your mates dad. shite when it's that sudden. shite when it's not too i guess.

I've got nowt til I grow some ffs. well I've odds n sods my pal gives me but I'll be moved in 3 weeks and cracked on.


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2015)

Life can suck big hairy balls at times, just a shame it bites em too lol. That plemon is the best looking plant i have in flower at the min. recon ill take a cut off the bottom and cross my fingers it reveges. Im in the same boat with casey too. Fucking thing came with mites when i got the cut bk in feb and i aint been able to rid mesen of the creepy lill fuckers since. Its like they swap from my veg room to my tent and back again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

aye they're a ballache, just have to break the cycle man, spraying morning and night for days on end I was. think it's only a 3 day cycle but you get para man I was spraying everytime i went in for a bong haha


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2015)

on the upside if there is one lol, i just planted 11 blue pit/ dog seeds the other day so fingers crossed i get at leaset one fem as my seed male fem ratio has been bollocks all last summer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2015)

yeah i mind on you saying you had a really bad run. was that not the fireballs or something you got all males out of a pack. 2 packs you should see at least one lol. that would be insanely bad luck. you should see a few more than 1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2015)

rocking a new drip feed system!
 
chilli plant's taking off with the recent heatwave, actually starting to produce some chilli's. 
 
my succulent just doing it's gnarly thing.
 
upside down pic just to make things easier lol


----------



## papapayne (Jul 16, 2015)

looking good don!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2015)

I love you. new avi Donnie.
is that you as a superhero?
I need to grow the smelly cherry again in my phototron for an operation I am getting to help me get through it. DO you still sell it ?. if not im totally into doing a trade.
cheers
Ambz


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2015)

I think my mates got a bag of smelly cherry, ill have to ask him when i see him next.


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2015)

I need to ask my mate, unfortunately his dad died ten days ago and they still sorting the funeral and stuff. I will talk to him bout it though. What ya got, im seriously out the loop lol. The princess is fine playing mummy and looking after me when it suits her lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2015)

well, that's me moved house it's been over a year and the new place is still being finished but we're in and I can crack on. 3x3 is my working area, small but i'll make it work. 

grow space will be ready end of next week if all goes to plan, debating scrog or mainlining LST etc. and of course the strains haha. need to get my stable back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2015)

errrr probs not for the best eh haha


----------



## ghb (Aug 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well, that's me moved house it's been over a year and the new place is still being finished but we're in and I can crack on. 3x3 is my working area, small but i'll make it work.
> 
> grow space will be ready end of next week if all goes to plan, debating scrog or mainlining LST etc. and of course the strains haha. need to get my stable back.


congrats on the new house, 3x3 is better than nothing i suppose. you aren't going to be getting much production so are you gonna just use it for breeding mainly?

don't talk to me about short lol i don't think i have plant that finishes under 3ft from clone lol i would say exo is my shortest and that is not exactly known for being a bonsai is it.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations Don!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 3, 2015)

ive got a 3x3 roughly, can still get a decent amount out of it, especially if you go 12/12 from seed, ive had 16oz out of my 3x3

[email protected] who was the creator of the DPQ n do you know if they have any grow logs or anything for it?


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2015)

Mr West. And I doubt he has a grow log mate.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 3, 2015)

Ow - that's harsh!


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Ow - that's harsh!


Wasn't meant to be....I just know Fred doesn't have much time for that sort of thing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2015)

good luck with your new grow room DGT. It breaks my heart that you got all this new space and very own home and this is all that is allotted to you. really kinda pisses me off. I don't get it, anywayz. looking forward to some new dank from you mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2015)

ghb said:


> congrats on the new house, 3x3 is better than nothing i suppose. you aren't going to be getting much production so are you gonna just use it for breeding mainly?
> 
> don't talk to me about short lol i don't think i have plant that finishes under 3ft from clone lol i would say exo is my shortest and that is not exactly known for being a bonsai is it.


Cheers, it's kinda weird living in a half finished house tbh. i was laughing with the boss last night saying the grow will be finished before the house.

Trying to breed and grow sensi in a 3x3 is definitely possible, I've enough space to segregate for males mothers yins and the 3x3 so we'll see is the honest answer. I'll probably tinker but not do full seed runs, well not at first at least. been getting bits of smoke of a mate, and as tv's own roy walker says it's good, but it's not right. 



Mohican said:


> Congratulations Don!


Cheers Mo!


R1b3n4 said:


> ive got a 3x3 roughly, can still get a decent amount out of it, especially if you go 12/12 from seed, ive had 16oz out of my 3x3
> 
> [email protected] who was the creator of the DPQ n do you know if they have any grow logs or anything for it?


I was thinking of doing a 4 plant scrog first round probably with the Plemon as I know it yields. Next round I'll get some pips popped i reckon, it's been waaay too long since I did.


oscaroscar said:


> I've got five beans from Freds first cross of DPQ if you want them Don.
> Will you be putting a fan in your new space? It'll strengthen the stems up


Wondered how long it'd take, I haven't even a light hung or mylar on the walls n the fan comments start haha.

cheers for the offer Osc lad but i've got a handful of things I need to get finished first.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good luck with your new grow room DGT. It breaks my heart that you got all this new space and very own home and this is all that is allotted to you. really kinda pisses me off. I don't get it, anywayz. looking forward to some new dank from you mate.


well ambz it's just one of those things. I could use the loft if I wanted but in all honesty I can't be arsed going up and down a set of ladders every night. lugging water up etc and also where I am now has a surprisingly higher amount of pork chopper activity. 

right. what is it cof says I owe I owe....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2015)

loving this of late.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

I mainlined an African sativa and it stayed nice and small:



That is a 7 gallon smart pot. Each cola was about an ounce dry.





Smelled like black pepper and pineapple.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

I think I remember you doing that Mo or at least I've seen the pics. I reckon I could do that no problem


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2015)

It is pretty easy and it works best on stretchy sativas. The nice thing is that you can let it veg until you get the size you want.

Use 11/13 lighting to make it flower hard. You get bigger colas than scrog and you can still have a uniform canopy.

The first 10 pages of the mainlining thread have all of the info you need. 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2015)

There may well be some info on the dpq in the 600 breeding showcase early pages


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 9, 2015)

mr west said:


> There may well be some info on the dpq in the 600 breeding showcase early pages


Cheers mate much appreciated, also when you were breeding it did you ever notice any triploidism? Had 2 triploids so far out of 5 seeds lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2015)

think a pal of mine has had a couple in his last run.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think a pal of mine has had a couple in his last run.


he got a grow log/thread or anything on here out of interest?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2015)

aye his names budolski


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2015)

I think there was an article about the triploids but that was years ago and I cant remember if it was in one of subs threads about the querkle. Ambs mate ive just texted my mate and he's gonna have a look for the smelly cherry beans when he gets home laters, Hmm hash, do u still have my email addy amber? Drop me a line or two.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 13, 2015)

He buddy here one of our crosses Sour cherry c4 x Caseyband x livers x cherry cheese or lcc as it's known here on the farm 























Last pic was the only phenotypic variation we saw out of 27 super females selected out of about 100 seeds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2015)

god damn hemlock go big or go home hahahah whats the favorite so far?


----------



## papapayne (Aug 13, 2015)

loving it @Hemlock! The updates are always awesome


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hemlock said:


> He buddy here one of our crosses Sour cherry c4 x Caseyband x livers x cherry cheese or lcc as it's known here on the farm
> 
> 
> 
> ...





papapayne said:


> loving it @Hemlock! The updates are always awesome



last one looks like the cut i brought up from LA you have going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2015)

makes me feel real happy seeing you living the dream with TREES hemlock buddy.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 14, 2015)

Fav so far Sour Cherry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

I hope I get to sample some SC one of these days! Preferably sitting in a naked drum circle in Don's new back yard!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I hope I get to sample some SC one of these days! Preferably sitting in a naked drum circle in Don's new back yard!


its definitely a nice smoke


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't need to hope to smoke with you. The December BBQ is coming up!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 15, 2015)

yep, I am planning on bringing some of all my outdoor with to contribute to the smoke circle. (i wont be naked though)


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

No nakedness required! 
Anyhow the December BBQ is cold and requires multiple layers of clothing.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2015)

you might have to deal with snowy weather....

Get ready for another bitter winter! Old Farmer's Almanac predicts widespread snow across America starting in December

The dire prediction suggests, that even in places that don't usually see too much snow, like the Pacific Northwest, there could be a cold snap.


cof


----------



## papapayne (Aug 16, 2015)

We need snow pack bad. Last year the ski resorts didn't even open, so hopefully we do get some. Drought in Oregon...good thing climate change is a hoax!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 16, 2015)

cheese surprise #2


cheese surprise #1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2015)

killing it papa! 

I've been looking at what I'm going to run and in what medium. I'm thinking I'll try my aquafarm with some coco airpots along side (just in case I screw up the hydro!) Think I'll do Plemon in the aquafarm with a small scrog net over it. the airpots I think I'll run some new gear, bought orange kush and orange haze from green devil. Seeing Mo's mainlined sativa made me think why not!

Need a whisper in the fairy's ear to fill the other couple of slots!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

I think if I had used a 11/13 light dep schedule I could have even finished her faster! I was pretty impressed with how quickly I could force a 110 day sativa to finish with a short veg and light dep. Makes me hopeful for my next hydro attempt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2015)

hmmm no chance of me doing that tbh. I'm not really in a rush, i was trying to work out my timings for a xmas crop. I want a good one in before with a resonable veg time and quickie one to come just before or on XMas. Everyone shoots for just before to pay for xmas and it's always rushed BS.

been looking at aquaponics, it looks so much fun. closed loop so no maintenance self cleaning tank producing food. the price of the kit is so stupid it's embarrasing. it's basically just hydro yet their purpose build 'family' kit is £600, they should wear masks the pirates...

I'd like to tinker about and make one but it seems most only grow salad in them. I doubt fish would like a 600 HPS blaring at them or 25-30C as a home so I think weed is out haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

first trinidad scorpion turning red!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> first trinidad scorpion turning red!
> View attachment 3487329


Mine took forever to grow so they will go in the greenhouse fore the winter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

yeah these have taken id say 3 months to get to this point. i'd almost given up hope.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

by the pricking of my thumbs...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2015)

Best get em in pots then lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2015)

I know man, I'm off for coco this after. sans motor which is going to be interesting. i could wait til tomorrow bnut i'm running about all over the place the morrow and they look like they nbeed potting up yesterday hahah


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2015)

Get on yer bike with a rucksack. I normally have a 50l in there and a 50l on the handle bars. In a black bag lol....jailbait..me?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

You have a vegetable garden. Nobody thinks twice when you garden. Could be roses, tomatoes, peas...

What is a rucksack?


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2015)

Not many people grow veggies in the middle of winter though...well not here anyway. But I don't feel jailbait. I am not doing anything illegal.

A backpack? The English name is rucksack but the actual name comes from the Germans term for back which is Rug. This is also the same in Dutch. The G is pronounced with a gutteral sound. Sak is pocket or bag etc.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks! I thought that is what you meant but it seemed a bit small for carrying a bag of soil. 

They are building a parking structure near my new office and they uncovered some black soil. I want to go fill a few buckets and see what it can do. This is all old agricultural land which could be good if it isn't full of DDT.

Clones:




Fireball reveg in flower:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2015)

lmao aye a 16 stone bloke on a racer with a camping backpack on my back in the drop position, won't raise nee eyebrows lmao.


DST said:


> Get on yer bike with a rucksack. I normally have a 50l in there and a 50l on the handle bars. In a black bag lol....jailbait..me?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2015)

nice firby reveg Mo! I'm deffo looking forward to BB dropping those pips. wish i still had my gingerbread cut. knockout strong and spice taste like no weed I've come across. the hash/extract would have been interesting that's for sure.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

FB and Akki are my biggest stinkers in the yard. The sativas are all snooty and don't like to give off any odors unless you give them a good rub!










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

Did you pick up some soil yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2015)

I like a girl you have to work Mo! nah no coco yet, going this morning. i went salsa dancing last night instead. feels like they're still going in my brain


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

Purple Haze and MysteryBlue:




Big Xmas tree sativa:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

Oooh - salsa eh! Oh to be young and flexible again!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2015)

Mo man, those honeys would have had you loosey goosey trust me. so much fun man, i'm hopeless at it but who cares.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

I need to move to Spain!

What is it like with all of the refugees trying to get through the Chunnel?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2015)

i've no idea Mo, I'm hundreds of miles away. if i was closer I'd probably be stood guard each night with a shotgun. political asylum or folks fleeing wars etc, i welcome those that have come through 10 other countries because we give the best free ride can get the fuck out.

impossible to tell which is which, i have mixed feelings about it all.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

I can't imagine what they have been through. Can Europe handle the influx?

How many are heading to India, Russia, or China?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

I need to crash!

Cheers!
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2015)

no, no it can't. well it could if it was evenly distributed but junker and merkel won't have that.

it was in the news yesterday they found 70 Syrian refugees dead in a container on the back of a lorry in Austria. not sure why they were left in there but they were. 4 kids in with em. that shit just isn't right.

i learned russia is predominantly muslim last night. who knew?!

sleep well Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

Mongolia is a big part of Russia and China.

*Religion in Mongolia* has been traditionally dominated by the schools of Mongolian Buddhism and by Mongolian shamanism, the ethnic religion of the Mongols. Historically, through their Mongol Empire the Mongols were exposed to the influences of Christianity (Nestorianism and Catholicism) and Islam, although these religions never came to dominate. During the socialist period of the Mongolian People's Republic (1924-1992) all religions were suppressed, but with the transition to the parliamentary republic in the 1990s there has been a general revival of faiths.​When I went to Korea I did some background research and found out that they are mainly followers of Confucius

*Confucius* (/kənˈfjuːʃəs/; September 28, 551–479 BC)[1][2] was a Chinese teacher, editor, politician, and philosopher of the Spring and Autumn period of Chinese history.

The philosophy of Confucius emphasized personal and governmental morality, correctness of social relationships, justice and sincerity. His followers competed successfully with many other schools during the Hundred Schools of Thought era only to be suppressed in favor of the Legalists during the Qin Dynasty. Following the victory of Han over Chu after the collapse of Qin, Confucius's thoughts received official sanction and were further developed into a system known as Confucianism.​I picked up some used books about Confucius and he basically said work hard, play hard, and treat others the way you would want to be treated. The good old Anglo-Saxon Protestant work ethic. It was great info because Korea is a lot like '50s America. 

Cheers,
Mo
​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2015)

all a bit confucing to me mate. badum tiss...

the guy i was with was basically an oligarchs son, they made their money in arms deals apparently and sent their youngest off to uk to become a doctor. I've met gentlemen before but this guy had class. he was telling us tales of his family, like if he didn't stand when his older brothers or family entered a room he'd be beaten. mental


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2015)

I live in the wild west. Here we don't have the same strict adherence to the old rules of civilized culture 

It is a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2015)

I live in the city Mo, they have no idea what the old ways were like now. You called your elders sir and family friends Mr or Mrs suchandsuch etc, maybe aunty/uncle if they were your parents good friends lol 

I see kids shouting at their mothers in the street regularly. i work in education and the amount of parents who give up trying to educate their kids bacause they won't do it is shameful. 

anyway in other news, my orange haze and sativa seen to have been dud pips so I've set 4 apollo11 x c99 away. looking for that tie down mainline management shit you showed me man.

I always wanted to try just Apollo 11 but we'll see how this pans out, the c99 will probably give me a heart attack


----------



## papapayne (Sep 2, 2015)

C99 (for me) was a great tasting, smelling, and growing strain. Was on time at 55 days. But man, talk about paranoia! 

I haven't tried apollo 11, thats TGA aint it?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 2, 2015)

oh yea, and the worlds going down the shitter. Kids being raised by video games,and tv sets, and the very concept of hard work is foreign. Sad state of affairs all around, when disrespect is the norm, and respect is a distant memory.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

it's when people look at you like you've three heads when you tell a group of young kids to stop smashing stuff or spitting n swearing in front of women and then they turn like a pack of wolves, their parents were scum they will turn out like scum and the cycle repeats. I can;t wait til i'm old I'll just bray them with my walking stick.

yeah apollo was TGA and c99 bros grim ( maybe, who knows these days) gave me para and palpitations too papa. smelled insane though. punters loved it.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 3, 2015)

yea, my patients ended up getting all of it, and I tossed the mom. No room in the garden for strains I don't want to smoke.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 3, 2015)

Good to know about the C99 that gets left out of the conversation a lot of the time. Always heard great taste and fast growth. I'll leave those beans alone


----------



## papapayne (Sep 3, 2015)

to be fair, the majority loved it and it did have an awesome growth and smell. I had the grapefruit pheno, like a can of sprite or 7up


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2015)

I knew I was an old fart when I started complaining about the get-ups kids were wearing these days!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2015)

The paranoia is off the charts but you will be happy for 3 hours after you get past the scary 15 minutes!

My sativa girls are all starting to stack:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

haha yeah that's it 30 mins of racy paranoia then a nice high but that 30 mins rushing around looking out the windows for 5-0 is no fun lmao.

your outdoor satty ladies look lush Mo.

plemon.... In the ghettooooooo...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2015)

I love baby pictures!

The hash ball in my avatar was pure Mulanje Gold. It was the most smooth happy un-paranoid smoke ever! I think pressing the hash makes it lose the paranoia inducing properties. It sure makes you get up and do shit! Just don't mix it with strong coffee. I thought my heart was going to beat right out of my chest!

I wish you could smell the Akki! It smells like candy and is just one long dense sticky cola. I could make a cane out of the stem - it wont bend a bit!




The AK mom was a different structure. I saw pictures of @Jozikins' Paki colas and they were baseball bats!

AK mom:





Paki dad:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2015)

they look lush man that ak mom looks fine for breeding as does the poppa.

man I miss my own hash.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2015)

Back at it. Guess the strain.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2015)

There was only meant to be two pics ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

lmao livers by any chance haha good to be back in the game eh!


plemon


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2015)

Those seedlings look as uniform as clones. What's Plemon?

It's cheese actually and I forgot how much it stretches. It's caught me out ffs it's more than trebled


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

There's a couple of snaggle tooth bits on a couple but yeah for the most part uniform as. they're my smelly cherry male to larry og x chem valley kush. tastes lovely lemony with a little earthy kushyness 

you know I almost said cheese for a change up. trebled is a bit much mind. don't think i've ever heard anyone say they've trebled afore. You doing NFT tables?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2015)

They were a foot when I pinched out the tops and now they are just over three foot. That heat a few weeks back did it I reckon. 
I did cheese because livers is all I've had for as long as I care to remember and I was getting sick of that years ago. I know cheese is similar but it's all I can get hold of. The people I gave cuts to still run them. 
I want to give Blue Pit or Dog a go but I just never get round to it. 
Maybe one day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

you cash croppers haha fair play mate. I want the psycho back n livers both for breeding really. The dog n pit are strong for most punters and me haha. Commands a good coin too but you'll want a tried n tested cut not a pack of ten lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you cash croppers haha fair play mate. I want the psycho back n livers both for breeding really. The dog n pit are strong for most punters and me haha. Commands a good coin too but you'll want a tried n tested cut not a pack of ten lol.


I love the dog cut i have been growing, but would love to try psycho, cheese and livers. Plemon too. Sounds like it is the same cut of lerry og i used for the lemon shine.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you cash croppers haha fair play mate. I want the psycho back n livers both for breeding really. The dog n pit are strong for most punters and me haha. Commands a good coin too but you'll want a tried n tested cut not a pack of ten lol.


I saw one of ghb's Blue Pit videos and that looked amazing. It looked better than the clone only bunch even the American ones like GSC and that Gorilla Glue. I don't know what any of them smoke/smell like but it had them beat looks wise and that was even though the video was taken with the lights on, all yellow and lines all over.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry about posting the ugly Paki dad pic. I put him in with the quarantined girls that had mites. I figured that they wouldn't cause any problems with seed making. They sure made his leaves get ugly. I sprayed periodically with Azamax. They were just too plentiful. Eventually the predators cleaned them out. I keep my wasps and ladybugs well fed 

The Animal Cookies still has a few leaves now and again where they start to show up. I just pluck the leaves and toss them in the compost.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I saw one of ghb's Blue Pit videos and that looked amazing. It looked better than the clone only bunch even the American ones like GSC and that Gorilla Glue. I don't know what any of them smoke/smell like but it had them beat looks wise and that was even though the video was taken with the lights on, all yellow and lines all over.


yeah that pit vid @ghb showed was pretty impressive eh. Clone only just means someone got lucky. Admittedly pretty lucky in some cases hahahha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah that pit vid @ghb showed was pretty impressive eh. Clone only just means someone got lucky. Admittedly pretty lucky in some cases hahahha


I would give a ball up to have that frosty blue muther fucker he grew. I would be a millionaire off bag appeal alone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

we need to work on cross pond fairies. That's not impossible and plenty folks love the real new us names over here too. Cookies and glue etc. Our clone onlies are more hybrid I would say sat/indica than the U.S. but lets find out eh haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

Mo your paki dad doesn't look that bad to me man! I've made horrible looking mistakes aplenty.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we need to work on cross pond fairies. That's not impossible and plenty folks love the real new us names over here too. Cookies and glue etc. Our clone onlies are more hybrid I would say sat/indica than the U.S. but lets find out eh haha


Yea i think if i can get them from here to all over the other coast i can get them to you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

after my green devil haze and kush didn't germ i went for something gifted a while back apollo11 x c99. I need some sativa in my life haha bet they're too racy for me to enjoy toking.



after a bit of research Apollo 11 = C'99 x Genius/[shivaskunk x JH f2] x shivaskunk should be a good cross.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2015)

Good morning Don. Trust things are well. We are Getting ready for Harvest. Work work work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

Howdy Hemlock browther,l been in my thoughts lately man, was thinking you should be looking at big trees. exciting times first crop in the new state. kinocki em dead with it mate.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Howdy Hemlock browther,l been in my thoughts lately man, was thinking you should be looking at big trees. exciting times first crop in the new state. kinocki em dead with it mate.


we have taken a few samples down to be tested sour Cherry checkin at 25% THC. Vortex x Blue dream 26 %


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

hot damn 25&6% that nuts man, the dog wasn't that strong. Bravo man!


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2015)

Has anyone done anything with banana kush? I thought strikly seedless had it but idk lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

no idea buddy, not seen strictly for a while, think someone mentioned a banan kush cross in the 600 a while back.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yea it is in the banana wonder SS made and cof used for the hairy bananas i have going now.


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2015)

the hairy bananas, sound funky, whats it like?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

Banana wonder x herijana
I grew some befire i moved and had to kill them. They looked great and were sticky to the touch in veg.


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2015)

Did the have the nana smell?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

lol at hairy banana's


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

mr west said:


> Did the have the nana smell?


Yea but never got to flower them. I have 6 going right now. This is the first two i could find so

This is the current veg room


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2015)

Cheese is different to livers but not different enough. I need a change


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

looks shite that Oscar. You've lost you're touch mate. Must try harder. 6/10


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2015)

6? I thought it was a 4 at best


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

hahah stretched to fuck lol. Look lovely mate


----------



## ghb (Sep 9, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3495874 View attachment 3495872 Cheese is different to livers but not different enough. I need a change



looks awfully familiar! nice resin on her.

you'll love the blue pit, it has the livers just far enough removed to be different but still keeps some of that stench and deep berry flavour.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2015)

ghb said:


> looks awfully familiar! nice resin on her.
> 
> you'll love the blue pit, it has the livers just far enough removed to be different but still keeps some of that stench and deep berry flavour.


I've been meaning to do a different strain for ages but I just never get round to it. I've been doing Livers for years so I thought I'd do cheese this time but it's just samey. 
The uk clones are great when you first get them but after a while you get the urge for a change. 
Your 60 day Blue Pit video was amazing. How many packs did you get through to find that? 
I just don't have the time or space to do 50 odd plants to find that gem. 
Plus I do NFT so I have to have uniformity


----------



## ghb (Sep 9, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I've been meaning to do a different strain for ages but I just never get round to it. I've been doing Livers for years so I thought I'd do cheese this time but it's just samey.
> The uk clones are great when you first get them but after a while you get the urge for a change.
> Your 60 day Blue Pit video was amazing. How many packs did you get through to find that?
> I just don't have the time or space to do 50 odd plants to find that gem.
> Plus I do NFT so I have to have uniformity



i grew 20 seeds and got 12 fems. it isn't the best pheno believe it or not, a bit too og dominant maybe. when they are back in stock i'll be buying more lol there are some phenos with all the resin but a bit more pleasant flavour, kind of ribena/ black 
currant flavour.
i have never not had a cheese clone in the garden it's not even called cheese any more i call it bread and butter it feeds a lot of working class people. anyone can grow it.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 9, 2015)

I can see that GHB. I know the Cheese Surprise#2 I already pulled got great reviews from patients, yielded outstanding, and took little to no vigilance to keep looking beautiful. The #1 pheno in the greenhouse.....holy cow....10' wide touches both sides the greenhouse, and is 11.5' tall!

got myself a pack of orignal blue pit, and going to get a pack of the BX packs. Gotta have that to in my life!

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2015)

Bread and butter hahaha
I've tried to do few sativas before for variety. I did GH SSH which was awful. I also did Sensi Jack Herer but the phenos were all over the place. One of the JH was beautiful though. Very similar in structure to cheese but the smell was peppery mango. Being fairly new to growing at the time I didn't keep a clone because I thought I would just pop another bean and get it again lol it yielded great too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

lads you do know the pit is back in stock!? 

I lol'd at bread n butter haha


----------



## papapayne (Sep 9, 2015)

Yea I do...sadly my money isn't back in stock yet lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2015)

that old chestnut eh. I know. The feeling papa


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

Akki chopped:



Rugby anybody?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

Akki working out hard there eh Mo lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm your way tonight Don. Is there owt good to do just of the A1?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

how far up the A1 near the toon, giz a clue? just off the A1 I bet there's plenty layby action lad haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2015)

Anywhere from Durham to cramlington


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't fancy a chilli dog in a lay by


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

lmao Durham is full of toff nosed student cunts. darlo is a shit hole of epic proportions, near newcastle your options are limitless. you want to eat out, gamble, drink or fuck?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao Durham is full of toff nosed student cunts. darlo is a shit hole of epic proportions, near newcastle your options are limitless. you want to eat out, gamble, drink or fuck?


How about all of the above


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

we have all of the above and more man. newcastle is a fine city Dr!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 10, 2015)

I will get over to the uk one day.i really want to take the wife and kids to a lot of the places in europe i have been.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

hahahah let them visit the castles in edinburgh and come party with me a few miles down the coast Dr. not many folks ever make it to the northern part of the island and IMBO it's the best bit of the uk.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 10, 2015)

Shit i am down


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm having a right night. Kipping in an artic next to the A1 near Morpeth ffs. I've got fuck all to smoke but at least there is a boozer I can walk to. I'll only have a pint with me dinner coz I'll be up at four so I get finished early. TFI Friday n all that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2015)

aye all my options are fun until that 4am bit fella


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 11, 2015)

More boring cheese shots. Just the right amount of nutrient burn. I've just touched its limit.
Also a stretch shot. That's one of the lowest branches on them main stem. View attachment 3498118


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

mixed bag today. the missus has advised me, the yins are strating stinking and I need to do something about it. all my house plants are infested with green fly. they've gone in the bin. the chilli plant ive had about half a dozen small ones off had just started producing large fruit too. not taking the risk with a new garden so out they went. Basil, mint everything except the succulent. nothing can munch through their skins.




all topped at 3rd node, I'll top them again in a week and a week or so later take 2 cuts from each


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

You not sorted the extraction yet lad. Gonna get even stinkier, but you know that, lol. Decided on what box fan you are going for?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

nah, still got patches of old carpet on the boards and no curtains man. now this has to be a priority muahahahaaa.

thinking about this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Acoustic-wooden-box-fan-150mm-550m3-/251580579496

seems well pricey for what it is though. I'm used to cheap RVK gear lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm a little concerned about getting a 5 inch one and needing a higher rated one late in flower though


----------



## numberfour (Sep 16, 2015)

Don I'm running a 150mm (6 inch) Torin-Sifan Acoustic box Fan (Tornado) which I got a few months ago. Was running a 6" RVK but found it too noisy for a terraced house. I've found the box fan very quite, not silent but not far off. My oscillating fan is more noticeable than the box fan.

Mine did not have hooks though like the one in your link, so its sat on some folded up carpet in the loft at the mo until this crop finishes and I can extend my ducting and suspend the box.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

cheers numberfour, I was looking at the tornado and gekko ones.

My space is only 3 x 3 x about 2m ish tall. don't want to spunk 200 notes on one that's either too loud or not enough cfm as I will have a 600 in that space. 

Mine's going into the loft space in the middle of the house roughly. It'll probably sit on the beams on some neoprene or similar. you got the filter in the grow space pulling upo into the loft and out yeah? I'm going to get it put through into the chimney ASAP


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

I think that link I posted is to a fake tornado. no where else carries a 125mm version. Iintend to have aslightly oversized filter but I also need floor space so it won't bea wide arsed one.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2015)

I could check my local shop see if they have the custom made boxes?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

Plants look amazing Don!

I picked up some sealed box fans for hanging in my window. The bearings don't get ruined by moisture as easily. One has been going almost non-stop for a year 

Tear up the carpet! We had plywood in the bathroom for a year until I got the new flooring put in. I gave it a quick coat of primer and it was almost as nice as a new floor. Way better than breathing the unknown bits and bugs from the old carpet!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## numberfour (Sep 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers numberfour, I was looking at the tornado and gekko ones.
> 
> My space is only 3 x 3 x about 2m ish tall. don't want to spunk 200 notes on one that's either too loud or not enough cfm as I will have a 600 in that space.
> 
> Mine's going into the loft space in the middle of the house roughly. It'll probably sit on the beams on some neoprene or similar. you got the filter in the grow space pulling upo into the loft and out yeah? I'm going to get it put through into the chimney ASAP


Yeah filter in grow space fan in loft, ducting out the eaves. I would have loved to have gone out through the chimney but have a wood burner. 

I did have it running, cf to box fan to air cooled hood for a while in the tent but they are big arsed things and it took up too much headroom for my liking, that's when I could hear the oscillating fan. Bastard to hang up, just wrapped chains around it and hung on the horizontal tent poles, there is a pic somewhere in the 600 thread...somewhere lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

DST said:


> I could check my local shop see if they have the custom made boxes?


ya see now the better half just said you know you grow those stinky strains though n should you not get a 6" lol

aye next time you're in ask them. May as well explore the options


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Plants look amazing Don!
> 
> I picked up some sealed box fans for hanging in my window. The bearings don't get ruined by moisture as easily. One has been going almost non-stop for a year
> 
> ...


thanks man, yeah they look pretty good eh! I hear good things bout them from all over. I'd like to hear it first but I cant replicate it in the shop obviously 200 quid to have got a lemon would sting a bit!

the carpet came from a.relative who's just got new. Its in good shape so not bug city lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2015)

I've done out an airbrick for years but the airflow sucks balls. Last time we had bad snow a.pigeon froze to death in the melted snow patch above it. Was jailbait as fuck, so I've always worried the eaves would be the same.

I don't think even acoustic would be quiet enough in the space its above the stair well.


numberfour said:


> Yeah filter in grow space fan in loft, ducting out the eaves. I would have loved to have gone out through the chimney but have a wood burner.
> 
> I did have it running, cf to box fan to air cooled hood for a while in the tent but they are big arsed things and it took up too much headroom for my liking, that's when I could hear the oscillating fan. Bastard to hang up, just wrapped chains around it and hung on the horizontal tent poles, there is a pic somewhere in the 600 thread...somewhere lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 17, 2015)

The plants are looking very healthy Don. I bet you can't wait for flower. Any hints as to the sex of them yet? 

Use an inlet fan if you are worried about high temps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

cheers Oscar lad, they're coming along canny. Yeah really looking forward to it man I missed it so badly. 

Not really been looking for preflowers yet tbh trying to keep the doors shut as it's stinking more each day. Temps are great just now, I'll be putting two holes in the ceiling one for the fan to pull through and another on a line of duct to the eaves, with a slide grill so i can restrict it if it's freezing.

Priority is getting the loft insulated, a bit of boarding and the fan through the loft hatch as it's quite narrow, the fan I was looking at was 37 x 37 x 40cm.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2015)

hello from across the pond!

Just making my rounds, hope all is well. It appears my sour cherry x blueberry snow lotus pollination is a success  My 3rd female cheese surprise pheno is day 2 flower, it has a much different architecture then my other 2. The first 2 are viney as expected with wide bushy growth, while this 3 pheno has tight nodes, and much more indica leaves. Possibly the purple pheno? Here's hoping!

Anyway, hope all is well with you and yours

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 17, 2015)

I doubt you need to insulate the loft if it's just your ducting running through it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

how do papa!? lol i know how you're doing, big trees is how you are doing haha good luck with the SC x blueberry snow lotus. 

not much to report here man. plodding along trying to make things comfier.

stay up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I doubt you need to insulate the loft if it's just your ducting running through it.


 It needs doing before the winter hits properly anyway man. half of it has none the other half is as old as the hills.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 17, 2015)

Spam


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

lol spam hahahs looks mighty pretty there Oscar


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2015)

mmmm mmmm oscar! thats fucking greasy and sticky!! Love it! keep up the A+ work.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do papa!? lol i know how you're doing, big trees is how you are doing haha good luck with the SC x blueberry snow lotus.
> 
> not much to report here man. plodding along trying to make things comfier.
> 
> stay up!



Yea, hit the dog and a wet dreams to, cheese surprise etc. all my sexiest ladies basically. Definitely wouldn't mind sending a fairy your way if so desired.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2015)

Appreciate the offer papa but i've already got too many for my 3x3 just now. and I'm trying to keep my hand in breeding my own lines lol. in 3x3. gonna be tricky keeping it sensi / seed split but we can;t all have a masssive carport out the back yard lol. wish i could.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2015)

no problem my friend. Should you ever change your mind, you know where to find me  I look forward to seeing all the new creations that you guys at the BB are cooking up  I have to admit...since I began pollen chucking...I am very much getting addicted to that part of growing to! So many strains to try, and combine. So little time!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2015)

cool papa! appreciate that. I'm just trying to get a plemon male to use atm. They should hopefully show me some sexy parts in a week or two. the mother spits out pre flowers for fun in veg, it's like she's bursting to get into flower again. 

breeding is just as addictive if not more so than growing/smoking ish haha


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2015)

Aye jus be mindful how far u take the breeding bug or urll end up with lots of children, well two aint lots but its enough lol.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea i think I already caught the bug pretty bad lol. Have about 80 seedlings going hunting for special males, and made about 12 crosses already, which then of course I need to f2....I quickly see how this goes!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 18, 2015)

mr west said:


> Aye jus be mindful how far u take the breeding bug or urll end up with lots of children, well two aint lots but its enough lol.


I catch ur drift mate. I've got two and its enough. Lol. Breeding comes with consequences rather it be plants or humans!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

It is like raising children!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2015)

I wouldnt want that many fucking children man. ridiculous lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2015)

going for it this winter Mo! Nice!

I'm having issues trying to decide on a fan/filter combo. The 6"box fan is way over the cfm rating I need. I could up the filter size but I really don't want to with it taking up grow space. I think the only option is an SMS controller to dial down the fan.

anyone have any other ideas? Dropping near £400 for fan filter and controller isn't making me smile.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2015)

Box fans on low are pretty gentle.

This kind right?


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> going for it this winter Mo! Nice!
> 
> I'm having issues trying to decide on a fan/filter combo. The 6"box fan is way over the cfm rating I need. I could up the filter size but I really don't want to with it taking up grow space. I think the only option is an SMS controller to dial down the fan.
> 
> anyone have any other ideas? Dropping near £400 for fan filter and controller isn't making me smile.


Speaking from experience of growing in cupboards I think you only need the 5. If you only have 1 600 that is. Anymore light you may need to think of upping it in warmer weather. I ran a 5 with 2 600s in tubes for a while. The amount of air a 5 is moving is sufficient I would say for cubic size and with a decent filter the air coming out the other end will be kosha as well. Providing the room is sealed and only drawing in air from an inlet then smell should be fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2015)

I've struggled to find a 5" mate, and after mulling it I reckon if I oversize the filter to an 8" a 1000m³ cfm rated fan will lose about 20-25% and probably be about right on. There's a fair bit of pull needed if its pulling passively from eaves through filter then cool hood before fan and then a few meters to the chimney. Lot of twists and turns that.

all I know is my missus isn't happy with the stink lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Box fans on low are pretty gentle.
> 
> This kind right?


no Mo an acoustic box fan I lined with MDF we don't really have fans like that this side of the.pond.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no Mo an acoustic box fan I lined with MDF we don't really have fans like that this side of the.pond.


We need to get you a cut of these to that side of the pond


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2015)

man they've moved along fast! Lets make it happen doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man they've moved along fast! Lets make it happen doc


Yea man i need the cheese, pyco, and plemon in my life. Plemon is from the same og lerry x cem valley kush as my lemon shine.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> We need to get you a cut of these to that side of the pond
> View attachment 3504307 View attachment 3504308


What plant is that? It looks beautiful


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> What plant is that? It looks beautiful


Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gorilla Glue #4


Looking forward to this. I'm getting a cut from hyroot in the near future. Got some cuts from a friend to try out too. . 

BTW. You got balls doc. I'd never go balls out in a place like you are in! Good luck! Get finished quick and get on some land.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man they've moved along fast! Lets make it happen doc


If you do make it happen. I'll certainly be tapping you up for a cut Don. It looks the Bee's knees


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2015)

firstly I need a cheese, livers and psycho cut. My mate has lost all bar the psycho and each time I ask him for a cut he seems to be losing more and more, he's just keeping his eye on the prize. so i think it best if i get my stable back in order. can you help on any Osc?


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 21, 2015)

Cheese I can do for you virtually straight away. Well ten days or so to root em. Livers I'll have to let you know how long


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2015)

Just got given a dog cut bk that i got from mr don, cant remember much about it but its in my veg so itlll get round to flowering lol. I seem to be over whelmed now lol.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey lads hope all is well been busy with family n landscaping that's why I ain't been in here 
I haven't forgot about ur cut westy still got the diesel n psychosis n plemon on the go with loads of others shout me if u need anything mate il be back online for a while


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 21, 2015)

Too close to the lights. It's got that shitty skinny resinless foxtailing from heat stress ffs


----------



## rasclot (Sep 22, 2015)

Hate it wen it does that are u still using a massive nft oscar?


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Hey lads hope all is well been busy with family n landscaping that's why I ain't been in here
> I haven't forgot about ur cut westy still got the diesel n psychosis n plemon on the go with loads of others shout me if u need anything mate il be back online for a while


Good to see ya lad. Hope the landscaping is going well.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 22, 2015)

Any1 grown any hazes? Been 8 years in the growing game n ain't grown a haze yet been searching for seeds for a few months now n still no idea wot to get any ideas boys?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Good to see ya lad. Hope the landscaping is going well.


It's going really well fully booked for the rest of the year with contracts in the pipeline for the new year! Busy but u can't beat working for yourself!
How u been Dst? Still breeding? Is there a cup this year in dam mate?


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2015)

All good lad, just waiting on my second boy arriving so yeh, still busy breeding, lol....still busy having fun with Breeders Boutique as well. And yer right, nothing like working for yourself. Couldn't stand the thought of being someones employee!!! Glad its all going well.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2015)

OH, and no Cup this year from what I am aware. I think they are having The World Cup in Cali and another Cup in Jamaiaca.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheese I can do for you virtually straight away. Well ten days or so to root em. Livers I'll have to let you know how long


excellent man, that's perfect. I'll let you know when I'm glued up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

mr west said:


> Just got given a dog cut bk that i got from mr don, cant remember much about it but its in my veg so itlll get round to flowering lol. I seem to be over whelmed now lol.


You have my cut of the dog do you mr west!? now that's good news. I'm coming up roses todsay haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Hey lads hope all is well been busy with family n landscaping that's why I ain't been in here
> I haven't forgot about ur cut westy still got the diesel n psychosis n plemon on the go with loads of others shout me if u need anything mate il be back online for a while


ME me ME haha that deisel was fierce. how you like the plemon?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Any1 grown any hazes? Been 8 years in the growing game n ain't grown a haze yet been searching for seeds for a few months now n still no idea wot to get any ideas boys?


I've got some Apollo11 x C99 on the go just now. should be reet hazy, hadn't planned on taking cuts but probably should haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Too close to the lights. It's got that shitty skinny resinless foxtailing from heat stress ffs
> View attachment 3505073


Icarus effect. still looks canny sweet to me lad.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 22, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Hate it wen it does that are u still using a massive nft oscar?


It's not massive but yes still NFT. 
Trouble with NFT is I don't have any scope for variety.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

the little uns are the apollo11xc99 the one in my mitt is my pick so far, but it's early days.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2015)

the one in yer mitt is what? a plemon? quite fat webbed leaves on it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

they're all plemon man, should be pretty squat judging by the leaf shape i reckons


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2015)

A lot fatter leaves than the plemon cut.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2015)

Lower branch on the outdoor plemon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

guessing it's going to be kush tastic. I noted there wasn't much lemon to it yet so it might be all kush!? unless it's fruity /pink. ahh the joys of pheno hunting.


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2015)

I got my plemon cut just as i got infected with spidermites from a casey jones cut. So i got a few fat ass plemon beans, just need the cj cut bk and im laughing. b Don i think the dog cut u gave me wasnt the "1" but another of ur dogs i kinda remeber it was sweet and finished in 9 weeks.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ME me ME haha that deisel was fierce. how you like the plemon?


Il be taking cuts of the sour d in the next week or 2 
As for the Plemon wow! Kush on the inhale n haze on the exhale u can even smell a haze spice up ur nose 10mins after Smokin it haha
Been smoking pure for over a year now on a roor lil sista n never looked back lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

mr west said:


> I got my plemon cut just as i got infected with spidermites from a casey jones cut. So i got a few fat ass plemon beans, just need the cj cut bk and im laughing. b Don i think the dog cut u gave me wasnt the "1" but another of ur dogs i kinda remeber it was sweet and finished in 9 weeks.


was it purple? Strong? I had two cuts going one more coffee/kush the other the sweeter one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Il be taking cuts of the sour d in the next week or 2
> As for the Plemon wow! Kush on the inhale n haze on the exhale u can even smell a haze spice up ur nose 10mins after Smokin it haha
> Been smoking pure for over a year now on a roor lil sista n never looked back lol


Belter Rasc lad! aye she's a good mix the plemon.

good drills on the pure man, I even quit smoking and got a vape. love that volcano, everything tastes so much cleaner. I am smoking a fair bit more than I was though haha

Do you still have your dippy cut?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Any1 grown any hazes? Been 8 years in the growing game n ain't grown a haze you been searching for seeds for a few months now n still no idea wot to get any ideas boys?


I was given some neville's haze x neville's haze and durban x nevilles haze i could throw a few in when we try to get shit over there


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2015)

It had purple in the buds tasted of lemons and was fairly mighty, reminded me of jtr but purpley lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2015)

I was meaning the dog, you talking plemon aye westy?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Belter Rasc lad! aye she's a good mix the plemon.
> 
> good drills on the pure man, I even quit smoking and got a vape. love that volcano, everything tastes so much cleaner. I am smoking a fair bit more than I was though haha
> 
> Do you still have your dippy cut?


Dippy cut is long gone mate I do have an interesting strain mind blueberry headband 7-8 weeks flowering tastes like Plemon but blueberry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2015)

7-8 week finish headband!? what's the high like? 

Spoke to a pal of mine this morning, his co-op has just pulled 12 Plemon down that were under 3 x 600's. said there's mountains of it. Lad is para as fook though, he can smell it drying 6 doors down lol. I reckon it's on his clothes or something he's wearing or his filter is donald.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2015)

That is one good thing here. My greenhouse can be smelled down the road with cops riding by and no one cares


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2015)

You not a bit para about possible unwanted attention Dr? And it seemed someone cared as I thought they'd given you an eviction notice. Or you think there's another reason for that?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 7-8 week finish headband!? what's the high like?
> 
> Spoke to a pal of mine this morning, his co-op has just pulled 12 Plemon down that were under 3 x 600's. said there's mountains of it. Lad is para as fook though, he can smell it drying 6 doors down lol. I reckon it's on his clothes or something he's wearing or his filter is donald.


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/blueberry-headband-humboldt-seed-organization/
The blueberry is all there in this pheno! Big yeilds aswel il get a pic of her she's at a mates house at the min


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2015)

He means he doesn't have any worries about legality. Landlords are a whole different can of worms!

That plemon in your hand Don is a beast! Do any of the strains you guys are running give you numb lips?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2015)

DST said:


> You not a bit para about possible unwanted attention Dr? And it seemed someone cared as I thought they'd given you an eviction notice. Or you think there's another reason for that?


Yea all my neighbors new what was up. My kid is friends with the other kids it is the poeple about to move in that have a problem with it. The property manager is a bitch too, but everyone else thinks it is BS. I moved here so i could grow them as big as i want and not have to care. I will be taking them to court and let the judge decide if we have to move( we will be moving anyway) right now is when tenants rights will be decided and i will do my part to help the next guy.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2015)

M


Don Gin and Ton said:


> they're all plemon man, should be pretty squat judging by the leaf shape i reckons


My Plemon cut is a short n stocky bitch that grows fat pink buds!


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea all my neighbors new what was up. My kid is friends with the other kids it is the poeple about to move in that have a problem with it. The property manager is a bitch too, but everyone else thinks it is BS. I moved here so i could grow them as big as i want and not have to care. I will be taking them to court and let the judge decide if we have to move( we will be moving anyway) right now is when tenants rights will be decided and i will do my part to help the next guy.


Fukked up situation. Give em hell with lawyers!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is one good thing here. My greenhouse can be smelled down the road with cops riding by and no one cares


I'm pretty sick of hiding it tbh. i have an 8x3 conservatory I could fill to the brim that gets loads of sun even through winter. no way my lady would go for it even if it was legal hahha. 


rasclot said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/blueberry-headband-humboldt-seed-organization/
> The blueberry is all there in this pheno! Big yeilds aswel il get a pic of her she's at a mates house at the min


7-8 weeks and big yeild, tastes of blueberries. sounds like a win win win to me.


Mohican said:


> He means he doesn't have any worries about legality. Landlords are a whole different can of worms!
> 
> That plemon in your hand Don is a beast! Do any of the strains you guys are running give you numb lips?


I went up to water and my pick was all sad and drooped over. i'm only 3 weeks in and getting forgetful ffs. 

never had numb lips from weed, numb head and body but not lips. 


rasclot said:


> My Plemon cut is a short n stocky bitch that grows fat pink buds!


That a cut i sent or one you found? any pics lad?



honest lads i've missed growing big time. Fan installation today, hopefully filter and ducting arrive too, smoking my last nugget of Plemon from a mate local, down to a couple of crumbs of hash just now.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2015)

Fairy best hurry up then.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2015)

aye lol. I've got a mesh screen thing for the volcano but i found my hookah the other day. I'm a bit afeared of the coals in the new hgouse mind. drop one and it's a right fuck on trying to pick it back up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2015)

filter and duct arrived. all systems GO!


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2015)

Ibeen down to buying for weeks now and my m8 i get off just told me hell be out for 3 weeks lol. i got bout 4 weeks left on one plant lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2015)

mr west said:


> Ibeen down to buying for weeks now and my m8 i get off just told me hell be out for 3 weeks lol. i got bout 4 weeks left on one plant lol.


I know how you fill. I still have two plus on my first one to be done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2015)

haha I got 10 weeks Dr.

buying weed sucks balls. I've ben getting by moving a little to make a little and the help of good peeps. I owe a mate an onion or two so he'll be happy come xmas


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2015)

Awesome that your about to be running again. And I know what you mean...I to am tired of hiding. Tired of drama about weed with relationships and family. Cant wait to see your updates 

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2015)

5 weeks in 12/12 blueberry headband calyxs just starting to swell


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 24, 2015)

seven weeks on Monday. I haven't done these proud. They got too big and I haven't got the calyxs to swell as much as I'd like which will hurt the yield. I think it'll be ball ache to trim as well. It's leafy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha I got 10 weeks Dr.
> 
> buying weed sucks balls. I've ben getting by moving a little to make a little and the help of good peeps. I owe a mate an onion or two so he'll be happy come xmas


Fuck hiding i am in it balls out!


----------



## rasclot (Sep 25, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3507308 seven weeks on Monday. I haven't done these proud. They got too big and I haven't got the calyxs to swell as much as I'd like which will hurt the yield. I think it'll be ball ache to trim as well. It's leafy View attachment 3507307


Looks good to me mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Awesome that your about to be running again. And I know what you mean...I to am tired of hiding. Tired of drama about weed with relationships and family. Cant wait to see your updates
> 
> stay free stay high
> 
> papa


yeah I feel you man. One day it wont be taboo, we'll probably get bored and want to be outlaws again lol. Maybe... Stay up papa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

rasclot said:


> 5 weeks in 12/12 blueberry headband calyxs just starting to swell


like the look of that man, looks set to take off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3507308 seven weeks on Monday. I haven't done these proud. They got too big and I haven't got the calyxs to swell as much as I'd like which will hurt the yield. I think it'll be ball ache to trim as well. It's leafy View attachment 3507307


looks pretty sweet to me lad, id be more than happy and having seen your previous runs its not far off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fuck hiding i am in it balls out!
> View attachment 3507539


no Shit Dr haha. You must be close to camping out!?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 25, 2015)

Bottom pic is my Plemon 
Middle pic is a panoramic view 
All flowering between 1-5 weeks


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2015)

Various sativa strains outdoors:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

rasclot said:


> View attachment 3507607 View attachment 3507608 View attachment 3507609
> Bottom pic is my Plemon
> Middle pic is a panoramic view
> All flowering between 1-5 weeks


Man that panoramic had me confused for a second, like being in the fun house with those mirrors haha. shtoned this morning ha. Is the plemon a 5 spoked mainline job or am i seeing that wrong?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Various sativa strains outdoors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the tv aerial kn ows whats up Mo


----------



## rasclot (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah she's a 5 spoke flat bitch she don't like to grow tall she grows similar to the smelly fingers strain u had a while back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

aye i spose she is now you mention it, different lemon used but similar end result. larry og instead of SLH cut the finish by a week too.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2015)

This is my multi headed plemon outside. The lower branches hanging down have colas as big as the top one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

doin' the dope fien' lean


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2015)

That Plemon sure is a fat bitch, even the little one i did was fat budded even the popcorn.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no Shit Dr haha. You must be close to camping out!?


Yea we try to keep someone here for sure


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2015)

Aye Fred she seems a good ole yielder for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

aye she deffo a commercial lady


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2015)

the really stretched tall one is a bloke btw. 

lots of fuelly smells from the stems. night and day between them, 50/50 they're stout as you like, the other half a bit runty if i'm honest. 

apollo11xc99 don't look all that satty but it's early days.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice root ball! wot nutes u using these days? And are u still in coco? I've been using 5 oxy pots and the rest organic soil n nutes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2015)

cheers Rasc, I'm canna still. a/b little bit rhizo. silica when i feel like it. which weed you prefer the bubblepots or organic? I got a bag of canna pro and it's all clumps and bits. I even found a bit of weird black plastic. god knows what the ordinary stuff was like.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 27, 2015)

Oxy pots for yield n tight buds got 8 oz of 1 diesel and 6 from psychosis n soil airier buds but flavour all there tbh I love it all haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2015)

hahaha greedy lol. Wouldn't mind that diesel back again.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 27, 2015)

I got a big mother of diesel can send cuts in cubes unrooted now or rooted but won't b for a few weeks or so


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha greedy lol. Wouldn't mind that diesel back again.



What's this plemon? Has it made its way across the pond? . 

FYI. I think a few deep.blue I planted will.come.up.


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2015)

rasclot said:


> I got a big mother of diesel can send cuts in cubes unrooted now or rooted but won't b for a few weeks or so


hope u aint booted me off the list cuz of mites ( which are gone now ffs tfsm ) Been yerning for that for seems like yonks


----------



## rasclot (Sep 28, 2015)

mr west said:


> hope u aint booted me off the list cuz of mites ( which are gone now ffs tfsm ) Been yerning for that for seems like yonks


Never forget bout u mate ur at the top of the list


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2015)

rasclot said:


> I got a big mother of diesel can send cuts in cubes unrooted now or rooted but won't b for a few weeks or so


I can wait fella cheers!


SomeGuy said:


> What's this plemon? Has it made its way across the pond? .
> FYI. I think a few deep.blue I planted will.come.up.


it's smelly cherry x larry og / chem valley kush and yeah cross pond fairy is in the works 

GL with the DB man. should be super tasty


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 28, 2015)

Rasc what is this Sour Diesel? Clone only? A pheno you found? Excuse my ignorance but I don't know fuck all about it lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2015)

I can wait, I think its just a canny pheno of the sour d rather than the ecsd cut from the states. I could be wrong.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 28, 2015)

It's best pheno of diesel I've ever had compared to any sour mine is by far the most fuel smelling and tasting with the power to put people to sleep lol
I found her in a batch of sour d from reserva privada n to this day I still can't get my head around how much it smells n tastes it's like smelling aviation fuel lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

rasclot said:


> It's best pheno of diesel I've ever had compared to any sour mine is by far the most fuel smelling and tasting with the power to put people to sleep lol
> I found her in a batch of sour d from reserva privada n to this day I still can't get my head around how much it smells n tastes it's like smelling aviation fuel lol


Man i am working on getting the AJ or weasel cut of ECSD. I have never grown any diesel so getting the real deal shit will be fucking cool.


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2015)

we'll have to have a comparesen tween the two cuts!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2015)

I'll vouch for the sleep inducing qualities haha. Ruined me good n proper. You'll love that shiz westy.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

One of my TGA crosses is a mix between kerosene and cherries! Subcool's older strains have some extreme terpene profiles!


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 28, 2015)

rasclot said:


> It's best pheno of diesel I've ever had compared to any sour mine is by far the most fuel smelling and tasting with the power to put people to sleep lol
> I found her in a batch of sour d from reserva privada n to this day I still can't get my head around how much it smells n tastes it's like smelling aviation fuel lol


Any pics of it Rasclot? It could be just the change I'm after. What does it yield like?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 28, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Any pics of it Rasclot? It could be just the change I'm after. What does it yield like?


I got 8 oz from 1 plant in 20ltr oxy pot so yeilds well 
In soil organic nutes 11ltr pot4-5oz
11 week flowering rock hard buds il see if I can find sum pics!


----------



## rasclot (Sep 28, 2015)

Here she is 

Dunno where the rest of the pics are


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 28, 2015)

rasclot said:


> I got 8 oz from 1 plant in 20ltr oxy pot so yeilds well
> In soil organic nutes 11ltr pot4-5oz
> 11 week flowering rock hard buds il see if I can find sum pics!


So it's a yielder then lol
Looks solid. Is one of those that an oz looks like half?


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i am working on getting the AJ or weasel cut of ECSD. I have never grown any diesel so getting the real deal shit will be fucking cool.


Im gettin really close to the GG#4 and a GG#4 X Katsu Bubba kush. Hopefully ill be able to pull em in!

Still on the hunt for the cookies and some other things. But the DOG is holdin on well. Would be nice to cross it with something like GG#4


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2015)

Cheese is a colossal pain in the freckle. I've just spent over an hour tying up snapped and bent branches ffs and it's only half done. 
It's partly my fault for forgetting how big it gets and they outgrew the cages. On the plus side though it's just over seven weeks and they are feeling pretty firm. When I start the ripen it's going to get worse though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2015)

worse probs to have lad!

it's all go here, got some holes through the ceiling and boards screwed to joists in ceiling to hang light n filter. Tomoz I'll get some normal ducting and switch over to hps.

shrooms


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2015)

I know it's mushroom season but that's taking the piss lol

I get these huge things that grow on a tree in the garden. I eat those and they are delicious. Chicken of the woods. I looked them up. Cut into strips and fried in butter with black pepper. Mrs won't touch em though. I think she thinks I get high off them. I told her 'those' kind of mushrooms are far from pleasurable to eat lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2015)

budbro18 said:


> Im gettin really close to the GG#4 and a GG#4 X Katsu Bubba kush. Hopefully ill be able to pull em in!
> 
> Still on the hunt for the cookies and some other things. But the DOG is holdin on well. Would be nice to cross it with something like GG#4


I can get you cookies. I get some guys that owe me back some cuts. I can get plat gsc and forum cut but have passed a couple times. I did say yes to the ogkb cut but i have to wait for it to veg and it is slow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I know it's mushroom season but that's taking the piss lol
> 
> I get these huge things that grow on a tree in the garden. I eat those and they are delicious. Chicken of the woods. I looked them up. Cut into strips and fried in butter with black pepper. Mrs won't touch em though. I think she thinks I get high off them. I told her 'those' kind of mushrooms are far from pleasurable to eat lol


Yea they suck! Only ones i ever eat though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't think I'll be munching any of these lol I like foraging but don't usually get much, bit wild garlic and the odd punnet of blackberries.

might try and identify these, they don't seem native to my cupboard lol

hopeful ill be fully set up by this evening, fingers crossed...


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2015)

Is it full steam ahead once that's all fitted? Will you have owt ready for Christmas?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2015)

yeah man, I need to flip no later than the 4th to have some dry and a 2 week cure. I could go a little longer before flip but I'll have the apolloxcindy cross to come in just after xmas hopefully.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I can get you cookies. I get some guys that owe me back some cuts. I can get plat gsc and forum cut but have passed a couple times. I did say yes to the ogkb cut but i have to wait for it to veg and it is slow.


Hell yeah! Id like to try em all out and see which is best!

Ive heard that about the OGKB too. Seems like it explodes once it hits flower though.

Ill hit you up soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

budbro18 said:


> Hell yeah! Id like to try em all out and see which is best!
> 
> Ive heard that about the OGKB too. Seems like it explodes once it hits flower though.
> 
> Ill hit you up soon.


Cool i will tell my boy to send them on. I dont think we are that far apart now.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cool i will tell my boy to send them on. I dont think we are that far apart now.


Hell yeah good lookin! ill throw ya a pm.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 30, 2015)

The DOG still goin strong


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2015)

Cheese. Too close to the lights middle pic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2015)

nice fat dog budbro! and Osc lad I really wouldn't beat yaself up over a couple of foxtails man.

Got the cupboard switched over to HPS and the fan moved into the loft. fan is a little loud above the bedroom but no trouble sleeping. with a little insulation it will be fine or I may hang it eventually. had a bit of a sticky moment when I realised the temp was at 27.5 last night so stuck the intake duct to the cooltube and it dropped to 24.5. see how it goes, I can always make the cooltube inline in the summer if needs be.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2015)

had a tooth taken out this morning. an hour she was raking about in my gob. it's going to knack in about an hour. worse thing is she couldn't get it all out so it's likely to heal and push through down the line maybe. it was funny, she cracked a bit and it flew out and pinged off the wall, blood all over her visor. fun times....


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2015)

That is a right chore that lad, I had my wisdom teeth removed and for ages I had bits of tooth getting pushed through my gums....not nice.

So you put the inlet duct into the light? Does that not then push hot air out of the light into the cab? (obviously not if the temps went down....)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2015)

inlet is just passive so the fans pulling through from the eaves


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2015)

aye the really annoying thing is I only opted to have it removed as the dentist who put the root canal in made a shit job and couldn't get all of the nerve out. New one said it.could get infected at any time and they'd not put a cap or owt on unless it was out.

guess which bit is still in the jaw.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2015)

But the cool air being brought in is then getting put across the warm light so you are relying on cool air coming in from residual cracks and what not in the cupboard?!?!? Either way, whether it makes sense it has brought down the temps for you. I think I would just run a duct through the fan without it getting involved in the air in the cupboard. That way you can run it without having to use another filter (but then you'll need another noisey fan, lol). And for sure get your fan in the attic hung up mate, should make a lot of difference. Or your lass will be bringing it up the first time you annoy her. They sure seem to be chugging along.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye the really annoying thing is I only opted to have it removed as the dentist who put the root canal in made a shit job and couldn't get all of the nerve out. New one said it.could get infected at any time and they'd not put a cap or owt on unless it was out.
> 
> guess which bit is still in the jaw.


Fuk sake, dentists. I am still not sure I should have had all my wisdoms removed. My dentist that ook over from the last one is now wondering why I am getting gaps between my teeth (maybe because you lot took a whole load of my teeth out!!!) She's even suggested a retainer.....I was about to punch her and tell her I am not a fukkin teenager, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2015)

mate I reckon they wing it. Do what they think is best n hope it is.

any wonder the yanks think Brits have bad teeth when the dentists carry on like that ffs. Worse bit I cant have a smoke or a swally for 24 hours. Though I hit the Cano afore I left without issue. Its 18c here today so ill be out having a couple later too. What's the worse can happen lol not like the tooth will fall out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2015)

DST said:


> But the cool air being brought in is then getting put across the warm light so you are relying on cool air coming in from residual cracks and what not in the cupboard?!?!? Either way, whether it makes sense it has brought down the temps for you. I think I would just run a duct through the fan without it getting involved in the air in the cupboard. That way you can run it without having to use another filter (but then you'll need another noisey fan, lol). And for sure get your fan in the attic hung up mate, should make a lot of difference. Or your lass will be bringing it up the first time you annoy her. They sure seem to be chugging along.


cool air is comin in from the eaves and passing through the light into the growspace and then the filter is hooked straight to the fan and then the chimney. With the inlet duct just hanging down it was 27c. The other way would be filter to hood to fan which is a whole lot of drag on the flow.

I went for a 6" ruck with temp and speed controller built in so its.screwed with brackets to the loft beam.

anyway its not set in stone ill probably re jig it a bit this was just to get it sorted to flip next week.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate I reckon they wing it. Do what they think is best n hope it is.
> 
> any wonder the yanks think Brits have bad teeth when the dentists carry on like that ffs. Worse bit I cant have a smoke or a swally for 24 hours. Though I hit the Cano afore I left without issue. Its 18c here today so ill be out having a couple later too. What's the worse can happen lol not like the tooth will fall out.


Thats about right lad, wing it and see what happens. It's like everything, you get good mechanics, bad mechanics, good doctors, bad doctors....etc, etc.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 1, 2015)

D is right Don. Hang the fan on chains or bungees. It'll quiet it down. The vibration is half the noise imp.
All is looking swell.
Dentists can be cunts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2015)

It's not the easiest thing to hang tbf. but yeah I will try






managed a bowl of soup and soggy bread. it's going to be a twat when i forget to chew on the other side.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2015)

Tylenol and Advil together kill tooth pain. Saved my ass when I had to have my root canal. It started hurting again yesterday and now here you are talking about dentists!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 1, 2015)

Hang it with a bungee through the bracket that wot I done


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2015)

I hung mine with chain. It is a pisser doing it alone. Those fans are unwieldy!


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2015)

As Ras said. Bungee cord hang it. Just slip some cable ties through the screw holes in the bracket to create some loops and put the bungee through that. Well that's what I would try.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2015)

yeah that's easy enough done by I've spare eye screws to hang it.

it was 30c at 9pm last night so I pushed the timer round to it's 6 hours off. Need to figure a way of getting that down and fast. Was thinking ill get the 5" duct and try it all inline or maybe get a 4 or 5 " fan to pull fresh into the cab. Any other ideas?

whole face/jaw is swollen and pulsing today.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2015)

I would either
A/ buy another smaller 5 inch fan to run through the cool tube. Would require another hole for duct. But then you got a proper cool.tune and a 6 inch for the cab area.

Or

B/ Maybe get a splitter at the fan and then rum 2 duct line from that. 1 for the cab. 1 for the light.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2015)

a second fan for the hood would mean a second hole in the chimney or like you say a splitter at the fan. Would that not need to be equal pressure to work effectively?

I can't think straight just now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2015)

another 20c day here today I think ill move the timer so its dark from 12 noon for 6 and see how it fares. Temps go back to 15 for next week.

think I'll make some medibles this morning and pick up some codeine.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 2, 2015)

two rows of similar lights shld have close to equal air resistance, then one centrifugal wld work. booster fans in ea. row option


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2015)

sounds like a load of hassle for a 3x3 cupboard. thanks tho man. I moved the temp gauge from directly under the cool hood and it dropped 4 degrees set dark 6 hours to be noon onwards. see what it reads when i get home and in the morning after the long stint.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2015)

The way I see the cupboard, you would just need a another hole next to the ducting that is coming in already. The splitter sits on the fan so you are splitting the pull pressure into two equal sides. One side runs straight to the filter, one side runs to the light. The light could then either be plumbed back into the filter with another splitter connected to the filter, or just run ducting back out of the cab so you are pulling in cold air from outside. Shady drawing pic coming up lmfao...


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2015)

Attache dodgy drawing on pdf,


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 2, 2015)

Maybe put a fan in there. It'll make your stems stronger too. 

SMS controller with 8 inch fan and filter with a 5 inch intake fan= no temperature and smell issues. 
IME your ventilation can't be too big. 
It's easier to put a heater in than worry about the weather being too hot and struggling to keep the heat down. 
Also no infrared sig if your room is no hotter than the rest of your house. 
When I first got an intake fan I couldn't believe the difference. I always thought passive was enough, it's not.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2015)

cracking art attack D! 

can't tell if that first line is a joike or not oscar lol...

So I moved the thermo from directly below the light hood and it's comfy at 20c. ?!? I'll see how it fares today before i fanny on with two lines of ducting. 
   

new tommy plant, apparently good through the winter, little tasty ones.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah the first line was a joke. I couldn't help myself. 

That fucker is gonna be rammed five weeks into flower. Nice job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2015)

I thought so but tbh I could do with a couple of fans! Intake and oscillating


----------



## rasclot (Oct 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I thought so but tbh I could do with a couple of fans! Intake and oscillating


I got a spare SMS fan controller if I need it mate?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 3, 2015)

I got 6inch in and out with a gse fan controller in the loft with temps no higher than 26c at the min with 2 600 hps but this summer was basically a write off for growing well too hot for loft spaces no matter how much insulation I got


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2015)

rasclot said:


> I got 6inch in and out with a gse fan controller in the loft with temps no higher than 26c at the min with 2 600 hps but this summer was basically a write off for growing well too hot for loft spaces no matter how much insulation I got


Ten inch out and eight inch in coped with 1800w this summer for me in a loft. I did get some extra stretch though. But was a bit my fault coz I forgot how big cheese gets.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2015)

Don the fairy should be with you next week. Probably Thursday ish.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

2 Advil and 3 Tylenol and a bag of frozen peas for the face.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2015)

rasclot said:


> I got a spare SMS fan controller if I need it mate?


Cheers Rasc mate, so far so good temps have calmed right down. though today I'll be flipping them, I'll be taping a load of panda sheeting over the area and setting up the veg space. the extra heat from the big cfl is probably going to up the temps a bit, we'll see in a few days what I'm dealing with. 


rasclot said:


> I got 6inch in and out with a gse fan controller in the loft with temps no higher than 26c at the min with 2 600 hps but this summer was basically a write off for growing well too hot for loft spaces no matter how much insulation I got


 aye eventually I think I will end up with it in the loft though i don;t think last year was a one off. there's going to be more and more odd weeks when we hit 30+ ( dare I say it even in newcastle ).


oscaroscar said:


> Ten inch out and eight inch in coped with 1800w this summer for me in a loft. I did get some extra stretch though. But was a bit my fault coz I forgot how big cheese gets.


 that's a beast set up. how many do you usually put under 1800w? dozen? 15?


oscaroscar said:


> Don the fairy should be with you next week. Probably Thursday ish.


belter Oscar cheers.


Mohican said:


> 2 Advil and 3 Tylenol and a bag of frozen peas for the face.


paracetamol and ibuprofen aren't really touching it Mo, I've done most of a box of cocodamol since friday. had a little slither of tooth come out this morning. fun times.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 4, 2015)

I put 6 under 1800w. I used to do eight but it gets too unruly with 8


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 4, 2015)

That's from a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2015)

Damn, I am so sorry! Is the swelling going down?

I was amazed at how well the Tylenol (acetaminophen) and Advil (ibuprofen) mix (3 and 2) completely killed my mouth pain. When the Dr recommended it I thought he was crazy. The Codeine just got me stoned and I didn't care about how much it hurt. 

It is the extra strength stuff:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3513792 That's from a couple of weeks ago


look great man. I know most aren't bothered but I'm curios what your gpw is like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Damn, I am so sorry! Is the swelling going down?
> 
> I was amazed at how well the Tylenol (acetaminophen) and Advil (ibuprofen) mix (3 and 2) completely killed my mouth pain. When the Dr recommended it I thought he was crazy. The Codeine just got me stoned and I didn't care about how much it hurt.
> 
> It is the extra strength stuff:


I'm cycling all three, I've got some codeine phosphates on top but nothings really doing much. I'm pretty sure its infected. The swelling hasn't gone down at all.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 4, 2015)

With livers I'm disappointed if I get less than 70 off 1800. I don't know what the gpw is though. I've never worked it out. I'll try now though. Sometimes I just run 1200 and I get roughly 50. + or - two or three.

1.089 I think


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2015)

Try drinking and swishing with soda water. The high pH kills bacteria.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm cycling all three, I've got some codeine phosphates on top but nothings really doing much. I'm pretty sure its infected. The swelling hasn't gone down at all.


It takes ages mate, and with there being bits still in there it will be even longer (talking from experience with the wisdom) I was fukked for weeks.....sorry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> With livers I'm disappointed if I get less than 70 off 1800. I don't know what the gpw is though. I've never worked it out. I'll try now though. Sometimes I just run 1200 and I get roughly 50. + or - two or three.
> 
> 1.089 I think


 very respectable lad.


Mohican said:


> Try drinking and swishing with soda water. The high pH kills bacteria.


been warm salty water I've been using. I think Gin would be an improvement.


DST said:


> It takes ages mate, and with there being bits still in there it will be even longer (talking from experience with the wisdom) I was fukked for weeks.....sorry.


It's rest of my face being numb I'm concerned about. The hole has dry socket and is infected, they told me this morning. anti biotics. I was sposed to be doing a trade show today. ne chance. am up the wall with it man.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2015)

Do you enjoy having a warm salty solution in your mouth? Did you swallow it or spit it out?

Sorry mate but that was a tap in lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2015)

gargled it you filthy animal haha


----------



## Frosteze (Oct 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmm no chance of me doing that tbh. I'm not really in a rush, i was trying to work out my timings for a xmas crop. I want a good one in before with a resonable veg time and quickie one to come just before or on XMas. Everyone shoots for just before to pay for xmas and it's always rushed BS.
> 
> been looking at aquaponics, it looks so much fun. closed loop so no maintenance self cleaning tank producing food. the price of the kit is so stupid it's embarrasing. it's basically just hydro yet their purpose build 'family' kit is £600, they should wear masks the pirates...
> 
> I'd like to tinker about and make one but it seems most only grow salad in them. I doubt fish would like a 600 HPS blaring at them or 25-30C as a home so I think weed is out haha


I built one for $100. 30 gallon trashcan, 20 gallon tote (for sump pump), 390gpm pump, 21 gallon mortar mixed tub, a couple valves, dripline and some pvc. I have 19 Tilapia in this system. They're pretty small for now. Planning on a 275 gallon IBC in the next week or so. I have tomatoes, okra, several hot peppers, basil all growing very well. It's not just for lettuce. The tomato plants are twice as thick as the soil grown tomatoes that are about 3 weeks older. Also, several times more flowers. The system is still fairly new so we'll see how things go during fruiting. Things get better as the system matures.

As for the fish comment you made, the tank can be located in a more suitable spot. Tilapia can handle extremely hot temps so I have mine in full sun in Maui. This and the fact I could catch them in the local pond on a burrito shell made Tilapia my choice of fish. 

When I first started researching aquaponics, I became completely fascinated by the concept. Seemed confusing at first and I probably stressed more than I needed to. But everything is going so well that I will be expanding the system. 

My understanding is that AP can grow 6x the amount as the same footprint in soil. I use about one gallon of water per day with about 25 plants, 1/2 cup a week of Maxicrop with iron, pH adjusters (cheap pool chems) and fish food. Once the system is up, it pays for itself. Very little maintenance involved. 

I'm growing Sour D because it can handle the higher temps. You mentioned your higher house temps so I thought I'd toss that out at ya. Haven't tried in AP though. That's what brought me to this thread.

Anyways, I linked a photo of my experimental setup. It can be done inexpensively.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 6, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Ten inch out and eight inch in coped with 1800w this summer for me in a loft. I did get some extra stretch though. But was a bit my fault coz I forgot how big cheese gets.


Where u blowing it out mate?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 6, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Where u blowing it out mate?


I put a vent in the roof


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2015)

Aquaponics is so amazing. Where are the fish in your system, the trashcan?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2015)

Have to say hats off @Frosteze that is pretty awesome. aren't tilapia going to get real big real fast though? 

The whole concept is fascinating to me too, so are you growing Sour D in the AP system or about to, judging by the pic? post away with your results man, I'm eager to see. It would be amazing to have a setup like that outdoors here but I think we'd need Pike in the tank for our weather and then it'd end up non cost effective feeding the pike with goldfish etc haha

Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2015)

third day off work, stomach cramps from the codeine, face throbbing and to boot I think a shard of tooth is working through the gum line. I feel like a teething child ffs. no wonder they cry the house down when teething lol. I'm down to my last nug of weed though so I think I may have to venture out in the pishing rain.


----------



## Frosteze (Oct 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Aquaponics is so amazing. Where are the fish in your system, the trashcan?


Exactly. They're starting to outgrow it. Adding a bigger fish tank and better/maintenance friendly filtration next week.


----------



## Frosteze (Oct 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Have to say hats off @Frosteze that is pretty awesome. aren't tilapia going to get real big real fast though?
> 
> The whole concept is fascinating to me too, so are you growing Sour D in the AP system or about to, judging by the pic? post away with your results man, I'm eager to see. It would be amazing to have a setup like that outdoors here but I think we'd need Pike in the tank for our weather and then it'd end up non cost effective feeding the pike with goldfish etc haha
> 
> Thanks for sharing man.


They do grow fast. Upgrading tank next week. System is about a month and a half old. Started out with some veggies. Then I'll give the D a shot. Gotta figure out how to transition clones though. I have to veg indoors and I don't want to transfer a plant grown in soil into the system. Invites all kinds of problems. Then I have to harden off the plants before putting in full sun. So I'm guessing maybe a small DWC that can be moved easily outside. Then once the plants are adapted, transfer into AP. Lotta extra work but it might be worth it.

Here's a photo of the veggies that are less than a month old from seed. Tomatoes already have flowers and the okra is getting ready to flower. This is growth even with the system not being cycled (beneficial bateria). I could only imagine the results with the system in full swing. They say a system isn't really mature until at least a year. There are peppers, chives, garlic and basil in there as well.

Camera doesn't show the color of tomatoes very good. But they are very, very deep green.

Trout do really well in cold climates and so do goldfish. Purina makes a really good feed for fish and it's inexpensive. Aquatic plants can also be grown for fish food.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2015)

I honestly believe aquaponics could be the solution to the food crisis. it's cheap up-scale able and everyone can do it. 

You're bang with a mini DWC would be the way I'd go. I've done plenty over the years. Ramen noodle tub or Pot noodle to us UK folks haha. tiny airstone and a baby pump. I've kept mothers like that for months.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2015)

did some pinching and bending this morning, & got a separate male area set up which will eventually become the vegging area maybe. depending on whether my lass goes mad about it being in her office room lol...
  
just waiting on a water pump coming for the cloner. that might have to live in the garage or under the stairs lol I'll have weed in every nook and cranny before long. fuckin loves it I do!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2015)

Why don't you move her office into the cupboard and your office into the larger office.

Looking vigorous by the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2015)

hahaha if only pal. kinda glad I'm down to 4 ladies and 4 mystery apolloxc99's it was deffo going to be cramped.

tho I've just remembered the cfl in the male area is blur spec. Might need to get a red spec 125 bulb next.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2015)

Stretchy fecking Cheese. The nodes just kept getting further and further apart so the highest colas have gone to shite ffs

The lower ones ain't so bad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2015)

mate that would go for top whack as popcorn up here. looks frosty enough and I know it stinks lol.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd smoke the wispy buds lol all the same on a bong haha
I'm taking cuts of me beloved sour d so who wants sum I have a 5 foot mother that needs a good hair cut


----------



## rasclot (Oct 9, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I put a vent in the roof


Was it a tile vent? Does it blow it out like fuck? She must b blowing out of ur roof like a rocket?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 9, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I put a vent in the roof


Tile vent or ridge?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2015)

rasclot said:


> I'd smoke the wispy buds lol all the same on a bong haha
> I'm taking cuts of me beloved sour d so who wants sum I have a 5 foot mother that needs a good hair cut


Me please! I'll have a couple man


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Me please! I'll have a couple man


What he said please lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Tile vent or ridge?


Tile. It goes out of two tiles with nothing visible from the ground. They're pretty good. The roofing merchant I bought from knew exactly what I wanted it for lol. 
I was a roofer for ten years after I left school so it was a piece of piss to fit.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2015)

It's not as hefty as I'd like but it is the first time I've run cheese for five years and the first time in NFT. 
I can get livers to jump through hoops but I have to learn to get the best out of cheese. I'll be doing it again so hopefully I'll improve next round. Fewer plants will help


----------



## Frosteze (Oct 9, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3518019 View attachment 3518021 View attachment 3518023
> It's not as hefty as I'd like but it is the first time I've run cheese for five years and the first time in NFT.
> I can get livers to jump through hoops but I have to learn to get the best out of cheese. I'll be doing it again so hopefully I'll improve next round. Fewer plants will help


What causes the stretch? Too much Nitrogen? Not enough light? They still look like something I'd wanna smoke.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2015)

Frosteze said:


> What causes the stretch? Too much Nitrogen? Not enough light? They still look like something I'd wanna smoke.


It's quite a stretchy plant anyway but I waited too long to flower plus there was some really hot weather for the first two weeks of flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3518019 View attachment 3518021 View attachment 3518023
> It's not as hefty as I'd like but it is the first time I've run cheese for five years and the first time in NFT.
> I can get livers to jump through hoops but I have to learn to get the best out of cheese. I'll be doing it again so hopefully I'll improve next round. Fewer plants will help


Nice still! I will have a monster of it outside next year here. I wonder how big it can really get. I will have over 5m in the greenhouse


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice still! I will have a monster of it outside next year here. I wonder how big it can really get. I will have over 5m in the greenhouse


I did a cheese outside quite a few years ago. I put a nine inch plant out in June in the middle of nowhere. I didn't even look at it until the beginning of October. Most of the bottom half of it was lost to mold. The branches were lying on the wet ground. I got about three oz from it. It was over six feet tall. That was with zero nutrients or any care at all. That was on the moors in the Pennines northern England. I was surprised it was still there lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3518019 View attachment 3518021 View attachment 3518023
> It's not as hefty as I'd like but it is the first time I've run cheese for five years and the first time in NFT.
> I can get livers to jump through hoops but I have to learn to get the best out of cheese. I'll be doing it again so hopefully I'll improve next round. Fewer plants will help


looks coppers off the chop there man. Hairs receded like alexi sale haha

that lone calyx looks like a midget ice gem. I cant wait to have another run of cheese, its been years for me. Wont be any 6ft monster tho sadly.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 10, 2015)

It's nine weeks on Monday


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2015)

well looks like a male in the apollo11xC99 near 50/50 m/f ratio. clones can't come soon enough I need my shit rolling again hahah


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2015)

ten weeks till xmass lads in case you didnt know


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2015)

what's in your crimbo crop then lad?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up Mr West! Every 25th of the month I pronounce the month count till crimbo. Always makes Mrs Mo cringe.

It was 106 degrees here on Friday, 102 yesterday, and it is already baking again today! It might be another winning season for the sativas.

Crimbo tree:










This one has a seed. It is the only one I have seen so far. It was sparkling in the sun:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2015)

so nice to see satty trees out in the sun where they're meant to be. You should see my single stalkers in 1L pots haha. Its just for Percy tho so I don't care. It'll . jarred for a month and enjoyed...

I might pot them up but there's little point now I've flipped other than not watering them twice a day.

been trying to think what to put in next. Got a bag of psycho killer BX 1 I've wanted to pop for a while. I who knows maybe a 50/50 split. reckon I can fit 12 under the 600, single cola style.

unless @DST can get me a pack of plemon fems in time?! Tho I dunno if sog will suit them.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so nice to see satty trees out in the sun where they're meant to be. You should see my single stalkers in 1L pots haha. Its just for Percy tho so I don't care. It'll . jarred for a month and enjoyed...
> 
> I might pot them up but there's little point now I've flipped other than not watering them twice a day.
> 
> ...


Getting chopped in the next wee while lad...just busy taking down the dwoggies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2015)

amen brother. You think they'll do alright single colas?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2015)

which BB strains do you find most Mould resistant?


----------



## Gaiaismut (Oct 12, 2015)

This journal is perfect and the weed in it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2015)

why thank you! Welcome. We keep it loose n lazy apart from the buds haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> which BB strains do you find most Mould resistant?


being in uk everything has to be mould resistant. All our gear is pretty good but as usual its all down to your environment ambz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2015)

a pal of mine, I gave a bunch of pips to experiment with, dropped off a taste off for me tonight, some wet and a nice bit cured out his first crop. Its only lemon pledge. tastes amazing, though I have a horrible feeling he'll not have cloned her.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2015)

That sucks. I lost a batch of clones from the screen so i will have to hit most all with some pollen just in case there's something great in there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2015)

it just proved to me that the lemon pledge pheno is still in that batch of pips. I'm debating popping a bunch and 12/12 SOG ing them. 3.5 L pots under the 600w I could probably fit 20 as a real push but will probably go for 16.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2015)

more males  I tell you some of them best be winners or I'll be pissed off!

apollo11 x c99 male ( smells good at least!)

nother apollo x c99 ( down to two now )

The two left



Remainder of the Plemon females
   been pinching and bending now I'll have extra space under the light .

The now near full male cupboard ffs. plus side they're starting to stink.
 
 
lemon pledge nug:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2015)

and he he gave me a bag of scrag to make some hash for him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2015)

really trying to weigh up doing a run of the new fem plemons or the psycho killer BX I did ages back. I think the PK BX1 will suit the scrog better and be easier to trim. decisions decisions...


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> amen brother. You think they'll do alright single colas?


was thinking the other day it would be a good sog strain.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2015)

ooooh decisions... 8 pk & 8 plemon I think.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2015)

nice Volcano ! I have the exact same one!!! do you use a washing machine to make your hash?
where do you get your replacement balloons for your volcano..? im looking to get more.
Have a nice day!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2015)

yeah its the first version I think. No digital display to fuck up.

for my hash I use a really low torque drill and a paint mixing attachment blitz for a few mins and then repeat. I use the work bag and the tiny and mix all trichs together. I've no patience for 8 bag sifting hahah

replacement balloons are a roll of turkey baking bags with a knot tied in the end!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2015)

Nine weeks and one day. 
Don't worry Don I haven't forgotten. Just busy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2015)

not jelly at all  beauts man lovely


----------



## rasclot (Oct 14, 2015)

Got a bit of a whitefly problem here any1 had it?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 14, 2015)

Don't wanna send any cuts til I can get rid of these things it's not major at the min so hopefully can get it under control


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Don't wanna send any cuts til I can get rid of these things it's not major at the min so hopefully can get it under control


What damage are they doing? I had black fly (fungus gnats) and they did some proper damage. It wasn't the fly it was the larvae that eat your roots. I didn't know what they were until it was too late. I managed to limp over the finish line but it was a right mess. 
I treat for everything wether it's there or not. Thrip predators, spider predators, beneficial nematodes and sticky traps every time. Prevention is better than cure and all that


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2015)

Crimbo night shot:




Jail Bird






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> What damage are they doing? I had black fly (fungus gnats) and they did some proper damage. It wasn't the fly it was the larvae that eat your roots. I didn't know what they were until it was too late. I managed to limp over the finish line but it was a right mess.
> I treat for everything wether it's there or not. Thrip predators, spider predators, beneficial nematodes and sticky traps every time. Prevention is better than cure and all that


I noticed a little black fly in my room yesterday, its the time of year for them coming in. Heng a load of yelllow traps but I think a spay of some of that's gear cof sent me to get spraying if happening today.

GL rasc lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Crimbo night shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely mo, some right tidy sativa divas mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Don't wanna send any cuts til I can get rid of these things it's not major at the min so hopefully can get it under control


take the snips and isolate them in a cupboard under a cfl maybe?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> take the snips and isolate them in a cupboard under a cfl maybe?


Was thinkin that mate should be pretty easy to get rid off!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 15, 2015)

These things are similar oscar mate they lay eggs under leaves tho I did have a bout with fungus gnats got rid of those with gnat off and yellow sticky traps took a while tho to brake the cycle.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2015)

I think I'm gonna dig out my autopots for the next run and get some soil. I'm going off the laboratory style NFT. I miss the fuller taste you get from soil. Plus it should stop the ridiculous growth spurt I get from NFT lol and with winter coming up I might get some nice colours.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

I've two full sets myself, they got airdomes or they original type?.

might veg up 4 cheese and scrog the 3x3 after Xmas. Bugs me I never cracked that style. Need a dedicated veg area sorted out fog


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2015)

The original ones. I never had any bother with them really. The problem I ad was when I forgot to put that copper mat in the bottom of the tray and the roots tangled around the valve and jammed it shut. Better than being jammed open though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

aye same prob myself system itself is sound.

I need to decide if I'm really going to try n breed and do sensi both in 3*3 is just going to be too hasslesome.

gonna dial the fan down today as the temps have dropped a good way.

hash making while I wait for the postie


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2015)

Not at work today then? Waiting for the postie? You expecting something?


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2015)

Aye, the posties a female I heard, lol....postie always rings twice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

mines usually a black fella looks like he shoulda layed basketball, always gives it the coppers knock too, scares the life out me.

and aye oscar, fridays dead so i'm chillin drinkin tea and about to make some hash after a bacon n egg butty. hard knock life man


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2015)

I'd wait for the postie before stinking the house out making hash. I'm assuming it stinks. I've never made a serious attempt at it myself


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2015)

Has the postie delivered your penis enlarger yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

He arrived just as I was finishing. haha i was in the garage so no biggie. packaging was ace man thanks. 

hash pics to follow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

man the shwag was poor. it'll smoke of but it's not anywhere near my best. smells sweet n spicy.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2015)

Never used bonjela when making hash before.... does that help dry and cure it quicker then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

helps with my dry socket afore I have a brew lad


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2015)

Any pics of the new ones? I wouldn't mind seeing how they coped with the cold. It was 4 degrees at six o'clock this morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

the unrooted will go in the prop the morrow when I figure out where the fuck ill put it


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2015)

The journey did them no favours did it. I think the fairy should be a summer exercise really but if they make it I suppose it's worth it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)

man seriously they're just champion.

the Morra, the male will go in the cardboard. Box to finish and I'll get the cloner under the CFL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## rasclot (Oct 17, 2015)

Ordered sum sort of wasp that eats 500 eggs n white fly a day that should sort em out!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2015)

haha terminator bugs.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 17, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Ordered sum sort of wasp that eats 500 eggs n white fly a day that should sort em out!!


Do they sting lol


----------



## rasclot (Oct 17, 2015)

No sting and they die soon as all food is gone hopefully they don't fly into the lights n burn lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2015)

Looking nice bru


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2015)

well it ain't bubble but its bloody tasty that's for sure. Softish n bendy but no high grade. The trim bag had not much sugar trim in it. No one can be arsed doing a proper job on a loft full it seems.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well it ain't bubble but its bloody tasty that's for sure. Softish n bendy but no high grade. The trim bag had not much sugar trim in it. No one can be arsed doing a proper job on a loft full it seems.


always difficult to meet yer own standards lad.....a large % of growers just don't know or don't give a fuk it seems.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2015)

Pot snob! 

Still no rain and in the 80s today 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> No one can be arsed doing a proper job on a loft full it seems.


That's terrible. Who would do something like that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2015)

hahaha total pot snob. Its like they hang as if dry trimming then don't bother once it is.

just come round from a wipe out. Made a batch of cookies n got greedy. Slept through 3 calls knocking at the door, now I've the munchies somethin chronic


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Did somebody say chronic?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

sticky icky Mo! 
Pretty gutted to have found one of the remaining big four Plemon is a male, looked a good stud, late flowering, smelled fuelly, maybe worth keeping but it's gone. I'm reaching capacity now. the missus is already complaining it's dotted all round the house (it is). I've two males in a bin with a cardboard box clip light setup. ghetto fabulous.

Could really have done with the extra smoke/cash out the first run, especially being crimbo crop and my gf's spending fortunes on curtains yesterday. 2 poles and 4 curtains was over a monkey ffs
  
so I've re supercropped the bends as they'd straightened out. I might gaffer tape and wire them down. bit of a risk this far into flower but I'm sure they'll be fine.


I am seeing a lot of floor I could be using though. part of me wants to pop some pips...


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2015)

Males are like buses lad.

How far you into flower now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

lol 1 week. I'm thinking get those pips popped but in reality it's way too early.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 18, 2015)

Mate I'm full to the brim got 19 in flowering!
2 sour d 
12 sfv og kush
1 Plemon 
2 psychosis
1 lemon garlic og
1 mystery seed from Cali connection 

In veg
1 Sour d mother
1 purple afghan kush
1 grizzly purple kush
2 afternoon delights
4 psychosis
2 Plemon
3 lemon garlic og
1 white widow 
And need to take a load of cuts of sour lol oh well as u say if u can see the floor ur doin it wrong haha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

crackin selection there mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Mate I'm full to the brim got 19 in flowering!
> 2 sour d
> 12 sfv og kush
> 1 Plemon
> ...


Fuck me that's a lot of work. Thats got to be two plus hours a day. But it's not a chore when you love it though. How many flowering lights do you run?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2015)

looking great don gin ton! I like your drill attatchment. what was that tube of stuff you had in the picture for, hash making?


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2015)

Nope, bonjela is for ulcers and mouth sores Dons had some gnashers removed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2015)

oh, that's terrible! im so sorry to hear that. I hope you have a speedy recovery Don and that your not in pain anymore.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

I wish i could say it was some hash making magic ingredient but no... it just happened to be in my pocket for scale. there's something working it's way out of the gum or she's really ground away at my jaw bone not sure which is worse tbf.

housework on a sunday perhaps?! off to BnQ to get rawl plugs as our curtains are 98% complete, i normally would leave it but half a curtain is driving me nuts.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2015)

can i see what the curtains look like? they sound fantastic. Just got some new blinds installed myself. They really make the place look much better.but were very expensive . houses are a money pit. Shit man they talkin bout a sunami and earthquake hitting here soon and my house is old and not bolted together,but value suppose to increase 8% next year.maybe get some nice coke to massage into your gums to numb it out. trade some hash for it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2015)

The joys of the homeowner lol
It's worth it though because I imagine land lord checks and stuff are a colossal pain up your sphincter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

actually not as bad to deal with as you'd think, they're only every 3 months, her uncle lives next door and her family in the next estate, they could be round any time and with nights drawing in curtains blocking light is getting kinda important.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> can i see what the curtains look like? they sound fantastic. Just got some new blinds installed myself. They really make the place look much better.but were very expensive . houses are a money pit. Shit man they talkin bout a sunami and earthquake hitting here soon and my house is old and not bolted together,but value suppose to increase 8% next year.maybe get some nice coke to massage into your gums to numb it out. trade some hash for it.


lol i dunno about fantastic, they look and feel nice and 'blend really well' apparently, all i know is they were expensive. and yeah tell me about money pit. fucking sink hole.

quoted for blinds in the conservatory yesterday for cheap ish vertical blinds alone 580 quid. 

How does an immigrant earthquake/tsunami equate to house price going up?! WTF?!

anyway fucking curtains.


 

lmao too dark to see them they're grey and shiny ish soft.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Looking posh there your lordship!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

lmao aye Mo king if my own dung hill


----------



## nuggs (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

now that's a serious double screen right there! Fat trees nuggs lad!


----------



## nuggs (Oct 18, 2015)

two pheno's I got and one liked scrogging , the other not so much. both big leafed and dry in totes. about the same weight. each one filled a 18 gallon tote


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2015)

still a very nice tree. Oh to have beaming sun this time of year!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

It is gray here today - 74 degrees. After seeing how much amber was in that early bud I have decided to chop everything except the Purple Haze. I noticed this morning that they are all starting to foxtail.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2015)

as Orson Wells states........take no v(w)ine before it's time.







cof


----------



## rasclot (Oct 18, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me that's a lot of work. Thats got to be two plus hours a day. But it's not a chore when you love it though. How many flowering lights do you run?


It's not that bad mate I got 4 in oxy pots rest in soil oxy pots get changed once a week n soil are in 11litre-20litre pots so water every other day under 2 600 hps and veg room 400 mh nursery 115w cfl and a t5 I can smoke a oz a week easy pure


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Chopped the crimbo:








I ran out back a minute ago and pollinated the Purple Haze with some frozen pollen.

LoveChild, Paki Punch, and Jaki.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rasclot (Oct 18, 2015)

I pollinated my psychosis with mango tango male jizz today first attempt!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 18, 2015)

One seriously root bound Cheese. It's in a four inch block but sadly there is no where for it to go. So I had to screw it up and shove it in the bin. I feel terrible now but it was too big to send to someone and no one I know wanted it. It's children will honour it lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

That was hard to like!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2015)

That is the parent of that plant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Chopped the crimbo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


touch early for crimbo though you wouldn't know it. they have more xmas stuff than halloween. eventually they'll lap themselves i'm sure. nice harvest Mo, wish I was anywhere near that close. 

that purple haze looks like it's going to take forever to finish man. GL with the new X's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

rasclot said:


> I pollinated my psychosis with mango tango male jizz today first attempt!


what was the male like any pics?

I was thinking of having a go with this male apollo11xc99 and exo. see how the male turns out first, smells nice so far.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3524169
> That is the parent of that plant.


focus on the good not the bad hahah seriously a 4" block held all that. cool. i was wondering the best way to go for long distance fairy airways and the rockwool blocks seem a good idea though I can't exactly do them in the aero cloner or can I?

just stick the clone end in the little net pot and let it get soaked. or would it rot? might have a go anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3524169
> That is the parent of that plant.


beauty that mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2015)

All you need is a prop and a tray of blocks. Its the only way I've ever done cuts. Just don't have them too wet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

Aye true that and keeping it simple with me is a good thing.

am going to get one of these: http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/miscellaneous/propagation/postal-pack.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwqZKxBRDBkNmLt9DejNgBEiQAq8XWPj7u2vWifY2OzcIZ3dwQVwQUgwml5B7ZrWOhk2g7NN8aAiDJ8P8HAQ


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2015)

No need for an outer envelope? I am not sure that's advisable. Good idea though. I would save all the taping and cutting up bottles and what not.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

haha aye big ganj leaves drawn on in felt tip on the jiffy bag... lol I was thinking I'd just get them to the point the roots are out the jiffy plugs or rockwool cubes wrap with a bit moist paper towel and then vac pack it like i do the weed. hopefully it's not too thick, i was thinking slimmer would stand better chance of going through an automated process.

I reckon I could probably do it in a dvd case.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2015)

DVD case is a good idea. I would think that should go through as mail rather than a parcel. Which has fewer regulations and checks. I worked for DHL years ago and had to do a aviation security course at East Midlands Airport for a week. I wished I'd paid more attention now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

shouldn't be hard to cut the rockwool down to small enough to fit in a dvd. won't hold as much liquid but it'll be airtight vac sealed.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2015)

I use inch and a half blocks but I think you can get inch ones


----------



## rasclot (Oct 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what was the male like any pics?
> 
> I was thinking of having a go with this male apollo11xc99 and exo. see how the male turns out first, smells nice so far.


got no pics of the male but flowered quick n stunk like it was bud with short internodes here's a link to it
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/elemental-seeds-mango-tango/prod_5060.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

tangie in the mix eh. Should be pretty nice with psycho that.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 19, 2015)

I should've put something for scale in. They are well over a foot. Pain in the anus to trim especially the lower stuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

I can feel the hand cramp from here, nice looking colas though fella!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 19, 2015)

Veg n flower room


Nursery

Sour d mum getting big waiting for some room in the flowering room under net 
 
Sour d in flowering under net she's a bit burned from nutes but buds are primo 
 
Other end of the room
 
Camera is shit on this fone il get some decent pics another day


----------



## rasclot (Oct 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I can feel the hand cramp from here, nice looking colas though fella!


I get bad back everytime!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

aye always, hunching for days does that to a guy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

that's a tidy cost of kingspan. Nice rolling set up tho man.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 19, 2015)

Veg room is only 50ml but flower room I got 8 sheets of 140mm for £200 of a mate fucking nightmare cutting it outside n lugging it upstairs itchy shit done now tho n serves it's purpose I made this a while back still got a gram or so left ended up with 8 grams a year ago


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

I think we just had an earthquake!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 20, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Veg room is only 50ml but flower room I got 8 sheets of 140mm for £200 of a mate fucking nightmare cutting it outside n lugging it upstairs itchy shit done now tho n serves it's purpose I made this a while back still got a gram or so left ended up with 8 grams a year agoView attachment 3524515


What is that Ras mate? It looks like it'll do some real damage. I should really do something with my trim and fluff. I always have the intention to do something but I am concerned about the smell it would make or blowing my hands off with butane lol
I tried isopropyl alcohol but I thought I'd fucked it up and binned it only to be told it's meant to come out the way it did lol my mrs was wondering what happened to the large Pyrex dish lol I played dumb


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I think we just had an earthquake!


A proper earthquake? Shit. Is everything thing still standing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2015)

WTH for real? every few minutes it seems, stay safe Mo!
http://earthquaketrack.com/v/la/recent

Nice wax Rasc! I've sworn off the butane shit. it's nearly blown my head off, it did set my kitchen on fire or rather i did but lets not go there. make bubble hash Oscar it's piece of pish I made that 6 gram lump in an hour last weekend.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

Just a little one. Sometimes a little one here means that there was a big one somewhere in CA, NV, or Mexico.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2015)

Those new curtains are Gorgeous! they really look great and the windows are new too aren't they! Your view is really pretty. Looks like the house is coming along just wonderfully.
I guess I could get earthquake insurance.

My quote was for a $350,000 limit.
annual premium deductible $538
with a $35,000 deductible. 
I don't know what to do!!!

should be poppin a smelly cherry soon. made a new DIY lil waterfarm for her, its SOOO cute!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 20, 2015)

rasclot said:


> got no pics of the male but flowered quick n stunk like it was bud with short internodes here's a link to it
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/elemental-seeds-mango-tango/prod_5060.html


Just picked up that too, but at elemental wellness, in San Jose..

Great mine's think a like. Thinking of crossing, dog, some others


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those new curtains are Gorgeous! they really look great and the windows are new too aren't they! Your view is really pretty. Looks like the house is coming along just wonderfully.
> I guess I could get earthquake insurance.
> 
> My quote was for a $350,000 limit.
> ...


I should do a walk through vid of the rest of it lol. Kitchen and downstairs look great upstairs we'll get too lol. It occurred the missus the other day that now the spare room cupboard is full of weed, just how are we going to get carpet laid?!...

I still have no answer.

yeah everything is new ambz windows, kitchen, sofas bathroom, boiler & fuck off huge 8x3m conservatory the width of the house which is ideal for growing in but will never see a weed plant.

I dunno what to say about the earthquakes it weirds me out thinking they just rebuild on fault lines.

good luck with the cosy tron and its new spaceship lit water farm!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Just picked up that too, but at elemental wellness, in San Jose..
> 
> Great mine's think a like. Thinking of crossing, dog, some others


i wouldn't mind tasting straight tangie first it smells so unique I bet its amazing in the volcano. I took her round a friends last night n got super baked. We sat for an hour waiting on shawarma before realising we'd not hot the order confirmation button.

the cheese that walked like a duck and talked like a.duck wasn't the duck droid I was looking for. Didn't have the brain tingle high.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I should do a walk through vid of the rest of it lol. Kitchen and downstairs look great upstairs we'll get too lol. It occurred the missus the other day that now the spare room cupboard is full of weed, just how are we going to get carpet laid?!...
> 
> I still have no answer.
> 
> yeah everything is new ambz windows, kitchen, sofas bathroom, boiler & fuck off huge 8x3m conservatory the width of the house which is ideal for growing in but will never see a weed plant.


"Who'd live in a house like this"
In a Lloyd Grossman voice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2015)

hahah Keith lemon more fitting man lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2015)

jesus all of it!? this last was probably one of my poorer shows as I wound down to move house. Cheers all the same!

what you working with?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2015)

hahahha i was gonna say. 

Running bhodi testers should be fun. I've seen a few folks saying the Goji and lotus are great and crossed them themselves. You've quite a lot of cheese going on then eh I'm just starting back up after a year off so getting my stable in order. I'm running Plemon and a TGA cross I've had sitting for donkeys Apollo11 x C99 at the moment, next up will be exo cheese. I should be getting psychosis back in a week or 2 and a few others hopefully. 

Next run of pips i put down will be psycho killer i think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2015)

I just think there's more legs in the throwback genetic qualities of the psycho personally. aye dippy has some stonking mixed cheese psycho and livers pheno's absolute reekers. @rasclot had the best pheno I've tasted to date, it was a tall fucker mind

laters


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 21, 2015)

im too fuckin stoned right now to leave my house so I thought I would ask you a question that has been percolating for a while. I do like all the pictures of your Volcano. I feel like were are on the same wavelength with it, its so UFO looking and the noise it makes when you turn it on is like blast off then it so freakin fun to hear the crinkles in the balloon unfold until it gets so full its going to POP! BANG! you can hear the stiching break and run to hit the stop switch. So much bloody fun its unreal. but I just bonged a HUGE hit of C99 and it was kinda old and harsh and FUCKDME UP !
Where do I get a turkey baster balloons and how do I attach it to my chamber while it fills up? Pictures would be great if you have time mate. If you can throw it in the video of the tour of the house your going to do. Fuck mate , cant wait to see it! Have a bloody fun weekends and stay out of trouble.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2015)

try the Reynolds Oven Bags. I usually pick them up at wally world in the plastic bag section.

Reynolds Large OvenBags, 5 ct
$2.78
4.5 stars (6) ratings

*Free* shipping on orders over $50

*Reynolds Turkey Size OvenBags, 2 ct *
$1.98
99.0¢ / each
Rollback
5.0 stars (


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2015)

hahah too messed up to leave the house eh. I have been eating weed cookies recently and have overdone it a couple of times.

yeah I'm living the Cano, it suits me perfectly. Its a bit battered n bashed about but its built to take it. The turkey roasting bags come in a roll tho I've not seen the brand anywhere in the UK, its just instead of buying volcano brand rolls.. I have the original hard valve model hahah ooh errr suits me lol.. So it just kinda clips on hahah crystal clear lol. Had a few after supper bags this evening of some psycho killer. Lovely lemon flavours to it.

as for being ggood I am. Though its football Derby. Weekend. All bets are off.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 21, 2015)

How are the new arrivals doing now?
I've got serious wankers cramp.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2015)

They look like ears of wheat. lovely stuff man. aye I bet your aching haha. I'd be happy to be in your situation mind. 

New ones are getting there, not sure if the unrooted are going to make it though the tops look grand there's no nubbins yet but it's early days really.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2015)

leaky cloner too. right next to my extension haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2015)

Where is the water leaking from? 
The ones in the cloner look good but it looks like the journey has knocked the crap out of the others. Mine from the same batch are about eight inches and branching nicely. The dark and cold seems to have made them stall. You'll soon be complaining that they are too big lol

I've lost a bit to mold. It was on two cola's that had fallen on to each other. It's my fault because I let them get too big and I couldn't get to all the bits that had fallen to tie up. 
I'll probably just doing four in a line this time instead of six in a zigzag and veg and top more wisely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2015)

it's the little hole in the side for the pump cable. nothing too serious. It just needs some silicone seal. I've just tied a latex glove round the cable a couple of times and stuffed the gap. it's fine now. yeah I was wondering about the two in pots it might be a little cold in that cupboard but not for the 18 hours the cfl is on. They'll be fine soon enough...

yeah I was sizing up my loft space and it looks decent, enough to stand in for sure. i could get a loft tent off a friend but I'm just not risking it without kingspanning the loft out. and boarding it and I just aint got the wedge for that. curtains and DIY can GTF


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2015)

If it's a tent and it's being vented outside I doubt the kingspan is completely necessary. Think of a tent in a room. The room doesn't get hot if it s being blown outside.
If you can stand up in your loft it's plenty big enough. I can't stand up in mine. I haven't measured it but even on my knees the ridge is only just above my head. I can't fit under the lights on my knees


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm no basketball player either. Or a jockey for that matter lol six foot exactly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2015)

well now I've put the hole in the chimney there's nothing really stopping me but funds for boards and the pull down loft ladder. With no foam board it'll need a heater in the mid winter up here for sure and likely be too hot late summer for all of two weeks if I'm lucky haha.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2015)

You need a heater in the summer ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2015)

best not joke i might haha


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2015)

Some Dog for the thread


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2015)

as we say lurcally. Taking the durg fora work


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2015)

DST said:


> Some Dog for the thread
> View attachment 3526331


I know I say it all the time but just end up doing Livers, well Cheese this time and next but I have got to have a go with the Dog. Everyone raves about it and it feels like I'm missing out. It would mean a complete change of grow style though. The day is not long enough for that kind of time commitment unfortunately.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2015)

means a whole a whole new pricing policy too. Did for me at least. Write your own ticket for that shit.

no one batted an eye at 200. And if they did I felt them to complain after they'd smoked it. Not a soul complained.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2015)

Trouble is though the folk round here are philistines. If it don't stink they ain't interested. It could be a bland weak high and it wouldn't matter if it stunk. One of my favourites I grew was years ago. Jack Flash from Sensi, it had the most most relaxing feel good high but folk don't care about that. I wish I'd kept a mother of the longer flowering one. Twelve weeks but it was a real hefty yielder, two litre coke bottles all over it lol and it took twenty minutes to trim a 7oz plant. Just pull the fans off (that would be a football match I'd go to) snip the few remaining leaves and that was it done. I did have pictures in my journal but they've all gone ffs


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I know I say it all the time but just end up doing Livers, well Cheese this time and next but I have got to have a go with the Dog. Everyone raves about it and it feels like I'm missing out. It would mean a complete change of grow style though. The day is not long enough for that kind of time commitment unfortunately.


The dog really needs no time at all. I grow vertical so I have to train, much like what you would need to do with the cheese and livers. It gets one feed the whole way through which is a light soil nutrient. When I get round to it the odd tea and that's it. Nowt complicated. I think you may struggle a bit with the height you have though lad.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2015)

Mind you. Would probably react different in an nft set up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2015)

aye I reckon you'd flower straight off the bat like and still struggle unless you could pinch and bend them. Or net maybe? Def do able I'm trying to do old sativa in a 3*3 cupboard


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2015)

I could do one in pot round edge near the front so I could get at it. 
I know it's all talk with me though because I'm lazy but I really am bored rigid with the usual suspects. 
Talking of which. Same batch as yours Don. They're a bit pale because they are only getting 0.8ec


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2015)

I just want mine to take off a bit. My ones in flower are having claw issues being flowered in tiny pots. Might just upcan them so I don't have to water everyday and give them a bit breathing space.

everything looks so happy n healthy in nft/ hydro.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I just want mine to take off a bit. My ones in flower are having claw issues being flowered in tiny pots. Might just upcan them so I don't have to water everyday and give them a bit breathing space.
> 
> everything looks so happy n healthy in nft/ hydro.


If you didn't have to move them around I would say just get one huge tray and fill that with soil. I use to do 3 plants in an 11 litre flat flowering pot and they loved it. Roots cross over but have far more room to move around rather than circling in a round/square pot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2015)

touch of claw
 and slight def


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2015)

The plemon can be a bit fussy with feeding. Seems like quite a hungry caterpillar!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I just want mine to take off a bit. My ones in flower are having claw issues being flowered in tiny pots. Might just upcan them so I don't have to water everyday and give them a bit breathing space.
> 
> everything looks so happy n healthy in nft/ hydro.


They aren't really in hydro yet. They are still in four inch blocks. I've still got some cleaning and tidying and hoovering to do ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2015)

SkunkLabs said:


> how many diff strains are in that tent DON, wots the one above^^. looks like a sticky,stinky tent either way


2 strains man, plemon and the taller on the left are the apollo11 x C99. one in the pic is plemon


DST said:


> The plemon can be a bit fussy with feeding. Seems like quite a hungry caterpillar!!


aye I've been chucking everything but the kitchen sink in the feed. micro nutes, calmag, Mono N...


oscaroscar said:


> They aren't really in hydro yet. They are still in four inch blocks. I've still got some cleaning and tidying and hoovering to do ffs


you finished trimming then aye?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2015)

Starting to look smelly in there Don. 
Looks a bit like light bleaching to me. The rest of the plant looks fine and it's only the highest bit. I could be wrong though, I normally am


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2015)

aye I'm not concerned really, temps are in range and the plants are flowering canny. don't think it's light bleaching, maybe magnesium def. 

I usually just let minor things grow out without much worry.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2015)

Yep finished trimming. Wasn't too bad really. I did it in four sittings.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2015)

im sorry but I don't understand, can you please help me. 
I have the original Cano Ballons with the the orange adapter at the bottom that the black mouth piece fits into. Do I take the ballon out of the orange adapter and then somehow clip the turkey oven bag into that orange adapter? That orange adapter fits onto the chamber for filling as well.
How many fills are you sopposed to do with a balloon until it is deemed bad? and a new one should be used? Have a nice weekend.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3526758


I like the thickness of the stems on seed plants. They are better looking than clones. Have you taken cuts? Or will you reveg if there a corker?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2015)

Does your micro or cal/mag have iron?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 24, 2015)

To the left
In the middle Plemon 
To the right 

Sour d
 
Lemon garlic og


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im sorry but I don't understand, can you please help me.
> I have the original Cano Ballons with the the orange adapter at the bottom that the black mouth piece fits into. Do I take the ballon out of the orange adapter and then somehow clip the turkey oven bag into that orange adapter? That orange adapter fits onto the chamber for filling as well.
> How many fills are you sopposed to do with a balloon until it is deemed bad? and a new one should be used? Have a nice weekend.






 how to change the easy valve bag  

as for how many bags is like asking how times before you clean the bong haha actually it's not I changed bags when the inside of the valve lost it's slide action when it got resin'd up.

Have a good one yourself!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I like the thickness of the stems on seed plants. They are better looking than clones. Have you taken cuts? Or will you reveg if there a corker?


 yeah the thick stems from seed plants are great. I've super cropped twice and the knuckles are well.. like mine haha no cuts, not even sure on a reveg at this stage. 


Mohican said:


> Does your micro or cal/mag have iron?


yeah it has a list as long as my arm it's like barocca lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 24, 2015)

Fuck me Rasc they are some mighty trees you've got there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2015)

rasclot said:


> View attachment 3527486 To the leftView attachment 3527478
> In the middle Plemon View attachment 3527480
> To the right
> View attachment 3527482
> ...


lovely stuff Rasc lad. I wonder who thought of the idea of putting lemon and garlic together haha!? garden looks great man, love those fist sized sour D cola's.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 24, 2015)

Bumper crop from now till Christmas for me lovin it!
Sfv og kush are 8 weeks in now n looking frosty as fuck 6 diferent phenos to choose from 
And my wasps arrived today so good bye whitefly! Some hatched already sat in the post office haha 
There's 100 pupae on each card so should to the trick!

 
 
 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lovely stuff Rasc lad. I wonder who thought of the idea of putting lemon and garlic together haha!? garden looks great man, love those fist sized sour D cola's.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 24, 2015)

I haven't used the wasps but I get spider predators and thrip predators also I use those nematodes as a preventative measure. 
can you do some lights off shots Ras? It's hard to see the full glory of those trees with the orange light


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks Don Gin Ton!
that was a very helpful video.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 26, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I haven't used the wasps but I get spider predators and thrip predators also I use those nematodes as a preventative measure.
> can you do some lights off shots Ras? It's hard to see the full glory of those trees with the orange light


I can mate but my camera is fucked at the min can't focus properly


----------



## rasclot (Oct 26, 2015)

Took cuts of the sour d last night for u lot should b rooted in7 days or so


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 26, 2015)

That couldn't have been much fun yesterday Don. Did you go?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2015)

nah man watched it in the boozer. Still fuming tbh even with ten men we were the better team.

apparently my lasses uncle saw me get out the taxi n walk up the wrong way in the street then took myself about ten mins to get the key in the lock. Apparently he was stood next to me n said hello but I was out of it.

fell all over the shop n passed out starfished on the bed socks on covered in spare change.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2015)

that is fucked up! glad you didn't get hurt don. that is fucked up your friends stripped you naked, threw starfishes and spare change on you left your socks on , bloody hell wonder what else went on that you don't know about, what if something really bad happened . People get raped in situations like that. Anyway, just did a CAno mate, mmm mm good.. super fuckin lemon haze for the win. lol.. gotta get your girlfiend into vaping man, or edibles that way you can get that big room to grow in. Peace out Ambernooski


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2015)

something bad did happen, I punched a mate I've been good friends with for near 20 years after slagging his ex off. Smooth.

I'm a bad drunk sometimes, I've been hammering the drugs of late which hasn't helped. We're sorted today though still mates. No one be wanting to rape me amber lmao

missus don doesn't like weed. Not even edibles she'll never be into it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2015)

that is FUCKED UP! wow why do you hammer so many drugs, is life that bad to take it to such limits. ?
I worry for your safety and hate to hear these out of control events that are so negative.
maybe try meditation and relaxation. Get into working out again. More positive things DGT.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2015)

His teethes are paining him


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2015)

lifes been pretty rough for the last year. Shows no real sign of improving. The drugs are an escape. I've an addictive personality, which doesn't help. I have no off switch. Its all or nothing and I think I'm going to have to become a hermit n let my brain chemistry level out a bit.

id love to work out properly but when I do I get horrible joint pains. I can swim or cycle gently. Hypermobility of the joints.


such is life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2015)

On a lighter note! ish. fucking claw.....


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2015)

Those ladies look more kush leaning to you mate? or whatcha reckon?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2015)

aye not so conker like leafage & quite fuelly smells coming from them atm should see the bud structure form a bit better soon. I just hope they put out well. 3 weeks since flip today.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2015)

i bet it feels good to have some buds developing. How long was your break? Do you just stare at them for long periods of time?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2015)

yes and no tbh man, I used to smoke into my tent and have that piece of time to check my girls over water etc. have another bong. now the volcano's in the garage and the grow upstairs. coupled with them going into dark at 8am I get out of my pit feed em and that's about it. 

break was a year give or take. I was working it out. by time I've given a bit back to my mate who sorted me while i wasn't on it. and taken out the xmas coin. I might be able to keep a Q


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2015)

looking real good here mate, nice and healthy with a magnificent dark green glow.
Bud formation is really taking of nicely and the claw is an excellent sign of healthy happy plants!, should be some nice dank holiday bud for you and your mates. Awesome comeback after a very long year of not growing weed. Very Impressive!
Wow your still growing Tomatoes now? I gots an idea to get the big room! going
why don't U Tell the gf you will grow all HER FAVORITE veggies in the big room, everything she likes you will grow for her. Tell her how much money you can save how much healthier it is for her. Tell her how much you love her and im sure she wil GO FOR IT!
then camouflages some weed plants in between her Vegtables and FRuits!!. HEE HEE!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2015)

appreciate the kind words Doc, yeah I guess growing weed is like riding a bike eh haha. My GF is so understanding I am lucky top have a grow going amber. I have a massive garden to play with next year, greenhouse is on the cards so the conservatory is not gonna happen for veggies properly anyway. 

We get blinds fitted for it this weekend. Another half grand out. yippeeeeee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2015)

Musical weed chairs this morning haha Imagine the benny hill music while I'm trying to level the canopy...





Just need a fan in there and I'm set...

Exo getting legs.

grandstanding buckets on buckets lol.


Off to job number two then to work...


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2015)

that is really taking shape now. How's the smell? 
I like the cloner thing. They look really healthy now. Did you make it or buy it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2015)

mate of mine made it I just got the pump for a few bar on ebay. oddly enough one of the cheese has two tiny roots that one in the pic has a foot long root and the other two nothing. 

the main grow is stinking now. fuelly not as much lemon to these yet if it comes at all. that Plemon I found was a one off i reckon. Jig over in spain has some lovely plemons but not very lemony either. 

Male apollo 11 x C99 went in the bin too. wasn't up to spec


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks like you founde a decent Mom in that exo clone, nice roots bru. Be interesting to see if these plemon fems come out carbon copies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2015)

just looking forward to smoking some think it's been about 4 years since i lost the cut. or rather my mate got pinched. 

really do hope they come out 100% copies. I've stressed it plenty and not seen any herm traits so should be good but proofs in the pud


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2015)

I really liked the clone plemon, gottta pull me finger out and plant some lol.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 30, 2015)

Did u loose ur cut of Plemon then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2015)

no its in safe hands with my pal down the road. Should have a couple for me next week.

fred lad if you fancy a crack at some of the new fems let me know?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2015)

DST said:


> Be interesting to see if these plemon fems come out carbon copies.


maybe a percentage will, but doesn't the dna line up just a little different with individual progeny and create slight variations, even with fem beans. looking frwd to hearing results.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2015)

Indeed, slight variations will occur. And inbreeding as we know can always brings out funny traits. Such is the way with Fems. We shall soon see.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2015)

budolski is thinking about plemon in his new hydro tube setup next run. I'd like to see how fat the colas would go in hydro.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 30, 2015)

My last Plemon was in hydro got 6 oz from her


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2015)

I lost my plemon cut due to fukin mider spites ras. yes i would like a crack at the new fems when they dun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2015)

so it seems we've adopted a cat.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 30, 2015)

Awwww!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 31, 2015)

I could send a cut if Plemon to 1 of u lot when I send the diesel who wants1? Only got 1 cut spare at the min tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2015)

6zip is pretty sweet Rasc. Bubble pot aye? Fred if you get the snip and run the fems along side it'd be a good bench test.

@Mohican I'm trying not to get attached. There's a good chance we'll find his owners, he's definitely an indoor cat that's got out.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 31, 2015)

Take it to a vet and they'll scan it. If it's chipped it will have all the owners details. My dog is chipped but he'll never get out though. He's nearly fourteen and like an ornament. You have pick him up and move him yourself these days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2015)

been and had him checked over. No chip, his nails and coat are of an indoor cat. He was sitting outside on top of the wheelie bin in the pissing rain the other day. He's no clue what outdoors is about.

aye I know just what you mean about moving old dogs. Too frail to jump in the boot of the car. We've looked on all local lost n found for pets. I'll hoy a load.of posters up, cos he's blatantly some old biddies cat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 31, 2015)

My dog never jumped in the boot. He's only got three legs and ten inches tall


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2015)

hahah canny different then. Rescue ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hahaha nice pumpkin lol
I did our pumpkin last week but I jumped the gun coz it's gone all soft and slimy now plus it stinks ffs

I rescued him but from a breeder that would've put him down.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 31, 2015)

Not the pumpkin I mean my dog lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2015)

hahah rescue pumpkins. not just for halloween man.

dunno if we'll even get any trick or treaters. first year here. just about getting dark so I might fire it up in the window shortly. Had two while I was setting the candle ahad.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice! I wish I could hand out nugs


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 31, 2015)

We've had loads. where I used to live they'd prefer glue bags to nugs.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice one rasclot mate, hows that cat of yours? plemon cuts alongside new fems is a task id happily take on hehehehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2015)

got to get you back in the swing man!


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2015)

I got the shit to deal with da smites and smited em lol. Got a nice firebawz cut going now. Need to get my other tent running at some point


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2015)

yup getting back up to a normal size tent is my next goal. use where i'm flowering as veg space and crack back on. only allowed 5 flowering plants in a 3x3 haha i feel like DST.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2015)

i only got 4 flowering plants at min but its way better than none and i got plenty in veg, just waiting on cuts taking and i can bang another few in lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2015)

true that man, 4's better than nowt! I'm getting ready to pop a load of psycho killers. Or mix 50/50 plemon fems.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2015)

I can relate to small spaces. I used to have almost no space. I started expanded when the wife asked why I hadn't sooner... Hopefully I don't get too carried away. 

I will say... Big spaces with big plants equalls big work.. Lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2015)

yeah mine said I thought the plan was to go into the loft anyway?!?

Get this one down and then board the loft out and crack on properly. Be good to just do a big crop four times a year than perpetual. That in a loft would be a ball ache. And I'll not fritter the coin as easy lol

more I think about it the more I want to get going up there.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2015)

Keep the current area for veg and bang 8 600's in the loft and tell your missus to keep her nose out for deniability purposes lol also when your neighbours are out drop a few extension leads into their gaff. Just kidding


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2015)

way ahead of you chief. Maybe not 4 but i could go back to twin sixes. Easy.

mates got a spare double cool tube but I wasn't that impressed with it. Think a 1k in a loft tent would be good. Probs do first run with the single 600 I've got in the auto pots so I don't have to cart mountains of water up the hatch all the time . 8 plants in auto's should see a good return I reckon. Bit wary first go of dwc didn't go well with PM.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 1, 2015)

Look forward to seeing what you do. I wouldn't worry. You know your onions and you'll make it a winner. 
I think if you do full runs you get better results because of vegging under a proper light. Big leaves and thick stems from the get go


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2015)

aye that's what I was thinking man. Could be running half n half in the auto's as I've two tanks or do 8 of same. Fancy this plemon in hydro.

I hear with the loft tent you don't really need to insulate. Likely need a heater tbh.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2015)

how many balloons do you do till you put in a new freshly gound chamber?
I bought some Seagrams Extra Dry Gin and mixed it with some cranberry juice. shit be STRONG! wow. I wanted a pint of Beefeaters but they didn't have it in a pint. Which type do you recommend?
Smoked some White Rhino the other day, it gave me heart palps so wont touch it anymore. You ever try that one donginton?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2015)

many as it takes to go a very light blue tinge in the bag when its up full. My bags only a double hitter volume wise, I could clear in one but you get better hits doing half lung out the bag then half free air on top.

Seagram's ain't my pref to be honest. You want top end its Tanqueray number 10 or Chase, I've been loving. Ideally you need good tonic too. Lime never lemon unless its Plymouth gin, in which case a twist of orange peel.


no not white rhino, sposedly a heavy hitter mind. I smoked some white widow last night before the cinema. Went to see the new James bond. Not that amazing but a fitting end for Daniel Craig.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> true that man, 4's better than nowt! I'm getting ready to pop a load of psycho killers. Or mix 50/50 plemon fems.


I hear you as i am about to shut down again as soon as the indoor is done. I started cutting the last greenhouse pant the ak47 this afternoon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2015)

man I'd still sway you places. feels like this was just you having a test run. bit like i feel now. every place i've grown in you start with plan A and by time you've got it setup and tweaked it's totally different. your next show is going to be a great watch. make sure no dick landlord's going to pull the rug Dr!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man I'd still sway you places. feels like this was just you having a test run. bit like i feel now. every place i've grown in you start with plan A and by time you've got it setup and tweaked it's totally different. your next show is going to be a great watch. make sure no dick landlord's going to pull the rug Dr!


Na we are doing our best to buy land if we can work it out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> many as it takes to go a very light blue tinge in the bag when its up full. My bags only a double hitter volume wise, I could clear in one but you get better hits doing half lung out the bag then half free air on top.
> 
> Seagram's ain't my pref to be honest. You want top end its Tanqueray number 10 or Chase, I've been loving. Ideally you need good tonic too. Lime never lemon unless its Plymouth gin, in which case a twist of orange peel.
> 
> ...


Wow what a technique. I would have never known all that DGT. 
So fill the lungs up half way then add some outside air to pound it in.
my vape in the bag did not NO that it turns blue tinge. amazing.
What I was going on was the colour of the herb as it turns that yellow ochre after each balloon and the way it smells.
Yeah Seagrams is cheop bum whino shit. I will try Tanqueray number 10 or Chase next.
Did find this FEVER -- TREE Indian Tonic Water today. Thanks for the advice.
oh check out the new Melissa Mcarthy movie called THE SPY. it s a comedy that makes fun of the Bond Movies.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow what a technique. I would have never known all that DGT.
> So fill the lungs up half way then add some outside air to pound it in.
> my vape in the bag did not NO that it turns blue tinge. amazing.
> What I was going on was the colour of the herb as it turns that yellow ochre after each balloon and the way it smells.
> ...


That is to funny we are watching that shit right now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2015)

dude, I just got this like, total mind blowing epiphany.
To keep the Chamber sealed and fresh cork it with an earplug.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Na we are doing our best to buy land if we can work it out.


ah yes, looks like you'll have a few $$ for a deposit man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

y


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow what a technique. I would have never known all that DGT.
> So fill the lungs up half way then add some outside air to pound it in.
> my vape in the bag did not NO that it turns blue tinge. amazing.
> What I was going on was the colour of the herb as it turns that yellow ochre after each balloon and the way it smells.
> ...


yeah half fill the lungs and then fresh air to drive it in or you're like wasting the last bit as it's not getting fully absorbed into the lungs. Apparently....

the change in weed colour is a good indication, but some weeds colour can be deceiving. I have a mate who eats it after its cashed. Always makes me feel a bit sick.

As for your gin choice it's all good if you're going to put OJ in it or lemonade etc if you like tonic, and fever tree is good shit btw. Then the taste of the gin will greatly influence the overall flavour of the G&T.

I tried to watch the spy film a while back but the copy I had was poor, ill re check for a decent one thanks. I enjoyed the last flick I watched with her in cant think the title bud she was blagging cheques and cards or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dude, I just got this like, total mind blowing epiphany.
> To keep the Chamber sealed and fresh cork it with an earplug.
> View attachment 3534608


good macguyvering! You must have a slightly different valve to mine. Mine's spring loaded to keep the smoke in.

also you probably wont see blue in the bag with the dial turned to half way! I'll see if I can find a way of anonymously doing a vid.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2015)

hmm good point . I really haven't turned my dial up for like years! im going to do that! thanks for advise. will be looking for blue smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

well tbh I think the idea is not looking for smoke but not a clear bag imo anyway. I'm still kinda new to it but you should definitely take some time to find the sweet spot with strains. I know it's a chore but weigh out what you grind before you put it in the valve be it a half gram or whatever and play with the dial haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

4 weeks today in the 3*3 cupboard. really regretting putting the apollo x c99 in later, they look wispy and lanky. not really very sativa in structure. they might prove me wrong and bloom marvelously but I aint holding my breath. Out of the 12 Plemon popped #7 is the winner. looks most like the cut. colours coming through now. pics shortly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

this next two pics are the one I reckon is most like the cut  

annoying apollo11 x c99


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2015)

got some real winners in there! Nice! I don't think the appolloxC99 looks bad at all. they will come around and be a great smoke.They are just such a different species then the bulky stiff looking Plemons that I think the contrast may appear to trick you to think they look unhealthy, but I think they look awesome!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks Amber! not bad for tiny pots in a tiny cupboard at 4 weeks. really need to max them out so here's hoping they put out.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 3, 2015)

The finished article


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

very nice Oscar mate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2015)

dude you are da man! 
U ROCK 
what TOTALLY awesome freakin vid. 
The instructions were IMPECABLE. I followed em exact and Now im totally DIALED in and Stoned Immaculate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

majestic stoned! Hahah baked to oblivion.

Not packing it tight and letting it run ten secs before sitting the valve on top are my top tips.

so glad I got one. Would love a new fancy digital one but this one works just fine so...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2015)

say, I have an extra chamber! would you like my version. Its the least I can do you have been so very helpful DoN! please let me send it to you as a token of my appreciation.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a spare already amber hun, but much appreciated anyway!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3534709 View attachment 3534710 View attachment 3534711
> 
> this next two pics are the one I reckon is most like the cut View attachment 3534712 View attachment 3534713
> 
> annoying apollo11 x c99 View attachment 3534714


I must of missed this earlier. Really impressive colour on them. You always seem to have a deep shiny dark green on your plants.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

been giving them a bit of everything man. Micro hydro nutes, cal mag, silicon, A&B and mono Nitrogen to keep things green.

first ml or two of pk13/14 other day. They'll get snow storm ultra later on as a foliar probably and ripen last week.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 3, 2015)

Snow storm ultra?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

http://www.planetnatural.com/product/snow-storm-ultra/


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 3, 2015)

snow storm ultra is my shit! favorite product ive ever bought. Used sparingly it works amazing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

foliar latter 3-4 weeks! Bet you used purple maxx before it too.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 4, 2015)

Some canna butter in the making 3pz of decent trim to 250g butter good night to any1 eating this banana cake haha


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> foliar latter 3-4 weeks! Bet you used purple maxx before it too.



NAh never used purp max. I dont foliar either only feed with it. Personally i dont spray anything on my plants. Maybe a little neem/mighty bomb in early veg but not within 2 weeks of flower usually. Never really had any bad pest problems *knocks on wood* 

But snow storm was the only thing that i noticed a big difference from. Everything else i tried didnt really wow me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

rasclot said:


> View attachment 3535448
> Some canna butter in the making 3pz of decent trim to 250g butter good night to any1 eating this banana cake haha


aye that'll fuck you up pretty good Rasc. It took me a week to eat a batch of 12 cookies last lot i made. I had to eat in halves. had two the first day and had to lie down. my lass was cradling me like a baby saying it'll be ok haha

good luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

budbro18 said:


> NAh never used purp max. I dont foliar either only feed with it. Personally i dont spray anything on my plants. Maybe a little neem/mighty bomb in early veg but not within 2 weeks of flower usually. Never really had any bad pest problems *knocks on wood*
> 
> But snow storm was the only thing that i noticed a big difference from. Everything else i tried didnt really wow me.


Snow storm ultra is what purple maxx is now, not sure why they changed the name. it was pretty interesting stuff. would make almost any plant purple. no shit. and purple genetic plants went almost black purple.

foliar feeding is fine mid flower as long as it's done at the right time in the light shedule ime. 

Keep knocking on that wood man. pests are a PEST haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2015)

I just woke up. I had a dream about you. The last thing you told me was that Breeders boutique has sold a million seeds a year for the past 2 years and if you can keep it up and sell another million seeds this third year you will finally be a millionaire.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

hahahah stuff dreams are made of!


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2015)

Unlike the dream I just had where Mrs D gives birth on the side of a hill shouting at me...."He's coming now! Catch him" and it slips out like a baby giraffe being born, to which I then have to try and pick up this 6 foot slippery baby in my arms. Holy shit can i have the BB dream instead please?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

Christ lad. Now there's a mental image I don't need haha. You know giraffes are stillborn. The drop to the floor humps starts their ticker or so I heard. Could be bollocks. I'll check snopes.com haha


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2015)

It was just before we got our babysitter sorted for the big day. We have no family here so we were kind of wondering what we were going to do with Yin no1 when it came to it. We were kind of hoping for a, Monday around 10 ish thanks v much. The wee man is in day care all day. I reckon we could be home to pick him up before 5.30. Maybe even time for a celebratory bifter lmfao.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank god it's a jongetje and not a giraffe 

Here he is at 33 weeks. We had tonget a growth scan as the midwife thought he was on the small side. Cracking beak he's got on him lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2015)

Just noticed. He's blowing smoke rings...


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2015)

DST said:


> Just noticed. He's blowing smoke rings...


The excitement! I remember clearly... No more for us though. Im too old and two is enough even if they are 10yrs apart... LOL Love kids tbh. they are super fun. But I cant imagine having a whole tribe of them all mine.. TROUBLE! LOL!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 4, 2015)

I remember when my missus done the test and it came up pregnant it was the most effective laxative I've ever had. I literally emptied the full contents of my bowels/intestines. The shocking realisation that nothing would ever be the same again. We did it on purpose too. First try as well. Luke Skywalker and the Death Star esqe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

I dread the day.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 4, 2015)

It got worse from that moment on. The missus was a fecking nightmare and the bundle of joy I ordered turned out to be a bundle of red screaming anger that cannot be placated. But there is a lot of pleasure too. Like their first swear word is hilarious. FFS was hers.
Anyone who says they wouldn't change a thing is a liar Imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

selling it to me lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2015)

Damn i got lucky as fuck and had easy babys. Both slept through the night from the start was great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

don't get me wrong I have nothing against bambino's I just prefer being able to give them back and not deal with their poop, sick, piss, teething, tantrums, I could go all day here...

and yeah I get the its the greatest feeling in the world. You cant understand til you have one. Well, I know plenty of them and so far I ain't convinced.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

I think I am with Dr. we got real lucky with Yin1, slept through the night, ate well, pretty chilled little dude really. When they hit 2 it's a whole different story, Ik ben twee en Ik zeg NEE!!!
Don, there is no convincing someone, you only know its right when it happens. Most guys (including me) could go without them and not feel like they missed anything in life. For women I think that feeling is built in, for me, it only surfaces after you have, as Oscar put it, emptied your intestines out!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

my gf is already cradling the flipping cat like it's a bairn until she starts hocking up a lung as she's that allergic to it. 

I think you only know it's right once it has happened, is the correct way to say it. Once you've up and got a girl pregnant and she tells you, then your worlds upside down. Been there, done that, got rid. Best decision I ever made, girl was a fucktard and we were only 18. 15 years later i NEVER think what it would have been like. 

I'm happy for anyone else that wants one or has one/them etc but I really couldn't care less for them.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

You were 18 lad ffs. I would of gone down the same root. Different when you are 40+. Not everyone has kids but if you are with a girl who wants them and you don't, then as the song says, "there may be trouble ahead" lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd have made the same choice at 30 bru. It comes with the mental issues of being an only child from a single parent upbringing. I'm hard wired man. 

and yeah I hear you on trouble ahead.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

Aye, at 30 I was also still totally NOT UP FOR IT. Probably why my ex fucked off and had a kid 3 weeks after she left me, lmfao. Poor twat she met never knew what hit him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

oh man that's pretty fucked up. Lad I know at work got the first ever girl he went with up the duff. she already had two bairns too. 

Never know whats round the corner eh


----------



## rasclot (Nov 5, 2015)

Mate my 2 are good kids but life just ain't the same anymore I used to be a free spirit now live for kids it's hard but il b a free spirit again when they move out lol on another note I've been making canna toffee butter fudge had to freeze it to cut it coz wouldn't go off (first attempt) they are coated in cadburys fudge hot chocolate coz that's all there was! Bloody tasty as fuck gonna hit the gym n try 1 after


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

Good work Rasc, you going to cut it into squares or be brave and just take a bite?


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2015)

Having kids is a trip


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2015)

mr west said:


> Having kids is a trip


Both test your grasp on your sanity


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 5, 2015)

I was way more sane tripping balls... Lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 5, 2015)

Seriously... Never thought I would be married OR have kids. I dicked off long enough alone that I'm having a blast though. Lol. I love my 2yo. Sometimes my 12yo is more challenging. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2015)

Yea i never would have thought i would have two kids when i was younger but i love it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2015)

Me too. I thought I was way too selfish to have a sprog. But it's quite fun/challenging. I've taught her my love of farts which my missus isn't very pleased about. Asking her granny "to pull my finger" is apparently frowned upon. 

My favourite part of the plant to smoke. It takes a little effort to pick all the pre flowers off the stems but I think it's worth it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2015)

just preflowers all you keep yasen?!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just preflowers all you keep yasen?!


That's not all I keep. I just pick some off when I'm binning the sticks. They are not really owt special, I just like em lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2015)

like midget iced gems lol.

well i'm a bit gutted, went into the cupboard to find the biggest plemon had got top heavy and fallen over, i was my pick of the litter too #7 and it and one of the others has thrown a few naners. 

and speaking of litter the bastard cat did a broon mr whippy in his litter tray and then only went and dragged his bed blanket into the fucking shit.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like midget iced gems lol.
> 
> well i'm a bit gutted, went into the cupboard to find the biggest plemon had got top heavy and fallen over, i was my pick of the litter too #7 and it and one of the others has thrown a few naners.
> 
> and speaking of litter the bastard cat did a broon mr whippy in his litter tray and then only went and dragged his bed blanket into the fucking shit.


lol how deep is the litter in the tray? some cats do stuff like that when the litter isnt deep enough etc so they try covering it up with something else lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2015)

now that you mention it we ran out so he only got a short measure. mind you, i put the lid on the shit box and he promptly did a stogie then flipped it out the box. he's not the brightest this one.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2015)

Bed blankets, litter boxes, sounds like 9ts becoming a permanent fixture....you'll be having kids next lol.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now that you mention it we ran out so he only got a short measure. mind you, i put the lid on the shit box and he promptly did a stogie then flipped it out the box. he's not the brightest this one.


yeah again they do that when there isnt what they deem enough litter in the tray, instead of even attempting to cover it they just lob it out to keep their shit area cleaner lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 6, 2015)

our cats kick off if too little litter in the tray whereas my g/f`s brothers cat is the opposite, anymore than an inch of litter in his tray n he throws it out the tray n all round kitchen lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2015)

cat's are dicks at times. 90% sound as a pound then bam when you least expect it. he's chewed the wires on your headphones to bits. little shit sat in front of me and did it afore i realised.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2015)

I've never had a cat. I Couldn't have one with my dog. Not for the reason you'd think though. He'd eat the cats turds. He eats his own when they are frozen in the winter. We call them poopcicles. Trouble is they defrost in his stomach and then he pukes them up in the front room. Cat turds are not seasonal, he'll eat those whenever they're available. If you catch him in the act it looks like he's got a cigar on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2015)

oh sweet jesus that's an image i don't need hahaaha


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2015)

T


Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh sweet jesus that's an image i don't need hahaaha


I could do without the whole affair lol
When I clear up the dog/cat shit/sick combo I nearly put my own street pizza on top of it ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2015)

lol again imagery i don't need. fucking cat scat


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's a nice image for you then Don, Ras got me thinking, I've got a 1/4 of bubble (160mu) spare so time for space cupcakes. Made them last night, scoffed one from the tray and had the best nights sleep for yonks. 7 hours straight, woke up feeling like I could sleep for another 7. 
Just scoffed another one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2015)

lekker bruski! a quarter of bubbble in half dozen cakes i'm surprised you woke up haha


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2015)

Up at the brouwerij lad. Feeling like I am floating along here. Cakes are wicked. Wife said it was dangerous that I was setting a precedent by taking a space cake and sleeping well....your poor body will be getting it 24 hours a day...mwahahahha...GOOD.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2015)

Im loving all the turd talk lol. Its my main job at the cattery, picking utrds out of litter trays. Be thankful the cats not loose too. I smell curry, yummy. Must be getting close to dinner time which means its close to bath time for the kids and then its my time lol. Time to crack a brewski bit of Jamaican liquidation and a casey biff>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a cat that stands on the rim of the litter box and his business lands in the litter......he learned this from having a dirty litter box.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2015)

theres a gaget you can buy that sits on your toilet with litter in it it trains the cat to use the loo, my cats just laughed at it lmao.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like midget iced gems lol.
> 
> well i'm a bit gutted, went into the cupboard to find the biggest plemon had got top heavy and fallen over, i was my pick of the litter too #7 and it and one of the others has thrown a few naners.
> 
> and speaking of litter the bastard cat did a broon mr whippy in his litter tray and then only went and dragged his bed blanket into the fucking shit.


That is why my shit shits outside. I dont do fucking litter boxes. You should have seen us getting him used to crapping on a lesh on the way out west.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2015)

not all women want kids... I sure as fuck never did and don't regret it at all.
Just had a hysterectomy yesterday. wish I did it 20 years ago.
My husband never wanted kids either. SO he got a vasectomy25 YEARS AGO with no regrets.
That was an easy 15 min procedure. You should seriously concider getting a Vasectomy DGT.
Your balls will be a little sore for a few day, but that's all. Then you never have to worry about it again.
The world is totally overpopulated , why feed the planet with more people that are just adding to its problems. and Why give you your freedom and take on such tremendous financial ball and chain . And then what if they grow up to hate your guts. Seen that happen many times.
What amazes and discust me are these poor dumb uneducated people who breed 3 or more kids. There is no way they can afford that many, so they let the government pay for them, stay on welfare and make hard working tax payers like myself pay for their fuckin brats.
One of the first questions I would always ask my boyfriends was.. DO you want kids.
If they said YES. the relationship would be terminated.lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2015)

I dislike kids. I like my one but i just wish other people's kids would shut up. I also don't like some parents that insist on showing you how wonderful and talented their kid is. I like mine because I've trained her to do funny stuff that is only really funny to me.
I don't wish harm on other people's kids I just wish they'd fuck off and leave me alone lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2015)

Ha ha, you sound like George Carlin. Your funny Oscaroscar. THis skit he does is hysterical. I already got some stitches so cant put me in stiches but try not to bust them open laughing at this video . The dude was a fuckin genius. One of the funniest men that ever lived.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

My vasectomy was so badly botched that it gave me testicular cancer. Life has been a shit show ever since.


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My vasectomy was so badly botched that it gave me testicular cancer. Life has been a shit show ever since.


Now there's a reason to keep the spuds loaded. Sorry to hear that Mo. Did u get a shed load of compensation?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2015)

MOHICAN!!!! what? are yu serious? that is fucked up. I Never heard of that before. u joke? no funny very sad


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2015)

I love kids. I love my own and others. It's the nicest part of human evolution. Such innocence. Each to their own though. I never thought I'd feel this way either. 
And too fukkin right. The world is over populated with douce bags creating more douche bags.


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> One of the first questions I would always ask my boyfriends was.. DO you want kids.
> If they said YES. the relationship would be terminated.lol


I always found my new girlfriends were too busy going....OMFG again again!! to ask such questions. lmfao.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2015)

If you could get a woman pregnant via the face/eyes/hair I would probably have quite a few kids. 
Sorry. I have utterly lowered the tone


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My vasectomy was so badly botched that it gave me testicular cancer. Life has been a shit show ever since.


It didn't feel right to click "like". 
I hope things are getting better or are better these days. Oscar


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2015)

DST said:


> I always found my new girlfriends were too busy going....OMFG again again!! to ask such questions. lmfao.


very funny DST.
One time I had a boyfiend I met while we were both in Art school. he would donate his sperm like 2 - 3 times a week to a sperm back in down town Philly.
he would make $35 dollars each donation. helped him pay for his art supplies.lol


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2015)

Strange to think something that has such costly consequences has a reasonably low figure to it....Yet. Let's face it. It doesn't take a genius to make it. And also. As a student who has little regard for consequences.... 35$ is actually not bad for a wank.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks all! It was done in a tiny Dr.s office - like a small dark closet. There were tiny bits hanging out of the stitches afterwards and for two months it felt like I was getting kicked in the balls every time I took a shower and the water hit me.

Went to a urologist and got the bad news. Now I am like Hitler.

No compensation. No doctor wants to (or can) testify against another.

Worst part was that Mrs Mo had to get a hysterectomy two years later! I didn't even need it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks all! It was done in a tiny Dr.s office - like a small dark closet. There were tiny bits hanging out of the stitches afterwards and for two months it felt like I was getting kicked in the balls every time I took a shower and the water hit me.
> 
> Went to a urologist and got the bad news. Now I am like Hitler.
> 
> ...


That sounds terrible Mo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2015)

my god why does my thread always end in horror stories. Damn Mo I'm sorry to hear they fucked up your snip man id have been back to fuck the docs danglies up soon as I was healed.

speedy recovery amber! Stay lit and as pain free as poss.

as for asking at the start of the relationship, my girl told me she was preggers at about 6 months to gauge my reaction. The look of oh fuck and horror put me right off knocking boots. She thought it funny and I nearly kicked her out of bed when she said it was a 'joke'.


well off to do a banana check, (on the plants!!) gave em a good spray of DM reverse but that's supposed to be used before going into and on the turn of flower so we'll see. Gonna try and scalpel them out and minimise any pips. So fucking annoyed they looked great til 4.5 weeks heading for tea fat colas.

least Newcastle are out the relegation zone, just...


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2015)

Weird how solid the plemon clone is as well. Is it just a couple showing Nanners mate?

Sheesh Mo. That ain't good at all. I had a scare a while back but it was just a cist.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2015)

yeah two of the three, too biggest ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2015)

other one smells just like plemon.

put two packs of psycho killer x livers down and a couple of selfed from my tall purple cherry cheese livers. And am clearing the loft today!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Weird how solid the plemon clone is as well. Is it just a couple showing Nanners mate?
> 
> Sheesh Mo. That ain't good at all. I had a scare a while back but it was just a cist.


I've had banana in all but 1 of my sfv og from cali connection and my lemon garlic is throwing out sum pips didn't see no bananas on her mind I was in there with mango tango pollen a few weeks back that might of blown around fuck knows! 
Need sum addresses for sour d cut got some ready so pm me 
Got the new Sony z5 23 megapixel camera phone so should see some decent pics if I can work it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2015)

you still got my email rasc?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

The Dr that fixed me up asked if I wanted a silicone ball. Mrs Mo told him she wanted him to use a golf ball! 

Two days after I had my surgery, the biggest earthquake in my lifetime hit at 4:30 in the morning. I jumped out of bed and grabbed the yins and dashed out the front door. It shook for another 5 seconds. We watched as every electrical transformer on the telephone poles blew up one by one with the most alien sounding hum and then blue bubble of ionized air. It was the Northridge Quake of 1994. I ripped a few stitches that morning.

Made some hash from the Rebar clone in the screenroom:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 8, 2015)

Woot!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 8, 2015)

U the man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2015)

sweet Jesus Mo that sounds horrendous man. A prosthetic ball would be totally weird id have done the same.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2015)

When we were in our early twenties we said one of our mates had three balls. He was beating curious crumpet off with shitty sticks lol it did him a right favour coz he was no George Clooney. If I'd known that would happen I would've said I had three


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2015)

dGT you have the solid Valve and I have the easy Valve.
That's where all my confusion was.
My easy Valve cant be taken apart. Your Solid valve can. Im kinda screwed with the EZ valve because of that. most inexpensive to purchase new ones through Storz and Bickle for 50 bucks a box of 6 new ones. Where is your greenhouse going to be?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> When we were in our early twenties we said one of our mates had three balls. He was beating curious crumpet off with shitty sticks lol it did him a right favour coz he was no George Clooney. If I'd known that would happen I would've said I had three


odd enough I have a mate that was born with only one. not as uncommon as you think apparently!? Who'd have thunk.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dGT you have the solid Valve and I have the easy Valve.
> That's where all my confusion was.
> My easy Valve cant be taken apart. Your Solid valve can. Im kinda screwed with the EZ valve because of that. most inexpensive to purchase new ones through Storz and Bickle for 50 bucks a box of 6 new ones. Where is your greenhouse going to be?
> View attachment 3538718


how long do you get out of a valve?! seems like a total cop out way to charge you more. If I'm not wrong you might be able to switch it over to hard valve no? Their blurb is so off too, its quite a bit of work maintaining your hard valve. is it hell, you take it apart and soak it in alcohol then wipe it like you'd do a bong.

it's german engineered ffs how hard could it be.

Sorry you struggled trying to fix a new bag, i bet there's a work around.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

got some boards down and measured up plenty room for the loft tent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

Exo creche and two plemon


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks chocka in there. How long to go?
Your loft is perfect for at least four lights. So much usable space. Is that an external wall that you are venting through? I hope it is anyway lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

thats the chimney breast aye! and that's the smaller end of the house the other side's bigger.

First go will be a single 600 second I'll upgrade to a digi 1000w maybe a fancy gavita who knows.

5 weeks tomorrow


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2015)

It's screaming six six's. In the words of Nike "just do it". 12 inch out 10 inch in. Just don't let her up there lol
You'll be buying a new gaff in a year


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2015)

Five weeks. They look like yielders


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

stop giving me ideas haha

Yeah they're going to be fat colas by time they finish, though there may be a few pips in. I'm going to check them over evry other day for banana's and tweezer them out.

I was contemplating putting a tent in on it's side and doing SOG with the Plemon. but I want to crack these PK x L put 20 down saturday and in 3.5 L pots probably fit about 40 in 1.5 m2 on it's side see if I can get this pheno of the psycho killer Livers found and then do a run of it.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> It's screaming six six's. In the words of Nike "just do it". 12 inch out 10 inch in. Just don't let her up there lol
> You'll be buying a new gaff in a year


Or at least 2!!! Go on, you know you want to, slightly longer veg, less plants, bigger yield. Everyone is happy.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2015)

40 plants in a 1.2, might as well run 6 lights lad.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

you lot leave me alone haha I'm not goign crazy on the lights just yet.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2015)

Booooooo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

DST said:


> 40 plants in a 1.2, might as well run 6 lights lad.....


1.5 square I just want dwarfs they'll get maybe a week or two veg. winner I'll reveg probably


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Booooooo!


2 6's won't fit in a 1.5 square tent unless on it's side i reckon. leaves me no room for tall plants. besides I don;t need mahoosive consumption lad


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Or at least 2!!! Go on, you know you want to, slightly longer veg, less plants, bigger yield. Everyone is happy.


You know it homes lol
Go on Don. Veg em under the sixes and watch the fuckers go in the first two and a half weeks of flower. 
You can easy get 1 gpw with Cheese. 
I never bothered working it out before you mentioned it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2 6's won't fit in a 1.5 square tent unless on it's side i reckon. leaves me no room for tall plants. besides I don;t need mahoosive consumption lad


You want 3 1.2X2.4 roof cubes. Stop playing at it and get on with it. 
Peer pressure at its finest lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

hahaah fook off you lot. I'll start with a single and upgrade it when I can be arsed lol


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2015)

Come on Sambo ..just say YES lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

hahah now now. It's got to be set up right so i'm taking my time.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2015)

look into led's. I'm well satisfied with the ones I have for veg and I'm checking out some cree's for bloom. I believe Phillips has some good units, too.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

as yet I'm still unsold on LED's tbh. And its outlay I cant afford just now too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2015)

yeah I was thinkin the same thing Don. Next time order the solid valve and it will save me $$ in the long run.
that is great news you get the loft to grow in.
Are you going to keep a rain barrel up there so that you don't need to go up and down the ladder so many times to water?
You did a really sweet job with the ducting knocking out those bricks. Gonna be a real stealth grow room up there! I hope you don't hit your head on the ceiling.
When we lived in Tucson Arizona we rented a house nade of clay that had some bizarre ceiling hieghts and short doorway clearance. It was exactly 5 feet 9 inches which made perfect clearance for my height but mr. trichome being over 6 feet tall constantly hit is head over and over going in and out of the rooms. It was so sad. I hope you don't hurt your head too often.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

yeah I banged my noggin a couple of times but not hard. I'm going to screw a.big eye bolt.into the beam about the hatch and attach a rope and bucket big enough to put a 5L water bottle in it and hoist it up. I doubt a water butt would go through the hatch.

I could ask my pal to put a water feed up there but id worry about leaks.

I confess I didn't chase the bricks out or hook the ducting up lol. Its a long way off being finished but by Xmas I hope to have the tent up and the babies rocking.

5"9 doorways. That's hobbit housing! I bet the novelty wore off for me.trich pretty quick...


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2015)

Get a hard hat to protect your bonce. And while you're spending money on hats you may as spend a bit more on say six six's lol
I'll shut up now.
P.s maybe put a fan in there. It'll strengthen the stems up.
I will shut up now


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 9, 2015)

how about just 2 1k lights don? lots of space up there. Seems such a waste to not make use of it all. The missus will understand. 

Personally I would put a water feed and a basin up there to work in or it will be a right pain in the arse for you long term. Whats a few K in lighting anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

the free tent I have is 1.5. I'll see what temps are like over winter. There's no chance I could run twin 6's in summer here. Walk before crawl n all that. Doubling up the light I'd need to up my fan size that I've just bought.

I need some coin in guys before I start blowing more.

pmsl need a fan?! I've not bothered so far lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2015)

Two six's in a 1.5 is way too much without an in fan. Two sixes in a 1.2 X 2.4 is perfect. Those roof cubes are really sturdy too


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 9, 2015)

looks like he could fit an 8'x8' like I have. LOL at least a 4x8. LED would rock up in that attic.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3538749 View attachment 3538750 View attachment 3538751 View attachment 3538752
> Exo creche and two plemonView attachment 3538754 View attachment 3538755 View attachment 3538756 View attachment 3538757


Looking great dgt! Papapayne emptied his grow room we just built and brought them to my ghouse till his inspection is finished and he got pollinated prerry good on some. He had some flo go full blown herm with clusters of both sex flowers everywhere. We really got some shit plants form the beans we got from dj's son.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 9, 2015)

Cuts are being sent tomorrow morning flying overnight should be with u by 1pm we'd


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 9, 2015)

I treated myself to a mother/cutting/veg tent. 
It's a bud box and it's pretty well built with sturdy zips.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great dgt! Papapayne emptied his grow room we just built and brought them to my ghouse till his inspection is finished and he got pollinated prerry good on some. He had some flo go full blown herm with clusters of both sex flowers everywhere. We really got some shit plants form the beans we got from dj's son.


How bad did the cb x bsb x wr #1 get pollinated? I am planning on that one being head stash. I am really curious as to how the smoke will be on her, the previous pheno that looked identical as the pheno I kept a few years ago was potent as fuck. So have high hopes that its same pheno.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

papapayne said:


> How bad did the cb x bsb x wr #1 get pollinated? I am planning on that one being head stash. I am really curious as to how the smoke will be on her, the previous pheno that looked identical as the pheno I kept a few years ago was potent as fuck. So have high hopes that its same pheno.


Hard to say but looks like it got seed pretty good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great dgt! Papapayne emptied his grow room we just built and brought them to my ghouse till his inspection is finished and he got pollinated prerry good on some. He had some flo go full blown herm with clusters of both sex flowers everywhere. We really got some shit plants form the beans we got from dj's son.


I'm confused so you were trying to pollinate them or was it an accident or you going to try a few and risk the caitlyn/bruce shit? Who's DJ? As in short. I'm confused its not 7am yet lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Cuts are being sent tomorrow morning flying overnight should be with u by 1pm we'd


nice one lad ill have myself a half day! Belter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3539144
> I treated myself to a mother/cutting/veg tent.
> It's a bud box and it's pretty well built with sturdy zips.


i like bud box as a brand good sturdy tents heavy duty zip. I could put that in my loft easy but to keep ut watm in winter id have to run light 24/7


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

well I'm off to check for bananas, yawn......


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i like bud box as a brand good sturdy tents heavy duty zip. I could put that in my loft easy but to keep ut watm in winter id have to run light 24/7


I'll just put a heater on a thermostat in there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm confused so you were trying to pollinate them or was it an accident or you going to try a few and risk the caitlyn/bruce shit? Who's DJ? As in short. I'm confused its not 7am yet lol.


Yea dj short and no he was not he had a herm like you had and are watching for on the plemon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

fair play Oscar mate, I've a nice cupboard now, downstairs lol. Lock on door and silent in the room.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea dj short and no he was not he had a herm like you had and are watching for on the plemon


ahhh I see. I've been gutted about it since I saw one. 5 weeks in ffs. Long way to keep checking.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 10, 2015)

Cuts on route lads only had 1 plemon so sent 2 sour d each


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fair play Oscar mate, I've a nice cupboard now, downstairs lol. Lock on door and silent in the room.


You seem to be filling all the nooks and crannies with plants. Nice job


----------



## rasclot (Nov 10, 2015)

Did u want a cut oscar mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> You seem to be filling all the nooks and crannies with plants. Nice job


getting there lad, be nice to use one room but needs must haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Cuts on route lads only had 1 plemon so sent 2 sour d each


nice one rasc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Cuts on route lads only had 1 plemon so sent 2 sour d each





Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one rasc!


This is the ECSD clone i just got and look forward to working with. This cut has breed some fire over the years like Dst's dog


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

found polyploid starting in the plemon

this is the winner of the the 12 plemon I started with...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the ECSD clone i just got and look forward to working with. This cut has breed some fire over the years like Dst's dogView attachment 3539802


reminds me I need some plugs!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Did u want a cut oscar mate?


Cheers Ras mate. But not just yet. I just pulled the trigger on my next run and took some cuts for the one after. 
NFT leaves no space for variety. I can't even fit a sneaky pot in there.


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2015)

What was it you said about the plemon I grew outdoor..."gonna be a bitch to trim" I think it was lol. It wasn't actually that bad, but for indoor that polyploid looks like a right hairy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2015)

aye its gonna be fun eh lol.

rasc lad fairy landed safely.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2015)

mates got my psycho coming Friday, and I think a fairy is up the post office from NL too. Best get this tent shit sorted this weekend haha.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Cuts are being sent tomorrow morning flying overnight should be with u by 1pm we'd


got two cuts dude. they both the same? and sd?


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2015)

ok so i cought up on the thread now and stopped panicing lol. gonna go have some rom chron now lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey I got a couple q's about the deep blues I got here. Should I just ask here?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2015)

westy's your man Jiggy


----------



## rasclot (Nov 11, 2015)

mr west said:


> got two cuts dude. they both the same? and sd?


Both sour d mate il send u a cut if plemon soon as I take sum


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice one rasc, you r a super trooper, ive potted em on and hoping they liven up by tonight .


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice bit of space that loft Don.

The lads are right.

I wanna see you rocking 4 x 1000w vert bare bulbs with monsters in 30L pots across the struts within a year!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 11, 2015)

A year?!? Five weeks more like. Come on Don we can see the floor and you know that means you're doing it wrong. Fill the fucker up already lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Ha Ha.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2 6's won't fit in a 1.5 square tent unless on it's side i reckon



Yeah they do, I did the Smelly Fingerez and my Dog's like that.

2 side by side cooltubes and a couple of Y fittings.

And I've done the same thing in the loft with that monster '2 toke' that time, that's a toblerone shaped tent too, it's smaller.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2015)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Nice bit of space that loft Don.
> 
> The lads are right.
> 
> I wanna see you rocking 4 x 1000w vert bare bulbs with monsters in 30L pots across the struts within a year!





oscaroscar said:


> A year?!? Five weeks more like. Come on Don we can see the floor and you know that means you're doing it wrong. Fill the fucker up already lol


Hell why not try to beat me. We will have our 6k-8k up in about two weeks you got this don


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 11, 2015)

That'll be some ally angle needed for the joists then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2015)

look you lot, I'll put what I'm going to up there for now and not be goaded into a big setup until I'm comfortable.

I live in my lasses uncle's house and at the moment he's in and out to fuss over the fucking cat. If he didn't have a door key and it was in my name it'd be different but it ain't so leave it out ffs will yas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2015)

not to mention he keeps banging on about getting someone to come and do the pointing round the chimney stack cos its crumbling. Some builder sticking his head in there isn't going to be a good idea with 12 *600 w kicking out. Or should I be going bigger and putting another floor on top?!


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2015)

If I were doing something that big, it wouldn't be in the house I was living in. You'd be better renting a seperate gaff, the rent would be minimal compared to yield.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2015)

I thought it was going to be 12 *1000 w digitals.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2015)

that has alsorts of complications to take into account. I live in a built up area, I'd have to live in the other property at least some of the week and that'd look odd to the gf's family not to mention the scrotes round my way would twig straight off and i'd be taxed and out of pocket grands, which as you can imagine with this years move and renovation i haven't got. in house is actually the safest way D, then they've got me to deal with if they do want to tax it. 

Spain is meant to be doing the heavy lifting bru. i just want a bit percy and enough for flaming a holiday. oh no wait I was supposed to be getting engaged fucking years ago til every man and his fucking dog started telling me how to live my life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I thought it was going to be 12 *1000 w digitals.


even you should know that 600's give more lumens for the leccy Jig. or you'd have 12 x 1K's


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> even you should know that 600's give more lumens for the leccy Jig. or you'd have 12 x 1K's


Even the Double Ended thingys? That's what I meant anyways 12 Gavitas. You can tell the guy who comes to fix the chimney it's a place for your girl to work on her tan.

I'm sure you've already told the story on the cat, but it has me curious. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2015)

12 gavitas probably better i dunno, the science is a bit much for me at the moment, http://www.gavita-holland.com/index.php/item/lumens-are-for-humans.html.

I'm teething. there's a bit the size of a small island coming out my gum sideways. the cat's just thrown up more than I though his body could hold.

The cat.... (We got from my gf's uncle next door, his cat didn't get on with it ( and has fucking feline AIDS) honestly he thinks he's Dr Dolittle her uncle).

He's someone's indoor, he's nuetered not chipped. was sat out in the the rain doesn't seem to have any outdoor knowledge so we think he's got lost or whatever. vet says he's the claws and coat of an indoor cat. I put his pic on signs round the estate and on the local papers lost n found, my gf the local facebook. no one's come for him. now he keeps looking at the door like he wants out & he dived past my lass the other day in rush hour, we live on a main road so we've been keeping him in thinking it for the best but i'm not so sure now he's wanting out. I think he's been stray/lost for a few weeks found a good spot here, got himself fed and warmed up and now wants to go again. My GF is super allergic to him just for shits n giggles. and my clean clothes out the washer have hair on them.

I think he needs re-homing to somewhere not as built up.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that has alsorts of complications to take into account. I live in a built up area, I'd have to live in the other property at least some of the week and that'd look odd to the gf's family not to mention the scrotes round my way would twig straight off and i'd be taxed and out of pocket grands, which as you can imagine with this years move and renovation i haven't got. in house is actually the safest way D, then they've got me to deal with if they do want to tax it.
> 
> Spain is meant to be doing the heavy lifting bru. i just want a bit percy and enough for flaming a holiday. oh no wait I was supposed to be getting engaged fucking years ago til every man and his fucking dog started telling me how to live my life.


You don't tell scrotes what you are doing and tell the people who live there that you work nightshift. Then you shift the gear in another town and live at home as normal. And getting a place away from where you live is obviously a good idea. Not saying you should do it at all. Just saying that if I was doing it that would be that way. They come through your door here and you have a set up like that you loose your gaff for a period of time. Lots of peeps in NL fighting courts to get their houses back.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 12, 2015)

DST said:


> You don't tell scrotes what you are doing and tell the people who live there that you work nightshift. Then you shift the gear in another town and live at home as normal. And getting a place away from where you live is obviously a good idea. Not saying you should do it at all. Just saying that if I was doing it that would be that way. They come through your door here and you have a set up like that you loose your gaff for a period of time. Lots of peeps in NL fighting courts to get their houses back.


I thought you could do pretty much what you wanted in Holland. 
Isn't that the case?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2015)

DST said:


> You don't tell scrotes what you are doing and tell the people who live there that you work nightshift. Then you shift the gear in another town and live at home as normal. And getting a place away from where you live is obviously a good idea. Not saying you should do it at all. Just saying that if I was doing it that would be that way. They come through your door here and you have a set up like that you loose your gaff for a period of time. Lots of peeps in NL fighting courts to get their houses back.


mate everyone's at it here, scrotes will put a door through faster than the 5-0 if they think you got anything worth taking. You need a sitter in the house. But its all moot bru. I'm setting up the loft with my 600 in the 1.5 I don't need to be on radar with a house full. My birds career is worth more than any amount of weed to me.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Nov 13, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> look you lot, I'll put what I'm going to up there for now and not be goaded into a big setup until I'm comfortable.
> 
> I live in my lasses uncle's house and at the moment he's in and out to fuss over the fucking cat. If he didn't have a door key and it was in my name it'd be different but it ain't so leave it out ffs will yas.



Lol, chill mate.

Pulling yer pisser.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I thought you could do pretty much what you wanted in Holland.
> Isn't that the case?


Nope, them times have gone Oscar. The only way to get round things is keep it under 5 plants. If neighbours complain the police can still come and take your grow though even with 1 or 4 plants. Coffeeshops have it tight as well. They are allowed 500grams on site, no more. Not a lot when you think some places will have 10 plus strains. So they are constantly filling up, which means they have runners, runners also get busted. The shop owner take a big risk carrying anything, as if they are found then they loose their license. IF you are a runner and have been caught/busted, then you can no longer work in the coffeeshops. Then the police are also busting coffeeshop stashes. A place in Den Haag was busted with 120k recently. Court was trying to do them with trafficking. The coffeeshop aruged they had to buy in quantities of particular strains as they only came available once a year and they need to have stock for the whole year. The courts bought that so the trafficking was dropped. It's generally just a clusterfuk to be honest. Why they don't legalise the back door part of the business is crazy. Again, gutless politics waiting for other countries to do their things. As the US moves forward, NL moves backwards in the MJ industry.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2015)

nice buds. should be a killer smoke that pleamon mate. really produced some nice fat buds. totally agree with you about the grow op man. totally not worth the risk. as long as u got some nice smoke for yourself that's all that matters and it looks like your doing a fine job at that.peace broski and have a nice weekend.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Nope, them times have gone Oscar. The only way to get round things is keep it under 5 plants. If neighbours complain the police can still come and take your grow though even with 1 or 4 plants. Coffeeshops have it tight as well. They are allowed 500grams on site, no more. Not a lot when you think some places will have 10 plus strains. So they are constantly filling up, which means they have runners, runners also get busted. The shop owner take a big risk carrying anything, as if they are found then they loose their license. IF you are a runner and have been caught/busted, then you can no longer work in the coffeeshops. Then the police are also busting coffeeshop stashes. A place in Den Haag was busted with 120k recently. Court was trying to do them with trafficking. The coffeeshop aruged they had to buy in quantities of particular strains as they only came available once a year and they need to have stock for the whole year. The courts bought that so the trafficking was dropped. It's generally just a clusterfuk to be honest. Why they don't legalise the back door part of the business is crazy. Again, gutless politics waiting for other countries to do their things. As the US moves forward, NL moves backwards in the MJ industry.


So much for the liberal Dutch then. So you're basically better off growing in the uk if you grow more than five then? Is that five flowering or five total or don't they recognise the difference?
 
My base nutrients have gone up nearly ten roubles and the only difference I can see is the sticker ffs


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2015)

Stickers always cost a fortune in the mj business.
5 total. But the police are really looking for large commercial ops.
I had 3 in my flower room last time. But by the time you count clones veggers etc then I am over 5.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 13, 2015)

Most I have is 12. Six in flower and six ready to take their place but for the majority of the time its seven. At six weeks in flower I'll take cuts from the one on veg then bin it. Two weeks to root and two weeks to fill out the four inch blocks that takes me to ten weeks of flower and then slam the cuts on the tray and away I go again. 1.5-2 weeks veg. The turnaround time on livers and cheese is roughly the same. Livers is a week shorter on flower but a week longer on veg. I think I prefer cheese now though because you don't have the paranoia in the last two weeks because of the smell lol


----------



## papapayne (Nov 13, 2015)

One has 5.9kg one has 5.4kg?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> One has 5.9kg one has 5.4kg?


Well spotted. I never noticed that. They never run out at exactly the same time even though I open them at the same time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2015)

so much chill


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2015)

You really hate that cat don't you!?


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like it's getting pampered to me, onto a good thing there.


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2015)

all the best weed has cat hair in it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 14, 2015)

Looking real good those Don. How do they smell?
I got a nice package in the post today. I can see a messy Christmas do at work coming lol they look really well made and smell like quality as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2015)

yeah he's a lovely cat like. Called him scampo.

Oscar they smell a mix of lemon and earthy Kush enjoy the dancers man


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 14, 2015)

Is that a can o Stella tucked in next to the cat?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2015)

breakfast of champions. I was up late.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2015)

What are those?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2015)

dutch pills. good strength.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2015)

Turns you Dutch?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2015)

not quite. sposed to be around 180-210 mg of mdma


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2015)

Got it! E?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2015)

bingo


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm real jealous of the drugs folks get these days. Looks like a lot of fun. I done e many times, i would guess a quarter of the times I actually got mdma. Mostly just dxm, meth, ephedrine, etc, whatever cheap shit they could dig up.

Cute cat mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2015)

Jig lad it's a real pandora's box the dark web. 

yeah the cat's great, really affectionate, it's quite therapeutic


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 15, 2015)

Those pills were really tempting me last night. I managed to resist though. I had no ball to go to lol 
Common sense won the battle. Sitting in my house off my nut with my missus sober wouldn't have been fun, though I probably would've loved it at the time lol these days I have to have the next day completely free to recover because I'm not as young as I was lol I need weed, booze and Valium and to be left the fuck alone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2015)

yeah I could do a with all of the above. Bacon and eggs too. Pint pot of sweet rosy lee.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2015)

I reckon 2 days recovery is what I would need at least. We just threw out a bag of e that where sitting in a box accessible on the floor. Ffs I remembered about them and binned them immediately.....instant heart palpatations thinking of the Yin finding them and thinking they are shweeties. They where red hearts from years ago.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2015)

fuckin funny DST.
Such a cute picture of the cat. It really looks like a most awesome cat. I had a cat I loved very much once. Dusty was her name. Grey and white stripes. She tolerated my demands prettywell. but not Benjy, the orange and white striped cat. he would never keep on the dresses and bonnets or stay in the carriage for me. It looks like you scored a winner with that one DGT. congratulations!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2015)

yeah he's pretty awesome as far as cats go. Not sure I'll try any fancy dress tho I think I'll make him wear a black bow tie on Xmas day.

he's currently trying to figure a way to get at the pigeons on the roof.
 Mind trying to keep the place clean has got a whole lot harder lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2015)

DST said:


> I reckon 2 days recovery is what I would need at least. We just threw out a bag of e that where sitting in a box accessible on the floor. Ffs I remembered about them and binned them immediately.....instant heart palpatations thinking of the Yin finding them and thinking they are shweeties. They where red hearts from years ago.


aye I bet you were a bit uneasy lad. All my naughtyness stays in a spare fridge.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2015)

That picture is great. Just when you fall in love with it the owners will turn up.

Wanted to tell you pink has shown up in the plemon gals' stigmas. I've never had a plant that did that before, it's a trip.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2015)

I know man, it will wrench if anyone does come for him. 

pink stigmas eh, cool you'll have a snip of the cut soon. any pics?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2015)

Day 26


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2015)

interesting, not seen that in plemon before. Keep an eye out for bananas mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 15, 2015)

DST said:


> I reckon 2 days recovery is what I would need at least. We just threw out a bag of e that where sitting in a box accessible on the floor. Ffs I remembered about them and binned them immediately.....instant heart palpatations thinking of the Yin finding them and thinking they are shweeties. They where red hearts from years ago.


I've seen some pink ones in the shape of that hello kitty thing. I thought that was pretty irresponsible because they really looked like sweets.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2015)

yeah i saw those a while back, there were orange ones the shape of lego men.

so my bulbs flickering on and off intermittently, think my ballast may be donald. thankfully i've a spare to test it tomorrow. can't be chewed just now. wonder how long it's been doing that for  maybe the cause of my bananas.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 15, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Looking real good those Don. How do they smell?
> I got a nice package in the post today. I can see a messy Christmas do at work coming lol they look really well made and smell like quality as well.
> View attachment 3542740


Is that good old e???


----------



## rasclot (Nov 15, 2015)

I've always said I'd love to do pills again but also of crap going around its not worth the risk where can I get some oscaroscar mate??


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 15, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Is that good old e???


Yep. I can't wait to try them. It's been a few years since I did any. I think I'll just do half and leave it two hours to see how I get on.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 15, 2015)

@oscar, i know you have run alot of the livers, mind answering 2 questions for me on it please?

How many weeks flowering in soil do you know and also how long can she go before late flower nanners start appearing?


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 15, 2015)

rasclot said:


> I've always said I'd love to do pills again but also of crap going around its not worth the risk where can I get some oscaroscar mate??


I got mine off of someone we both know. He may read this and let you know. But I'm not sure of the quantities he gets and wether he was just doing me a favour and doesn't really send them on. They meant to be of the highest quality and look and smell to be too. Not sure how strong they are though so I'll take it easy with the first one. I'm not really match fit anymore lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 15, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> @oscar, i know you have run alot of the livers, mind answering 2 questions for me on it please?
> 
> How many weeks flowering in soil do you know and also how long can she go before late flower nanners start appearing?


I always did Livers in soil until I went on to NFT. For me it used to finish bang on nine weeks like clockwork. You can let it go longer but the yield won't really get any heavier. 
I've also let it go twelve weeks (I just didn't have time to chop) and I've never seen a nanner or had a seed in literally years of crop after crop with that plant. Hope that helps.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 16, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I always did Livers in soil until I went on to NFT. For me it used to finish bang on nine weeks like clockwork. You can let it go longer but the yield won't really get any heavier.
> I've also let it go twelve weeks (I just didn't have time to chop) and I've never seen a nanner or had a seed in literally years of crop after crop with that plant. Hope that helps.


It does indeed, cheers mate..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

sorry lad i do have a day job ya know!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry lad i do have a day job ya know!


Say what???


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Say what???


Sorry, he was replying to a post I made and deleted. It said something like check your email.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

sorry J lad, I was only kidding man. I barely have a day job 80% of the time the other 20% is a right ball ache.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

dentist had a good go at me to get the remaining tooth root out after my root canal filling was removed last month.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 17, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dentist had a good go at me to get the remaining tooth root out after my root canal filling was removed last month.
> View attachment 3544826


JESUS HAIRYBALLS CHRIST!!!
They left that in your jaw??
Does feel better now it's out?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

much better i think. I chewed on the other side lashed a load of codeine down my neck and had a can of scrumpy jack. the feelings coming just back now. i'm afraid to drink any more in case the blood clot comes out. that's a one time deal, if it comes out premature i'll get dry socket again which was worse than the toothache in the first place. if my blood thins too much it'll not be good.

the lass gave me the max 4 shots of lidocaine and I could still feel it. the nerve was still in the root. you can't see from that pic but turn the shard over and you can see the line through the tooth where it's blood supply was. I just told the dentist to carry on. she was saying if you can still feel it we'll have to get you to come back again. fuck that for a game of toy soldiers. 

the nurse was laughing her back off I said thank fuck for that when she popped it out. i laughed then blood went everywhere. fun times! not.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 17, 2015)

If you can't drink then smoke lol
You should have a bit of Cheese knocking about somewhere


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2015)

the aftercare advice said do neither so i've just done both. the clot seems to have held up ok so far. canny nice smoke that, definitely does change the taste you're right.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 17, 2015)

Fuckin he'll Don that tooth was a beast mate! Nthat only a part of it!!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 17, 2015)

Plemon I've had it alot pinkier than that but she's still tip smoke!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 17, 2015)

I was smoking on my way to the car after getting two wisdom teeth pulled. I already ain't had a smoke in 3 hours, like I'm gonna wait anymore!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Fuckin he'll Don that tooth was a beast mate! Nthat only a part of it!!


yeah it was a good chunk, side molar, apparently having long and hooked roots runs in the family! Good news eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Plemon I've had it alot pinkier than that but she's still tip smoke!View attachment 3545049


that's pretty much how most mine comes out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2015)

supchaka said:


> I was smoking on my way to the car after getting two wisdom teeth pulled. I already ain't had a smoke in 3 hours, like I'm gonna wait anymore!


hahah i got dry socket last time I ignored the advice so taking it easy this time. Pain killers should be.designed to last a nights sleep tho.

up at 3am for a load of codeine and now cream crackered for graft today.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

So did they miss that piece the first time or did they know they were going to have you back for more procedures?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2015)

yeah she told me she couldn't get it all out. I knew I was going back. this is the third bit of bone/tooth to come out. hopefully it's the last. my gums are not a pretty sight


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

Take it easy and lay on the couch with the cat!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2015)

done and done. haha ish, i got home and hit the volcano a touch hard and it fucked with me for a half hour, I've not really smoked decent in a while then i got some nice and it fucked with me. 

just trying to stay up as late as i can to take some more painkillers so i sleep through, hopefully anyway. 

I've got seeds with 8" tap roots about to go mouldy but no where to put them. like literally unless i put em under 24 grs in the cold garage and even then. I might have to move a couple of mothers into flower


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

Put them outside!

Is this Gin any good?



What is a good tonic?

Cheers and sweet dreams,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2015)

fentimans is good tonic man.

its single figure temps here atm Mo they be dead in minutes


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2015)

Cover them with a big glass jar. It is like a mini greenhouse. Just go out during the day and pop it open and blow some CO2 in the jar and put it back on. Better than chucking them 







Found the Fentimans - in a picture with Hendrick's!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2015)

appreciate the ideas Mo but for about a dozen reasons it aint possible lol told you fentimans was the shiznit bro, their whole range is awesome in fact. I really like their ginger beer and good rum, goes down awesome. mix it 50/50 and a squeeze lime juice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2015)

jesus i need to get a grip. funny it's not til you put pics up you think man i should be doing xyz.

2 seconds of trimming done haha, seedlings ignored for a week. A couple had gone mouldy.

only managed to save one or two of the cherry cheese livers, tall purple pheno. earthy kush taste very frosty. 

Think i might hit a cheese clone with some of the smelly cherry stud pollen play about with pink cheese.


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2015)

Take em in to work, lmfao.....PC stealth grow


----------



## theslipperbandit (Nov 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3542417 so much chill
> View attachment 3542420


You got no slipper game.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2015)

Look at all of that! You are doing just fine aren't you!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2015)

hahah teach me slipper guru


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 19, 2015)

That's some nice colour on the hanging stuff. Plemon? 
The veg area is getting busy. I would make a right balls up of that lot. I used to struggle with labelling two strains lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 19, 2015)

Talking of a balls up. I left the lid off of the prop ffs. They haven't shrivelled up so they should recover.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> That's some nice colour on the hanging stuff. Plemon?
> The veg area is getting busy. I would make a right balls up of that lot. I used to struggle with labelling two strains lol


aye its going to get pretty hectic but I been saying for ages i want my stable back and this is me doing that, it was an unfortunate accident that has delayed me getting the loft tent but hat should be this weekend or next week.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 20, 2015)

My mates got a loft tent going spare I think 1.2m2 
Here's my psychosis tree in a double oxy pot


----------



## papapayne (Nov 20, 2015)

nice man!!! she looks chronic! hows she smell?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 20, 2015)

Fruity cheese is all I can say mate don't know how hold she's been in tho looks like a week or so to go


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2015)

looks a good size man.! Enjoy, I love the cosis nicer than cheese imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2015)

i didn't know they did double oxys. that's why i got 8 separate autopots instead of 4 stuck together in 2's


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 21, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Talking of a balls up. I left the lid off of the prop ffs. They haven't shrivelled up so they should recover. View attachment 3546405


I've made another rookie mistake ffs. I plugged the heater and thermostat into an extension lead that runs into the veg tent but the lead hadn't been plugged in. 4 fucking degrees it's gone down to. If the cuts make it I'll be very surprised. I'll probably have to take some more but off of plants that are a week and a half in flower. What a cock up.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 24, 2015)

I've never really looked for the double serrations on cheese before but if you do look it's riddled with them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

lmao you've never looked. I look for it in every cheese cross I see/grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I've made another rookie mistake ffs. I plugged the heater and thermostat into an extension lead that runs into the veg tent but the lead hadn't been plugged in. 4 fucking degrees it's gone down to. If the cuts make it I'll be very surprised. I'll probably have to take some more but off of plants that are a week and a half in flower. What a cock up.


they grow like weeds mate always more


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 24, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I've made another rookie mistake ffs. I plugged the heater and thermostat into an extension lead that runs into the veg tent but the lead hadn't been plugged in. 4 fucking degrees it's gone down to. If the cuts make it I'll be very surprised. I'll probably have to take some more but off of plants that are a week and a half in flower. What a cock up.


lol we all have our moments mate, i did something similar the other week, put a shelf in my veg tent to make it twin level n put a prop full of cuts right above a CFL, they didnt even last a day lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 24, 2015)

I think at least one'll make it and that's all I need anyway. It just bugs me when I make avoidable mistakes from just not checking stuff works before I walk away from it. I've got a bit anal lately lol I want it all to run like clockwork. I want my next two runs queuing up ready to go after this one. Losing two weeks on five grows means you lose one whole cycle which would have me thoroughly peeved lol


----------



## supchaka (Nov 24, 2015)

Ive had some cloning oops myself. I have a temp controlled pad. Put clones on it, set it to 78, didn't put the temp probe in the dome... Shit was the Sahara desert by morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

Think the best I saw was maybe Mo I think it was used sticks of spaghetti


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 25, 2015)

Are they the most sorry looking cuts you've ever seen? They've been down to four degrees and been lying flat when I left the lid off of the prop. They were cut two weeks ago and not even a hint of a root on any of them ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2015)

Hmmm well there's still green to them but they've leached a lot out of the leaves. You might get lucky man.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 25, 2015)

You're right about the yellowing. I usually notice them getting paler on the lower leaves a couple of days before the roots show. But to my eye they look diseased or something. They've been through quite a lot of stress. I only need one anyway and there are seven so I should be okay. If worse comes to the worse I can always take a cut from the ones in flower. 
On the upside, the temps in the new veg tent are solid now 21 lights on and off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2015)

Id probably just remove that big yellow fan give them a mist and like you say you've got back ups so no biggie.

Think I'm going to chop rest of the early plemon this morning. Smoked some just cured last night and it was good. Smoking your own makes all the difference.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2015)

I smoked a bit of early plemon yesterday. Had a lovely flavor, even with no cure and drying it on the radiator.  I'm excited to try it proper like soon. How long do you guys usually let them run?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2015)

well the pips you have are the originals so it's anyone's guess, I've got one that's been about 7 weeks and one that looks like it'll go 10. the cut is 9 bang on. I'm off to have a volcano of it just now and then trim the lowers off the early one i left to mature a little longer. 

Have a great thanksgiving Jig


----------



## rasclot (Nov 26, 2015)

Dancers arrived safely mate here's sum pics of my garden
Psychosis cheese
  
Sour D
 
Sfv og kush
 
Family crocket afternoon delight
2 phenos looks like sativa
 
 
Veg room
 

Sat here with the flu nothing a bong won't sort out


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 26, 2015)

Fuck me Rasc you've got a lot going on there mate. That's very nearly a full time job looking after all them. Fair play man
If the dancers you are referring to are the same as I got they are very very nice. I only did half as a test and it was real nice. It took well over an hour to come up. If you've not done any in a while just do half and wait for it to come up because it will lol
I'm doing some more tomorrow and I'll do a whole one first this time and probably top up with halves. You know they're good if you're not doing three at a time like I used to lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2015)

@ghetto, garden looks tidy fella, that crockets looks so sativa it might take about 16 weeks ahaha be worth it tho I bet. Glad you enjoyed the clog dancing lol. Fierce them things! 

Dance the flu out ya system lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me Rasc you've got a lot going on there mate. That's very nearly a full time job looking after all them. Fair play man
> If the dancers you are referring to are the same as I got they are very very nice. I only did half as a test and it was real nice. It took well over an hour to come up. If you've not done any in a while just do half and wait for it to come up because it will lol
> I'm doing some more tomorrow and I'll do a whole one first this time and probably top up with halves. You know they're good if you're not doing three at a time like I used to lol


Full un off the bat has me away with the mixer. 

I'm giving myself a break til Xmas and chewing 5htp til then lol

Taking the missus out tonight instead of getting on it. Christening in the morning then mates over from Italy. They've ordered half of Columbia for a weekend its going to be messy.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 27, 2015)

A tentative start but it's a start. I thought none would make it after the shit I put them through 
Just got round my mates gaff. Skinned up, opened a bottle of bud and swallowed a full silver bar. I've got butterflies lol. I reckon in an hour or so I should be ecstatic


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2015)

have fun man !!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 27, 2015)

Nothing for me yet but my mates gone very quiet. It's been an hour and fifteen minutes so it shouldn't be far away


----------



## rasclot (Nov 27, 2015)

Enjoy mate! next week for me


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 27, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Nothing for me yet but my mates gone very quiet. It's been an hour and fifteen minutes so it shouldn't be far away


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2015)

My six plemon pips didnt pop i recon i fucked em, maybe too wet ffs im gutted . See what happens when u put all ya eggs in one ice cream tub. All this disco biscuit talk is getting me curious. Not done pills in like 9 years.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 28, 2015)

mr west said:


> My six plemon pips didnt pop i recon i fucked em, maybe too wet ffs im gutted . See what happens when u put all ya eggs in one ice cream tub. All this disco biscuit talk is getting me curious. Not done pills in like 9 years.


Do it, these new pills that are about these days are something else, far cleaner than he stuff that used to be around in the 90`s etc, wake up the next morning feeling fresh as a daisy after one, most of them bars/batteries etc are like double dropping a 90`s mitsubishi turbo but with no hangover/monging the next day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2015)

Tis true westy. Drugs have never been better lmao. I've a load of fem plemon to get off to you next week anyways lad. And the cut to compare the week or two after should be timed about right fingers crossed


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuck, that sounds so great. We had to clear the calendar for two days after a party back then. Been 13 years for me. Hope you had a good night oscar.

EDIT: also I have a few plemon pips ready to go as well. They were the early ones that got hit when they were about 10 days in 12/12.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 28, 2015)

That was fun. A whole one is a different kettle of fish. It felt more than twice as strong a half. It took nearly two hours to come up but when it did holy moly. I had half an hour watching them do a right number on my mate before I came up too lol I had to sit in the garden twice because it was a bit overwhelming indoors. It didn't stop us doing another one though haha in halves mind


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2015)

All we need is a baby sitter that me and the wife trust lmao. We havent found one in four years so i wont hold my breath. Nice lil fantasy tho. I used to be the guy that took too many and gurned for engerland.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 28, 2015)

I feel fine today. Jaw muscles are a bitter tender. the only downside is the disappointment you feel when you realise it's starting to wear off. 
We did two each and i had a bit of bother getting to sleep but it was ony just under three hours since I did the last half but I was over the peak. 10/10 just like '89 I just wish I had a time machine to take me to a acid house party lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2015)

Told yas they aren't for no green horns hahaaha glad ya had a good time lad. Surprised it took ya that long? You must have a slow metabolism. You eat owt beforehand?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 28, 2015)

mr west said:


> All we need is a baby sitter that me and the wife trust lmao. We havent found one in four years so i wont hold my breath. Nice lil fantasy tho. I used to be the guy that took too many and gurned for engerland.


Yeah i know what you mean, ive still got a load of red chupa chups in the cupboard, been nearly 2 years since i partook due to the kids/babysitter thing, plenty of ppl willing to babysit but none id trust to look after MY children lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Told yas they aren't for no green horns hahaaha glad ya had a good time lad. Surprised it took ya that long? You must have a slow metabolism. You eat owt beforehand?


Depending on how hard pressed the pills are, it CAN take upto 2 hrs for em to kick in, lots of these new pills from the DN are pressed like concrete, wont crumble at all etc, the chupa chups take 90mins roughly to kick in n they are 160 or 180mg coz of how hard they are, if you use the break line n snap it in half n take the 2 halves together that comes down to about 60mins as stomach acid can obviously get in there quicker n start breaking it down


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 28, 2015)

I had a McDonald's half an hour before plus we were just sitting around not doing anything to get the blood pumping. I reckon giving them a little chew wouldn't hurt because they are rock hard and probably took a while to break down in my stomach.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Depending on how hard pressed the pills are, it CAN take upto 2 hrs for em to kick in, lots of these new pills from the DN are pressed like concrete, wont crumble at all etc, the chupa chups take 90mins roughly to kick in n they are 160 or 180mg coz of how hard they are, if you use the break line n snap it in half n take the 2 halves together that comes down to about 60mins as stomach acid can obviously get in there quicker n start breaking it down


What he said lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Depending on how hard pressed the pills are, it CAN take upto 2 hrs for em to kick in, lots of these new pills from the DN are pressed like concrete, wont crumble at all etc, the chupa chups take 90mins roughly to kick in n they are 160 or 180mg coz of how hard they are, if you use the break line n snap it in half n take the 2 halves together that comes down to about 60mins as stomach acid can obviously get in there quicker n start breaking it down


I do that as standard sear mate ahaha


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 28, 2015)

WTF is that about Don? McLaren can't survive that can he? I've never seen Pardew look so smug. 
I pretty much stopped taking notice last season when it was obvious Q.P.R. were fucked.


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2015)

Ouch, sorry don mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 28, 2015)

Two now. I've done my best to kill them too. i think you have to really put the effort in to actually get one to snuff it lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 28, 2015)

5/15 so far for me, been in the prop 7 days so far, just waiting on the stragglers now lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> 5/15 so far for me, been in the prop 7 days so far, just waiting on the stragglers now lol


Are you going to get a Christmas crop?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 28, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Are you going to get a Christmas crop?


I chopped it last night lol, 6 livers n 5 blue meanie flowered the second they showed a single root thru the side of the coco plug in the prop lol, hoping for an oz of each since they had no veg time

the 5/15 cuts rooting are all Livers, hoping to get em all in the flower cupboard as soon as this lot has finished drying, week or 2 veg for this lot then to 12/12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> WTF is that about Don? McLaren can't survive that can he? I've never seen Pardew look so smug.
> I pretty much stopped taking notice last season when it was obvious Q.P.R. were fucked.


we are a stepping stone club but the knackers that come don't realise if they all play collectively shit no fucker will buy them. Wait till mike cashley realises he's not going to get the telly millions next season. Were championship fodder. Id say a good 70% of them will batter us and we'll stay championship. Its what we deserve.


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2015)

poor newcastle, makes me feel lucky to have a chairman at our club who actually is a fan.

even if he is a cunt with the money i hate to think what may happen when old bill finally snuffs it. all the history and fans in the world can't stop that shit it is down to the players and more importantly the people running the club. if some cunt like that italian at leeds ever buys everton i'll be there with my rifle at the first press conference lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 29, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I chopped it last night lol, 6 livers n 5 blue meanie flowered the second they showed a single root thru the side of the coco plug in the prop lol, hoping for an oz of each since they had no veg time
> 
> the 5/15 cuts rooting are all Livers, hoping to get em all in the flower cupboard as soon as this lot has finished drying, week or 2 veg for this lot then to 12/12


Four weeks to spare too. Good going mate. 

I only need one of those cuttings to make it anyway. So I can take the next round off of it. No lid on the prop for a day and down to four degrees plus they were a bit small. They've been up against it lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 29, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Four weeks to spare too. Good going mate.
> 
> I only need one of those cuttings to make it anyway. So I can take the next round off of it. No lid on the prop for a day and down to four degrees plus they were a bit small. They've been up against it lol


Well if it wasnt so ridiculous on here with regards to offering cuts i could offer you some should yours fail, but of course i wont dream of doing that as it may upset the Gestapo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2015)

Wait til toons attack faces villas defence. There.may not be any need for a ball.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 29, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Wait til toons attack faces villas defence. There.may not be any need for a ball.


I really did lol when I read that. 
I don't mind a relegation battle if your team are actually putting a proper shift in. That last game of the season a couple of years ago when Q.P.R. were playing City was a corker even though we lost AGUERO!!!!


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2015)

joey bartons fault that, i was pissed off there like. in a pub with a load of liverpool fans celebrating like THEY had won the league when aguero scored. and they call us bitter lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 29, 2015)

I blame the Rangers fans for telling the players they were safe and they lost concentration and City pounced. No denying it was funny seeing the UTD players thinking they'd won the title and applauding the fans on the pitch then getting the news they hadn't


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 29, 2015)

Fuck me those colas are massive. How far down do they go?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2015)

I know, right! He goes on complaining about his shitty grow and tiny space and now I see the pictures and he is getting more than I got growing outside!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me those colas are massive. How far down do they go?


About err 8-10". Hard to tell when I got in yesterday something has tripped the fuses and I couldn't get the ballast/light on. Just what I need, I've spare ballast but might have to pick a bulb up.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2015)

Same old same old


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

Man that's a fast turn round. Good work


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2015)

I just changed my bulbs and noticed something weird. If you rub a brand new bulb it glows slightly. Try it Don if you get a new bulb and by rub I mean loosely wank it lol

They only had a week veg coz I lost control of the height with ten days veg last time. There are six in there btw


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2015)

A weeks veg, that's nuts Oscar. Looking mahoosive already.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2015)

They were about six inches and well rooted in four inch blocks before I put them on the tray. 
It's nft that does it. The bud is shite but it grows like fuck lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2015)

Two and a half weeks in flower now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

Do what?!? wank my bulb off hahaha kniowing my luck i'd break the fucking thing trying to rip the head off it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> They were about six inches and well rooted in four inch blocks before I put them on the tray.
> It's nft that does it. The bud is shite but it grows like fuck lol


i wouldn't say it was shite man, but you're right the taste changes quite dramatically.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm not talking Legend Of The Blurred Fist just a gentle stroke should do it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

i bet you've some mad energy or some shit like uri geller bending spoons


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2015)

I thought there was some power getting to it when I was screwing the new one in. It was because I did it in the dark that I noticed it. It did on the other when it was just in my hands. The old ones didn't do it though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

brand you use?


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2015)

Wank master pro 600. lol you guys crack me up lol.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 30, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I just changed my bulbs and noticed something weird. If you rub a brand new bulb it glows slightly. Try it Don if you get a new bulb and by rub I mean loosely wank it lol
> 
> They only had a week veg coz I lost control of the height with ten days veg last time. There are six in there btw


Oils from your skin interacting with the coating on the bulb?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2015)

is this how you do it?.......







cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Oils from your skin interacting with the coating on the bulb?


It was the middle bit that glowed. Fuck knows what caused it


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> brand you use?


Sunmaster


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

bastard 
  

i don't have much luck with ballasts.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 30, 2015)

Fuck. Did you smell burning or anything? 
What make is it? I'm para about mine now


----------



## papapayne (Nov 30, 2015)

wow....WTF man what happened there!! Water spill on it or something?  I have seen guys that seemingly get so lucky for so long. Met one guy that kept his ballasts under his plants and every time he watered they would have water dripping on them/standing water. Couldn't believe he never burned the house down lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

Just a cheapo man. No name brand probs just cheap Chinese. Aye a was a bit freaked but after last one.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2015)

This is minor compared to your last burn.
I run digital ballast and have never had a fire.....they just quit working. Pay a couple of dollar more and sleep well.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

Think it was the fitting in the hood, was flickering a while back, ballast was about 4 year old been used a fair bit. Think it was just its time. I'll have a replacement hooked up tomorrow so I guess its no biggie.

Its annoying me.thinking where the other setup I had has disappeared to. Losing things is one of my bug bears


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

Think it was the fitting in the hood, was flickering a while back, ballast was about 4 year old been used a fair bit. Think it was just its time. I'll have a replacement hooked up tomorrow so I guess its no biggie.

Its annoying me.thinking where the other setup I had has disappeared to. Losing things is one of my bug bears


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> This is minor compared to your last burn.
> I run digital ballast and have never had a fire.....they just quit working. Pay a couple of dollar more and sleep well.
> 
> 
> cof


Ain't that the truth man. That's why I went digital. I explained the trip switch process to my lady and its safe and no real damage done.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 30, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Its annoying me.thinking where the other setup I had has disappeared to. Losing things is one of my bug bears


If it's like me, it'll turn up when you're not looking for it, to which I think, so that's where I put it.....and you'll forget where it is when you do need it.


cof


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2015)

Guaranteed it's waiting at the front door for you when you get back with your new ballast.......I spent a day looking for my kindle. I gave up eventually thinking I've probably left it in Spain. Next day opened the same box I had looked through the day before and there it was, the black kindle lying flat on the bottom of the black box....ffs, had to squint to see it, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

honestly, I think i must have loaned or given it to someone over the course of the year or so I downed tools. I had a moment this morning and thought I'm real angry it's blown and I'm having to replace it at the worst poss moment. then i realized I haven't burnt the house down and am a very lucky man.

that said I know i'll fine it at some point and be furious with myself. hahahaa


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2015)

Amen to not burning yer hoose doon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

aye lad, new ballast and a straight red bulb to go with a cheapo reflector which i'll not be using for 80 notes today, about a half ounce for not having a house for crimbo I can deal with.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 1, 2015)

That's the way to do it. Look at the positive


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2015)

So glad you didn't burn down the house!

Use some dielectric gel on your connections and you can prevent that from happening.







It is great when you are stroking!

Love the vid @curious old fart


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

not as glad as I was trust me! my gf was like what if the cat had died!!! 

lol lubing up electrical sockets sounds a little wrong to me.


----------



## green217 (Dec 1, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not as glad as I was trust me! my gf was like what if the cat had died!!!
> 
> lol lubing up electrical sockets sounds a little wrong to me.


Just prevents corrosion, and after a bit if time corrosion will cause less and less conductivity between 2 conductors, thus causing heat the more corrosion builds up at the connection. Not sure if the stuff in the pic is for electrical equipment specifically, but scracthing off corrosion and applying some anti corrosion spray or paste can fix electrical shortages sometimes. Just make sure power is off before u go and try to scratch off anything off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

with my habit of blowing things up and burning ballasts out I'll leave them well alone and not go scratching green217!


And Don said let there be light! You don't realise how clapped out your bulb is til you get a new one. it's hella bright in there, and I've not even got it to superlumens lol. 

the plants are falling all over top heavy. I've got allsorts holding them up. Bits of string and gaffer tape etc. I need my roof cube pronto.

the apollo11xCindy99 at the back had been getting singed but probably lost a couple grams tops. the thick cola'd plemon smells like jack herer lemon and spice, looks another week or so off the other is a few days. apollocindy's the same.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

And there's small gnats kicking about by looks of it. Didn't even get one clean grow lmao


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2015)

lol at yer Miss' cat comment.....for the love of god, not the cat. My wife said last night, "wouldn't it be good if we could ban ALL cats", lmfao.....

Loving the ribbon mate . Colas looking phat!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2015)

Send all the cats my way. How fun would that be.... cat hoarder. 

And I'm loving the ribbon too. Great stuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

DST said:


> lol at yer Miss' cat comment.....for the love of god, not the cat. My wife said last night, "wouldn't it be good if we could ban ALL cats", lmfao.....
> 
> Loving the ribbon mate . Colas looking phat!!!!


Lol I've lost all will to resist, my lass is pissed as he Loves me more apparently... I on the other hand know I'm a larger and warmer surface area to sleep on the lazy bum haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

I've also lost all types of string in the house move. polka doted ribbon up top and the bottom bit with gaffer tape is off an old ratchet strap. Real pro lmao.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 2, 2015)

Did you wank your new bulb off? 
I'm gonna do it to all my bulbs. It relaxes them and they work harder now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

Lol no I didn't.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 2, 2015)

Your loss


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

lol was too busy trying to get everything switched over without it all falling out of the cupboard. one handed cool hood replacement is a tricky when your trying to wank a light bulb off lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 2, 2015)

It doesn't need to be in the socket. 
It just does it in your hands. 
Uncle Fester style lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2015)

I always thought the oil from our skin was bad for bulbs. I was told to never touch them barehanded and if I did to promptly wipe it off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2015)

Depends, you been tested? Hahha just kidding man. That's an old wives tale imo


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2015)

It's actually true. The grease from your hands will cause that spot on the bulb to heat up more and bubble... Then they explode. I've seen hid go super nova. Fortunately it was in a sealed moving head fixture (theatrical) but all hid bulds and high wattage halogen etc.. Will do the same. Only way to proper clean a bulb is w ISO.

BTW. When hid blows its no joke.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 2, 2015)

Won't the oil from are hand evaporate it. I mean, that bulbs hot.

I've only had one new bulb fail on me new. I've screwed in and out 30 bulbs by hand. And all where fine.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Depends, you been tested? Hahha just kidding man. That's an old wives tale imo


I'm not trying to stop all you guys jacking off your bulbs, just letting you know what I heard. 

Enjoy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Won't the oil from are hand evaporate it. I mean, that bulbs hot.
> 
> I've only had one new bulb fail on me new. I've screwed in and out 30 bulbs by hand. And all where fine.


Oil does not evaporate... 

It doesn't happen every time. IMO you've been lucky. Under 1000w is less likely to blow that way but still possible.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Oil does not evaporate...
> 
> It doesn't happen every time. IMO you've been lucky. Under 1000w is less likely to blow that way but still possible.


Not true. Different oils. Some can and some can't. Will have to look this up.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 2, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I'm not trying to stop all you guys jacking off your bulbs, just letting you know what I heard.
> 
> Enjoy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Not true. Different oils. Some can and some can't. Will have to look this up.


The bulb manufacturers recommend using gloves for installation. Horticulture lamps are a thicker glass than entertainment hid bulbs though. Never touch a halogen bulb or like. They are super thin and will fail quickly. Lots of problems with hid headlights blowing from finger oil because of thinner glass and hot enclosure. 

I just always error on the side of safety. I'm not even using hid anymore though... . But I wouldn't want anyone here ever getting hurt.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 2, 2015)

I've always used a sock. Put it over the bulb, remove bulb, leave it in the sock while out. Screw it back in, pull off sock


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2015)

supchaka said:


> I've always used a sock. Put it over the bulb, remove bulb, leave it in the sock while out. Screw it back in, pull off sock


Feels too intimate knowing how u use your sock man. Lol!

You chopping yet or what?


----------



## supchaka (Dec 2, 2015)

Nope, I'm scoping daily. Almost full milky. Ohhh exciting times


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2015)

What about oil from your feet sup m8?lol jk jk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm still not convinced myself, I've always handled my bulbs without issue. I'm not a greasy hand type guy. I could see it maybe if you've got sticky icky resin from your plants on the bulb maybe. 

Going back to basic science here, the fire triangle needs ignition, fuel and oxygen. I don't secrete flammable oils lol. Though I've been known to have a high alcohol content.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2015)

I think if you splashed water on a bulb that was on and hot it could break in a violent way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2015)

for sure, you wouldn't pour boiling water into a cold glass, same principle aye?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2015)

I guess so. It's why people crack windscreens in the winter by pouring a kettle on it to defrost it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2015)

Decent result for Rangers against Reading tonight. Warnock full time again lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 3, 2015)

supchaka said:


> I've always used a sock. Put it over the bulb, remove bulb, leave it in the sock while out. Screw it back in, pull off sock


I was moving 600's and used your sock method to handle the bulbs-Good Idea.


cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 3, 2015)

What's happened to Trainwreck? It was everywhere now it's nowhere.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Tis true westy. Drugs have never been better lmao. I've a load of fem plemon to get off to you next week anyways lad. And the cut to compare the week or two after should be timed about right fingers crossed


Fem Plemon, when can we see them, will we be seeing them, although I am sure mine wont be as nice as your buds...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> What's happened to Trainwreck? It was everywhere now it's nowhere.


It had a purple release and tga had a blood wreck with something else in it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Fem Plemon, when can we see them, will we be seeing them, although I am sure mine wont be as nice as your buds...


Test runs are being worked now if the fem process results no hermies then they'll be on sale probably 3 or 5 packs as a special. So far reports are good.


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2015)

and here was me waiting for the flutter of wings lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2015)

fuck balls yes you were/are, apologies brother, have had my head up my arse for a few weeks tbh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Decent result for Rangers against Reading tonight. Warnock full time again lol


Salford vs hartlepool tonight, be a good game. 7:45 KO bout right time for me to get a taxi yem from the boozer. they have the last cask and keg of this on tonight. I'm getting tipsy.





1/3's my arse. I will need a non alcoholic spacer by 6 i reckon.


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2015)

Its that time of year again for really strong beer with funny names lol. I can remember something sold in small bottles called santa clause brew or something weighed in at 18%


----------



## rasclot (Dec 4, 2015)

Tonight I'm gonna relive my youth! Dropping 2 half's can't wait! Haha
Was chopping the 10 week Psychosis last night here's sum pics


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2015)

You in Australia Ras lol.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 4, 2015)

That's massive. What is it growing in? 
You'll enjoy those pills. I know I did. 
I did them round a mates gaff. I did a whole one and had to sit outside on the come up lol twice.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Test runs are being worked now if the fem process results no hermies then they'll be on sale probably 3 or 5 packs as a special. So far reports are good.


Any way to get on the list ?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 4, 2015)

Lol


oscaroscar said:


> That's massive. What is it growing in?
> You'll enjoy those pills. I know I did.
> I did them round a mates gaff. I did a whole one and had to sit outside on the come up lol twice.


 fuckin Toshiba strugk


----------



## rasclot (Dec 4, 2015)

Lol can't see my phone haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 4, 2015)

Good ain't they? 
I was gonna do one tonight just sat in the house but common sense prevailed coz I've got stuff to do early in the morning lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 4, 2015)

Decent mate! Still up done 5 don't think il be going to sleep just yetits


oscaroscar said:


> That's massive. What is it growing in?
> You'll enjoy those pills. I know I did.
> I did them round a mates gaff. I did a whole one and had to sit outside on the come up lol twice.


It's in a xl oxypot mate was in veg for ages not sure how long tho
I'm sat here my mum is here making me a coffee still flying debating whether to go to sleep or not lol
She had kids last night soon as she see me thismornin she said ur not even drunk lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2015)

I used to love the comedown off good e. Veg mode tea and fat spliffs till ur dreaming while awake lol.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 5, 2015)

mr west said:


> I used to love the comedown off good e. Veg mode tea and fat spliffs till ur dreaming while awake lol.


Lucky I don't have to deal with the kids! today will consist of bongs n probly more bongs  still feeling fresh at the min


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2015)

Enjoy it then lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

sweet jebus 5 of those beans man, rasc that's fuckin hardcore lad. no sleep til the eastenders omnibus starts and eating's cheating haha. I'd still swap my hangover for your comedown that's for sure! my swede's bouncing. 

sat here polishing off my lasses left over chinese for breakfast in a failed attempt to right myself. 

Looks good that 10 week psycho, it'll be vicious stone that. did you chop in the grow with lights on? I did once sat in me boxers sweating to fuck.haahhaa I've plants to chop today too ffs it's too early to think about it.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 5, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet jebus 5 of those beans man, rasc that's fuckin hardcore lad. no sleep til the eastenders omnibus starts and eating's cheating haha. I'd still swap my hangover for your comedown that's for sure! my swede's bouncing.
> 
> sat here polishing off my lasses left over chinese for breakfast in a failed attempt to right myself.
> 
> Looks good that 10 week psycho, it'll be vicious stone that. did you chop in the grow with lights on? I did once sat in me boxers sweating to fuck.haahhaa I've plants to chop today too ffs it's too early to think about it.


I always sit in there trimming no smell or anything should get 6-8 Oz from it crimbo smoke n all that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah ill be in my cupboard trimming on a garden chair with a tray on my knee to keep the smell in. But I'll have a tiny cfl on not the 600w lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Any way to get on the list ?


Buy a pack of pips from BreedersBoutique and ask for them in your order comments fella.


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2015)

I just get time to cut the plant down then it goes in a banana tray box thing on top of the tent in the exhaust for a day or so and then i just pick it off as i need it lol. Wish i had something drying lol. I got a couple o weeks till i can rush chop and grill half an oz for something to smoke lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 5, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Lucky I don't have to deal with the kids! today will consist of bongs n probly more bongs  still feeling fresh at the min


get a few hours kip and you'll be kool and the gang. 
I did two last Friday and was fine on Saturday. I did get five hours kip though which helped. I would've carried on but we only had four between us. 
Did you start with a whole one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

just set my little workstation up and then realised I have nothing to hang the weed off. think I'll be gaffer taping some fishing wire to the walls lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2015)

don't expect that to hold much. those buds are a bit too fat to be depending on water based glue to hold them in a humid environment.

lol i know you love the gaffer tape but you musty have a couple of hooks or even screws knocking about.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 5, 2015)

Use those consatina (spelling) clothes airer things that are flat when you put them away. They hold quite a bit and take up fuck all space.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 5, 2015)

A couple of those will do the trick


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

I used to use the clothes drier when I had a big set up, what I have now it wouldn't fit into. The gaffer tape has held so far.... I've only put the smaller plant on it mind. 

The biggun has a few more days anyway. I'll sort something permanent when I'm up in the loft. 

Trimming is still just as much fun as I remember it......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

tape lasted about an hour ffs.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2015)

Hahahaha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2015)

so round two will commence once the kraken awakes, gonna put a couple of tacks in and fishing line it above cooltube about head height, though it was her fitness groups Xmas night out last night. she could be in bed a while...


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2015)

lol, id lovea lie in that went into double figures lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2015)

I nearly made it to 10 man its like my body clock is hard wired to 7 hours.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah thats about all i get between 7 and 8 hrs.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm lucky to get five during the week ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm gonna order some temazepam and enjoy me some good sleep over the Xmas hols. Looking at about 3 weeks off.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2015)

Temazepam? How would you go about ordering something like that lmao


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2015)

Id guess the dark web but ive never been there.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2015)

oh i love to watch liverpool fail lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2015)

wonderfull second goal for newcastle lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2015)

fun match, way to go newcastle.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2015)

hey jig we got a ps4 the other week, playing cod, its been years since ive ad a go lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2015)

I didn't bother watching as thought we'd get a hiding. Probably me that's the bad luck. 

Had to chop the fattest plemon one of the four big colas had started to mould. Spraying morning and night for flies is doing my head in too. Doing it as many times as I go in the room probably helped the moulding.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2015)

I didn't bother watching it as I expected a hiding and had to chop the fatter plemon as one cola went mouldy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2015)

Weird reloaded the page twice and the post had gone post again and its back lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3558635 View attachment 3558639


They are all bud those man. That's an amazing structure on those. Eight inches of stem then it's business all the way to the top. Shame about the mould but at this time of year with colas that size I'd me more surprised if they didn't have a bit.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2015)

I had the game on but wasn't really giving it my full attention but from what I saw it wasn't a cracker. 
Good win though. It gives MaClaren a stay of execution


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2015)

Aye that's the problem mate he's not.good enough but our players might just scrape the battle and stay up Sunderland and villa are no better, norwich and Bournemouth are just a touch luckier. The battle is on and least we climbed a place above the mackems.

Considering I have no air movement fan it was bound to happen really. Especially spraying for bugs all the time.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 7, 2015)

What kind of bugs? If it's fungus gnats they don't seem to have done any damage that I can see anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2015)

some sort of winged thing, i hung a couple of yellow bug strip things up this morning and will soon have another cupboard I can quaranteen to. just as I got my stable sorted too ffs.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah it was a scrapy affair but a wins a win. That lp goal wernt off side but thats how it happens some times. Plemon looks lush apart from the wee bit o mould. almost ready to fire up the second 600 in my grow jus need to pot on a few and take cuts same old same old lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=941613889208840


heres jimmy liddles comentery soz its on fbook but worth a watch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2015)

mr west said:


> Yeah it was a scrapy affair but a wins a win. That lp goal wernt off side but thats how it happens some times. Plemon looks lush apart from the wee bit o mould. almost ready to fire up the second 600 in my grow jus need to pot on a few and take cuts same old same old lol.


how often do newcastle get decisions given in their favour? next to never! I reckon as do a lot of us that fat mike cashley has bribed a linesman. either way ya reet 3 pts are 3 pts.

that's a right angry scouser on that vid lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some sort of winged thing, i hung a couple of yellow bug strip things up this morning and will soon have another cupboard I can quaranteen to. just as I got my stable sorted too ffs.


What's in your stable? Do you still need Livers? Realistically it'll be after Crimbo for it. I'm still not 100% certain that my mates got his spiders licked. I'm not willing to risk infesting someone else's garden. I don't want them in mine but giving them to someone isn't cricket


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2015)

Likewise man I've got the gorilla glue#4 now but til I've got them sorted ill not pass it ya.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2015)

mr west said:


> oh i love to watch liverpool fail lol


Boooooo.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 7, 2015)

This plemon sounds/looks good. I'm still waiting on the deep blue to say he/she. If it turns out a he I might cross it w the dog I have going. Isn't that one you did D? 

I've been told by a few good growers out here to flower the male before crossing to make sure he has good genetics and that seems logical. Yes?

Only time I made seeds was on accident and it was a pure power plant x blue mystic that hermed just a little. Offspring have slight tendency. 

@jigfresh could probably school me these days on pollen chucking also. . Lol

Wish you and yours the best w the new additon! @DST the world needs love right now and so much of it. 

BTW. The latest terrorist attack here was a little close to home!


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2015)

Finding out what males are like can be a crap shoot. Plant structure/architecture/smell/flower production are of course important. I have also read how quickly they flower as well.
Fyi. Blue pit is Deep blue x dog. If you are making you own seeds I would recommend trying to find a skunk leaning male to do the cross. Then you should get a nice hybrid offspring.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> What's in your stable? Do you still need Livers? Realistically it'll be after Crimbo for it. I'm still not 100% certain that my mates got his spiders licked. I'm not willing to risk infesting someone else's garden. I don't want them in mine but giving them to someone isn't cricket


cheese, psycho, sour D, Plemon, I'm kind of in limbo til i get the tent of my pal for the loft. everythings in stasis.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2015)

i have sour d, exo cheese, blue pit x dog, gringo and a casey s1cut thats like a diet casey lol still waiting on a true casey cut. Ohg and i have a psycho killer also. Ill have my second tent running by xmass lol hopefully oh and i have a fire balls cut too which is quite nice.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 8, 2015)

I thought that was one you did already! Good to know the brain isn't completely green in there. I'll see what I get from him (if it turns out a him) and maybe have a go of it.

From my own stock I have a skunk#1 that smells and tastes like grapefruit. First time I've ran across that flavor. I wish I had an easier time letting go of strains.... Lol. Every time I dump a few I get twice as many new ones... Lol



DST said:


> Finding out what males are like can be a crap shoot. Plant structure/architecture/smell/flower production are of course important. I have also read how quickly they flower as well.
> Fyi. Blue pit is Deep blue x dog. If you are making you own seeds I would recommend trying to find a skunk leaning male to do the cross. Then you should get a nice hybrid offspring.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheese, psycho, sour D, Plemon, I'm kind of in limbo til i get the tent of my pal for the loft. everythings in stasis.


What about the Hotdog Choccy button
..tracking said it was delivered. Did it survive lad?


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2015)

oh yeah i got some hot dog x sc to pop aswell as the plems that i got today, happy days. Something to look forward to in the spring yay or maybe jus b4.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2015)

DST said:


> What about the Hotdog Choccy button
> ..tracking said it was delivered. Did it survive lad?


oh aye, i forgot the HD! yeah it's fine man.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh aye, i forgot the HD! yeah it's fine man.


Cool. Forgot to check with ya lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2015)

Least I think so, I've been pretty out of it for the last few weeks. I remember looking at a label think HD what's that?! Lol.

I've got to stop drinking/drugs or I'm going to lose everything. Pissed on the landing last night & was horrible to my gf.

Joining the gym again to get my head straight.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2015)

Does the gym have a rehab program. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2015)

Actually D it hasn't arrived?! Or if it has I've labelled it wrong but I have sour d and plemon back so god knows?!? Ffs this is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Does the gym have a rehab program. lol


The gym is the rehab program. Had a breakdown a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2015)

You are still recovering from the tooth fun. Take things a little slower for another month if possible. My root canal lost me a sweet job.

Here is some Purple Haze to cheer you up!



I just checked and I have been posting pics of her since March!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2015)

I've an addictive personality Mo. I need to stop or I'll be dead by 50. 

Just look at the height of that haze man. Must be about 10ft tall.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, here's an invitation to stop right now. It's pretty simple (although not easy).... just don't do it again.  You won't imagine all the money you save. Of course you'll need to find something to do with all your emotions, that's why I meditate and go to AA. Don't be the guy in the hospital wishing he would have quit.... just quit and be the guy you always knew you could be.

I'll still like you either way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2015)

You're the second person in a week to say just that. Just stop! Easier said than done my friend. I'll have to stop going to my local and seeing most of my friends. I'm most folks go to guy for things as I haev access to good the best in the city, so it's going to be difficult.

small steps man, gym instead of pub on friday. well swimming and sauna actually but point is no crazy strength beers and devils dandruff in the pub.

I'm gonna try this meditating lark again, my pal was saying he is getting bang into it and will lend me a couple of books. last time i tried to think of nothing i got bored pretty quick.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2015)

It's the exact same way for just about everyone who drinks as much. All our friends, all our activities, pretty much everything revolves around it. I gave up all that stuff, friends, hangouts, what to do on a friday or saturday, what to do when I was upset, what to do when I couldn't stand my house anymore. Wasn't much fun, but it was simple. Just don't go out. Simple. I'll leave it at that. 

And your mate spending 20 minutes with you teaching you how he meditates would be worth many times more than reading a book. Speaking from experience too, I've read a few books and nothing helped like someone who's been doing it for years showing me what's what. 20 mins that changed my life. Maybe he'll be as kind.

When's the first of the plemon gonna be dry? I'm curious how that lump of a plant smokes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2015)

A while back a mate of mine offered to be my guru, he also likes snow so i'm kind of reluctant to hang round him. I'll give it a go but tbh I just need to excercise some self restraint. 

The first plemon is gone dude haha. the second and third without colour are literally larry og leaning not a good example of the actual cut. of which I'll be taking cuts next week likely. you need a fairy for crimbo i'll let one fly mate.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2015)

Can't wait around here lol. The keeper plemon gal is smelling oh so sweet now. Really nice looking thing. Pretty bummed I only bagged off one branch to smoke.


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2015)

I loved the plemon cut when i had it, fucking mite nik all ya good strains. Still got the plem fems to try now, cheers don mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2015)

Well when I'm shot of the bugs I'll see about another for ya, both of yas haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

well that's the two Apollo11 x C99's down and that leaves one lonely little exo clone in flower i'm going to hit with some smelly cherry pollen. 

    

smells like pineapple lemon sherbert. average yield I reckon be nice to have done it in space but it'd have stretched big time.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2015)

Happy Christmas!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

lol Happy Crimbo Mo! getting it in early eh hahaha


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2015)

I am just commenting on how happy your Christmas is going to be. You could play rugby with that thing! What does it smell like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2015)

Pineapple lemon sherbet, lovely.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 11, 2015)

Fuck me! Is that one bud? 
Your body will tell you when enoughs enough. You just kind of grow out of it. Well I did anyway. I just reserve the good stuff for special occasions now. The next day just gets too rough the older you get. The high becomes not worth the low. You'll find your own balance and be fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2015)

Its a few clumps at the top of the plant not really one massive ball. Or it would most definitely have moulded. 

I'm just exercising some self control for a change. Already seeing the benefits. Only been 5 days lol early days....


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2015)

Good lad. Brownie points for Crimbo when you go bananas lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2015)

Cant see it happening man, probably have a couple of drinks at the Xmas do on Tuesday staying off the snow will be tough round the colleagues mind.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 11, 2015)

As long as you don't spend the Brownie points on Brown you'll be golden lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2015)

Hahaha puntastic! Not my thing tho I could see it the way I took to the benzos.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks very nice don, got maybe 4 days till i chop my 1 xmass plant lmao. My mate brought me some engineers dream round, not had any of that in ages. puts me straight to sleep lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2015)

I just took my ED down. Put me to sleep last night.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2015)

Smoking DPQ from a mate last night put a munch on me then I was out for the count on the couch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2015)

smelly cherry x fireballs to smoke today.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2015)

Lots of variety in my garden. I wish. 
I made a mistake last night out of laziness. I overdid it with the ph down and corrected it with ph up instead of pumping it all out and refilling with fresh. I'll know soon enough if it's done any damage.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2015)

Long as you calculated the up right it should be fine, no? That your next run? That's a fast turn around man. 

I'm potting on a load of cheese then the countdown starts, forces me to sort the loft out. Just needs floor screwing in which gives me a couple of weeks in veg to get them up.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2015)

You are not supposed to mix up and down. It's meant to be quite a violent reaction if you mix them neat. It may literally blind you with science lol

Yeah that's the next round. It has still outgrown the cages but not as bad as last time. 
That's how boring NFT is because it's almost identical to the last one and the ones before that. I've been calling it my German method. Boring but efficient lol also the flavour isn't what it should be.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2015)

Ah right I see. I'm hydro noob man. Your exo is deffo strong as it comes but like ya say the taste is totally changed. Its like its taken the sweetness out of it a bit.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2015)

Those in the pic are exactly the same age/batch as the rooted ones you got. They are five weeks in flower on Monday


----------



## Mohican (Dec 12, 2015)

Mmmm now I want to pop some ED. I have not had a good sleep in months.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2015)

Had to close shop today. Sociopaths and neurotics don't mix. My life could be made into a fucking tv show. Shit just the last week would make a good film.

Had to bag my Apollo/cindy still spongy with some stocking ends full of rice. Who knows maybe its the new curing method we've all been waiting for.... FML


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 13, 2015)

What's gone on?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2015)

Some friends going through a messy divorce, she changed the locks then phoned the law about his grow. There's a mountain of other stuff. But that's the jist of it. Apparently he's threatened to stitch a few mutual friends me included. I doubt he will tbf but they'll have him in today for statement and charge him then we'll know for sure. 

If they pull his phones regardless of owt said there could be visitors to mine.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2015)

Jeezo, who needs enemies eh! Hopefully there are no children involved in the split. Why the hell would he stitch up his friends??? no fukking wonder he is going through a divorce if he's that sort of chaacter. Stay safe bru. (and keep the stock safe, lol).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2015)

my pal said to me sunday morning 'man you live in interesting times!' 

aye sadly a 2 year old bairn who's clearly traumatised by ongoing situation. he's a canny lad but he's so timid it's frightening. he's scared of his shadow poor lad. There's gonna be a custody battle hence the 5-0 involvement. 

The stock is in safe keeping with allsorts of other things.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2015)

That's why I don't send texts. I do it all with phone calls and delete mail once I've read it. Which can be a nuisance if you need the information again but a nuisance is better than incriminating evidence. 
What a snidey piece of shit. If he does anything like that he should have his thumbs broken. If she was living in the house with the grow she's in as much bother as him. Especially if he didn't have a key to the house. Conspiracy to produce and all that. My mrs doesn't even know what I'm doing if it came to that.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2015)

OMG, and a little yin invloved. So sad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2015)

Well Oscar that's why it's come to a head, she didn't know for near a year until she came home sick one day and found him in the loft. She went to see solicitor and he told her change locks and phone the law. Thing is the lad has a fuck load of coin in his bank like near 30K ffs. he doesn't need the income. 

I do same delete and get info each time. much safer all round. can't control what some people say to you by txt though. You can tell some folks a hundred times and then you get a phone call 'do you have any spare DRUGS in the house?' errr no fuck off. 

I had word he's going to be tight lipped but who knows when things get messy. lol it could even work against him if he does say no comment all round they may press cultivation and supply on hium and lift his phone records etc. PC. who knows how in order the lad has his affairs. He may bolt for it. 

my heads done in with it all.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2015)

He'll have some very awkward questions to answer with that kind of money. Proceeds of crime is a very serious problem. Ironically it'll probably do more harm to his mrs. They'll lock all his accounts and seize any cash. A mates going through it now but without the splitting up part. Impounded his cars and everything. He's living on handouts from family that have lived high on the hog from his generosity but they're are still whining about it. 
It's a shame people can't be civil when kids are involved. It's the kids that really suffer. Adults can be selfish pricks. I was a selfish prick then I had a kid now I'm bottom of the list of priorities


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2015)

They even took a big Teachers bottle that was full of change ffs 
It's like they gave him no option but to turn to crime. Admittedly he had already done that but even so. They left him and his family penniless. It's been going on for about five months now. Obviously no one will touch him with a barge pole at the moment so he can't really earn owt even legally. Asda even knocked him back for temporary work leading up to Christmas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2015)

That's the system for you, screws you and leaves you without any option but to go back to it.

I've had the all clear, he took the caution and no further action. No phone taken or owt. Still going to keep everything out for a while.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2015)

Pleased you've had the all clear. I bet you still didn't sleep well though. Thinking you'd forgot to move something lol
I went to Corfu with almost a g of sniff in my coat pocket. I found it when I was rummaging in pockets looking for a lighter in a bar. I was with the inlaws going through customs. If I'd been searched it would've been a nightmare. Her dad hates drugs but he drinks four nights a week. If you drink you have no right to say anything about taking drugs imo

funny thing is I don't know where it came from. I don't remember losing any. I Hadn't worn that coat for at least six months


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2015)

I hope you never speak to him again. That kind of behaviour is ungentlemanly to say the least. 
Well speak to him to tell him the grief he caused with his stupid mouth also he owes you for any losses. Apparently he can afford it. 
I would be a mushroom cloud laying melon farmer if someone I thought was a friend did that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2015)

It gets worse, her folks are going to shop him tomorrow for an air pistol and other stuff he's removed (which she let him take ffs) her folks are nuggets and are filling her head with shite saying he'll take the kid away from her in court. Apparently googling his email brings back evidence of flogging weed and a sperm donation website lmao. You think you know someone ffs.

Everything back in boxes and out again.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 14, 2015)

Air pistols aren't illegal. It depends what you're doing with it I suppose though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2015)

Im past caring now man. He's dead to me, deleting him from my life. As if I need any more drama. Cant be doing with it especially this time of year.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2015)

As I've got older ive been able to spot a tosspot a mile off. A skill that would've been very useful when I was younger.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2015)

Up until a month ago I thought he was sound. Ffs I was one of a handful at his wedding.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2015)

Its not untill your backs against the wall when your true colours come out. He's obviously a coward.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2015)

mr west said:


> Its not untill your backs against the wall when your true colours come out. He's obviously a coward.


And his true colour seems to be brown


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2015)

Khaki Broon for sure. I'm out on my Xmas works do. Bunch of degenerate bell ends for the most part.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2015)

Got mine Saturday. I'll give the know it all a chunky line of proper. He boasts he can two gs for a fifty sheets ffs I can only imagine the shite he gets lol
I've seen the 1.6g of bud he gets for a score and I've thrown better away when ive done a bit of late lollipopping


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2015)

2g's of persil lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2g's of persil lol.


that'd probably be better lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2015)

The gear going about up here doing a g in 2 would probably kill you. If not you'd not be social for hours.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

Any embarrassing stuff happen at your Christmas do?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

Our Crimbo do might be cancelled. The venue owner has done a bunk with all the money lol I doubt we'll get somewhere else at this short notice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

Yup the gaffer embarrassed us all at Marco Pierre shites, clapping his hands above his head cos the waiter was a little slow on taking drink orders, degenerate alchy fuck.

He then went on to call his boss an arsehole and insult another colleagues wife before squaring up to me. 3 seconds later he couldn't remember. Culminating in his daughter slapping the bejesus out of him. I forcibly put him in a taxi and went home about 8.30 the rest took a henry of proper back to the MD's place so I doubt ill see any of them today. Proper spoiled the day and embarrassed us and him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

Shitter about your do man that's a bastard trick to pull at xmas


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yup the gaffer embarrassed us all at Marco Pierre shites, clapping his hands above his head cos the waiter was a little slow on taking drink orders, degenerate alchy fuck.
> 
> He then went on to call his boss an arsehole and insult another colleagues wife before squaring up to me. 3 seconds later he couldn't remember. Culminating in his daughter slapping the bejesus out of him. I forcibly put him in a taxi and went home about 8.30 the rest took a henry of proper back to the MD's place so I doubt ill see any of them today. Proper spoiled the day and embarrassed us and him.


Is that the lad R, that I met Don? He didn't seem like a raging douche nozzle, but then we were on a chilled Island smoking de Ganj, lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

8:30!? That's very early for a drunken outburst. He must've been way out of line for his own daughter to slap him. 
Our do may be back on. If it's back on it'll be at Hillsborough. One of the blokes is saying he won't go because he's a United fan lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

DST said:


> Is that the lad R, that I met Don? He didn't seem like a raging douche nozzle, but then we were on a chilled Island smoking de Ganj, lol.


Nah not the ginger fella it's his lasses father the other director. man you should read the tome of txt he sent late on last night, proclaiming he doesn't see what he did wrong ffs. bell end.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> 8:30!? That's very early for a drunken outburst. He must've been way out of line for his own daughter to slap him.
> Our do may be back on. If it's back on it'll be at Hillsborough. One of the blokes is saying he won't go because he's a United fan lol


He was making jokes about niggers at full volume while our new indian employee luaghed it off it was cringetastic for everyone.

lol folks are funny about football eh. not that hillsborough was in any way funny but to say you aint going because your a utd fan is a bit much. as is the use of UTD when referring to man utd, there are other utd's ya know lmao!

yeah he was sauced by time we got sat for the meal hence the clapping to the waiter. who even told him that's not the best idea sir....glad I left them to it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

How much of that Waiters spunk do you think he drank lol I'd think his dinner would've had a few "special" ingredients in it too. 

He's a Sheffield Utd fan and now there's a Rotherham fan saying it too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

aye we told him to stop it as we didn't want spit in our food aswell. had to apologise to the waiter. 

I feel like i've been cheated out of a nice do. I might take my lass and enjoy the place properly some time.

hopefully your do will be less eventful man!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

One of the lads is going to do a full Silver Bar after dinner. I've told him not to because there is no way he'll be able to be discreet on a full one but he knows best ffs I think I might accidentally forget to bring one for him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

my pal was had a half a one last saturday n said he was out of it, memory blank for about 2-3 hours. apparently he said to his lass ( as if he was sat in his front room) why doesn't every one just go home to bed. lmao

A full un off the bat will put the lad in his place, tell him to half it and do both at the same time. he'll know what's what haha 

Why do folks try and be bobby big bollocks with drink n drugs i don't know. these days they're better than they ever were. Makes me luagh when folks get the rose tinted specks on and talk about speckled miztubishis back in the day blah blah blah. those pills were never anywhere near 200mg +


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

Would it have been nice if he'd not been a dick? 
Is saying he can't remember any of it now? I would tell him every detail. How old is he? Is it out of character or are you always just waiting for the next episode? 
I've got a mate that I won't go out with anymore for that reason. A change comes over him and you just know he gonna go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

He's 70 man. Should know better but then again that's alcoholics for you. Yeah it's always the same with this guy. I regularly refuse to get in his car after he's had several pints. He's not just my boss but a friend too, he's just an arsehole when he's full of drink, proper worky ticket.

nah he's not saying anything at the moment I imagine he's licking his wounds in his pit.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't know if they were stronger when I started in '89 but you never needed more than two for an allnighter. I will say the parties were better though. I think not drinking makes it better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

What most don't take into account is that your first E will always be the best because after that your serotinin will never grow back in the same way as it was when you popped your cherry. increased usage over time seriously affects the glands that block uptake, meaning you have less euphoric rushes. these days I take 5HTP a few days either side of doing one.

That said I agree, parties were way better back when I started out. Y2K lol. these days warehouse raves are like hens teeth.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

70! Jesus and he's squaring up to folk. He lucky no ones ironed him out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

I was going to then I saw the look in his daughters eyes, well the tears actually. Realised I was about to deck a pensioner and thought better of it. With all that's gone on recently thank heavens I didn't last thing I need is an assult charge.

Mind he was well pissed off when I told him I wasn't going to punch an old man. lmao crazy old fucker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

Just spoken to the non divvy boss, his lass was about fall down drunk when I left, she was falling across the table to stagger to the bar, went down and smashed her face off the table. They're in A&E with her face like a pudding, they've a 4 hour wait for an xray. 

Really glad I left when I did.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't know if they were stronger when I started in '89 but you never needed more than two for an allnighter. I will say the parties were better though. I think not drinking makes it better


I am probably a similar age Oscar. And I never had more than 2. Normally 1 then on a long night a half extra. White doves where my intro and they were lovetastic rusharamma. If I could get shot of the kids for 2 days me and the good lady would do one. It's the only drug she will take funnily enough.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Just spoken to the non divvy boss, his lass was about fall down drunk when I left, she was falling across the table to stagger to the bar, went down and smashed her face off the table. They're in A&E with her face like a pudding, they've a 4 hour wait for an xray.
> 
> Really glad I left when I did.


So a normal Xmas do then really.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

aye pretty standard really lol. I nearly told the old fucker I wish he'd not survived when he drank the poppers last year. He has a real habbit of crocking the Xmas do.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye pretty standard really lol. I nearly told the old fucker I wish he'd not survived when he drank the poppers last year. He has a real habbit of crocking the Xmas do.


 He did what!!? Drank poppers? Amyl Nitrate? Jesus Christ was he hospitalised?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

DST said:


> I am probably a similar age Oscar. And I never had more than 2. Normally 1 then on a long night a half extra. White doves where my intro and they were lovetastic rusharamma. If I could get shot of the kids for 2 days me and the good lady would do one. It's the only drug she will take funnily enough.


Wafer thin Cali's were my first.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> He did what!!? Drank poppers? Amyl Nitrate? Jesus Christ was he hospitalised?


aye, I went out and found him asleep in his car, thought nowt of it he said he was cream crackered, so i left him. after an hour I thought i'd best wake him or he'll not sleep tonight. found him blue slumped over in the car unconscious. blue light to hospital. he'd ingested it by this point and they couldn't pump it out of him. the anti toxin stuff they injected him with turned him blue for a week, no shit. he's now known as poppa smurf. 

The toxicologist said I have never seen anyoine survive ingesting Amyl Nitrate. He thought the bee on the front and Bzzzz meant it was like one of these red bull mini shot things and would pep him up for the xmas do. 

Me and the lads from graft that weren't family went to KFC, proper ruined the xmas do.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

If he's still alive next year don't invite him or send him to the wrong restaurant. 
He must have just downed it one because I would imagine it tastes foul. He is one lucky fucker. 
Poppers smurf lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

well that's what I asked him a week later, did you not recoil at the stink of the stuff. All he said was it took him that long to fight his way through the plastic wrap stuff round the bottle he just rived the lid off and slammed it down then everything went black.

Can only imagine how much his head pounded.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

His anus was probably the most relaxed its ever been


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

oh he's taken some stick for it believe hahahaha


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2015)

Exo around day 35


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

downtime to you is what seeing the floor is to me lmao. nice colas already Osc lad


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't like downtime or seeing the floor lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

Touche'  I've an alarming amount of both going on at the minute. Think I might have fettled the flies though.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2015)

Once you know what you're dealing with most things are easily sorted.
When I had fungus gnats I didn't know what they were until all the leaves dried up and dropped off ffs How is that GG#4 coming along? Will you be flowering one soon?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

Well I'm vegging the mothers just now or rather, keeping them in stasis while I get Xmas out the way and things blow over with the divorcee fuckwit.

I'll put them back under hps after crimbo and take a round of snips. First run was going to be exo but they went to the tip with foot long root systems. Really narked the exo mini I had was about 2 weeks in flower and was gonna get the smelly cherry pollen had to go too.

Still all said and done if I'd left them, knowing my luck plod would have come.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2015)

In a few weeks I can give you some more if you need them or a couple of bushy ones I've taken cuts from. I always try and give them away but I normally just bin them when they're rootbound which I hate doing but I've nowhere to put them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

I've still got a mother and I'm just keeping things quiet til the new year but cheers anyway man. Aye it broke my heart throwing away all the clones and about a dozen psycho killer x livers seedlings.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2015)

The clones are replaceable. It's the seedlings I would be gutted about. They have the potential which is now not going to be realised.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

Aye true that, but I have plenty more so not all is lost. annoyingly they were just getting going to the point where I could see differences but hey ho, cookie crumbles eh.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2015)

You are taking it well. I would still be furious with that prick


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

learning to let go has been a trial but i can't be arsed to be angry with them. like my boss they know they've been dick heads.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2015)

Has your boss said sorry for his behaviour? 
People can be as much of a dick head as they like as long as what they do doesn't affect anybody else.
Our Christmas do is tomorrow but everyone is just meeting in a pub near work now. The new venue has not worked out either for some reason. Hopefully there will be gossip and hopefully it won't be about me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

He's apologised aye though I doubt he remembers what for. I told him I accept as long as he doesn't do it again. 

Apology means fuck all if he carries on like that again.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> He's apologised aye though I doubt he remembers what for. I told him I accept as long as he doesn't do it again.
> 
> Apology means fuck all if he carries on like that again.


Too right. You can only accept so many apologies for the same crap. But at seventy you'd think he'd know when he's about to switch into to looney mode and stop drinking. Is he going to retire soon?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2015)

Aye he's a chew on like. I've telt him no more but I'm pretty certain it wont be long afore he does something similar. It is Xmas and he'll be bored at home. 

Nah he needs to keep going work wise or he'll be a nightmare.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2015)

hows it growing Donald? whats poppin in your crib? do you like your last harvest smoke?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 20, 2015)

Not a lot popping. I'm having a Christmas break from growing. Harvest was good yeah. Lemons of all varieties.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2015)

that's cool man, what you got planned for the 2016 season?
did you get my message 2 u at BB site I sent to you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah I got it & replied but I'm still wondering why you think westy is tricky?! He didn't know the pips would be albino, not like every one out of the batch is either. In all the time its been for sale there's been three white ones seen in the F1's. 

2016 is going to be tough, same as this year but hopefully calmer. Mrs Don finishes becoming a doctor after 5 years. Then we're gonna hit Mexico for a real holiday. Breeding wise probably play with some new stuff after a few cash crops. Gorilla glue #4 is begging to be messed with. Strong as it comes but tastewise it's lacking Imo. I'll probably see just how big I can push the plemon too.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 22, 2015)

I've been using a different boost. Buddhas tree it's called and it's made the terminal buds square and a lot of pistils brown and its only a few days shy of six weeks. I hope its not trying to finish up because the colas haven't formed properly and are still quite small


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

Some new beers on the menu.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2015)

You get to go out for the evening? or just picking something up? How's the place look with the construction done? full of questions I am.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2015)

looks like it's time to sample.....enjoy


cof


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

That's what I miss about belgium..quality beer at a reasonable price.a bottle of delirium costs 3.99 in the fucking off licence n over a fiver in the one pub that sells it ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> I've been using a different boost. Buddhas tree it's called and it's made the terminal buds square and a lot of pistils brown and its only a few days shy of six weeks. I hope its not trying to finish up because the colas haven't formed properly and are still quite smallView attachment 3569870


How odd, I would be a bit concerned that its trying to finish up at 6weeks. Could end up with footlong foxtails.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2015)

Those beers look a little under my % preference but they sound tasty. Any stand outs? The fruity one ijndjaars sounds canny.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> That's what I miss about belgium..quality beer at a reasonable price.a bottle of delirium costs 3.99 in the fucking off licence n over a fiver in the one pub that sells it ffs


I do love a good trappist beer. I'm away out for a few tonight. Probably take it easy, I had a good swally last night. Caning the Xmas booze. Done about half the white Russian supplies in already.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Thats bang tidy man gott




a love a westmalle tripel fucking lovely beer..gets you raving aswell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2015)

Quality brew man. Steak, frites to go with n your golden. 

I had a black mc chouffe the other day lol not what you're thinking haha 8%. Gave me a right rough swede.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah the delirium is 8% but doesn't taste like it so u get pissed waaaaay 2 fast lol think the westmalle is 8% if not more.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

This shits 13% its fucking mental lol


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> You get to go out for the evening? or just picking something up? How's the place look with the construction done? full of questions I am.


Picking up a few beers for home lad. So, decided to have one from the tap while I was there. I've got pics of the place. It's been done really nicely imo. It's all open plan now.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Those beers look a little under my % preference but they sound tasty. Any stand outs? The fruity one ijndjaars sounds canny.


Never tried any tbh. I had a zatte and legged it as I was only supposed to be getting milk lol. The ijndjaars (which is a play on the Dutch word for 'end of year') I think I'll give a go at some point. Maybe the Guji as well but I am a zatte man as you know lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah the delirium is 8% but doesn't taste like it so u get pissed waaaaay 2 fast lol think the westmalle is 8% if not more.


Last time I drank a load of DT I crashed my bike, cracked my ribs and aeroplaned my face along the ground....none of which I remember.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh it's definitely for home n u should only have 5 max lol I've done it a few times in Belgium n a while back I really fucked up my leg n was out of work for nearly 2 months had to go to a physio n all thanks to a cocktail of valium n delirium lol still dunno how it happened to this day but ur mad to even consider cycling after a session on those lol a pub in Belgium that I worked at had this upscale beer bar with a menu of 200+ beers was fucking delicious but deadly haha


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

I wasn't getting told anything that night. When I left my mates he said I should walk my bike down the road.....to which I replied. "Do I look like a cunt who walks his bike down the road" lol...what a fukkin tit haha. My face was stuck to the pillow with blood in the morning....Yet my bike was securely locked up with both locks on. The mind boggles.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

It's got a pink elephant on the bottle,what did you expect?lol


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

I expect to be fukked up...no disappointments on that front. The Belgians do grand job on the beer front. Where were you based lad? I've a guy who's worked for me in Brussels for the last 9 years on a contract lol...been a few times for drinks as you can imagine. Always get lost there ffs.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 22, 2015)

Antwerp n hasselt . Belgian beers by far my favourite hands down.they really take beer seriously even they're draft larger like cristal was amazing n super cheap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> This shits 13% its fucking mental lol


My Xmas tipple.in the local that its gert lush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2015)

Went out n had a reet laugh last night. Ended up in a shit karaoke bar in the bigg market dueting erasure's a little respect. The bouncers came over and gave us a can of oust cos the green was that lifting in my pals coat pocket. Didn't hoy us out tho which was refreshing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My Xmas tipple.in the local that its gert lush


Actually its not that's the broon version, my local does the rouge one, dark cherry 9%


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey DGT! 

I just got to smoke the first bowl off my jakes dreams. She sure came out sativa dominant! Due to PM issues only took to 9 weeks....she needed 12 at least. Next run hope to take her further and see how she does. Definitely a vigorous plant. 

Hope all is well,

stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2015)

Yo papa, ABM was saying to keep an eye out for your next run! Hope the BBQ was fun man. Few of the uk guys have had some absolute stunners in the jakes dream. Hows the high? Soaring?

Good luck for the next run. You and Dr are going to smash it I'm sure.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

Yea its very soaring. I suspect at 12 weeks will be earth shaking. She seems to be pretty pm sensitive, which in my climate kinda blows, but such is life. I have a very large one about to go into flower from clone, and a decently large one from seed that's more indica, and not nearly as vigorous, but has a very very delicious stem rub. Have high hopes. IDK If I will have a permanent keeper outta the 2 females I have, but definitely still nice plants that will be fun smokes!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

oh yea, and thanks! we are both having high hopes that the next cycle is going to be one for the record books.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2015)

sounds like some good satty smoke man. if it's good at 9 by 12 it should be badass. looking forward to seeing how you guys get on, you both had great gardens this year.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 23, 2015)

you can use copper fungicide to eliminate the pm


cof


----------



## supchaka (Dec 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> oh yea, and thanks! we are both having high hopes that the next cycle is going to be one for the record books.


Well I think Dr got a cut of the SRS at the BBQ didn't he? If so then yes, this coming season will definitely be one for the record books


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> you can use copper fungicide to eliminate the pm
> 
> 
> cof


I'll give it a try. Seems I get rid of it for a while then it reblooms


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

supchaka said:


> Well I think Dr got a cut of the SRS at the BBQ didn't he? If so then yes, this coming season will definitely be one for the record books


Yea he did, I don't think I will end up doing any of them outdoors this year though. His clone got damaged by the heater and is recovery mode. So I don't think I'll end up with any clones in time this year to dethrone any of my proven winners from last year that are already vegging. Doesbt the srs take forever to flower? Could have sworn I saw people chopping their outdoor ones Nov 15. I definitely am looking forward to seeing how it does for doc though


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 23, 2015)

These fuckers are definitely finishing at six weeks ffs. I think it could of been my ph blunder when I put too much ph down in and corrected it with ph up instead of starting from scratch. It did damage some of the leaves so it's got to have affected the buds. The only other difference is that Buddhas tree stuff but I'm fairly sure that's not the culprit. I'll keep going and see where it ends up. Knocking four weeks off of flower time sounds great if you don't mind a shite yield. Serves me right for being lazy I guess. The worst part is that I knew I was making a balls up when I did it but carried on anyway.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea he did, I don't think I will end up doing any of them outdoors this year though. His clone got damaged by the heater and is recovery mode. So I don't think I'll end up with any clones in time this year to dethrone any of my proven winners from last year that are already vegging. Doesbt the srs take forever to flower? Could have sworn I saw people chopping their outdoor ones Nov 15. I definitely am looking forward to seeing how it does for doc though


I took one at 7 weeks and everyone loved it. Current round went 60 days. If she's alive still, she's gonna recover quick and take off! People are gonna breed the shit out of her too. Im just starting to think about what I wanna cross her with! She can't really be improved upon but man is she gonna bring some other strains up to par!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh yea I mean for outdoor. Thought I remember treeman saying his outdoor srs full season was very last to come down in the garden, even after cherrypie. I didn't have a long enough season to finish the cherry pie. Then again this is from stoner memory from the bbq. So I could be missremembering


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 23, 2015)

There was no srs last year payne. It's still way new. Doc is probably one of six or so with it at this point. Chemdog x cherry pie.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 23, 2015)

And it.is cut only


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> These fuckers are definitely finishing at six weeks ffs. I think it could of been my ph blunder when I put too much ph down in and corrected it with ph up instead of starting from scratch. It did damage some of the leaves so it's got to have affected the buds. The only other difference is that Buddhas tree stuff but I'm fairly sure that's not the culprit. I'll keep going and see where it ends up. Knocking four weeks off of flower time sounds great if you don't mind a shite yield. Serves me right for being lazy I guess. The worst part is that I knew I was making a balls up when I did it but carried on anyway. View attachment 3570764


Lesson learned man. Have you a scope to check the trichs? Hate to say it but they'll likely not be mature, a bit like using ripen too early. The hairs turn colour but you won't have that goldie brown finished look to the buds.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh yea doc and I are just talking about it. I was mistaken, totally different plants my bad.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2015)

HAPPY NEW Year old boy!!! WHOO HOO!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2016)

Seven weeks and there is some new pistil growth. 
Happy new year and all that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2016)

Lol full of the spirit of the season eh Oscar! Happy new year everyone. It can't possibly get any worse than last year and if it does I'm going to run into the sea.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2016)

Reggie Perrin stylee lol
It can always get worse just be grateful it's not. You could be simply walking round the shop to get a paper and have your bollocks ripped off by a Jack Russell. 
Make the best of what you've got. 
What I'm saying really is play with your nuts now because you may not have them tomorrow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2016)

That's it mate, I cant grow a beard for toffee but I can do a South African account. 

Aye I was touching my wood as I said it can't get worse lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2016)

Just read my first girlfriend got her truck run into by a lorry. Makes me feel good about my issues.

Best of luck this year mate. If what I'm seeing here is any indication, it's looking up already.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2016)

thank fuck that years over with lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2016)

Aye jig lad hopefully good fortune all round! Hope your making tasting notes from the ladies!? Did you revisit the plemon that ripped you?

All the best Mr West! Good tings an ting.


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2016)

Found a new bar on my new years morning walk. This being sober thing on the 1st is an interesting experience for sure...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2016)

Apt!!! Haha decent selection?


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2016)

720 beers. 20 on tap. I haven't been in yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2016)

Sounds the bollocks man.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye jig lad hopefully good fortune all round! Hope your making tasting notes from the ladies!? Did you revisit the plemon that ripped you?
> 
> All the best Mr West! Good tings an ting.


I tried a bit. Didn't do as much as the first time, but then I had a bit of the CQ48 and the mixture of the two is deadly. We'll have to speak about it all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2016)

Deffo, sounds interesting indeed! Back to normality Monday. I've a new PC at home. I'll try the camera on it and hopefully skype and me.might be friends again..


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2016)

LOL.... I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> LOL.... I'm not holding my breath.


Did you see much of the boxing day test Jig? 
When we lost a few early wickets I thought a collapse was on the cards but Compton did the business on his return. Finn taking that wicket in the last over of the day was a big nail in the coffin of South Africa's innings. Ali getting A.B. in the first over of the following morning sealed it. It was good of Cook to start with spin instead of pace too. Cook's captaining has really improved in the last year. It all starts again in the morning too


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2016)

You know it man. To be honest I turned off day one after we were 3-40 or whatever it was.  Then when I read the finish of day 1 was like 40-138 I thought I'd watch next day. Enjoyed the rest till Steyn got hurt. Always a shame when both sides aren't at full strength. Still watched us finish it off though. Shitty as I turned it on 10 minutes after play began day 5 and missed AB get out. I'm always for england, but it was great stuff to see Steyn doing his thing to start it all off. And I agree that the captaincy is better now. And Root is looking great still. I'm excited about our future. About the only let down for me was Stokes going out for 5.

Poor S.A seems a mess. Putting A.B back at keeper is not the best move I think, and their bowling attack is pretty weak. Not quite the force they were a couple years ago. I find selecting and personel an extremely interesting part of this game. There's only so many tests to play in, and it's hard to get into form to show your capability, so it's like the selectors are all guessing.

Can't wait for tomorrow's test. The 3 gals (daughter wife and mom in law) are headed out for the day tomorrow... so there will be lots of smoking, cricket, and football going on to celebrate the new year in style. You should hop a plane and come smoke some with me.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 1, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> You know it man. To be honest I turned off day one after we were 3-40 or whatever it was.  Then when I read the finish of day 1 was like 40-138 I thought I'd watch next day. Enjoyed the rest till Steyn got hurt. Always a shame when both sides aren't at full strength. Still watched us finish it off though. Shitty as I turned it on 10 minutes after play began day 5 and missed AB get out. I'm always for england, but it was great stuff to see Steyn doing his thing to start it all off. And I agree that the captaincy is better now. And Root is looking great still. I'm excited about our future. About the only let down for me was Stokes going out for 5.
> 
> Poor S.A seems a mess. Putting A.B back at keeper is not the best move I think, and their bowling attack is pretty weak. Not quite the force they were a couple years ago. I find selecting and personel an extremely interesting part of this game. There's only so many tests to play in, and it's hard to get into form to show your capability, so it's like the selectors are all guessing.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow's test. The 3 gals (daughter wife and mom in law) are headed out for the day tomorrow... so there will be lots of smoking, cricket, and football going on to celebrate the new year in style. You should hop a plane and come smoke some with me.


I'd love to but we've still got family here and more visitors to come. 
But I WILL be watching the Cricket. I also made it VERY clear that is what I would be doing boxing day lol

I think SA should get rid of the quota system which is affecting the team they can select. Even the players that are selected because of it don't like it as they are not there on merit. But if it wasn't in place England wouldn't have got Pietersen so it worked out pretty well for us


----------



## papapayne (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey don,

Wanted to make sure you have new thread

https://www.rollitup.org/t/payne-farms-soldiers-co-op-2016-garage-grow.894422/

gonna be fun - 6k watts with 6 huge Dog kush plants, jakes dream, and more!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2016)

Cheers Papa, I thought I was subbed to it already but it looks like 4 pages went past without a notification so i guess I didn't!? 

not much going on at my place, the bonzai'd mothers are starting to look a bit battered with the constant spraying of fertilome 2-3 times a day( cheers @Cof ) I think the flies are gone, haven't seen any adults for a while. lol, each time i've said that the next day there's been one so fingers crossed. they've done quite well for being under a 7w cfl for 3 weeks lol

gonna turn the 600 on soon and get the loft boarded and the tent up and rocking.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Jan 5, 2016)

Nothin a lil time won't resolve  Still looking pretty green and perky


----------



## papapayne (Jan 5, 2016)

and yea, I think RUI maybe to blame as well, its been screwy for a few weeks. I know I seem to have to go re look into threads I know I am subbed up to to see the new posts lately. Hopefully they get the server issues resolved!


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3578935


Is that still in the cupboard lad? I've got too many cuts and they are getting too big...still got another month so not sure how I am going to play it out since me veg space is currently occupied.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)

papapayne said:


> and yea, I think RUI maybe to blame as well, its been screwy for a few weeks. I know I seem to have to go re look into threads I know I am subbed up to to see the new posts lately. Hopefully they get the server issues resolved!


yeah it went a bit loopy over the christmas break eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Is that still in the cupboard lad? I've got too many cuts and they are getting too big...still got another month so not sure how I am going to play it out since me veg space is currently occupied.


yeah that's the little cupboard man. you need shot of a few clones? I'll be vegging another 2-3 weeks taking snips and flowering soon as i see legs on the new mothers.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 6, 2016)

They look good to me. Are you keeping them ticking over until you're ready to go full steam again?
I can bung you a load of unrooted exo's if you want. I'm just about to bin two mothers and I can chop them up if you want them


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 6, 2016)

DST said:


> Found a new bar on my new years morning walk. This being sober thing on the 1st is an interesting experience for sure...
> View attachment 3575771
> View attachment 3575773


don't ride ur bike whatever u do man lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> They look good to me. Are you keeping them ticking over until you're ready to go full steam again?
> I can bung you a load of unrooted exo's if you want. I'm just about to bin two mothers and I can chop them up if you want them


cheers osc lad but I've an exo mother there in the stable and yeah I'm just keeping them in stasis til I'm reet to go full tilt again. 

exo, psycho, GG#4, Sour diesel and Plemon. I think I'll probably be doing 2 strains each go round for the year. part of me is saying get a 1KW and part of me is remembering how bloody hot it has been last few summers lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 6, 2016)

I've really considered 1K's because I bet they're the business in cooltubes. But even then they'll be pretty hot. I can turn my ballasts up to 660 but never have. Not sure why I haven't. I use the 400 setting for early veg though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2016)

yeah that's pretty much what i'm going to do dial the 600 down a touch. I think it's a classic case of eyes bigger than my belly.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy New Year Don and the Boyz!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2016)

Happy new year Mo! it's done nowt but piss down since before Christmas here. sick of the poxy weather on this island.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2016)

The weather is total shite recently. I started at 4:30 this morning and got fucking soaked. Rest of the day in damp clothes. Thanks for that ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2016)

My office ceiling is leaking and the council are doing sod all about it. In their wisdom my colleagues put two metal waste bins to catch the drips. It's playing a kind of tune almost.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2016)

That's serious chinese water torture there. I'd lose my mind.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2016)

Put the buckets at different heights until you get a tune you can recognise lol

You think you've got it rough at work. I'm parked in a busy layby and can't move for forty five minutes and I am absolutely busting for a tom tit. I think I'll have go for a walk and find a secluded spot and spend the rest of the day with no socks on lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2016)

If this gets any worse I'm going to have to check my trolleys for shopping.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Put the buckets at different heights until you get a tune you can recognise lol
> 
> You think you've got it rough at work. I'm parked in a busy layby and can't move for forty five minutes and I am absolutely busting for a tom tit. I think I'll have go for a walk and find a secluded spot and spend the rest of the day with no socks on lol


Fucking tacho breaks ffs lol, always happens when you are hungry, need a dump etc

Also, leaves and newspaper work as well as socks if not a bit rougher lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2016)

hahaha have you not got a bog roll permanently in the day kit Osc lad?!


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2016)

Pray for a ghostie!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2016)

lmao the teflon dump


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2016)

Dst u made me gigggle like a school boy lol. I have a long weekend this weekend yay at last, twas the weekend b4 christmass was last time i didnt have to go to me mums bless her. Hopefully ill get my second tent with 4 plants init by monday.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2016)

Just a quick update on my bowel movement. I ended up baking it until I got home. It took some shifting mind. It felt like a wardrobe coming out so it did it in stages which caused "breather rings" on the turd itself but once the bastard had got a bit narrower gravity took over and it was like an Otter off a river bank. I'm off for a Cigar


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Just a quick update on my bowel movement. I ended up baking it until I got home. It took some shifting mind. It felt like a wardrobe coming out so it did it in stages which caused "breather rings" on the turd itself but once the bastard had got a bit narrower gravity took over and it was like an Otter off a river bank. I'm off for a Cigar


Sounds like my daughters birth. haha Congrats mate lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 7, 2016)

Beautiful imagery guys.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2016)

Most births I have seen involve poo


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2016)

I've taken the plunge. No NFT next round. I've bought the coco, pebbles and pots. It might be the first and last though. Humping 50L bags around is a right ballache. 
Plus it's a massive pain in the arse getting the caps off those cunts first time. Or was that just me?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3581777
> I've taken the plunge. No NFT next round. I've bought the coco, pebbles and pots. It might be the first and last though. Humping 50L bags around is a right ballache.
> Plus it's a massive pain in the arse getting the caps off those cunts first time. Or was that just me?


No they actually sell a special spanner for em lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> No they actually sell a special spanner for em lol


You have to buy a spanner to get the tops off? They don't come free with them? That seems a bit of a piss take. 
Exo at 8 weeks


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> You have to buy a spanner to get the tops off? They don't come free with them? That seems a bit of a piss take.
> Exo at 8 weeks View attachment 3581910View attachment 3581910







£6 lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> You have to buy a spanner to get the tops off? They don't come free with them? That seems a bit of a piss take.
> Exo at 8 weeks View attachment 3581910View attachment 3581910


Good looking bud!!!!!
Does the spanner come with a 55 gallon drum of Vaseline?.....something to grease you when you've been screwed.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2016)

If you make friends with the guy at the hydro shop you get them for free.  You might even get a free dispenser thingy.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2016)

If I buy any more I'll get the shop to open them for me. I'll be fucked if I'm paying six notes for a spanner. It wouldn't surprise me if you had to buy different A and B spanners if they pull stunts like that. I like the tap thing though. You need two of the those though. 

I'll be putting some exo clones in pots in a couple of days. It'll the first time I've used a pot of any kind for about five years lol 

Jig. Ben Stokes holy shit. It's a shame that knock didn't win a test. It deserved to.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2016)

are you a Motorhead fan?
Lem's funeral was broadcasted live today.
jail bait baby get down. love me like a reptile.
He was a real English Gentleman. I freakin Love motorhead, Lemmy was like GOD!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2016)

The bio nova 5l bottles have the same lid. I just break the plastic connector with a knife and the tops come off easy then.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3581777
> I've taken the plunge. No NFT next round. I've bought the coco, pebbles and pots. It might be the first and last though. Humping 50L bags around is a right ballache.
> Plus it's a massive pain in the arse getting the caps off those cunts first time. Or was that just me?


Took me for ever, no one said owt about a spanner they're sposed to come with. I ended up cutting though the yellow pins. Was a right fanny on


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Jig. Ben Stokes holy shit. It's a shame that knock didn't win a test. It deserved to.


Man I was dying... I couldn't get the stream of the match to work all day. Just watched the ticker on the skysports page. I kept yelling like shit I can't beleive I'm missing this... arrrggg. Brilliant stuff for sure. Did you read the interview with Botham where he said he thinks stokes is better than he was at the same age. Would be amazing if he could turn this into a career long thing.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Took me for ever, no one said owt about a spanner they're sposed to come with. I ended up cutting though the yellow pins. Was a right fanny on


Apparently you have to BUY the spanner.
They still took some effort to open even after I'd cut the yellow bits. Then humping bags of coco and pebbles about I nearly gave up and just thought I'd stick with NFT lol
But if it's variety I want it's got to be this way. If I must suffer for it then so be it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2016)

Aye bit of a pisstake that not including a spanner ffs the cheapskates


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 10, 2016)

Any tips for coco? Or is it just common sense?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2016)

never feed just plain water. other than that it's a lot like soil


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 10, 2016)

Rooted cuts half strength or full blast from the get go? 
4ml a litre is their recommended highest dose I think.
Do you just use the per litre method or EC?
It does seem like a awful lot of work compared to just putting blocks on a tray and filling a tank up lol
Watering the back ones will be a pain


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2016)

2 ml first week and up it when they hit 12-18"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2016)

And Na I don't ph or ec sod all man


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 10, 2016)

Cheers mate. I'm sure I'll be fine apart from the extra work lol
I'm not sure I like them same nutrients all the way through though. It seems a bit jack of all trades to me. Is there any other additives you need other than pk and liquid lead/overdrive? I use a good root stimulater anyway which you really see the benefit of in NFT. I got pots with holes down the sides not airpots but the same principle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2016)

lol too lazy to water em every other day haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2016)

There's a few thing out the canna line that are excellent. The rhizotonic and if you're reusing coco they have a flush that breaks the salts, other than that whatever pk13/14 or booster you fancy. 

Only other thing I give is gh ripen the last 3 feeds before chop.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi DGT! hope your well. Happy New Year!Thanks for everything!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 10, 2016)

I use ripen anyway. I've also bought a bottle of that silicon stuff. I'm doing eight instead of the usual six to try and keep the veg time about the same. If I hit six a plant it'll be around the same amount I'm used to getting from NFT. Well a bit less but I'll be happy with that if the flavour improves and I can try different strains too. That's the main reason I'm changing my methods. Eight week exo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks lovely mate. Aye the silicone is a good addition


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I use ripen anyway. I've also bought a bottle of that silicon stuff. I'm doing eight instead of the usual six to try and keep the veg time about the same. If I hit six a plant it'll be around the same amount I'm used to getting from NFT. Well a bit less but I'll be happy with that if the flavour improves and I can try different strains too. That's the main reason I'm changing my methods. Eight week exo View attachment 3582764


Well like I said last page, there plenty to choose from if owt takes your fancy!? The gorilla glue#4 you'll want to try I'm sure. 

Are you going to switch up strains one the grow and risk them not finishing same time? If so Rasclots sour diesel is a corker at 10wk. My plemon puts out good weight at 9


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2016)

I've fancied that Gorilla Glue for a while. 
I'll still do full runs because vegging under proper lights makes a huge difference in yield. Thick stems and branches. Still doesn't stop exo from flopping all over though lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2016)

aye I'm itching to get the glue going myself. trying to decide what I should run, probably be 50/50 split GG#4 and the plemon


----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2016)

I am hearing mediocre results on the GG #4.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I am hearing mediocre results on the GG #4.


Everything I've heard is positive. The only negative stuff I've seen comes from people that don't have it and can be put down to sour grapes. Is sour grape a strain? Lol


----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2016)

I just read a post saying it carries a virus that will stunt other plants. The grower is removing it from his grow and is already seeing weird growth on some of his other crops.

Be careful. The big players are getting into the Canna game and they don't play fair.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes, there is a strain called sour grapes. I grew it. It was disappointing. Apt name lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2016)

just planted 4 fem plems and 4 blue pits fingers crossed for poppage.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I just read a post saying it carries a virus that will stunt other plants. The grower is removing it from his grow and is already seeing weird growth on some of his other crops.
> 
> Be careful. The big players are getting into the Canna game and they don't play fair.


Is this like when some people said mj could carry the mosaic virus? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I just read a post saying it carries a virus that will stunt other plants. The grower is removing it from his grow and is already seeing weird growth on some of his other crops.
> 
> Be careful. The big players are getting into the Canna game and they don't play fair.


I wouldn't believe everything those Cali guys say Mo. The sample I got with the snip took my head off. Super frosty earthy coffee smell. Proofs in the pud I guess. 3 months to go....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2016)

This damn Pokemon keeps taking my head off. Woke up this morning higher than I felt all last night.

Edit: lolol damn autocorrect has me smoking Pokemon instead of plemon now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2016)

Lmao smokin pokeballs. Must be some good ish brother hahah


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2016)

Loving this Hotdog. Not a yielder but so dam frosty. Puts the dog to shame on that front.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Loving this Hotdog. Not a yielder but so dam frosty. Puts the dog to shame on that front.
> View attachment 3584139


I love the leaf colour on that and the bud looks as frosty as a bud can get. Are there beans available? I can do a different strain or two now I'm giving coco a try.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2016)

I remember that. People wouldn't smoke cigarettes around their plants and would scrub up and change clothes.

This is coming from a grower from Canada that has heard the rumor and has some weird growth on his other plants now. The other grower is a commercial grower in CA who had 99 plants over 10 feet tall of various strains. GG4 wasn't his favorite plant or product.

Hot Dog is looking frosty! What does it smell like?


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2016)

They will be eventually Oscar. And Mo. This one is sweet like the FB and you get a Sour kick when you smoke her. Also has the classic coffee bean aroma.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2016)

I love the coffee smell. It is especially nice in the morning when the plants are the smelliest. The back corner of the north garden collects the smell and is such a wonderful morning retreat to enjoy the fresh aromas of the morning before they are tainted by traffic.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3581777
> I've taken the plunge. No NFT next round. I've bought the coco, pebbles and pots. It might be the first and last though. Humping 50L bags around is a right ballache.
> Plus it's a massive pain in the arse getting the caps off those cunts first time. Or was that just me?


 those caps are a right cunt to get off alright but I'd gotten a little tool with my 5ltrs to get the cap off.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 12, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> If you make friends with the guy at the hydro shop you get them for free.  You might even get a free dispenser thingy.
> 
> View attachment 3581962


I'd gotten both those lads for free with my order. Head back down the shop n throw a few slaps till they sort u one for free...fucking cunts trying to pull a fast one on u


----------



## supchaka (Jan 12, 2016)

I remember mk ultra had a coffee scent to it that I always liked


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2016)

I cant see how gg4 has some virus that will mess with other strains. More likely a general virus piggy backing.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2016)

Might have been some clones got infected at a shop.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 12, 2016)

Its an interesting read


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2016)

I read it as well...he makes a lot of assumptions and claims with only slightly backing it up. I also noticed on that site, he only posts in that forum never any other forum, doesn't post any grow pics, or comment in anyones threads...just that "virus" thread. And GG#4 is still very new to the market, still so new that it is really hard for me to believe anyone could have seen enough GG#4 with the virus vs every other strain out there to make that claim. I have GG#4 in my garden...all I can say is I haven't had someone say anything other than its amazing smoke. Very potent. very loud chocolate, chem and diesel smell. Makes simply amazing hash. I don't like how lanky and flop city it goes, buts its an OG, so I almost expect it. I know I'll have the gg#4 a while....


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2016)

A couple of days shy of nine weeks. My cuts are rooted through the inch and a half blocks and will be going in my first attempt at coco this weekend. I was thinking of some kind of dripper system has anyone got any experience with that? If I don't do that it'll be a jug and a length of guttering to get at the back ones


----------



## supchaka (Jan 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> A couple of days shy of nine weeks. My cuts are rooted through the inch and a half blocks and will be going in my first attempt at coco this weekend. I was thinking of some kind of dripper system has anyone got any experience with that? If I don't do that it'll be a jug and a length of guttering to get at the back ones View attachment 3584935


I use a funnel with the tube extension of a shop vac taped to the end of it. Gives me about 3 feet of reach


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I use a funnel with the tube extension of a shop vac taped to the end of it. Gives me about 3 feet of reach


I need about eight feet. A length of sturdy guttering from B&Q ought to do it. 
What you've got could also be used as a self service colonic irrigation kit lol


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2016)

Hoover up the rusty sherrif....Size of hoop have you got Oscar lad? That poo must have ripped you a new one lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 13, 2016)

My rusty bullet hole is of a standard size I would think. But you're right that poo did tear me a new one it also left the old one in tatters.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 13, 2016)

Hows everyone ain't been in here for ages! Got a ash catcher for my roor smooth as fuck now


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2016)

Life's still good here ras. Little girl is getting bigger and I'm learning spanish lol. How you been?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 13, 2016)

That's a very clean bong man...wish mine looked like that.them ash catchers are fucking great!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

tis indeed a lovely bong that lad. almost makes me want to get my EHLE back out. the ashcatcher is a great addition. I'd also recommend the diffuser downstem.

so I popped round a meates place last night. 10 weeks from see auto's 1800w in a loft n he reckons they've been pulling a few oz less than a box each time. I've a bin bag full of scraggly shite he wants turned into primo bubble ffs.

  


Scuse the shitty hps shot of my babies, their first day back under the 600. it's snowing a goodun out so I thought it best get em up to temp again if it's going to be freezing for a bit. get some more coco and pot them up this week, cloner going next week, board the loft then tent and a week or so under the light to veg them into their final pots and BOOM.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Is that a new tent I see lol shiny shit going on there. Will u guys at bb be doing any crosses with the uk clones n those american clones you've recently come into?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

that's the same old mylar I bought donkeys years back, there'll be a new loft tent going in or maybe a new normal tent depending on the space I've got. 

As for BB and new american crosses, yes, I'll be hitting thew GG#4 with a few things likely, I've some unfinished crosses to play with, I put the gingerbread pheno of fireballs to my smelly charry male. @jigfresh has been keeping some stuff under wraps, the cross I thought would be bunk CQ48 has turned out pretty damn good, and the Plemon regs have been kicking his ass. 

I'd like to put a cracking fireballs male to the GG#4 and Rasclots sour diesel.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Shit dawg your tents seriously clean lol.looking forward to seeing whats out next man sounds promising.doesnt bizzle have a few other clones of the American variety you could probably play with? He's gotten so many I've lost count.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

lol dude it's a walk in wardrobe 3x3 I've been battling flies for months so keeping it clean was a must. man I m#been sweeping the top cm of coco just to try and catch stray eggs. paranoid android!

yeah bizzle's got the hookup over in the states. so have we. the guys in the 600 have given us some gems man. the fireballs is top draw shizzle man. cut I had smelled li9ke straight up gingerbread biscuits in the cano. hit like tyson in a bad mood too. I'll be doing a run just looking for males haha

I really want to hit the male jig has with the cut of the plemon and see what comes out it should be a corker.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

If it's gnats,gnatrol has been amazing for me man n strips to catch the flying cunts. Jesus I better start popping more fireballs so lol think I've 5 or so left.that harvest pic of the plemon you'd posted was pretty slick alright so will be nice to see what comes of her.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

yeah man I had the yellow traps up and was spraying them with fertilome, its an american brand thats banned over here i.e. it works....

Aye the fireballs is deffo on my to do next list but I need some coin crops first. be GG4 and plemon first round. something I can bang out for 2's in the GG4 and plenty weight out the plemon. I've only 1 600w though so won't be humongous yields but it'll be cool tubed so with a bit canopy management I should hit a decent number. 

I'd better I was looking at my jars thinking, fuck am I making it til harvest lol!


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm running on fucking dust man, been shaking the same trim for near a month now n been compensating with copious amounts of alcohol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm probs gonna go on the scrounge to a few mates, I sort him the 'yokes' I believe you potato munchers call em, he sorts me the odd bag when I'm short.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Lmao yeah yolks or small things...ive a few myself but the audi are dirty for sure.some horrible come down off em,definetly not worth it so ill probably sling em for a tenner n buy a case of cider haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

furry muff geezer, you use pillreports.net aye?

I got a load of the silver bars recently, they're still as banging as they were. I munched way too many in one sitting so I'm leaving them for another month at least. 

I've ordered a geezy of Md and I've the caps and .00 scales to make my own dose batch up.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah the audi had great fucking reports around 220 on p-report but these are definitely knock offs but the lads around here shouldn't know.yeah ud have a tidy return if u source the md from the dn...how much u gonna sling em for? A g of md here's around 60+e n I've seen ounces for fuck all on the dn...biiiig money to be made but I wouldn't trust myself shit would end out like my great idea to buy benzos in bulk haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

I've just seen 10gram for about 85 bar man. killing to be made if folks will buy them. guarantee the quality and it should be a peice of piss do 200mg for 10's all day. 150's for the weaklings among us haha. 

I've ordered a test couple of G from a vendor and see how good the quality is. 25g's going for £177 Think my pal offered me an ounce for 300's last I asked. DN's gonna put folks out of business


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

Well there you have it shits a no brainer.first! it's their own fucking fault for getting so greedy man you'll chean up with them prices...nice bit of dosh for ur holidays.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

rights man! I don't really have a massive customer base for them but the guys who see me for em want quality all the time. no shite. I know a couple gay lads who have plenty mates who'll go mad for decent swag


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 14, 2016)

It's better if u keep the customer base smaller n do deals on larger amounts,clean up like some Hispanic house cleaner man! I can picture it now...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

we need more lemon pledge.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2016)

I got some.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

We talking the psycho killer lemon pledge pheno? Chunky buds like the psycho and lemon pledge stink from the jtr side?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2016)

yessir, smells just like lemon pledge and just as strong and a bit more stinging to the nostrils and throat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome, hows the test smoking going?! Drop a pic of the pk for me man!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2016)

I'll bung you a bit of exo in a couple of weeks if you're running out of bud. It's not my finest effort but it's okay.
You can have some next week if you want to dry it yourself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

You are a gent Oscar, if needs be I'll take you up on that, last bit was grand, you're too hard on yaself.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2016)

One of my TGA girls was like lemon pinesol!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2016)

Haven't tried any of the PK yet but I've found the keepers of most things. The cq48 is real nice. I think the qqpk is nice too, just need to wrap my head around a bit more of an up smoke. Seems to smoke a bit more like the pk but with the weight of the QQ. They were huge buds on all of them.

pk #2


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

That Jack the ripper with the psychosis f1 pledge cut was up in my top five for sure. No real haze structure or spicy smell just lemony psycho and skunk vigour. 

Man I'm hoping jiggy is going to make my day here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Haven't tried any of the PK yet but I've found the keepers of most things. The cq48 is real nice. I think the qqpk is nice too, just need to wrap my head around a bit more of an up smoke. Seems to smoke a bit more like the pk but with the weight of the QQ. They were huge buds on all of them.
> 
> pk #2
> View attachment 3585858 View attachment 3585859


Hard to call it full of pips but it looks good not too satty but the leaves are quite thin. Not the droid were looking for I think.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2016)

The smell is right. That's for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

Could be wrong though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2016)

Smells right looks good. Smoke some n let.me know buddy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2016)

bonzai mother plants are now in bigger pots and have had the nute equivalent of 3 barrocca in a can of monster and a bacon butty. they'll be bullet proof next week


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2016)

looking good donny. i have full 100% poppage on the plem fems and blue pits i planted, phew thank fuck for that man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2016)

The lad in amsterdam that DST knows said his were going good. I'll be made up if they're carbon copies of the original. 

All I've grown in is 3.5L for donkeys ages, I'me going to be upping my pot size to 6L airpots so should see a good bump in end weight. 

Been costing out the chipboard for the floor and sectioning off the gable end. That with the Kingspan should run me about 250 tops, gonna measure up this weekend and see if I can get a normal tent in there instead of a daft loft shaped one.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2016)

They look good and haven't seemed to mind treading water for a bit. When I've tried that they always get claw and rootbound to fuck. 
3.5l pots? That's pretty small. How often are watering them? 
I've bought 12l pots with holes in the sides. Kind of like airpots but not the self assembly ones


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2016)

I've started on the road to variety. What a ballache though. I'm dreading doing eight full size pots ffs. 
NFT is too easy lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2016)

its prolly gonna seem really slow growing for you this way oscar, unless u gonna feed em 4 times a day lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> They look good and haven't seemed to mind treading water for a bit. When I've tried that they always get claw and rootbound to fuck.
> 3.5l pots? That's pretty small. How often are watering them?
> I've bought 12l pots with holes in the sides. Kind of like airpots but not the self assembly ones


3.5's were getting every day, no run off. But last couple of weeks if my mainlining wasn't even they fall over with top heavy.

The airpots are class I know few lads reckon ne difference but I know my plants look way better in em.

Am looking forward to 4-5 ft trees. Watch tho space lol for 3 month haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've started on the road to variety. What a ballache though. I'm dreading doing eight full size pots ffs.
> NFT is too easy lolView attachment 3586636


Spice of life mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Spice of life mate


Still only got the one strain though lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2016)

Lol ill be cleaning the cloner out the Morra.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2016)

I've been having a rummage around and I've got two Sensi Jack Flash, three Sensi Super Skunk beans and I've also got five of Fred's very first DPQ's. 
If I remember right the Jack Flash was a monster yielder. Not super stinky but it had a really relaxing high but not sedative.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2016)

Haha you've gone from# NFT only to multi strain grows with unknown pips never mind proven cuts. My kinda mixing shit up that


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've been having a rummage around and I've got two Sensi Jack Flash, three Sensi Super Skunk beans and I've also got five of Fred's very first DPQ's.
> If I remember right the Jack Flash was a monster yielder. Not super stinky but it had a really relaxing high but not sedative.


The Sensi Super skunk I ran was a keeper. Excellent yields of very rotten orange smelling buds. Almost nauseating how strong they smelled. Very nice hybrid buzz.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

I only had 2 beans, were freebies only one female, so can't speak to stability though or if I just got hella lucky


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2016)

Some walloping today huh oscar?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2016)

Toon Finally looked convincing winning!!!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2016)

The beans are really old so they may not even germinate. I haven't exactly kept them in pristine condition. they've been in a shoe box with loads of other crap and the temperature has not been constant lol we'll see though, they might pop.
Getting some autumn colour. It's come on in the last couple of days but only on the ones nearest the intake. The bud hasn't changed and probably won't because they're ten weeks on Tuesday and coming down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2016)

Nice colours man. Ten week psycho was last 9 weeker I let run over. It was debilitating haha

You'd be surprised how old beans that have been kept in shitty conditions can germ.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2016)

What method of germination do you use? I used to do paper towels. I haven't grown from seed in years. Probably about six years. Maybe more lol

I went to QPR Rotherham today. First win for JFH at last. Lucky to have got to half time without letting one in.

Jig did you watch any of that today?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

fold a sheet of paper towel and dampen it then layer of paper on top, few more drips to make sure the papers damp but not soaked and in a butter tub, then into the airing cupboard or on top of my pc for a bit ambient heat. 

made a change enjoying snatcho the day last night


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Jig did you watch any of that today?





jigfresh said:


> Some walloping today huh oscar?


Yeah, I mentioned it on the previous page.  Watched near the whole day. Couldn't help thing to last summer with Broad opening up a can on the SA boys. Wicked stuff. Shame cook got out before it was all over.

Hey Don... my good lady is coming up your way. She's off to visit Lindisfarne this week.  Holy cow the weather is shit up there huh? She couldn't drag me out of the son for anything.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

Lindisfarne at this time of year is bloody grim mate haha. I'm in London all week coming anyway. a few degrees warmer. just...

I got a kindle fire so I could skype you guys and my family and it's such a piece of crap. can't put firefox on it, or thunderbird. it's basically a 'keep your kids quiet in the back seat' toy. 

Think I may have a solution though, my old xbox headphones might fit the new computer. 

I WILL NOT LET SKYPE WIN. hahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

The temps may be warmer in London, but we all know their hearts are colder. haha

I wouldn't trust any piece of tech in your hands dude, lolol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

i know it's ridiculous, classic at work i'm on ball everything outside is just pot luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

did your skype ring that end?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

Wasn't open, try again now...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fold a sheet of paper towel and dampen it then layer of paper on top, few more drips to make sure the papers damp but not soaked and in a butter tub, then into the airing cupboard or on top of my pc for a bit ambient heat.
> 
> made a change enjoying snatcho the day last night


At least you can watch MOTD I have to watch that shite on Channel 5


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

hahah aye mind we might be joining you yet...

should see the trim this lads give me to bubble for him. load of twigs and not frosty lower shite. he'll be complaining it looks green I bet the fucker. I'm telling him next time it's sugar leaves or nowt. the grower can hoy a bit more effort in than chopping them at the base and black bagging the fuckers.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lindisfarne at this time of year is bloody grim mate haha. I'm in London all week coming anyway. a few degrees warmer. just...
> 
> I got a kindle fire so I could skype you guys and my family and it's such a piece of crap. can't put firefox on it, or thunderbird. it's basically a 'keep your kids quiet in the back seat' toy.
> 
> ...


I believe you can root the kindle to unlock it and have more availability to fuck with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

I've re routed the bloody thing to amazon supchaka but thanks anyway!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2016)

Give it back to him and say it's got no frost so it won't be worth the effort. 

My roof has got more snow on it than most of my neighbours'. There is a patch near the bottom above the bathroom window where the exhaust comes out but unless you're stood in my back garden you can't see it
There is one house out the back that's got zero snow on it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

Ah fuck it I'm gonna do it anyway. Hours work for a bit kick back. 

Aye the roof has got to look legit. I vent out the chimney anyway so its just the space needs separating from rest of the loft and the smaller section kingspanned. Doorway put in. Probs not even bother with the tent n just board it and mylar.

Not gonna be cheap but I'm more worried about neighbour next door hearing the noise. 

Can't get away with sod all he's like a hawk ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

the cheap cord went on the rim of the bag and slopped a bit mash into my first run, bit gutted but got most the bits out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

Second lot I squeezed out first I've not that's why its darker if you're wondering


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2016)

That look nice. I've never had that kind of hash. I tried making that isopropyl alcohol stuff once but i thought I'd fucked it up and binned it. I used the 70% stuff which I don't think is strong enough. 
It's something I should learn to do because I waste a lot of resin that could be reclaimed. 
Scissor snot is the only thing I have but I don't really like that. It's too harsh and a bit strong. It gives me a sweaty top lip lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

many a time I've tried to tell ya to make something of ya trim but I understand why you can't. it's a crying shame man.

He won't miss a bit when it's reet I'll hoy you a lump. mind you this will likely be a bit strong for you if scissor snot gives ya a sweaty top lip lol..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That look nice. I've never had that kind of hash. I tried making that isopropyl alcohol stuff once but i thought I'd fucked it up and binned it. I used the 70% stuff which I don't think is strong enough.
> It's something I should learn to do because I waste a lot of resin that could be reclaimed.
> Scissor snot is the only thing I have but I don't really like that. It's too harsh and a bit strong. It gives me a sweaty top lip lol


set of bubble bags are only a tenner on amazon


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2016)

look into dry ice hash......easier than bubble and you get all of the goodies.







cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

Its really pricey to get hold of in uk cof I did it a few years back yield was insane. I had to get my gf to steal me a polystyrene tub when she worked in a transplant unit haha


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2016)

it's a shame about the price........as long as it didn't contain any organs you were golden


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

Hahah yeah, the box previously did have lol. They only sell it at fancy party stores here not down the local bodega like you guys over the pond. Really sucks.

Like most decent U.S. products they're banned here


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2016)

and it appears the eu isn't any help. time to leave before they bleed you dry.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

I smoked the PK lemon pledge, it was a bit racy at first that made my ears tingle. Buzzed in my arms later and made my face hot. It's real nice stuff. Oh, and that was fully seeded stuff, the bag method didn't work for me. I imagine it would be better sin semillas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

Hmmm not the droid I'm looking for methinks, sounds too jack the ripper racy for me. 

@Cof Spain looks more tempting every day then again costa rica looks a bit.more tempting lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2016)

Bummer. It's nice stuff, but I get you are looking for a particular thing.

And fuck me it's difficult and expensive to buy most things here. Food in spain, dirt cheap, most anything else, expensive as fuck. There's a pair of shoe's I want to order online. I forget the brand... call it shoes . com the pair are $ 85, same pair are 135 euros on shoes . es. That's about $150 I think. It would probably be near the same to get them shipped here if customs made me pay tax on them.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> many a time I've tried to tell ya to make something of ya trim but I understand why you can't. it's a crying shame man.
> 
> He won't miss a bit when it's reet I'll hoy you a lump. mind you this will likely be a bit strong for you if scissor snot gives ya a sweaty top lip lol..


Cheers mate. I am a man of simple tastes. A king skin with the bottom third taken off and a third of a Benson with the rest livers or cheese as it's been lately. My tolerance to neat resin is non existent.  I am somewhat of a lightweight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

Wise fella once said if its on fire at one end smoke coming out the other.

This is from a mix of three autos so its a bit all over flavour wise I imagine. 

My fave so far has been livers and psycho mix bubble.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Bummer. It's nice stuff, but I get you are looking for a particular thing.
> 
> And fuck me it's difficult and expensive to buy most things here. Food in spain, dirt cheap, most anything else, expensive as fuck. There's a pair of shoe's I want to order online. I forget the brand... call it shoes . com the pair are $ 85, same pair are 135 euros on shoes . es. That's about $150 I think. It would probably be near the same to get them shipped here if customs made me pay tax on them.


Man I been thinking about a side action of handbags from the states man hahah price you guys pay there for designer shit is way lower than our shores.

Yeah I guess I'm looking for a lemon psycho pheno really.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 17, 2016)

Dr.d81 and I made some hash the other night, one of them was some straight run Cheese Surprise...came out SOOOO fucking sticky and goopey. The CS was the purple "candy store" pheno. Can't wait to smoke some (still drying)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

That will be faaar greater quality than this ish I'm fucking about with. 

I gifted all my plemon and Apollo Cindy trim to a mate to make edibles for a guy with some sort of throat polyps. Won't be long before I get some good plemon and gg4 trim to play about with.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 17, 2016)

How does the plemon smoke? I got,some plemon seeds I been debating popping.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

Lemons to varying degree, not too sweet, good n stoney little spicy haze to it it. Are they the new fems or original batch do you know?


----------



## papapayne (Jan 17, 2016)

Sour,cherry x plemon actually. I thought was,just plemon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> set of bubble bags are only a tenner on amazon


Don't bother with em, my cheap set just fucked. The para cord unravelled while it was hung off the door. If id not been stood there to catch it the place would have been wall to wall mashed weed and ice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Sour,cherry x plemon actually. I thought was,just plemon.


The sc x plem was a one off tester from DST made by accident. Chances are it will be just as vigorous but sour rather than lemons.


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a pk still in veg thats darker than the ones ive had b4. Next rotation ill take cuts and flower her to see whats shes like, shes gotta funky stem rub, quite sour and a bit stinging nettle green smell. Still got the super tight node spacing. Just need to get her in flower now lol. It was my last been from the original batch of f2 pks but i have a fat bag of jake blues x jtr's that aint been tested yet.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2016)

I tested the jb x jtr. Great plants, great smell, pretty great yeild, all of them threw tons of sacs round week 7 of flower.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2016)

Find a local cobbler and get some custom shoes made cheap. Find a luthier too!

You gotta stop thinking like an American. You are in the old world now. Craftsmen abound


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2016)

Ill keep an eye out for the sacks jig. if i ever plant any


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 18, 2016)

The bottom buds are some of the frostiest Cheese I've grown. I've got to try and get that coverage all over now. I think light intensity affects resin production at the top


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2016)

Lookin stellar there Oscar man.

Sounds good westy. The hunt is on! Second tent blazing now then aye?

At this rate I wouldn't mind getting a pack of decent.lemon skunk and looking for a stud to put to the psycho. Man I wonder how many holy grail's we have collectively lost as growers. I was listening to my pal chattin tho n that about new strains thinking that sounds meeeh ok I guess...

I've bruised my palms trying to roll sausages of that hash yesterday. He rolled a single skinner and the hash smelled like fuckin rocky ffs. Sample g for oscoscar which im actually embarrassed to hear what hw males of it plus a free g of sniff for the trouble so not all bad.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2016)

I know a lad who always heightens his lights near end of flowering. It would seem to fit in with how the sun is positioned in the sky at the end of summer.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2016)

Do you not knock off one light last week yourself D? Sure I've heard you say that.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Do you not knock off one light last week yourself D? Sure I've heard you say that.


I normally reduce the time on each light....so still a 11-12 hour light schedule, but the top one goes off an hour early and the bottom one comes on an hour later...roughly. Less light at the end of the season as well....well thats my theory, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2016)

I get ya, more we can mimic the real world the better. 

Anyway not like you're short of light with one off at a time haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lookin stellar there Oscar man.
> 
> Sounds good westy. The hunt is on! Second tent blazing now then aye?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. 
The last ten days of ripen I also turn my lights out earlier. Ten on fourteen off. I don't know if it's effective but it doesn't hurt them. It snaps unsupported branches so I guess it's doing something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2016)

That's it man last few feeds of ripen just sweetens them a bit, its basically just a trace pk boost rather than a flush


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2016)

Hotdog finishing up.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 19, 2016)

DST said:


> Hotdog finishing up.
> View attachment 3589014


Now that's resinous. Are those seeds available? How does it smell?


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2016)

It's sweet and sour Oscar. Takes sweetness from the Fireballs and the sour from the ecsd in the dog. There will be beans available eventually. You get towards the end of the joint and its so resinous you jave to suck like a mofo. This is only my 3rd run so just getting to grips with it. Going to do fems and regulars of this.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2016)

Here is some sativa frost - totally different animal - Purple Haze:



The smoke is very buzzy in a nice way - not just uplifting but more electric.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2016)

I got a bag of lemon skunk that was going round years ago f2s I think they are can't remember who they came from but might be woth a chuck eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah take a pack or two and just look for males. 12/12 from seed, have you space for a male tent?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2016)

Heads Up had the lemon skunk


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

I have some Lemon Skunk from HeadsUp. I threw a couple down but was going through a period when nothing would pop for me (gash starter soil).


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2016)

I sure miss our old friend. I sure hope he's doing ok these days.


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2016)

Aye, good lad HeadsUp. I saw a FB post to him, I am sure one of his relatives had passed away or something. I've mailed him but didn't get a reply.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey D. I passed on that beutiful deep blue male I had to @FLkeys1 I am sure he will do something fun with her. BTW for his sake Im posting a link to the deep blue write up. 

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2016)

Hard to keep a guy like headsup down. Had the want for it.


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2016)

If i grew male they would be round the house and i really aint got the room for a 3rd tent lol. Maybe in the summer ill white wash my greeen house and have boys in there


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

If ya get a decent male Westy, just send it to Jig! Plenty room down there.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

After all, that's the whole reason for doon yonder.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2016)

I gots room !!!! Even if you get a decent female you can send it along. I want to smoke some Lemon Skunk. Or you could just send the seeds and not have to take the room in your tents.


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2016)

You want some seeds jiggy m8, I havent actually looked in my seed box in weeks.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

mr west said:


> You want some seeds jiggy m8, I havent actually looked in my seed box in weeks.


Seeds he definitely doesn't need lol......


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2016)

I shal endever to find something uber funky to send to jig. Harvested my blue pit x dog yesterday. mmmm very headbandy proper strong too.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

Is that one of the back crosses I done Fred or something else?


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2016)

it was an opps mating yeah, bit of blue pit cum got into a dog lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I gots room !!!! Even if you get a decent female you can send it along. I want to smoke some Lemon Skunk. Or you could just send the seeds and not have to take the room in your tents.



So I read your staying a bit.more in spain? Hope things are well for you three man. Missed you this weekend. Many of us credit you with bring us all together. 

I have an interview Tuesday for an awesome job. I hope I get it! . Fast track towards early retirement lol


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2016)

Good luck with the interview SG.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2016)

Super sweet dude, I figured from the post you made the other day. Yeah I might be here for while. We'll see what the government has to say about extending my visa. If it does get extended it's for 2 years. My mom's not thrilled.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Super sweet dude, I figured from the post you made the other day. Yeah I might be here for while. We'll see what the government has to say about extending my visa. If it does get extended it's for 2 years. My mom's not thrilled.



We shall see soon. It would be great to move up. I appreciate the good wishes! I know you like it there but I got the idea maybe the wife is not thrilled? Maybe its growing on her?  I dont imagine your mom is happy.. LOL no mom is happy to not see their kids and grandkid on the regular. LOL! Its been a weird start to 2016 though. Hope you and family are happy and healthy though!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 21, 2016)

That one was hanging over the side and almost touching the floor. It must be a bit chilly down there judging by the colour it's gone


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2016)

72 day exo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2016)

Canny beautiful bitches there Oscar! And to think you thought you'd goosed them with your ph up/down whoopsie hahha Your plants always seem to have big foxtails.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2016)

had a couple of flies when I returned ggrrrrrrr. Looking almost ready for a hair cut. Get some superglue today to fix the leaky cloner and come Friday ill take em.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 27, 2016)

Alls looking grand. No seed plants this round?
Re: foxtails. It's because I grow plants that are foxtaily plants. It's got fuck all to do with me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2016)

Na not this time man, need to put some bank away for a while. I could do two flower rooms with the cupboard but I won't. Well not yet anyway haha be nice to have veg in the warm downstairs and just have to nip up every other day and feed.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm doing the potting up tomorrow. 8 12L pots. I'm doing coco layered with hydro pebbles the same way I used to do it in soil. I'm going from the easiest way with virtually no effort to a way that is pretty laborious and verging on hard work lol with loads of waste at the other end. With NFT the waste barely fills a bin bag and that's everything. Leaves, stems and roots the lot. 
The quality will/should be better than the bland guff I have been churning out


----------



## theslipperbandit (Jan 29, 2016)

Youll be able to recycle the coco after chop so you'll have the same waste


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 29, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Youll be able to recycle the coco after chop so you'll have the same waste


That sounds like even harder work lol having to pick all the roots out. Balls to doing that. I'll just buy new stuff. I've got access to a skip at work so it'll all get lobbed in that. Three bags of coco and a bag of pebbles won't break the bank. I can see me getting the hump with hand feeding. I think I've still got an eight pot autopot system that's in working order somewhere


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That sounds like even harder work lol having to pick all the roots out. Balls to doing that. I'll just buy new stuff. I've got access to a skip at work so it'll all get lobbed in that. Three bags of coco and a bag of pebbles won't break the bank. I can see me getting the hump with hand feeding. I think I've still got an eight pot autopot system that's in working order somewhere



Its not that much work. IMO the medium keeps getting better the more it is recycled. Does take a bit of space etc.. to recycle it all and amend though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2016)

I reckon your trim would sell just as easy as your bud Oscar. I understand why you don't but its a gold mine man.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 29, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Its not that much work. IMO the medium keeps getting better the more it is recycled. Does take a bit of space etc.. to recycle it all and amend though.


Yea I've always heard, and when I ran coco, found it to be true, the xecond cycle in it really shines. The first cycle seems to be all about getting it to stop hogging all the Cal MG


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2016)

The Mrs went to bed early last night and I was bored. So I did my last two silver bars. First one whole then two halves. I was sat in the garden at half one in shorts and a t shirt because the cold felt nice. They must give you Geordie side affects lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2016)

I quick Hoover then it's potting up time


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2016)

Have fun Oscar. All I need to do is hoover the cab as well. Then the next round is on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> The Mrs went to bed early last night and I was bored. So I did my last two silver bars. First one whole then two halves. I was sat in the garden at half one in shorts and a t shirt because the cold felt nice. They must give you Geordie side affects lol


I had a dabble of the MD last night, bit more than I needed. Felt amazing for a while, feel washed out today. Just waiting on a Chinese turning up. Watch a film and get an early one aka fall asleep on the couch...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2016)

I feel okay now but that'll probably be a different story on Tuesday. Just crammed a McDonald's down but I've still got to put the plants in the pots which I really can't be arsed with. I've filled the pots and wetted the coco so the shitty work is done


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2016)

you old boys lol, i had two cans of bud wiser and prolly an early night and its my fucking birthday today ffs


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2016)

mr west said:


> you old boys lol, i had two cans of bud wiser and prolly an early night and its my fucking birthday today ffs


Congratulations. I'll dedicate my next bowl to your celebration.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2016)

nice one cof, what was in it? anything nice lol. Of course it was nice lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2016)

Happy birthday Westy mate! 

I've had a tidy up and set up the cloner cupboard while mullered last night but can't be arsed to take the cuts today. Haven't the energy lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2016)

all my cuts that were sitting in water had webs all ower them, fingers crossed after a spray they will make it. Fucking mites i hate em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm still on the lookout for flies, haven't seen any for a couple of days.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 30, 2016)

mr west said:


> nice one cof, what was in it? anything nice lol. Of course it was nice lol.


It happened to be a heri/deep blue cross that smells like juicy fruit gum and has a pretty good kick to it too.



mr west said:


> all my cuts that were sitting in water had webs all ower them, fingers crossed after a spray they will make it. Fucking mites i hate em.


Is Spinosad available? Organic and very effective. I get it under the Capt. Jack label called Dead Bug......by Bonide.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2016)

im using tht spray and grow organic plant cleaner stuff that dst recommended.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2016)

Happy birthday Fred me old China. 
I've never had spiders (touch wood) but I do get predator mites for them and I get the other type that eat thrips too. I also get beneficial nematodes for fungus gnat larvae. I use those on every grow. Belt and braces, prevention is better than cure and any other sayings you can think of lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Hope you had a good day fred.  Hugs to the kids, and mom and dad too.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Hope you had a good day fred.  Hugs to the kids, and mom and dad too.


The last test was a bit of an anti climax. They need to be more ruthless. England won't get to number one in the ICC rankings by taking their foot of the gas like that. The ODI's start on Tuesday. I'm not sure if Jos Buttler will be playing. I hope so after the way he played against Pakistan. I don't trust Pakistan to play to win. It seems like they lose from a winning position too many times for it not to be suspicious. That young one that got jailed in England for spot fixing is playing against New Zealand at the moment. It should be a life ban for anyone found guilty of that kind of thing.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2016)

Call me a pushover, but I feel bad for the kid. Don't think he should have got off or anything, just that it's shitty how his captain was in on it/ pushing him towards it (if you believe the kid at least). It's all shitty, though and why I love the ashes, to me there's no question the two sides are trying as hard as they can to win.

I'm not so into one day cricket, we'll see if I catch any of the matches. That last test was a dud.

You got a link for all those bugs you buy? And like how many do you use for what size garden?


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2016)

Happy Belated Birthday Westy


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2016)

That's the ones I get. The spider ones are one the left and thrips to the right. The nematode things come in a little plastic box in a putty like substance. I get them from a shop called Growell. It's like a chain of shops and I'm pretty sure they do mail order. They are about a quid a sachet. I put two of each on every plant. 

Someone asked Andrew Flintoff if he'd done anything to influence the outcome of a game and he said yes every game he plays he's trying to influence the result to win and that's the way it should be. Everyone trying as hard as they can to win.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2016)

the cloners still frigging leaking. I've determined the issue isn't the hole for the power cable but the fact that the floors aren't level and the splashes are simply gravitating to the hole naturally ffs. Doubled up 2 cuts to each neoprene disk or there about.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm determined not to buy a cloning machine. though I may buy a new bucket and put the wire through the lid...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2016)

How bad is it leaking? Is it safe to use? Could you stand the whole thing in something? 
That's a lot of cuts. I hope your labelling is up to scratch lol

I popped a Sensi super skunk and two Sensi Jack flash and I don't know which is which already lol 
They look awful too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2016)

Its only a small amount really I've put a tub down to catch it overnight and see what can be done the morrow. Annoyingly this cupboard was plastic lined up until recent pull down.

My labelling was bang on today stuck parts of a plastic cup in between the neoprene and the collar. Did each strain separately so unless I do something truly stupid like kick it over it should be fine. Famous last words...

Sensi super and jack flash eh. Circa? You had em stashed or they new?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2016)

They from around '07 ish. I'm surprised they even germinated. They look almost albino. I've overwatered them. I haven't even watered them though. I just had the coco too wet when I put them in. 
Any tips for coco? It's my first time using it. Is it like soil? You water/feed when the pot is light?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2016)

Coco is essentially hydro, its inert medium & holds no nutes so once its reached about 2 weeks ish it can take a light feed after that you feed every water. Pretty foolproof tbh.

Some mix in perlite some don't. You can re use it if you use certain products like hygrozyme I think its called, turns old dead root to food.

Otherwise aye much like soil.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2016)

I've layered it with hydro pebbles. 
When you say like hydro. Do you use EC or ml per litre to measure the feed? So far I've been doing 3ml per litre of base nutrient along with root stimulator. The cuts seem fine so far but I haven't had a look since the transplant yesterday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2016)

I measure in ml, i know my taps ph is fine for normal canna A&B


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2016)

That's how they look now. In NFT I would flower them in around 7-10 days from now. Which I'll probably do this time because there are eight this time rather than the six I have been doing. If I get around six a plant I'll be happy with that. I hope I'm not expecting too much. With six I used to get about eight and a half a plant like clockwork


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm terrible at that lol not one of them is in the middle of the pot lol


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That's the ones I get. The spider ones are one the left and thrips to the right. The nematode things come in a little plastic box in a putty like substance. I get them from a shop called Growell. It's like a chain of shops and I'm pretty sure they do mail order. They are about a quid a sachet. I put two of each on every plant.
> 
> Someone asked Andrew Flintoff if he'd done anything to influence the outcome of a game and he said yes every game he plays he's trying to influence the result to win and that's the way it should be. Everyone trying as hard as they can to win.
> View attachment 3597869


Wouldn't mind getting some of those. You got a link for the shop Oscar?


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That's how they look now. In NFT I would flower them in around 7-10 days from now. Which I'll probably do this time because there are eight this time rather than the six I have been doing. If I get around six a plant I'll be happy with that. I hope I'm not expecting too much. With six I used to get about eight and a half a plant like clockwork View attachment 3598009


Not sure you will get the same growth in a week as in nft....but you never know.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Wouldn't mind getting some of those. You got a link for the shop Oscar?


http://www.growell.co.uk/spider-mite-predators-sachets.html
My IT skills are terrible. If that works I'll be surprised. 
They sell both types of predators and the beneficial nematodes. I go in person to the shop but I'm pretty sure they do send stuff out


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 31, 2016)

The link worked for me so hopefully it will for you. If you look further down the page it has the other things too


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2016)

Brilliant. Thanks mate. I am going to check into these things.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2016)

For some reason I couldn't see the pic of your babies Osc, they don't look that bad but I'd be surprised by 6 a plant if you flip in 10 days mate, then again you do use a fair whack more light than I do. 

Been a right ballsed up day today, cream crackered the work PC and had to come home to work, normally a good thing but not when you've gone to work first lol nowts gone right. 

Plus side not much leakage from the cloner maybe 30-40ml in a day, bad news found an adult fly in the mother cupboard. I need a new approach methinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Brilliant. Thanks mate. I am going to check into these things.


I'm not sure those bugs are built for the wildlife you have Jig! I wonder if they have a Spanish version. Like tiny microscopic bugs with sombrero's on smoking rollies.  badass roaches man.

I've been looking at venus fly traps lol you can feed them up to full size with rehydrated blood worms in a season.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 1, 2016)

The flies you have don't seem to do any damage from what I've seen. 
Slice a spud into inch thick slices and put them on top of the pots and check them three hours later. The larvae love potatoes and go on them. Then you'll be able to judge how bad the situation is. It's not a cure it's just a way to determine if there's a problem and how bad it is. When I had fungus gnats I did it and when I turned the slice over it looked like a pint of miniature maggots. But I left them unchecked for well over a month and they wrecked that crop because I didn't know what they were and ignored the flies. They're not really an issue if you treat for them with gnat off and sticky traps as prevention


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2016)

yeah I've been on top of them, there were quite a few at first then I got on them then let them get the upper hand again and rinse repeat.... 

I've just done the spuds for tea so I'll whip a few bits of peel on to the coco. I've got the yellow sticky trap things up they've got the few I missed after going bonkers one afternoon and exterminated them by hand. Really helped break the cycle but still they returned. I've even got a shoe stocking thing off the missus over the 6" intake. so I know they're breeding in my cupboard. fuckers. 

Aye a bottle of gnat off would be the way but it seems it's been pulled. works too well probably.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2016)

Lol man... Roaches smoking roaches while wearing sombreros and speaking Spanish. I love it.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2016)

Why not try the nematodes Don. I have ordered some for my next grow. It says they eat larvae too......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2016)

You know me and chemicals D, I opted to pay much the same price for some disks of 'Bacillus thuringiensis var. israelensis' AKA mosquito dunks. I'm going to let them dry out after this water and then remove the top inch or so of coco and re top them with fresh. 

Sadly in my heart of hearts, I know the best thing to do will be use the new cuts as mothers and bin the big girls I have, I may shed a tear.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't do that don. There's no damage. They may not even be fungus gnats. We've not had any really cold weather to kill off all the normal outside bugs. I had a wasp in my kitchen last week. 
Did the spud yield any larvae. If not don't worry about it. 
I'm going to the shop this weekend to get all my prevention stuff and I'll grab you a box of nematodes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2016)

We'll see lad I've ordered em now but I can always try one before the other, interest of science an all that. I haven;t checked the spud yet just sprayed a load of fertilome and tried to kill the two adults I saw. 

I know you saying no damage but it's the thought of transferring plants to the loft with a known problem, if they get a foothold in the loft I'm fucked going forwards.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2016)

Nematodes are not chemicals Don. That 11.95packet does a 1000litres of water. Sounds like a winner winner chicken dinner to me.

Oscar, I assume you use the predator mites straight away, i.e not store them for long? I don't have mites just want to give them a go as we get into warmer weather as the fukker always appear in my greenhouse at some point.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2016)

Nah lad I was saying I ordered the chems. I prefer em generally. 

See how it pans out eh. I've a couple of weeks to get them sorted afore the floors down up the loft.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't kill the wasps! They eat aphids. That is why I don't use chems. I want the predators to have fresh meat.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2016)

Nothing natural will overcome aphids in my experience. If they take hold of something you are screwed without using some sort of spray or prevention. A single aphid reproduces thousands 9f offspring who are already born with thousands of offspring inside them....ants protect them from predators. They are a' sexual until later in the season when they mate and then they can fly...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2016)

This is why I go for chems usually


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2016)

At the start of spring I have aphids on everything. Within two weeks the wasps and ladybugs (fairladies) have eaten them all. Nature rocks!


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2016)

If they are there every year, Mo then something in your garden has aphids. Otherwise if they were wiped out at the start of the season then they would not be there the following season as they go through a cycle..the last being the larvae that is laid. Aphids don't fly into your garden. The merge from the larvae. I pretty much had no aphids last year either but there was still some....


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 2, 2016)

DST said:


> Nematodes are not chemicals Don. That 11.95packet does a 1000litres of water. Sounds like a winner winner chicken dinner to me.
> 
> Oscar, I assume you use the predator mites straight away, i.e not store them for long? I don't have mites just want to give them a go as we get into warmer weather as the fukker always appear in my greenhouse at some point.


I use them straight away. I think putting them in the fridge keeps them from being active but I don't know for how long. They have a sell by date and if it's near that the shop gives two for the price of one. 
The nematodes I mix with water and tip on my root mass. This time I'll split them into eight equal portions and pour into the pots. You can't put them in water for more than a minute because they'll drown. 

Don fungus gnats aren't really a bad problem. The only reason I had a mare with them is because I ignored them not knowing what they were. The following grow I had quite a few flies about but no issues with the plants.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2016)

Try living in NL and not getting gnats. They come free with the soil you get here lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 2, 2016)

Same with B&Q. Even house plants come with complimentary gnats. 
I've never had spider mites though touch wood. If I know someone has got those I won't even talk to them over the phone lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't visit spain... they're in the fucking air. Apparently true. :/ I got from nowhere.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

I know I can keep them in check so I guess that's what I'll do. I was really hoping for a bug free start though. Not to be I spose.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

winning and losing mind games today, didn't water the ladies to dry out the top coco and managed to fool the flies to feeding under the pots where it's moist. killed half a dozen adults. 

losing the mind games with the cat ffs, we've just accepted him waking us up half hour afore the alarm as he just comes on the bed has a cuddle and then does one and lets us kip on. albeit just dozing. My lass said he's just trying to fool us into getting up earlier to play with him and feed him. she's bloody right, and I didn't even see it coming. he's taken to waking my lass by sitting on her head and then when she moves he jumps and uses my back spring boards off me into the washing basket. FML I even tried spraying him with citrus water and he just sits out of range mewing like fuck.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> winning and losing mind games today, didn't water the ladies to dry out the top coco and managed to fool the flies to feeding under the pots where it's moist. killed half a dozen adults.
> 
> losing the mind games with the cat ffs, we've just accepted him waking us up half hour afore the alarm as he just comes on the bed has a cuddle and then does one and lets us kip on. albeit just dozing. My lass said he's just trying to fool us into getting up earlier to play with him and feed him. she's bloody right, and I didn't even see it coming. he's taken to waking my lass by sitting on her head and then when she moves he jumps and uses my back spring boards off me into the washing basket. FML I even tried spraying him with citrus water and he just sits out of range mewing like fuck.


lol thats why we have our bedroom door closed at all times, cats dont get to go in our room for that very reason lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

tried it, he just mewed and scratched at the door. little shitler that he is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

i need a fucking cat whisperer. Don't look at the cat, do not acknowledge the cat, do not speak to the cat....


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tried it, he just mewed and scratched at the door. little shitler that he is.


lol get a spray bottle of water an everytime he scratches n meows at door open door n spray him with cold water, may take a while but eventually they learn


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2016)

No sympathy lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

one could levy the same post at yerself lad lol

Sear man, that's what I have been doing but short of getting a super soaker and drenching the house in the dark he just sits out of range and fucks me off.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 3, 2016)

put him outside....that's how he wound up at your place.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

oh Cof if only it were that simple. I think my lass would throw me out after it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 3, 2016)

Get a big aggressive dog that'll eat the cat then say we can't keep the dog because it's tasted blood now. 
Problem solved.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 3, 2016)

a cat crate to keep it in at nights.
I went off on my one indoor cat and he went into hiding for three days......and when he finally emerged his attitude had changed.


cof


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 3, 2016)

My missus lets both the fucking cats sleep in with us n the annoying one eats my fucking hair to wake me up!


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> one could levy the same post at yerself lol


Only difference being if I followed Cof's instructions I would go to jail....and you would get a better sleep lol.

Edit. In fact this Dutch lad has just gone to jail for 1 year on account of being too rough with his non sleeping baby. Broke it's wee ribs ffs....horrible.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 3, 2016)

Imo fresh dry uncured bud is more potent than cured bud. I have no scientific proof of this but I've just had a joint of my latest crop and I let it go out and don't want to relight it just yet. The stuff that's been cured for months I virtually chain smoke. 
The cured bud is a nicer smoother smoke though.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2016)

I tend to agree with that. I feel like pretty much right off they are the most potent. Definitely some elements that come out in a little cure, and much smoother smoke, but I like it pretty fresh

399 ain't bad for the first odi. Huh


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 3, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> I tend to agree with that. I feel like pretty much right off they are the most potent. Definitely some elements that come out in a little cure, and much smoother smoke, but I like it pretty fresh
> 
> 399 ain't bad for the first odi. Huh


I would've liked to see the game finish properly rather than D/L. 
I think they would've got close maybe even won. 
Did you see the Stokes catch? Yet another corker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

I think I'm just gonna get a puppy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Imo fresh dry uncured bud is more potent than cured bud. I have no scientific proof of this but I've just had a joint of my latest crop and I let it go out and don't want to relight it just yet. The stuff that's been cured for months I virtually chain smoke.
> The cured bud is a nicer smoother smoke though.


your're always putting your bud down, just cos its hydro/nft its a mile past most samples i've had in time. you need a change/tolerance break.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

DST said:


> Only difference being if I followed Cof's instructions I would go to jail....and you would get a better sleep lol.
> 
> Edit. In fact this Dutch lad has just gone to jail for 1 year on account of being too rough with his non sleeping baby. Broke it's wee ribs ffs....horrible.


I'm not saying go baby P man ffs.I traded for a bottle of melatonin, works a charm, just synthesized natural lol.,...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

shaking babies is fucked up imo


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2016)

No I didn't see it, I had to start watching the baby for the SA innings. I don't think they would have even seen out the innings. I suppose that's why they play the games, to see what happens. Never fun having it cut short.

Those predator mites, do I need one pack for each plant? I have quite a few smaller plants and thought maybe I'd only need one pack for every few or something like that.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2016)

Not trying to excuse shaking babies, but wow was it an eye opener having one of my own. I had wondered for years how anyone in the world could do such a thing. Unimaginable right? There were times early on when I was sleep deprived and she was just screaming and screaming and got louder and louder and shit I couldn't take it anymore... and thought, damn man... now I get how people do that shit. 

For the record I've never shook my little girl, if I got overloaded I'd just set her in the crib and go chill somewhere else for a bit. There were a few times me and the wife discussed blowing MJ at her. It was so horrible. We're NEVER having another baby. 

And no, we never got her high.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2016)

Loads of people I known with babies told me its different when its your own screaming for no reason and you just deal with it. All have gone back on it and said its the worst bit.

I have a much heightened respect for parents and a much lessened desire to have a child.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 3, 2016)

How's everyone? Apart from white flies I'm good!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2016)

DST said:


> Nothing natural will overcome aphids in my experience.


Pyrethrum and pyrethroids do.



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pyrethrum-5EC-100ml-Natural-Organic-Insect-Spray-Pest-Control-/251893717831?hash=item3aa6091b47:g:vpMAAOSwEeFVFBSK

1x Pyrethrum 5EC 100ml
*PYRETHRUM 5 EC*

Controls aphids, black fly, greenfly, caterpillars and white fly on organic flowers, fruit, and vegetables

Contains 5% Natural Pyrethrins


Pyrethrum 5EC is approved for use against a wide range of pests including greenfly, whitefly, aphids, flea beetle and caterpillars
For use on all edible and non edible vegetables, soft fruit and ornamentals. Can be used in indoor and outdoor growing systems
Can be used with a wide range of water volumes 275-1500 l/ha
Leaves no pesticide residues. Can be harvested after 24 hours from last treatment. Can be used in organic farming systems
Approved for tractor mounted boom spraying
No limit on the number of applications per season
Approved by all the major retail growers and listed in the UK Pesticide Guide (The Green Book)
100% natural active Ingredients
Organic Farmers & Growers Approved



I use it on my Strawberry's and Basil every year.

Used it on Ganja in the loft once.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 3, 2016)

Pyrethrum kills cats though so don't let any near within at least 24 hours of spraying.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I think I'm just gonna get a puppy.


That's the kind of post I like to see when I get go check back in
We want a puppy to


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 3, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pyrethrum kills cats though so don't let any near within at least 24 hours of spraying.


Man good to know! My cat bob thanks you


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 3, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pyrethrum kills cats though so don't let any near within at least 24 hours of spraying.


That sounds just the ticket Don lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2016)

Two birds one stone. Cat and the flies gone....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Pyrethrum and pyrethroids do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't like how it says "controls" not kills. Haha


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2016)

Ok, let me rephrase, nothing will wipe out aphids unless you use controls i.e throw a million ladybirds at them (in a grow room) spray them with Pyrethrum, which is the basic ingrediant for loads of bug sprays in garden centres. or at least organic ones. So yeh, nothing wipes out aphids completely in nature....or they would go extinct. I have never seen bottles of pyrethrum flying around naturally



The Yorkshireman said:


> Pyrethrum and pyrethroids do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rasclot (Feb 4, 2016)

I got rid of fungus gnats with gnat off! Took few weeks but it worked! As for white fly wot cunts to get rid laying eggs under the leaves I'm already not putting nothin in flower til I've grown everything out in the flower room! While doing that I'm being 5 rolls ofsuperquilt insulation and insulating the whole loft ready for summer!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2016)

I didn't find white flies that hard to deal with. Just used a spray from the garden center twice 3 days apart and they were pretty much licked. Still a few kicking about, but just a few here and there.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm all for spraying my plants with shit but when the flower room has 15 plants all different stages only thing that I want on my flowers is flowers n maybe 4500 predator wasps lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2016)

yeah, we definitely have different situations. good luck with all that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2016)

I looked for gnat off but it looks like it's been pulled from sale. 

I was considering taping the door shut, knocking the fan off and letting the ozone generator run for a day. not a single adult today, and the mosquito dunks arrived so it's on like donkey kong.

I could just see the look on my lass' face If I rocked up with a jar full of wasps lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2016)

Nematodes arrived today. Got a use by date of 23/02...I guess I should be keeping them in the fridge?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2016)

blimey that was quick.


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2016)

Aye man, they crawl fast lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2016)

ho ho you merry quipper


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2016)

Ran out 9f Deep Blue to smoke so chopped a flower I reckons it's pretty much ready anyway....Blackcurrant stanky danky.
And it's under 8 weeks....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2016)

You can microwave your soil to kill any pests before you start. For those of you who can't use your kitchen for gardening, a BBQ is a great place to heat up some soil without the wrath of the others in the house.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2016)

DST said:


> Ran out 9f Deep Blue to smoke so chopped a flower I reckons it's pretty much ready anyway....Blackcurrant stanky danky.
> And it's under 8 weeks....
> View attachment 3600743 View attachment 3600744


that looks fantastic. It's shame you chopped it early because it looks like it was just about to put on a right display. Was it a bit of scrumping or did you take the whole plant?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2016)

That looks as good as any of the clone only bunch. Did you keep a cut? 

I think my 7-10 days of veg may have been a bit optimistic.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2016)

DST said:


> Why not try the nematodes Don. I have ordered some for my next grow. It says they eat larvae too......


I think that's all they eat, the larvae. Which is all you need anyway because the flies are harmless its the little bastard larvae that eat through the roots. They may also eat eggs but I'm not certain about that. 
Did you order them from the shop I gave you the link for?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 4, 2016)

I get my predator bugs from dragonfli site I'm on a 6 week wasp program at the e min


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

Aye Oscar...twas just a little scrumpy action. The plant continues
And it's the 3rd time I have ran this one. Clones will eventually make their way to Northern England.....last one the fairy was a bit rough and the stem snapped lol.
And cheers. I ordered them from the place you put a link up for.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 5, 2016)

Did they come with instructions?


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

Nope. The sachets you just hang on the plants I guess. The nematodes from what you said in guess you mix with water then quickly pour into pots? Any other tips appreciated lad.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Nope. The sachets you just hang on the plants I guess. The nematodes from what you said in guess you mix with water then quickly pour into pots? Any other tips appreciated lad.


That's about it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Ran out 9f Deep Blue to smoke so chopped a flower I reckons it's pretty much ready anyway....Blackcurrant stanky danky.
> And it's under 8 weeks....
> View attachment 3600743 View attachment 3600744





DST said:


> Clones will eventually make their way to Northern England.....last one the fairy was a bit rough and the stem snapped lol.


a tear was shed believe! that looks right nice D black currant lozenge tastiness.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2016)

D? you want me to send ya that post a clone box that done the rounds b4, cuz its sat atop my fridge gathering dust?


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

mr west said:


> D? you want me to send ya that post a clone box that done the rounds b4, cuz its sat atop my fridge gathering dust?


Cheers Fred, the damage was caused because the Fairy packing it decided not to anchor the cuts to the bottom of the bottle. Funny though, I was thinking of that box the other day for the upcoming Fairy journey for Spain. But might just start off trying a single run for there first. But aye, you could lob it over providing it ain't to pricey to send lad, cheers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2016)

So I crumbled up the mosquito dunks and top dressed the coco and put a bit in the saucers under the pots. I was reading up and apparently they aren't even chemical after all. Some sort of organic bacteria apparently.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2016)

http://www.growforce.co.uk/fleximix.html


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2016)

DST said:


> Ok, let me rephrase, nothing will wipe out aphids unless you use controls i.e throw a million ladybirds at them (in a grow room) spray them with Pyrethrum, which is the basic ingrediant for loads of bug sprays in garden centres. or at least organic ones. So yeh, nothing wipes out aphids completely in nature....or they would go extinct. I have never seen bottles of pyrethrum flying around naturally


I understand what you meant now. lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Don't like how it says "controls" not kills. Haha



It's systemic in action to the bugs but breaks down very quickly (12-24hrs) .

So yeah it kills whatever is on the plant when it is sprayed but it can't stop re-population between applications.

I need to spray my Strawberry's once every 2 weeks or so and my Aphid problem is bad.




The thing with Aphids is they come from other plants, I have a tree in my garden that is infested with Aphids and those are what migrate to my Strawberry's and Basil each year.

Aphids usually only attack a specific group of plants which that specific Aphid species prefers to feed on (fuck knows where Ganja comes in. lol)

You're supposed to treat your affected plants and remove or treat the source of the Aphids too.
Otherwise they'll just keep coming back each season.

I can't remove the tree and it is too big to treat effectively or cheaply so I have to make do with treating the Strawberry's throughout the season and make do.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2016)

I just let all of the different predators have a great feast. They love my organic aphids.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2016)

Funnily enough I have never had aphid problems on my mj plants in the greenhouse but they love a bit of tomato action. I've seen plenty of aants on my mj but they are never herding aphids on them. And Mo. I have heard you mentioning treating ants in your garden so you are actually also dealing a blow to the aphids when you do that....just saying

Nematodes released by the bazillion lol. Done my house plants as well....


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2016)

You can get problematic nematodes. I know a football ground had issues with them. It was one of the Manchester clubs I think. I know one species really fucks up spuds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

well mosquito dunks is a myth. hot shot no pest strips it might have to be..... annoyingly the dunks have been less effective than my normal defenses so there's fucking loads of them about now.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

I have not one fly in my main cab at the moment. I do have the odd one in the side cab....lets see what happens and if the nematodes make a difference. Not started with the mite predators yet, going to wait until the plants are a bit bigger. Bit cold for mites to be coming in from somewhere outside at the moment,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

i found an escapee in the bathroom this morning. I've lost enough house plants to them already, they don't eat rosemary/spider plants or the succulents thankfully......


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 8, 2016)

What damage are they doing? 
I'll send you some gnat off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

I've a bottle coming chief cheers! Just annoying me is the damage lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2016)

Nine days veg. It's noticeably slower growth this way.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Nine days veg. It's noticeably slower growth this way. View attachment 3604623 View attachment 3604622


Cheese or Livers? find it hard to tell between the 2 in veg other than the Exo`s crazy branching lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2016)

It's cheese. It's my third straight run of it but first in coco. I want to see if I can get more flavour in to it this way. I wanted to do Batmix soil but the shop doesn't stock it anymore. Growing in pots is almost like hard work. Filling the fuckers and then watering eight separate pots is a ball ache compared to just putting blocks on an NFT tray and filling a tank once or twice a week. I'm doing it this way so I can have bit of variety but I've binned three seedlings that were very pale and not really growing. I should hopefully be getting a GG#4 cutting and I'll give that a bash. I haven't heard a bad word about it. The only thing I'm concerned about is the stretch as I don't have a lot of headroom. I can get a chemical that restricts that though but you need to use it the week before flower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2016)

pinch and bend man. but aye its no where near as set and forget.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2016)

Never know your Donald man might have a nice selection off the fairy. I'm looking for legs any day. Been 10 days in cloner, few of them have got quite pale but I've not looked under.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2016)

pulled a few out today and nixy yet


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 10, 2016)

I just remembered another way to get gnats. An inch of washing up liquid in a glass attracts them and once they're in they can't get out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2016)

Cheers man, maybe i should get on the nematode's and shiz. or wasps. lol. 

I've cut their feed/water intake again and gone back to manually squashing them which is getting pretty tedious lol


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2016)

Add a bit of port or red wine into the Cup as well. At least they get a nice death lol...also attracts them like mad as well. Not sure if this solves much in the l9ng run though.

Here's the Deep Blue a few days on..


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Add a bit of port or red wine into the Cup as well. At least they get a nice death lol...also attracts them like mad as well. Not sure if this solves much in the l9ng run though.
> 
> Here's the Deep Blue a few days on..
> View attachment 3605316


that looks almost identical to livers


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 12, 2016)

Twelve days veg


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 12, 2016)

A few more days and I'll chuck the cages on, nip the tops out, cut all the bottom branches off and put them in two rows of four then turn all the lights on and flower them. We will see if I can grow in coco or not in a months time. It's going fine so far just a little slower than I've been used to. They have a nice shiny dark green look to them which you can't see with a lights on picture. I'll wind the nitrozyme back a touch just in case they are on the verge of burning


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2016)

Some seedlings popped up:





I have some purple and yellow clover:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 12, 2016)

Are they literally growing like weeds?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2016)

purdy flowers Mo! I looked through half the stash for those panama x's but no joy so far I'll have another look sober!

Aye osc osc they'll fill out fine, are those their final pots?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah they're the final pots. They are 12 litre with wavy sides and holes in. The same type of thing as those airpots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2016)

yeah I thought they were final resting pots. Id maybe give em a bit longer before flip. depends on your timings tho!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2016)

They will probably get flipped the back end of next week. I am doing eight under 1200w maybe 1800w if they look like they need it. 1200 is about right in my space. I do get a bit more with an extra light but it's not that much more. 1200 fitted perfectly over my NFT table but I'm using the floor this time so I can spread them out more.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2016)

I did a stem rub on all of the seedlings and they all smell like males. Smells like dirty ashtray to me.

I am going to yank them all and plant some known genetics.

I worked on the screen room today. It was a lovely 76 degrees out and no breeze. I got a bunch done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2016)

Missus is going mental I've not got a valentines card yet I did book us in for 3course dinner at Marco Pierre whites gaff. Women....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2016)

Peeped some roots in the cloner this morning too.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Missus is going mental I've not got a valentines card yet I did book us in for 3course dinner at Marco Pierre whites gaff. Women....



You ain't got markers or something in the place? A printer? Print something up... color it... write a cheesy poem in it. If she don't love that... she's got issues.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2016)

Well I am walking backwards and forwards outside a cinema. Kids film things for Yin no1. Yin no2 started kicking off as the film started so I am ICbaby.
Best be getting some later on lol. Wife told me yesterday she doesn't believe in all that crap lol...Valentine's haha. On a plus note my mobile provider has given me unlimited Internet access for valentines lmfao. Is that not just indicative of the age we live in....m yes I can now waste the whole day on the net instead of with my loved ones....


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2016)

If you're short on ideas.... copy this. I made it after I posted the suggestion. Get to work dude.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2016)

Rrrrrrrrodriguez.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2016)

Jig I'm a romantic at heart man I just refuse to be told to do it on demand. Besides not like I got an Xmas card. I'm taking her out next week and paid most of her trip to Iceland last week. If she's not happy she can gtf.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2016)

Great attitude. 

Real hard to pick up a pen and write something. She ever done anything for you she didn't want to?


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Great attitude.
> 
> Real hard to pick up a pen and write something. She ever done anything for you she didn't want to?


I reckon it would be a case of gate closed horse bolted....once it's brought up as a shit subject why make it worse by slapping a card together as an after thought......different if you go with that play from the start me thinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Great attitude.
> 
> Real hard to pick up a pen and write something. She ever done anything for you she didn't want to?


Not usually man no. And seeing as we agreed last week we weren't doing anything last week. Fuck it I'm looking for a side bitch instead. Someone to cook me pancakes and not go in a monthly bitch mode.

Fuck it I'm going out to the pub.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2016)

How was the pub? Did you get a frosty reception when you got home?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2016)

Two weeks veg. I reckon I'll flower them in a few days. I think NFT easily knocks a week off veg. They've got a bit of a droop on because they'd only just woken up when I took that picture


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2016)

Easily I reckon Oscar. Not sure of depth of flavour in coco. But in soil it's miles apart. The dog is 10x better in soil than hydro or coco. The flavour and smell is just a lot nicer.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2016)

I always used Plagron Batmix soil before I went onto NFT and the flavour was so much nicer. This run would've been in soil but the shop I use doesn't stock it anymore so I thought I'd try coco. NFT is very efficient but the finished bud definitely lacks something. Hopefully coco will be a step up flavour wise.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2016)

I used plagron in the past. I thought it was very good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> How was the pub? Did you get a frosty reception when you got home?


Nah all good man. Fucksake its a card. I tell her I love her everyday. I cook for her every day. I've supported her 5 years through uni. She's a sentimental type.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

Its fucking ON!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2016)

What are those?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

toxic imports from the states, it will kill everything. cats, dogs, babies if left in proximity long enough.

weren't cheap man..


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2016)

How do you use them? Is it a smokebomb/fogger type thing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

nah just knock off the extraction and let the tocix air fill the space. once the jobs done get them out the house!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesus they must be very poisonous. 
I thought that because they had the word hot in the name you would have to light them. 
Don't let your boss near those. He'd probably think they were chilli snacks and eat them lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

oh ay you should see the back of the packet is literally a warning start to finish.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2016)

That should sort out the little fuckers. 
Are you going to put all the house plants in with it too?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

nah it'll kill the cat! actually........ might do just that.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2016)

Be a right bastard and take the Mrs out for a Korean but take your own ingredients but don't tell her until after lol
I am only joking btw


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

HAHAHA. 

So I've just ordered a seed from a RIVAL( PAINED ME TO SPEND £8 )

Cali connect CBD OG, mates got bad joint and muscle ache as he's a proper handyman fix all sorts type. went for the reg who knows maybe it'll help him out if not and it's male, I might play with a few CBD crosses.

"She will test in around 10-12% CBD with roughly 3-7% THC. "
lion tabernacle x Tahoe OG
Flower Time: approx. 65 days
Yield: Approx 300g psm


we shall see....

I trimmed the fuck out the mothers last night. and have hung the hot shot trip, knocked the fan off for the day. 

ONA ooooooot. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

I dunno what it smells of in there but it certainly isn't MJ lol.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I dunno what it smells of in there but it certainly isn't MJ lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 16, 2016)

I think I'll flower them tomorrow after I've taken a few cuts. Hopefully they will fill the space


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

lol hopefully he says hahahah


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol hopefully he says hahahah


I could fuck it up. First time in coco. Also that ph blunder on my last round really hurt the yield. I only just got a gpw so I'm not counting any chickens with a new method


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

I rarely hit a gpw man I don't even work it out.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I rarely hit a gpw man I don't even work it out.


I never used to until you said about it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2016)

When you setting up the big boys space Donald?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

man i dunnoo soon as i have some time coin and the willpower. it's a bastard job

tempted to do my 3x3 in the meantime


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

been up sniffin all night, wrote some canny ideas down for work/jobs money makers. gonna read em later n see if it's codshit lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been up sniffin all night, wrote some canny ideas down for work/jobs money makers. gonna read em later n see if it's codshit lol.


lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2016)

working too i might add...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2016)

well i weren't sleeping even after ten vals....


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 17, 2016)

I think your colleagues may notice lol


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I could fuck it up. First time in coco. Also that ph blunder on my last round really hurt the yield. I only just got a gpw so I'm not counting any chickens with a new method


oh my heart bleads, only 1 gpw, lol......

Don, you should have built the loft space while you were up all night, lol......


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 17, 2016)

U should do a few more lines before work man...just to balance out the vals


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2016)

way ahead of ya lax.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2016)

mebbys should a had a spoons breakie fog mind. but meh one line i can still polish off bacon and eggs lol.

on the rather disappointing side, I found a few adult flies on top of the coco right next to the hot shot strip ffs. I dunno what to do man, last time this happened i got shot of every plant and bleached the fuckin room down.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 17, 2016)

Did you try the spud slice test?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2016)

I like Robin Williams quote about marching powder.
"Cocaine is God's way of telling you that you have too much money."
...not for long


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2016)

Drama mate. A few flies isn't going to ruin your harvests imo.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 17, 2016)

That's the pic from yesterday. Turned the lights back today so we'll see if they fill the space. I think they will. I'll put the cages on tomorrow if I have the time. I nipped the tops out today too.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 18, 2016)

Up near you today Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Did you try the spud slice test?


Now I've dried the tops of the coco out I'm gioing to put them in the trays underneath where the larvae are.


curious old fart said:


> I like Robin Williams quote about marching powder.
> "Cocaine is God's way of telling you that you have too much money."
> ...not for long
> 
> ...


aye your right there man. though judging by my lass sleeping on the sofa, I may be out of the house soon anyway. hahah fuck the gnats then.


DST said:


> Drama mate. A few flies isn't going to ruin your harvests imo.


Idea is that I don't want to go up in the loft every fucking day, spraying and keeping on top, these things asexually multiply like fuckin rabbits man. I've seen them left untreated man the roots can't feed the plant and the leaves just drop off and your buds fucked. I want these things gone man.


oscaroscar said:


> Up near you today DonView attachment 3610857


errrrr the transporter bridge. Boro is a shit tip mate


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

Give the No Pest strip a chance. It took a few weeks to eliminate all of my gnats.
I also used sticky fly paper and dipped the bottom of the pots in a dish of soapy water. I used Coco Wet as a soap but you can use a drop of dish soap. It kills bugs in seconds.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 18, 2016)

They had their first long sleep today. 
I should probably start a journal instead of dumping my pics in yours Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Give the No Pest strip a chance. It took a few weeks to eliminate all of my gnats.
> I also used sticky fly paper and dipped the bottom of the pots in a dish of soapy water. I used Coco Wet as a soap but you can use a drop of dish soap. It kills bugs in seconds.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


well, i deliberately watered the bare min so they didn't have top colonization spots, the this evening i've took the tray off the bottoms and cleaned them all out. thankfully larvae din't swim too good it seems...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> They had their first long sleep today.
> I should probably start a journal instead of dumping my pics in yours Don. View attachment 3611093


more than welcome to keep em here man. i've flipped 12/12 and super cropped n lollipopped now so its on, I was going to upcan them but their pretty big as is for 3x3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2016)

thought about it and decided to get em flipped so my lazy arse gets the roof sorted out pronto


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 20, 2016)

Fuck me that's chocka. The floor is already a distant memory lol
What's in there strain wise?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2016)

Exo, psycho, plemon, sour D, & GG#4. Think I'll have height issues, but hopefully have them in loft by then. We'll see......... Me n her indoors aren't getting on too great just now


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2016)

When is there going to be a strain named after Tyson Fury?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2016)

Never, the guys a prick. Dedicated his title win to his wife, singing to her in the ring then next week saying she was only any good at anything when on her back. That and he's a homophobic cave man.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Never, the guys a prick.


................


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 20, 2016)

My floor is disappearing too. Three days flower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice one chief, I was thinking I could put some ply board under and extend it floor space wise. Not ideal but nowt is with me.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2016)

His uncle gives me the chills.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice one chief, I was thinking I could put some ply board under and extend it floor space wise. Not ideal but nowt is with me.


Will sheets of ply fit through the hatch? If not it'll have to be traditional floor boards. 
That is what you're talking about right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2016)

The 3x3 is actually 6*3 so I have space to walk in and work on them. I could just get like 3*4 bit ply and the other plants would weight the over hanging ones.

Loft will be those 3 packs of chipboard for about 6 quid each they snap fit like laminate flooring you just screw to the joists. I'll get that done and then kingspan off one side where it extracts out the chimney.

Then I'll be picking your brains about those greenhouse heat tubes things you have and other pitfalls I may have. Where do you vent in from under your eaves? Passive or a small fan?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 20, 2016)

I built a room in the loft so my in fan just comes in from outside the room. For the exhaust I put a couple vented tiles on the roof and connected to the ducting that came with those. 

I've just remembered you've got a chimney. I didn't want to do that because the bedroom still has a working open fire. Only used it once though. I'd use it all the time because I like it but my Mrs is para about fires


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2016)

Aye its not.going to be that much work really I don't think. Dooring off the growspace will be the hardest part I think.


----------



## Organix4207 (Feb 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mebbys should a had a spoons breakie fog mind. but meh one line i can still polish off bacon and eggs lol.
> 
> on the rather disappointing side, I found a few adult flies on top of the coco right next to the hot shot strip ffs. I dunno what to do man, last time this happened i got shot of every plant and bleached the fuckin room down.


I've had good luck getting rid of fungus gnats with a product called mosquito dunks. They are meant to kill mosquito larvi and contain a bacteria called bti. This also kicks the shit outta the fungus gnat larvi stopping their life cycle. You will still have the adult fliers to contend with , I just put up yellow stickies for them. The best way I've found to use the dunks is to smash them up in small granular pieces. Then I sprinkle the half a teaspoon of it on the top layer of your grow medium. Every time you water for the next couple weeks it will release the bacteria thus infecting the larvae and killing off your problem. After 2 weeks add another half a teaspoon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2016)

Precisely to the last detail what I did. Saw more gnats after two days.


----------



## Organix4207 (Feb 20, 2016)

It takes some time for all the adults to die off. The bti does nothing to them unfortunately.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 20, 2016)

Gnatrols great n fly strips for the ones left flying about.works every time for me.


----------



## Organix4207 (Feb 20, 2016)

Also a layer of sand on top of your medium will trick the adults into thinking it's to dry to lay eggs. Diatomacious earth is good stuff to , only if it's dry though. Kills the little bastards by death of 1000 cuts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

Tried DE stuff, layers of sand does nowt as they simply go to the base of the pots which I then duly buried the pots in sand.

Its literally the few larvae under the pots in the saucers. Which I wash out each day. I've crumbled up loads of the dunks to go into the saucers and doubled up and top dressed the coco. 

I dint get it, the larvae shouldn't be able to reproduce on their own at that stage. 

Next week nematodes and pred mites. 

Lax gnatrol should be what is active ingredient in the dunks bri or whatever. 

Pruned a bit more out today with I had a few more ft.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2016)

I can send you some nematodes if you want. One pack is meant to do a huge area. 
I normally mix them up in a jug and pour it on to the roots but I'll have to separate them into eight portions then pour into each pot. I don't have gnats at the moment but I treat for everything as a precaution


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2016)

I just noticed I better shove them in tomorrow or today. It also says ten million which I presume is how many is in a pack


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

Aye lad fire a pack in if you've one spare mate. I'm at my wits end with these fuckers.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2016)

It won't be a full pack as that's the only one I've got but I'll gladly share it. Like I said they go a long way. One pack does an acre or something ridiculous like that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

An acre lmao I only got 3*3 hahaha cheers lad. Am away to pick up a sample off Yorkie, cant wait. Am sat with my best mates and their bairns and its doing my fuckin swede in.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 21, 2016)

Sample of what? Nematodes?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol no he's been running jack frost. Rock hard frosty nugs I thought it was cos they been vac packed but it ain't they're just dense as fook.

Few different numbered phenos but they pretty uniform all hard and frosty as mostly keepers out his bag he said but expensive pips man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2016)

http://www.goldenseed.co.uk/gs/goldenseedpricelist.html 

Proper munchies here hahah honey nut crunchies attack


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

Did you try the soap dunk?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes a full pack of six top dresses and under the pots and even in the feed. Nadda


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2016)

Soap or mosquito?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2016)

Mosquito. after checking the trays under them the additional crumbled up dunks seem to have them dispersed I have a feeling they'll have just fallen back to just inside the pots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2016)

it's freaking me out more not having the ventilation running to make tyhe hot shot strip work. I put it on for an hour last night to change the air but who knows if that was the worst idea or best haha. past caring now they're flipped come what may!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Feb 22, 2016)

They've got another website too, www.goldenseed.net.

It's the one they use for ordering and the prices are up to date, I don't know why they don't take the original .co.uk one down these days cos it's pretty much irrelevant.

This is the proper shop link.......

http://www.goldenseed.net/store/home.php


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice one ta lad. Aye might have a proper gander through their list today. Potting on a cbd og from Cali connect today I'm expecting it'll herm around week four.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

plemon is ridiculous, the cut is trying to flower while in the cloner under 24/0 light
 

mother was in veg 100% took a while to show me legs mind.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> plemon is ridiculous, the cut is trying to flower while in the cloner under 24/0 light
> View attachment 3614680 View attachment 3614681
> 
> mother was in veg 100% took a while to show me legs mind.


Funny you should say that.....my Livers has randomly started throwing single leaves all over like its revegging.........only prob is its been under 24/0 since it arrived lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2016)

weird man. been time since i took clones. I might go back to peat pellets


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 24, 2016)

That is a bit odd. What is Plemon? I've heard you talk about it but have never asked. I presume its lemony lol

Give inch n half rock wool blocks a go. I've always used them and I don't think I've ever lost a cut. I did try those root it brown sponge things once but they were slower than the blocks


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 24, 2016)

First ever coco run. One week of flower. I'm glad I put eight in because I don't think six would've filled it with that veg time. They look good so far. You don't get the fast growth you get with NFT though. Excuse the droop they've just woken up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2016)

Lookin lovely there man, filling out nicely.

Plemon is smelly cherry x Larry og x chem valley kush. Lemony phenos and spicy hazy lemony phenos. Gorgeous pink nugs, bag appeal is great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2016)

Getting my swerve on today, going to pot up the cloners last few that were getting legs. 

And this new cbd og.... Fuckin o ly met a bloke in the boozer last night that's got a charlottes web cut.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2016)

Is he willing to give you a cut? Sounds great if he can.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2016)

his mates bank is http://goodoldboysseeds.com/ i don't see it on there. 

I was away to pot up my yins but i'm out of party cups. 

was wondering why i was feeling groggy as fuck this morning, i ate a chunk of that coconut fat i had in the freezer, last night. i'm heavy eye tastic


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2016)

Sounds like a 'no' then.......

Just had a look at the website. 100% feminised.....surely they are either feminised, or not feminised, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2016)

pub talk... aye i doubted it but i'm pretty sure Dr D81 may even have it bb need some cbd methinks.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2016)

The one Doc has is Frank's gift. Highest cbd only stran tested. He sent me a clone through the BBQ railroad. She is coming along slowly. I want to hit her with some Malawi pollen to increase vigor and add some numbing properties.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm hopefully running franks gift next round. Excited to see how it comes out. 
Mmmmmm. Numbing. Lol


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 25, 2016)

Howdy Cowboy! How the hell are you! 
Does the better pink lemons have huge leaves? Got a couple young'ins not sexed yet.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2016)

5.5wks


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2016)

Jesus what a ballache!! I've just tested my run off and it was 7.4 so I mixed up a half strength feed and root stim at 5.5 then ran five litres through each pot. That was the easy part. The hard part was getting all that run off out of the saucers. Anyway enough of my whining. If my run off is too high again it's fecking staying like it ffs.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> 5.5wks
> View attachment 3616676 View attachment 3616679 View attachment 3616680


 I can't see the pics. What are they of?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2016)

A lush garden full of flowers!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> A lush garden full of flowers!


I can see them now. Beautiful, very beautiful. What strains are in there?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 26, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I can see them now. Beautiful, very beautiful. What strains are in there?


9lb hammer
quantum kush
slymer (Chernobyl golden ticket cut)
jillybean
blue dream (clone only cut)
pre98 bubba (clone only)
holy grail kush
dog
skunk#1
SRS (aka Serious og)

small testers in there:
lemon og
plushberry
dark side
probably forgetting a few... LOL


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 26, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> 9lb hammer
> quantum kush
> slymer (Chernobyl golden ticket cut)
> jillybean
> ...


And there's me thinking I'd have my hands full with two or three strains lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2016)

Well I think my worries about them not filling the space were unfounded lol. I still might take two out because they're only ten days into flower and still have quite a bit of growing to do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2016)

aye the extra wattage hasn't half give them a boost. Mine are still stretching and far too full. Probably have to thin them again soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh and removed the hotshot strip and mixed the nematodes n chucked them in.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 28, 2016)

I forgot to mention that you need wear gloves when you handle those nematodes. They are microscopic worms that are natural burrowers. I read that one grower had a colony of literally millions up his bum hole.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2016)

You tell me this now ffs hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I forgot to mention that you need wear gloves when you handle those nematodes. They are microscopic worms that are natural burrowers. I read that one grower had a colony of literally millions up his bum hole.


Thats what he gets for sticking his finger up his ass lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 28, 2016)

That is rammed in there. How far into flower are they?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2016)

Few days haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Few days haha


A few days? That is going to be mental in a few weeks lol
I know you don't like to see the floor but I think you'll be lucky if you can see the ceiling soon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2016)

Cest la vie


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

got all 5 of those beans in soil don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2016)

Rock n roll papa, which 5 tho?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

the panama x pk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh fuck yeah! Nice work. Exciting times ahead


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Oh fuck yeah! Nice work. Exciting times ahead


yea man, got the bean fever lately, trying new stuff to find my holy grail.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 29, 2016)

I've lost a couple of holy grails man. you wonder about rose tinted glasses in hindsight but i know some of the dog originals i lost were world class think @rasclot had the same, real headbandy but purply colour.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)

yea man, we all have. My biggest is fubar - never had anything as potent. 

And some purple ak47, skunk x northern lights, and a few others that have gotten away.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 29, 2016)

Makes me want to pop one of the Smelly cherry x SLH (fingerez cut) but need a run of sure fire winners first time.


----------



## mr west (Feb 29, 2016)

one of the dogs u sent me goes proper funky purple in the cold man my mate brought some round, like bright purple. Ill see if he has any left and ill get a pic of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 29, 2016)

I've still got the original stash of pips of that batch. it was like purple headband. rock hard nugs. and talk about loud!


----------



## mr west (Feb 29, 2016)

Hes gonna bring me over a nice bit to take pics of and to hopefully toke on lol. I got the same cut in my tent but its hardly cold up there lol, ill be chopping that next might try some iced water feeds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 29, 2016)

purple tinged one wasn't quite as strong as the green one if memory serves but still had a wallop.


----------



## mr west (Feb 29, 2016)

im guessing its the same cut, ill ask him when i see him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 29, 2016)

amazed he's kept it this long tbf


----------



## mr west (Feb 29, 2016)

well theres some sentimentality to the cut and passed ppl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2016)

Gnatrol has gone in, top dressed dry and in water round the roots. If this doesn't do it. Its napalm all the way.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 1, 2016)

I've been reading about ur gnat adventures. Have you tried sns209? I found it to work great for gnats. It's a Rosemary based systemic, within a week they're under control.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2016)

Jigfresh was telling me he'd found some site with like 12 different types of pred mites or something.

They've got nematodes and bti fungus to deal with now so we'll see if they hold out.

I'm getting kinda worried about stretch there's barely budsites and there's only about 18" to play with


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2016)

You'll need to find a seller/ distributor near you... but here's the company that makes/ provides all the stuff I was talking about.

http://www.koppert.com/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2016)

Cheers jiggy! I'll check em tomoz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

they even have a north of england rep, nice! see how this gnatrol works this week then i'll just keep trying stuff. Maybe some of that home made hot sauce pepper spray solution.

Was in looking under the canopy and there's like way too many heads for the space, I'm going to thin them out again this week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

upskirts...

    

branching on the last one, (Sour D) is nuts.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2016)

Quite busy for sure Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

I figured 5 plants under 600W would be fine hah.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 2, 2016)

That Sour D looks extremely vigorous. How is that GG#4 stretching? I think I've read somewhere that really reaches for the sky


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 2, 2016)

Two weeks today


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2016)

Looking good there man! 



oscaroscar said:


> Two weeks todayView attachment 3621586


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That Sour D looks extremely vigorous. How is that GG#4 stretching? I think I've read somewhere that really reaches for the sky


Yeah she's the tallest of the bunch but best branching I'd say


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Two weeks todayView attachment 3621586


That the nft or the coco ones or both?! Look great either way!


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2016)

I thought Oscar was doing all coco.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

aye probably so, just hard to count whats there now haha

saw another adult fly today. nematodes. gnatrol. hot shot strips. have these things evolved like rats to poison and no longer suffer ill effect from eating poison.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2016)

nematodes didn't get rid of them in my living room. Still got to sand the rest of the pots in here. Perhaps it's just a life cycle thing and they'll eventually croack it......


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That the nft or the coco ones or both?! Look great either way!


Just coco. No NFT at all this round. I've filled my space pretty much the same as I was with NFT. But it's taken two extra plants and ten days extra in veg. This run is about flavour not efficiency


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

DST said:


> nematodes didn't get rid of them in my living room. Still got to sand the rest of the pots in here. Perhaps it's just a life cycle thing and they'll eventually croack it......


Way I see it I'll keep the clones in stasis where they are until the loft stud walled offf bit is done and I can shift them up there, I hit 9 weeks flores as our fred says on 14th april. even if I have to get shot of a few clones it's no biggie. then at least i'm not taking them with me up the stair. got that joy this weekend, moving the contents of the garage into the loft.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Just coco. No NFT at all this round. I've filled my space pretty much the same as I was with NFT. But it's taken two extra plants and ten days extra in veg. This run is about flavour not efficiency


 reckon you'll see a big difference and probably prefer it. 


oscaroscar said:


> That Sour D looks extremely vigorous. How is that GG#4 stretching? I think I've read somewhere that really reaches for the sky


Aye it's going for it, I should have potted them up and flowered a week before i did but....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2016)

All of my soap dipped pots are fly free now!


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> reckon you'll see a big difference and probably prefer it.
> 
> Aye it's going for it, I should have potted them up and flowered a week before i did but....View attachment 3622170


The small pots should stop them going too mental. 
I still need to take all the lower and weak looking branches off and put the cages on. The resin is starting to form so it'll be a shitty job to do. I should've done it a week ago but I haven't had the time because of having to feed eight separate plants. 
This is a very labour intensive way of growing. 
I was thinking of try to bodge together some kind of dripper system.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 3, 2016)

the GG#4 is definitely lanky - with floppy stems. Seems every terminal bud site needs support.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> All of my soap dipped pots are fly free now!


Bully for you Mo haha maybe my nematodes were killed off by the dunk remains?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> The small pots should stop them going too mental.
> I still need to take all the lower and weak looking branches off and put the cages on. The resin is starting to form so it'll be a shitty job to do. I should've done it a week ago but I haven't had the time because of having to feed eight separate plants.
> This is a very labour intensive way of growing.
> I was thinking of try to bodge together some kind of dripper system.


 haha you get out what you put in lad! 

Auto pots is kinda a half way house.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

papapayne said:


> the GG#4 is definitely lanky - with floppy stems. Seems every terminal bud site needs support.


I reckon I'll be tying most of it up unless its all just going to hold itself up, its that tight I may just mesh the open front and come what may.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha you get out what you put in lad!
> 
> Auto pots is kinda a half way house.


I've still got an eight pot autopot system but that's what I got gnats in. I doubt I'll use them again because they are virtually a gnat farm. They are everything that gnats love, standing water and constantly wet pots. 
The freezing weather may have done the nematodes in when they were posted. Maybe


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

FYI. A layer on top of compost and or worm castings will get rid of the gnats. They hate it to live in and if there is a layer on top will kill larvae. Try it out


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2016)

My problem was the holes at the bottom of the pots. I dunked the entire pot over the top of the soil in some coco wet. The flies were all gone when I checked them last. I need to go out and check them right now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've still got an eight pot autopot system but that's what I got gnats in. I doubt I'll use them again because they are virtually a gnat farm. They are everything that gnats love, standing water and constantly wet pots.
> The freezing weather may have done the nematodes in when they were posted. Maybe


I've done two doses of gnatrol now and nematodes. I'll look at pred mites next I guess.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> FYI. A layer on top of compost and or worm castings will get rid of the gnats. They hate it to live in and if there is a layer on top will kill larvae. Try it out


Tried it last time sand at the bottom and top of the pots. Worm castings I would have thought would have benefited the soil and made them thrive? No?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> My problem was the holes at the bottom of the pots. I dunked the entire pot over the top of the soil in some coco wet. The flies were all gone when I checked them last. I need to go out and check them right now.


I've pretty sure I've almost eradicated the adults but the larvae still seem to be thriving.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 3, 2016)

Most insects.won't live in pure worm castings. Does benefit the soil. So does the compost. Trays will get ya every time though. That's where the real issues are developed. Perlite on top works too. 


You can blow DE on them for other pests.and.probably on the soil and.trays while.dry also to help. I'm gonna preventative treat w DE soon myself.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2016)

A tiny drop of dish soap in your water will kill almost any bug. They can't handle soap. Olive oil works well too. Makes them suffocate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 3, 2016)

I haven't heard of predator mites for gnats. The nematodes burrow into the larvae and lay eggs which hatch and eat their way out. Nasty business really


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

Not so keen on putting compost or worm castings on top of my coco tbh. 

I'll get them out or just finish them and move the snips into the new room when its built lol. Preparation is key lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> A tiny drop of dish soap in your water will kill almost any bug. They can't handle soap. Olive oil works well too. Makes them suffocate.


We don't get dish soap over this side of the pond I don't think man?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I haven't heard of predator mites for gnats. The nematodes burrow into the larvae and lay eggs which hatch and eat their way out. Nasty business really


I'll probably just end up getting a bag for each plant if the gnatrol carry on doesn't fettle them


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2016)

What do you wash your dishes with?

Fairy/Dreft/Yes...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> We don't get dish soap over this side of the pond I don't think man?!


It's a liquid soap that sold for washing dishes. some examples.....










cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah but I worry what else is in the stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm just imagining bubbles each time I water haha


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2016)

Dawn is used to clean oil from sea animals


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2016)

So a little in a water feed round the saucer n you guys think it'll sort them? At this stage I'll give it a go.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2016)

Just don't accidently put too much in a spray bottle and spray your leaves.....it can burn the shit out of them in too high a concentration. So I imagine you need to go easy on the amount for the bottom feed....however I guess burning tips off roots will only cause them to branch out more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2016)

the fertilome is in the spray bottle for adults and that if left to drop on the leaves will burn them. I've three yellow sticky traps up and nothing stuck to them barring fan leaf tips and my hair, no gnats ffs I just need to get shot of the larvae. 

I mixed up the spray bottle of fertilome and just straight filled the saucers with it last night.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 4, 2016)

Howd u find the gnatrol? Its the only things thats worked for me n fly strips for the ones flying about


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2016)

so far, fucking shite still seeing larvae and adults. but giving them a few more days afore I order nematodes.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 4, 2016)

Cut the yellow sticky traps up and lay them on the top of the pots so the little cunts get caught as soon as they hatch. Only peel one side off though and have it sticky side up. 
I have them hung off my shades at face height and have had one stuck to my cheek before which was most unwelcome lol


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 4, 2016)

Hope you get them bugs on the run man! Had lots of prob's with them. Best thing I used was a cheap multi bug spray, cheap as chips


----------



## supchaka (Mar 4, 2016)

Have u ever thought of just asking them to leave?? We sometimes don't try the easiest approach huh!? They may not listen tho


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 4, 2016)

I've still not seen any damage so you must have them at a level below that. Still a pain up your sphincter though. 
I had springtails in my NFT tank and they annoyed the crap out of me and some people say they're beneficial. 
I politely asked the springtails to leave but they told me to fuck off and turned their music up really loud


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2016)

Just a couple of drops per litre. Makes the water penetrate everything better.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 6, 2016)

As its Mother's Day. The next mother just getting started. I know you should keep a dedicated mother plant but I just keep making generation after generation which is convenient for me


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> As its Mother's Day. The next mother just getting started. I know you should keep a dedicated mother plant but I just keep making generation after generation which is convenient for me View attachment 3624969


That's what I do too man. No room to keep real moms going indefinitely.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm with ya'll. Haven't had a mother plant in years....and some strains I've been running over 5 years.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 6, 2016)

Veg that cut two months+ and baam!! Mom that's ready to go to flower. Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2016)

just like this @SomeGuy
14/1/16

to now haha

  

I didn't count the heads, there's way too many for 3*3 though lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2016)

I seem to be shot of the flies and larvae, been checking the saucers and it seems I'm winning. fuck it i'm gonna put the lottery on my lucks been like shite for donkeys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2016)

feeling it this morning hit some LA Cheese hash in the cano and it's got me up nodding. weird, the flowers just give me munchies but the hash and I'm up and at it. Put the contents of the garage into the loft yesterday on me jack odd cano bag of top up for shits n gigs then spoiled my work out with a 14" meat feast ffs haha 

6ft height 7wide and now i just need to stud the room and kingspan it. that'll be after crop time unless my lotto ticket comes off....


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2016)

Good luck with the build, and the lottery lad, lol.


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> We don't get dish soap over this side of the pond I don't think man?!


Washing up liquid?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2016)

Something's gotta turn up or it'll be me toes haha

New bike next month, well, new to me like. Got to shift this gut. Thinking of hanging a heavy bag in the garage too, its got a RSJ right in the middle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Washing up liquid?


Used it last and this feed. Ta


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Something's gotta turn up or it'll be me toes haha
> 
> New bike next month, well, new to me like. Got to shift this gut. Thinking of hanging a heavy bag in the garage too, its got a RSJ right in the middle.


I've got a 1.80m punch bag sitting in my utility room if you want to pay the postage lmfao....gym had to be taken down when 2nd yin arrived...kids, freaking liabilities, lol. What sort of wheels you getting lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2016)

lmao I wonder how much the postage would actually be lol. I can get a 25kg one sent for £37.99 off ebay no postage fee?! 

the new wheels are from a place near me that do rentals for tourists they're a few year old Giant hybrid's with slick tyres, I think mustache bars and shimano gears, not sure the disk breaks, so they're barely seen much use and they're renewing them. when the order goes iin for their new ones the lad said he'd do me one for £150. as it's only a 2.5 mile journey from home it's faster than public transport.


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Used it last and this feed. Ta


I meant that what we call washing up liquid is what Americans call dish soap, I wasn't recommending using it cos... well, I wouldn't dream of recommending anything at all to you cos I'm a total noob!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2016)

I did it anyway haha, plenty folks had recommended it. i've done that many things i've no idea what worked or is working...


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao I wonder how much the postage would actually be lol. I can get a 25kg one sent for £37.99 off ebay no postage fee?!
> 
> the new wheels are from a place near me that do rentals for tourists they're a few year old Giant hybrid's with slick tyres, I think mustache bars and shimano gears, not sure the disk breaks, so they're barely seen much use and they're renewing them. when the order goes iin for their new ones the lad said he'd do me one for £150. as it's only a 2.5 mile journey from home it's faster than public transport.


One I have is at least 50kg lad, I can hardly lift the frikkin thing when hanging it. Would like to see the posty carrying it from his van lol.
Nice bikes Giants! I done my France Canal de Midi cycle on one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2016)

they'll be well serviced and looked after so i reckon £150 is a steal really. perfect commuter bike for me. I've two routes to work a 5mile and a 2-3 so i can take the scenic along the tyne when it's canny.

the one i'm looking at says you can open it and add more sand bags etc, I'll want the heaviest I can get hung there really. if i'm going to be kneeing it and such. I got given a baby one like for bairns in their bedrooms 3ft one, off a pal and hung it up and instantly punched it off the hook it was hung on. in the tip it went.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 10, 2016)

Three weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2016)

Looking fandabbydozy mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm thinking of extending my area a touch move them out a bit so they fatten more mi e like way behind yours and I'm due 14th April.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm 27th April


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 10, 2016)

I haven't put the cages on and now they're too big to put on so I'll have to get bamboo canes and cable ties and I havent lolly popped either ffs
So I've a few hours of smelly and sticky annoying work to do that would've taken half an hour two weeks ago ffs 
The worse part is that I knew it needed doing and kept putting it off out of lazyness


----------



## supchaka (Mar 10, 2016)

Tomato cages? I've stuck some cages over some pretty fat plants before. I actually pulled all the leaves up and wrapped her with twine like a Christmas tree on a car. Then I could work the cage over then cut the strings g to let her go. Not something I'd do on a regular basis but it worked


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes I mean tomato cages. I just tried to do that. I used a bungee cord to gather the plant up but it wouldn't have it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

Male buds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2016)

Handsome chap Mo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

White British rap! Love it!

He has his doobie rolling ceremony down!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2016)

He's from my home town, geordie rappers are like hens teeth man!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Have you given it a shot?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

British cowboy rap!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 12, 2016)

Does this count as British hop hop? Love the song, just not sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2016)

nah i can;t sing for toffee Mo well i can hold a note just but my voice aint owt special.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2016)

Modest ol don


----------



## theslipperbandit (Mar 13, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Does this count as British hop hop? Love the song, just not sure


Whhhhat that's irish man...definitely not filthy English rap!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2016)

All vegging along nicely. 
 
If I'm lucky these might be just right timing for the next round of cuts and big enough to flip by time my loft conversion.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm kinda hitting my ceiling height with hangers but I'll rehang the light tomorrow. Think the plant will need tied into the space soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2016)

Gonna be tight like a tiger lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2016)

I have grand plans lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2016)

Front two girls stand on these and I'll string wire out to spread the coverage through the fixings for the yoyo's.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2016)

Looking good! 

Any pics of the loft conversion progress?

How is the kitty doing, by the way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2016)

Nothing much to see but the flooring just now, when I get some coin together for the foam insulation and timber gotta be about a month or so. earlier I get it sorted I could go perpetual straight off with the new cuts.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2016)

You are getting tight height wise.
The yellow traps are more effective near the pots. That way you get the new hatchlings and trap the adults just as they are nearing the pots to cause trouble. You'll only get the ones that are bumbling about lost up there. Both is best though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

There's zero flies stuck to the yellow traps mate, mostly my hair and fan leaf tips. They'll be getting removed soon I might cut stops out them and cover the pots for a while but I don't want roots growing on top of the coco if it gets too dark/humid with em covered. 

Watch this space! Lol til the light goes out the light is its toasty otherwise.

Ideally I should have hung the light turned 90 degrees but the joists weren't in the right place.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Any pics of the loft conversion progress?
> 
> How is the kitty doing, by the way.


Kitty is fine tho he does want out. Which as we live on the main rd isn't a good idea as he's a prime Darwin award type. I just keep him out the bedroom and wear ear plugs, I sleep fine now lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

Our stray wants out too. However, he goes away for a few days and always returns injured. So now he is an indoor cat. At least until I get the screen room done. Then I may build a cat tunnel from the house to the garden.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

My gf tried to put the harness on to walk him last night. She got the neck bit on and he took off. Under the dining table and tide it up in an impressive knot before (risking life and limb) I freed him....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

The Sour diesel waist height now.

GG4- same, this one's going to be a looker I reckon


canny thick trunk for a clone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

the new grandstand has left the canopy a bit uneven, problem is with cable ties they don't undo all that easy when attached to lights lol.
  
there'll be some pinching and bending done tomorrow to get the canopy evened out. I've rehung the light on cable tues and tied fishing wire through the extra holes in the housing for the hangers and wired it to some coat hooks on the other side to move the light about 8 inches back toward the door. which i of course didn't take a photo of.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

Great job! Those girls are huge for those tiny pots!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

Whats run off??


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 14, 2016)

That's a hefty trunk that. That'll be firing the feed up to the buds. 
The whole lot is a picture of health


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

Litre a day easy now


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

How much you feed them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

A4ml B4ml canna bit of scilica, they'll.start getting upped with PK fairly soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone have any idea with coconut cap dosage or is it all pot luck?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

I've tried it with a few patients with Khrones and it went BAD


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

Every day?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

@fumble is good with dosing. I am not sure about caps though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah I dint get to do a proper dose consultation and I'm guessing it was more the spinning out than pain eelief


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 14, 2016)

One 00 cap is 1/4tsp. The stuff I make is uber strong. I start peeps at 1/2tsp and tell them to work up from there. Most hard core smokers can take about a tsp or so safely. If u take edibles on the regular it may be more. Mine ranges between 2-3tbspn.


----------



## fumble (Mar 14, 2016)

Mohican said:


> @fumble is good with dosing. I am not sure about caps though.





SomeGuy said:


> One 00 cap is 1/4tsp. The stuff I make is uber strong. I start peeps at 1/2tsp and tell them to work up from there. Most hard core smokers can take about a tsp or so safely. If u take edibles on the regular it may be more. Mine ranges between 2-3tbspn.


thanks for the tag Mo 
this is how I dose:

1 gram = 1000 mg
say we're making 10 grams of DIE into caps
that would be 10000mg 
for my caps I usually go 2:1 grams hash to tsp coconut oil
so: 10000 mg hash into 5 tsp coconut oil
so if we're making hash caps I'll use an average THC % of 30 for calculating-for popcorn trim I use an average THC % of 15-
So if a 00 cap is 1/4 tsp, that will be 20 caps 
10000mg / 20 caps = approx. 500 mg per cap. 

@SomeGuy oil is something wicked fcking strong...I took 3 (00) caps and was hole lee chit effed up...sideways my Got! What I made for Nuggs had to be at least a lb to 2 lbs of the best sugar trim into 24 oz of coconut oil...off the charts lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up! I usually fly blind and fuck myself up big time. I'm making some pure sativa hash soon should be interesting times....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2016)

My girl said she might have the chance to snag me a bag/box of dry ice today if no one else uses it. and I pick up the sativa today or tomorrow. 


fumble said:


> thanks for the tag Mo
> this is how I dose:
> 
> 1 gram = 1000 mg
> ...


just actually thought about the logistics of 2 lb or 32 ounce in about a pint and a quarter of butter is actually nuckin futs levels of strength.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2016)

Lol.... I call it medicine. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> My girl said she might have the chance to snag me a bag/box of dry ice today if no one else uses it. and I pick up the sativa today or tomorrow.
> 
> just actually thought about the logistics of 2 lb or 32 ounce in about a pint and a quarter of butter is actually nuckin futs levels of strength.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2016)

I bet you have no trouble sleeping!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My girl said she might have the chance to snag me a bag/box of dry ice today if no one else uses it. and I pick up the sativa today or tomorrow.
> 
> just actually thought about the logistics of 2 lb or 32 ounce in about a pint and a quarter of butter is actually nuckin futs levels of strength.


You can put the leftover dry ice in the bloom room to increase CO2


cof


----------



## fumble (Mar 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My girl said she might have the chance to snag me a bag/box of dry ice today if no one else uses it. and I pick up the sativa today or tomorrow.
> 
> just actually thought about the logistics of 2 lb or 32 ounce in about a pint and a quarter of butter is actually nuckin futs levels of strength.


Nice...i need to be doing some dry icing myself here soon. . Pure sativa oh my! That will be nice


----------



## GroErr (Mar 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Anyone have any idea with coconut cap dosage or is it all pot luck?


Can't believe I hadn't seen this thread - nice work in here!

I've experimented on myself with the attached recipe. I should have started with a lower dosage and weaker strain/kief, my first one at 160mg I was high for 24 hours, and I mean high like non-functional. Buddy of mine who weighs in at around 300+ lbs. had the same experience.

Through experimentation, strains make a big difference in dosage, any strains over 20% THC start at 100mg or less... or you may end up out of it for a while. The weights/recipe referenced in the document uses kief, a small kief run will make a few batches.

On average 100's are typically a good stone for a few hours. I take one 50-60mg every night and sleep like a baby, add a couple of pipes through the night and you're in good shape. I now make them at 50-60mg, then if I want to get stoned I'll take 2, 3 if I have 12 hours to sleep it off  Cheers...


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I bet you have no trouble sleeping!


Actually... I take other shit for that still. I take my dosage in the morning usually. Lots of pain relief and added ability throughout the day. It last like 10-12 hrs though. My recreational dosage is 3tbspn. 2tblspn is fully functional for me.


----------



## fumble (Mar 15, 2016)

Jeezus! I don't know how you fully function  I couldn't hardly walk on 3/4 tsp lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> Jeezus! I don't know how you fully function  I couldn't hardly walk on 3/4 tsp lol


I am one helluva an irie guy... Though most would never know. Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2016)

I had I think about a 1/3 of a tblspn and I thought my head would lift right off my body.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

Aye and irie. That's some dose man. There's few things worse to overdo it with imo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

Sativa girls starting to stretch:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye and irie. That's some dose man. There's few things worse to overdo it with imo


LSD and Mushrooms take no prisoners lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

OXY!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2016)

me and psychodelics don't mix, learn't the hard way. couldn't smoke a reefer for 6 months without that para coming up on el cid feeling, was horrible.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

There is a certain song I can't play if I am in the wrong mood because the room will start shrinking again.


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 16, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> me and psychodelics don't mix, learn't the hard way. couldn't smoke a reefer for 6 months without that para coming up on el cid feeling, was horrible.


Damned paranoia! Mine always starts with really bad deja vu, which we all know means the end of the world is coming lol, and it's usually over something stupid like I'm sitting in my favorite chair listening to sublime like holy shit I feel like I've been here before!


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

I use to get a little bit of graphics when walking along a paved street. All them bloody lines and angles......but after living in NL for 15 yr plus (all the pavements are like that) I don't really get the moving line thing anymore.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2016)

I was driving up to LA back in the 80's to go surfing early in the morning. Driving my $200 1969 LTD station wagon and soloing a doob of some Humboldt frankenweed. The cars and lights on the freeway, and the way cars were shooting in from the sides on the on-ramps, made me feel like I was on a pinball table.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2016)

I think the correct phrase is DG&T.....

Are YOU still drinking gin and tonic? Etiquette expert says the tipple has become frightfully downmarket - but if you must have one NEVER call it a G&T


William Hanson believes the gin and tonic has been 'ruined' by its popularity in every bar and splashed over Instagram and insists the only way to drink it in private, in a heavy-bottomed glass.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2016)

Its like denim cof hard wearing that became fashionable.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2016)

To answer your question though Cof YES I STILL am drinking gin and tonic. My pref ATM is Chase gin and Fentimans tonic. Lime squeezed in and then rubbed round the rim. Two or three cubes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2016)

Though the odd beer in the sun never goes amiss.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> me and psychodelics don't mix, learn't the hard way. couldn't smoke a reefer for 6 months without that para coming up on el cid feeling, was horrible.


I've dropped hundreds of times, but that was a while ago now. One time I think I ate about 30 hits of liquid while backpacking in southeastern Utah. Awesome... Lol. (Was a 4 day binger in the outback). It's not for everyone for sure. Seen a few flip out in my day. 

I enjoy great buds, some beer and a little wine now and again but that's as crazy as I'm getting these days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2016)

I cut loose each week. Keeps me from going crazy.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 19, 2016)

More of my usual boring skunk at four weeks.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 19, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I cut loose each week. Keeps me from going crazy.


Three or four times a year for me. The next day does me in


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2016)

the older you get, the harder it is to recover


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2016)

I aint really cut loose in about 4 and a half years lmao no wonder im so uptight. That sour diesel off ras is nice and strong. choped my fire balls today ouchy lol.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2016)

When I was abstaining for my kids and wife, I would still sneak a session whenever my drummer would visit. We would lock ourselves in the studio and drink scotch when there were no buds and then when there were buds - wow - it was just like the first time. I always made him light it up because I love that first hit smell. Gives me goosebumps just thinking about it. I need to go toast a bowl. See ya in a few


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2016)

Rehab is for quitters!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2016)

It is easy to quit, I have done it hundreds of times.


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2016)

only got this week and next then Bertie starts nursery school yay. be the first time with out kids since they were born lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2016)

Our seconds already at daycare..3 months old and out in the big world on his wee lonesome.


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2016)

Time in the house with out kids is what im looking forward to. We need to get rid of loads of stuff we've been hording lol, like clothes lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2016)

My Mrs doesn't give anything much of a chance. Soon as his toes are at the end of a suit it's outta there. Hard to.keep up with her. All the real small baby stuff is already in the charity skip along the road lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2016)

some awkwardly angles & poorly focused pics for yas. don't say I never treat you...


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2016)

Swelling up grand lad.
Must be awkwardly to water as well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes muchly haha. I should add a third cable tie to one side of the light to evenly (haha) cover the canopy but that's not happening.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2016)

Last run will drain overnight, I wouldn't bother normally but there's only about 10 g from just under 3 onions wet.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2016)

watering is hell. Im working on converting all my stuff to sips so I water less.. LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2016)

Pure mexi sativa . Should be good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2016)

I


SomeGuy said:


> watering is hell. Im working on converting all my stuff to sips so I water less.. LOL


I don't do run off man. Wasteful and I think I better roots get more air than water.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I
> I don't do run off man. Wasteful and I think I better roots get more air than water.


depends quite a bit on container and medium about run off. I dont particularly water for run off but always some in the trays after watering. But watering 14 10gl and half a dozen 5gl takes time as it is without me waiting on the water to hit the dish.. LOL 

The sips will just water themselves through wicking and I will only fill each 27gl tub every 3 weeks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2016)

True that coco dries quick and it holds no nutes so you've got to be on top of the feeding. .miss a day and its droopy as hell tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2016)

Reckon about 8.5 % return. Piss poor


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Reckon about 8.5 % return. Piss poor


It happens.sometimes. I'm usually shocked when I get a bunch. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

10% is normal so not too bad.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2016)

Especially with sativa. Dry it well (a week in the fridge) and then press it Frenchy style. It makes the most amazing smoke for sativa.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> depends quite a bit on container and medium about run off. I dont particularly water for run off but always some in the trays after watering. But watering 14 10gl and half a dozen 5gl takes time as it is without me waiting on the water to hit the dish.. LOL
> 
> The sips will just water themselves through wicking and I will only fill each 27gl tub every 3 weeks!


hey SG,

Got a link to those sips designs? color me intrigued


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 22, 2016)

papapayne said:


> hey SG,
> 
> Got a link to those sips designs? color me intrigued


Can't get it linked up off the phone. It's page 64 or 65 In my thread, can't remember exactly. Hyroot has a bunch of sips going, it's where I got the inspiration from.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Especially with sativa. Dry it well (a week in the fridge) and then press it Frenchy style. It makes the most amazing smoke for sativa.


lol mate it's dried to squidgy level then hand rolled and out the door. it aint even my trim lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 23, 2016)

Five weeks today. This has really been neglected. I've no supports in place and I haven't stripped all the lower stuff off most of them ffs
I think the calyx development is a bit behind where it would be in NFT. 
But I'm fairly pleased with my first attempt at coco.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Mar 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 3630730


Kin ell.


Chuck your pre-filter in the wash you tramp! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2016)

Lol its getting replaced after the grow. Need a bigger one for the loft.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3639401 View attachment 3639393 Five weeks today. This has really been neglected. I've no supports in place and I haven't stripped all the lower stuff off most of them ffs
> I think the calyx development is a bit behind where it would be in NFT.
> But I'm fairly pleased with my first attempt at coco.


I wouldn't worry too much man looks great, you noticed a different smell when you rub them up?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 23, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I wouldn't worry too much man looks great, you noticed a different smell when you rub them up?


I can't say I have but I haven't really looked for a difference yet.


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2016)

Quiet in here, everything ok?


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2016)

He's at the pub lol....


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2016)

has he taken up permanent residence?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2016)

no prizes for guessing that D haha.

my grow is on auto pilot, bit like me. it's freakishly out of sync, the plemon looks 4 x the size of everything else the sour D and GG#4 look like they'll go ion ages longer. I'll go and take some snaps shortly. I should get back into the habit of friday updates.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2016)

Frank's Gift - High CBD strain from Oregon:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2016)

I didn't know the gift was a purp chic. 

so this morning I tried to fix up my leaning plemon, big mistake, everything fell over/out. everything is kinda holding everything else in place, it was like domino rally with me under it. I had to rub myself down with an ethanol soaked kitchen towel before heading to work lol & ffs. 

I don't think canes will do any good at this stage.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 4, 2016)

lol. Well if ozoin of canna its good its lemon 
At a point of flowering its best to just leave them be. Had a extreme kush throw late nanners in the mainbud so i pulled the plant out. Doing that i now have to have yoyo's on most of the top buds. Growing clones next round is gonna be even worse :/ Think ill try some netting.
Ive started working for a company that is just insane about security and safety doing random drug tests on employees. Parafuckinnoya!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2016)

Glad you found a job! I am still looking. Getting plenty of interviews. Nobody wants to spend any money.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2016)

HydroGp said:


> lol. Well if ozoin of canna its good its lemon
> At a point of flowering its best to just leave them be. Had a extreme kush throw late nanners in the mainbud so i pulled the plant out. Doing that i now have to have yoyo's on most of the top buds. Growing clones next round is gonna be even worse :/ Think ill try some netting.
> Ive started working for a company that is just insane about security and safety doing random drug tests on employees. Parafuckinnoya!


hahah sadly it was the Sour Diesel that fell on me. I'm more worried the bit's touching walls or each other will rot, that would be a disaster for me. being in a cupboard I don't really have much I can tie to up top but I think it'll be my only option, or roll the dice ans the plemon is nearly finished and just do a re shuffle in there. 

Netting would have been a better idea but again nothing to tie to and I've already put enough holes in there haha.

good luck with the random tests man, you just not worrying about them or have a clean piss source? I had a guy out on parole ask me once many years ago and I actually sat and thought for ten minutes and came up with no one i knew.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Glad you found a job! I am still looking. Getting plenty of interviews. Nobody wants to spend any money.


not much to go around these days especially this side of the pond man. belts tightening everywhere.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 4, 2016)

Job is boooooring as fuck not my cup of tea but its better than nothing while i search for a place to finish my education.
They do the mouthswap test thing. Called a friend and he came by with some product called cleanser its a mouthwash thing that should block the test for 2 hours after washing the mouth. 
I dont know how advanced them piss tests are but id try some of my dogs piss, lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2016)

They are looking for opiates anyways. I think it is too expensive to screen for canna.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2016)

They have a new mouth swab test kit in the UK for roadside traffic checks launched this last Xmas that can detect weed. It mostly caught out people driving on cocaine but two lost licenses for just weed in their blood systems. 

Who drives coked up ffs. 

And lol at mouthswap.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2016)

I didn't know people had lost their licenses over a road side test. That's fukked up I didn't think they had the tech yet....especially with MJ being happy in our systems for like a month or so.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah I doubted it too as they'd only caught a couple out of 30+ busts but I did definitely see it in our local paper and on the radio. I reckon 90% would get away with it but at Xmas they put traps up and pull folks off the motorways. Mostly for the drink drivers though.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 5, 2016)

It sounds like we are having similar problems Don. I'm at seven weeks tomorrow and I didn't put the cages on before I flowered and by two weeks it was too late. Didn't take all the lower crap off either so it's a total mess. I've not gone to feed them a few times and the next day they've been really wilted to the point of two of them had fallen over but the pot was upright. It's hard work hand feeding. It's by far the worst grow I've ever done and it's all down to me not having the time to do the work needed ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2016)

ditto. I've just fed water a few times just to get it done. so far touch wood, they've been ok i am getting concerned about mould and them touching walls and each other.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## fumble (Apr 7, 2016)

What a great pic of your flowers to start my day  stacking beautifully


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2016)

Cheers Fumble!

Funny I was just saying to my gf this am I was a bit disappointed with this run but it's not done yet so i'll see. I think using the bonzai mothers with loads fo shoots on was an error I should have gone for another round of snips off them first but whatevs. tis what it is.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> They have a new mouth swab test kit in the UK for roadside traffic checks launched this last Xmas that can detect weed. It mostly caught out people driving on cocaine but two lost licenses for just weed in their blood systems.
> 
> Who drives coked up ffs.
> 
> And lol at mouthswap.



I looked into that mouth swap test as soon as I heard about it a couple of years ago (while it was still in development), there's 3 company's make them but they're all similar.

It's like a swabbed pregnancy test for weed residue, very very basic tech.
Different tests for different stuff. Coke is one test, cannabinoids another.


I'm not sure exactly how the Coke test works because it doesn't really concern me but I spent serious time researching the Cannabis test.
It can't detect systemic THC like a urine test can, it only detects residues left in your mouth up to a certain amount of time after smoking (along the lines of 3-5 hours I think) and even then it's efficacy is patchy at best (30% ish).

All they know then is that you have consumed within a certain time frame of driving, that's it.
Proving impairment to drive is a different matter, there's no framework set up for prosecution to partner them, these test kits are pitched privately to the cops by the firms that make them, I think the main one started off as a kickstarter project ffs.



Alcohol fucks it right up though cos it washes away the trace amounts of non water soluble THC stuck to the inside of your mouth.

High alcohol content mouthwash is your answer, Listerine is the strongest at about 97-98% ethanol.
A good swill of strong mouthwash before you leave the house to drive and there should be nothing to worry about.



You may fail a road side alcohol breath test on the flip side to that though.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> I looked into that mouth swap test as soon as I heard about it a couple of years ago (while it was still in development), there's 3 company's make them but they're all similar.
> 
> It's like a swabbed pregnancy test for weed residue, very very basic tech.
> Different tests for different stuff. Coke is one test, cannabinoids another.
> ...


1. They'll never take me alive!
2. I don't hold a license because I would drive drunk.

good effort on the info though geezer. kickstarter ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2016)

well my phone says it's 9 weeks today for the plemon and co but are they bollocks done... likely I got the wrong week haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 13, 2016)

Mines eight today and I'm fairly sure you flowered yours before me. 
Mine is an absolute fiasco. I Just haven't the time to do them justice. 
It's so much more work hand feeding. Watering separate pots and mixing up nutrients everyday. 
I Think I'll be going back to NFT if the taste isn't noticeably better. It will have to be a LOT better to make me do this much work again.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 13, 2016)

I bumped into a mate that owed me a favour today. He said he had some good pills and would drop a few round this evening. I assumed he was full of crap like usual but at 7:30 there was a knock on the door and he gave me five of these. I ain't got work tomorrow so I thought I'd give half a try lol
If they are the same as the last ones I was kindly given I should be getting some crap of my mrs in the morning when she comes down stairs to find a gurning moron lol 
I know me and half will turn into a few lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2016)

Well the company got a tax rebate of near 50k yesterday so we partied. I didn't get in til half 5 I'm hurting and have jujitsu at 5pm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> View attachment 3656424 I bumped into a mate that owed me a favour today. He said he had some good pills and would drop a few round this evening. I assumed he was full of crap like usual but at 7:30 there was a knock on the door and he gave me five of these. I ain't got work tomorrow so I thought I'd give half a try lol
> If they are the same as the last ones I was kindly given I should be getting some crap of my mrs in the morning when she comes down stairs to find a gurning moron lol
> I know me and half will turn into a few lol


just looking at them is making my stomach turn.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just looking at them is making my stomach turn.


I ended up doing two and a half lol 
I had no booze and was in bed by four. I feel good today a little spacey but that's to be expected


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2016)

Lmao 2 n a Half. I ended up in a gay club til half 5 thankfully I stopped drinking at 1. Ju jitsu was a sweaty affair lol. Surprised my trainer with a couple of moves tho. He doesn't expect kidney punches from half guard haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 15, 2016)

First pic is of cheese bukakke which I've killed off due to airy lower buds n the other of my dbxl 6 (keeper pheno..even though I've kept the dbxl 5 n 3 aswell but the 6 is an all rounder of the 3 )


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't think those silver bars are the same as the other ones I had. 
Yesterday afternoon was very odd. I nodded off on the sofa and when I woke up but before I opened my eyes I had massive dinosaur hands(that only makes sense to me) Also my eyesight was fucked everything was so blurry I couldn't read anything. I kept hearing whispering too. I've ordered a testing kit with a few different tests to see if there is owt dodgy in them. Oh yeah and my pupils were still enormous until I went to bed. The pills seemed good it was the next day that was odd. I didn't feel rough though.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 16, 2016)

I've just done a Marquis and a Mandelin and both are fine so fuck knows


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2016)

If I had taken 2 and a 1/2 I would still be wacky for another week.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 16, 2016)

He has a point man u did drop 2.5 after an extended break so maybe u just had a brain fart or something...that's my scientific answer anyways.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> First pic is of cheese bukakke which I've killed off due to airy lower buds n the other of my dbxl 6 (keeper pheno..even though I've kept the dbxl 5 n 3 aswell but the 6 is an all rounder of the 3 )
> View attachment 3657497 View attachment 3657498


Look like great nugs lax how sweet are the db x l? Should be some real moreish shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't think those silver bars are the same as the other ones I had.
> Yesterday afternoon was very odd. I nodded off on the sofa and when I woke up but before I opened my eyes I had massive dinosaur hands(that only makes sense to me) Also my eyesight was fucked everything was so blurry I couldn't read anything. I kept hearing whispering too. I've ordered a testing kit with a few different tests to see if there is owt dodgy in them. Oh yeah and my pupils were still enormous until I went to bed. The pills seemed good it was the next day that was odd. I didn't feel rough though.


Fuck man dinosaur hands haha you know the drugs are working when you don't know what the fuck is going on. Sounds like a mix of half dream half conscious state that comes with sleep deprivation. I've done two 5am finishes this week and I know I going to feel fucked up for a week.

I don't rarely do that many e anymore as it depletes my serotonin bad these days. Makes me angry at the world. The blurred vision I get when I do too much Mandy. Ocular tension from the change in blood pressure after your hearts pumped so hard for hours. Eat sleep and exorcise, preferably sex haha.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 16, 2016)

There is definitely a sweetness to it that's really developed as she's cured.when u break the bud she's got that pungent deep sweet scent.even the gf likes the smell n she hates the smell of pot un less it's in the vape.
Next crop I'll sort u a taster


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2016)

That's the one man. You open up a jar just to get a smell nevermind a smoke haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 16, 2016)

DST said:


> If I had taken 2 and a 1/2 I would still be wacky for another week.


I only did one full one. I did half and half a pretty mild come up/high so I did a full one and the other one I did in halves but twenty minutes after the last half i did two blue Valium so the last half was pointless as went to bed as I was coming up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2016)

Ahh speedballin'! dangerously good fun, you shoulda had em when you started.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I only did one full one. I did half and half a pretty mild come up/high so I did a full one and the other one I did in halves but twenty minutes after the last half i did two blue Valium so the last half was pointless as went to bed as I was coming up


I am still not surprised lmfao...


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ahh speedballin'! dangerously good fun, you shoulda had em when you started.


What order would you suggest for dangerously good fun? 
I've five Valium and four facebooks and two and a half silver bars but I'm leaving the silver ones alone after the whispering and dinosaur hands business lol
I've got a free night tomorrow and I fancy getting mangled indoors on me tod lol
V then E? E then V? Or together? 
I was thinking one V then an E an hour later when I'm nice and relaxed and just let it wash over me.
My tolerance is still virtually zero and one Valium makes me nod off after an hour of doing nowt


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 20, 2016)

I'd keep the vals for going to sleep n a few for the following morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

Half the vals then the booze and E half the vals next day.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 20, 2016)

I wasn't gonna bother drinking. If I drink on benzos I do fucked up stuff I can't remember lol. I'll wake up halfway up the stairs with one leg in my trousers covered in kebab with a black eye with my car outside with the drivers door wide open. That actually happened lol. I'll end up shaving my dog or something. 
So I think it'll one n half blue vals and a whole facebook an hour later and then see what's left in the morning lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2016)

I take drugs to get that fucked up.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2016)

ROTFLMAO!

Back to the mild stuff:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

I could do with a dip in that pool right about now. Sat in my old conservatory and the temps already kicking up at 8am.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 21, 2016)

Agreed mo. My hardcore days are long over. Working on some genuine Lucy though... For the right time ya know...lol. Been like 20 yrs though. Love me the weed though. I only take benzos for anxiety... Lol. I hate them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

that sativa diva looking fine as hell Mo.

I need to get to grips and chop chop some of mine this weekend. meant to be going to see Ryan Lewis and Macklemore with my gf on friday night, think I'll be staying in trimming. or out drinking still 50/50 but i'm about 6 days straight with that so i think i'll stay in and trim lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2016)

Dbxl6..she definitely prefers toppings as apposed to lst lol trying to keep my ggs smaller but I'm failing miserably lol atleast now I know to top her instead of lst but ill wait n see how she reacts after flip as last run she exploded in early flowering


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

and I thought I was para about fires, digi ballast on a tile. still smart after seeing my last ones cable melted. 

that looks grand lax, could do with thinning out the middle maybe, she's gonna need staking though I reckon


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

That plant is going to explode when you flip it. It's a cracking specimen. 

My ballasts are on an upturned sainsburys wire shopping basket and that's sat on a paving slab.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

mine's on a carboard box, hope it burns the gaff down.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mine's on a carboard box, hope it burns the gaff down.


Lmfao. Soak the box in petrol and damage the wire


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

not afore i chop lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

Stuff the curtain rails with kippers.
It'll stink and drive the cat mental lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

nah man amicable is how I want it left. can't switch off loving the lass after 10+ years.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2016)

I took that tile from the last gaff before we moved lol shits one of the kichen tiles haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess I'm just a small minded petty individual lol 
Good on you for being an adult. At least there is no kids involved coz that's when things get really complicated. 
A change of subject. my grow is a fucking mess. The tops look good but the mid level and lowers are either touching the floor or pointing at it ffs 
Back to NFT for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

my life's a mess, your grow's a mess, it's like some guff paradox. lets get back to normal A the fuck SAP 

Mine are similarly all touching something they shouldn't be it other buds or walls or the floor. and I forgot to water them this morning. they'll be well happy by tonight ffs.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2016)

These 3 lads who worked in the City in London had keys for each others flats, they would do weird fukkin stuff to each other. One guy goes round and plants 3 shits in one of the others houses. The guys finds the first 2 but not the 3rd.....was months before he got to the bottom (or not quite the bottom anymore) of the margarine tub in the fridge
Not saying you should do that like, but rank as.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

I've timed this grow badly as well. I'm going to have six to seven weeks downtime because of a holiday ffs 
If I'd gone with NFT this round I would've been able to squeeze another one in with a nine week flower maybe ten weeks if I left it drying while I was away. 
The flavour from coco better be worth it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

When we was kids we used to push dog turds up car door handles. 
I just thought I'd add that as you were talking about poo pranks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Scat pranks, lovely..... The retribution would be intense.

Loving ju jitsu now. Training with a third guy is the trick to demonstration. He's a wee Chinese bloke but boy can he move. Wouldn't tap for love nor money even in the chokes. 

I've enough power in my thunder thighs to keep bruising my fucking feet kicking the pads.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2016)

In high school I played badminton with a chinese guy. We played over a hundred games and I only ever won two times!







It was a blast!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Its not my sport but those guys are into it hardcore. Great for fitness. As is squash, again not my bag haha 

I'm hobbling like an old man here ffs.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

Skateboarding is and always has been my bag. I'm a bit old and lost my bottle for anything other than using it as transport and a few tricks. I can still fly around a concrete skatepark at speed but as long as I don't try and do anything that I used to do easily and stay well within my limits I'm okay. I bruise like a peach now though. 
20mg of Valium just dropped first E around eleven I reckon if I don't fall asleep lol. No tolerance is a bonus and I will be keeping it that way. 
I hadn't done any E's in at least eight years until a few months ago and I like them again but I can't be doing it all the time my life won't allow for it. 
Four lovely exo's with no where to go ffs. I'll keep one going and take cuts the day before my holiday and put a T5 on top of the prop and hope I come back to roots or at least some still alive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

what a problem to have, i've a load of clones that look like absolute shit as they've been neglected while i've been damaging my liver. 

I've never had much balance to be honest a skateboard was too much for me. skinned everything and thought fuck this. had a bmx and wasn't all that good, like you say fun to roll about the skate park on do a few bar spins and grinds etc but came a cropper trying daft flatland moves and lost interest.

fucksake my foot's swollen like a pudding and throbbing, think i've damaged something. just tried to get up the stairs and yelped every single one. this fitness lark is bloody dangerous.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2016)

Right!
I get hurt working out more than I do sitting at the puter.

Oscar - dude you're a skater!

Me too - old school 70s. When I was 48 I started skating this local park to get back in shape and I was getting pretty good and pulling off some of the old tricks. Then I ate shit and did the splits. I heard a thing in my leg like a rope untwisting. Couldn't walk. Hobbled back to the car and drove home using the wrong foot. Wife took me to the Dr and he said I tore my adductor and hamstring. Two days later my leg was black. Took me six months to walk and two years to get back on a skate. My leg is still f'ed up and it cramps up really badly when I make the O face.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Damn Mo that sounds rough as man. My foot feels insignificant now for sure. 

Saying that I'm in bloody agony here.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2016)

Lay down and elevate your foot on a pillow. See is that helps. Take 2 Acetaminophen and 2 Ibuprofen without alcohol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

I've no painkillers in the house. legs up, moving toes hurts like hell. I have some gin but I'm not going there.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

Get round here I got plenty of ibuprofen and some other bits lol
I've got about a g n a half of proper which I'm not interested in since I've been given the E's lol its not been touched for well over a month maybe longer. 
Once the pills have gone that'll be it for me for another few years. I don't want the "magic" to wear off. 

Mo I got offered some acid a few weeks ago. It was on sugar cubes but I refused it. I don't think its my cup of tea these days. I used to love it though. Mushrooms are a different kettle of fish though. I've been to whole other dimensions on those and spoken without words to beings that were all knowing. Life changing experience. I don't think I am capable of coming back from that kind of thing unscathed nowadays though.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

I think the first pill is starting to take effect. I might switch the blower off incase I write a load of utter nonsense lol
Edit: anymore utter nonsense lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Lmao strap in and enjoy buddy. And if I start hopping now ill be to you by Monday lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

My stash box will be empty by Monday if not by six in the morning lol

The E is coming along nicely but I think the vals have blunted it a bit. I keep noticing that my eyes are closed lol I think I could sleep if I tried lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2016)

Use to skate myself lads but we'd no skate parks so was car parks for us.
Don dude try pushing down on the sore foot n twist ur ankle really violently...if it's not already fucked enough for propper pain killers from the docs it most certainly is now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Try some tunes and dancing Oscar haha 

Lax, I cant bare moving I I'm literally writhing about in my pit trying to sleep and getting no where fast, I've a demonstration at a college at half 9 the morra. Tired as fuck but brains doin million miles an hour. Could murder a sleeper.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2016)

Try n lock onto something tomorrow man n tbh I'd have a drink if that's all you have for the pain


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

Dancing? im enjoying the relaxing. 
Very much. My eyes maybe half shut but I definitely awake lol 
I am currently sat on the downstairs bog having a spliff. I like having the gaff to myself lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Haha ok well just some music maybe. I haven't had a smoke in a week or so, trying not to dwell on shit. Place to yaself? Missus nightshift or away ?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 21, 2016)

That's exactly the kinda thing I'd do buzzing off my tits with the gaff to myself..spliff on the bog


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 21, 2016)

House sitting at her folks. Only tonight though. I should be aggro free until about three tomorrow thank fuck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

Lol I never smoked on the kamikaze myself probably go up in a blue flame way my arse puts out after a week on 6-9% IPA


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> House sitting at her folks. Only tonight though. I should be aggro free until about three tomorrow thank fuck.


Lol save a val man


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2016)

Tried some of this yesterday...the Mooie Nel (beautiful Nel) i.p.a when we went out for food. Not shabby at all.

edit, website might help....
http://www.jopenbier.nl/en/?age-verified=b080b7a423


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2016)

Fucking Valium. Did another E about two ish and another val and I fell asleep ffs woke about half an hour ago gurning.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2016)

Missus nipped in to see me before work. 
She took one look at me and said what the fuck have you been doing lol
I told her and she said at least you're doing it in private. 
She can't say fuck all anyway. I did four E's and a load of sniff on our first date. Which I always remind her of that. I just say you knew who were getting involved with lol
She's never touched any drugs in her life. So the only point of reference she's got is me lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2016)

ive just had my breakfast. 
2/3d's of a facebook lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2016)

Lmao you fuckin legend...get stuck in there n break out the sniff lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Lmao you fuckin legend...get stuck in there n break out the sniff lol


I hadn't even thought of that. Good idea. 
I've just done the other 1/3 of that E so when I get that coming up I might have a blast of proper. Trouble is I'm out for a meal at 6:30 with the inlaws at a gastro pub out in the sticks. If I start the sniff that'll be me useless until Monday. It's like Pringles for me lol once you pop you can't stop. 

I think I've just worked out who you are. 
Relax ain't it?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm sat on the bog having a spliff again. This it what everyday must be like if you don't work. I like it


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I hadn't even thought of that. Good idea.
> I've just done the other 1/3 of that E so when I get that coming up I might have a blast of proper. Trouble is I'm out for a meal at 6:30 with the inlaws at a gastro pub out in the sticks. If I start the sniff that'll be me useless until Monday. It's like Pringles for me lol once you pop you can't stop.
> 
> I think I've just worked out who you are.
> Relax ain't it?


Fuck me man that's gonna be rough alright.yeah man lol forgot my password for the other account


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2016)

I've only got one val left and I'll have to use it wisely. 
You cunt Lax reminding of the sniff that all I think of now. I can't focus on the blower now ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2016)

oh the depravity. I love it. you animal Oscar hahahaa. leave the sniff lad at least til after you've eaten or you'll be mangled


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2016)

you wait for a bus and then you've done ALL the drugs at once


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Tried some of this yesterday...the Mooie Nel (beautiful Nel) i.p.a when we went out for food. Not shabby at all.
> 
> edit, website might help....
> http://www.jopenbier.nl/en/?age-verified=b080b7a423


quadrupel, eh! right up my strassa lad. I'm doing the cannonball run today. normal cannonball 7.4%, human cannonball 9.2% then the triple ipa un-human cannon ball 12%. then i'm going the fuck home lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2016)

I've steered clear of the proper which wasn't easy because its the house. I did another 3/4 of a facebook about an hour ago. 
I'd imagine I'll be getting funny looks off my missus in about 45 minutes lol
Man I wish I was unemployed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2016)

bonkers man!


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2016)

Reading Oscars antics makes me want pills lol. I dare not even think bout doing pills lol, too scared my ol ticker would give up since my old man lol. So i started drin king more lol 4 cans a night is standard round here now lol. Still got bout 6 weeks b4 i can chop anything ffs


----------



## R1b3n4 (Apr 22, 2016)

Ive got 2 pills in the cupboard n im getting tempted now lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2016)

Pop em lads..then head round Oscars for a few cheeky lines,I'm sure he wouldn't mind.


Wonder if he went for the grub?


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 22, 2016)

Dbxl5  my second fav of the 3


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 22, 2016)

cof


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2016)

Gastro pub dinner with the inlaws was a success and by success I mean I didn't get rumbled. I managed to eat. The mrs had to keep elbowing me because I kept closing my eyes. She said they were rolling around lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2016)

Lmao fair play to ya lad you must have some constitution. Bet you walloped that grub too.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2016)

I think I was able to carry on all day because I fell asleep/passed at about three in the morning until seven ish. I woke feeling great and didn't want to stop so I didn't lol. I blasted through the facebooks and finished with one n a half silver bars. 
I didn't take any whole ones because I didn't want to get fucked up. So I was taking three quarters and then the rest ten minutes later. I think I was just trying to convince myself i was taking it easy lol. 
I don't remember going to bed but my mrs said I was asleep on the bog with a spliff still in my hand. I slept in til 11:30 and have been ok all day apart from the odd hallucination lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I didn't take any whole ones because I didn't want to get fucked up.


Lmao mate you're gonna feel it midweek. 

I been in bits all day, missus popped round tonight, everything's fucked.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2016)

Fucked how?

I've been taking those 5htp things


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2016)

Never mind about fucked how. It's probably best kept private.
I you want to talk you know how to get hold of me privately mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2016)

5htp helped me tho I mind on Yorkie telling me they were placebo. Even If so they still helped my mind.

Cheers man it seems shit is un fixable


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

the jungle is being tamed! been unloved, underfed, underwatered, left to lean against themselves and the walls and they've been totally fine.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2016)

Who would have thought weeds would be alright on their own eh lol. Chunky buds lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

thank FSM! been time since i've banged out some fat buds. you wouldn't think they'd come from a 3L pot haha


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2016)

Fuck me man that's the first time I've seen defs in ur pics n they still did a good yeild..ur next runs gonna be insane


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

lmao defs hahah no man I just been giving them ripen for the last week, they're at 10.5 weeks now man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

well they have been neglected a bit like lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 24, 2016)

You've got some chunky looking buds there. Three litre pots is incredible for plants that size. 
How did that Gorilla Glue come out? 

Mines coming down this week and its a total floppy mess. I reckon a lot of it is going to end up in the bin. I didn't lolly pop five of them so all that lower fluff is getting binned ffs. I'd be too ashamed to let anyone see it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

cheers Osc lad, tbh given plenty of light and space she's a monster. the GG#4 had many heads so they're understandably half the size but absolutely caked in sugar. there's pots of ONA all over the gaff.

binning the fluff lol. i bet your fluff is better than 90% of street weed. 

oddly enough a new acquaintance in the battle cruiser was showing me hiss gear, reckoned his mate just gives him his sugar trim as he can't be arsed. it smelled pretty decent tbf. 

I've got two toy boaters of fluff sitting atop the veg light just now. they'll probably get hashed or i might keep em and vape them myself.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao defs hahah no man I just been giving them ripen for the last week, they're at 10.5 weeks now man.


Still a def. .tut tut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2016)

Well fair enough. I'll try harder next time lax promise


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 26, 2016)

Coming down tomorrow. Looking at it I think it's going to be okay ish. I doubt it'll be anywhere near what I'm used to with NFT but this run is about flavour. It's also still growing. New pistils and calyxs all over. I'd have some crazy foxtails if I left it another week or so.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks tidy Osc man, be interesting seeing what you make of mine in comparison, mines a reet shit show in the cupboard atm. and I've been lazy trimming. I think you'll find the taste sweeter and be pissed at the yield.

was daydreaming this after of my double size tent and ramming it with 20 plemon and 1800w, I miss that size room to play with.


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2016)

One of my plemon fems started flowering in veg cuz I was root bound. I've potted it on and hope it'll veg bk and then monster crop maybe lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2016)

The cut I have shoots preflowers and pistils in veg like crazy man. good sign!


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 27, 2016)

That's the tidiest one. I'm dreading to see what the ones at the back are like. I've been poking eight feet of guttering through the mess to pour water down into the pots lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2016)

man that's waaay better than the shite mine look like just now. They look an absolute dream to trim in comparison. I went up and did an hour last night, took the fattest heads and trimmed them lefty the shite fluff, I'll probably just strip them mince them and hash run the lot in with the sugar trim.


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2016)

oh I wish i had ur problems lol. I still got bout 56 weeks b4 i can chop lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 27, 2016)

mr west said:


> oh I wish i had ur problems lol. I still got bout 56 weeks b4 i can chop lol


56 weeks? Are you growing some crazy sativa?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2016)

Haha missing hyphen?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 27, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Haha missing hyphen?


One would hope so lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah that hyphen let me down lol. Might as well be 56 weeks lol sure feels like it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

hahah What's in the rotation these days fred? also I reckon you'd love a GG#4 choccy button strongest weed I've hit, not the tastiest but not unpleasant for sure. just tastes like coffee kush


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2016)

sounds good i have been meaning to ask if any one had the gg#4, I heard a bit about it here and there. I got 1 plem fem in and a sour d that i tried to scrog but failed lol and a blue pitx dog that im not taking cuts from and a few blue pit gals to take cuts off and bung in and 9 dippy seedlings and a few dog#1 and a really nice plem fem that has already sorted its self out after beeing potted on wen it started to flower looks ace man, just hope its easy to clone lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

you looking for a keeper in the dippy's yeah? Loved the cut Rasclot had, proper belter one that. real 3 way split of clone only funk. That Sour D from him too? I've just taken mine, 10.5 weeks. smells like poop. haha


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2016)

well i was thinking maybe a male de to rasclots sd. I love the sd, propper strong and yeah i want a gal too lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2016)

I found the plemons a quick clone to root......unless you are doing it in DST's aero-prop then it takes about 3 months lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

hither to referred to as 'De Stasis Tank'.

DE x SD sweet and sour mix would be pretty good though neither are a slouch in the hit dept.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 28, 2016)

Have you still got any glue in veg? Or have you shut up shop in the veg area? It's still one I want to give a go. My next run will be cheese again. I'm still wracking my brain of a way not to have too much down time because of a poorly timed holiday and an even more poorly planned run. I could pot the four cheeses into huge 50L pots just before I go away and give them a total soaking but that would mean having some HID lighting on while I'm away and I just don't like the idea of that. It'll probably just be fresh cuts in a prop with a T5 sat on top or leave the prop in the sunniest room with the curtains open and hope the window cleaner isn't too nosey lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 28, 2016)

I suppose at that time of year outside is an option


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

I have one but Fred's kinda just beat you to it there Oscar lad. sure he'll sort you one though, the other one I had a mate picked up this morning. 

You know fresh cuts is your best option man. I'd be funny about HID lighting and leaving them too.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2016)

Well at least if the hoose burns down you are not in it...one kind of bonus. Touching all sorts of wood here. Got 2 holidays planned this year, just hope my green babysitter is available.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

leave your wood alone or it'll fall off hahaha that our man..... last I was over he was saying he was leaving the damn no?


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> leave your wood alone or it'll fall off hahaha  that our man..... last I was over he was saying he was leaving the damn no?


When yer married with kids its often the only option lad lol
Aye. Still talking of moving to Canada with his girl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

My dad always joked that when I was a bairn they didn't know whether to get me toys for crimbo or trousers with deep pockets haha. 

Still talking about it aka procrastinating. Mind takes one to know one lol


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2016)

Aye basically. I think he'll have moved by the end of the decade... possibly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2016)

He'll end up like me, so pissed off with a shit situation she'll chuck him.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2016)

The lass dotes on him mate....not sure why like but there you have it. I guess buying her a diamond ring for Xmas helped...although telling her this is not a "we are getting married ring" probably didn't help lol. He'll come undone when he continues to refuse to have a kid with her...itchy ovaries can kill a relationship for sure.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 28, 2016)

DST said:


> The lass dotes on him mate....not sure why like but there you have it. I guess buying her a diamond ring for Xmas helped...although telling her this is not a "we are getting married ring" probably didn't help lol. He'll come undone when he continues to refuse to have a kid with her...itchy ovaries can kill a relationship for sure.


Especially if a pill gets "accidentally" missed. Happened to a mate. He loves the kid but hates his missus. Ours was planned and I must be a good shot because it happened first go. Like Luke Skywalker on the Deathstar lol the downside of happening so quick was that it scuppered my trip to Australia to watch the 2010/11 Ashes that we won. 

It looks a lot worse in the flesh. I had to turn the heaters off three weeks ago which really didn't help


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> the downside of happening so quick was that it scuppered my trip to Australia to watch the 2010/11 Ashes that we won.


Damn.... what a series to miss. 

At least you didn't spend thousands on worthless fertility treatments.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 28, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Damn.... what a series to miss.
> 
> At least you didn't spend thousands on worthless fertility treatments.


I wish I'd spent thousands on a trip id never forget. It's a good job I'm not bitter about It lol 
That was a once in life time series especially after the previous 5-0 hammering we got over there


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 28, 2016)

Five down three to go. They get worse the deeper into the room I go ffs


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2016)

I would love to be your green babysitter!

What are you finding Oscar? Flopped over buds?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2016)

Christ our man in Adam does sound like me. I've a mate who got a lass pregnant his first time with a lass. Poor sod

Ultimately I think it's the kid issue that will split me and my lass for good. She's getting twitchy and I've no want.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2016)

I'd suggest hanging around with birds who are in their early 20's then lad


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

DST said:


> I'd suggest hanging around with birds who are in their early 20's then lad


Birds in their early twenties are okay to spend evenings with but any longer than that and you'll want to blow your brains out lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I would love to be your green babysitter!
> 
> What are you finding Oscar? Flopped over buds?


Yes flopped over buds and I didn't lollipop. It's been neglected terribly. It was my first coco attempt and I haven't really given it a fair comparison to NFT. I do think I'll be switching back to NFT though just because it's so easy


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Birds in their early twenties are okay to spend evenings with but any longer than that and you'll want to blow your brains out lol


My point exactly.


----------



## supreme bean (Apr 29, 2016)

@DST.sounds thrilling TV for sure.Got any tips for a decent coffee-shop or 3 in the Dam.Maybe even Haarlem as i hope to 
get there soon for a visit to the frans hals museum.I was thinking of writing a time-warp novel.Mr Hals could be the central character
in a plot i havent hatched yet.Hope yer knee ligament is feeling better.


----------



## supreme bean (Apr 29, 2016)

Growing in winter is arse.Been on starvation rations for months.buying in titbits that last only a day.Be glad when it warms up.
-jus want to laze in the sun like a fat turd and get jonny rammoned.
I was date-raped .inasmuchas.the mother of my children drugged me and stole my yoghurt pot.


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> @DST.sounds thrilling TV for sure.Got any tips for a decent coffee-shop or 3 in the Dam.Maybe even Haarlem as i hope to
> get there soon for a visit to the frans hals museum.I was thinking of writing a time-warp novel.Mr Hals could be the central character
> in a plot i havent hatched yet.Hope yer knee ligament is feeling better.


No clue about Haarlem. Grey Area for kush and other great hybrids. Cheech and Chongs for the best Moroccan hash. Others possibly worth a visit...Voyagers. The Green Place possibly...Erm....then it's a crap shot really. Depends who has what in at what time. Avoid Barney's Greenhouse and the other crap places like Bulldog. Boerenjongens on Utrechtsestraat also has had some decent stuff in it but never been there myself.


----------



## supreme bean (Apr 30, 2016)

Cheers Dst.I will check out the morrocan at C+C.My all-time fave smoko.


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2016)

the hash is better than the weed in my experience with the dam


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2016)

Aye. In a lot places for sure Fred.

Make sure to ask for Tbisla @supreme bean


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 30, 2016)

I do love a good bit of squidgy black. But it's virtually impossible to source any here ffs


----------



## supreme bean (Apr 30, 2016)

When i first visited the Dam,it was all hashish.mostly morrocan. i guess.my last visit was a couple of years ago.
I thought the weed was lame.Also the coffee shops are overstated and dont blend in with the culture.
I prefered it when a coffee shop was also a cosy pub. Most coffee shops dont look so inviting these days.
Tblisla it is then.
I hope morroco goes legal and floods of hash pour into europe.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Apr 30, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I do love a good bit of squidgy black. But it's virtually impossible to source any here ffs


You'd love the darknet man..squidgy blacks super cheap..in general most the hashes are if u get em from ppl like peaceandpot who's a Spanish vendor


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2016)

last time i got some squidgy black it was from that scotia lad i think and it was fucking shite ( gold seal) bollocks lol. Put it in hot water and the water went yellow ffs so full of hena id say. Looked ok and smelt lovely but rthere was no stone to it.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> You'd love the darknet man..squidgy blacks super cheap..in general most the hashes are if u get em from ppl like peaceandpot who's a Spanish vendor


I've been shown how to get on the dark net. Which was simple enough but two days later the laptop just died and I'm not allowed to try again on the new one even though I paid for the fucker lol. It's the bitcoins I had trouble with because I don't do Internet banking. 
I've helped a mate get on to one called dream market but he's a bit of a useless cunt who would say he'd get things for me but it would take him two months to get it wrong.


----------



## fumble (May 1, 2016)

mr west said:


> last time i got some squidgy black it was from that scotia lad i think and it was fucking shite ( gold seal) bollocks lol. Put it in hot water and the water went yellow ffs so full of hena id say. Looked ok and smelt lovely but rthere was no stone to it.


first...I love the way you guys talk over there across the pond  second...wtf? you mean some asshat put henna dye in your hash to make it look...hashy?


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2016)

unfortunately it was standard procedure for a lot of the low end hash imports, doubles the value.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2016)

That was some fake hash if I remember rightly was it not sillybilly who punted a load of it IF I remember rightly.

I'm doing a hash run this week. Loads of fluff and 5 different strains it should be pretty lethal.

I just totted up and I've been awake 85 hours. Its been quite the sesh.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That was some fake hash if I remember rightly was it not sillybilly who punted a load of it IF I remember rightly.
> 
> I'm doing a hash run this week. Loads of fluff and 5 different strains it should be pretty lethal.
> 
> I just totted up and I've been awake 85 hours. Its been quite the sesh.


Are you doing tonight too?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2016)

No, my body is screaming at me. Thought my heart was gonna explode for a few hours this morning. Missed the daytime sesh today but they'll still be on it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2016)

Had to put the barman from my local in the recovery position so he didn't choke on his sick on Friday night. Was in a right plight bless him.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2016)

I'm considering that last silver bar tonight. If the missus hits the sack early enough lol. That'll be all my E's gone then. But it's one of those silver bars my mate gave me that have an odd next day. You keep hearing whispering and that incident with the dinosaur hands lol


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2016)

yeah your right Don it was silly nay scotia my bad. Think i still got photos of the hash once id cooked it up to clean it, was still shite.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2016)

Lol aye oscar shadow people all over the shop. I actually feel ok now tbh never know your Donald duck I may have just signed up to a new market. 

Aye Fred he'd been well stitched up, he sent me a taster and it had literally no stone to it but smelled bang on. Slightly funny texture tho


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2016)

If you want to wait a week or so I can send you all my Exo lowers/fluff and chuck that in with yours. I'm drying it but I'll probably end up doing fuck all with it as per usual. I normally just bin it but I thought I might keep it and see what I fancied doing with it. But if you want it it's yours. I don't want owt for it I just don't want it to be wasted again. I'm just over halfway through chopping and there's probably an oz there so when it's done I'd imagine they'll be near enough two there, maybe more


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2016)

Just done 20mg Valium and 2/3'ds of that silver bar. If like the mixture of the two. A relaxing E. I just I hope I don't fall asleep again before I come up. That was a disorientating for the first few minutes of waking up lol. 
That's it for me now. I've got a third of a silver bar and two Valium. So I should get away with it. As as long as don't start prodding her with a boner when I go to bed lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 1, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I've been shown how to get on the dark net. Which was simple enough but two days later the laptop just died and I'm not allowed to try again on the new one even though I paid for the fucker lol. It's the bitcoins I had trouble with because I don't do Internet banking.
> I've helped a mate get on to one called dream market but he's a bit of a useless cunt who would say he'd get things for me but it would take him two months to get it wrong.


I'm on dream market myself.if u check out localbitcoins there's an option to find vendors near u that meet face to face so that should sort your Internet banking issue...I'd say the laptop was just nearing her end by the sounds of it...I've only ever used the dn on my phone ..pgp program n all


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 1, 2016)

If u can get a bone after 20mg val n a silver bar you deserve a fecking trophy bud lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> If you want to wait a week or so I can send you all my Exo lowers/fluff and chuck that in with yours. I'm drying it but I'll probably end up doing fuck all with it as per usual. I normally just bin it but I thought I might keep it and see what I fancied doing with it. But if you want it it's yours. I don't want owt for it I just don't want it to be wasted again. I'm just over halfway through chopping and there's probably an oz there so when it's done I'd imagine they'll be near enough two there, maybe more


aye sound i'll wing you a bit of the squidge back for it mate. I've got a decent bag of fluff now about 2-3 zipz probably of sugar and fluffy stuff. bit more exo in it will balance the sour and coffee off the diesel and glue i imagine. 


oscaroscar said:


> Just done 20mg Valium and 2/3'ds of that silver bar. If like the mixture of the two. A relaxing E. I just I hope I don't fall asleep again before I come up. That was a disorientating for the first few minutes of waking up lol.
> That's it for me now. I've got a third of a silver bar and two Valium. So I should get away with it. As as long as don't start prodding her with a boner when I go to bed lol


aaah yes the stealth tommy tank hahahaa good luck. told you it's a good combo if you get it just right.


theslipperbandit said:


> I'm on dream market myself.if u check out localbitcoins there's an option to find vendors near u that meet face to face so that should sort your Internet banking issue...I'd say the laptop was just nearing her end by the sounds of it...I've only ever used the dn on my phone ..pgp program n all


I think face to face would be more stressful tbh. some right dicy fuckers about ya know....


theslipperbandit said:


> If u can get a bone after 20mg val n a silver bar you deserve a fecking trophy bud lol


hahaah that combo is like a full blue diamond for me. put a line of go fast up me beak and it's mushroom in a carrier bag time lmao


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2016)

so are bb gonna chgange the name of the cheese surprise in light of big buddahs leagle shananagans?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> first...I love the way you guys talk over there across the pond  second...wtf? you mean some asshat put henna dye in your hash to make it look...hashy?


yup, quite a lot of the hash that makes its way to the UK contains very little hash lol, more car tyres/plastic bags/coffee grounds etc etc lol


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 2, 2016)

mr west said:


> so are bb gonna chgange the name of the cheese surprise in light of big buddahs leagle shananagans?


u seen the latest instalment of this thrilling saga?

https://weedman420.com/2016/05/02/big-buddha-trade-mark-the-buddha/


----------



## oscaroscar (May 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> If u can get a bone after 20mg val n a silver bar you deserve a fecking trophy bud lol


Coz my tolerance to Valium is so low I fell asleep before the silver bar kicked in and woke up at half four on the sofa and just went to bed. What a waste ffs


----------



## DST (May 2, 2016)

mr west said:


> so are bb gonna chgange the name of the cheese surprise in light of big buddahs leagle shananagans?


What legal shenanigans?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 2, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> u seen the latest instalment of this thrilling saga?
> 
> https://weedman420.com/2016/05/02/big-buddha-trade-mark-the-buddha/


That is a joke? Right?


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2016)

Big budda has supposedly bought the name cheese lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 2, 2016)

mr west said:


> Big budda has supposedly bought the name cheese lol.


I'm sure cheddar and Wensleydale might have something to say about that


----------



## oscaroscar (May 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> I'm on dream market myself.if u check out localbitcoins there's an option to find vendors near u that meet face to face so that should sort your Internet banking issue...I'd say the laptop was just nearing her end by the sounds of it...I've only ever used the dn on my phone ..pgp program n all


iPhone?


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2016)

Its a dick move by Buddha but its good business. If he can get away with it.


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 2, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> iPhone?


Yeah a few of the lads do it on the iPhone. I use my android myself but check the appstore for 'orbot' and orweb. .that'll be ur browser n proxy n then search the store for pgp (lots of lads don't even bother with pgp


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 2, 2016)

That cheese fiasco has been going on for donkeys..when I'd seen thw budda thing recently I'd assumed it was a joke..what a fecking tool he's gotta be.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2016)

mr west said:


> Big budda has supposedly bought the name cheese lol.


Who from ahahahahaha? Too funny. Lets change it to KAAS VERRASSING...or has he also bought the word cheese in all of the Earth's languages..?


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2016)

Exo Kaas Verrassing lol. Its not even like he did a good job with it either lol


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (May 2, 2016)

If you check out Birmingham Seedbank on facebook the guy changed all the names of his in house strains to Stilton instead of cheese because of some threatening letter he got in the post lol crazy fucker


----------



## fumble (May 2, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> yup, quite a lot of the hash that makes its way to the UK contains very little hash lol, more car tyres/plastic bags/coffee grounds etc etc lol


Wow...that is very sad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2016)

Big bollocks more like.


----------



## Bbcchance (May 2, 2016)

eh fuck em, change the name to BBudda Gouda that oughta cheese them off(see what i did there, im punny)


----------



## DST (May 2, 2016)

Cunny funt......


----------



## DST (May 2, 2016)

mr west said:


> Exo Kaas Verrassing lol. Its not even like he did a good job with it either lol


Mind of that silly bhuda temple thing he built at the Cup....ideas above his ain station that lad. I mind of him in the GA before he was big cheesey knob...was a tool then as well.


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2016)

He was also being a bit of a twat in the waiting room place we were in with duchieman back in the day.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2016)

Ah yes. I remember that as well J lol. What a tube. I hope they send us a letter rofl.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 2, 2016)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah a few of the lads do it on the iPhone. I use my android myself but check the appstore for 'orbot' and orweb. .that'll be ur browser n proxy n then search the store for pgp (lots of lads don't even bother with pgp


If I get a second hand pay as you go android. Would that work? I'd do off my laptop but my missus thinks it's my fault the last one snuffed it. I paid for both of the cunts too lol


----------



## Bbcchance (May 2, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> If I get a second hand pay as you go android. Would that work? I'd do off my laptop but my missus thinks it's my fault the last one snuffed it. I paid for both of the cunts too lol


works just fine you only need to dl orbot and orfox browser from the android store or google play depending on which burner you buy


----------



## oscaroscar (May 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> works just fine you only need to dl orbot and orfox browser from the android store or google play depending on which burner you buy


Burner? You have got to remember you are talking to a computer/phone moron lol

I've got an iPhone but I'd rather not use it for that kind of stuff. A second hand android phone that I don't care about and would throw away once it's past its usefulness would do me if it's possible to do it that way


----------



## Bbcchance (May 2, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Burner? You have got to remember you are talking to a computer/phone moron lol
> 
> I've got an iPhone but I'd rather not use it for that kind of stuff. A second hand android phone that I don't care about and would through away once it's past its usefulness would do me if it's possible to do it that way


lol, burner just means a prepaid no contract phone bought with cash that you dont care enough about to keep aka burn when finished with( drug dealer phone)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2016)

Batter lasts approximately 300% more lol


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 2, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Burner? You have got to remember you are talking to a computer/phone moron lol
> 
> I've got an iPhone but I'd rather not use it for that kind of stuff. A second hand android phone that I don't care about and would throw away once it's past its usefulness would do me if it's possible to do it that way


Hence burner phone


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 2, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> If I get a second hand pay as you go android. Would that work? I'd do off my laptop but my missus thinks it's my fault the last one snuffed it. I paid for both of the cunts too lol


Yeah man id go with a second hand phone.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 2, 2016)

I'll give the DN another go then. I want squidgy black and decent E's. I can get pretty much everything else myself. 
I like the fact that you don't have leave the house to get it. I've been promised squidgy a couple of times by a bloke at work and the only time he got it it smelt like rank soapbar.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2016)

Random question. 
Does anyone know how to get beetroot stains of your skin? 
I was opening a rather stubborn jar and it suddenly went and drenched my hands in purple vinegar. Hot water has made the colour more vibrant. 
I've tried silverskin vinegar to try and dilute it but that has done fuck all.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

Try baking soda but be careful. You may just need to wait.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2016)

Try olive oil. I use that to get most things including weed off my hands. I assume you want the stain off and not a beetroot stain 'of' your hand...Which may actually look quite artsy


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

http://www.infoskep.com/subject-how-to-remove-beetroot-stains-from-your-hands.html


----------



## DST (May 9, 2016)

Good old spuds eh.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

Great for insect stings too!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Try olive oil. I use that to get most things including weed off my hands. I assume you want the stain off and not a beetroot stain 'of' your hand...Which may actually look quite artsy


 I thought I might actually go for a full Turin Shroud of myself with beetroot juice. 
I just tried a spud and the spud was turning purple so it must be taking some off. 
I've also put 40ml of 17.5% H202 in two litres of water and washed hands in that which has made it fade quite a lot. I've thoroughly rinsed them after too. 
I think I'll just have to wait for it to wear off. 
Thanks for all the tips. My missus was very sympathetic and didn't find it at all funny. 
I think Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds wrote a song about my issue but it's both my hands not just my right one lol


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

I love beets by the way. They are known to repel cancer and they taste amazing. Mrs Mo says they taste like dirt!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I love beets by the way. They are known to repel cancer and they taste amazing. Mrs Mo says they taste like dirt!


They do taste a bit like dirt but delicious purple dirt


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

Purple Dirt



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oscaroscar (May 9, 2016)

Those pistils look incredible. nice work. I wish we had the weather to do outdoor. 
I did have some lovely purple livers pics but they were from years ago so they're lost in the mists of time.


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2016)

I got one fire balls seedling in the green house lol, see how long b4 i loose my bottle haha. Just eaten beetroot yummy yum.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

Seedlings:




MDL #2:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oscaroscar (May 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Seedlings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance but what is MDL#2? 
Looking very nice. How are they flowering at this time of year?


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

Just my name for them. There were two mystery seedlings that popped up out of the dirt next to the lemon tree.

Called them Mystery Dirt Lemon 1 & 2.

MDLs:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (May 10, 2016)

I love ya mo! Miss you buddy. . We need to catch up again. I just made some stellar hash you would love.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2016)

wish i had the space, climate and long summers to do a real deal sativa diva. as is I doubt I'd get away with a window box


----------



## oscaroscar (May 11, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wish i had the space, climate and long summers to do a real deal sativa diva. as is I doubt I'd get away with a window box


Where there's a will there's a way. 
Some ghastly Autos in a secluded spot. 
Answered your message mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2016)

fuck autos in their ears. not worth it up here.


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2016)

Spain?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2016)

fuck spain it's infrastructure is as developed as herding cats.


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2016)

Gotta be an entrepreneur/empresario!
Gatta be a cowboy!


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2016)




----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

Tune....lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2016)

been busy, between drunks.... canna caps for a pal who's shot with cancer, poor cow's kidneys riddled


----------



## Mineralz (May 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been busy, between drunks.... canna caps for a pal who's shot with cancer, poor cow's kidneys riddled
> View attachment 3679764 View attachment 3679765 View attachment 3679766


Sorry to hear about your friend :/ He's got a good friend backing him...


----------



## oscaroscar (May 12, 2016)

That looks evil. I've still got most of the bit you gave me that you said was wasn't all that. I only smoke at night and It's not relaxing at all lol
I could sleep better twenty minutes after a line of proper than a one skinner of that.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (May 13, 2016)

Hi man Have you got a guide for canna caps And would they help at all with arthritis my both parents suffer with it quite bad and it would be nice to have something for
Them to use instead of all the pills when they do have a flare up thanks


----------



## DST (May 13, 2016)

I smoke Dog, definitely helps with my arthritis. Your parents probably dont want to feel stoned though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend :/ He's got a good friend backing him...


Just hope they work for her. She's on all sorts of pharma


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> That looks evil. I've still got most of the bit you gave me that you said was wasn't all that. I only smoke at night and It's not relaxing at all lol
> I could sleep better twenty minutes after a line of proper than a one skinner of that.


This stuff is waaay stronger lol. I'm not touching it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2016)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Hi man Have you got a guide for canna caps And would they help at all with arthritis my both parents suffer with it quite bad and it would be nice to have something for
> Them to use instead of all the pills when they do have a flare up thanks


coconut fat, in the slow cooker with either sugar trim or ground bud depending on your pref. I boosted mine with a bit bho best bet is not to over do the dose start small and have I just afore bed so you sleep not trip balls.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (May 13, 2016)

DST said:


> I smoke Dog, definitely helps with my arthritis. Your parents probably dont want to feel stoned though.


Ha ha they'd probably enjoy getting stoned it's the smokeing they don't like the idea of neither one of them has ever smoked so its a no go area really but I'll see what they think about the capsules I think that's more of there style


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (May 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> coconut fat, in the slow cooker with either sugar trim or ground bud depending on your pref. I boosted mine with a bit bho best bet is not to over do the dose start small and have I just afore bed so you sleep not trip balls.


Thanks I'll give them shot at harvest time what sort of amount does it take to make a few caps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2016)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Ha ha they'd probably enjoy getting stoned it's the smokeing they don't like the idea of neither one of them has ever smoked so its a no go area really but I'll see what they think about the capsules I think that's more of there style





MR-GREEN666 said:


> Thanks I'll give them shot at harvest time what sort of amount does it take to make a few caps


make a batch, don't use loads of coconut fat. try a teaspoon, if needs be if it's not stronger sieve out the plant matter and repeat with fresh green til it is strong enough. the hardest part is getting the dose right as everyone's tolerance is different


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2016)

daft moo has decided not to bother. ffs. not that i'm arsed but it aint free bout 200 quids of gear i'm out there. her bloke will be well happy mind


----------



## oscaroscar (May 16, 2016)

Have you let her know that it's cost you that much? Was she paying anyway? Spike her lol jk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2016)

mate i've never given a flyin fuck about money i'g be asking for my half the 35l we put in to the place


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate i've never given a flyin fuck about money i'g be asking for my half the 35l we put in to the place


I don't care about money either. It is a necessary evil though. It causes grief. Usually the more of it the more grief. You can see someones true colours when there's money about. I've seen a family ripped apart by a will.


----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I don't care about money either. It is a necessary evil though. It causes grief. Usually the more of it the more grief. You can see someones true colours when there's money about. I've seen a family ripped apart by a will.


I've seen people spend $25,000 fighting over $5,000. "It's the principal"......it's your ego.


cof


----------



## DST (May 17, 2016)

That wouldn't happen in Scotland. People's principals are only worth about 2 bob..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2016)

seriously, she can keep the coin, i don't care one bit. I just want us both to be happy either together or apart.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seriously, she can keep the coin, i don't care one bit. I just want us both to be happy either together or apart.


That's a very grown up attitude. I wish more people were like that. People do horrible shit when they split up. 
A mate had a reasonable split but when she found a new bloke after a month he lost it and smashed him and his car up. Poor bastard didn't have a clue what it was about and needless to say he dumped her. Then when he met someone she did something similar.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 17, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I've seen people spend $25,000 fighting over $5,000. "It's the principal"......it's your ego.
> 
> 
> cof


The only winners are the lawyers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2016)

and we all know what crooks they are eh. it'ssthe not knowing if were deffo off, on or matybe in na feww month but being ignored, while i'm trying to make affort. heard the best bit advice on the subject today. leave w.ell alone from hard work women, not but bother


----------



## theslipperbandit (May 17, 2016)

Spike her the old fashioned way...with a club


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I've seen people spend $25,000 fighting over $5,000. "It's the principal"......it's your ego.
> 
> 
> cof


ye just disappear up there lad. where are ye fea?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

nah i'm too new school for bashing her heed and draggin her back to me cave. honesty you irish hahhahahah


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2016)

I'm still recovering from some back surgery and it's been a struggle. Bloom room suffered some heat damage from the outside temps and a worn out air conditioner. The plants and I are just trying to survive until I can fully function.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

damn cof, back, leg, you'll be the 6 million dollar man next. you doing the pure CBD aye?


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2016)

The medical bills haven't been quite that bad, yet. One of the riu members gifted me some and it helped. I lost the ability to raise my good leg. It's coming back s-l-o-w-l-y. Also, I'm not supposed to bend, twist or lift anything heavier than 10 pounds which has proven difficult. 
My son has been my caregiver thru this and his service has been invaluable.
I realize this sounds like a downer, but it's getting better.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

as i honestly and i do mean this, don't give up. you do, you die. and I know you're a stubborn SOB. 

you on roisin or RSO?


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2016)

I can't afford to....there's too much life to live.
I had the flowers., but I prefer my regular meds, extrema, dog, etc.


cof


----------



## SomeGuy (May 18, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> The medical bills haven't been quite that bad, yet. One of the riu members gifted me some and it helped. I lost the ability to raise my good leg. It's coming back s-l-o-w-l-y. Also, I'm not supposed to bend, twist or lift anything heavier than 10 pounds which has proven difficult.
> My son has been my caregiver thru this and his service has been invaluable.
> I realize this sounds like a downer, but it's getting better.
> 
> ...


Shit... glad ur doing better. Back problems suck... I know. :-/

Nugs has been using my "medicine" recipe for pain. He is off of Oxy now I think . It might help you too. Oral meds are way more effective for pain imo. 

Anyway. Glad you have people to take care of ya. I hope my kids stay close to me, or vise versa.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I can't afford to....there's too much life to live.
> I had the flowers., but I prefer my regular meds, extrema, dog, etc.
> 
> 
> cof


do what works Cof those cookies were bonkers strong


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Shit... glad ur doing better. Back problems suck... I know. :-/
> 
> Nugs has been using my "medicine" recipe for pain. He is off of Oxy now I think . It might help you too. Oral meds are way more effective for pain imo.
> 
> Anyway. Glad you have people to take care of ya. I hope my kids stay close to me, or vise versa.


Fortunately, pain is a minor issue and doesn't require a narcotic at this time, but they were helpful when needed.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> do what works Cof those cookies were bonkers strong


I switched from dry ice kief to everclear oil and they got better, though they did pick up more of a cannabis taste. I made a batch just before the surgery and they have helped.
On a Dr. visit after the op I told him I wasn't using the painpills cause I was a heavy thc consumer. He said that he went to med school in California and understood....but we're in a non med state and he cannot respond favorably.
The biggest problem has been reduced mobility...it has a tendency to be frustrating, which leads to abandoning the project. the "when I get around to it" list is getting longer. I'm starting to develop a Spanish work attitude.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Fortunately, pain is a minor issue and doesn't require a narcotic at this time, but they were helpful when needed.
> without going too far phantom limb is harsh, be thankful your in a good state brother
> 
> I switched from dry ice kief to everclear oil and they got better, though they did pick up more of a cannabis taste. I made a batch just before the surgery and they have helped.
> ...


straight up i don't think i could not hurt the man that made you that way, you're a bigger man. shit i have throwing knives i'm accurate to 50 yards. fuck a gun.


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2016)

The back problem was the result of a swimming pool accident when I was a teenager that had been dormant for several years until earlier this year when I had to 'put my back into it" to lift a 55 pound bale of peat moss off my trapped leg. There was a herniated disk between the 2nd and 3rd lumbar disk that was repaired in outpatient micro surgery. 99% are walking that day, I wasn't one of them....7 days before a cane, which I still use. The muscle is waking up and I'm beginning to be able to raise my leg a little...it gets better each day. It's takes longer to recover when you get older.
besides, part of my bucket list is to sit down with you for a long conversation on how to cure the world's ills....over a few bowls


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

you're the bigger man in reality cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

once you fuck with your disks it's fucked for good man. i feel for ya.

you're lucky you can walk ma. one legged or not.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

there's no curing those i'll's mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

what ya listening to ? i got walk on the walk on the wild side


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)




----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what ya listening to ? i got walk on the walk on the wild side


I like your choice.
One of my fav's






cof


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2016)

my pick for BB's theme song






cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

i rarely like anything. one day i love to listen to that old crackle on the 45' with ya man twist several up....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

do you ever wish you were born in the generation?


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> do you ever wish you were born in the generation?


not sure which one you're referring to, but I'm comfortable with where I am being a baby boomer. The newest ones are losing their moral fiber.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

60-70's man, 80's was wank 90's was ravers hugging each other 00's was blur and oasis. (egotistic wankers)

i'd a been in the back of a transit van with a sawn off shotgun doing jewelers living in the costa del sol hahah 

moral fiber, honest COF there's little left, i love the quote from pirates of the Caribbean, 'take what ya can and give nothing back)


----------



## oscaroscar (May 19, 2016)

I'm pleased I had my formative years during Acid House. Which really only about eighteen months. The summer of 88 to the winter of 89. It lost its magic in 1990


----------



## DST (May 19, 2016)

Well I had a great time in the 70's running around the Far East shitting everywhere except my nappy..... then running around a housing scheme in Scotland doing the same thing. I had a great time in the 80's running around bashing as many people as I could, and I had a great time in the late 80's early 90's dancing to all sorts of different music mashed out me nut (I was never much of a stranger hugger, but friends always got sweaty hugs, lol). I never discriminated with music either, it was all just dance music to me (techno, house, electro, acid...loved it all and danced to it all). As for the 00's....that's when I moved to the Dam! Lifes what you make of it no matter what decade, century. Come on tae fuk lads. Heads up, socks up ffs.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 19, 2016)

DST said:


> Well I had a great time in the 70's running around the Far East shitting everywhere except my nappy..... then running around a housing scheme in Scotland doing the same thing. I had a great time in the 80's running around bashing as many people as I could, and I had a great time in the late 80's early 90's dancing to all sorts of different music mashed out me nut (I was never much of a stranger hugger, but friends always got sweaty hugs, lol). I never discriminated with music either, it was all just dance music to me (techno, house, electro, acid...loved it all and danced to it all). As for the 00's....that's when I moved to the Dam! Lifes what you make of it no matter what decade, century. Come on tae fuk lads. Heads up, socks up ffs.


The music back then was just music. I remember a dj playing something in the air tonight by Phil Collins but with two thousand people E'd up it just seemed to fit. The place went nuts when the drums came in. He didn't play the whole record just the first bit. You couldn't do that now but back then anything went. I can't remember which dj it was but he used to play the theme from Hill Street Blues as the last record


----------



## DST (May 19, 2016)

My mate was like that. He would get mad highland folk music and buy two vinyls thrn get down on the scratching thang lol. Pink Floyd money thrown in among other mad things. The Es certainly helped. In fact he still has my Dark Side of the Moon on vinyl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

hip hop for me, lil bit of rap. but hip hop all the way, not DST's era. KRS1, dj premiere, pharcyde, jurrasic 5, beastie boys, biggie etc and of course cypress hill. 

these days its wacka wacka kalifa etc, load of balls. mind that said there's a few real wordsmiths about RA rugged man, A-F-R-O, dare i say it kendrick lamar can fuckin rap.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 19, 2016)

Hip hop was the first music I got into too. My first gig was EPMD and Stetsasonic at a club in Reading. I was only about 14 or so lol. I also saw Public Enemy in Hammersmith around the same time. I remember Tim Westwood had a TV show called Ensign Radio that used to be on night network on ITV at about two in the morning. That may have only been broadcast in London though.
I used to love Eric B and Rakim. There was an English guy called Derek B too. But out of the early British Hip Hop I think MC Merlin was a standout. 
People take the piss out of Dave Pearce but he was responsible for bringing a lot of hip hop to Britain and if I remember correctly Paul Oakenfold did too. 
I did my first E when Paul Oakenfold was DJing at Slough Centre. 
Paul Oakenfold, Fabio and Andy Weatherall were DJing at that party but two years later those three would never be on the same bill. It split in to different genres in 1990.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> Hip hop was the first music I got into too. My first gig was EPMD and Stetsasonic at a club in Reading. I was only about 14 or so lol. I also saw Public Enemy in Hammersmith around the same time. I remember Tim Westwood had a TV show called Ensign Radio that used to be on night network on ITV at about two in the morning. That may have only been broadcast in London though.
> I used to love Eric B and Rakim. There was an English guy called Derek B too. But out of the early British Hip Hop I think MC Merlin was a standout


fuckin ell that's going back EPMD, westwood's a right knob mind erik b and rakim man. legends, you seen what passes these days that fuckin tool stormzy. his flow is like porridge.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 19, 2016)

I haven't listened to any new hip hop for years. 
The CD that's in car at this very moment is Eazy Duz It which I have switch off when I've got family in the motor lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 19, 2016)

I wanted to go to uk fresh but we wouldn't have been able to get home afterwards. I was about 14 at the time lol. 
I had all the Electro albums on cassette but only starting from number three I think. I shoplifted them from Woolworths as soon as they hit shelves lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

i force myself to listen to new music, 99% is shite, but odd gem, try 'the four owls', dirty dike, and stig. 

fuck me i think everyone lifted from woolworths haha i used to do it for the nash lol. I wonder how many tracksuits @DST had away from various places. casuals man hahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2016)

i couldn't believe that cunt from bhs basically lifted the pension fund like 400 odd mill and fucked them off. someone's gonna top him.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i force myself to listen to new music, 99% is shite, but odd gem, try 'the four owls', dirty dike, and stig.
> 
> fuck me i think everyone lifted from woolworths haha i used to do it for the nash lol. I wonder how many tracksuits @DST had away from various places. casuals man hahah


I never owned a tracksuit in those days.....we had style lad lol. I.mind of being chased in a Spanish resort after grabbing an ellese jersey off the shelf....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2016)

tight stone wash jeans and fred perry polo's?


----------



## DST (May 20, 2016)

Fred Perry was still being worn by Mods when I was a gadgey. It's only in the 00s that Fred Perry has upped it's prIces so that people think it's an elite designer. I shopped for Italian designers on the whole. Cerrutti, Ciao (before it was mainstream) fiorruci, pop84 and of course Armani etc and the sporting brands like Fila, Ellese. ,lacoste. I spent a fortune in those days on clothes but then I started working when I was 13. You had to look smart to bash people over the head in those days


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2016)

I always wore baggy stuff but I did/do ride a skateboard. 
If I got sent back in time I wouldn't need a new wardrobe. T shirt, Levi 501's and a pair of Vans is pretty much all I wear lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2016)

DST said:


> Fred Perry was still being worn by Mods when I was a gadgey. It's only in the 00s that Fred Perry has upped it's prIces so that people think it's an elite designer. I shopped for Italian designers on the whole. Cerrutti, Ciao (before it was mainstream) fiorruci, pop84 and of course Armani etc and the sporting brands like Fila, Ellese. ,lacoste. I spent a fortune in those days on clothes but then I started working when I was 13. You had to look smart to bash people over the head in those days


christ, imagine getting claret on gear that expensive


----------



## DST (May 20, 2016)

Aye. The downside. Having jumpers that were crew kneck looking like v knecks lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2016)

I set my ju jitsu teacher up to train with a mate who's a gypsy prize fighter. I cant wait its gonna be mint


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2016)

DST said:


> Aye. The downside. Having jumpers that were crew kneck looking like v knecks lol.


With the Geordie Shaw twats about we generally say the deeper the V the smaller the D


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2016)

White 501s, white and blue Britannia polo, topsiders with no socks.

Lightning Bolt t-shirt, OP shorts, Vans.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 28, 2016)

Smelly Cherry X Super Lemon Haze (Laz Fingerez Cut).

4 pheno's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2016)

4 phenos, sounds good for their level. they easy to pick?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 29, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they easy to pick?


What do you mean?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2016)

Easy to I the 4 I mean


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 29, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Easy to I the 4 I mean


? 

Spell it out for me.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 29, 2016)

Easy to spot the differences in the 4 phenos... I think


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 30, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Easy to spot the differences in the 4 phenos... I think


Oh is that what he meant? lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah all 4 are different, 2 are shaped quite similar but have different leaf structures.

I still label em mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah that's what i meant. Much of a pong to them?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2016)

BB run stacking up nicely under 3590 COBs at Day 36.
Bottom/left: Fireballs
Top/left: DOG
Bottom/right: Plemon
Top/right: Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry DIY)
(Mature colas sneaking into the pic are another Blue RIpper pheno finishing up at 10 weeks)



Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2016)

They are indeed man! Nice grow


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Much of a pong to them?


They've just started to now they got proper roots.

The big plants I took these cuts from smelled quite appetising before they got raped.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1135495939822750


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2016)

Slow day in the news or what. That's the sort of irresponsible scare mongering we need.  angry up the sun readers. I say give the priests MP5's that'll see the congregation cough up come collection time and keep the terrorists at bay at the same time. Win win.

Looking forward to seeing what you do with them Yorkie. man I miss my grow something awful.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 1, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you do with them Yorkie.


Big tings.

Got my head on for this one, I need it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2016)

amen to that man I'm counting days til i'm set back up. hopefully a life changing time for us both fella.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 25, 2016)

CrossFit fuckwits.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 25, 2016)

The Yorkshireman said:


> CrossFit fuckwits.....
> 
> View attachment 3765593


I really want to pop that ball also it looks like he is being roughly bummed and the other bloke hasn't even got the decency to give him a reacharound


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2016)

Almost guarantees you an injury shit like that. Pure Darwinism


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 25, 2016)

I need to chop. I should've done it last weekend but I didn't. It's a right fucking mess. Airy as fuck and loads of dead leaves in it. The heat has really mangled it. I'll be lucky to get owt for it. I hope there's a drought so folk are forced to buy shit. Mind you it's better than some of the crap I've seen mates pay their hard earned for


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 25, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> The medical bills haven't been quite that bad, yet. One of the riu members gifted me some and it helped. I lost the ability to raise my good leg. It's coming back s-l-o-w-l-y. Also, I'm not supposed to bend, twist or lift anything heavier than 10 pounds which has proven difficult.
> My son has been my caregiver thru this and his service has been invaluable.
> I realize this sounds like a downer, but it's getting better.
> 
> ...


I feel you.

In the last year I've had both hips scoped and 1 shoulder. Im trying to get 1 more surgery in this year too. Really want my other shoulder done, but a hip needs a rescope because there's something wrong. Oh yea, and I turn 29 Sunday


----------

